#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-31
<drj_cro> jutar
<77CAAN88X> crazy evo me opet
<77CAAN88X> nž
<77CAAN88X> hello crazy
<MmikeMRMA> zima je, a nema snijega
<MmikeMRMA> lose neko vrijeme
<77CAAN88X> vrijeme gripa
<sale> vidio, korisna stvar :-)
<sale> ups, krivi prozor :-)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: kaj bi ti sa snjegom 
<MmikeMRMA> da pada
<77CAAN88X> snjeg sucks...daj sunce, palme i koji rum
<SilverSpace> reagiram tek nakon 20C°+++ :)
<SilverSpace> ovo sve ostalo je suks
<77CAAN88X> tako je
<77CAAN88X> rum, more, sunce, mjuza, 
<77CAAN88X> trebam seminarski rad
<77CAAN88X> postoji koji nacin da bash scriptu pretvori u csh
<jelly> "don't use csh scripts"
<77CAAN88X> moram zbog seminara
<77CAAN88X> lol
<77CAAN88X> to je ona stranica koja izbaci 10 razloga zbog cega ne upotrebljavati csh
<jelly> kakvog crnog seminara
<77CAAN88X> zakaj crnog
<jelly> zato sto trazi csh
<jelly> crni shell
<jelly> imas fino POSIX sh, i deri po tome
<77CAAN88X> posix shell
<77CAAN88X> ili
<jelly> standardizirana funkcionalnost za /bin/sh, da
<77CAAN88X> ma poanta je u tome da moram nesto iz basha promijent u csh
<77CAAN88X> ma budem rucno
<77CAAN88X> manual
<77CAAN88X> mislio sam da postoji koji auto varijanta8-)
<77CAAN88X> daj da te jos nes pitam nevezano na csh.....imam asus 1015pn i stavio sam si ubuntu netbook editon, promjenio izgled na mac...al mi je onda pocel izbacivat prozorcirce bez  bordera
<77CAAN88X> zakaj>>?
<77CAAN88X> ubuntu na macbook air...moze li se to???
<SilverSpace> naravno
<obruT> jutro!
<SilverSpace> oo obruT stigo ti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeMRMA> obruT, slike, hocemo slike, hocemo gomiletinu slika
<MmikeMRMA> obruT, te, kol'ko te doslo, sveskup, zagreb->zagreb
<budz0r> obruT: di si bil?
<budz0r> ekipo kaj nis od naseg sastanka?
<Mmike> budz0r, :) znas kako je, treba ljude za rukav vuci
<Mmike> ja sam slobodan bilokojidan iza 21
<Mmike> samo da znam dan-dva unapred
<budz0r> Mmike: ok aj to napisi na listu, da se stvari malo pokrenu
<77CAAN88X> sastanak?
<budz0r> 77CAAN88X: sastanak clanova udruge 
<77CAAN88X> Ubuntu udruge???
<budz0r> 77CAAN88X: jep!
<77CAAN88X> ima hrane?
<77CAAN88X> lol
<Mmike> 77CAAN88X, vish, mogao bi ti donjeti nesto za pojesti :)
<77CAAN88X> kokice
<77CAAN88X> moze
<77CAAN88X> ja kokice ti cevape a budz0r pivice
<budz0r> 77CAAN88X: ti moras desert sredit
<SilverSpace> janjetinu
<SilverSpace> za desert
<jelly> ubuntu ima udrugu??
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<budz0r> jelly: pa jasno!
<SilverSpace> hebote jelly pa di ti zivis :))
<77CAAN88X> desert sir i vrhnje 
<SilverSpace> i wiki http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Glavna_stranica
<77CAAN88X> silver ti dofuraj janjetinu a ja cu luk
<77CAAN88X> lol
<Mmike> jelly, pa, dodje mi da te imenom sad oslovim!
<jelly> a di je .hr domena??
<77CAAN88X> nije on kriv...nema reklama po gradu
<budz0r> jelly: ma kaj ce nam ;)
<77CAAN88X> domene su za pusije
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ima jedna zgodna prica oko .hr domene :)
<Mmike> to cemo na skupstini :)
<77CAAN88X> ima i skupstina?  a ko je premjer
<ravilov> pa sanader, naravno
<77CAAN88X> onda ok
<77CAAN88X> a di je skup....u sheratonu kao uvijek, ili?
<jelly> budz0r: pa za mail
<obruT> Mmike: bice fotki, treba to sve probrat :)
<obruT> budz0r: Tajland i Kambodza
<Mmike> obruT, para?
<SilverSpace> aha ima i probranih fotki _))
<obruT> Mmike: para se da potrosit tamo :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ima fotki za siru javnost, ima onih samo za decke :)
<Mmike> obruT, ma sveskupzajedno koliko te kostalo
<Mmike> recimo
<budz0r> obruT: kewl
<dodobas> treba danas poceti planirati skupstinu... brzo ce kraj godine, ajmo ubuntise
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> mene je afrika (nigerija/tanzanija, dva safarija, zanzibar, dva puta kairo i piramide, auto do beca, avion zanzibar->nairobi), 18 dana, kostala 20k kuna (all included, i cijepljenja, i cestarine i sve)
<obruT> Mmike: put 4900 kn (moglo se za 3500 ali smo bili glupi sto nismo tad kupili), a tamo... nisam jos izracunao :) mislim oko 600 EUR uz sufinanciranje djevojke :)
<Mmike> super :)
<obruT> ali smo i na neke organizirane izlete pa se na to potrose pare
 * Mmike plazi jezik spram dodobasa
<Mmike> obruT, znaci, ispod 15k kuna, u svakom slucaju
<obruT> definitivno
<Mmike> kul :)
<obruT> mozes bez beda za 10kkuna proci
<obruT> 23 dana
<drj_cro> bok, imal ko il zna di mogu nac raspon IPjeva od nasih ISPova ?
<budz0r> drj_cro: mislim da imas negdje na carnetovim stranicama
<drj_cro> naso nes ali je iz 2009te
<budz0r> drj_cro: mozda cak i ovdje, http://sistemac.carnet.hr/
<drj_cro> naso.. thnx
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> potrosi toliko u svicarskoj u 23 dana :)
<ivoks> samo stick za GPRS + promet me kostao 200 eura
<obruT> zato ne ides u svicarsku nego u tajland :)
<Mmike> na primjer :)
<ivoks> nema tajland powdera, buraz
<77CAAN88X> ko uopce ide u svicarsku
<obruT> ali ima lokacija za ronjenje da ti bordanje ne zafali
<77CAAN88X> ima tajland powdera kolko zelis....al ne za snowbording
<obruT> a da vidis zenske...
<Mmike> sto je powder?
<ivoks> sorry... obisao sam 6 skijalista u 7 dana :)
<obruT> a i muske :)
<Mmike> obruT, velis, te muskozene, eeeee :)
<jelly> Mmike: snijeg
<77CAAN88X> powder=snjeg koji nije zataban
<Mmike> powder :)))))))))))))))))
<obruT> muskozene su komadi samo takvi
<Mmike> obruT, kako se curi (tvojoj) svidio tajland?
<ivoks> Mmike: ovo http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/2235998465_beeae1fcec.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, guba :) al' radije tajland :)
<obruT> Mmike: sve joj bilo super osim nasih muskih slinjenja na zene :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> to se i cini kao problem
<ivoks> powder je kada na skijaliste dodjes ovako pripremljen:
<ivoks> http://www.alltracksacademy.com/img/gallery/28-Tom-snorkel.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ak ne borads ili ne skijas, ne uzivas u snijegu koliko bi mogao (normalno da ti je tajland onda bolji izbor :)
 * Mmike uziva u snijegu
<Mmike> al' ne borda/skija
<ivoks> dakle, nitko ne zeli napisati aplikaciju za e-pdv za linux?
<Mmike> snijeg je zakon
<Mmike> ivoks, pick me, pick me :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa mozes pocet
<Mmike> ivoks, hajd neke specke na mail, znam da si istrazivao/kopao o tome vise/recentnije no ja
 * Mmike je tuzan sto u .zg nema snijega :(
<ivoks> ima ga na sljemenu
<ivoks> bio jucer
<ivoks> od 9 do 16
<ivoks> noge mi klecaju danas :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: sto je e-pdv?
<ivoks> e-pdv
<ivoks> ako upises u google, prvi link
<ivoks> ako upises u bing... nema uopce
<drj_cro> samo format za poreznu il knj soft(na sto si tocno mislio) ?
<ivoks> ne, aplikacija
<ivoks> prijava PDV-a preko neta
<drj_cro> vec vidim problem: smart card
<ivoks> Mmike: sve sto ja imam je http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/e-porezna/ePorezna_Schemas.zip
<ivoks> onda krivo vidis
<drj_cro> jer vjerojatno imaju support od logosa (sto ce rec da radi samo sa IE) :)
<ivoks> USB activkey koji dobijes od FINA-e radi na linuxu
<ivoks> i vec sam ja kontaktirao ex-logos
<ivoks> kazu da bez problema mogu napraviti aplikaciju za linux; samo trebaju dobiti zahtjev od banke/fina-e
<jelly> ne do vrag da javni servisi imaju javni API...
<ivoks> jelly: http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/e-porezna/ePorezna_Schemas.zip
<ivoks> to je sve sto imaju
<Mmike> javni api? :)
<ivoks> RBA internet bankarstvo zapinje samo zbog jednog jara
<Mmike> buaha-haha :)
<ivoks> inace bi radilo
<ivoks> tj., ne jara, vec dll-a
<ivoks> java applet iskljucivo trazi DLL u C:\Windows...
<ivoks> bilo bi super kada bi se netko time pozabavio, pa da barem otkrijemo sto sve fali. s time onda mozemo dalje forsirati
<drj_cro> nis, kad zavrsim sestricni kasu i robno do kraja, slozim i to
<ivoks> ja nisam programer, pa se ne mogu u to upustiti
<jelly> Mmike: neke od tih stvari ce doci zbog eu
<drj_cro> samo koliko ja znam (iz iskustva radom sa finom/logosom) problem je sa tim njihovim smart kardovima i sto rade samo na linuxu,
<ivoks> FAQ:
<ivoks> 4. Da li je elektroničke usluge mogude koristiti sa nekog drugog operacijskog sustava osim
<ivoks> Microsoft Windows?
<ivoks> Sustav ePorezna je baziran na otvorenim standardima i izveden je kao skup web servisa koji su javno
<ivoks> dostupni na Internet-u. S obzirom na to, elektroničke usluge Porezne uprave je potencijalno mogude
<ivoks> koristiti s bilo kojeg operacijskog sustava.
<ivoks> Specifikacija strukture elektroničkih poruka u elektroničkim transakcijama s Poreznom upravom te
<ivoks> specifikacija sučelja za komunikaciju s web servisima javno su objavljene na Internet stranici Porezne
<ivoks> uprave. Iste se mogu koristiti za razvoj vlastite aplikacije i/ili nadogradnje postojedeg poslovnog
<ivoks> sustava / aplikacije u smislu integracije s elektroničkim servisima Porezne uprave.
<ivoks> drj_cro: usb activkey radi na linuxu (barem ovaj koji sam ja dobio od RBA)
<ivoks> mozes iscitati certifikat na njemu ako upises ispravan PIN
<ivoks> dakle, radi
<drj_cro> moda imaju nes novo. al u zadnjih 5godina smo imali tisuce prituzbi od ljudi sa neWIN osova da im ne radi
<ivoks> mozda ste imali prituzbe na internet bankarstvo; to ne radi
<drj_cro> a u ostalom pricam a i neznam kako su zamislili e-pdv.. idem skinut specifikaciju
<ivoks> ja govorim o uredjaju kao takvom
<ivoks> uredjaj radi, java applet na internet bankarstvu ne radi
<ivoks> jer je applet pisan za windowse
<ivoks> zaba izbacuje one svoje smart kartice i zamijenjuje ih USB stickom
<ivoks> te stickove izdaje FINA, pa su isti za sve banke
<Mmike> dnsm:~# less /etc/bind/zones/  
<Mmike> Display all 16240 possibilities? (y or n)
<Mmike> fuckin' too much
<ivoks> takodjer: http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/e-Porezna/dev.asp?id=b03d6
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AyTbLqSBfI
<ivoks> U MISSISSIPPIJU se nedavno dogodio zaista neobičan zločin. Naime, vlasnik lokalne farme primijetio je da se njegove svinje čudno ponašaju, a kad se zabrinuo za njihovo zdravlje, pozvao je veterinara. On je nakon pregleda ustanovio da svinje imaju vaginalnu infekciju koju su zaradile seksom.
<ivoks> Na zahtjev očajnog vlasnika, na farmi su postavljene skrivene kamere, kojima se utvrdilo da svinje zlostavlja susjed vlasnika. 52-godišnji Andrew Lee Nash uhvaćen je na djelu, sa spuštenim hlačama iza svinje.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vidio kod 5:6 nam suci iskljucili dva igraca
<ivoks> lik je silovo svinje :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: a da... glupi prpic
<SilverSpace> to stalno radi
<ivoks> on stalno kuha
<Mmike> uzas koliko fontova imam instaliranih
<Mmike> i koliko malo njih lici na ista
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak cura 
<SilverSpace> tj. nezina leda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, taktak, bolje u svakom slucaju, thnx
<Mmike> nismo zvali onog lika
<Mmike> nego je ovaj fizioterapeut odradio posao
<ivoks> kaj si ju prenategnuo?
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> lik je bio janičin maser dok je ova skijala  :)
<Mmike> ivoks, heh :)
<Mmike> da sam bar, pa da se mogu hvalisat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da i ovaj lik to masazom odraduje 
<Mmike> pa ne
<Mmike> krcka i on
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> znam da je lik genijalac
<Mmike> meni se zna lijeva ruka pokociti od tipkanja
<Mmike> i 'pravilnog' sjedenja
<Mmike> lik masira i popravio
<Mmike> popravi
<Mmike> brijem da je lik i neki reiki nesto ovo ono
<Mmike> samo il' ne kuzi to ili ne prica o tome
<SilverSpace> da ovaj je u njemackoj bio cesto
<SilverSpace> i nogometasa soldu vratio za dva dana
<SilverSpace> a rekli njemci da ora na operaciju
<SilverSpace> misica
<Mmike> ima neka zena na moru u veloj luci
<Mmike> koja 'namjesta zile' kako to ona kaze
<Mmike> ja se prepotrgao jedno ljeto, brijao da sam potrgao ligamente
<Mmike> i ova mi 'namjestila zile'
<ivoks> 'ne radi mail server!'
<Mmike> slijedeci dan sam normalno hodao
<Mmike> ivoks, nit meni ;)
<ivoks> 'kako ne radi? gdje je problem?'
<Mmike> miran dan :)
 * obruT bijo na tajlandskoj masazi, zenska me izmucila :)
<ivoks> 'poslala sam mail Ivani, a ona ga nije dobila'
<ivoks> 'kako nije, jasno vidim da joj je mail u inboxu, samo ga nije jos procitala'
<obruT> bila dobra sunce joj, zgodna full
<ivoks> 'je, cita mail, ali ga nema'
<obruT> pa mi bilo tesko :)
<ivoks> nakon 20 minuta skuzim da je zenska nasumicno poslala na ivana@domena.hr, jer se frendica zove ivana
<Mmike> ja sam u subotu imao bisera
<ivoks> a mail od frendice je u biti ivana.prezime@domena.hr
<Mmike> salje mail da mu promijenim password neki
<Mmike> prromijenim password, posaljem mu ga mailom 
<hbogner> jel ima netko "ledeno doba 2" sinkronizirano na hr
<Mmike> lik se javlja na skypeu 15 minuta kasnije, da mu ne radi
<Mmike> ja se ulogiram, radi normalno
<Mmike> veli lik, ne radi
<Mmike> reko, ja se sad ulogirao, radi
<Mmike> veli on, ja pokusavam, i ne radi
<hbogner> trab mi jedna scena iz crtica
<Mmike> reko, jel' pretipkavas ili si copy paste?
<Mmike> i muk jedno 45 sekundi
<ivoks> 1 i l
<Mmike> nakon toga se lik javlja: da, sa copy/paste mi radi, al' ne radi ako utipkavam ,moramo to popraviti
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pwgen -B
<Mmike> u mom slucaju I i 1
<Mmike> ivoks, eh, da, to sam naucio nakon toga
<ivoks> ne zelis l, 1, I, 0 i O u passwordima
<Mmike> u biti zelis, al' ne za ovakve munjare
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> takve munjare su vecina
<ivoks> tak da, moras se prilagodit
<Mmike> al' kazem mu: copy/paste
<Mmike> veli on, da, super, to mi radi
<Mmike> ovo mi ne radi
<Mmike> reko, krivo si prepisao
<ivoks> znam
<Mmike> i jos mu kazem 
<Mmike> slovo po slovo
<ivoks> zato to moras izbjegavati
<Mmike> e - evolucija, W - warner, f - filozof, I - inspiracija
<Mmike> al' ne, on tipka 1 :)
<ivoks> zato sto te ne slusa
<ivoks> nego gleda sto si mu napisao
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> pwgen -B ne radi bas
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ pwgen -B
<Mmike> Ke9Coh7i Xeed3oe3 Quoo4yei Eisee3he FohHoeX3 Too3iogh uMere9ph iePh9ahH
<ivoks> sto ne radi?
<ivoks> najbolje su pwgen -sy
<Mmike> aha, fakat
<Mmike> malo i i malo o su ok
<Mmike> h,9l~u.H`{T2enmK}.o?kDZ]Toi54j>3%f,bhS;vhX%XNZ#F0i9tKQ\n>tKYw:i>IrGK59aI#M].:Q,U^0W^a'A>LVkv:G{g,hR;W,BC:6KZ)L@bDjrY,7Im
<ivoks> pwgen -B izbacuje 1, l, 0 i O
<ivoks> ostavlja I
<Mmike> "It may be useful for users who have bad vision..." :)
<Neuromanc> pitanje
<Neuromanc> radi li tethering na iPhoneima danasnjima?
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: mislim da jot ne
<SilverSpace> ali koliko vidim to je u sljedecoj verziji iOs_a
<Neuromanc> grrrrr
<DominiCanes> a zato radi na htc desire
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ono jucet kaj si pitao ugradeno je u .38 kernel i vec je u natty
<Neuromanc> IPhone tethering is technologically possible and offered in some countries other than the U.S. AT&T, the official iPhone carrier in the U.S., does not currently offer a tethering data plan and Apple blocks the technology. Jailbroken iPhones can be tethered. 
<SilverSpace> In November 2010, the Linux kernel received a small patch that radically boosted the performance of the Linux kernel across desktops and workstations. The patch has been incorporated in the kernel 2.6.38 which will be a part of Natty. Thus, users upgrading from Maverick can expect a great deal of improvements in the overall performance.
<Neuromanc> hm to bi trebalo raditi...
<Neuromanc> znate koji je jedini neuspjeh chucka norrisa?
<Neuromanc> niti on nije uspio usrećiti šeherezadu
<budz0r> SilverSpace: o, jebeno!
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: lol
<SilverSpace> budz0r: eto
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/1fqB34
<Neuromanc> kazu u t-comu da tethering radi
<darkwood> jel t-com dijeli ip range prema logaciji?
 * dru||d fly on unity
<dru||d> cudno sucelje
<dru||d> nista posebno
<DominiCanes2> koje to
<DominiCanes2> fly 
<dru||d> unity
<dru||d> kako da firefox zamijenim s chrome? Desni klik ima samo Remove launcher
<SilverSpace> dru||d: nije jos sve sredeno
<DominiCanes2> unity kao za netbooke
<ivoks> jeste vidli ovo:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5EIaAYtzAI
<ivoks> UFO
<ivoks> danas
<SilverSpace> nlo
<DominiCanes2> kaj ja znam...sad kad postoji after effects
<DominiCanes2> nisam bas siguran kaj je to
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a89NLhHS7Mw&feature=related
<DominiCanes2> kad cu vidjet sam...
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> jesi vjernik? :)
<DominiCanes2> mislim nije da vjerujem da smo jedini al kaj ja znam
<DominiCanes2> vjernik kao katolik
<DominiCanes2> ili nes slicno
<DominiCanes2> slicno.....rofl
<ivoks> bilo sto, je li vjerujes
<DominiCanes2> da
<DominiCanes2> zakaj
<DominiCanes2> al ne u boga
<ivoks> pitam zato sto je svijet prepun ljudi koji vjeruju u nesto sto nikad nisu vidjeli, a tesko im je povjerovati u nesto sto je snimljeno
<ivoks> npr... religije
<ivoks> isto tako mnogi vjeruju kako je jadranka kosor (mozes ubaciti bilo kojeg politicara) korumpirana
<ivoks> a opet... ne vjeruju u NLO cak i kada se snimi
<ivoks> sto nas dovodi do zakljucka da ljudi vjeruju u ono sto zele, a ne u ocite primjere
<ivoks> prije cca godinu dana i ja sam vidio neku kuglu na nebu i pomicala se
<ivoks> i snimio sam
<ivoks> ali mnogi, kojima sam pokazao, tvrdili su kako sam lud il nesto
<ivoks> ja u niti jednom trenutku nisam tvrdio da su vanzemljaci, samo da sam snimio nesto
<ivoks> opet, nekima, kojima sam rekao da sam snimio Isusa, bezpogovorno su odobravali :)
<DominiCanes2> eee a kaj se meni i mojoj zeni dogodilo
<DominiCanes2> mi lezimo na terasi na moru i gledamo zvijede
<DominiCanes2> i samo tako trokut....savrseni troku proleti sporo iznad nas 
<DominiCanes2> ne bas iznad nas vec visko gore....al bio je trokut 
<SilverSpace> ja sam dosta noci proveo vani pod vedrim nebom i svasta sam vidio i dozivio da mi je meteoroloski balon pao manje od 100m od mene
<DominiCanes2> damn 
<DominiCanes2> kaj trazis vanzemaljce
<SilverSpace> usro sam se skoro 
<DominiCanes2> a gdi je snimka tvoje kugle
<DominiCanes2> ko se nebi
<ivoks> na foticu
<ivoks> i mobitelu
<ivoks> snimao sam sa obje sprave
<DominiCanes2> i jesi negdje stavil tu fotku
<SilverSpace> ni danas ne mogu zaboraviti taj zvuk kad je preletelo preko mene i sestre
<ivoks> nisam nigdje stavio
<DominiCanes2> kakvu spravu
<ivoks> mobitel = sprava
<DominiCanes2> daj posalji da vidim
<ivoks> nemas kaj vidjeti
<ivoks> bijelu kuglu na nebu koja stoji
<ivoks> i pulsira
<DominiCanes2> gdje to
<DominiCanes2> lika
<ivoks> amsterdam
<DominiCanes2> lol
<ivoks> i to je isto bila cesta reakcija
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si se napusio :))
<ivoks> 'sigurno si bio napusen'
<DominiCanes2> ha ha
<DominiCanes2> mozda gljive
<ivoks> gledamo snimku i ljudi mi govore da sam se nadrogirao
<ivoks> pa nije se i fotic nadrogirao
<DominiCanes2> mozda si samo brzo prosel ispod ulicnog svijetla
<ivoks> kada sam vidio to svjetlo nisam uopce mislio da je ufo
<ivoks> mislio sam kako je to svjetlo od krana
<DominiCanes2> jebiga i ono pulsira
<ivoks> jest da je bilo 4 u noci, al opet... mozda ljudi rade
<SilverSpace> DominiCanes2: ne trazim svemirce bio sam cesto na nocnim ribicijama
<ivoks> ujutro sam provjerio; nije tamo bilo nicega...
<ivoks> snimao sam jedno 5 minuta i onda otisao natrag spavati
<Mmike> u amsterdamu si vidio bijele kugle na nebu
<Mmike> i jeo finih gljiva, jeld? :)
<SilverSpace> prije dvije godine sjedimo frend i ja u camcu i najednom dan oko nas meteorit proletio i osvjetlio kao kad je najaca mjesecina
<ivoks> opet kazem, nije se i fotic nadrogirao
<ivoks> to je bilo krajem 5. mjeseca
<DominiCanes2> seres li ga silver
<SilverSpace> ozbiljno
<DominiCanes2> ma daj
<DominiCanes2> nema sanse
<ivoks> zasto nema sanse?
<ivoks> znas koliko tona meteorita padne svage godine na zemlju?
<ivoks> vise nego isusa :)
<DominiCanes2> da al ne velikih
<SilverSpace> :)
<DominiCanes2> stari moj
<DominiCanes2> svi se zapale
<ivoks> al opet, u isusa je puno lakse vjerovati :)
<DominiCanes2> pa ja ne vjerujem u isusa
<DominiCanes2> isus je samo dude
<DominiCanes2> covjek
<DominiCanes2> ako zelis vjerovat u covjeka vjeruj
<ivoks> ti vjerujes da je postojao?
<DominiCanes2> tko
<ivoks> isus
<DominiCanes2> da
<ivoks> taman bio obican covjek
<ivoks> zasto vjerujes da je postojao?
<DominiCanes2> ti vjerujes u hitlera
<ivoks> exactly my point
<ivoks> zasto je lakse vjerovati u povijest nego u snimljeni materijal?
<DominiCanes2> ha ha ha
<DominiCanes2> koja glupost
<DominiCanes2> pa daj procitaj orwela
<ivoks> zasto je lakse vjerovati u bilo sta nego osobi koju poznajes godinama
<DominiCanes2> pa onda pricaj o povjesti
<DominiCanes2> ha ha
<SilverSpace> u svi religijama se na skoro isti nacin opisuje bozanstvo i to je nepobitno
<Mmike> DominiCanes2, oo, iznenadio bi se,
<Mmike> glede meteora
<Mmike> ako je mrakaca
<Mmike> i ako je stijena velika
<Mmike> bogme ga zasvijetli i to fest
<Mmike> ivoks, imas fotku?
 * Mmike NIKAD nije vidio nesto sto nije mogao objasniti....  :(
<Mmike> trijezan, dakako
<Mmike> DominiCanes2, nije glupost
 * Mmike je promatrao meteore godinama
<Mmike> jednostavna promatranja, hrpu podataka skupis, a samo lezis
<Mmike> promjenjive je zvijezde, recimo, daleko napornije promatrati
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ja ne kazem da se ovo ne moze objasniti
<ivoks> Mmike: ja nisam ni tvrdio da je to ne znam sta... samo sam rekao da ne znam; vidio, snimio
<ivoks> mislio sam da je kran
<DominiCanes2> ma to je nesto drugo
<ivoks> ali nije bio kran
<DominiCanes2> ja govorim da nemozes samo vjerovat
<DominiCanes2> bas ljudima
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam fotku
<DominiCanes2> kaj stavljaju na tube
<ivoks> Mmike: potrazit cu stari fotic pa cu ti dati snimku
<ivoks> na zalost, mobitel (e90) se raspao odonda :/
<DominiCanes2> pa daj i meni
<DominiCanes2> nakon snimke
<ivoks> sto nakon snimke?
<DominiCanes2> nis. stari moj
<ivoks> raspao se mjesecima nakon snimke
<Mmike> ivoks, ae
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo sa 'ne znam'
<SilverSpace> ja samo jedan dogadaj u zivotu ne mogu objasnit 
<Mmike> veliki prasak
<Mmike> ista brija
<Mmike> ljudi u to - vjeruju
<DominiCanes2> pa da
<ivoks> pa to i je moja poanta
<Mmike> ja imam 2 dogadjaja, al' to je vise 'sanjao sam i bio budan istovremeno'
<Mmike> al' nisam nikad VIDIO nesto
<Mmike> tipa, svemirski brod :)
<DominiCanes2> lol
<ivoks> meni su razumniji ljudi koji vide nesto pa vjeruju da je to bilo XY
<Mmike> ili magicnu svjetlost :)
<ivoks> nego oni koji nis nisu vidjeli, a vjeruju u nevjerojatne stvari :)
<DominiCanes2> zbog njih nastaju jebene stvaru
<DominiCanes2> stvari
<ivoks> npr ratovi?
<DominiCanes2> ili rengen, kompjutori, i tako dalje
<DominiCanes2> avti
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> uglavonm, meteor moze osvijetliti cijelu livadu, bez beda :)
<DominiCanes2> nemres pricat o tome na takav nacin...ko da kazes za issaca asimova da je kreten, kad je pisal knjige o robotima....nikad nije vidio robota al gle vraga
<DominiCanes2> sad ima roboto kolko zelis
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> ima netko iskustva s iphone tetheringom?
<DominiCanes2> ne 
<DominiCanes2> al imas na tubu dosta toga
<SilverSpace> jao kako ovi novinari seru a kaj bi trebali radit u afganistanu vojnik
<Neuromanc> ima netko iskustva s iphone tetheringom?
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al' imam s androidom
<Mmike> ako nemas froyo onda ne radi
<Mmike> ako imas onda 'kliknes' i radi :)
<Mmike> just like that
<Neuromanc> tmobilovci vele da radi
<Neuromanc> no ja bih radije nezavisno iskustvo
<Mmike> pojma
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: http://www.ismashphone.com/2010/06/how-to-ios-4-iphone-tethering.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, veseli me tvoj zadnji twit :)
<bubi> eeej pozdrav ekipa
<bubi> ovako nikad se nije potezalo koliko vidim u metasploit i takve vode na ovim stranicama, tj pronašao sam nešto od 'geek-zg' na forumu, ali slabo nešto, dakle htio bi isprobati metasploit sa ubuntu 10.10 na virtual XP koji ću vrtit preko virtual box-a
<bubi> pa me zanima kako? jel moguće izvest?
<bubi> najviše mi je problem odskenirat IP, a ovo ostalo bi išlo lako, djeli li Virtual box i Ibintu 10.10 kao primary OS isti IP?
<Mmike> bubi, jeps
<Mmike> bubi, samo kad setupiras virtualnu masinu izaberi bridged networking, nemoj uzeti NAT
<bubi> set upirana je, mogu li mjenjat?
<Mmike> i dobit ces novu virtualnu etherneticu na mrezi
<Mmike> mozes, ugasi virtualku, promijeni, bootni
<Mmike> imas neki router doma ili nesto s DHCPom?
<Mmike> ili kako vec dijelis IPove?
<DominiCanes> kaj ces stavit na virtualku
<bubi> imam router doma
<bubi> 1 računalo, vrtim na njemu Ubuntu, pokušao bi se igrat sa metasploitom, ali to bi izvodio na svom virtualboxu, mislim da je moralnije nego na nekom isprobavat
<bubi> XP će bit na Virtualu tj već je
<Mmike> pa, slazem se :)
<bubi> SP 2
<Mmike> bubi, pa samo promijeni to
<DominiCanes> moralnije
<Mmike> samo promijeni iz NAT u bridged
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<Mmike> i bootni windowze onda
<bubi> e ovako, stavio sam bridge i ponudio mi je eth0 a na ubuntu-u sam spojen preko eth0 i imam eth1 to mi ne piše da sam spojen na ubuntuu na njega
<bubi> koje da biram?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> svejedno je  u biti
<bubi> ok bit će na eth0
<Mmike> al' recimo, uzmi onu s koje ubuntu ide prema van
<jelly-home> bubi: eth0, ako imas namjeru i sa virtualcima ici na internet
<bubi> da imam
<bubi> :D
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> jelly-home, dobro velis :)
<bubi> windowsi su bootani
<bubi> xD
<bubi> sad ću provjerit na ubuntuu what is my IP i na winxp-u
<DominiCanes> xp?
<bubi> da xp
<bubi> e jebiga IP je isti na oba
<jelly-home> to ni u kojem slučaju neće vrnuti različite vrijednosti ak si doma na customer-level usluzi
<jelly-home> bubi: naravno.
<DominiCanes> kad smo vec kod metasploita i ostalih stvari.....dal netko ima dobru wifi usb 
<DominiCanes> antenu
<jelly-home> bubi: izlazis vani sa istim routerom koji ima samo jednu vanjsku ip adresu
<DominiCanes> tako je
<bubi> aha, razumijem
<bubi> ja bi sad volio odskenirat IP xp-a ili neki podatak preko kojeg bi upadao na taj moj xp
<bubi> preko metasploita
<bubi> ideja?
<jelly-home> s druge strane... ipconfig u windowsima, i "ip a" u linuxu ce u bridge modu pokazati razlicite ip adrese na istom lokalnom segmentu
<bubi> probat ću
<bubi> sekundu
<DominiCanes> ide?
<bubi> da razlika je u zadnjem broju ip-a
<bubi> na ubuntu-u je za jedan veći
<DominiCanes> 255
<DominiCanes> koja je dobra wifi card za pocket capuring
<bubi> nem jedan drugi broj...ali uzmimo da je XP pro SP2: xxx.xxx.xxx.120, onda dobijem Ubuntu 10.10: xxx.xxx.xxx.121
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> ima li negdje za nabavit alfa network antene
<bubi> 'ip a' kad utipkam u terminal, koja linija prikazuje IP? jel to ovo: inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/xx brd
<DominiCanes> jedino kaj izgleda ko ip
<jelly-home> bubi: da.  btw ne moras skrivati interne ipjeve
<bubi> ok
<Mmike> ae :)
<jelly-home> ionako se ne moze do njih izvana. uglavnom.
<bubi> ja bi sad glumio žrtvu napada na XP-u, kako bi preko ubuntu-a mogao skenirat IP na xp-u?
<jelly-home> pa, imas IP od windowsa.  U cemu je problem?
<DominiCanes> on bi kao preko ubunta to napravil
<jelly-home> ok...?
<DominiCanes> napad na drugi komp
<DominiCanes> zisku
<jelly-home> ima dvije makine na istoj mrezi.  Nema nikakve zapreke skeniranju
<bubi> postoje neki alati ili iz komande mogu?
<jelly-home> tu sad vjerojatno slijedi citanje uputstva za taj metasploit
<DominiCanes> tako je
<DominiCanes> how to find ip with metasploit
<jelly-home> s obzirom da to nisam do sad koristio, nemam nes pametnije reci
<bubi> onda odo ja na njihovu stranicu :)
<DominiCanes> inace je lagano
<jelly-home> DominiCanes: vec zna ip.
<DominiCanes> ni ja
<DominiCanes> znam da ima ip
<jelly-home> kaj ce mu onda "how to find ip" 
<bubi> poslije ću javit rezultate i pokoji screenshot bacit ako uspije
<DominiCanes> on metasploit
<DominiCanes> moze
<DominiCanes> bas me zanima
<bubi> sad se idem bacit u pročavanje :D
<DominiCanes> ja ti inace idem direktno na router
<DominiCanes> pa tam citam ip
<bubi> DominiCanes, to pricas kad sa svog racunala pristupas nekom xy ruteru ili svom?
<DominiCanes> kako kad....
<bubi> ;) hehe
<DominiCanes> znas da user otvara router vrata
<DominiCanes> lol
<bubi> u kojem slučaju?
<DominiCanes> ka mislis u kojem slučaju?
<DominiCanes> mislis kad se otvaraju vrata na user
<DominiCanes> pa u 70% slucajeva
<bubi> user otvara router vrata u na kojem OS-u? linuxu ili windowsu?
<DominiCanes> tak svejedno
<DominiCanes> samo
<DominiCanes> kad uletis na mrezu...ides  na router i upises na pass user
<DominiCanes> zanimljivo je da masu ljudi ne stavlja nove lozinke na router nego ostave stare
<SilverSpace> yep
 * jelly-home se pita kak se ta vrata prevode na engleski, jer nema pojma o cem se radi
<bubi> haha xD pa da, sad razumijem spojim se preko wifija i onda upisem adresu rutera koja je u 99% slučajeva ista i samo se spojim na ruter
<DominiCanes> pa da
<DominiCanes> 192.168.1.1 
<hbogner> blah
<jelly-home> heh, zato ja imam 192.168.168.1 pa ko pogodi :-)
<DominiCanes> ime je ime routera i pass je user
<DominiCanes> nice
<hbogner> kako natjerati ubuntu 10.04 da ne pokrece neki servis pri paljenju
<bubi> i to je način da nađeš random žrtve iz susjedstva :D
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> ma ne
<hbogner> "sudo chkconfig -s apache2 off" neradi 
<DominiCanes> bubi: bolje je tak ucit nego na virtualki
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj nema naredba za apache
<bubi> haha, zašto? pa u cilju mi je prvo naučit, vidjet ono što će drugi user vidjet
<DominiCanes> ma vidi nis
<bubi> uostalom, čemu drugima radit štetu?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da, ali rucna za gasneje, ja zelim da se nepali nego ga zelim upaliti kad mi treba
<DominiCanes> ako ne radis stetu onda nijie steta
<hbogner> SilverSpace, osim ako ima jos nesto kaj ja neznam
<Mmike> hbogner, update-rc.d?
<CrazyLemon> "update-rc.d -f apache2 remove"
<Mmike> iako, od kad su presli na upstart pitaj boga kako to sad ide....
<hbogner> CrazyLemon, idem probati
<bubi> $ sudo apt-get install ruby libopenssl-ruby libyaml-ruby libdl-ruby libiconv-ruby libreadline-ruby irb ri rubygems  -----< upiše command not found
<CrazyLemon> hbogner naravno ispred toga sudo :)
<bubi> ili je svaka ova opcija zasebna npr. sudo apt-get install ruby
<bubi> pa onda ovaj drugi i tako?
<hbogner> CrazyLemon, hvala
<CrazyLemon> np
<bubi> uspio
<bubi> sve 5
<bubi> :D
<bubi> problem http://pastebin.com/iHCLc6GF
<jelly-home> bubi: apt-get install može primiti više od jednog imena paketa kao parametar
<bubi> ok, a zašto neće instalirat
<bubi> pogledaj pastebin
<Neuromanc> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/7-touch-screen-lcd-google-android-2-1-tablet-pc-w-wifi-camera-hdmi-tf-2-mini-usb-arm11-800mhz-54065
<jelly-home> zato Å¡to "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<Neuromanc> jel ovo kaj valja?
<bubi> @jelly-home kako mogu to poravit
<jelly-home> bubi: OS misli da repozitorij na kojem se nalaze ti paketi nije siguran.  _Možda_ će apt-get update to popraviti.
<bubi> sudo apt-get update?
<DominiCanes> Neuromanc: ne uzimaj to, imal doma i vratio, uzel u nekom ducano u slo 
<jelly-home> da, većina apt-get stvari se mora vrtiti pod rootom
<bubi> super radi
<bubi> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: bio jedan program sa kojim se ugase servisi
<SilverSpace> zaboravio kako se zove
<DominiCanes> a kaj se pali
<hbogner> SilverSpace, vec mi je CrazyLemon pomogao, ali hvala
<jelly-home> update-rc.d -f ... remove na Debianu rezultira u tome da se kod prvog sljedećeg upgradea tog servisa svi linkovi vrnu natrag i opet se starta kod boota
<bubi> evo još samo da se skine ovih 100mb pa da to riješim prelazim na isprobavanje sigurnosti dragog nam windowsa XP-a SP2 proffesional xD
 * Mmike mora jos jednom reci kako je linode super
<jelly-home> Mmike: a rackspace cloud? ec2? prgmr.com?
<CrazyLemon> jelly hm..vidiš na to nisam pomislio :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: naso bum
<SilverSpace> se zove
<bubi> i to bez zaštite, jbg...samo je windows firewall uključen, očito bill gates misli da je to dovoljno :D
<Mmike> jelly-home, pre skupo. linode se cinio naisplativiji za ovo sto mi treba (u biti, nisam cuo za prgmr.com)
<DominiCanes> bubi:al to nije na drugim compima tako samo da znas
<Mmike> bubi, btw, winxp su, well, obsolete lagano :)
<DominiCanes> bubi:imajo on firewalle
<DominiCanes> mmike:slazem se
<bubi> pa dobro, ja krečem postepeno, dakle sa običnim firewallom, pa ću stavit Avastov antivir i internet security pa to pokušat srušit, pa ću se raspitat za neki dobar firewall, čisto da uvidim propuste
<DominiCanes> najvise ljudi ima comodo firewall 
<DominiCanes> barem hrvatska...i naravno nod32
<jelly-home> ja nemam ni jedan :-(
<bubi> ok, primljeno na znanje
<bubi> jelly-home: koristiš windowse xD?
<jelly-home> pa i ne bas
<bubi> pa onda...xD
<DominiCanes> ja imam win7 i ubuntu
<DominiCanes> moram zbog adobe cs5
<jelly-home> ne radi dobro pod cxofficeom?
<DominiCanes> mislis adobe master cs5
<jelly-home> da
<DominiCanes> nisam ni probal...
<bubi> ja na jednom laptopu imam win7 kupljeni home edition, laptop je ovaj: http://ocko.hr/artikl/hp-pavilion-dv8-1277ez-renew/ 
<bubi> i nisam zadovoljan windowsom na njemu, no zbog nekih programa sam prisiljen ostavit winse na njemu
<DominiCanes> ja imam desktop zvanu mrcina i mali netbook asus 1015pn
<bubi> mrcina :D
<DominiCanes> al sam konstanno na netbooku
<bubi> bolji je ili?
<DominiCanes> ma da i7 i te stvari
<DominiCanes> a netbook je dual core i ion grafika
<DominiCanes> mrcina je i7, 6gb rama, tera bite HD, 
<bubi> :D haha
<bubi> e zašto mi mkdir radi tako sporo?
<bubi> evo riješeno
<bubi> valjda bi trebalo radit
<bubi> postoji li neki način refreša programa
<bubi> ?
<bubi> dakle da ga vidim u applications
<jelly-home> update-menus
<bubi> da npr. refresh applications napravim?
<bubi> thx
<jelly-home> hash -r u bashu
<jelly-home> rehash u zshu
<jelly-home> dalje ne znam
<DominiCanes> koji shell upotrebljavate
<jelly-home> najbolji
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> taj i ja 
<DominiCanes> kako ide bubi
<DominiCanes> jesi uhackal
<bubi> ne mogu nači metasploit među aplikacijama, mala pomoč trebo bi refreshat
<bubi> a ostali ste nedorečeni
<Mmike> bubi, kako si instalirao metasploit?
<DominiCanes> metasplit se pali u terminalu
<bubi> preko terminala sam instalirao, a još tragam kako ga palim, premda postoji GUI
<DominiCanes> ma drek postoji
<bubi> http://www.metasploit.com/framework/gallery/
<bubi> postoji
<Mmike> bubi, kako preko terminala?
<bubi> http://www.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu ovako preko terminala sam išao
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kak se na engleskom kaze razdjelna letva za struju?
<jelly-home> power... thingy
<ivoks> :)
<DominiCanes> rofl
<ivoks> APC
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_strip
<ivoks> doh
<ivoks> zahvaljujem
<DominiCanes> bubi:jebat ga kad ja imam bt4r
<bubi> xD jbg
<DominiCanes> cekaj da i ja stavim metasplit
<DominiCanes> kaj ti si prek terminala stavil gore
<bubi> ne znam ga pokrenut
<bubi> :P a ne nađem nigdje
<bubi> uspio gui pokrenut
<bubi> :D
<DominiCanes> i radi kak treba
<DominiCanes> bas sada kad i ja instaliram
<bubi> :D
<DominiCanes> budem te shackal
<bubi> dabro sad nije uredu
<DominiCanes> kaj nije uredu
<DominiCanes> dobar ti je i wireshark
<DominiCanes> i ettercap
<bubi> polako ništa te ne razumijem... :D
<DominiCanes> ti si isto pocetnik ko i ja
<DominiCanes> jebeno
<bubi> da, a ti si kao početnik a buš me shackal....xD i znaš onako gro stvari više nego ja
<DominiCanes> ja sam ti vise isel prema wifi hackingu
<bubi> koja je fora sa wifi hackingom?
<DominiCanes> a ne samo na penetration 
<DominiCanes> jebena stvar
<bubi> mislim susjedu jedino mrežu moš krast i dobroj susjedi kopat slike po računalu xD
<DominiCanes> pa vidi driftnet na youtubu
<DominiCanes> dobra stvar
<bubi> gledam
<DominiCanes> jedan daj ja palim i idem na wc kad se vratim opa ima slika ko u prici
<bubi> aaa hahah jebenooo
<bubi> :D
<bubi> postoji taj driftnet za ubuntu?
<DominiCanes> ima naravno
<DominiCanes> ee idi malo po ulici ako is iz zg i ako imas telefon sa wifijem....pa ces vidjet zakaj je wifi hacking u zg jos uvijek dobro
<bubi> imam n97
<bubi> ima wifi
<DominiCanes> nokia?
<bubi> o čemu se radi kako mogu bilo što sa telefonom?
<bubi> da
<DominiCanes> e pa idi malo po kvartu i gledaj tko ima wep.....u principu mos svaki wep shackat..pa cak i wap2
<bubi> preko moba?
<DominiCanes> steta da nemas androud
<DominiCanes> andorid
<DominiCanes> imas neke appe koji pale
<DominiCanes> a sada znas zakaj je super imat jebeni netbook
<DominiCanes> ako imas dobru bateriju radi 10 sati 
<DominiCanes> taman da se malo prosetas
<DominiCanes> lol
<bubi> haha, ali Å¡to mogu sa mobitelom?
<DominiCanes> vidis tko sve ima wep
<civija> vas dvojica ste na krivom kanalu ...
<DominiCanes> koji kanal je za to
<bubi> ok, sry možemo li preko PP-a?
<civija> pa onaj koji ukljucuje wannbe-hacker u naslovu ili nesto sl.
<civija> ovo je utuntu kanal
<DominiCanes> sorry
<DominiCanes> civija kaj postoji neki kanal bas za security wanna be
<dodobas> Znate li kako se Rockafeller obogatio? Pa našao je jabuku na cesti i prodao je za dva penija. Za ta dva penija je kupio tri jabuke i svaku prodao za dva penija... a onda mu je umro djed i oporučno ostavio preko nekoliko milijuna dolara...
<dodobas> :D
<bubi> haha znam tu :D
<bubi> idem ja uživajte
<bubi> :D pozdrav
<ivoks> eto, i vojska protiv predsjednika Egipta
<ivoks> e sad... hoce li vojska postupati kao turska ili kao iranska...
<ivoks> cuj civija 
<ivoks> cuj civij*u*
<ivoks> pravi iskusni linuksas. toliko vec zna da moze posprdno govoriti o distribucijama koje ne koristi :)
<rsedak> :-) cool :-)
<civija> ivoks: wrong :)
<civija> utuntu je jos uvijek default
<rsedak> e da, ima li tk okrckalicu po win xp da na nju nakacim o tinderbox?
<rsedak> pod krckalicu mislim 4+ procesorsko racunalo
<bubi> kako da obrišem sve što sam radio u zadnjih sat vremena, ovaj metasplit je sranje
<bubi> metasploit*
<bubi> tj njega sam zbriso, ali sve bi obriso...ostali su m ineki folderi
<bubi> postoji li neki system restore?
<bubi> ??
<bubi> evo obrisao sam, kako je išao put za instalaciju tako sam i deinstalirao :D
<bubi> baš smara ne mogu se ja snači u toj konzoli xD
<bubi> uživajte ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-01
<DominiCanes1> laku noc
<DominiCanes> dobar jutar
<DominiCanes> ima negdej opsano BASH vs CSH
<obruT> DominiCanes: muci te sta bi odabrao izmedju ta dva ?
<DominiCanes> ma ne treban za seminar obradid csh....i kao dio seminara BASH vs CSH
<civija> seminar na faksu ili u skoli?
<budz0r> civija: nesto si se aktivirao ;)
<Mmike> Kako da mankem cron-logiranje iz auth.loga
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> kako da stavim cron-related autorizacije iz auth.log u, recimo, auth.cron.log
<Mmike> ?
<civija> budz0r: ma samo ako nanjusim kokice :)
<budz0r> :)
<civija> Mmike: pogledaj u /etc/rsyslog.d conf fileove, mozda vec imas primjer kako excludeati nesto
<civija> tj. /etc/syslog.conf ovisno koji koristis :)
<civija> http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/rsyslog_conf_filter.html
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> android znalci, koliko je dobar HTC Desire ...
<Neuromanc> ovaj iz T-mobilove ponude...
<civija> taj iz t-mobile ponude nije dobar :)
<civija> zasto? zato sto ga nemaju uopce nigdje u nijednom t-mobile centru i ne znaju kad ce doci niti hoce li uopce doci
<ravilov> Neuromanc: treba li to uopce pitati?
<Neuromanc> pa, ocito treba:)
<Mmike> civija, gledao, nisam nasao... citam sad o PAM modulima, jebala ih komplikacija
<ravilov> sad bi kolega na poslu odgovorio sa "a je li papa krscanin?"
<Neuromanc> ravilov ja svom kolegi kad to kaze odgovorim da za ovog zadnjeg nisam bas siguran..
<Neuromanc> a i Borgije mi s enekak ne uklapaju u krscansku sliku..
<ravilov> hehe
<Neuromanc> ravilov pa dakle valja ili ne:)?
<ravilov> pa valja
<civija> Mmike: kako nisi nasao pa imas na onom linku primjer 'ako msg sadrzi ovo i cmd je ono onda logiraj u /var/log/mike.log'?
<ravilov> osim ako ne naidjes na neki falican primjerak
<ravilov> generalno je mobitel odlican
<ravilov> naravno, ako te ne smetaju pipkave tipke
<ravilov> mene recimo smetaju
<Neuromanc> pa dobro nema bas puno tipki
<ravilov> um, ne to
<ravilov> ona tipkovnica za tipkat poruke i to
<ravilov> sto je on-screen
<ravilov> to me smeta
 * ravilov je navikao na pravu hardversku tipkovnicu
<Neuromanc> ah ja se na to pomirio vec od visora
<Neuromanc> preko tungstena mda i x1
<ravilov> um, ako mislis na xperia x1... on ima hardverske tipke
<Mmike> civija, ae? hm... idem rucat pa pogledam :)
<Neuromanc> ravilov ima ali ih ja ne koristim
<Neuromanc> koristim onboard tipkovnicu
<ravilov> Neuromanc: e to je vec tvoja stvar
<ravilov> iako ne mogu shvatit da preferiras touchy tipke umjesto pravih
<DominiCanes> faks
<Dinosb> ispitni rokovi? :-)
<DominiCanes> ne vec seminar iz csh
<DominiCanes> trebam neku stranicu koja opisuje razliku između CSH i BASH shella
<civija> koji faks?
<DominiCanes> fer
<DominiCanes> al u slo
<ravilov> http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/shell-differences/
<civija> ravilov: da, ali to nije gotovi seminar, to opet treba copy/pasteat u seminar ;)
<DominiCanes> ravilov:hvala al to vec odradio...
<DominiCanes> civija:nikako copy paste....to je za mlađe, a za mene old school wanna be programer/security specialist je pisanje i to na papir sa olovkom uz svijecu
<ravilov> civija: nisam ni trazio gotovi seminar, pa necu mu sve servirat na tacni
<DominiCanes> ako se 
<DominiCanes> vec prica o serviranju.....moze lungic na naglo sa krumpacima
<ravilov> ne
<DominiCanes> janjetina sa krumpirima, riba ispod peke ili nes slicno
<DominiCanes> pronasel .....ha ha ha ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> naravno o'relly
<jelly> ORLY
<DominiCanes> ora le
<bubi> ej bok ljudi, kako ste? Evo ja baš pokušavam ali mi nejde maknut stare kernele i ostavit nove koje sam dobio updateom, kako bi to mogao izvest, ima fakat puno kernela u boot loaderu (GRUB)
<Mmike> bubi, deinstaliraj te pakete
<Mmike> i tako ti samo smetaju instalirani
<Mmike> a kad ode paket, popraviti ce se i grub
<bubi> kako ih deinstalirat?
<Mmike> apt-get remove ?
<Mmike> apt-get purge ?
<bubi> i što iza remove upišem?
<bubi> cijeli naziv kernela?
<bubi> dakle mičem onda i memory test stari i sve ono?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> mices samo kernel :)
<bubi> a mem test?
<CrazyLemon> ma daj gore ubuntu tweak pa imaš tamo clean kernels i netrebaš se sa tim  zajebavat :)
<ivoks> zasto mi ljudi napisu hrpu poruka u private
<ivoks> odu s irca, a ne ostave kontakt gdje da im odgovorim na pitanja
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nije im bitno :)
<ivoks> ako opet naleti Dinosb, a mene nema... reci te mu da ostavi kontakt
<Mmike> bubi, sto s mem testom?
<bubi> pa jel se i on makne imam 6 odabira sad, novi kernel, onda nešto isto novo kao kernel i memtest i to sve isto staro -.-
<Mmike> bubi: napises dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Mmike> i pokazat ce ti sto sve imas
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | !! Dinosb, ostavi kontakt ako zelis da te se kontaktira !!
<ivoks> evo, vise ne brukamo obruTa
<Mmike> linux-image-generic je verzije zadnjeg krernela
<Mmike> ostale pakete mozes obrisati
<bubi> ok, kako da maknem one stare?
<Mmike> apt-get purge ?
<ivoks> koji je zadnji koji imas?
<bubi> ok, onaj koji sam dobio s cd-om
<Mmike> pa sto ti dpkg veli :)
<bubi> iF  linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic        2.6.35-22.35                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64 iU  linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic        2.6.35-25.44                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64 iU  linux-image-generic                  2.6.35.25.32                                      Generic Linux kernel image
<bubi> to bi maknuo
<bubi> sad kad završi update
<ivoks> dakle, zadnji je 44
<ivoks> apt-get purge linux.*35-[23]*
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks> apt-get purge linux.*35-[23].*
<ivoks> ne, stani :)
<bubi> ok, thx :D idem restartat
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> rekao sam stani
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Mmike> stavi, molim te, u topic, 'bubi, sorry' :)
<ivoks> sigurno ga je pitao 'jesi siguran da zelis maknuti kernel koji trenutno koristis'
<DominiCanes> a ko to cita
<DominiCanes> jos ako je win kid....samo klik next, next, next
<Mmike> ivoks: nop, ne pita nista, ja si upravo maknuo svoj kernel :)
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> cek
<ravilov> probaj ponovo, mozda ovaj put uspijes :P
<ivoks> :))
<hbogner> pozdrav
<bubi> evo sve štima, e da zanima me još pričao sam tu već sa nekim od vas o tome no ostalo je sve nedorečeno, što kad izađe 11.04 hoću li ja MORATI upgrade-at 10.10 ?
<Mmike> neces morati
<Mmike> ali ces moci
<Mmike> sad, da li ces htjeti...
<bubi> msilim moći ću i poslje normalno programe instalirat i tako? jer inaće volim ostat na OS-u dok on radi, a ne nonstop upgrade radit!
<obruT> bubi: support ti je AFAIK 18 mjeseci, nakon toga bi ti bilo pozeljno napraviti upgrade, ja inace na masine koje ne zelim dirati duze vrijeme stavljam LTS verzije
<bubi> aha ok, :D
<Mmike> serveroshi, reicmo
<hbogner> he he he, meni je jedan server na 8.04 a kolega ima jedan na 6.06 koliko mi se cini
<DominiCanes> ma decki to vam je sve isto samo se brojevi mjenjaju....8-)
<obruT> hbogner: meni je cura na 7.04 ak se ne varam :)
<obruT> sve radi savrseno
<DominiCanes> napravi upgrade
<DominiCanes> lol
<obruT> da i mogu, vjerojatno bi se sve raspalo :)
<DominiCanes> kazes vec sad jedva radi na 7.04, mozda moras mjenjat kompnente....rofl
<hbogner> obruT, ja sam pokusao ovaj 8.04 upgrade na noviju verziju ali neradi novija verzija
<obruT> fakat ne, za njene potrebe taj komp jos uvijek savrseno radi
<hbogner> tako da sam morao reinstall 8.04
<hbogner> taj 8.04 je server
<hbogner> ma bitno je da radi
<obruT> ja uvijek radim clean install, ne vjerujem u upgradeove :)
<hbogner> koaj je verzija je manje bitno :D
<hbogner> obruT, ja sam htio neke nove pakete na serveru, ali shit...
<Mmike> obruT, meni cura bila na 8.10 do nedavno (ili 9.04, pojma).... pred jedno 10ak dana je dobila 10.10 :)
<Mmike> obruT, ja svoj dekstop upgradeiram redovno
<Mmike> i laptop
<Mmike> tj, clean-install sam napravio kad sam prelazio na 64bita
<hbogner> ja desktop rijedje, on mi je hoem server usput pa mi se neda petljati, dok radi radi
<obruT> Mmike: ja svoj desktop doma redovito, na poslu imam LTS verzije pa onako, malo rjedje :) doma mi je bitno da imam zadnje verzije nekih stvari, a na poslu stvari za razvoj ionako ne instaliram iz paketa ;)
<Mmike> obruT, a znam, svatko ima sto/kako mu pase
<Mmike> ja sam recimo neki dan na neki stroj instalirao ubuntu 10.04
<Mmike> pa onda skompajlirao svoj postgres
<Mmike> pa tak to sve poslozio
<Mmike> i skuzio da ubuntu ima 8.4 u paketima :)
<Mmike> pa sam onda fino to sve maknuo :)
<hbogner> da 10.04 ima 8.4
<hbogner> jucer instalirao :D
<Mmike> najgluplja moguca stvar - moram napraviti preinake na 50+ strojeva, a nema nacina da izskriptiram to sve ;(
<SilverSpace> :) no  da treba se malo i pomuciti
<SilverSpace> gledam neke fotke Tajland
<Benjamix> Dobar dan!
<Benjamix> Zna li tko možda kako da prevodim Ubuntu?
<Benjamix> :'(
<DominiCanes> prevodis?
<DominiCanes> u kojem smislu
<Benjamix> Htio bih
<Benjamix> Prevoditi Ubuntu.
<DominiCanes> naziv Ubuntu il kaj
<Benjamix> Jer moja verzija je neka mješavina hrvatskog i engleskog.
<Benjamix> Ne već njegov softver.
<Benjamix> Zna tko?
<Mmike> Benjamix, u principu, javis se saletu
<Mmike> sale, sale, sale 
<Benjamix> Oprosti?
<DominiCanes> system > admin>language suport
<Benjamix> Hvala!
<Mmike> Benjamix, http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/KakoPrevoditi
<Benjamix> Ima li koji programer tu? (C++)
<Mmike> prije no sto pocnes javi se saletu (msg i to), on ce ti dati odredjenije smjernice kako da prevodis
 * Mmike nije C++ programer
<DominiCanes> nitko nije
<DominiCanes> lol
<Benjamix> stvarno?
<Benjamix> :'(
<DominiCanes> *** 
<Benjamix> idem sad
<Benjamix> hvala za linkove!
<Benjamix> ;)
<DominiCanes> Mmike kak naprais foru sa ***
 * hbogner lako
<hbogner>  /me
<Mmike> /me to ovako napise
 * Mmike to ovako napise
<Mmike> hbogner, ti imas space prije / ;)
<hbogner> Mmike, pa moram imati pspace inac ega primi kao naredbu
<hbogner> lol, kako lose tipkam
<Mmike> hbogner, napisi: /say /me jede
<DominiCanes3> /say/ banana
<DominiCanes3> /say/banana
<DominiCanes3> kaj sad
<DominiCanes3> /bannaaaa
<hbogner> /me jede
<hbogner> ahaa
<DominiCanes3> / banana
<hbogner> ali mje je brze, samo jedan znam a ti imas 5
<hbogner> *znam=znak
<DominiCanes3> kaj imam pet
<hbogner> DominiCanes3, ne ti nego Mmike 
<DominiCanes3> zakaj dominicanes3
<Mmike> hbogner, al' moje je vise fancy :)
<CrazyLemon> ako ne želiš da primi to kao naredbu a ne želiš pisat /say onda možeš i //me whatever :)
<DominiCanes3> // me nlasjpadoadanon
<DominiCanes3> zakaj ja ne vidim ***dominicanes   bla vlala
<CrazyLemon> zato što neznaš :D
<DominiCanes3> ajde kak
<CrazyLemon> /me whatever čovječe! copy paste ako neide drugčije :)
<DominiCanes3> /me jede
<DominiCanes3> damn
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<DominiCanes3> /jede
<CrazyLemon> samo ti jedi
<DominiCanes3> / oila
<DominiCanes3> /me je kreten
<bubi> evo me opet....samo me zanima za koje potrebe ljudi imaju doma servere? vidim dosta ljudi ovdje vrti neki svoj home server
<DominiCanes3> /me tek sada shvaca
<DominiCanes3> /me nema home servera, al ce ga sad imat i on
<bubi> koji k.... ti znače ove /////
<DominiCanes3> ma nesto sam govorio crazyLemonu kak se radi, jer tip nema pojma:)
<bubi> P.S. nabijem metasploit... xD
<DominiCanes3> kaj nema penetracije
<DominiCanes3> lol
<bubi> pa da, ni jedne pičke za penetration testing xD
<Mmike> bubi, kak' to mislis - vrti doma neki svoj home server?
<bubi> pa ne znam danas sam zapazio kako mislim hbonger i još gro ekipe doma ima neki svoj home server
<bubi> pa me zanima Å¡to bi meni trebao home server
<bubi> Å¡to bi ikome trebao home server?
<Mmike> pa, sto podrazumjevas pod home serverom?
<hbogner> bubi, to nije doma
<bubi> ok, sry, al opet dovodim se u pitanje što bi nekom običnom korisniku trebao server doma?
<hbogner> ali svaki komp na kojem ja radim ima neki server softver na sebi, makar ssh :D
<jelly-hme> nas? usteda struje? lakse odrzavanje?
<DominiCanes> usteda struje
<DominiCanes> ma da to nisam znao
<jelly-hme> bubi: ak imas obitelj di svako ima svoj stroj, izdvojiti jedan stroj za file server je ocit korak
<DominiCanes> jelly: to je pametno, ak si pametan
<bubi> aha, ok to se čini pametno, ali ušteda struje, ajmo reći ovako 1 server, 3 laptopa gdje je tu ušteda struje
<DominiCanes> pa ako radis samo na baterije onda je
<jelly-hme> bubi: jel bolje 1 PC od 100-150W ili NAS box od 40W
<DominiCanes> ma to je super
<bubi> ok NAS, ali ja bi rekao da je to više onda nešto poput iskorištavanja otpada, jer vjerovatno bi neki stariji komp frknio u smeće a ovako bi ga stavio kao NAS, ali ušteda struje sa tri laptopa koja rade na bateriju nije ušteda, jer rad te baterije je ekvivalentan potrošnji 1PC-a
<bubi> moraš napunit bateriju
<Mmike> bubi, nisi rekao sto podrazumjevas pod serverom :)
<bubi> Å¡to bi mogao podrazumjevat? ne razumijem pitanje...
<jelly-hme> sto ti znaci server
<jelly-hme> jel stroj koji vrti torrent client dok svi laptopi spavaju server
<Neuromanc> kakvi su to sad devops trendovi?
<bubi> ok, File server
 * Mmike ima na svom stroju i apache server i postgres server i mongodb server i munin-node i mysql i svakakvih cuda :)
<Mmike> iako mu je to desktop stroj
<Mmike> e, da, i ssh :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> ja hocu home server
<Mmike> da, imam i kistru sa filmovima/muzikom/backupom i inim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al' je ugasena trenutno
<Mmike> nesh se s kucistem desilo pa ronda za popizdit
<Mmike> mislio sam ovakvo uzeti: http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Ku%E6i%9Ate+CHIEFTEC+Bravo+BH-01B-B-B%2C+MIDI%2C+crno%2C+bez+PS&option=artikl&id_kategorija=052601&id_artikl=052.601.084
<SilverSpace> novi RedBull http://is.gd/Vg2RU6
<bubi> mogu li još uvijek naručit Ubuntu besplatnu dostavu ono od cannonicala
<bubi> dakle Cd ubuntu
<bubi> ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek, kaj webber jos ostaje u red bullu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<Mmike> hah
<SilverSpace> ima ugovor jos ovu godinu
<dodobas> sva sreca da mi to encemo vidjeti :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ocemo ali bez prasicka
<dodobas> sto je netko otkupio prava?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nije  net uvjek radi
<dodobas> e hebiga...
<dodobas> koliko sam uspio ove godine pratiti... slabo je to
<SilverSpace> i ovak sam gledao 90% na bbc
<dodobas> pukne, ili neki rumunji
<bubi> evo naručio sam si jedan U10.10
<bubi> :D
<bubi> sličice ubuntu :D
<dodobas> jeste li culi za blueprint css
<dodobas> kao css framework
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> na netu je negledljivo
<Mmike> tj, gledljivo je
<Mmike> al' onak
<Mmike> jedva :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledam na tv 
<SilverSpace> hdmi spojen na tv
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gdje nadjes dovoljno kvalitetan stream?
<Mmike> koji ne zapinje i koji ima rezoluciju vecu od 320x240?
<SilverSpace> imas hd kvalitet
<SilverSpace> samo kaj i racunalo mora to moc vrtiti
<SilverSpace> na fullscrin
<hbogner> mrzim kad mi kompove ostave upaljene na windowsima
<hbogner> i nemrem do podataka na linuxu
<hbogner> grrr
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gdje? te kol'ko to kosta?
<bubi> e zanima me dobiju li se uz CD ubuntua 10.10 i manje sličice za tipkovnicu?
<bubi> kad se naruči free
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> naruci u njihovoj trgovini
<bubi> hehe ok
<bubi> :D
<bubi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DheXU13NneI hahaha
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gdje nadjes taj HD stream za formulu?
<SilverSpace> aha nista nade se
<SilverSpace> bar je bilo prosle godine
<Neuromanc> ipv6 sux
<Neuromanc> krivo je zamišljen od prvog terenutka
<Neuromanc> trebali su samo preći na 6 okteta
<Neuromanc> i mogli bismo sretno živjeti sa a.b.c.d.e.f do kraja stoljeća
<jelly-hme> sad je gotovo
<jelly-hme> isto kao sto je sad manje-gotovo i sto se tice DNSSECa
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> ssto s ipv6
<Mmike> ocel' to?
<SilverSpace> oce oce al u hurcu
<bubi> ajte uživajte book
<jelly-hme> kbo
<dodobas> Mmike: linode u engleskoj pa onda neki proxy stream preko openvpna :D
<dodobas> i direktno na bbc gledas
<jelly-hme> ni jedna od nasih stanica nije htjela dati lovu za prijenose?
<Mmike> ade
<jelly-hme> pff
<dodobas> a sto ce... n miljuna € 
<dodobas> koje ne bi vratili da samo reklame pustaju umjesto trke
<SilverSpace> sranje zasto kad dignem na server stranica drugace izgleda 
<SilverSpace> nego kad pokrenem sa diska
<dodobas> definiraj drugacije
<SilverSpace> tj sliku mi pokaze skroz u ljevo 
<SilverSpace> a inace je na sredini
<jelly-hme> definiraj ljevo
<SilverSpace> cek
<SilverSpace> aha otkrio
<SilverSpace> nije do koda nego do nadojeba za chrome 
<jelly-hme> add-on?
<jelly-hme> heh
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/2TJiHP
<SilverSpace> da block flash ga je hebo
<Mmike> ovi ameri s kojima radim
<Mmike> chicago/minneapolis
<Mmike> KUPAJU se u snijegu
<Mmike> kol'ko ga ima
<ivoks> mater im
<Mmike> ovaj jedan cvili kak u pizdu materinu i ciscenje
<Mmike> ovaj drugi veli kak ima lopatu u autu jer si mora odlopatavat da dodje doma
<Neuromanc> bijela govna
<Mmike> ovaj treci je doma stalno jer nemre van jer je sve zameteno
<Mmike> jedino MI nemamo snijega
<Mmike> i tunis
<Mmike> al' ok, za tunis kuzim
<ivoks> ma mater im
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> di je ovaj SilverSpace 
<ivoks> sta sad ne komentira schumachera :)
<ivoks> lik dosao na stazu, u prvom krugu napravio najbrzi krug kojeg nitko nije srusio slijedecih 30 krugova
<ivoks> ovaj ih je odvezao 15ak i otisao doma
<ivoks> i to u formuli koja je javno predstavljena par sati prije utrke :D
<ivoks> RTL2 je u 16:9
<ivoks> al, nekak nije cisti
<ivoks> zenska kaze 'bagel', a ovi prevedu 'bejgl'
<jelly-hme> meni je i RTL u 16:9, a bedasta tv i bedasti iskonov STB prikazuju anamorphic :-|
<jelly-hme> zakljucak: treba kupit widescreen tv
<ivoks> al nije to 16:9
<ivoks> ne znam sto su napravili
<ivoks> je 16:9, ali nije hd
<ivoks> mala je rezolucija
<dodobas> ovi na htvu ce 2020 uvesti prijelazni 14/10 format
<ivoks> warning: deadly snow storm
<jelly-hme> di?
<ivoks> amerika
<ivoks> samo oni mogu reci da je snow storm deadly
<ivoks> ma joj, kad si u SAD, ne smijes gledati TV
<ivoks> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfxzf7G3p91qf0jqco1_500.png
<jelly-hme> zasto im ne sloze 95:5 throttling umjesto naplate...
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> auto mi je na 175.000km
<ivoks> na pola puta je
<jelly-hme> kolko godina
<ivoks> 5
<jelly-hme> pff, jos je mali
<ivoks> jos dvije godine... onda prodaja
<ivoks> ako i dvije
<ivoks> motor je u super stanju, zamijenio sam dizne prije par mjeseci
<Mmike> ivoks, actually, snow storm tamo zna biti deadly
<ivoks> Mmike: zanimljiv kako kanadjani nemaju takva upozorenja, a kod njih je more deadly
<ivoks> sorry, al nakon sto sam vidio upozorenje nacije da padom na stolicu mogu se tesko ozlijediti...
<ivoks> od jutro do navecer
<ivoks> jutra
<ivoks> ta i ta stolica, ako se padne na nju, mozete se ozlijediti
<Mmike> ivoks neznam za kanadu al' znam da je centralni dio amerike opako sjeban  sto se toga tice :)
<ivoks> wtf; samo zastrasivanje
<Mmike> nije, fakat znaju bit sjebate mecave :)
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> isti kurac k'o kod nas
<Mmike> svinjska pgripa
<Mmike> gripa
<Mmike> cijepite se
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> dolazi val hladnoce, pripremite se
<Mmike> ili ina sranja
<jelly-hme> meteoropati ce danas imati problema.  NO SHIT, ajmo ih uvjeriti u to
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> gotovo  :)
<DominiCanes> kaj je to receved ctpc 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj mu nije pozlilo
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/OwpYPT
<SilverSpace> hm a di je sad ivoks http://www.f1-hr.com/clanak/valencia-vettel-najbrzi-na-prvom-testu
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> al znam tko je sretan sestim mjestom
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> bas ste djeca :-)
<sale> ne bi malo komentirali kako je Renault postavio auspuhe sprjeda, odmah ispred bocnih usisnika zraka?
<sale> bit ce zanimljivo vidjeti sto ce biti od toga
<sale> uveli su to s ciljem da maksimiziraju downforce s tuneliranjem ispusnih plinova
<SilverSpace> sale: ma da :)
<SilverSpace> moramo se malo zajebavati
<sale> SilverSpace: si vidio? http://twitter.com/f1hr/statuses/32560006704402432
<SilverSpace> yes yes
<SilverSpace> sale: ciji je to bolid
<SilverSpace> mercedes?
<SilverSpace> aha vidim Sauber
<SilverSpace> ima dobrih stvari ja bi ove tenesice http://is.gd/A5zTmF
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-02
<mneorr> instalirao, radi puno bolje 
<drj_cro> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<DominiCanes> CSH=carinski sindikat hrvatske, bum njih nazval da pitam malo o c shellu
<ivoks> il Vista, il IE
<ivoks> al ovo nije normalno
<ivoks> uzas
<DominiCanes> koji je problem
<ivoks> pa stroj je neupotrebljiv
<DominiCanes> koja masina
<ivoks> kliknem na tab i cekam 30 sekundi da se focus prebaci
<DominiCanes> HA HA
<DominiCanes> koju masinu imas
<ivoks> ne znam sta je unutra... hp 6735b
<DominiCanes> cekaj to je onaj stari
<ivoks> zatvorim IE
<ivoks> a on ostane otvoren
<ivoks> i svaki put kad ga 'zatvorim', pita me zelim li zatvoriti sve kartice
<ivoks> odaberem sve, i ne zatvori se
<ivoks> stroj se buta 15 minuta
<DominiCanes> ma hp, kaj da kazem
<DominiCanes> imao i ja jedan...dobio od sestre, zezal se sa njim
<DominiCanes> onda stavio gore ubuntu i gle vraga radi
<DominiCanes> ak je nesto....mrzim HP
<ivoks> pa ovo nije normalno
<ivoks> klikem na link i cekam
<ivoks> jos uvijek cekam
<DominiCanes> znam znam
<ivoks> sad je otvorio tab
<DominiCanes> gle jos ak imas vistu
<ivoks> i sad pise Povezivanje
<ivoks> i opet cekam... cekam...
<DominiCanes> kaj si na wirelessu
<DominiCanes> ili wired
<ivoks> odbijam vjerovati da ljudi uopce rade na takvim strojevima
<ivoks> wifi
<ivoks> al nije to do veze, veza je super
<ivoks> sad mi je windows napisao da je zatvorio IE radi moje sigurnosti
<ivoks> al nije ga zatvorio, prozor je jos tu
<ivoks> samo sto nece pokazati niti jednu stranicu
<DominiCanes> virus?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks: ti imas losu karmu :)
<ivoks> ma nije... bas se teli stroj
<ivoks> samo pokusavam skinuti hp recovery manager i zgazit sve
<DominiCanes> gle gledao sam na tubu da pali i ako ga zavitlas u zid....barem tako kazu na HP stranici
<ivoks> nije moj
<DominiCanes> to i pise...ako nije tvoj samo zavitlaj
<ivoks> lijepo cu ja to skinuti na ubuntuu
<ivoks> i nadati se da usb stickovi rade na visti
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> bas me zanima
<ivoks> evo rebootano
<ivoks> butanje pocelo prije 20ak sekundi
<ivoks> 'Dobro dosli'
<ivoks> vidim desktop, ali disk radi toliko da ni misa ne mogu pomaknuti
<ivoks> evo i skypea
<ivoks> mouse over na iskonice u trayu daje prazan bijeli balon
<ivoks> ikonice :)
<DominiCanes> zanimljivo
<ivoks> evo i sadrzaja
<ivoks> balona
<dodobas> ima li koji git-aš online?
<dodobas> napravim lokalno branch, kako da pushat u repozitorij... i cemu sluzi --track ?!?
<ivoks> git push pobogu
<ivoks> ah, drugi branch
<ivoks> mozda merge
<ivoks> 'Ove sezone najbitnije je biti seks bomba na plazi'
<ivoks> za razliku od prosle, kada je fora bila biti opatica
<dodobas> e da...
<dodobas> taj mozda je i meni prblem
<dodobas> moram probati pa vidjeti
<ivoks> a djubre... kaze da nemam recovery particiju
<ivoks> a ima
<ivoks> aha... recovery je freedos :)
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<SilverSpace> borba od jutra
<ivoks> Each user has been delegated a /64 block of approximately 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 (18 quintillion) unique IPv6 addresses.
<ivoks> cini se da je vrijeme da se predje na ipv6
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro vlado :)
<Neuromanc> jutro Igore
<Neuromanc> kako je na jugu?
<bubi> eej, pozdrav, htio bi na uvaj ubuntu ako mogu instalirat neki paket ubuntu studio da ne moram reinstalirat sve sad ponovno
<bubi> pa ako mi možete dati prijedlog kako da to učinim
<drj_cro> bubi: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio*
<bubi> i što se tiće grub-a htio bi postaviti neku sličicu na boot loaderu, a svi tutoriali koje sam pregledao sadrže upute dok je još grub koristio 'menu.lst', a kako da sad to učinim sa 'grub.cfg' fileom?
<drj_cro> pa ce ti instalirati sve sto ti treba
<bubi> drj_cro: dobro, a koliki je taj paket? hoće li mi onda upgaredeat ili ubacit samo programe iz ubuntu-studia?
<drj_cro> bubi: to ce ti poinstalirat sve pakete koji su vezani za ubuntustudio,sad koliko ih ima i koliko je to veliko nemam pojma :)
<bubi> ok, ovo ostalo mi ostaje na ubuntu-u čtavo i nedirnuto?
<drj_cro> bubi: napisi apt-cache show ubuntustudio-desktop pa ce ti reci koje sve pakete to poinstalirava
<bubi> hvala evo sad ću
<drj_cro> ostalo bi trebalo ostati nedirnuto,osim ako se neki paket kolje sa ovim sto bi trebalo biti instaliraono
<drj_cro> al ce te pitat za sve sto ce se instalirat i sve sto bi trebalo biti removano
<bubi> ok idem apt-getat :D
<bubi> unable to locate ubuntu studio -.-
<bubi> E: broken packages kad sam upisao ubuntustudio* s ovom zvjezdicom
<bubi_> o
<MmikeMRMA> nije fer
<MmikeMRMA> onoliki snijeg u americi a kod nas nista...
<Neuromanc> jadno malo
<Neuromanc> skini si neku ski simulaciju;)
<Neuromanc> kaj nije 24sata imao nesto takvo:)?
<DominiCanes> sto manje snjega to sam sretniji
<ivoks> Future distributions will use a consistent, predictable scheme to name network interfaces, using names such as "em1" and "pci2#1" instead of "eth0" and "eth1"
<ivoks> puno bolje nego mac adresa
<drj_cro> pitanje: kako se podesi lokalizacija da umjesto za decimalni zarez koristi decimalnu tocku?
<Neuromanc> drj_cro zašto, u hr je zarez?
<Neuromanc> staviš si na zemlju koja koristi toèku?
<ivoks> morao bi promijeniti locale cijeli
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj je, kako je Neuromanc rekao, pravilo da je decimalni znak zarez
<drj_cro> damn..
<ivoks> . odvaja tisuce i milijune
<drj_cro> problem je sto u gambasu kad string bacas u float ako je zarez onda puca
<drj_cro> idem zapalit pa mozda smislim nes...
<jelly> ivoks: nisam siguran koliko je oslanjanje na adresu PCI slota puno bolje od icega
<jelly> pretpostavljam da citas http://digitizor.com/2011/01/25/fedora-15-network-device-naming/
<jelly> prebacis par kartica vamo tamo, *bam* nova kartica
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ali gledaj use case
<ivoks> sto se cesce desava:
<ivoks> 1) premjestanje slotova za mreznu karticu
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> 2) zamjena neispravne kartice s novom
<ivoks> usto, vecina strojeva dolazi s integriranom mreznom karticom :)
<ivoks> nisam gledao taj link, vec jedan drugi
<ivoks> ali govori o istoj stvari, pretpostavljam
<ivoks> btw, ne znam kako je na fedori, ali na ubuntuu ethX uvijek ima isti naziv
<ivoks> ali kad ti kartica krepa i zamijenis ju, nije opet eth0, vec eth1 ili eth2...
<jelly> ivoks: i jedno i drugo je rijetko.  Najcesce mijenjam karticu kad mijenjam cijeli stroj.
<ivoks> slazem se
<jelly> ak se koristi ista vise od onboard kartica, nova shema je opet isti kua
<ivoks> trenutni udev pristup je meni sasvim ok
<ivoks> njegov jedini fail je ako se kartica zamijeni
<ivoks> ali i to se moze izbjeci, ako se umjesto mac adrese, udev pravilo vece na PCI slot
<ivoks> ne znam...
<ivoks> mislim da ne postoji rjesenje koje ce zadovoljiti sve
<ivoks> sto vise razmisljam o ovom novom fedorinom konceptu, to mi se manje svidja :)
<jelly> kad server krepa, izvadis diskove i stavis u novi, ak je isti model onda ce ovo biti nesto bolje
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> al to se moze i sa udevom
<jelly> da radi automatski?  Kako?
<ivoks> udev zna na kojem se pci slotu kartica nalazi
<ivoks> i onda uvijek moze dati tom slotu isto ime
<ivoks> sve isto kao i sad, samo umjesto mac adrese, pci slot
<jelly> koja to distra ima vec sad?
<ivoks> pa debian i ubuntu
<jelly> jok
<ivoks> samo sto koriste mac, a ne pci slot
<jelly> da.
<jelly> sad ne radi bez editiranja.
<ivoks> pa no, kazem, moze se to postiti i sa udevom
<jelly> pa moze, opce nije bitno kako ces implementirati
<ivoks> promjena imena interfacea je ono sto mi je malo glupo u cijeloj prici
<jelly> taj njihov biosdevname ce vjerojatno i biti udev helper
<ivoks> vjerojatno da
<ivoks> pitam se sto ce biti s mezzanine karticama :)
<bubi_> ej pozdrav, treba mi neki dobar program koji će čitat html, css i php kod za Ubuntu
 * Mmike sad kuzi zasto ima eth3 :)
<Mmike> svaki put kad je micao sustav na drugo stroj dobio je novi eth :)
<Mmike> bubi_, a? :)
<bubi_> nešto poput besplatnog php designera
<Mmike> eclipse?
<Mmike> je ogromna i velika al' radi ok
<Mmike> imas i vim
<Mmike> malen i brz, al' ce ti biti naporan u pocetku
<bubi_> eclipse?
<bubi_> kakvo je sučelje za rad?
<bubi_> u tom eclipse-u?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> trudi se biti k'o visual studio
<Mmike> nije, dakako
<Mmike> al' nije lose
<Mmike> malo je spornjikavo
<Mmike> uz malo tweekanja se ubrza
<Mmike> ovisi kja ti treba
<Mmike> i na sto si se navikao
<SilverSpace> jel ivoks negdje u blizini
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/QZNuWQ
<SilverSpace> :)
<DominiCanes> kak se vam da gledat tu formulu
<DominiCanes> nije mi jasno
<SilverSpace> pa necu gledat bagminton
<obruT> mozes gledati recimo zensku odbojku
<SilverSpace> uzivo
<obruT> ili sportsko penjanje....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2a2KgM-cLE
<SilverSpace> obruT: svaki puz dobijem vrtoglavicu
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> gledao sam curku uzivo... metar i zilet :)
<DominiCanes> ja gledam formulu i tenis kad ne mogu spavat....i pomaze
<DominiCanes> a sto se tice penjanja, jebeno 
<DominiCanes> jos bolje kad imaju brzinso penjanje
<SilverSpace> obruT: to je negdje u rukama ko udav samo misici
<obruT> jao, penje mi se totalno, a sjebana mi ruka
<DominiCanes> kaj si treniral
<DominiCanes> ili
<obruT> pa penjuckam pomalo
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisi trebao toliko tajlandanke tuc po guzici :)
<obruT> a ruku si sjebao prosli tjedan na faking kajakarenju, jos ne znam jel od preforsiranja ili pada
<obruT> tak mi se ne da ici kod doktorice
<obruT> na tajlandu sam popeo svega faking 4 smjera, katastrofa
<DominiCanes> ha ha...kajak je ludnica, a i rafting nije los. bio na raftingu na soči
<DominiCanes> raspali se ko idioti
<obruT> bijo i ja :) bez obzira na neopren, trnci me prolazili pri svakom bacanju u vodu :)
<DominiCanes> ma kaj ti uopce neopren pomaze, nis
<obruT> pa toplije je definitivno u njemu
<SilverSpace> DominiCanes: i te kako pomaze
<DominiCanes> malo
<DominiCanes> cuj silvera
<SilverSpace> zadrzava temperaturu kaj tjelo stvara
<obruT> evo i frendove galerije na tu temu :) http://picasaweb.google.com/dalibor.sarac/2008050104SlovenijaMegarejndz#
<DominiCanes> bili mi u americi, i idemo u neku divljinu, dozemo do nekog slapa i hrpa ljudi samo sjedi 
<obruT> 4 dana po sloveniji, dva bicikl, jedan planinarenje i jedan rafting
<CrazyLemon> ne malo..nego dosta :)  ja bio u nekom potoku na canyoningu koji je imao tamo negdje 6-7° ..da ne bi bilo neoprena smrzo bi se ziv :)
<obruT> nist, moram picit... pozdrav !
<SilverSpace> poz
<DominiCanes> slusaj mi u americi i hodamo po nekim sumama dodjemo do slapa i tam hrpa ljudi samo sjedi . Mi se bacimo, cuj voda hladna ko pas ( osjecas kosti ),i kad ja izadem neka treba mene pita are you from sweden.....
<DominiCanes> nije da nebi uzel neopren da ga imam
<SilverSpace> DominiCanes: odi u more ronit bez neoprena ni ljeti ne mozes dugo
<SilverSpace> on ne grije 
<DominiCanes> bio do 6 m bez njega i znam kak je to....za popizdit,
<DominiCanes> ak se popisas i grije
<SilverSpace> da :)
<SilverSpace> u njemu je bitno da se kreces
<DominiCanes> znam stari moj
<DominiCanes> dosta sam imal neoprena na sebi
<DominiCanes> a najbolje je bit nudista
<SilverSpace> uz lijepe nudistice
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je tesko nac
<DominiCanes> nije ako volis stare njemice
<DominiCanes> rofl
 * Mmike ronio uvijek bez neoprena ;)
<Mmike> doduse, s puskom,  ina dah :)
<DominiCanes> i ja
<DominiCanes> al sam prestal
<DominiCanes> cistio pusko i opalil bez vrpce
<DominiCanes> mislim spage i nisam vise mogel pronac ost, zato prestal
<SilverSpace> lol
<DominiCanes> idem ja ucit
<DominiCanes> /me ucit
<SilverSpace> amerika u kujcu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, snijezno? da, ja bih da sam tamo :)
<Mmike> DominiCanes, ae :) ja nemrem vise to, k'o klinac sam to raido :)
<Mmike> radio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ce ti snijeg
<Mmike> :) pa lijepo ga je gledat :)
<SilverSpace> samo toplina 
<darkwood> http://www.intodns.com/hvka.org mi javlja greške, ispod su config fajlovi jel znate mozda u cemu je problem?
<darkwood> named.conf -> http://pastebin.com/PiYNL21D
<darkwood> hvka.org.db -> http://pastebin.com/qGi6nsw3
<SilverSpace> neznam nis o tome
<darkwood> :/ majku im
<Mmike> darkwood, pa pise ti sve 
<darkwood> heh, pise
<darkwood> kaze
<darkwood> 	ERROR: One or more of your nameservers did not respond:
<darkwood> The ones that did not responded are:
<darkwood> 212.117.163.64 188.165.203.69 174.137.49.2 188.165.218.54
<darkwood> ako nisu respondali kak onda sve radi?
<drj_cro> pa ne odgovaraju na dns upite
<drj_cro> i ja kad posaljem upit na te dnsove za hvka.org javlja gresku
<darkwood> kako saljes upit?
<drj_cro> host ns.hvka.org ns4.hvka.org
<drj_cro> host hvka.org ns4.hvka.org
<drj_cro> Host hvka.org not found: 5(REFUSED)
<darkwood> hmm
<darkwood> mozda radi firewalla?
<darkwood> root@cn270:/etc/bind# host ns1.hvka.org
<darkwood> ns1.hvka.org has address 174.137.49.2
<darkwood> root@cn270:/etc/bind# host ns2.hvka.org
<darkwood> ns2.hvka.org has address 188.165.218.54
<drj_cro> mozda :) ne znam ja kako ti je tamo podeseno
<darkwood> a se kuzis u te nameservere, mozda je greska u config fajlovima?
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ host hvka.org ns.hvka.org
<Mmike> host: couldn't get address for 'ns.hvka.org': not found
<darkwood> hmm, krivo pisete
<darkwood> ide ns1.hvka.org
<drj_cro> al ti mora odogovrit sa svakog ns-a kojeg si unio
<SilverSpace> oo frka u egiptu 
<SilverSpace> toga sam se i bojao sad ce se pozuc izmedu sebe
<Mmike> dobar je ovaj intodns :)
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> ma dobar je, ali me zajeva taj config mamu mu 
<darkwood> citam manual, pa je drugacije nego sta pise :/
<Mmike> pa fali ti ns1.hvka.org
<Mmike> pa fali ti ns.hvka.org
<darkwood> Mmike
<darkwood> znaci u named.conf stavim
<darkwood> recimo da imam 2 domene na masini
<darkwood> zone "hvka.org" {
<darkwood>         type master;
<darkwood>         file "/etc/bind/hvka.org.db";
<darkwood> };
<darkwood> i jos recimo
<darkwood> zone "nogometni-romanticari.org" {
<darkwood>         type master;
<darkwood>         file "/etc/bind/nogometni-romanticari.org.db";
<darkwood> };
<darkwood> kako mi mora izgledat u secondary-u?
<darkwood> znaci u ns2.
<darkwood> jel ide samo
<darkwood> zone "hvka.org" {
<darkwood>         type slave;
<darkwood>         file "/etc/bind/hvka.org.db";
<darkwood>         masters { ip_of_master; };
<darkwood> };
<darkwood> a za ostale domene on automatski skida zone?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> gle ovog kaira
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> ekipa na devama i konjima bicuje prosvjednike
<ivoks> ne znas tko je ludji
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> fino zatrpalo SAD :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> taj kairo cijeli
<Mmike> valjda najprljaviji grad u kojem sam bio
<Mmike> a narod
<Mmike> majko isusova
<Mmike> pogotovo ovi oko piramida
<Mmike> samo DAJ DAJ DAJ KUPIKUPIKUPIKUPI JASIDEVUJASIDEVUJASIDEVU
<Mmike> uzas
<ivoks> kupi dijete i to
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> ja sam tvoja sestra
<ivoks> i slicno
<ivoks> mercedes opet rikava :)
<ivoks> s novim kernelom u mavericku vise mi ne radi suspend
<ivoks> [   42.100110] tpm_tis 00:0a: tpm_transmit: tpm_send: error -5
<ivoks> [   42.100119] legacy_suspend(): pnp_bus_suspend+0x0/0x90 returns -5
<ivoks> [   42.100124] PM: Device 00:0a failed to suspend: error -5
<ivoks> [   42.100126] PM: Some devices failed to suspend
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1679589
<ivoks> mozda je specificno za lokaciju :)
<ivoks> Location: Zagreb, Croatia
<ivoks> hm... ok...
<ivoks> tpm_tis <- krivac
<budz0r> ivoks: i mene je mucilo, enejblaj proposed repo
<budz0r> u ovom kernelu ispravljen bug, 2.6.35-26-generic
<ivoks> da, bas sam ga butao
<5EXAB5DTM> decki kaj se isplati iz starog compa napravit server
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> 5EXAB5DTM, ak ga mosh skupo prodat, zakaj ne :0
<drac0_> vecer kanalisti
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> i have no idea
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> HRT2
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-ll_ETT5z0
<ivoks> haha jos bolji:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwnFBmDpfK0
<obruT> super je ovo, dva put u 4 minute crko firefox
<ivoks> ove budale ce unistiti muzej u kairu
<ivoks> 600 ih je pobralo kamen u glavu
<ivoks> samo danas
<ivoks> i samo u glavu
<5EXAB5DTM> dobro ciljaju
<5EXAB5DTM> svi u rukumetnu repku
<ivoks> 180mph vjetar
<ivoks> australija :(
<obruT> super za kite surfing
<obruT> 180mph i valovi od 9 metara
<5EXAB5DTM> nikad nisam probal kite surf....samo wind
<Mmike> kol'ko u senju bura puse brzo?
<ivoks> budz0r: dodaj komentar da ti taj kernel radi na https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/705845
<ivoks> jeste vidli:
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/canonical
<obruT> Mmike: do nekih 28 m/s
<obruT> pardon 25
<obruT> al kod bure je fora da dere na udare
<ivoks> i kroz kosti
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nije da te otpuhne nego prodje kroz tebe
<ivoks> cudan neki vjetar
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: jel dell dobio lokalnog distributera, resellera i support u .hr ili jos nema nist pametno?
<obruT> bome moze te zaljuljat i srusit ak si nestabilan :)
<jelly-home> nema sanse da cu kupit server kog nema ko doc popravit
<ivoks> jelly-home: za sto?
<ivoks> aha
<obruT> dell sux (drac sux)
<ivoks> opcenito za dell
<ivoks> pa zar nije kodeks?
<jelly-home> zar je?
<ivoks> odnosno comtel
<ivoks> mislim da je
<jelly-home> s naglaskom na support
<ivoks> a sto od supporta trebas?
<ivoks> ja sam nosio svoje servere kod njih
<ivoks> servisirali
<ivoks> mijenjali i ploce
<ivoks> nije da ce ti ga popravit u roku 4h, ali servisiraju
<ivoks> Dell | Authorised Service Provider 
<ivoks> Dell | Authorised Distributor 
<jelly-home> jebo to, nek oni dodju meni (well, $employeru) u serversku i poprave
<jelly-home> ili dijagnosticiraju i nose
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> mislim da to ne rade
<jelly-home> HP i IBM to rade.
<jelly-home> (ak platis dovoljno, naravno)
<ivoks> ne znam, treba pitati
<jelly-home> al sto je bitnije imaju lokalno ljude koji to mogu napraviti
<ivoks> ne znam, meni se nekako dell vise svidja od hpa
<ivoks> neopravdano :)
<ivoks> ljepse izgledaju serveri :D
<jelly-home> hp je fantastican sto se tice remote managementa i toolseta.  Za Dell ne znam.
<ivoks> mozes nadgledati raid kontroler?
<Mmike> ivoks, de predsjednicke duznosti obavljaj, odgovori na mailove s liste! :)
<Mmike> ja odo pit pivo u medjuvremenu
<ivoks> vjerujem da na RH postoji alat
<ivoks> ali za ubuntu nisu izdali
<jelly-home> nesto krepa u pol noci, ja dizem vpn i java applet konzolu, mogu bootati s lokalne .iso datoteke, napraviti power cycle ili NMI ili reboot, pogledati u log sto je s hardverom
<ivoks> ovaj bi samo pio :)
<jelly-home> ak ima za RHEL mozes prepakirat i portat
<ivoks> ne mozes, ima kernel module koji su binarni
<jelly-home> bljak
<ivoks> tako je bilo zadnji put kada sam gledao
<ivoks> dell ima drac/ipmi
<ivoks> dakle, SOL, NMI, reboot, to sve radi
<jelly-home> HP je imao sourceve za drivere, dok nisu osli u vanilla tree
<ivoks> ono sto ne mozes bez nekog njihovog alata je mountati iso
<jelly-home> ako Dell ima LSI kontrolere kao i IBM, mozes ga nadzirati generickim LSI alatima
<ivoks> pa zato i kazem da HP nema
<ivoks> ja sa dellom znam kako, sve vidim
<ivoks> s HP-om sam, sto se tice raid kontrolera, ko guska u magli
<jelly-home> imas paket i instaliras
<ivoks> mogu vrtiti smartmontools periodicki
<ivoks> nema za ubuntu
<jelly-home> ima za debian
<obruT> DRAC sux ako ces sa linuxa koristit remote konzolu i mountanje medija
<ivoks> pa da, ali je ogranicen na odredjeni kernel
<obruT> mi smo se u firmi najebali s dracom i otkantali dell
<jelly-home> ivoks: sto je ograniceno na odredjeni kernel?
<ivoks> jelly-home: HP-ov alat za management RAID kontrolera
<jelly-home> jok
<ivoks> nije?
<jelly-home> instaliras i radi
<ivoks> di je paket?
<ivoks> mogu odmah sad probati
<jelly-home> ivoks: odes na stranicu za taj model i skines hpacucli
<ivoks> svojevremeno sam isprobavao i bunio se da modul/kernel nije bio ok
<jelly-home> ne treba mu nikakav modul za SmartArray.
<jelly-home> to radi zadnjih 6-7 godina bez problema.  Do cca 2007-8 nije bilo .deb paketa nego se alienizirao rpm
<ivoks> sad cu probati, skidam iso
<jelly-home> stovise, u recentnim kernelima ima i hpilo driver za lights-out management kartu pa ni to vise ne treba buildati iz sorsa
<ivoks> obruT: pa drac ima web sucelje za mountanje iso-a
<ivoks> jelly-home: bome, radi
<ivoks> syntaxa je jadna, ali radi :)
<jelly-home> ofskroz da radi
<jelly-home> nista lakse od... hpacucli ctrl all show detail ;-)
<jelly-home> il mozda hpacucli ctrl all show config detail, ne sjecam se 
<ivoks> oboje :)
<ivoks> zakon
<ivoks> hvala ti od srca
<ivoks> previse web aplikacija, ali ok
<jelly-home> ak imas preko nekoliko HP servera onda se isplati staviti njihove ostale toolove i podesiti da salje trapove kad se desi neko sranje
<jelly-home> pa onda neki snmp collector koji skuplja trapove i salje alerte
<ivoks> nemam ih puno na istoj lokaciji
<ivoks> bitno mi je u biti samo kontroler
<hbogner> grr. ima netko ideju kako sakriti odredjeni direktorij u apache-ua
<hbogner> tipa da mi se nevidi lost+found na toj particiji
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> pa napravi direktorij na particiji i sve gurni u taj direktorij
<ivoks> i onda to stavi apacheu kao Root
<hbogner> http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/11/apache-tips-tricks-deny-access-to-some-folders/
<hbogner> probao sam sa ovim, ali nerai bas
<ivoks> to radi
<hbogner> ivoks, a znam tako
<ivoks> ali to je zabrana pristupa
<hbogner> ali htio sam vidjeti jel mogu drukcije
<ivoks> ne prikazivanja :)
<hbogner> skuzio sam :D
<ivoks> apache ce uvijek vidjeti direktorij
<ivoks> ali hoce li posjetitelj stranice vidjeti, ovisi o tebi
<ivoks> mozes sloziti rewrite, tako da se ne moze pristupiti direktoriju
<hbogner> mislim da cu odustati i samo staviti sve unutar drugog direktorija :(
<jelly-home> ne znam dal vise volim ili mrzim mod_rewrite 
<ivoks> tanka je granica
<ivoks> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-03
<Neuromanc> jutro
<DominiCanes1> dali postoji koji ducan koji odkupljuje stare kompice i laptope
<obruT> koliko stare ?
<DominiCanes1> hmmm
<DominiCanes1> komp je kao amd mislim da 3.0+, grafika nvidia geforce 5900, 512 mb rama, 
<DominiCanes1> a laptop neki stari dual core hpjac
<DominiCanes1> barem ja mislim
<DominiCanes1> da je
<obruT> pa to je novo :) da imas nesto starije od 1990 znam di bi mogao prodat :)
<DominiCanes1> ha tolko ne
<DominiCanes1> a ove komade
<DominiCanes1> a monitpr
<DominiCanes1> monitor
<DominiCanes1> samsung syncmaster 957df
<DominiCanes1> maticna ploca je abit nf7
<DominiCanes1> neznam kaj da radim s tim kompom
<DominiCanes1> samo mi skulja prasinu
<obruT> probaj prodat za sicu na hr.ponuda.hardver ili tako negdje
<obruT> ili pokloni nekoj siromasnoj obitelji
<DominiCanes1> kojoj
<DominiCanes1> ima tolko
<obruT> pa nemam pojma
<obruT> to je sasma dost jak komp za vecinu ekipe
<DominiCanes1> skupljam za ebook reader
<obruT> koji planiras kupit ?
<DominiCanes1> ma prvo sam mislio sony-a a onda radije olucijo za onaj kindle najmanji
<obruT> ja sam odlucio da cu prvo procitat sve "fizicke" knjige koje mi doma stoje u queue-u za citanje, a onda kupujem e-book reader
<DominiCanes1> ma procital sve doma
<obruT> i probat se suzdrzat od kupnje novih knjiga jer vise zbilja nemam kud s njima
<DominiCanes1> a imam par giga knjiga
<DominiCanes1> pa da
<obruT> vec mi sad par komada stoje doma na faking podu
<DominiCanes1> imas koju u ubuntu
<obruT> knjigu vezanu uz ubuntu ?
<obruT> mislim da imam u elektronickom obliku jednu-dvije ubuntu specificne, ali nisam nikad pogledao sta ima unutra :)
<obruT> od papirnatih knjiga vezanih uz racunala i to imam samo nekoliko vezanih uz mreze, telekomunikacije, voip i security
<DominiCanes1> security
<DominiCanes1> koju
<DominiCanes1> mislim da cu stavit comp na njuškalo
<DominiCanes1> kak vidjet koji je procesor a da ne palim komp
<obruT> art of deception i art of intrusion od mitnicka, secrets and lies od Schneiera, dvije tri (ne mogu se sjetit tocno naziva) o povijesti kriptografije...
<DominiCanes1> damn
<DominiCanes1> nacitan covijek
<obruT> imam i Silence on the wire, to mi je skroz fora knjiga
<DominiCanes1> kaj je to
<obruT> o pasivnom prisluskivanju raznoraznih stvari, ali frajer te detaljno uvede u sve kak tocno radi
<DominiCanes1> 50kn dam za nju
<DominiCanes1> lol
<obruT> ne prodajem knjige :) nisam jos dosao do te faze :)
<obruT> kad pocnem prodavat knjige to znaci da nemam para za jesti :)
<DominiCanes1> ha ha
<obruT> a kad prodam bicikl to znaci da sam gotov :)
<DominiCanes1> a koji bic imas
<DominiCanes1> mozda ti maznem
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.lewisbreed.com/
 * drj_cro prodaje htc desire i nokiu n900(pa sto prvo ode)
<Mmike> posto?
<Mmike> te zasto :)
<drj_cro> pa imam oba doma, pa prodajem oba. kad 1prodam ovaj drugi ostavljam sebi
<drj_cro> desire star par dana upalio ga jednom da vidimo dal radi 2500kn n900+auto nosac(nokiin) 1800kn
<Mmike> :) eh
<Mmike> out of my price range :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' se moze na linodeu kupiti extra storagea?
<Mmike> zna li netko cijene?
<Mmike> na webu im ne pise nista
<civija> drj_cro: desire nov neraspakiran dodje manje u oglasniku :)
<drj_cro> pa cijena je ista kao u oglasniku(bar koliko sam ja gledao) na njuzima i na njuskalu
<civija> rasprava u saboru o open sourceu http://itv.sabor.hr/video/default.aspx?VideoID=8532 :)
<civija> pocinje od 46 min
<Mmike>  civija jel' pr jadno ili samo jadno?
<sale> zastupnik SDP-a: "poznato je da se virusi u Linux okruzenju osjecaju kao Alisa u zemlji cudesa"
<sale> loool :-D
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> kul:)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> dok se ne pojave :0
<Mmike> ivoks, http://yfrog.com/h4x0kjij
<bubi> book
<bubi> :D
<ivoks> Mmike: pas im mater :)
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' tak!
<ivoks> osla mi cimerica
<ivoks> nije ostavila niti jedan tanjur
<ivoks> ni vilicu
<ivoks> ni noz
<ivoks> ni lonac
<ivoks> morat cu shopping sutra
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> rastjero si ju? :)
<ivoks> tako nekako :)
<jelly> skup sport
<ivoks> ma ona osla u drugi s deckom, a ja sam tu ionako jos mjesec dana, pa...
<jelly> a sa stanom niije doslo nista escajga itd
<ivoks> bas nista
<ivoks> samo ves masina
<ivoks> ni case, nista
<ivoks> vlasnica stana ima 20 godina, pa si ti misli
<ivoks> tatina kcer :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kud ces sad?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> na murter :)
<ivoks> decki
<ivoks> slijedeci UDS je u Budimpesti
<ivoks> nece biti blize od toga (osim ako ne bude u zagrebu)
<Mmike> kada?
<Mmike> to bi moglo biti zanimljivo
<Mmike> nisam dugo bio u budimpesti :)
<ivoks> u 5. mjesecu
<ivoks> ne bi bilo lose da se skupe zainteresirani, pa s jednim autom odu gore
<ivoks> ja cu najvjerojatnije biti cijeli taj tjedan tamo
<ivoks> 2011-05-09 till 2011-05-13 
<Mmike> zvizni url neki
<Mmike> pa da vidimo
<Mmike> ja nemam pojma sto cu onda raditi, ako cu imati vremena i ja bih bio gore :)
<ivoks> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<ivoks> biti ce ovdje:
<ivoks> http://www.corinthia.com/Budapest/home/
<ivoks> po obicaju, uvijek neki jeben hotel :)
<ivoks> brijem da cu ovdje :)
<ivoks> http://www.budapesthotelstart.com/budapest-hotels/hotel-chesscom/hotel-summary.en.html
<ivoks> 17 eura noc :D
<ivoks> http://www.budapesthotelstart.com/budapest-hotels/kalvin-apartments/hotel-summary.en.html
<ivoks> Martina Kruhak (Young couple) from Dugo Selo , Croatia 
<ivoks> ili ovdje :D
<ivoks> uzivajte
<Mmike> 17 eura noc je kul :)
<SilverS> 256GB MEMORY USB FLASH DRIVE DT-310 DATA TRAVELER
<SilverS> $271.70
<Mmike> mysql - a poor excuse for a database
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0&feature=player_embedded
<SilverS> :) dobar 
<SilverS> cuj ovog Kljajica neko mu preko wifi upadao u mrezu lol
<SilverS> i to je on primjetio
<Mmike> ?
<SilverS> ma nist gluposti
<77CAAOUFF> dobar vecer
<SilverS> yah
<77CAAOUFF> prodajem compaq nx6325       
<darkwood> mi se javlja kad se transferiraju zone sa mastera na slave, named[32684]: the working directory is not writable
<darkwood> kako da ga writeableam :)
<Mmike> darkwood, chmod? :)
<Neuromanc> lol mmike
<Mmike> voila
<Mmike> jos jedan klijent veselo vrti postgres umjesto mysqla :)
<77CAAOUFF> kaj ima koji kanal za prodaju
<darkwood> Mmike ma zeza me taj bind
<Mmike> 77CAAOUFF, imas newse
<darkwood> ovaj slave mi kaze, the working directory is not writable
<Mmike> darkwood, ja nisam neki strucnjak za bind, al'... kako si instalirao bind na slaveta?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<darkwood> taj slave me muci
<77CAAOUFF> Mmike:news?channe
<darkwood> nezeli potegnut fajlove
<77CAAOUFF> channel
<Mmike> darkwood, kako si instalirao bind na slavea?
<darkwood> kao root
<darkwood> nisam chroto
<Mmike> 77CAAOUFF, jok... usnet, newsgrupe
<Mmike> darkwood, ma... jel' apt-get install ili si sam slagao?
<darkwood> bind je bio vec gore
<Mmike> te dal' si prtljao po datotekama nakon instalacije?
<darkwood> ja sam promijenio config
<darkwood> ali problem je sto on nezeli potegnit sa mastera na slave
<darkwood> nemoze pisat po folderu
<darkwood> ne kuzim :/
<darkwood> komunikacija je uspostavljena, samo to pisanje
<drj_cro> darkwood: a jesu li ti dobre permisije slozene na diru?
<darkwood> neznam :/
<darkwood> ja mogu pisat kao root gore
<darkwood> ali ocito ovaj nemoze potegnut
<darkwood> to mi je isto i na 2 slave serveru
<darkwood> mislim da me samo jos jedna komanda dijeli da konacno pocnu dijelit zone
<drj_cro> kako pokreces bind, sa kojim userom?
<darkwood> sa root-a
<darkwood> nije chrotano
<drj_cro> ajde napisi ps axf|grep named
<drj_cro> i ps axf|grep bind
<darkwood> ns312449:/etc/bind# ps axf|grep bind
<darkwood> 22640 pts/0    S+     0:00  |       \_ grep bind
<darkwood> 19413 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind
<drj_cro> sad napisi lsof -P 19413
<drj_cro> pa ce ti reci koji user je i koje dirove gleda
<darkwood> hmm, baca mi error
<darkwood> ns312449:/etc/bind# lsof -P 19413
<darkwood> lsof: status error on 19413: No such file or directory
<drj_cro> malo p
<drj_cro> sry
<darkwood> named   19413 bind  cwd    DIR        9,1    4096    147589 /etc/bind
<darkwood> znaci gleda tamo
<darkwood> znaci useru bind bi trebao dati write permissije tamo?
<drj_cro> ok napisi# chown root.named /etc/bind -R
<drj_cro> i ako ima kakve logove di treba pisati onda # chown named.named to_sto_treba_named_pisat_brisat
<darkwood> chown root.named /etc/bind -R 
<darkwood> bas to?
<drj_cro> da,tako ce ti named moc citat taj folder
<darkwood> mislis ovo . chown root named /etc/bind -R 
<darkwood> jer mi prije reko nema usera root.named :D
<drj_cro> il mu stavi 777 pa pokreni/ugasi servis i onda vidi sve fajle koje su se diralie pa za te fajle stavi da named moze pisat/brisat
<drj_cro> to ti je isto sa tockom il bez
<darkwood> e super, sad nije rekao da ima error
<drj_cro> kad smo vec kod dnsova,jel ko dizao ovaj powerdns?
<Mmike> darkwood, ne zaboravi popraviti permissione
<darkwood> budem, nego
<darkwood> ipak sam se zeznuo nije mi proradilo jer sam probao
<darkwood> chmod g+w /etc/bind
<darkwood> idem sad s 777
<drj_cro> a dal ti pise u logu za koj dir nema pravo pisanja?
<drj_cro> ili za koju fajlu?
<darkwood> kad se slave spaja na master
<drj_cro> koliko se sjecam named mozes dignuti u nekom debugu, pa da ti onda ispise di je tocno problem
<darkwood> za dir /etc/bind
<darkwood> chmod 777 /etc/bind
<darkwood> cu probat
<drj_cro> ajde prije 777, chownaj sa named.named
<drj_cro> brb,sin se oce igrat sa auticima :)
<darkwood> evo sad mi vise ne baca onaj error
<darkwood> obriso sam /var/log/syslog
<darkwood> i sad vise ne logira :?
<darkwood> jel trebam napraviti fajl?
<drj_cro> restartaj syslog pa ce ga sam kreirat
<darkwood> kako to? 
<drj_cro> koj pingvin tamo imas?
<darkwood> debian
<drj_cro> cini mi se da je /etc/init.d/ksyslogd ili syslog
<darkwood> kako sad maknut onaj 777
<darkwood> root@Y237:/etc/bind# ls -ld
<darkwood> drwxrwsr-x 2 root bind 4096 2011-02-03 19:36 .
<darkwood> a na drugom
<darkwood> ns312449:/etc/bind# ls -ld
<darkwood> drwxrwsrwx 2 root root 4096 2011-02-03 20:11 .
<drj_cro> pogledaj koiu su ti sve fajlovi frisko mjenjani u /etc/bind
<darkwood> nije ni jedan
<darkwood> jer nije uspjelo ono, uspio sam dobit da je folderwriteable
<darkwood> jer ce u njega uploadat fileove
<darkwood> ali bi sad makno onaj 777
<drj_cro> ok onda chmod 644 /etc/bind -R
<drj_cro> il 640 sve zaivsi koj stupanj paranoje oces :)
<darkwood> drwxrwsr-x
<darkwood> a koji je ovo stupanj? :D
<drj_cro> losh :)
<darkwood> lol :D
<darkwood> evo uspijem ga wrajtat
<darkwood> 2]: zone nogometni-romanticari.org/IN: refresh: skipping zone transfer as master 174.137.49.2#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0) is unreachable (cached)
<darkwood> is unreachable
<darkwood> mozda ga radi mastera ne uspije citat?
<darkwood> kao ovaj mu neda permisije?
<Mmike> darkwood, to je ubuntu tamo?
<darkwood> debian na debian
<darkwood> ://
<darkwood> s ovim sugavim bindom sami problemi
<Mmike> DNS cijeli je sugav :)
<darkwood> ma da
<darkwood> komplicrano do bola
<Mmike> darkwood, a da sejvas konfiguraciju, purgeas paket, reinstaliras ga, i vratis nazad konfiguraciju mic po mic?
<drj_cro> moram priznat da sam bind stavljao samo u lokalnim lanovima,a na serverima uvijek djbdns
<jelly-hme> \djbdns/
<Mmike> di dyđej bed di ens se
 * Mmike ima upaljac zataknut u nos
<drj_cro> ma djb je zakon. podesis jednom i zaboravis da postoji
<jelly-hme> steta sto ce ga dnssec sjevat
<jelly-hme> s/v/b/
<darkwood> h,m nit nemam onaj /etc/init.d/syslog ://
<jelly-hme> rsyslog 
<drj_cro> ls /etc/init.d/*sys*
<jelly-hme> rsyslog je default u 5.0
<darkwood> aha ,thx
<darkwood> ej, kad sam stavio chmod 644 /etc/bind
<darkwood> Feb  3 21:00:19 ns312449 named[5472]: none:0: open: /etc/bind/named.conf: permission denied
<darkwood> sad ga nemoze citat :)
<darkwood> tj, koja je komanda da tocno pokaze koje folder ima permissije
<drj_cro> a jesi stavio poslje toga chown named.named /etc/bind -R
<drj_cro> pa sa ls -la  mozes vidjet i to
<drj_cro> ls -la /etc/bind
<darkwood> drwxr-sr-x  2 root bind 4096 2011-02-03 19:34 .
<darkwood> drwxr-xr-x 94 root root 4096 2011-02-03 17:30 ..
<darkwood> e ja bi tako da mi je na ostalim serverima
<Mmike> o koji majmun
<darkwood> debina je na svima
<Mmike> vidim, link mi opterecen, netko sise
<darkwood> debian na svima
<Mmike> gledam po logovima, nista
<Mmike> iftop/netstat/sranja
<Mmike> i nadjem wget s kojim skidam alphu ubuntua novog :)
<SilverS> :)
<darkwood> a ljudi dragi, kako da postignem to na ostalim foldrima
<darkwood> drwxr-sr-x  2 root bind
<darkwood> znac ida imaju te permissije? :/
<drj_cro> chown root.bind /etc/named -R
<drj_cro> ali zar ti nije user sa kojim se pokrece bind named?
<darkwood> mislim da je bind
<darkwood> nema named usera
<jelly-hme> bilo ga je negdje... '98?
<jelly-hme> ili mozda ne nekoj drugoj distri
<darkwood> :)
<darkwood> a koji broj kod chmoda je ovo
<darkwood> drwxr-sr-x
<darkwood> to nikako nemogu postic da ga .
<jelly-hme> 2755
<jelly-hme> u=rwx,g=rxs,o=rx
<darkwood> 2755 ?
<jelly-hme> <dpkg> For information on permissions, read info coreutils 'File Permissions', http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions and http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html .  For further information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_permission and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod and follow the setuid and setgid links within.  See also <ssh permissions>, <qotd232>.  http://wiki.debian.org/Permissions
<jelly-hme> kljucna rijec setgid 
<drj_cro> eto me back.. iso zbutat lap i pustit djete da se u miru igra na kompu :)
<drj_cro> darkwood: si rjesio prob?
<darkwood> evo, dobio sam
<darkwood> permissije sredip
<darkwood> sad me muci
<darkwood> sto mi pise da je
<darkwood> unreachable :/
<darkwood>  zone hvka.org/IN: Transfer started.
<darkwood> Feb  3 21:29:46 ns312449 named[16427]: zone hvka.org/IN: got_transfer_quota: skipping zone transfer as master 174.137.49.2#53 (source 0.0.0.0#0) is unreachable (cached)
<darkwood> Feb  3 21:29:47 ns312449 named[16427]: transfer of 'sat-plus.com/IN' from 174.137.49.2#53: failed to connect: timed out
<darkwood> Feb  3 21:29:47 ns312449 named[16427]: transfer of 'sat-plus.com/IN' from 174.137.49.2#53: Transfer completed: 0 messages, 0 records, 0 bytes, 20.996 secs (0 bytes/sec)
<darkwood> e sad sta mu ovo znaci
<darkwood> moze bit unreachable jer slave nemoze citat sa mastera
<darkwood> jer nema permissije?
<darkwood> recimo dok ukucamo
<drj_cro> ajde plz daj konfige od mastera i slaweta negdje 
<darkwood> [19:01] <darkwood> master conf - http://pastebin.com/0JgH0iEm
<darkwood> [19:01] <darkwood> slave conf - http://pastebin.com/TMBX4BsU
<drj_cro> reci neki mejl da ti posaljem prepravljene
<darkwood> jel mos na pastebin.com
<darkwood> stavi private i expire
<drj_cro> ok.samo sec da slozim
<darkwood> aj, znaci velis ima greske? :D
<drj_cro> na kojoj adresi ti master slusa?
<drj_cro> a na kojoj slawe?
<darkwood> master je
<darkwood> 174.137.49.2
<darkwood> a slave
<darkwood> 212.117.163.63
<mislav> pozdrav
<darkwood> drj_cro
<drj_cro> http://pastebin.com/Rr9TmWDp
<drj_cro> ma tu balansiram izmedju malca koj davi zbog igre i ovog :)
<drj_cro> il ovo http://pastebin.com/dnc4iPRV
<drj_cro> ne koristim bas taj pastebin :)
<drj_cro> uglavnom po ovome si slozi i ostale
<darkwood> aj da probamo
<darkwood> listen-on-v6 port 53 { ::1; };
<darkwood> je to mozda za ip6 ove?
<darkwood> jer vidim
<darkwood> Feb  3 21:43:19 cn270 named[21595]: network unreachable resolving 'ns.isc.afilias-nst.info/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:1c::1#53
<darkwood> Feb  3 21:43:19 cn270 named[21595]: network unreachable resolving 'ns.isc.afilias-nst.info/AAAA/IN': 2001:500:1a::1#53
<drj_cro> da
<darkwood> to je ipv6?
<darkwood> pa me zato zeza
<drj_cro> ::1 ti je localhost u ipv6
<dodobas> gdje ima ona samoracunajuca porezna prijava za dohodak
<dodobas> :)
<drj_cro> dodobas: imam ti ja onaj exel
<darkwood> jao
<darkwood> isuse boze, ja gubim 5 usranih sati
<darkwood> radi sugavog firewalla koji je blokiro sve ///
<darkwood> ://///
<darkwood> to se desava kad ima vise admina gore
<dodobas> drj_cro: jel se to sto mijenjalo ?
<dodobas> s tim nekim zakonima?
<drj_cro> darkwood: hm. a nisam li i jucer imao probelm sa firewalom?
<drj_cro> dodobas: osim sto moze prijavljivat sve ko i prosle godine ali samo do 30.6 
<darkwood> etp, sad radi i ono skidanje fajlova
<darkwood> sve radi, sugavi apf ://
<drj_cro> hehe. moj mali od 3.5g pokazuje zeni gdje su igre na ubuntu :)
<drj_cro> tatin sin :)
<jelly-hme> <Martian67> An IPv4 address space walks into a bar: "A strong CIDR please. I'm exhausted."
<Mmike> jelly-hme,  :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> so stolen! :)
<Mmike> natty se neda instalirati u virtualbox
<SilverS> Mmike: zasto
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> ha, nije se srusio
<Mmike> cek
<SilverS> koju verziju vb imas
<SilverS> jer vidim da radi http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/how-to-test-ubuntu-1104-with-unity-in.html
<Mmike> ubiquity se srusi nakon sto unesem password
<Mmike> SilverS, ti si upgradeirao ili iznova?
<SilverS> ovdje na lapu je na novo instaliran 
<SilverS> ustvari puko mi pa sam nanovo instalirao
<SilverS> inace sam napravio upgrade
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> sto je potrgano
<hbogner> jej, opet se igram sa lvm-ovima :)
<hbogner> umjesto da imam jedan dir u kojem su 3 lv-a sad cu imati jedan lv u kojem su 3 dira
<hbogner> zgodno je kad se mozes ovako igrati :D
<ivoks> malcolm u sredini rulez
<Mmike> postane naporan kad dve sezone pogledas jednu za drugom
<Mmike> ivoks, preporucam it's always sunny in philadelphia
<Mmike> i breaking bad
<Mmike> al' to je malo teska serija
<SilverS> ova serija kaj sad ide na hrt laži mi nije losha
 * jelly-hme gleda Buffy
<Mmike> SilverS, a nj, pogledao 2 sezone, taktak
<Mmike> jedno-te-isto :)
<Mmike> super mi je kod 'breaking bad' sto pogledas jednu, i moras dalje ;)
<Mmike> 3 sezone pogledao u 10 dana :)
<Mmike> a sons of anarchy je isto vrlodobra :)
<SilverS> Mmike: moguce da dosadi 
<ivoks> rtl i rtl2 imaju iste reklame u isto vrijeme
<hbogner> ivoks, da
<jelly-hme> heh
<hbogner> to im je od pocetka tako
<hbogner> cim je rtl2 krenuo
<ivoks> svasta
<hbogner> rijetko kad se desi da nisu iste u isto vrijeme
<jelly-hme> za domacu zadacu, napravi snimalicu za RTL i RTL2 koja izbacuje reklame
<sale> Mmike: 4. sezona tek u lipnju krece :-|
<Mmike> sale, koja/cija?
 * Mmike ne vidi rtl2
<sale> breaking bad
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> sale, a, da :(
<sale> covjece, godina dana izmedu kraja i pocetka sezona
<Mmike> nit rtl2 nit doma
<ivoks> pa jel vidis doma tv?
<ivoks> pa skeniraj
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> pa jesam, nisam naso
<Mmike> imam i jabukatv
<Mmike> i rijeka nesto
<Mmike> i kajjaznam, svasta nesto
<Mmike> osim toga
<Mmike> a nacuo nesto da ce rtl2 prenositi formulu1
<Mmike> petre augustine
<hbogner> vjetre iz plinareee
<Mmike> "I’ve been working with an application which does a lot of CREATE and DROP table for Innodb tables and we’ve discovered DROP TABLE can take a lot of time and when it happens a lot of other threads stall in “Opening Tables” State."
<Mmike> ma debila :)
<Mmike> on je mysql-strucnjak :)
<SilverS> zelim na tajland
<SilverS> koje ribe 
<ivoks> to su muski :D
<ivoks> tajland ima jako puno transvestita :D
<SilverS> ma ribe 
<Mmike> :) 
<SilverS> ribolov
<Mmike> SilverS se cini ocajnim :)
<ivoks> a liku...
<SilverS> gledam national geographic
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hosni-mubarak--zelio-bih-otici--ali-egipat-ce-potonuti-u-kaos-ako-odstupim/922915/
<ivoks> i lik ima pravo
<SilverS> ima para
<ivoks> kad bi se to desilo, izrael bi se zaratio u roku keks
<Mmike> :) ali
<Mmike> otici ce :)
<Mmike> mora :)
<Mmike> mislim :)
<SilverS> saudijska arabija
<ivoks> pa hoce
<Mmike> zanimljive se stvari desavaju :)
<SilverS> to kad pukne
<ivoks> meni uopce nisu zanimljive
<Mmike> kak' nisu? :)
<ivoks> bojim se da to nece zavrsiti 'demokracijom'
<Mmike> osh rec da su ocekivane?
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> :) 
<ivoks> vec, kao i u Tunisu, Serijatskim zakonima
<Mmike> nece, i ja se 'bojim' :)
<SilverS> pa i jesu
<ivoks> kako gode okrenes, Tunis i Egipat su bili 'zapadnjacke' zemlje
<ivoks> tunis je organizirao i mediteranske igre
<ivoks> toga nece vise biti... od saveznika ce se pretvoriti u fanaticne protivnike
<SilverS> preveliko raslojavanje 
<SilverS> to mora puknuti
<ivoks> i ostanu izrael i saudijska arabija, jedini preostali saveznici SAD-a
<ivoks> SAD nece dati saudijsku arabiju
<ivoks> nece ni izrael
<ivoks> i eto sranja
<ivoks> jebale ih religije
<hbogner> a taman sam planiro u tunis ove godine :D
<SilverS> hbogner: kaj cekas
<jelly-hme> ivoks: a u Turskoj je vojska isfurala nekakvu demokraciju
<SilverS> :)
<hbogner> SilverS, lovu :D
<ivoks> jelly-hme: u Turskoj vojska ima ustavnu ulogu cuvati sekularnost
<ivoks> jelly-hme: vise puta su sprijecili serijatizaciju
<ivoks> ali ako sve ove zemlje odu na tu stranu, i Turska ce pokleknuti
<jelly-hme> yep, kad bi istu stvar uspjeli isfurati u Egiptu bilo bi dobro
<ivoks> tesko
<SilverS> ne vjerujem za tursku
<ivoks> SilverS: zasto ne? pa nisu jednom pokusali
<ivoks> a sad ce imati i dodatni poticaj
<jelly-hme> a Bosna je odma tu
<jelly-hme> veselje
<ivoks> da, Turska je sekularnija od Bosne
<ivoks> Bosnjaci su veci Turci od Turaka :)
<ivoks> bez uvrede; i Hrvati su veci Pape od Pape
<SilverS> :)
<sale> Mmike: kad/ako dobijes odgovor u vezi gledanja BBC-ja, slobodno javi
<sale> sharing i caring :-)
<sale> is*
<hbogner> ima netko "ledeno doba 2" sinkronizirano na hrvatski
<hbogner> nemrem nigdje naci a treba mi jedna scena
<ivoks> bit ce sta ce bit
<ivoks> mi mozemo samo gledati
<ivoks> i pojacat vojsku na granici :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ne mogu se vise ne sloziti s togbom
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> slazem se skroz od pocetka do kraja, na ono 'jebale ih religije'
<Mmike> sale, ae
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> sale, par puta sam skinuo utrku koju su oni radili, to je prepresuper
<ivoks> Mmike: mislis da ce tunis i egipat postati demokratske drzave?
<SilverS> Mmike: da nema religije bilo bi nesto drugo
<sale> Mmike: znam, imam cijelu arhivu ;-)
<Mmike> SilverS, to 'nesto drugo' bi bilo jednako kao religija, pa mozemo onda to sve svesti na religiju
<Mmike> ivoks, mislis, 'demokratske', kao hrvatska i njemacka i sad?
<SilverS> yep
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> bar ne u slijedecih 100 godina
<ivoks> ja mislim da ce postati Iran
<SilverS> Mmike: pa uvjek ima f1 bbc strim kad je utrka
<SilverS> i ja to bledam
<SilverS> gledam*
<Mmike> SilverS, koji je uzasne kvalitete
<Mmike> i u 320x240
<Mmike> ili koliko vec
<SilverS> kakve uzasne
<Mmike> ja bih bar 1280x1024
<ivoks> iskonTV
<Mmike> pa vise puta sam gledao one linkove koje si mi dao
<jelly-hme> ma da, i muzicku zelju
<Mmike> ok su, al' nista posebno
<Mmike> jelly-hme, neke bitlze opleti :)
<jelly-hme> ivoks: iskonTV je low bandwidth, cca SD kvaliteta
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj s njima? 
<ivoks> jelly-hme: pa SD je sasvim dovoljno; tako je bilo i do sad :)
<ivoks> Mmike: http://tv.iskon.hr/
<jelly-hme> ivoks: nagradno pitanje je ima li ikoji kanal tamo licencu za F1
<hbogner> e ako radim "mv /dir1/ /dir2/" a unutra je isti sadrzaj samo kaj dir1 ima orginalne datume modificiranja, hoce se u dir2 zadrzati orginalni datumi modificiranja?
<ivoks> BBC
<hbogner> jer cp mi je stavio danasnji datum
<SilverS> hbogner: kaj cp nema tu opciju?
<jelly-hme> ivoks: cist sumnjam da BBC ima licencu za live F1 u .hr
<hbogner> SilverS, iskreno nisam gleda o:D
<hbogner> --preserve :D
<hbogner> a jesam budala :D
<Mmike> ivoks: BBC sport?
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> pa cuj
<Mmike> mozda, mozda
<Mmike> ivoks, to kroz internet radi?
<Mmike> ili moram bas preci na iskon?
<ivoks> Iskon.TV player NE podržavaju  mobilni uređaji sa operativnim sustavima:
<ivoks> * OS Windows na Smart telefonima * Blackberry uređaji * Symbian (Nokia)
<jelly-hme> ivoks: prijenosi budu crni ekran ak nisi u pravoj zemlji zbog licencnih prava
<SilverS> hbogner: ee :))
<jelly-hme> ivoks: jah, trebas Adobe Flash, ili android/iOS
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> pa imam android
<ivoks> nije desire hd, al i desire je nesto
<jelly-hme> onda sta te briga sto ne radi na windows mobile i blackberryju
<ivoks> e vidis
<ivoks> za to se isplati tablet
<ivoks> imas TV u dzepu
<jelly-hme> aha, ako imas tabler koji stane u dzep
<jelly-hme> za iPad ti treba malo veci dzep
<ivoks> jedino mi je bez veze sto mora biti t-mobile
<ivoks> samsung galaxy
<SilverS> ja cekam neki mocni 7" tablet
<jelly-hme> ne kuzim tu foru sa t-mobile only
<SilverS> koji k je ovo sad
<hbogner> a sjebao sam, izgubio sam orginal datume
<hbogner> ah, nije toliko bitno
<hbogner> na greskama se uci
<SilverS> hbogner: kaj si sad shebo
<hbogner> SilverS, ma promjenio vriejem an fajvima
<ivoks> jelly-hme: isti vlasnik
<SilverS> jel ima cp da ostane orginal
<ivoks> ne znam kak na androidu gledati taj tv
<hbogner> SilverS, vec sam mv napravio
<ivoks> vidim programe
<ivoks> odaberem jedan
<ivoks> i onda mi napise sto je sad
<hbogner> SilverS, nije tako strasno :D
<ivoks> al ja zelim gledati :)
<jelly-hme> ivoks: cekaj dok dodje aplikacija.
<ivoks> a jos nije?
<jelly-hme> kolko ja znam jos nije javna
<ivoks> a svasta
<jelly-hme> a jel ti radi opce na kompjuktoru
<ivoks> da
<SilverS> gledam zasto u indiji somovi napadaju ljude
<SilverS> zato kaj mrtve kod sahrane bacaju u rijeku
<Mmike> mene pita username/password
<Mmike> moras se registrirati
<Mmike> a neznam di
<Mmike> navodno je besplaatno do 1.5
<ivoks> pa to je samo za iskon korisnike
<SilverS> da
<Mmike> aha
<ivoks> ja sam dupli iskon korisnik
<Mmike> pft
<ivoks> ocem beneficije :)
<Mmike> ja nisam iskon korisnik :(
<Mmike> jelly, jel' mogu bit iiskon korisnik bez da koristim iskonov internet? :)
<ivoks> je li se mogu gledati svi kanali na netu?
<ivoks> imam samo hrt 1,2,rtl,24sata,cmc i nepoznato nesto
<Mmike> dze to?
<Mmike> na iskonu?
<ivoks> na tv.iskon.hr
<jelly-hme> Mmike: to je zanimljivo pitanje
<jelly-hme> na koje ne znam odgovor
<ivoks> Iz pravnih razloga sadržaj Iskon.TV player-a dostupan je samo korisnicima koji se spajaju preko hrvatskih IP adresa. 
<ivoks> VPN :)
<ivoks> pa da!
<jelly-hme> ne znam ko gleda "24sata"
<ivoks> i mobitel cu spojiti preko VPN-a na Iskon mrezu
<ivoks> i onda ce raditi i na vip mrezi :)
<jelly-hme> ivoks: i zato je cijela storija sa t-mob besmislena
<ivoks> hm... mogao bi pokrenuti servis za to
<ivoks> i naplacivati :D
<jelly-hme> mislim, mozes gledati kajjaznam s carneta al ne drito sa vipa ili tele2; wtf
<ivoks> bezveze
<jelly-hme> jadnom vipu da navala gledatelja TVa pojede bendvit <g>
<ivoks> "Gospodine Silverman, plima dođe, plima prođe. Nikad ne kasni. To ne možete objasniti!" Postojanje Boga za O'Reillya je time - dokazano.
<ivoks> idem ubit oko
<jelly-hme> ø_ø
<Mmike> tak ja gledam abc.com i ine
<Mmike> al zna spornjikavo bit
<sale> Mmike: http://www.filmon.com/ $9.95 per month
<sale> demo izgleda cist OK
<Mmike> sale, neki .exe mi nudi!
<sale> mislim na player u browseru
<sale> a mozda je i wine friendly :-)
<Mmike> pa nnudi mi download playera
<Mmike> ne mogu u browseru pokrenuti
<sale> kako ne mozes? imas sa strane popis kanala ;-)
<sale> samo sto je trial
<sale> mozes gledati nakratko i s njihovim logom nasred ekrana
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> cek
<sale> imas 30 sekundi view timea :-)
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> imam samo logo :)
<Mmike> i crno ispod :)
<Mmike> i kad kliknem na logo downloadira mi taj exe neki :)
<sale> Mmike: klikni na BBC2 na popisu sa strane
<sale> odmah na pocetnoj stranici
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> vidim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> family guy
<Mmike> nja
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sale, uglavnom, ak nadjem nesto, javim ti :)
<Mmike> odo sad malo lec
<Mmike> ili mozda ipak ne
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-04
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> idem upgrejdat na natty
<ivoks> prvo cu napraviti /BACKUP i kopirati sve iz / u taj dir
<ivoks> pa ako mi se ne svidi, samo vratiti :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: brzo ces se vratit :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: ja bi ga dignuo u virtualki i pogledao kako izgleda
<ivoks> tako ga u biti ne koristim, a zelim uociti bugove i pobrinuti se da se isprave
<drj_cro> ah bug tester.pa sto ne kazes, sad cu sve sto iskodiram slat tebi na testiranje :)
<ivoks> pa s obzirom da sam ubuntu dev, onda se brinem da ubuntu bude bez bugova :)
<drj_cro> al i ja radim programcice koji se mogu vrtit na ubuntu :)
<ivoks> 'Ne pere deterdzent odjecu, on samo mijenja molekularnu strukturu vode'
<drj_cro> pitanjce: zasto find kad imas kad trazis nesto u nekom folderu recimo : find /usr/shar/doc -iname *readme*, i imas u tom folderu gdje si sad,odakle pokreces find fajlu/dir readme.izbaci svaki put drukcije ili ne prikaze cak nista
<ivoks> zato sto shell expanda *
<ivoks> find /usr/share/doc -iname \*readme\*
<drj_cro> ali kad nemam recimo tu fajlu/dir koji se zove kako patern koji trazim onda radi dobro
<ivoks> ni ne mogu upgrejdat :)
<ivoks> idem u kiku
<Mmike> meni se naty nece instalirat u vbox
<Mmike> umre nakon sto upisem passwd
<Mmike> tj, ubiquity se srusi
<ivoks> budz0r: da?
<jelly> drj_cro: mozes i staviti argument sa * u navodnike.  find /usr/share/doc -iname '*readme*'
<darkwood> ima tko iskustva sa apf-om
<darkwood> uporno mi blokira bind port ://
<darkwood> kad ga ugasim sve stima
<jelly> drj_cro: kad nema datoteke *readme* u tekucem direktoriju, bash se pravi pametan i pretpostavi da zapravo nisi zelio reci * za ekspanziju nego je interpretira kao obican znak
<jelly> zsh to ne radi po defaultu.  Vjerojatno se i bashu da reci da izbaci gresku ako upises neku frazu sa * ili ? koja ne pogadja postojece datoteke
<drj_cro> zli bash.sve u svemu usokiro me kad sam trazio neke fajle.i znam da ih ima a find mi ne vrati nis.i slucajno izadem iz dira i nade..bilo je zbunj zbunj,kaj je sad??? :)
<dodobas> jel se moze nekako u chrome doci do naprednih postavki mreze
<dodobas> tipa da smanjim broj concurrent veza i slicno
<budz0r> dodobas: sad bi ti jos i jednu muzicku :)
<ivoks> lol:
<ivoks> Anyway, Windows, still a piece of crap, got greater than 90% market share, despite such boners as ME and Vista
<ivoks> eto, bilo je i za ocekivati:
<ivoks> STOCKHOLM (Dow Jones)--Google Inc.'s (GOOG) open Android platform turned into the world's most widespread smartphone operating system in the fourth quarter, surpassing Nokia Corp.'s (NOK) main smartphone platform
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> Dohvaćanje
<ivoks> [100%] 499kB/s 0s  1s   
<ivoks> Nadograđujem
<ivoks> *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.nkdinamo.hr/
 * ivoks @ natty
<ivoks> odlicni detalji
<ivoks> odlicni!
<ivoks> dok se sakrije ako je prozor na njegovom mjestu
<ivoks> alt+tab se odmah switcha izmedju dva prozora, bez pop-up izbornika
<SilverS> gledam povijest zrakoplovstva
<ivoks> ali ako stisnes alt+tab dva puta, onda dobijes pop up s prozorima
<ivoks> svidja mi se
<SilverS> zanimljivo je ovo zrakoplovstvo
<SilverS> ivoks: natty
<SilverS> ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> svidja mi se unity
<SilverS> da i meni
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> taman kad sam rekao, razletio se compiz :D
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> al svidja mi se sto se ocito pazilo na detalje
<ivoks> kada je program maksimiziran, izbornik se sakrije
<ivoks> bez razmisljanja sam stisnuo windows tipku
<ivoks> i eto ga
<ivoks> fali mi fokusiranje desktopa s alt+tab
<ivoks> klik na desktop to postigne, ali bi volio da mogu i alt tab
<ivoks> pa onda alt+l
<ivoks> errr... ctrl+l
<ivoks> 'spoji se na posluzitelj' bi trebao imati shortcut
<Mmike> meni ne radi naty, nece se instalirati opce
<Mmike> ubiquity se srusi nakon sto password unesem
<ivoks> ja sam radio upgrade
 * ivoks ide odraditi reportazu za HRT
<SilverS> glumis repotrera
<ivoks> ne, pitat ce me neke stvari
<obruT> ivoks: vezano uz ubuntu/linux ?
<SilverS> kaj/kad ces bit na tv
<Mmike> ivoks: ne gledaj u kameru! :)
<obruT> gledat ce i on i par cigica koji ce se okupit oko njega :)
<obruT> pa ce ga pitat zenska "jel ima para u tom linuxu ubuntuu", na sto ce mali cigo "ima ima", a ivoks cus po glavi i "sta ima gospodjo, nema nista" :)
<drj_cro> :)
<darkwood> poz dragi ljudi
<darkwood> evo citao sam o permissijama, skuzio to
<darkwood> ali kako sam mogao ovo obrisati
<darkwood> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2552 2011-02-04 16:34 testis.tgz
<darkwood> darkwood@box:~$ rm testis.tgz
<darkwood> rm: remove write-protected regular file `testis.tgz'? y
<darkwood> sad vise nist ne kuzim :)
<darkwood> kako sam to mogao obrisati bemu?
<darkwood> a nemam permisije
<SilverS> _)
<SilverS> :)
<darkwood> skuzio sam, da sam imao permisije u folderu :))
<hbogner> Mmike, a tebi stvarno dosadno
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> hbogner,  :)
<Mmike> darkwood, :) temeljito procitaj man stranice od chown/chgrp/chattr/chmod :)
<hbogner> Mmike, uvjek se sjetim ovog: http://tinyurl.com/62bcv82
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> i ja se sad tak osjecam :)
<darkwood> :D
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> downloadirao sam neku .tar.gz arhivu
<Mmike> i unutra su neki .cgi binaryji
<Mmike> na vbox sttroju imam ovo:
<Mmike> mario@ubutest:/tmp/db$ ldd ./install.cgi 
<Mmike> 	not a dynamic executable
<Mmike> a na svom stroj umam ovo:
<Mmike> mario@buntor /tmp/db$ ldd ./install.cgi 
<Mmike> 	linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf7759000)
<Mmike> 	libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 (0xf763d000)
<Mmike> 	libm.so.6 => /lib32/libm.so.6 (0xf7617000)
<Mmike> 	libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xf75f7000)
<Mmike> 	libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0xf749d000)
<Mmike> 	/lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xf775a000)
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> mario@ubutest:/tmp/db$ md5sum install.cgi 
<Mmike> 2a3f671802ba97c070d4ac4f72eae4ed  install.cgi
<Mmike> mario@buntor /tmp/db$ md5sum install.cgi 
<Mmike> 2a3f671802ba97c070d4ac4f72eae4ed  install.cgi
<ravilov> Mmike: jel ponovljena md5sum naredba trebala javit drugaciji rezultat? :P
<Mmike> ravilov, pa ne
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ne kuzim :)
<ravilov> pa ono, zasto si dvaput md5sum-irao?
<Mmike> na dva razlicita stroja
<ravilov> ahaaa
<ravilov> e, to mi je promaklo :)
<ivoks> obruT: ne izravno
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam :)
<Mmike> ravilov, e, i? imas objasnjenje? :)
<ivoks> SilverS: ponedjeljak, al ne znam hocu li uopce biti
<ravilov> Mmike: pa i ne bas
<ivoks> Mmike: which ldd ;)
<Mmike> /usr/bin/ldd
<Mmike> na oba stroja
<Mmike> doduse, u virtualki je 10.10, a moj desktop je 10.04
<jelly> Mmike: i386 vs amd64
<ivoks> razliciti proc
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> ovaj drugi je ocito 64bitni
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> oba su 64bitna
<Mmike> i virtualni i pravi
<Mmike> mario@buntor /tmp/db$ uname -a
<Mmike> Linux buntor 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:42:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> mario@ubutest:/tmp/db$ uname -a
<Mmike> Linux ubutest 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ivoks> jel imas 32bit libove instalirane?
<ivoks> na svom imas
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> ne sjecam se, doduse, da sam na svoj to metao
<Mmike> na svog ;)
<Mmike> weh
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> thnx :0
<ivoks> da vidimo taj libreoffice
<ivoks> ok... to je bilo sed -i -e 's/OpenOffice.org/LibreOffice/g' *
<ivoks> svidja mi se vizualni identitet
<ivoks> jednostavniji je, 'polozeniji'
<ivoks> hehe ima save as 'MS wors 2007' i 'Office Open XML'
<ivoks> oba su docx
<ivoks> pitam se pitam tko bi na Windows mogao otvoriti Office Open XML
<hbogner> ivoks, mozda open office :D
<ivoks> jel netko na mavericku ili starijem?
<ivoks> kako alt tab radi?
<ivoks> kada ga jednom stisnes, jel se podigne onaj popup s popisom prozora?
<ivoks> YAY!!!!
<ivoks> vise podrucje za resize nije siroko samo jedan pixel :)
<hbogner> ivoks, kad se stisne alt+tab izadje onaj prozorcc gdje su sve ikone pokrenutih programa
<ivoks> da, tako je i meni ostalo u sjecanju
<ivoks> u unityu ne
<ivoks> jedan alt tab ne dize taj popup
<ivoks> ali ako bas trazis aplikaciju, onda se digne
<ivoks> fini detalj
<ivoks> nece vjerovat
<ivoks> nasao sam maslinovo ulje napravljeno od maslina iz hrvatske
<hbogner> i ja, poznanik uzgaja masline i radi svoje ulje :D
<ivoks> ovo je cak od zvijezde
<hbogner> ohoo
<ivoks> s posebnom naljepnicom i posebnim cepom
<hbogner> opaa, ljudi moji jeli to moguce
<ivoks> i dodatkom 'Ulje hrvatskih maslinika'
<ivoks> i naravno, povecom cijenom :)
<ivoks> http://www.zvijezda.hr/proizvodi/ulje/maslinovo-ulje/ekstradjevicansko-ulje-domacih-maslinika/
<Mmike> ivoks, kako da ubiqutiuy pokrenem u debug modu?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> aha... eko keramika
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kako da prijavim bug?
<ivoks> za kaj?
<ivoks> ubiquity u ubuntuu?
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<Mmike> ubiquity --help mi je pokazao za debug mod :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' opce to ide tamo? ide ,ako se srusi pri instalaciji
<ivoks> prijavis tamo pa ce netko pogledati i usmjeriti na pravo mjesto
<ivoks> javi mi koji je bug, pa da pogledam
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> srusio mi se terminal u unityu
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> segfaulta sve redom
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da nije do unitya
<Mmike> ivoks, cek, reproduciravam :)
<robi2andro2> psmtr
<robi2andro> khm
<robi2andro> sto se to desava
<ivoks> mislim da ti se robi i andro svadjaju
<ivoks> ajmo medvjedi!
<ivoks> vrazji firefox mi pojede 400MB RAM-a
<ivoks> ma i vise... 600
<Neuromanc> :)
<robi2andro> dakle komp je povezan s routerom
<robi2andro> router je online na internetu
<ivoks> Ouellette nam zabija golove :/
<ivoks> kinasewich opet skuplja bodove :)
<SilverS> zaboravio na tekmu
<dru||d> problem otkrio, rjesenje ne znam :/
<dru||d> http://pastebin.com/FrfAnGNx
<dru||d> sto ne valja ovdje?
<ivoks> syntaxa
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/XAeMiRMA
<jelly-home> izgleda ok
<jelly-home> ivoks: nebitno
<dru||d> ali mi ne radi :/
<jelly-home> parser ne briga za whitespace
<dru||d> mogu se spojiti na router preko http ali mi ne radi internet
<jelly-home> a router ima adresu 192.168.5.1?
<dru||d> iface eth0 inet dhcp mi radi, ali ne mogu definirati da IP bude uvijek isti
<dru||d> da
<jelly-home> kako provjeravas radi li ti internet.
<ivoks> dns?
<ivoks>  /etc/resolv.conf
<dru||d> ping, pokusavam otvoriti stranicu, irc ne radi, mail ne radi
<jelly-home> dru||d: ping IP adrese ili simbolicke adrese?
<dru||d> domain lan
<dru||d> search lan
<dru||d> nameserver 192.168.5.1
<dru||d> ping google.hr npr
<dru||d> ivoks ovo je resolv.conf
<jelly-home> dru||d: a ping 74.125.91.104
<ivoks> a ping 74.125.91.104
<ivoks> sigh
<dru||d> evo budem isprovao
<jelly-home> pa kud bas 74.125.91.104
<budz0r> androidashi, postoji li lock screen aplikacija koja bi na lock screenu pokazivala todo listu?
<ivoks> mogao bi se udaviti Evinom skusom s povrcem
<ivoks> jedva cekam svjezu ribu za mjesec-dva :)
<dru||d> network-manager radio problema
<dru||d> ping IP mi je radio
<dru||d> deinstalirao sam ga i evo sada radi
<ivoks> nije ti NM radio problem
<ivoks> NM ne koristi interface koji je definiran u /etc/network/interfaces
<dru||d> u /etc/resovle mi je upisao search home.net
<dru||d> i nista drugo
<ivoks> nije to NM napravio
<ivoks> vec NM nije upisao nista
<ivoks> tamo si ti trebao rucno upisati
<ivoks> ili u /etc/network/interfaces definirati dns
<jelly-home> tamo se moze definirati samo ako je instaliran resolvconf
<jelly-home> doduse mozda ubuntu ima resolvconf by default
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> nema, ali ga NM povuce
<jelly-home> nm je ZLO 
<ivoks> nije
<jelly-home> jebomeje
<ivoks> a sto ne valja?
<jelly-home> per-desktop-environment konfiguracija; ne dizanje mreze dok ne netko ne ulogira
<ivoks> jesi siguran? :)
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> a checkbox 'Dostupno svim korisnicima'?
<jelly-home> je dodan nedavno
<jelly-home> like 10.04 ili 9.10
<ivoks> pa to je godinu i pol :)
<jelly-home> cijela stvar je grozno implementirana i radi ok samo za one-user workstation strojeve
<hbogner> ja samo na laptopu nemam rucno definiran ip :D
<ivoks> meni jedino smeta sto ne moze podignuti vise VPN-a u isto vrijeme
<hbogner> svi ostali strojevi imaju fixi ip, ioko su na dhcp-u
<ivoks> al spojim li mobitel prek USB-a, ne moram nista kliknuti ili napisati
<ivoks> spoji se sam preko njega na net
<ivoks> bez ikakve konfiguracije
<ivoks> isto vrijedi i za bluetooth
<jelly-home> takodjer - release konfiguracije kod suspend/resume
<ivoks> to ne radi NM
<ivoks> nego ti suspend unloada kernel modul
<ivoks> ne moze tu NM puno napraviti; device je nestao
<jelly-home> zasto bi unloadao modul za wired ethernet?
<ivoks> ne radi to NM
<ivoks> osim toga, naravno da prekine konekciju kod suspenda
<ivoks> imas laptop spojen na mrezu, suspendas ga
<jelly-home> naravno?
<ivoks> odes na drugu lokaciju, ustekas u mrezu i upalis ga
<ivoks> sto bi trebao, pretpostaviti da je na istoj mrezi? :)
<jelly-home> nek skuzi da je druga lokacija nakon resumea
<ivoks> :))
<jelly-home> a ne unaprijed diskonektati 
<Mmike> napravis dump sa mysqldump. Onda taj dump ne mozes restorati. To moze samo mysql :)
<ivoks> cak i kada bi se to implementiralo, brijem da bi se opet morao diskonektati da provjeri na kojoj je mrezi
<ivoks> Mmike: na istom stroju ili drugom?
<Mmike> isti stroj :)
<jelly-home> no velim, radi fino za workstation
<ivoks> a koju gresku javi?
<Mmike> PRIMARY KEY  (`news_id`,`news_id`)
<ivoks> pa ni nije za server, zato ga tamo i nema :)
<Mmike> tu je greska
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisi pasteao gresku.
<ivoks> haha zakon torpedo
<ivoks> ekipa je izmislila torpedo koji ide brze od zvuka
<jelly-home> doduse mysql ima toliko nedorecenosti i kemije da greske kod naivnog dump/import ne cude
<Mmike> Duplicate column name 'news_id'
<ivoks> pogodi ih, a tek onda ga cuju
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> SHOW CREATE TABLE to pokaze
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/fee3cKJr
<Mmike> ERROR 1060 (42S21) at line 207: Duplicate column name 'news_id'
<Mmike> to je takva polu-baza
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim
<ivoks>   PRIMARY KEY  (`news_id`,`news_id`)
<Mmike> kaj, zasto, kako!?
<ivoks> kak je to uopce moguce bilo definirati u dumpu?
<Mmike> stari debian, stari mysql, koji ima bug nekakav valjda....
<ivoks> mysql4?
<Mmike> 5.0.32-Debian_7etch1-log
<ivoks> pa otvori taj dump, grepaj PRIMARY_KEY
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> manji problem popraviti
<Mmike> veci problem sto je to POLUFAKINPROIZVOD
<ivoks> ja se kladim da si ti radio neke sedove na tom dumpu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, vidi pastebin
<Mmike> copy/paste od SHOW CREATE TABLE
<Mmike> ok, stara verzija, ok, pokrpan bug
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> HALO!
<ivoks> ah...
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> mmike i mysql rade ljudi
<Neuromanc> nekad neispavani
<Neuromanc> nekad gladni
<Neuromanc> cura ih izzivcira
<Neuromanc> shit happens
<Mmike> Neuromanc, i postgres rade ljudi pa nema takvih sranja
<Neuromanc> hoces da ti pricam o cisco poluproizvodima:)?
<Mmike> necu
<Mmike> ne koristim ih
<Neuromanc> ili checkpoint poluproizvodima:)?
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverS> poz
<josipsb> :)
<ivoks> imaju li josipsb i dinosb neke veze?
<josipsb> nemam pojma?
<josipsb> sb - Slav.brod
<josipsb> B*
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> nijemci pokazali amerima i rusima kako se radi podmornica
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_212_submarine
<ivoks> hydrogen-oxygen propulsion
<hbogner> njemci imaju najtisu podmornicu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to je najbitnija stvar pod morem
<ivoks> da te se ne cuje
<ivoks> kaze da tjednima mogu voziti na stroju
<ivoks> motor od 1100 konja, a ne cuje se
<jelly-home> Mmike: gle, ak oces bazu, uzmi postgres ili plati orakl, a ne od mysqla ocekivati ne znam sta, npr. da radi
<jelly-home> cudit se kak mysql ima bugova je ko cudit se da PHP u svakom patch level releaseu mijenja semantiku 
<jelly-home> to je tak i jebat ga sad
<Mmike> jelly-home, a znam
<Mmike> jelly-home, al' me i dalje frusrira
<Mmike> ovi koriste mysql, svi koriste mysql
<Mmike> defaltno debilceki koriste mysql
<ivoks> al cini se kako debilceki nemaju problema s mysqlom :)
<jelly-home> bilo bi interesantno kad bi web aplikacijice pocele trositi sqlite za promjenu
<jelly-home> s/nemaju/ne znaju da imaju/ 
<Mmike> ivoks, i ti ces plakati, prije ili kasnije :)
<Mmike> u 5 godina postgresiranja intenzivnog jedino sranje koje sam imao je ono kojje sam si sam napravio
<Neuromanc> boj ne bije svijetlo oružje:)
<Mmike> rm -rf cluster direktorija :)
<Neuromanc> već boj bije srce u junaka
<ivoks> pa ja mysql koristim dulje od 5 godina
<ivoks> ima musica, ali nisam imao probleme koje nisam mogao rijesiti
<jelly-home> jedino sto ima problema tamo di ih opce ne bi trebao ni blizu imati
<Mmike> ivoks, a, zash ne postres?
<Mmike> kuriozitet, ne kurim frku :)
<ivoks> navika
<SilverS> opet mysql na tapeti
<SilverS> _)
<SilverS> :)
<ivoks> ekipa hoce da im backupiram 140GB preko 2mbitne veze
<Mmike> moze, reci
<Mmike> posalji im i par golubova
<Mmike> i nesto usb stickova :)
<ivoks> brze je da disk posaljem u nizozemsku
<Neuromanc> ivoks hehe a koliko su im daleko lokacije?
<Neuromanc> lol
<ivoks> oni su u zagrebu
<ivoks> ali backup server nije na balkanu
<ivoks> kaj da ja sad njima velim
<Mmike> pa nist
<Mmike> reci koliko ce trajat/kostat/sve
<ivoks> pa trajat ce danima
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> ili napravi dump tu negdje
<Mmike> odnesi nekud di imas brz link
<Mmike> uploadaj gore
<Mmike> i onda valjda rsync samo, right?
<ivoks> ne rsync, bacula
<Mmike> ok, sto vec
<ivoks> al vidis, mogao bi odnijeti disk na drugu lokaciju
<ivoks> i onda incrementalno od njih
<ivoks> neki dan sam popizdio sa HP recoveryem
<ivoks> i vistom
<ivoks> Please wait...
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dada
<ivoks> Deploying...
<Mmike> :) oce to :)
<ivoks> Configuring...
<ivoks> Please wait...
<ivoks> Reset #1
<ivoks> Reset #2
<ivoks> Reset #3
<ivoks> Your desktop is ready...
<ivoks> Reset #4
<Mmike> ja imam thinkpad
<Mmike>  ikoristim ga s windowsima zaato kaj mi tvout ne radi s ubuntuom
<Mmike> tj, fglrx nezna upaliti tvout
<Mmike> tj, nije znao pred 2 godine kad sam to slagao
<jelly-home> sad bi morti i znal
<Mmike> fglrx nebi, ne podrzava moju karcitu
<Mmike> X300
<Mmike> al' mozda onaj openradeon ili nesto
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> imao sam linux gore jer sam radio s toga
<Mmike> kad sam odlucio to pretvoriti u HTPC reko idem ja windowse gore
<Mmike> i dobio od Megatrenda recovery CDje
<Mmike> njih 6 ili 8 komada
<Mmike> reko, super
<Mmike> oridjidji, k'o iz tvornice
<Mmike> 5 i pol sati!
<Mmike> 5 i pol fakin sati se to instaliravalo!!!
<Mmike> i onda naravno updateovi i tako to :)
<Mmike> eto sto ja radim - micem gaypervs.com s jednog hostinga na drugi ;(
<ivoks> :)
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | < Mmike> eto sto ja radim - micem gaypervs.com s jednog hostinga na drugi
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | <Mmike> eto sto ja radim - micem gaypervs.com s jednog hostinga na drugi
<ivoks> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Mmike> u toliko godina ircanja
<Mmike> ja jos nisam naucio
<Mmike> pravo mi budi
<ivoks> :)
 * Mmike slaps himself with a bit of a large trout
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com
<Neuromanc> looooooooooooool
<Neuromanc> mmike gaypervs velis:)
<Neuromanc> vecer susjed
<Mmike> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/usr/local/lib/php/HTTP/Client.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home/web1/gaypervs.com/htdocs/extremelinks/config.inc.php on line 8
<ivoks> pa tak ti i treba kad kompajliras php :)
<Mmike> a ne kompajliram nego lik tamo sajt ima slozen k'o da ga je mecava nanjela
<Neuromanc> a ti ocekujes uredjene perverzije:)
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> vidi ovo:
<Mmike> user@remote:/usr/local/lib/php/HTTP$ dpkg -l | grep php
<Mmike> ii  cwphp                      4.4.6-26                        CWlinux PHP module (standard)
<ivoks> djubre ovaj ouellette
<ivoks> zabio nam empty net
<ivoks> nas pokvarenjak
<rsedak> o vecer susjed :-)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: vecer :-) susjed
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> rsedak net trazi webmastera...
<rsedak> koliko ja plata?
<Neuromanc> nisu bas neki poslodavac, no probaj se javiti
<Neuromanc> mozda ponude nesto pristojno
<Neuromanc> a ne pise nikad u oglasima kolika je placa:)
<rsedak> "Idealni kandidati su mlade, odgovorne osobe željne učenja i timskog rada." znac niska plata :-)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: mogu se kladiti da nije veca od 3KKn
<hbogner> e nesto sam procitao u novinama na papiru, rijeka trazi nekog za odrzavanje servera i portala
<hbogner> pa ako nekog interesira nek potrazi vise detalja
<hbogner> nekekav natjecaj
<rsedak> hbogner: imas link?
<hbogner> rsedak, novine u papirnatom obliku
<hbogner> nije bilo linka
<rsedak> rijeka kao grad ili?
<hbogner> http://www.javnanadmetanja.hr/tender/odrzavanje-web-servera-i-sustava-na-portalima-grada-rijeke-www-rijeka-hr-i-www-mojarijeka-hr/70087/
<ivoks> koji losi filmovi
<rsedak> hbogner: tnx
<hbogner> ima ih jos tamo pa pronjuskaj
<hbogner> http://www.javnanadmetanja.hr/tender/nabava-usluga-koristenja-sustava-za-masovno-slanje-poruka/70835/ 
<hbogner> ako se nekom da zezati :D
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> moje iskustvo s javnim nabavama je podjeljenih osjecaja -)
<rsedak> koji put pobjes
<rsedak> koji put pobjedis a koji put izgubis :-)
<jelly-home> spam!
<hbogner> evo vam jos jedan :D
<hbogner> http://www.javnanadmetanja.hr/tender/sustav-za-izradu-sigurnosne-kopije/68360/
<hbogner> lol
<SilverS> :)
<DominiCanes> kaj se ras
<DominiCanes> radi
<DominiCanes> ima koji dobar film danas
<karlo94> DominiCanes, bio je tomb raider :D
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-05
<DominiCanes> karlo94: tomb rider nije film
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
 * MmikeMRMA si je potrgao gnomu
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: hehe, procitao sam i skuzio 'nogu' 
<dodobas> a kako si je potrgao?
<MmikeMRMA> nemam pojma, nisam uspio reproducirati
<Mmike> right click na otvoreni meni
<Mmike> jer sam ga htio editirati
<Mmike> pa nije radilo pa sam napamet right-kliketao
<Mmike> i onda vise nista nije radilo
<Mmike> nit paneli nit meniji nit nista
<Mmike> samo aplikacije
<Mmike> i jedan killall gnome-panel rijesi stvar :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<dodobas> ma mani se gnometa mmike
<dodobas> jedino sto mi je bilo dobro je onaj gnove-vfs ili kako vec
<dodobas> ali moze se i bez toga
<dodobas> pravi decki mountaju rucicom :D
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> to i radim
<Mmike> sshfs
<Mmike> gnomevfs je tak
<Mmike> nekak
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> iako radi ok :)
<Mmike> al' nekak mi je creepy :)
<dodobas> pa cemu onda gnometalo ?
<Mmike> dodje s turuntuom
<Mmike> pa mi zgodno
<Mmike> a i imam par ljudi kojima odrzavam ubuntu, pa da znam gdje je sto
<Mmike> a i nije TAKO lose
<dodobas> pa ok...
<Mmike> dodobas, si probao postgres9?
<dodobas> Mmike: imam ga vec... pa 3mjeseca
<dodobas> ali nisam nista 'zavrtio' 
<dodobas> imam neku bazu 1.8Gb za django aplikaciju, ali...
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi znao za 'OVERLAPS' operator, u konteksu datuma
<Mmike> Yeps
<Mmike> Kako ne :)
<Mmike> ife saver :)
<Mmike> i koristim infinity::timestamp
<Mmike> doduse, castam to u NULLove jer 'upper-layer' programeri imaju svoje 'vizije'
<Mmike> al' presuper, da
<DominiCanes> prodajem laptop toshiba a200-1m4
<DominiCanes> ako je tko zaimteresiran nek se javi
<Mmike> DominiCanes, cijena/specke?
<DominiCanes> Mmike: cek da pogledam
<DominiCanes> http://gulf.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/jsp/SUPPORTSECTION/discontinuedProductPage.do?LNG=13&service=AE&com.broadvision.session.new=Yes&PRODUCT_ID=132035
<DominiCanes> to ti je masina
<DominiCanes> i wifi ti radi na capture
<DominiCanes> cek bas da ga upalim
<Mmike> kol'ko rama ima?
<Mmike> i kolika cijena?
<DominiCanes> sam da vidim kolk ma rama
<DominiCanes> a za cijenu kaj ja znam okk 2200kn
<Mmike> pa neznam :)
<Mmike> eto, imam na umu pa ti javim :)
<DominiCanes> a kolko das
<DominiCanes> pa da vidim
<DominiCanes> kaj se moze mo dogovorit
<hbogner> pozdrav
<DominiCanes> Mmike: ja mislim da ima samo 1g memorije
<DominiCanes> Mmike:cjena onda sigurno nije 2200kn
<dodobas> DominiCanes: evo ja ti dam 200kn
<Mmike> odo, ljudi
<Mmike> veliko spremanje je u tijekiu
<SilverS> dan
<flauta> pozdrav svima
<flauta> imam jedno pitanje...kad otvorim google chrome..i kad ga spustim nema mi dolje pokazviača
<flauta> da ga mogu opet podignut gore..jer sam slučajno obrisala 
<flauta> ovaj dolje task bar
<flauta> kak sad to vratit?
<flauta> Itko?
<flauta> :/
<Neuromanc> nemam pojma
<Neuromanc> ali bi ti google upit lost taskbar ubuntu vjerojatno dao odgovor odmah...
<flauta> hvala
<flauta> :D
<sale> flauta: nedostaje ti samo popis otvorenih prozora na donjem panelu ili nemas uopce donji panel (traku)?
<flauta> a gle
<flauta> imala sam 2 panela
<flauta> i jedan sam obrisala
<flauta> tamo di sam mogo stisnut da mi se opet to otvori
<flauta> mogal*
<sale> desni klik na onaj koji ti je ostao > Nova ploca ;-)
<flauta> tršš
<flauta> ma stavila sam sve na jednu alatnu traku
<flauta> i recimo sad kad bih spustila google chrome
<flauta> nema onoga da opet otvorim ko u windowsima
<sale> onda desni klik na traku > Dodaj na plocu > Popis prozora
<flauta> a tamo sam tražila
<flauta> al nema toga Å¡ta meni treba
<sale> ima, zove se Popis prozora
<flauta> kak se zove to na eng?
<sale> window list :-)
<flauta> da al nema toga 
<flauta> u window listu
<sale> nema cega u window listu?
<sale> zar nisi rekla da nemas popis otvorenih prozora na traci?
<sale> ako to zelis vratiti, dodas window list
<flauta> pa toga da mi pokaže ko u windowsima šta mi je otvoreno
<sale> aha, ti zelis popis tray ikona?
<flauta> želim kad spustim prozor..da ga vidim u dolje task baru
<sale> taskbar je jedna stvar, tray je druga stvar
<flauta> taskbar me zanima
<flauta> ko u windowsima ono kad spustiš pa vidiš prozor
<sale> taskbar = window list
<flauta> kužiš kaj želim reć?
<sale> tray = indicator session
<sale> ovisno o tome sto ti treba, dodas
<sale> ili jedno ili drugo
<flauta> a nekužim ovo taskbar = window list
<sale> ako ti nedostaje taskbar > desni klik na panel > Add to panel > window list
<sale> ako ti nedostaje tray > desni klik na panel > Add to panel > indicator applet
<flauta> idem probat
<flauta> al kak se zove to Å¡ta moram dodat?
<sale> sad sam ti napisao :-)
<sale> ako ti nedostaje tray > desni klik na panel > Add to panel > indicator applet
<sale> ako ti nedostaje taskbar > desni klik na panel > Add to panel > window list
<flauta> al toga nema
<flauta> window list
<sale> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/350/screenshot001e.png
<flauta> da
<flauta> ja toga nemam
<flauta> :S
<sale> posalji screenshot
<sale> da vidim sto nedostaje
<flauta> ček
<flauta> a ugl nema toga
<flauta> idem rest komp
<sale> naravno, to ce sigurno rijesiti problem
<sale> sigh
<rob||> http://sistemac.srce.hr/index.php?id=35&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=616&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=1635c271f7
<xD> dečki
<xD> poz
<pek0> POZZ
<Guest8758> eh
<Guest8758> ovako
<Guest8758> nešto sam uključio u opcijama
<Guest8758> i sad kad god na šta stavim pokazivač miša
<Guest8758> on mi nakon 2 sec ili zatvori nešto
<Guest8758> ili otvori
<Guest8758> kužite me?
<Guest8758> a ja sad neznam to vratit
<Guest8758> hhh
<sale> Guest8758: sustav > postavke > Mis > kartica Pristupacnost > iskljuci Dwell clisk
<sale> click*
<Guest8758> :*
<Guest8758> :D
<Guest8758> eto ga
<Guest8758> i još jedno pitanje
<Guest8758> pola stvari mi je na eng a pola na hrv
<Guest8758> kak da stavim da mi je sve na eng?
<Guest8758> :(
<Guest8758> :)*
<sale> sustav > administracija > podrska za jezike
<Guest8758> da bio sam tu
<Guest8758> i kak sad postavit na eng?
<sale> pa odaberes engleski > primijeni na cijeli sustav > logout/restart
<chaky> kod logiranja u sustav, dolje na dnu imas jezike
<sale> Guest8758: nije bas neka znanost ;-)
<Guest8758> hehe
<Guest8758> ali
<Guest8758> jel se mora vidit kad je označeno?
<Guest8758> jel ja kliknem na eng
<Guest8758> i ništa mi neoznači
<Guest8758> :/
<Guest8758> Å¡ta napravit?
<DominiCanes3> ima netko express gate cloud na asusu ...ker mi nije jasno zakaj moram stavit to prek wine-aplikacije
<Guest8758> di trebam povuč jezik?
<sale> Guest8758: ne povlacis ga nigdje. Kliknes na njega i onda na primijeni i odjavi se iz sustava
<sale> inace, kao sto chaky kaze, jezik mozes mijenjati kod prijave, imas opciju na dnu ekrana
<Guest8758> pa ja kliknem
<Guest8758> i ništa i odem apply
<Guest8758> i ništa se nedogađa
<Guest8758> -.-
<sale> trebas se odjaviti da bi promjene bile primijenjene
<Guest8758> evo idem se odjavit pa dođem
<DominiCanes3> express gate cloud 
<DominiCanes3> ima netko 
<opet> evo mene Å¡ta sam kao jezik instalirao
<opet> ali neradi
<opet> :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<opet> ja kliknem na eng i ništa mi niti neoznači ni niki k****
<opet> uff evo ga napravio sam napokon
<opet> :D
<opet> i da vas pitam..koji je najbolji klijent za skidanje torrenta?
<chaky> deluge, transmission
<opet> hvala
<opet> i još nešt
<opet> hehe
<opet> kad otvorim bilo koji hard disk na destkopu mi se pojavi Å¡orkat
<opet> kak isključit to?
<DominiCanes1> jebo ga ja ak kuzim ovaj express gate cloud
<pek0> ti ga ne kuzis
<pek0> a ja uopste ne znam sta je to :D
<DominiCanes1> lol
<DominiCanes1> ma ona fora kad mozes bootat cloud sa tipkom
<DominiCanes1> kak so glupi ovi iz asusa....imajo filmcice o svemo, osim o kak se radi sa express  gate cloudom
<pek0> ma neam ja pojma o cemu ti pricas care
<pek0> bootat cloud sa tipkom ?
<pek0> bootat u biosu il ?
<DominiCanes1> tako je
<CrazyLemon> da..pritisneš na tipku i onaj cloud koji je nad tvojom kučom se boota
<DominiCanes1> jebat ga sam u stanu
<DominiCanes1> tak da me bas briga
<DominiCanes1> al gledam da si stavim froyo u cloud
<Neuromanc> #"%$&#$&#$"%!#" cloudovi
<DominiCanes> irc na htc radi
 * MmikeDOMA ima nofu konfiguraciju sobe
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-06
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<SilverS> sale: kaj je ovo Renault F1 driver Robert Kubica has suffered ’several fractures’ after crashing during a rally race in Italy, according to reports.
<SilverS> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/motorsport/formula_one/9388940.stm
<sale> SilverS: oy! Bas vidio maloprije
<SilverS> steta
<SilverS> žizgleda da ima prelome 
<sale> frakture navodno
<sale> jos se ne zna pravo stanje
<igustin> Skupstina HULK-a 24.02.2011. u 19:00 -> http://is.gd/9lQo3D
<jelly-hme> di se prijavi spam na linux.hr? http://www.linux.hr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2965
<DominiCanes> kako uninstalirati wine
<DominiCanes> sve sam pokusal i jos uvijek je tam
<SilverS> DominiCanes: kak to mislis jos uvjek je tamo
<ivoks> jao, HRTu
<ivoks> prenos utakmice i onda stave Rajka Dujmica da nesto kaze o hokeju
<ivoks> ma daj, stavite kamere i eventualno komentatora i bok
<ivoks> ne liku, Rendulic igra u Finskoj
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> ajmo kinasewich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> olimpija vodi 1:0
<ivoks> dovraga
<ivoks> bijeli dresovi
<ivoks> moraju dobit linz; nema isprika za poraz
<ivoks> konacno svi na broju
<SilverSpace> lokva na ledu :)
<ivoks> ma to ti se cini
<SilverSpace> da znam
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dovoljno je hladno
<ivoks> idem gledat
<ivoks> nelose
<ivoks> cak su i prvu trecinu zavrsili u plusu
<ivoks> oh... kubica je jako lose
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> opet pjevaci
<MmikeDOMA> S kojim programom da snimam video?
<MmikeDOMA> Imam neki pinneacle nesto koji kad ustekam u USB pojavi mi se /dev/video
<MmikeDOMA> I sad bih neki capture software koji ce od toga napraviti bilosto
<ivoks> 'Skoro je jedna mlada dama dobila pak u glavu.'
<ivoks> kino
<ivoks> ah, prek usb-a
<ivoks> to ne znam... probaj kino
<MmikeDOMA> kino nezna za /dev/video
<ivoks> da, ja sam ga koristio samo sa firewireom
<ivoks> kubici su spasili ruku
<SilverSpace> uh to je dobra vijest
<SilverSpace> al mislim da mu je to kraj karijere
<ivoks> vjerojatno
<ivoks> operacija je trebala zavrsiti prije 40ak minuta
<ivoks> josko lokas
<ivoks> ma nemoj me je...
<sale> a rupa u autu? 20. sekunda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78smQo6ZRk8
<sale> strasno
<ivoks> da, i ja sam vidio tu rupu
<sale> sat vremena je bio u autu dok ga nisu vatrogasci raspilili i izvukli van
<ivoks> ne znam sto mu je tu moglo proci
<sale> pokupio je ogradu koja je uz rub ceste
<sale> onu celicnu
<ivoks> al nije to moglo probiti u auto
<ivoks> mozda balvan
<sale> ne, ogradu je pokupio
<ivoks> pogledaj 45. sekundu
<ivoks> kraj ograde dole lezi i neki balvan
<ivoks> a mozda je ipak to ograda
<sale> ograda je u pitanju, na svim portalima je ta informacija
<ivoks> kud je isao vozit reli za opustanje
<ivoks> to da je reli vozac isao vozit f1 za opustanje, ok
<MmikeDOMA> linux + video = katastrofa
<ivoks> danas sam naletio na kosta :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxJX3KZDvdU&NR=1
<SilverSpace> zid je pogodio
<sale> SilverSpace: yup. I odbio se u ogradu koja je skoro probila cijeli auto
<ivoks> ste vidli kranjcarev gol?
<ivoks> i 'jebo ti pas mater' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobro mu je reko
<ivoks> bas je bijes iskako iz njega
<ivoks> i iz bijesa je opalio po golu
<SilverSpace> i to ljevicom
<SilverSpace> da je desnom zazvalio bi mrezu :)
<MmikeDOMA> URL?
<ivoks> http://videa.hu/videok/sport/to2-1bomatchhighlight.com-http-www.matchhighlight.com-b8pWi2WJgb6T27dD
<MmikeDOMA> bomba :)
<ivoks> joj, koji k ja slazem VM-ove u virtual boxu
<MmikeDOMA> ae?
<ivoks> kvm i nis vise
<MmikeDOMA> kaj fali vboxu?
<ivoks> nije u kernelu
<ivoks> sto znaci da ako promijenis kernel, ovaj se moze (vrlo vjerojatno) nece kompajlirati
<ivoks> i onda moras cekati novi virtualbox koji zna API od novog kernela
<MmikeDOMA> a
<MmikeDOMA> jest
<MmikeDOMA> al' ja i tako trosim onaj koji uz ubuntu dodje
<MmikeDOMA> plus, naeznam kol'ko je vbox dobar/brz, za windowse povremeno upaliti je skroz ok
<ivoks> meni treba onaj ne-free, zbog USB-a
<MmikeDOMA> e, da
<MmikeDOMA> fakat
<MmikeDOMA> taj trosim
<MmikeDOMA> al' kad promjenim kernel automacki se prekompajliraju moduli 
<ivoks> da, al nekad nece
<ivoks> kada promijenis major verziju kernela
<MmikeDOMA> jel? nije mi se to jos do sad desilo, moram priznat
<MmikeDOMA> vlc radi!
<MmikeDOMA> kazem mu da mu je input /dev/video0
<MmikeDOMA> i radi :)
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> prelazim na KVM
<ivoks> cak i za desktop
<MmikeDOMA> nah
<MmikeDOMA> neznam,
<MmikeDOMA> meni ovo skroz ok
<MmikeDOMA> iako vbox4 je spor za poludit
<MmikeDOMA> UI je spor
<jelly-hme> u odnosu na 3.x ili?
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> ne vjerujem/kuzim da su same virtualne masine usporenije
<MmikeDOMA> al' u UIju dodati jos rama, ili promjeniti mrezu ili nesto takvo, ajaoj
<ivoks> eto, oporbu u Egiptu predvode ekstremisti
<ivoks> sranje
<MmikeDOMA> bas mislio malo do piramida? :)
<MmikeDOMA> to upgrade to 10.10 or not to upgrade...
<ivoks> ja sam na 11.04 :)
<rsedak> ivoks: u borbama uvijek predvode ekstremnisti
<rsedak> bez n
<ivoks> da
<rsedak> ivoks: volis beta stvari? :-)
<ivoks> pa sudjelujem u razvoju ubuntua, pa moram testirati :)
<rsedak> ivoks:  da, zaboravi osam
<rsedak> kad smo kod razvoja, muci me jedno pitanje: da li da kompiliram hrvatsku verziju OOo ili ne, s obzirom da ru u OOo "zaboravili" ubaciti prijevode
<rsedak> hrvatsku verziju LibreOffice su iskompilirli developheri
<rsedak> ja sma samo sinuo prijevode u repo
<rsedak> molim misljenje
<ivoks> u ubuntuu je prijevod dio hr jezicnog paketa
<ivoks> tako da kompajliranje ubuntu verzije bas i nema smisla
<rsedak> ivoks: samo taj prijevod u repo je star tri godine, tako da GUI nije 100% preceden
<rsedak> ivoks: zato sam i kompilirao za Ubuntu, Fedoru i windoze
<ivoks> koliko ja vidim, sve je prevedno
<rsedak> uvijek je bio problem d vremenom kada su "odobrili ubecivanje prijevodea u repo"
<rsedak> ivoks nije, valjda znam kada je zadnji commit bio
<rsedak> grozno poceo sam koristiti englesku gramatiku za hrvatski jezik
<jelly-home> gdje? gdje?
<rsedak> jelly-home: ????
<jelly-home> gdje je engleska gramatika?
<ivoks> rsedak: ja sam uvijek koristio pakete iz distribucije, tak da ne znam...
<rsedak> ivoks: sve je ok. nisi ti kriv :-)
<rsedak> jos uvijek nemam potencijalni odgovor
<ivoks> pa jesi poslao prijevod libreofficeu ili openofficeu?
<rsedak> prijevod sma poslau uu oba, OOo nije ukljucio a LO je ukljucio
<rsedak> pa ako koristis LO u 11.04 onda je sve prevedeno
<ivoks> da, ubuntu ce prijeci na libreoffice
<ivoks> u 11.04 ce biti libreoffice
<ivoks> a sad... ako zelis radit openoffice pakete, tvoj odabir
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da ga oo nije ukljucio, a lo je
 * jelly-home instalirao libreoffice 3.3 i jedina razlika koju vidi je splash screen
<rsedak> jelly-home: nije bas tako, imas i dodatke
<jelly-home> dzaba dodaci koje ne koristim
<ivoks> meni office alati sluze kao vieweri
<ivoks> jako rijetko nesto napisem tamo
<rsedak> jelly-home: onda koristi OOo :-)
<jelly-home> rsedak: zato, kad je isti kua
<ivoks> openoffice ce postati ono sto je bio staroffice
<jelly-home> zasto*
<ivoks> ili sto staroffice jos uvijek je
<jelly-home> bitno da otvara i snima excelice i wordove
<ivoks> mislim da oo nema podrsku za office open
<ivoks> al opet... nitko nema podrsku za office open :)
<jelly-home> cega?
<rsedak> OOOXML
<rsedak> minus jedan O
<jelly-home> kaj nisu to .docx i .xlsx i to
<ivoks> tu pocinje zavrzlama
<jelly-home> to mi je radilo i na OO.o 
<ivoks> i office 2007 i office open xml su .docx i xlsx
<jelly-home> ah.
<ivoks> ms je prijavio format za 2007 kao office open
<ivoks> ali je onda prilicno izmijenjen, pa to sad vise nije isti format
<jelly-home> ali?
<ivoks> trenutno samo libre office zna citati/pisati office open :)
<ivoks> i vjerojatno open office
<ivoks> jer microsoft jos nije implementirao svoj format u office
<ivoks> a pitanje je hoce li ikada, s obzirom da je izrazito kompliciran
<jelly-home> ☠
<ivoks> ovo sto je implementirano u libre/open vjerojatno nije kompletno i ispravno
<ivoks> ali im je dobro posluzio
<ivoks> prijavili su ga kao open standard
<ivoks> a nece promijeniti format iz 2007
<ivoks> nitko nece skuziti jer je .docx :)
<ivoks> jednog dana cemo o Horatiu pricati kao sto danas pricamo o Chucku Norisu
<MmikeDOMA> O pobogu.
<MmikeDOMA> video i linux = not working
<ivoks> 'he's like realy old, 35 or something'
<SilverSpace> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/ Laku noc svima koliko vas ima :) 
<DominiCanes> vecer
<obruT> jutro valjda :)
<ravilov> noc
<DominiCanes> jutro
<DominiCanes> damn 
<DominiCanes> idem se ja bacit u krpe
<ravilov> pazi da ne promasis
<obruT> trebao bih i ja bome...
<obruT> ravilov: djes ba, sta se radi u zadnje vrijeme ?
<DominiCanes> pa ak i promasim nece bit neke katastrofe
<ravilov> obruT: upravo na putu za Bec
<ravilov> pa onda za Amsterdam
<ravilov> pa onda za USA
<DominiCanes> tko to putuje tolko
<obruT> ravilov: stas tamo sunce ti ?
<DominiCanes> prodaje hasis
<ravilov> obruT: pa eto malo, sto da ne :)
<ravilov> DominiCanes: sta nisi ti u krpama? :P
<obruT> ravilov: turizam, sluzbeno, konferencije ?
<rsedak> o ravilov 
<ravilov> o rsedak
<DominiCanes> prostitutke, droge i oruzje
<ravilov> obruT: ovo prvo
<rsedak> pa tebe ne sretoh ima vremena :-)
<rsedak> dodjes na skupstinu?
<ravilov> istina :)
<ravilov> rsedak: trebao bi, da
<rsedak> i ja mozda, samo zbog skupstine bih isao u zg
<obruT> ravilov: zakon, iso bi i ja :P
<rsedak> jesma postao ljen za putiovanje :-)
<obruT> za to nikad lijen :P
<DominiCanes> ubuntu skupstina? kolko dobijes ako si u skuštini
<rsedak> DominiCanes: 24 sata dnevno?
<obruT> DominiCanes: dodji na skupstinu pa se kandidiraj za precjednika
<DominiCanes> ma da
<DominiCanes> a kad je 
 * obruT ce doci po obicaju... zajebavat i tako to...
<DominiCanes> ja dodjem ako ima klope
<obruT> pa ak si kupis bice je :)
<DominiCanes> damn kaj nema ni bobi stapica
<obruT> inace 24-tog je
<DominiCanes> gdje
<obruT> opa, na savici negdje
<obruT> tam jos nisam bijo
<obruT> nije na feru
<DominiCanes> kaj inace je na feru
<obruT> bila je zadnjih godina
 * rsedak bi se trebao pojaviti ipak je on u nadzornom odboruu :-)
<rsedak> kost: ping!!!!!
<rsedak> milslim cojvke tweeta a nema ga na ircu
<rsedak> ravilov:  je li ovo bi odobar poptis? :-)
<DominiCanes> i kaj dobijemo kakvu knjizicu da smo clanovi Ubunta 
<DominiCanes> lol
<obruT> ravilov: bome i aktivan si na skupstinama :) http://free-ka.t-com.hr/ib/pics/linux/2010-01-19_HULK-skupstina/16.html
<obruT> pardon
<obruT> rsedak: bome i aktivan si na skupstinama :) http://free-ka.t-com.hr/ib/pics/linux/2010-01-19_HULK-skupstina/16.html
<rsedak> a pogledi ostalih tuipa: "A o cemu ovaj prica?" :-)
<obruT> DominiCanes: kakvog ubuntua :) linux!=ubuntu
<rsedak> obruT: ono ipak ne pojavim se dvije godine pa da nadokandim :-)
<rsedak> DominiCanes: ubuntu skupstina je vec bila
<ravilov> DominiCanes: informiraj se prvo malo... :P
<DominiCanes> ma mogli ste stavit koju reklamu  po gradu
<ravilov> obruT: da, to je vjerojatno ona prostor sto smo dobii na povremeno koristenje :)
<obruT> ove godine cu donijeti full sirokokutni objektiv pa cemo stat svi na fotku :)
<ravilov> DominiCanes: zasto? pa da ljudi dodju...
<rsedak> obruT: e jos da sam ribic mozda bi mi i povjerovali :-)
<ravilov> obruT: to u slucaju da se nismo jos dodatno prosirii :P
<DominiCanes> pa jesam ja bio...nisam...znaci nitko nije dosel
<rsedak> rav a da ja dofuram helikopter? :-)
<ravilov> rsedak: sobodno! :)
<ravilov> slobodno*
<rsedak> gledam slike i valjam se zbog komentarqa :_)
<rsedak> gdje smo ono stali? a Joomla! :-)
<DominiCanes> idem ja 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-30
<Mmike> flj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tko mint ?? :D pa kak kopija moze biti bolja od orginala? :D
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> ne mogu na net, pa pale gase server na tipku
<ivoks> i onda zbog nekog minornog problema naprave jos veci
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> 'on je slagao sebi wireless, pa si je za ruter odabrao <random brojevi> ip adresu'
<ivoks> i nije mu radio net, pa je palio gasio server
<SilverSpace> jucer mi kaze jedan frend da vec mjesec dana ima problem sa paljenjem laptopa podigne se sistem nakon treceg paljenja i sad kaze da vise nis ne radi 
<SilverSpace> isto palio gasio na tipku i vadio bateriju kad drugacio nije mogao
<SilverSpace> i sad bi da mu netko spasi slike 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim te ljude
<SilverSpace> valjda tako i auto voze dok im ne otpadnu kotaci
<ivoks> koliko ja vidim, promet umire u NSK-u
<SilverSpace> Medvjedi slavili kod Albe
<SilverSpace> dobra igra bila
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si i ti na mint preso
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> neda mi se to :)
<Mmike> al' tko god je presao svi su odusevljeni
<Mmike> kao 'sve radi, odmah i iz prve' i 'dosadan je, sve radi' :)
<Mmike> ja skupljam hrabrost za 11.04
<SilverSpace> 12
<SilverSpace> valda
<SilverSpace> mint je jos uvijek na gnome2?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ja sam na 10.10 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> A to je supported jos 2 mjeseca
<Mmike> tj 3 :)
<Mmike> pa eto :)
<SilverSpace> u debelom si zaostatku :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nije na gnome2 ...
<dodobas> nego gnome3 ali imaju svoj 'mintmenu'
<ivoks> mint je na gnome3 + njihovi dodaci
<SilverSpace> aha 
<ivoks> al imaju i MATE
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi ga skinuti nism probao gnome3 ni jednom do sada
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ali to nije gnome-shell
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> sad je dolar 5.6
<dodobas> koji je kao 'default' tako da neces imati gnome3 iskustvo
<Mmike> a bio je 5.8
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8086&sid=2df548d5e78ac39bc516bbb69857e268
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel' ovo moguce, ili ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: aha
<SilverSpace> onda necu
<SilverSpace> ma meni unity zakon
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ako hoces gnome-shell.... archlinux :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ima to live cd
<dodobas> ima ali nije ono sto ocekujes ... :)
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> uljenio me utuntu 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa /sr/hr... moguce je da se desio typo negdje
<SilverSpace> neda mi se vise nista isprobavati
<ivoks> nemam 10.10 nigdje da pogledam
<Mmike> nit ja, a neda mi se sad skidati to
<Mmike> tj, ima
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> to bih trebao i na liveCDu vidjeti, right, ne moram instalirati?
<ivoks> pa lik kaze da je na live cdu ok
<ivoks> to su racuni objave
<ivoks> il tak nes
<ivoks> osobitosti objave
<ivoks> tak bar pise u 12.04
<Mmike> mecem 10.10 u vbox
<Mmike> 'kabelom dobija struju'
<dodobas> ili to ili... kabel dostavlja struju :)
<Mmike> ubit onog tko je na stroj stavio SVE lokale
<Mmike> dodobas, koristis ti gdje postgres replikaciju?
<dodobas> nope
<dodobas> prostorni podaci su toliko invarijabilni da nema potrebe...
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> a i set podataka je oko 100mb max...
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> 'dobar dan g. anto'
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> ne mozes ga krstit
<ivoks> das mu i vizitku i sve
<ivoks> ne, anto
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> mtr 193.198.165.193
<ivoks> e moj carnete
<SilverSpace> joj jesu ovi srbi rukometasi seljaci
<SilverSpace> nemres vjerovati
<SilverSpace> tko nas dobije u polulinalu
<ivoks> tim veca nasa sramota
<SilverSpace> jos da deset puta igramo sa njima mozda bi nas jednom jos dobili
<ivoks> onako lose odigrati
<ivoks> dobili bi nas svaki put
<dodobas> mislite valjda od igraca... kakve veze imate VI s tim ? :)
<dodobas> jeste VI mozda igrali ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: joj 
<ivoks> dodobas: kaj se ti pjenis?
<dodobas> ja nista..
<dodobas> jucer sam gledao film bez titlova i to mi je dovoljno :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj se ti penis
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jucer sam gledao medvjede
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i vi bi ovakvi nacionalistički u jevropu
<Mmike> e, dodobas , srijeda hrana?
<Mmike> curu furnem na operaciju i taman sam slobodan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji nacionalisti
<dodobas> when/where ?
<SilverSpace> kaj ti penis
 * Mmike penis bonus
<Mmike> dodobas, pa ono tamo di smo bili onaj put kod posla ti blizo?
<dodobas> ok
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prava-zima-tek-stize--spremite-se-na-duboki-snijeg-i-minus--krajem-tjedna-i-do--23-stupnja-/1003260/
<ivoks> Mmike: nacionalist?
<ivoks> srbi ce nas dobiti, koliko god losiji bili od nas, u skoro svakom momcadskom sportu
<Mmike> brijes?
<ivoks> bas zato kaj smo iskompleksirani
<ivoks> jer ekipa misli kako je to nesto vise od utakmice
<dodobas> Mmike: when ?
<SilverSpace> bas zato kaj nas vise mrze nego mi njih
<SilverSpace> :P
<ivoks> nije li sramotno da nas izbornik kaze kako bi radje dobio protiv srba nego dobio finale?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa je, totalno!
<ivoks> u tome je cijela tajna neuspjeha
<Mmike> pa, vjerojatno
<Mmike> nisam isao toliko daleko
<Mmike> samo me smeta, malcice, kako sad svi dancima hvalospjeve, jer, kao, eto, oni su ih dobili
<Mmike> i kao, namjerno su ispraznili dvoranu da nas sjebu
<Mmike> reko, kaj?
<Mmike> super mi je bio rudic
<Mmike> kad smo zadnji put postali svjecki prvaci u vaterpolu
<Mmike> pa su pricali ovi poslje
<Mmike> 'cijelo vrijeme nam je gurano u glavu - to je utakmica, kao svaka druga! Nije finale, zaboravi da je finale, utakmica je, za bodove, odigrajmo da dobijemo, kao i svaku utakmicu'
<Mmike> i dobili su
<ivoks> umjesto da igraju kak znaju, oni se useru jer zabriju da ce, ne znam, porazom osramotiti vukovar ili neke slicne budalastine
<Mmike> jeps, jeps
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/m7Yyf.jpg
<ivoks> objektivno, srpska rukometna repka je za klasu ispod nase
<ivoks> nasa je bila najbolja na ovom prvenstvu
<ivoks> al sta kad ne ovisi sve o vjestini
<ivoks> nesto ovisi i o glavi :)
<SilverSpace> pa to je tak uvijek
<SilverSpace> sve je u glavi
<SilverSpace> narucio sam si ovo sranje https://sugru.com/buy
<SilverSpace> hm hm http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/globalfoundries-prema-14-nm/113743.aspx
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj jebu sa tim glupim rezama http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-ideapad-y470p/113744.aspx
<SilverSpace> bunar bez dna http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/dramaticno-upozorenje-grckog-premijera-na-rubu-smo-bankrota/596416.aspx
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sto ne valja s tom rezolucijuom ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: glupa je za kujac 
<dodobas> pa ne razumijem, uniti ne radi dobro ili sto ?
<SilverSpace>  ma ne mala 
<SilverSpace> je
<ivoks> kako sto
<ivoks> 768
<ivoks> to je 32 piksela manje nego sto sad imam po visini
<ivoks> to je 4% manje
<ivoks> a zasto... zato sto je 16:9 super za gledanje filmova
<ivoks> mozda i je, ali nije na 12" ili 13" ekranu
<dodobas> ma e... 2000te 1024x768 bilo puno, a ako je netko imao 17" monitor...
<ivoks> nemoj brkati nepostojanje tehologije i namjerno smanjivanje vertikalne rezolucije
<dodobas> 1280x1024 cvjece kad sam to vidio....
<dodobas> 16/9 ili 16/10... tako svejedno
<ivoks> nije bas
<ivoks> 1280x800
<ivoks> 13??x768
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto je 16:9 super za gledanje filmova
<ivoks> jer za gledanje filmova ne trebas fokus
<ivoks> pa ti sirina moze biti veca od visine
<ivoks> za citanje dokumenata je bolje da je veca visina nego sirina
<ivoks> jer se ljudsko oko bolje fokusira na takav format
<dodobas> e pa zato koristis tiling window manager koji ti ljepo 1366 podjeli po pola...
<ivoks> cuj ti njega
<ivoks> dijeljenje povrsine ne cini povrsinu vecom
<dodobas> ali rjesava problem fokusa
<ivoks> ne rijesava
<ivoks> kad podijelis 1366 na 2, dobijes 683
<ivoks> onda moras smanjivati font u terminalu, da bi u to ugura 80x25
<ivoks> ili 24
<ivoks> onda trebas naocale da vidis taj font
<ivoks> i, na kraju, 12" monitori nemaju smisla
<ivoks> pa ih zato vise i ne proizvode
<ivoks> a meni su bili idealan format
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> cirilica :)
<Mmike> fakat :)
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> Mmike: ajde otvori /usr/share/aplications/gwibber-preferences.desktop
<ivoks> jel ima:
<ivoks> X-GNOME-FullName[hr]
<Mmike> ivoks, to je 10.10
<Mmike> sam sec
<ivoks> pa trebalo bi se isto zvati
<ivoks> X-GNOME-FullName[bn]=সম্প্রচার-সম্পর্কিত পছন্দসমূহ
<dodobas> pa ne moras.. ja imam Incosolata 11 i imam dva terminala koji imaju vise od 80 znakova horizonalano... vertikalno ne znam :)
<Mmike> anto, nema tog
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ):) sorry :)
<ivoks> nema hr?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> X-Gnome-FullName=Broadcast Prefferences
<ivoks> dodobas: a velicina ekrana ti je?
<ivoks> Mmike: znaci, nema hr?
<Mmike> ivoks, nop
<Mmike> btw, zakaj gwibber?
<ivoks> pa to je to
<ivoks> X-GNOME-FullName[sr]=Поставке емитовања
<ivoks> jel ima ovo za sr?
<ivoks> 12.1" thinkpad x200s je povrsine a4 papira
<ivoks> novi thinkpadi s ovim smijesnim rezolucijama, vise nisu
<ivoks> prakticnost velicine formata a4 je izuzetna
<Mmike> ivoks, u tom fajlu?
<Mmike> ili?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<dodobas> ivoks: 1366x768
<dodobas> koja druga :)
<Mmike> nema opce [<bilokojijezik>]
<ivoks> dodobas: velicina ekrana
<ivoks> ne rezolucija
<ivoks> velicina, u incima
<dodobas> dimensions:    2390x768 pixels (631x203 millimeters)
<dodobas> s tim da imam dodatni monitor... 1024x768
<dodobas> tako bar Xi jave
<ivoks> ja ko da sa zidom pricam
<dodobas> 13.3 :)
<dodobas> ivoks: mi radimo az drzavu... nama moras sve objasniti
<ivoks> no, to je vece od 12.1
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> ode disk
<dodobas> pa SilverSpace-ov rant je za 14''
<jelly> wtf 2390x768
<jelly> X server vjerojatno ne kuzi razliciti outputi vjerojatno imaju razlicit DPI
<dodobas> http://pastie.org/3281362
<ivoks> joj, strasno
<ivoks> Red Hat Linux release 7.3 (Valhalla)
<ivoks> to nema ni mdadm :)
<ivoks> 2.4.18-27.7.x #1 Fri Mar 14 06:44:53 EST 2003 i686 unknown
<ivoks> raidhotadd :)
<jelly> YSF
<ivoks> a stroj vrti samo squid
<ivoks> pa ja cu popizdit
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> i nakon upgradea, cirilica :)
<Mmike> stovise, kad udjes u opcije, ista stvar :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji to program
<SilverSpace> ili kaj vec to
<Mmike> a gwibber, cini se
<SilverSpace> imas li /usr/share/locale-langpack/hr/LC_MESSAGES/gwibber.mo
<SilverSpace> ha ha ovi idioti nabili sajkace http://www.index.hr/images2/zarko_sesum_afp_flaster.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm jesi to probao obrisati
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> mislis d aje tu bed?
<SilverSpace> moguce
<jelly> čitam ćirilicu
<SilverSpace> probaj maknutzi 
<ivoks> jedino tu moze biti bed
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/88hNq.jpg
<Mmike> sad kad sam maknuo, onda su mi dialozi na engleskom
<SilverSpace> da tak i treba
<Mmike> al' i dalje mi u 'postavke' stoji na cirilici
<SilverSpace> skini odavde mo datoteku https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-terminal/+pots/gnome-terminal/hr/+translate
<Mmike> gnome-terminal?
<SilverSpace> ja taj pljuga gwibber ne koristim
<SilverSpace> smeche
<ivoks> Mmike: za izbornik bi se trebao ponovno ulogirati
<ivoks> SilverSpace: on ne koristi precise
<ivoks> Mmike: koji je to? maverick?
<Mmike> Assert error in _assert_VSB_state(), vsb.c line 103
<Mmike> ode varnish opet 
<Mmike> ivoks, erm, cek
<Mmike> da, 10.10
<Mmike> ulogirao sam se ponovo
<Mmike> i isto je
<ivoks> zakesirao je
<SilverSpace> makni to dzubre 
<SilverSpace> hotot koristi
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ne kuzim, lik je odabrao srpski za prevodit, i to je ok
<ivoks> a launchpad daje te prijevode kao sugestiju
<ivoks> ali je na cirilici
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja ne
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' dolazi defaultno
<ivoks> svasta
<Mmike> i onda kad upalis ubuntu vidis cirilicu
<ivoks> jer je program u potpunosti preveden
<SilverSpace> ma ne znam rhythmbox neke hiroglife daje ali kad skinem mo onda je ok
<Mmike> kak da vidim s kojim je gccom skompajliran neki program?
<Mmike> nikkako
<SilverSpace> hm gwibber ima vise paketa
<SilverSpace> tko zna od kuda kaj vuce
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<ivoks> o ne
<ivoks> nova serija na rtlu
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00461/prometna_varazdin6_461679S0.jpg
<Mmike> bogme, steta :)
<Mmike> velika :)
<ivoks> varazdin je lijep grad
<ivoks> al ne znaju se ljudi ovdje voziti
 * Mmike ce danas probat metnit lance
<Mmike> jer u srijedu idem na sljeme autom
<ivoks> u eustoniji drzava subvencionira 50% auta
<ivoks> estoniji
<ivoks> a kod nas imas dodatne poreze
<ivoks> za elektricne
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> bespredmetno je
<Mmike> jadno je
<Mmike> a bit ce jos jadnije
<ivoks> amerima i kanadjanima je nezamislivo pricati o nabavci novog auta, a da se ne razmisli o nekom alternativcu
<civija> alternativcu?
<civija> hibridu i to?
<ivoks> da
<obruT> Mmike: na Sljeme autom ?
<Mmike> obruT, jeps, kroz snijezinu :)
<obruT> zasto ?
<Mmike> za gust?
<ivoks> nisu jos gondlu napravili
<obruT> Sljeme je park prirode, ne mjesto za aute :P
<Mmike> al' ima cesta
<Mmike> i onda snijeg zapada
<Mmike> i super je :)
<ivoks> sljeme je skijaliste, ne mjesto za zivotinje :)
<obruT> a priroda, zivotinje i to ?
<obruT> ja sam par puta sreo srnu na istom mjestu u otprilike isto vrijeme
<ivoks> jesi ju trknuo za gulas?
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> hihi :)
<obruT> naravno da ne, stao sam (s biciklom) i uzivao u pogledu
<Mmike> da, bicikl
<Mmike> budem i to jednom
<Mmike> na proljece
<Mmike> kad malo ojacam :)
<obruT> ono, stojimo na par metara ona i ja, gledamo se neko vrijeme i ode ona...
<ivoks> rekla 'sta gubim vrijeme s budalom...'
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> moja baka ima kucu u sestinama
<Mmike> i ko klinci, stalno smo gledali srne i srndace tamo
<ivoks> obruT: sala sala, nhf
<ivoks> i ja sam gledao zeceve
<ivoks> i derao ih :)
<Mmike> u loncu? :)
<ivoks> i papao :D
<Mmike> da, zec je dobar
<Mmike> to sam meso mogao jest dok sam imao zucnu kamencinu
<ivoks> mi smo ih imali
<ivoks> za usi, malo zavrtiti
<ivoks> kvrc
<ivoks> oderati
<ivoks> iscijediti krv
<ivoks> rasjeci
<ivoks> i u gulas
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a krv se koristila za navodnjavanje polja tofua :)
<Mmike> tofu/.
<Mmike> kaj nije to sinteticka soja?
 * Mmike je radio sarmu sa tofuom
<Mmike> nelose skroz
<ivoks> tofu je sir
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> od soje, naravno
<ivoks> sutra moram u zagreb
<ivoks> eto, i izbornik srbije je rekao da objektivno nisu medju prve 3 reprezentacije
<ivoks> za njih je ovo povijesni rezultat
<ivoks> nadam se da nece nastaviti s istom igrom, jer to nece prolaziti izvan domacih terena
<jelly> tofu je... ne bi se stel mesat, al nije sir :-)
<jelly> recimo da je ok nadomjestak za sir i neke druge proteinske namirnice
<ivoks> tofu je soja
<ivoks> soja obradjena na odredjeni nacin
<jelly> tako vec moze
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201201180429503
<jelly> jedva su docekali prosrat se po Kajinu, vidim
<ivoks> covjek me ponekad fascinira
<ivoks> imas osobu A koja kenja i kenja
<ivoks> i odredjenom trenutku opet pokenja
<ivoks> imas osobu B koja je divna i krasna
<ivoks> i u odredjenom trenutku pokenja se kao i osoba A
<jelly> i onda drvlje i kamenje, svi su oni isti, itd
<ivoks> i onda, svi pricaju o osobi B, iako osoba A ima ista prava, obveze i mogucnosti kao i osoba B
<jelly> ... nounari
<jelly> za ovoga, i recimo Radina, je to vijest, za ostale nije
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/pages/PIMP-MY-PUMP/199988483419386
<SilverSpace> kaj mrzim kad ovaj wifi na androidu ne radi dobro
<ivoks> 'ne budi panj, posadi drvo'
<ivoks> http://megaupload.com/banner.jpg
<ivoks> a sta vole tog orla
<SilverSpace> mogu reci da mi precise radi ok
<SilverSpace> cak je sprzio cd da ga nije zajebao
<jelly> conspiract to commit racketeering, wtf
<ivoks> reketarenje :)
<jelly> lijepo je to kad .nz firmu mozes suditi po .us zakonima
<igcek> ljep pozrdrav
<igcek> dal se moze na ubuntuju postaviti rdp server? 
<jelly> jašta da može, imaš xrdp
<jelly> sda kolko to dobro radi....
<jelly> sad
<igcek> ja? pa se onda mogu povezati sa default windows rdp-jem na ubuntu?
<jelly> da
<igcek> tenks
<jelly> makar ja obicno koristim vnc a ne rdp, nemam pojma koliko stabilno radi xrdp server
<igcek> ovaj kaze da je neki novi superduper vruc xrdp :) http://scarygliders.net/2011/11/17/x11rdp-ubuntu-11-10-gnome-3-xrdp-customization-new-hotness/
<igcek> i ja koristim vnc, ali ga trebam zbog trenutačnih okolnosti :)
<ivoks> nego... decki
<ivoks> kaj cemo mi s nasom udrugom?
<ivoks> Mmike: je li vrijeme za skupstinarenje?
<ivoks> hocemo li malo aktivirati tu udrugu ili cemo ju raspustiti?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, u drugom/trecem mjesecu bi trebalo
<Mmike> al' mozemo i prije, nije bed
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> aj nemoj sam ovaj tjedan, cura mi na operaciju ide pa sam malo rastrgan posvukud
<ivoks> nisam ni mislio
<igcek> ako trebate bosanske rakije samo javite... to bi mogo bit moj doprinos :)
<jelly> sljive?
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> rakija
<Mmike> jedina stvar koja je nekad bolja od dobrog viskija
<SilverSpace> Mmike: yep 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo ti prizivaj snijeg pa da ne bi doslo ovo http://is.gd/cfQzsu
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> mosh si mislit
<Mmike> daklem, meteo.hr izbaci prognozu
<Mmike> koja vrijedi onak, za 2-3 dana, preko toga je nagadjanje samo takvo
<Mmike> i sve novine to prenesu
<Mmike> kao, to je to
<Mmike> -50
<Mmike> pripremite se
<Mmike> kolaps
<Mmike> ovo ono
<Mmike> wtf?!
<lizard_ago> znači bit će zima
<lizard_ago> ufff
<lizard_ago> problem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko bi moj pokojni desa ne zovi vraga vrag ce sam doci :)
<SilverSpace> uvijek das su susjedi zazivali kisu u ljeti radi poljoprivrede kad je bila susa on je psovao 
<Mmike> deda ti bio neki praznovjeran coek? :)
<SilverSpace> uvjek je reko kaj zovete kisu dozvati cete led
<SilverSpace> onda necete imati nis
<SilverSpace> dobar ovaj novi Google Earth cak se ni ne vuce tako bar na mojem racunalu
<SilverSpace> ni nje gnjavi proc
<jelly> tek je to kad instaliras drivere za 3d
<jelly> tak*
<Mmike> tmpdir = /home/tmp
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> 'that is why you do not manage your sever, idiot'
<jelly> kad nije bilo mjesta na /tmp
<Mmike> al' je bilo mjesta u /dev/shm
<Mmike> 48 GB ima database server
<Mmike> mysql koristi 12
<Mmike> i ovaj konj metne tmp u /home/tmp
<Mmike> i cudi se kak je sporo
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> btw, isto django
<Mmike> taj framwerok je doomed for failure
<jelly> lol roundcube: "Uspješno ste se odjavili.  Zbogom!"
<jelly> zauvijek i nikad više na webmail!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4O0ubiIYYYY#!
<jelly> ooh, YYYY
<lulz87> dragi ljudi kako bi preveli "stack" ?
<igustin> Budin kaže "stog" :)
<lulz87> stog? :D
<josipsb> stack se kaže
<josipsb> ako se misli na pojačalo
<lulz87> e moguce, su ti jasne mozda ove recenice
<lulz87> Move the contents of the stack by one step and insert new pattern into the first unit. Train the emulator NN using the whole data in the stack.
<lulz87> compute the plant input-output sensitivity with the emulator NN.
<lulz87> Train the estimator NN minimizing the sum square error between the actual and the desired plant outputs.
<lulz87> moglo bi biti pojacalo jer ima veze sa PID kontrolerom sta god on bio
<josipsb> ''stack'' je model pojačala (gitara/bas) s glavom i kabinetom
<josipsb> full stack dva kabineta + glava
<hbogner> chaky, eto ono kaj si oznacio vec ubaceno na kartu
<hbogner> ako imas jos samo daj 
<hbogner> mozda iduci put stignem prije drugih :F
<josipsb> lulz87: ovaj gore kontekst u kojem se ''stack'' spominje nije mi baš jasan, tako da ...
<josipsb> lulz87: koliko kužim nema veze s gitarskim pojmom ''stack'' nego objašnjava korake spajanja emulator jedinice.
<chaky> hbogner: zahvaljujem :)
<chaky> hbogner: nije :) ja ne vidim nista. Nije popravljeno ni ovo gdje sam oznacio da je greska za autocamp "Kate"
<chaky> zapravo, ono sto sam oznacio ima samo ikonica (krevet), ali ne pise sto je to.
<lulz87> josipsb: ma radim neki seminar o neuronskim mrezama za borbeni avion F-16
<lulz87> ako to jos nisu usvojili ameri, gdje cu ja :D
<hbogner> chaky, evo ispravio sad, maknuo autokamp, a Villa Čakelić je upisana samo se nije vidio tekst jer ga je prekrio onaj drugi
<josipsb> lulz87: sve najbolje u radu :)
<chaky> hbogner: pobrisao sam cache, a i dalje mi ostaje staro. Ovo "Gordana" bi mozda trebalo pomaknuti pola cm lijevo.
<lulz87> josipsb: pise recimo process data are stored in stack :D
<lulz87> je taj stack kao neka memorija mozda? :D
<chaky> hbogner: heh, evo sada se vidi. Thanks!
<hbogner> chaky, je, treba par minuta za ponovno crtanje, sad dodajem i kucice :D
<hbogner> i stredjujem obalu
<hbogner> chaky, http://osm.org/go/xfDrXbCSz--
<hbogner> taman si na rubu satelitske snimke tako da sam te mogao nacrtati :D
 * jelly-home slusa Severinu i pita se koji mu je vrag
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly-home> mnogo je razočarana u muški rod
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<ivoks> severina?
<ivoks> muski rod jos uvijek nije razocaran u nju :)
<jelly-home> nema ni 40 još
<zvacet> gnome3 i cinnamon problem ne vidim ništa samo izmješane boje nije moguće raditi niti napraviti snimak zaslona kartica Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<zvacet> može li se podešavati u aticatalystu i što točno treba učiniti
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-31
<jelly-home> @#$%^ legacy
<Mmike> Ide li tko na hulkanje danas?
<budz0r> ma kaj ces tamo :)
<Mmike> pa ic vidjet igustina, naravno! :)
<Mmike> budz0r, ces doc? :) ti i aco, k'o batman i  - batman :)
<Mmike> http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj105/callatov/Divided_by_zero.jpg
<jelly-home> ti odljevi u akumulacionim jezerima su uvijek fora, ima fantasticnih slika
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam zadnjih godina na svakoj skupstini, nadam se da cu i danas
<SilverSpace> u popovaci ima jedno jezero kaj ima takav odljev i unutra je pes pao i izaso na donju stranu
<jelly-home> woof
<obruT> Mmike: jesi ikad imao kakav raspad postgres baze ?
<Mmike> obruT, rijetko, kad se hardver razletio
<Mmike> u biti sad mi se segaulta slave u replikaciji, nisam bas ziher zasto, al' isto mislim da je memorija
<SilverSpace> crko disk
<obruT> bas smo danas komentirali tu u firmi da nikad nismo imali niti jedan problem, a kolega koji prati mailing liste vezane uz postgres tamo povremeno procita neku horror pricu
<SilverSpace> WD
<Mmike> SilverSpace, diskovi crkavaju. fact. 
<Mmike> obruT, jeps, jako malo sranja. Jos ako koristis neki stari stable (8.4 recimo), nema sranja.
<Mmike> Ok, ima bugova par na koje sam naletio (recimo: SELECT bla FROM table WHERE something ORDER BY bla LIMIT 1 DESC FOR UPDATE - ne radi kako ocekujes :) )
<Mmike> al' megastabilno, da
<dodobas> Mmike: kad si sutra mislio... imam ispit od 10 do 12... pa se nadam kasnije
<obruT> ja ga koristim fakat vec stoljecima, nikad nist... stare verzije su znale malo zajebavat kod vacuumiranja, ali s podacima nikad problema
<Mmike> obruT, upravo to
<Mmike> obruT, u staroj firmi jos imam 8.4.2 jer mi radi ok i jer bugovi koje ima mi ne smetaju. stroj ima uptime oko 450 dana, postgres isto tolko a downtime je bio samo zato sto smo ga selili u drugi datacentar.
<Mmike> Svi SMSovi prolaze kroz to, baze su sveskup velike oko 15 giga, nikakvih bedova. 
<Mmike> a tu di sad radim imaju 2 clustera (master-slave) i jedan solo, nikakih bedova, osim na ovom slaveu od kad je memorija upgradeirana - iako, pocelo je nedavno, a nova memorija je vec 3-4 mjeseca unutra
<obruT> evo s jedne masine gdje je postgres glavna baza :) 10:51AM  up 1501 days, 20:02
<Mmike> lol :) :) 
<obruT> da znam, nije bas apdejatan stroj, uskoro ce migracija :)
<Mmike> s druge strane imam oko 300-500 servera s mysqlovima i to se razbija na dnevnoj bazi. Tj, bar jednom dnevno ima neki minor-mysql shit na nekom od tih strojeva.
<Mmike> Ok, pola toga je do debilne aplikacije gore, al' opet
<obruT> FreeBSD _nekatamomasina_ 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Jan 12 11:05:30 UTC 2007
<budz0r> Mmike: nisam bas ziher da cu doc :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXFexk6k39M
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' mogu kako ubuntu intsalaciji reci da koristi apt-proxy neki koji imam ?
<jelly> jel neko slagao eduroam na ustanovi
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> cek sad, rucam
<ivoks> eduroam sucks
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx
<Mmike> cekam :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: kaj nemres prije instalacije ctrl+alt+t dobijes terminal i onda podesis si proxije
<Mmike> ha?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probajmo
<drj_cro> echo Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.0.10.111:3142";
<drj_cro> > /etc/apt/apt.d/01proxy
<Mmike> neznam, eto, sad cu vidjet :)
<drj_cro> tak ja radim instalacije i sljaka mi
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> 10.04 ima 'advanced' i onda mosh upisat proxy
<ivoks> burek je bio tak masan i vruc da sam ga morao s obje ruke drzati
<ivoks> dakle, o cem pricamo? o server/alternate ili desktop cdu?
<ivoks> ovo sto je drj_cro rekao bi trebalo raditi sa desktop CD-om; ali je upitno koliko ima smisla
<ivoks> koliko se ja sjecam, desktop cd ne koristi apt-get, vec samo razvuce squashfs image
<drj_cro> al koristi apt-get nakon sto razvuce image,jel uvijek poslje radi i update/upgrade paketa i za instalaciju onih flue*kakosevecnezove paleta
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> desktop CD, da
<Mmike> za alternate/server te pita za proxy, nije bed
<Mmike> velim, desktop imao tu opciju u 10.04, al' u 10.10 i kasnije ju ne vidim
<Mmike> btw, 10.04 installer - much ljepsi :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: da, tocno, zato i kazem da je upitno koliko ima smisla
<ivoks> drj_cro: za tih par paketa... vise vremena se potrosi na konfiguraciju apt-geta nego li sto je razlika izmedju skidanja s neta i s lokalnog cachea :)
<drj_cro> hm.koliko ti treba vremena da napravis ctrl+alt+t pa nutra echo Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.0.10.111:3142"; > /etc/apt/apt.d/01proxy ?
<ivoks> platni nalog -> odabir -> pdv
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa treba to natipkati
<drj_cro> a da mi skine ovih 50-100mb updejtova+ono sto jos skida sa neta treba mu sigurno bar 10ak min
<ivoks> ah, spori link
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ma naravno da ima prednosti
<Mmike> ivoks, nije bas, pogotovo za po doma kad stalno neki kufer isprobavam i onda svaki dan moram brljat
<ivoks> samo kazem... nije toliki dobitak jer se vecina izvuce ionako iz squashfsa
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> 11.10 instalacija skine oko 300 MB nakon sto skines .iso file
<Mmike> 10.04 je skinuo skoro 500
<Mmike> 10.10 isto tak nekak
<Mmike> kak nije dobitak?
<Mmike> steta kaj su to maknuli
<Mmike> iako, drek. Instalirao 10.04, rekao 'dada, skini updateove pri instalaciji', ovaj instalirao, i svejedno sad skida jos 200njak megi
<Mmike> iako, windowsi su najbolji
<Mmike> 'dobar dan, ima 50 mb updatea'
<Mmike> ok, skines, rebootas
<Mmike> ee, dobar dan, sad ima jos 300 mb updateova
<Mmike> ok, aj i to
<Mmike> eee, jos samo 100njak, i to je onda to :)
<Mmike> lol
<drj_cro> ako imas srece :)
<ivoks> da, kompletni updatevi nisu izvedivi na ubuntuu
<ivoks> tokom instalacije
<ivoks> razgovarali smo o tome u nekoliko navrata
<ivoks> najveci je problem kernel
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam...
<ivoks> nego, gibam
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, ubuntu to pun kufer bolje radi 
<Mmike> al' je isto glitchav sav
<jelly> ni zadnji debian update nije išao u jednom šusu
<jelly> nego prvo apt, kernel i udev i safe-upgrade, pa reboot, pa onda full
<Mmike> jelly, ma, ovo je kad frisko instaliras kistru
<Mmike> pa onda
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> ncomputing stuff
<Mmike> jel' netko vidio/probao to?
<Mmike> za windowse vele da radi super
<Mmike> sad su mi dali da slazem za ubuntu
<Mmike> ideja je da imas male kutijice na koje zakvacis monitor i tastaturu i one se spajaju na remote strojeve i to kao radi super-duper
<jelly> ako nisi imao pameti da kupis kante sa remote managementom na vrijeme...
<jelly> ili nisam skuzio sto pises
<Mmike> nisam dobro objasnio
<Mmike> imam stroj, ubuntu 10.04 je gore
<Mmike> i gore ima firefox, ima thunderbird, ima svasta nesto
<Mmike> i sad hocu imati thin-cliente koji se spajaju gore i pokrecu stvari s tog stroja
<jelly> ok...?
<Mmike> i ncomputing proizvodi hardver za to
<Mmike> pa ne moras imati mali PC na koji ces stavljati xserver i neznam sto
<Mmike> nego imas taj pimpek njihoov na koji mozes zakvaciti x tastatura/monitora
<jelly> ok...?
<jelly> taj mali pimpek vjerojatno _je_ stroj sa X serverom i rdp/vnc/kajgott klijentom
<Mmike> u biti, krivo
<Mmike> nemosh zakvaciti x tastatura/monitora
<Mmike> nego jedan monitor/tastaturu
<Mmike> a taj pimpek se montira na sam monitor, tj, iza njega
<Mmike> da, vjerojatno xserver ima u sebi
<Mmike> ili nesto takvoga
<Mmike> mozda cak i svoju neku briju imaju
<jelly> vSphere/Xen/KVM client
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> http://www.ncomputing.com/
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet kad mi donesu 2 kutijice takve kak' to radi
<jelly> hardver tipa onaj *berry, i custom softver
<Mmike> tak se cini, da
<jelly> to ce mi postati interesantno kad bude radio skype prek toga, mikrofon i zvucnici i kamera
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> trebalo bi da radi
<Mmike> to je naime za call centar :)
<jelly> e, tak nesto
<igcek> izvinite sto upadam al sam i sam nesto takvo konto
<igcek> samo sa moje strane thin clienti sux zbog cijene i velike potrošnje elektrike... al ovo bi bilo super za neš takvo
<igcek> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<igcek> možeš napajati sa 4 aa baterije :)
<jelly> baterije su skupe.
<jelly> softver je tu ono sto cini razliku, a ovi vele da imaju full screen dvd video
<Mmike> jelly, jeld?!
<Mmike> fino!
<jelly> Mmike: ovi tvoji.
<jelly> sa naravno njihovim serverom i njihovim protokolom
<Mmike> da, eto, enznam
<igcek> da za to sam več čuo
<igcek> makedonci su zakon http://www.ncomputing.com/docs/casestudies/education/en/casestudy_macedonia_edu.pdf
<ivoks> party!
<ivoks> dig -t ns grad.unizg.hr
<jelly> kak si to dobio
<jelly> ivoks: alzo, jesil slagao eduroam i jel to za korisnike koji su u roamingu radi po defaultu
<ivoks> jelly: trazio sam ih
<ivoks> eduroam je bio slozen na jednoj instituciji
<ivoks> ali je institucija odustala od njega jer nisi mogao koristiti svoj aaiedu username/password bez dodatne instalacije softvera na windows
<ivoks> a i nije radio uopce s raznim smartphonovima
<ivoks> prije svega, iphonom
<ivoks> znam da su nesto radili po tom pitanju, ali ne znam sta i dokle su dosli
<ivoks> meni je bilo smijesno vidjeti kako je ubuntu podrzavao taj eduroam out of the box, dok si za windowse morao instalirati securew2 ili kak se vec zove
<jelly> fak, to nije dobro jer moram slozit (well, ne ja nego koordinatorica) windows laptop
<jelly> ak ne radi s iPhoneom onda je smijurija
<ivoks> jelly: davno je to bilo
<jelly> treba mi za korisnika koji ce ici vani nekam, al bojim se da to ne bu dobro
<ivoks> http://www.eduroam.hr/howto-provider.html
<ivoks> cini se da su, konacno, odlucili koristiti wpa2 enterprise (aka radius)
<ivoks> to bi iphone trebao podrzavati
<jelly> tu nis pametno ne pise, osim "instalirajte pakete" sto vec imam
<ivoks> http://www.eduroam.hr/howto-user.html
<ivoks> ma gle, ne znam
<ivoks> prije to nije radilo bez securew2 klijenta
<ivoks> sada su informacije dvosmislene
<ivoks> tak da ne znam
<josipsb|odsutan> poz svima :)
<obruT> kad bi uzimali neku jeftinu konfiguraciju, a da kupujete nove komponente, sto bi uzimali, Intela ili AMD ?
<jelly> ako je cijena jedini faktor, vjerojatno intel
<jelly> da kupujem sebi, bio bi AMD jer bi stavio unutra ECC memoriju
<obruT> ma curi bih uzeo nesto novo jer mi se ne isplati nadogradjivat prastaru kistru
<obruT> ono, treba joj DDR1 memorije koja je preskupa, nema ni SATA kontroler i tako :)
<jelly> vjerojatno nema PCIe
<jelly> prosle godine uzeo najjeftiniji slozenac kod Linksa i dao im da ugrade moje diskove i grafulju
<jelly> intel je bio
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kako mislis - intel
<Mmike> amd je jeftiniji
<Mmike> procevi jeftiniji
<Mmike> ploce jeftinije
<CrazyLemon> obruT ja sam jeftino prošo sa AMD..quad core :)
<CrazyLemon> cca 120€
<Mmike> intel je bolji, masu, al' je i skuplji
<Mmike> manje se grije i tak to
<obruT> ma njoj ce bit bilo sto ok, ima Athlon XP na 1800, onaj prvi athlon XP, ne II i sta ja znam :) kao sto rekoh, DDR1 i samo ATA kontroleri :)
<Mmike> obruT, neki x2 najjeftiniji, 8 gigi dd3 memorije i ploca neka s grafickom on line = 1200 kuna cca
<jelly> meni ne treba quad, uzeo i3 prosle serije (ona prije sandybridge) i zadoovljan
<jelly> cak je i intel graficka od tog procesora dovoljno dobra za compiz i ina sranja
<obruT> e fakat, jesu te integrirane graficke podrzane od xorga ? da ne bi uzo nesto pa da x-i ne rade :P
<jelly> jos najbolje da nisu
<obruT> pa s linuxom i x-ima nikad ne znas
<obruT> frend dobio novi laptop pa sad ima problema s nekim stvarima
<jelly> ak ces stavljati linux, rule of thumb je NE uzimati najnoviji chipset
<obruT> btw. tko dodje na skupstinu danas ?
<obruT> Mmike: dodjes ?
<jelly> kaku skupćinu
<Mmike> obruT, kad pocme to?
<obruT> jelly: HULKa
<obruT> Mmike: pa valjda u 19h ?
<Mmike> obruT, nadam se, moram cekat curu, ide na operaciju sutra pa moram vidjet kak ce to ic sve i to
<obruT> kakvu operaciju ?
<dodobas> http://is.gd/EwDf0b
<obruT> fak, nisam uzeo fotic :P
<obruT> super su te skupstine :) http://free-ka.t-com.hr/ib/pics/linux/2010-01-19_HULK-skupstina/
<Mmike> http://free-ka.t-com.hr/ib/pics/linux/2010-01-19_HULK-skupstina/26.html
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti pricas o grijanu 
<SilverSpace> uopce se amd ne grije
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> nit najmanje :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne grije se on, grije se okolni prostor :)
<Mmike> i5, 2400 ili koji vec, mprime sat vremena pilio, stroj necujan
<Mmike> stock kuler, onaj koji dodje s njim
<Mmike> phenomII x6 1090T, mprime nakon 15 minuta tako uzuji stroj da je to milina :)
<Mmike> bez katane gore ili tako neceg, nema sansi
<Mmike> katana se ne cuje nit kad se vrti na 1500 okretaja
<SilverSpace> to nema veze sa grianjem 
<SilverSpace> nego kvalitetom hladnjaka
<Mmike> koje nema veze s grijanjem?
<Mmike> osh rec da su stock hladnjaci za intele puno bolji?
<SilverSpace> da puno bolji su
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel ti se xbmc ponekad skrsi ?
<obruT> odmah nakon pokretanja
<obruT> nego, jel zna tko, sto znaci da je brava s podizacem ?
<obruT> nist, odo prema FER-u, vidimo se tko dodje...
<Vlado9A3CY> ajd :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: meni na laptopu radi super ni jednom mi se nije skrsio
<SilverSpace> brava spodizacem tije ona koju kljucem mozes otvoriti
<SilverSpace> a da ne trebas kvaku stisnuti
<SilverSpace> to su za vrata sa kuglom
<ivoks> kaze lik
<ivoks> zaspao na klupi, a kad se probudio nije vise osjecao noge
<ivoks> a vani -30
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, gdje je to bilo?
<ivoks> u ukraijni
<ivoks> lik se napio, garant
<Vlado9A3CY> bas sam htio reci da je sigurno bil jako trezan ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a kaj ces... dogadja se
<ivoks> a vidi mesica sto prijeti :)
<SilverSpace> konacno se prilagodio novome misu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> konj
<SilverSpace> odoh gledati medvescak
<SilverSpace> koji je ono link na kojem se vidi jel je server down
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti to znas
<CrazyLemon> http://www.isup.me/ 
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: thx
<CrazyLemon> np
<SilverSpace> http://downorisitjustme.com
<SilverSpace> frendu kazu da je sve ok sa serverom nije
<SilverSpace> a nije
<SilverSpace> http://www.bimbo-catering.hr/
<SilverSpace> mozete to otvoriti
<CrazyLemon> nope
<SilverSpace> tko je onda tu lud
<SilverSpace> :)
<CrazyLemon> tvoj frend :>
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, a ti mozes to otvoriti?
<SilverSpace> ha saznao sam
<CrazyLemon> ta domena nema ni DNS recorda..nema Å¡anse to otvorit :)
<CrazyLemon> frend ima to zakeširano
<SilverSpace> hebi ga nije pazio i carnet ga iskljucio
<Vlado9A3CY> moze se otvoriti ako si postavis google dns-ove ... 8.8.8.8 :)
<SilverSpace> hr domena
<jelly-home> CARNet je mnogo bezobrazan sa tim produljenjem domena
<jelly-home> status: NXDOMAIN
<jelly-home> otišlo u vjetar
<Vlado9A3CY> slicno je i na drugim providerima (npr. Amis :) :) ... ali proradit ce za dan dva :)
<SilverSpace> ma to je ono kaj su slali iz carneta
<SilverSpace> a na krivi mail
<SilverSpace> koji vise ne koristi
<jelly-home> nemam niš lijepo za reći o tome
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce mora hebati sa carnetom
<jelly-home> e-yup
<jelly-home> kupijo tp-link za testiranje eduroam AP instalacije
<jelly-home> uf, miris friske nove plastike
<SilverSpace> meni mora dos tp-link
<SilverSpace> doci*
<jelly-home> jedino što sad ne znam kako uopće pogledati što defaultni firmware može... web stranica koja se otvori je manje-više prazna i nema linkova na setup
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly-home> ... javascript treba uključit
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> oh well, defaultni firmware naravno ne može EAP-TTLS
<SilverSpace> kaj ces staviti gore
<SilverSpace> meni nikako da stigne naruceno 13.01
<Mmike> SilverSpace, NE RADI ONAJ LINK OD GORE
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> ups :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da saznao zasto
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mulac stavio mail koji ne koristi
<jelly-home> ooh, busybox
<SilverSpace> kaj si nesto sprcko
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ne jos
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-01
<ivoks> oho...
<ivoks> unity 5.2 s boljom podrskom za vise monitora
<ivoks> pa da isprobamo...
<drj_cro> ivoks: to je 12.04?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> izuzev ikonica koje su skroz crne, cini se ok :)
<ivoks> dapace, lijepo su to s misem napravili
<ivoks> prije bi launcher bio samo na jednom ekranu
<ivoks> sad je na oba
<ivoks> i, ak si zamislite situaciju gdje je monitor A lijevo od monitora B
<ivoks> ako hocete doci do launchera na monitoru B, za ocekivati je da vam mis pobjegne na monitor a
<ivoks> ali ne pobjegne
<ivoks> ostane na monitoru B
<ivoks> ali ako se mis brzo prebaci s monitora B na monitor A, nista ga ne zadrzi
<ivoks> konacno... ics bez sensa
<ivoks> na sensationu
<ivoks> ne radi bluetooth i snimanje videa, al to mi je nebitno za sad
<SilverSpace> kaj opet steka  net
<SilverSpace> joj 
<jelly-home> sta fali sense sucelju
<jelly-home> uf, na installer.eduroam.hr je _obavezno_ uploadati logo ustanove, nemres samo popuniti podatke i dostaviti CA kljuc.  Alzo: upload CA certifikata ide preko http, NE https.
<calmpitbull> ola
<obruT> nije bitno preko cega ide prijenos *certifikata*, bitno je prije instalacije provjeriti fingerprint... o prijenosu kljuca bi se dalo razglabat :) ja ga nikad ne bih slao preko mreze :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: brzina
 * ivoks rucak
<ivoks> mrzim kad nesto ne mogu izdebugirati
<Mmike> a kad se rijesi samo od sebe, i nemas pojma sto je bilo? :)
<calmpitbull> nisam znap da je u Zg Lenovo Shop
<Mmike> s kojim bih toolom mogao pulnuti email s imap servera u lokalne fileove?
<Mmike> fetchmail trazi MTA koji nemam i nebih radio konfigurirao, ako ne moram
<ivoks> offlineimap?
<Mmike> eh, fakat
<Mmike> to!
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> moram si promijeniti zvuk za mail
<ivoks> zvoni dok ne pogledam mail :)
<ivoks> dakle, vise nema placa ako se ne plate doprinosi
<ivoks> rok za placu je do 15. u mjesecu
<ivoks> a za doprinose do kraja mjeseca
<ivoks> sto znaci da radnik nece vidjet svoju placu dok se ne uplate doprinosi, za koje je zakonsi rok do kraja mjeseca; ergo, place ce kasniti 15 dana, bez ikakvog razloga :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> hm, vish
<Mmike> doprinosi
<Mmike> hm! :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<civija> snijeg pada na moru a u zagrebu nista ...
<civija> pa di to ima
<hbogner> civija, na moru :D
<civija> hehe
<civija> izgleda da cu za vikend u dalmaciju
<civija> ako se uspijem probiti do dolje
<obruT> e nebus ti nikud :) zatrpace sve zivo
<civija> ubacim vrecu cementa od 50kn i curu nazad u gepek i vozi misko :)
<civija> 50kg* :)
<chaky> Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!
<civija> chaky: mecu li ga doli? :)
<chaky> a evo pada, uhvatio se dobro po brdima okolo, temperatura lagano pada a noc se blizi. Moglo bi se pocet do veceras hvatati i po ulici
<chaky> civija: http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/405664_10150534463102968_721487967_9022069_1918382207_n.jpg
<chaky> kupih novi router, TP-Link WR-1034ND, te odmah fleshao unutra DD-WRT
<SilverSpace> pada :)
<SilverSpace> preselit cemo snjeznu kraljicu u dubrovnik
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: kak to radi
<SilverSpace> ja cekam da mi stigne TP-Link TL-WR703N
<chaky> meni radi dobro, nisam bas puno cackao jos.
<chaky> SilverSpace: ako ti dodje router, onda skini dd-wrt s njihovog ftp servera, a ne iz sekcije router database
<SilverSpace> zasto 
<chaky> jer je u router database starija verzija. Naime, za moj router je tamo bila verzija iz 2010 godine
<SilverSpace> aha
<chaky> civija: evo ovo je trenutno kod mene iza kuce (slikao mobom) http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/420410_2807795587741_1044220079_32728429_423474770_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> chaky: mislim da cu ovoga stavit http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr703n
<civija> ocu snijeg!!!
<chaky> aha, openwrt
<chaky> da, cuo sam da je isto odlican
<chaky> civija: http://dubrovniktv.net/?id=360#gVideo
<obruT> u Zadru isto pada
<obruT> a u Split kisa
<chaky> posao danas iz toplog ureda u grad do korisnika, bez kape, a ja osisan na nulu. Smrzla mi se glavaaaa
<chaky> http://dubrovacki.hr/clanak/35924/kroz-neretvu-zimski-uvjeti-na-cestama
<SilverSpace> kako je danas malo 2G rama
<jelly> i 4 je malo
<SilverSpace> jelly: to je vec ok 
<jelly> meni nije, imam tri browsera dignuta
<SilverSpace> napuni mi se swap i usporu ludnica
<SilverSpace> i kad sve pogasim opet ostane spor jer se swap ne isprazni
<SilverSpace> morati cu veci swap napraviti
<SilverSpace> mozda onda nece usporavati
<SilverSpace> swapoff ne mogu napraviti
<jelly> jedino rjesenje je trositi manje memorije ili kupiti vise
<jelly> ostalo (npr. ramzswap / compcache) je kemijanje
<SilverSpace> jelly: bi kupio ali mi ne dozvoljava atom max 2G
<jelly> onda ti ostaje lightweight koristenje i kemija
<jelly> a ne gnoma 
<SilverSpace> sad mi swapoff srusi Xe
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ne srusi ih swapoff, nego kernel out-of-memory killer koji kad nestane memorija nagađa šta bi mogao ubiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hjao 
<jelly> to vidis u dmesgu
<SilverSpace> cekam drugog atoma vec duze vrijeme podrzava 4G
<SilverSpace> nikako da stigne
<SilverSpace> zato kaj su u lenovo odlucili prvu serju sa radeon grafickom napraviti
<SilverSpace> hebao ih radeon
<SilverSpace> hocu intel
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-laptop-concept/
<hbogner> dubrovnik pšod snjegom
<hbogner> wow
<hbogner> SilverSpace, fora koncept
<hbogner> solar-panel on the lid to charge the battery when idle
<hbogner> ovo mi je zanimljiv koncept
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/lopovi-i-zandari/161205/
<hbogner> Dolazite na posao. Ulazite u zgradu iznad čijeg je ulaza 
<hbogner> od tu nadalje citaj pricicu
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> carnet frendu pustio domenu :)
<SilverSpace> brzo su sredili papci 
<SilverSpace> i sad moras svake godine obnavljati hr domenu
<SilverSpace> fuck
<jelly-home> kao i svaku drugu
<jelly-home> bar ce uvesti malo reda
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pustio domenu?
<hbogner> kaj ti to znaci?
<SilverSpace> zablokali ga
<SilverSpace> jelly: ove free ?? 
<SilverSpace> oke ove kaj placas
<jelly-home> pa ista stvar, samo ovima podneses papirologiju umjesto novaca
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> ICS je nemjerljivo bolji od bilo cega sto sam do sad imao na tom mobitelu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> At least 73 people ave been killed in fan clashes following a football match in the Egyptian city of Port Said
<ivoks> divljaci
<SilverSpace> jos sto godina najmanje
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.stmlabs.com/2012/01/30/raspbmc-the-xbmc-distribution-for-raspberrypi/
<SilverSpace> taman za tebe :)
<SilverSpace> dobro zamisljeno ali losa realizacija http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lacie-manje-urede/113815.aspx
<Mmike> ivoks, ics = android 4?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<Novi> Dobra večer. Ispričacam se na smetnji, no volio bih ako bi te mi kako mogli pomoći. Naime, instalirao sam na svoje računalo xubuntu, no s obzirom da mi je ovo praktički prvi put da se bavim linuxom, nije mi posve jasno kako funkcionira instalacija programa. Da budem precizniji - instalirao sam program koji ubuntu softwear cenat klasificira pod development. Program je instaliran, no nema ga u toj sekciji, tj. nije u start menu. 
<Novi> Kod windowsa sve uglavnom ide u Program files ili kamo ga vec zelite smjestiti, no za linux ne zna. Niti ne znam Å¡to je exe file u linuxu, tj. na ubuntu.
<SilverSpace> eh
<Novi> Složeno?
<SilverSpace> Novi: a sto zelis instalirati
<Novi> Vec je instaliran program. Zove se Ilumination softwear creation
<SilverSpace> sve sto instaliras ide iz softwer centra
<Novi> ovaj sam skinuo kao .deb file
<SilverSpace> da vidimo
<Novi> MOzda da probam ponovno. NO volio bih cisto za ubuduce znati kamo idu programi
<SilverSpace> jel to to http://explore-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/12/illumination-software-creator.html
<Novi> Da to je, samo ja sam ga skinuo sa stranice, demo verziju
<SilverSpace> http://radicalbreeze.com/#download
<SilverSpace> od tuda
<Novi> da
<SilverSpace> kliknes samo na deb paket i otvorit ce ti se instaler
<SilverSpace> u linux se programi ne instaliraju u jednu mapu 
<Novi> Mozda je prblem sto samm ga instalirao preko nekog programa Gdebi packeg instaler
<SilverSpace> kao kod win
<SilverSpace> da to je taj program
<SilverSpace> instalira ti deb paket
<Novi> probat cu sada preko bas softewar centra
<SilverSpace> neznam ti tocno kako to ide u xubuntu
<SilverSpace> koja je verzija xubuntu
<Novi> verzija je 11.10
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> bit ce ti tesko dok se ne odviknes win navika
<SilverSpace> dok ne svatis da to nije isto
<Novi> Da vec patim :-( steta jer mi se dopada izgled, ideja da je besplatno, malo virusa
<SilverSpace> nema ih 
<SilverSpace> virusa mislim
<SilverSpace> svi koji su koristili win u pocetku im je jako tesko
<Novi> da nema ili ih je malo, barem sam tako procitao... dobro kako ide preko ubuntua, ja sam stavio xubunut jer imam stari komp koji ce mi trebati za posao. Mislim di su ti fajlovi
<SilverSpace> navika da se traze programi na netu to zaboravi 
<Novi> Znaci samo preko centra?
<SilverSpace> imas softewar centar i tu ti je sve
<Novi> Ok. Znaci neki instaler ala win, nema?
<SilverSpace> imas i neke pomocne programe npt Ubuntu Tweak
<SilverSpace> da nema takve instalere
<Novi> Sto je taj Tweak, tj, sta radi
<SilverSpace> pomocni program koji olaksava pocetnicima neke stvasri 
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Novi> Fino, instalirat cu ga...
<SilverSpace> pomiri se sa time da ces sigurno u pocetku sprckati nesto
<Novi> Inace javlja mi da ne moze instalirati onaj softwear ilumination, pise interna greška
<SilverSpace> uh
<Novi> ko ce znati sto je, ja sam samo kliknuo, nis vise
<SilverSpace> hm treba bi preko terminala instalirati
<SilverSpace> onda ti napise u cemu je stvar
<SilverSpace> hm znam da je to tebi tesko :)
<Novi> sudo dpkg -install illumination.deb
<Novi> tako
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> jesi dobru vertiju skinuo 32 ili 64 bitnu
<Novi> dpkg: error: need an action option 
<SilverSpace> di ti je u kojoj mapi illumination.deb
<SilverSpace> stavi u home
<SilverSpace> u svoju mapu 
<SilverSpace> sudo dpkg --install
<Novi> isao sam u folder, kliknuo na folder otvori terminal ovdje i to je to
<SilverSpace> fali ti crtica :)
<SilverSpace> sudo dpkg --install
<Novi> dpkg: error: unknown option -n 
<Novi> aha dvije
<Novi> :-)
<Novi> dpkg: error processing illumnitaion.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: 
<Novi> mozda je do programa
<SilverSpace> cek da probam ja
<CrazyLemon> nisi u pravo direktoriju :)
<CrazyLemon> pravom*
<Novi> evo instalirao ga, skinuo ga s neta ponovno
<Novi> Selecting previously deselected package illumination. (Reading database ... 164662 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking illumination (from illumination.deb) ... Setting up illumination (4.1.0) ... Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ... Processing triggers for gnome-menus ... 
<Novi> ali nema ga u menuu
<CrazyLemon> probaj alt +f2  i onda 'illumination' brez ' ..i ožeži po enteru :)
<Novi> Evo u centru pod instalirane programe stoji mi među developer tools, ali nema ga u menu
<SilverSpace> /opt/RadicalBreeze/illumination/illumination
<SilverSpace> radi kod mene
<SilverSpace> malo je smotano 
<Novi> napokon, haval SilverSpace
<Novi> dobro kako ubuduce naci programe
<SilverSpace> bas nisu dobro napravili paket
<Novi> ocito
<SilverSpace> malo se i ja namucio da nadem di je 
<SilverSpace> uopce mi ne detektira da postoji
<Novi> ma ocito je neki bug i sad ti plati za to 50 dolara
<Novi> mozes mislit
<SilverSpace> ma nije ako ti sad radi 
<SilverSpace> samo sto su paket lose napravili
<Novi> mozda... a ovaj tweak ubuntu, ne nalazi mi ga u centru, pa ga moram skinuti, radili to na xubuntu
<SilverSpace> trebao bi 
<SilverSpace> da njega nema u centru
<SilverSpace> ako sam ne dodas link u repozitorij
<Novi> ok, u cemu je onda razlika, koji programi ne bi isli na xubunut, to je zbog gnoma i lxdea
<SilverSpace> trebali bi svi raditi
<SilverSpace> i u jednom i u drugom 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma odavno nisam xubuntu koristio
<Novi> a da? super onda... Evo sam do sa vrtai8m na pocetak, ubuduce da ne mogu naci program u centru, tj, u menu, gdje je on na disku
<Novi> evo opet error internal za tweak... ko ce znati sto je
<SilverSpace> hm
<Novi> evo error i u terminalu, krene instalirati, pa neki error izbaci
<SilverSpace> cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/illumination.list
<SilverSpace> tu ti sve ispise di su 
<Novi> aha to je za illumination?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> kako vidis nije sve u istoj mapi
<Novi> da kuzim, tu mogu pogledati za sve instalirane programe u tom info folderu?
<SilverSpace> to te ne bi trebalo brinuti di stavi
<Novi> ma ne briga me gdje sve ide, nego da znam gdje je exe i u ostalom sto je exe u linuxu
<SilverSpace> otvoris terminal i upises prva slova imena programa i zatim tab tipku
<SilverSpace> on popuni ostalo 
<SilverSpace> imas program synapse
<Novi> meni nece za npr. ill
<SilverSpace> da nece ni meni 
<Novi> imam synaptic
<SilverSpace> zato kaj je lose slozen
<Novi> aha
<SilverSpace> slozis si ikonu i stavis ono unutra
<SilverSpace> onaj link
<Novi> mozes li objasniti
<SilverSpace> /opt/RadicalBreeze/illumination/illumination
<SilverSpace> to je put "" exe
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> do 
<Novi> aha, link ka tome... dobro
<Novi> to znam, nego kako je ekstanzija 
<Novi> je li .sh, .j ili nesto trece
<SilverSpace> nema
<Novi> moze biti bilo sta?
<SilverSpace> vecinom nema extenzija
<Novi> Najebao sam
<SilverSpace> to je izvrsna datoteka
<SilverSpace> ma nije tako tesko 
<Novi> bit ce tu povuci potegni
<Novi> ma nije ako sve ide po planu ali ne ide
<SilverSpace> samo je zajebano kada si dugo na win
<SilverSpace> ovdje je princip drugaciji 
<Novi> gle sada ovo - pokusao instalirati onaj tweak preko gdebi, i sta se dogodilo - izabcio mi pogešku - Broken dependecis
<SilverSpace> aha nema sve potrebno instalirano
<Novi> pise da moram run gksudo synaptic
<Novi> je to tip neki plugin
<Novi> kao kada ne mozes gledati filmove preko neta pa moras javu staviti ili nesto
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> napisi u terminalu 
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update
<SilverSpace> pa vidi sto ce reci
<SilverSpace> xubuntu mi je nepoznanica pa mi je tesko
<Novi> eco sada upisao ovaj gksudo synaptic, pise da imam neki broken depemndeci
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ugasi synaptic
<SilverSpace> i otvori terminal
<SilverSpace> i upisi
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get -f install
<Novi> instalirao tweak
<Novi> :-)
<SilverSpace> dodao ti onda potrebne stvari
<Novi> da preko tog synaptica sam isao na broken i apply i to je to
<SilverSpace> da mozes i tako 
<SilverSpace> ili ona naredba
<SilverSpace> radi istu stvar
<Novi> da ili ona naredba
<Novi> pisalo je tako
<Novi> dsa te pitam jos jednu stvar - kada mi se pokrece komp, kada izabrem xubunutu preko gruba, odjedno mi se sval slowa zamute, tj, postanu keke kockice mutne, isto tako kada gasim komp
<Novi> ne znam sto je - imam nvidiu karticu
<SilverSpace> da moze biti do graficke
<Novi> pise da ubunutu nema svoj nego do njih pa moze biti da je malo isfušaren driver
<SilverSpace> da nvidia i ati uvjek imaju neka sranja
<SilverSpace> sa nekim karticama radi ok a sa drugim ne iste firme
<SilverSpace> zato su intel zakon 
<Novi> kada bi kupi novi komp gledao bi da bude uskladu sa ubuntu, znaci intel
<Novi> sta intel ima i graficke svoje
<SilverSpace> intel ima graficke za laptop ili intergrirane na ploci
<SilverSpace> ja imam na oba racunala intel grafiku i nikada nisam imao problema
<Novi> aha... imas jos koj savjet... ako si kojim slucajme programer, svakako napravi program tipo instller koji ce napraviti poseban folder sa scortcutom i unistall ikonicom, meni ne djeluje da to nije nemoguce napraviti
<Novi> koga bi mogli pitati
<Novi> evo da je instaliranje nekako više ala windows, ne bi niti najmanje dvojio
<SilverSpace> savjet ti je ne samo odustati :)
<SilverSpace> i google ti je prijatelj
<SilverSpace> :)
<Novi> joj prijatelju dragi, tko ce sve ponovno nesto uciti, oni koji zele to zavojito ucenje samo neka, ali vecina je kao ja, klikni, nesto malo napravi i to je to...
<SilverSpace> i od nas ima pomoci ako ima netko na kanalu
<Novi> :-)
<SilverSpace> pa i ovdje se sad svodi na klikanje
<SilverSpace> dok sve radi onak kak bi trebalo
<Novi> da hvala :-) ali nije tako intuitivno kao u win, upravo tako ako sve radi kako treba superiška, ali ne ide baš, svakako cu morati u buducnosti ponovno ovdje jer nece sve ici tako lako
<SilverSpace> gle tako je nekome isto tko dode sa linux
<SilverSpace> na win
<SilverSpace> navika je gadna stvar
<Novi> cisto sumnjam :-) da navika je opasna stvar, uljeni se covjek, ali linux zajewdnica je isto tvrdoglava - mislim ne mora biti sve dubokoumno. jednostavnost je vrlina
<Novi> :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Novi> Silver hvala :-) moram na spavanje, djeci treba sutra normalan profesor
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<Novi> Odi i ti, vec je kasno :) laku noc
<SilverSpace> jos malo
<Novi> cujemo se :-) bok
<SilverSpace> bok
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-02
<Mmike> Imal' netko za posuditi nekvi android 2.2 device?
<ivoks> 2.2?
<ivoks> pfff
<Mmike> ma bilo kakav da ima wireless tethering
<Mmike> cura je u bolnici, pa da moze na internet
<ivoks> pa kud bas 2.2, prvi koji je imao tethering
<Mmike> ups!
<Mmike> ivoks, pa moze i bilo koji drugi koji to ima :)
<Mmike> u biti da, krivo sam se izrazio, 2.2 ili jaci
<ivoks> imam samo svoj mob :/
<Mmike> Naziv	ovlast	Broj	Proknjiženi saldo	Raspoloživi saldo	 Valuta	
<Mmike> Kunski računi
<Mmike> 1104567272	unos i autorizacija	2484008-1104567272	 155.16	 155.16	  Kn	     
<Mmike> Devizni računi
<Mmike> 1104567272840	unos i autorizacija	2484008-1104567272	 30,073.86	 30,073.86	  USD	     
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> neka se greska potrkala, imam jedno 18k dolara previse na racunu!
<ivoks> pa suti dok se netko ne javi :)
<ivoks> pejstanjem na irc kanal koji se logira, sigurno si neces pomoci oko tajnovitosti
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> al' ipak to nije moja para
<Mmike> izgleda da su mi ameri uplatili malo previse :)
<Mmike> ili mi je naglo narasla placa!
<ivoks> dodje mi zlo kad god cujem nekoga s 'mi mozemo zivjeti bolje nego svicarska'
<ivoks> ili kad mi netko kaze kako je hrvatska bogata vodom
<ivoks> jesmo, morskom vodom, ali ne i pitkom :)
<ivoks> a pazi ovo
<ivoks> Leakage
<ivoks> In Denmark, for example, loss in recent
<ivoks> years has reduced to 6–7 % from more than 10 % in
<ivoks> 1996 (Statistics Denmark, 2008b). In other parts of
<ivoks> Europe, however, water loss remains considerable.
<ivoks> In Croatia, for example, loss rates increased
<ivoks> markedly in the late 1990s but have since stabilised
<ivoks> at close to 40 % of the total water supply (CROSTAT,
<ivoks> 2008).
<ivoks> 40% vode iz vodovoda iscuri u cijevima
<ivoks> koja sramota
<jelly> pa i pitkom smo prilicno bogati
<jelly> uf, placanje preko paypala, kad paypal uzme svoje, i jos pretvore u HRK za isplatu na kreditnu, 8% gubitka
<jelly> sa $130 na 692 kn
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kako netko moze popusiti prastari virus onaj koji odbrojava koliko je do gasenja racunala
<SilverSpace> tim korisnicima bi odrezao prste
<igustin> SilverSpace: jer možda na kompu imaju MSE kao "zaštitu od virusa"? :)
<obruT> MSE ?
<jelly> MS Security Essentials
<jelly> free djidja drito od MS-a koja navodno ne radi lose
<igustin> radi super, ali samo za ono Å¡to zna, a to je za divljinu premalo
<igustin> masu toga sam našao u praksi što MSE ne poznaje
<igustin> oni su se koncentrirali samo na najpopularnije i one koji napadaju direkt Windows slabosti
<igustin> na VirusTotalu MSE mi nije prepoznao ni četvrtinu poslanog
<jelly> pa, da.  Essentials jeli.  MS ne smije stavljati sve feature u besplatne stvari zbog monopola
<igustin> a, kao, plaćeni MSE radi drugačije? :)
<igustin> razlika između besplatnog i kupljenog MSE je samo u licenciranju, broju računala i slično, ali ne i u funkcionalnosti, koliko ja znam
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj MSE nije znao nac?
<igustin> svašta, ne znam sada poimence
<igustin> a pogotovo nove, heuristika mu je ravna nuli
<jelly> igustin: ne znam da li plaćeni proizvod uopće podliježe ovim monopol forama, ali besplatni definitivno da
<igustin> tu ga NOD32 tuče full
<Mmike> nod32 ubije stroj
<Mmike> i nije besplatan
<Mmike> ja sam avg koristio do saad
<Mmike> sad sam sestri stavo avg
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mse
<jelly> kad bi imao windowse dao bi tih 150-300kn za nod32 godišnje bez beda
<jelly> http://www.nod32.com.hr/NarudEba/tabid/1754/language/hr-HR/Default.aspx
<jelly> http://www.nod32.com.hr/Narud%BEba/tabid/1754/language/hr-HR/Default.aspx
<jelly> jebemti xchat
<jelly> http://www.nod32.com.hr/Narud%C5%BEba/tabid/1754/language/hr-HR/Default.aspx
<jelly> e.
<igustin> Mmike: wait... what? NOD32 ubije stroj? NOD32 je apsolutni kralj u malom trošenju resursa :P
<Mmike> igustin, nije free
<Mmike> a i lik koji je faca za zastupstvo je neki seljak, kako cujem :)
<jelly> ebote free
<igustin> Mmike: nema free AV programa koji je dobar (u smislu ažurnosti), i to je činjenica
<jelly> 50kn na mjesec, umjesto dvije kutije cigareta kupis nod32
<Mmike> jelly, talk to my sista :)
<jelly> cek, krivo
<igustin> Mmike: ima prodavatelja u lancu koji nisu takvi kao On ;)
<jelly> 16kn/mjesec
<jelly> dvije kave.
<igustin> Mmike: AVG je smeće, ako mene pitaš, a mogu argumentirati
<jelly> Mmike: a otkud joj novci za OS licencu
<igustin> Mmike: je ona student? ima 50% off price
<Mmike> jelly, it was a gift :)
<Mmike> nije student
<jelly> neko joj poklonio windowse? :-)
<Mmike> igustin, daj slovo-dva o AVGu
<igustin> ni u tom slučaju ne košta puno, NOD32 je jedan od najjeftinijih
<Mmike> jelly, a da, frend, tj njegova firma
<igustin> Mmike: i od druge godine na dalje je 30% jeftiniji
<Mmike> pitao sam par ljudi pa su mi MSE preporucili
<igustin> Mmike: MSE je OK za oprezne korisnike, ne za dumb
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/na-falklande-poslani-najskuplji-razarac-u-povijesti-i-princ-william/1003851/ o LOL
<jelly> Firefox sa NoScriptom i ABP i vozi
<Mmike> igustin, a vidjet cemo. sestra je 4 godine zivjela s AVGoim inije imal abeda
<igustin> Mmike: AVG užasno loše kotira na VirusBulletinu, guta resurse, ubije mašinu sa scanom, kasni s updateovima, ima dosta false positivea, veliki updateovi, a free je samo za kućnu upotrebu
<Mmike> ovo zadnje je non-issue
<Mmike> ovo drugo sve je issue
<Mmike> pogotovo ovo sa 'ubije masinu sa scanom, guta resurse' 
<Mmike> Momci
<Mmike> jel' znate neki tool koji bi se ponasao k'o at, al' nije at
<Mmike> nesto kao sleep, al' da mu dajem vrijeme
<Mmike> npr: sleep --until 1500; ./start_daemon.py
<igustin> zašto ne at?
<igustin> Mmike: ovo što trebaš je upravo za at
<Mmike> zato sto nemam kontrolu nad atom
<Mmike> hocu u cmdline shellu da mi se vrti to
<igustin> kako nemaš kontrolu? nemaš ga uopće ili...?
<ivoks> esets je zakon
<ivoks> lako se integrira sa postfixom i amavisom
<ivoks> jelly: nismo bogati pitkom vodom
<ivoks> jelly: nasi susjedi jesu, ali mi nismo
<igustin> Mmike: ali da - i sleep je rješenje, ali ne vidim zašto ne bi at okinuo
<Mmike> pa at to izvrsava u svom environmentu
<Mmike> onda moram smisljat logiranja i ine gluparije
<ivoks> pa jeb... sve
<ivoks> moram na rengen sutra
<Mmike> blj?
<Mmike> sta si radio?
<jelly> ma dobro, amavis se integrira sa svim živim command line antivirusima, i ponekima preko native perl modula
<ivoks> jelly: ne, ovdje se integrira sa daemonom
<SilverSpace> igustin: ma ima sve i anti virus i ati kaj ja znam 
<SilverSpace> ali nema mozga
<SilverSpace> tu nema pomoci
<igustin> SilverSpace: hm, takvima ni jedan softver neće pomoći, osim zabetoniranih i zatvorenih rješenja
<ivoks> Mmike: nitko ne zna, nekaj mi je upaljeno, a nis me ne boli; samo me navecer love grcevi... pa idemo metodom eliminacije; jucer jetra i bubrezi, sutra pluca
<Mmike> ivoks, temperatura?
<ivoks> nemam
<Mmike> a grcevi di? crijeva, k'o da ti se sere, ili zeludac, k'o da te bode ?
<ivoks> ko da me bode
<Mmike> uvijek navecer? kad legnes, ili u isto doba dana?
<SilverSpace> igustin: reko sam mu par puta ne klikaj na stvari kaj ti nude sa interneta ali ne pisalo je da imam virus i dali hocu to pocistiti
<Mmike> kakav fail
<Mmike> citam dokumentaciju i nemrem nac hrpu stvari i lud sam
<ivoks> predvecer, da
<Mmike> i skuzim da citam za 8.1 umjesto za 9.1
<ivoks> ne moram lec
<Mmike> ivoks, si probao mijenjati prehranu? tipa, ovaj dan samo voce, samo povrce, samo vako, samo nako?
<igustin> ivoks: stres? :)
<ivoks> nije do prehrane jer imam poveci broj leukocita
<ivoks> sto znaci upalu
<ivoks> cak sam i gutao antibiotike 3 dana
<ivoks> jer sam imao nateceno grlo
<ivoks> sve to jos iz kanade
<ivoks> neki drek pobrao tamo, nisam se bordao, samo lezao
<ivoks> i nisam isao doktoru na vrijeme, jer su tamo doktori skupi
<ivoks> i eto, sad ispastam
<ivoks> jeb... te zivot
<jelly> hm, antibiotici su trebali sprijeciti sekundarne infekcije
<ivoks> odem u kanadu na bordanje, pokupim streptokok
<ivoks> vratim se doma, hocu na bordanje, a snijeg pada u dalmaciji
<jelly> al moze biti da si pobrao nesto ovdje, a da te put i slicno izmorio
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, putovao sam u utorak i srijedu
<ivoks> to su jedina dva dana kada sam se dobro osjecao
<ivoks> u cetvrtak sam vec kurio 39
<ivoks> kao i u ponedjeljak
<jelly> ja sam kurio cca. 14-18.01. zato sto sam se 11.01. ubio pivom i strgao imuni sustav, pa onda 20-22. pio sumamed
<jelly> sad si jos sprejam grlo sa propolisom
 * Mmike bi se htio ubit s pivom s jellyjem ponekad :0
<SilverSpace> sve je to od loseg piva :)
<jelly> to je zadnji put da pijem više od jedne pive
<Mmike> onda viski neki? :)
<jelly> fensi smensi caj
<jelly> ;-)
<ivoks> Mother Nature claimed one of her oldest living specimens (Monday) in a freak fire that destroyed a 3,500-year-old bald cypress tree towering over central Florida.
 * ivoks poslao almost hate mail srceu
<ivoks> jeb..a ih odluka senata
<ivoks> tko ce meni dati certifikat za unizg.hr?
<ivoks> bitno da se donose odluke, nabijem ih
<jelly> mislis, za ustanova.unizg.hr?
<jelly> ako kontroliras dns i primas mail za domenu, mozes si uzeti StartSSL.com ak su poceli opet raditi nakon provale :-|
<ivoks> jelly: da, za ustanova.unizg.hr
<ivoks> salju mail kako www.ustanova.unizg.hr nije vidljiva
<ivoks> a kada ih pitas za certifikat, nitko se ne javlja
<jelly> vidljiva?
<jelly> cek dok skuze da moraju pokupovat 100 certifikata :-)
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> ma imaju ugovor s terrenom ili kak se vec zove
<ivoks> sad sam dobio informaciju da su, navodno, institucije dobile sve papire za delegaciju ustanova.unizg.hr domene
<ivoks> naravno, to su poslali ravnateljima/dekanima, koji valjda nemaju pojma sto je pjesnik htio reci
<SilverSpace> hm http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/arm-windows-8-ispred-androida/113835.aspx
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ARM-ov CEO? :D
<ivoks> to je kao da ja kazem 'Ford ce imati prednost nad Lexusom zbog prepoznatljivosti brenda.'
<ivoks> nit me itko ista pitao, niti o icemu odlucujem
<ivoks> isto kao i ARM-ov CEO :D
<ivoks> ARM ne radi procesore
<hbogner> pozdrav
<igustin> ivoks: ? nego Å¡to radi? :)
<ivoks> papire
<igustin> moram li inzistirati da ovo pojasniš? :)
<ivoks> nema problema
<ivoks> ARM (kao firma) ne radi procesore
<ivoks> oni rade specifikacije
<ivoks> dakle, isprintaju hrpu papira
<ivoks> i prodaju te papire
<ivoks> ovoj ekipi:
<ivoks> www.arm.com/community/partners/index.php
<ivoks> a onda ta ekipa radi procesore
<ivoks> ovako se bolje vidi:
<ivoks> http://www.arm.com/community/partners/all_partners.php
<igustin> ma dobro to, ne mijenja poantu da ARM stoji iza procesora
<igustin> većina naručitelja čipova danas ih ne proizvodi
<ivoks> pa ne stoji :)
<igustin> kao ni proizvođači lijekova
<ivoks> oni imaju IP
<ivoks> ali ne odredjuju tko ce kome prodavati procesor
<igustin> ok, ajde "ne stoji", da skratimo ;)
<ivoks> oni samo prodaju svoje znanje drugima
<ivoks> i drugi onda rade te procesore
<ivoks> ARM (firma) ne moze utjecati na to za koga ce ovi drugi raditi procesore
<ivoks> i sta ce raditi s njima
<ivoks> tak da ARM (firma), koja ne radi procesore, tesko moze odrediti u kojem ce se smjeru trziste kretati
<ivoks> igustin: dakle, ne znam jesi li shvatio...
<ivoks> ARM ne prodaje procesore
<ivoks> on prodaje znanje
<ivoks> za izradu ARM procesora
<ivoks> to nije isto kao Apple, koji kupi A5, pa ga proda u iPhoneu
<igustin> ok, kužim
<ivoks> recimo, ovi rade procesore:
<ivoks> http://www.arm.com/community/partners/display_company/rw/company/calxeda-inc/
<ivoks> i to za HP
<ivoks> Intel isto radi ARM-ove :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<hbogner> hraaanaaaa
<hbogner> mljac mljac
<ivoks> sinimili mi jucer jetru
<ivoks> kaze, sve super, samo malo previse sokova :)
<SilverSpace> ovo fakat zanimljivo izgleda http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-laptop-concept/
<ivoks> jel se kuzi netko u xpath?
<stemdA> NVidia radi ARM procesore (Tegru), Samsung radi ARM procesore
<SilverSpace> stemdA: o susjed pa di si ti :)
<stemdA> :)
<stemdA> vidim da se priča o ARM-ovima, pa moram beknut ;)
<SilverSpace> da samo se prica nitko ne koristi :)
<SilverSpace> cekam hebenu malinu
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ja koristim ARM
<ivoks> mislim da svi mi koristimo arm
<SilverSpace> da u telefonima :)
<SilverSpace> kaze cacic da je ovaj nevin Čačić: HNS stoji iza Ferenčaka i sigurni smo da je nevin. Postupak protiv njega je politički motiviran.
<SilverSpace> hebate koji bik nepodojeni ne priznaje institucije koje su ga osudile
<SilverSpace> hebate kako nema dobre theme za utuntu
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oakland,_California
<ivoks> cini se kako mi je to slijedece putovanje
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kvragu i ovaj iskon.tv
<Mmike> jelda? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, lose je to, ako ne ides autom (california i to)
<SilverSpace> odoh
<SilverSpace> ln
<Vlado9A3CY> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-03
<SilverSpace> o da pocele nestabilnosti
<MmikeDOMA> konkretno
<Neuromanc> nestabilnosti?
<Neuromanc> u warp polju?
<SilverSpace> do sad je 12.04 ok radio od jucer kad je nadograden masovno radi alfe 2 pocelo se rusit
<SilverSpace> jos sest tjedana zime
<ivoks> joj ovaj google
<ivoks> no means no, demit. :)
<ivoks> stavio sam si custom rom, ics, na sensation
<ivoks> cucla bateriju za popizdit
<ivoks> 10% u 45 minuta :)
<ivoks> ajde, nije 45, prije 80
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> cura uspjesno operirana
<Mmike> sad kad krenem stancat djecu, i-haj :)
<igustin> rotflmao
<igustin> sad lijepo čitaj man o forkanju child procesa ;)
<jelly-home> o.O
<obruT> i pazi da ne dobijes -1 :)
<obruT> i errno = ERROR_ERECTION_PROBLEM :)
<jelly-home> igustin: dude, forkaju se parent procesi a ne child
<ivoks> mmik	\o/
<ivoks> tja... tema za wp od 120MB :)
<ivoks> malo me lag pere
<ivoks> super mi je ovaj suhi snijeg
<ivoks> podsjeca na whistler :/
<dodobas> sushi snijeg :D
<ivoks> da, tak se zove
<ivoks> jer ne stvara vlagu i ne topis se u bljuzgu
<ivoks> nastaje kada su temperature jako niske
<obruT> i kad padnes u takav prilikom bordanja, sam svevisnji te nece izvuci van :)
<ivoks> brijes... samo puhnes i to je to
<ivoks> mokri te zacementira
<obruT> sjecam se jednom na Krvavcu, imam flow vezove koji su mi presuper osim kad padnem u dubokom snijegu, vec sam mislio zvati GSS da me izvuce jer nisam mogao mrdnut :) jedva sam se iskopao van :)
<ivoks> imam i ja flow, ali moji imaju klasicne kopce
<ivoks> vise su krizanac flow i starp vezova
<ivoks> nogu normalno stavljas na petu unutra
<ivoks> ali ako se desi takvo sranje, jednim potezom otkopcas gornji 'drzac'
<Mmike> flow?
<Mmike> krizanac?
<Mmike> strap?
<Mmike> skoro da jedva cekam da F1 pocme :)
<ivoks> vezovi na snowboardu
 * Mmike bi mogao danas malo na more
<Mmike> ili negdje
<Mmike> uzivat u snijegu
<SilverSpace> joj zaboravio u 10h bilo pretstavljanje ferraria
<ivoks> zasto na more?
<ivoks> pa ima snijega i ovdje... konacno :)
<SilverSpace> ruzan im je novi ferrari
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/f2012-ugledao-svjetlo-dana/ferrari_launch_2012_1/
<Mmike> ivoks, di? /
<Mmike> u zagrebu jedva da pada
<igustin> jelly-home: whatever ;)
<jelly> jeba ga snijeg
<jelly> imam 10 minuta pjeske do posla, smrzo se ko picka
<obruT> sumnjam da si se smrzao zbog snijega :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa na istoku ima
<ivoks> nisam vjerovao da cu to ikad reci, ali...
<ivoks> Nije da je palo kao u Splitu, ali ima ga...
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00462/split_snijeg36-030_462721S0.jpg
<ivoks> ono... ovo je u *splitu*
<chaky> U Dubrovniku je tako bilo prije 3 godine. Ja sam ispred kuce izmjerio 40cm snjega.
<chaky> danas samo pada kisa i puse olujno Jugo
<chaky> 18.2.2009 https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ToKj8MeOgMQ/SZxzqMJpz3I/AAAAAAAAAZU/dFE5phEQi2U/s900/IMG_8326_900x600.jpg
<SilverSpace> vise ni jedan nadojeb za chrome google prevodioc ne radi :)
<obruT> pise "Zime u Europi bit ce sve hladnije i snjeznije"
<obruT> hell yeah !
<obruT> zivim za dane kad cu na posao ici sa skijama :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> zar to ne bi bilo fora ? ono, sve zatrpano snijegom, auti ne voze, samo ekipa pjesice/na skijama/na saonicama s upregnutim huskycima
<obruT> samo onda moras pazit da ne jedes zuti snijeg :)
<drj_cro> obruT: to je snijeg od limuna :)
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/604
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidjeh da :)
<SilverSpace> taman
<SilverSpace> samo cemo se jos nacekati
<lulz87> kako se gasi neki proces putem SIGTERMA?
<lulz87> je to isto kao da napisem kill proc
<obruT> lulz87: TERM je defaultan za kill naredbu
<obruT> dakle kill pid odnosno na linuxu killall ime_procesa
<obruT> nemoj na drugim unix(ima|oidima) pokretat killall :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<lulz87> znaci ista stvar killall transmission ili taj SIGTERM transmission ?
<obruT> dakle, killall transmission je isto kao i: killall -TERM transmision, isto kao i killall -15 transmision isto kao i  kill `pidof transmission`, isto kao i kill -TERM `pidof transmission`
<lulz87> ok :D
<lulz87> killall it is
<obruT> kill naredba salje signal procesu po PID-u, killall salje signal po imenu procesa
<obruT> defaultni signal je SIGTERM, odnosno numericki 15
<obruT> signala ima raznih, predefiniranih od sistema i korisnickih koji moze neka aplikacija obraditi
<obruT> aplikacija ako instalira signal handler ce uhvatiti signal i nesto napraviti sto je vec implementirano, neke ne moze uhvatiti i obraditi (SIGKILL, SIGSTOP, ...)
<obruT> TERM recimo moze uhvatiti i izvrsiti sto hoce, ako nema postavljen handler, obicno ce se proces terminirati
<obruT> tako da recimo ne smijes se 100% osloniti da ce ti TERM uvijek terminirati proces, neki procesi to ughvate i izignoriraju, neki naprave clean alociranih pizdarija pa se same terminiraju
<lulz87> ma da, trebam ubiti transmission-daemon
<lulz87> lakse mi tako, jer vise usera koristi to, pa da svima ubijem :=)
<lulz87> mislio sam da je taj sigterm kao neki bolji kill, da mi nece pomjesat torrente
<obruT> obicno je zgodno prvo poslati TERM pa ak ne prolazi KILL
<jelly> ak je loše pisana pythonuša, TERM ne radi ali možda QUIT prođ€
<lulz87> ma onda je cak najbolje kilall app i bok
<jelly> pkill umjesto killall
<jelly> i pgrep umjesto pidof
<lulz87> bi islo onda pkill transmission-daemon
<jelly> sintaksa je preciznija, više fičura, i imaju istu sintaksu 
<jelly> prvo probaš pgrep, pa ak nešto nađe, i ak je to ono što želiš, onda pkill sa istim parametrima
<lulz87> bemti kolko naredba za ubijanje
<lulz87> znaci pgrep -u username transmission (tu vidim id) pa ga ubijem sa pkill id 
<jelly> sa pkill -u username transmission 
<jelly> pgrep tu služi da složiš naredbu, parametre koji precizno odrede točno određeni proces.  Onda poslije koristiš pkill sa istim opcijama i više ništa ne provjeravaš
<dodobas> anywho... Dirty Old Shop, Tratinska 22, Club Mate, 15kn, 0.5l
<lulz87> oki, od sada ubijam ovako
<jelly> dodobas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Club-Mate ?
<dodobas> jelly: ad
<dodobas> *da
<MmikeBolnica> Hola
<MmikeBolnica> I dalje ne pada snijeg :/
<obruT> pih, koji glupi bug na pcbsd 9.0 instalaciji... vrsine particioniranje ak nisi definirai swap particiju...
<igustin> obruT: kao da ne znaš da *BSD nije za napredne korisnike... :P :D
<ivoks> materinu
<ivoks> konacno pada snijeg
<ivoks> a ja imam upalu pluca
<dodobas> ivoks: pa bar znas sto imas... to je pozitivno, zar ne?
<MmikeBolnica> ivoks, huh, dobro je
<MmikeBolnica> nije nesto gore
<MmikeBolnica> btw, ne pada snijeg
<MmikeBolnica> bar ne u zagrebu
<MmikeBolnica> sipi, i to jedva :/
<MmikeBolnica> dodobas bil' i danas mozda nesto jeo? :) :) :)
<ivoks> MmikeBolnica: odi se provozaj u istocnom djelu
<dodobas> MmikeBolnica: bio... orada za 45kn... mega dobro... otici cemo sljedeci petak... kod cibone :)
<ivoks> pada i prima se onaj lijepi suhi snijeg
<MmikeBolnica> gnjah
<MmikeBolnica> orada
<MmikeBolnica> u zagrebu
<MmikeBolnica> ivoks,u petrovoj sam, i tu ne pada nista
<MmikeBolnica> al' ono, nista
<ivoks> dodobas: da, nadam se da cu ubiti taj streptokok... to mi se s grla prosirio na pluca
<ivoks> MmikeBolnica: sve oko mog ureda je bilo bijelo
<ivoks> MmikeBolnica: ambulanta u grizanskoj je isto bila u bijelom
<ivoks> dubrava je cijela u bijelom
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> MmikeBolnica: okok, mozemo mi i na provjereno :)
<MmikeBolnica> ma i tu je bjelkasto
<MmikeBolnica> al' ne pada
<MmikeBolnica> dodobas :) :) :)
<MmikeBolnica> i stso da ja sad jedem
<dodobas> odes tamo i narucis đevrek... mislim, puno se nesto razmisljas :)
<MmikeBolnica> hm
<MmikeBolnica> da
<MmikeBolnica> vidis
<MmikeBolnica> mogo bi bas :)
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.skijanje.hr/vijesti/clanak/skijanje-sa-splitskog-marjana---i-to-je-moguce?id=23667
<ivoks> koji zajebanti :)
<SilverSpace> jesi vidio u jutarnjem slike
<MmikeBolnica> kako je los ovaj laptop
<MmikeBolnica> uzas uzas uza
<MmikeBolnica> s
<SilverSpace> MmikeBolnica: koji to
<SilverSpace> onaj donirani :)
<MmikeBolnica> hp probook 4520s
<MmikeBolnica> di ste doma
<MmikeBolnica> jel' pada snijeg?
<calmpitbull> pada
<calmpitbull> Bolnica??? sto si radio
<SilverSpace> ko da ne pada
<calmpitbull> ma tu pada onak malo
<calmpitbull> malo ili veliko ja mrzim snijeg
<obruT> ma nist ne pada, jebo ga, ovo nije normalno, u Dalmaciji pada, u Zg nista
<calmpitbull> gdje si ti u ZG
<calmpitbull> ja u ZG i tu pada
<MmikeBolnica> ma di pada?
<MmikeBolnica> di si u zg?
<MmikeBolnica> calmpitbull, cura operaciju imala pa sam tu malo kod nje
<obruT> ma sta pada, ovo nemos nazvat padanjem snijega
<obruT> tu i tamo koja pahulja proleti
<SilverSpace> yep tak i tu kod mene
<calmpitbull> pa pada ili ne pada?
<calmpitbull> MmikeBolnica: salji pozdrave i da se brzo oporavi
<MmikeBolnica> pa ne pada
<igustin> MmikeBolnica: ako ti ne pada, zašto si morao u bolnicu? :P :D
 * igustin hides
<MmikeBolnica> pa
<MmikeBolnica> :)
<MmikeBolnica> zdravo
<igustin> laptop stickers http://is.gd/lxMd2M
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Zdf7rd
<calmpitbull> seljo-seljo
<obruT> jel tko vrti starije kernele na 11.10 ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: da si jucer pitao :) ja pobrisao sve 
<jelly> kak se zvalo ono cudo od HP-a sa 288 arm mashina u jednoj skatulji, zaboravih
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> bazirano na calxeda socu?
<ivoks> HP Moonshot
<jelly> e to
<jelly> 512 atoma u 10U http://www.seamicro.com/products
<Mmike> i tako
<Mmike> nista od snijega :/
<ivoks> jelly: a je li to 512 servera ili SMP od 512 procesora?
<jelly> 64 quad-atom servera
<jelly> "designed to replace up to 60 1-RU dual-socket, quad-core servers, the top-of-rack switch, the terminal server, and the load balancer"
<hbogner> hmm, zgodan stroj :D
<hbogner> bbl
<jelly> Mmike: jel koristis gdje perconin 5.5 i jel to radi
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> radi
<jelly> interni korisnik gnjavi da bi on 5.5, jebaga 5.5
<Mmike> malcice bolje neg 5.1, ovisno o workloadu
<Mmike> debian?
<jelly> da, squeeze
<Mmike> imas percona repoe, i iz njih instaliras
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> deb http://repo.percona.com/apt squeeze main
<jelly> amd64.  Pa sad gledam jel bi backportao iz experimentala il bi mu dao to
<Mmike> i onda: apt-get install percona-server-server-5.5
<Mmike> ili cak samo percona-server-server
<Mmike> i vozi
<SilverSpace> pada bijelo govno
<Mmike> ma di?!
<SilverSpace> i to gusto
<Mmike> tu pada PENIS
<Mmike> ne pada ama bas nista
<Mmike> nit pahuljice
<SilverSpace> do jutra bar 10cm ako ovako nastavi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/174505/Veceras-stize-15-ak-cm-snijega-i-u-Zagreb.html
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> well, u spanskom ne pada
<Mmike> uopce
<Mmike> al' onak, UOPCE
<chaky> eh, u Dubrovniku je trenutno olujno nevrijeme s grmljavinom. UPS radi svoj posao.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> u zagrebu je trenutno -9 i svi lazu da pada snijeg koji ne pada
<SilverSpace> pada pada
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/2012-02-03_18-15-38_HDR.jpg
<SilverSpace> losa slika 
<SilverSpace> ali sve se bijeli
<Mmike> http://blog.kerioberly.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/ch861116.jpg
<Mmike> idem sad opet u bolnicu
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet kak ce bit
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> :D
<dmaster> .
<jelly-home> Mmike: kak ne pada kad pada
<dmaster> kako skidati torrente veće od 4GB? transmission i vuze mi se odma smrznu i postanu zombie dok deluge neradi ništa. imam ubuntu 10.10 i mislim da je to prije radilo ali ne znam kako
<jelly-home> dmaster: na koji fs to spremaš
<jelly-home> tj. koji tip fs-a
<jelly-home> ne smije biti vfat
<dmaster> nekužim ti ja to
<dmaster> na home particiju koja je ext4
<jelly-home> ext4 bi trebao raditi
<jelly-home> a kad već isprobavaš, probaj i rtorrent
<SilverSpace> oo http://www.technews24h.com/2012/02/dropbox-offers-45gb-free-space-to.html#.TywZcvLX3io
<SilverSpace> dmaster: imas li mjesta na home
<dmaster> imam 80gb
<SilverSpace> probaj deluge
<dmaster> probao sam deluge, ne smrzava ali i ne skida
<SilverSpace> pa kaj kaze 
<SilverSpace> jel to uopce ispravan torrent 
<dmaster> rtorrent ne znam pokrenuti, sad ću ga opet instalirati pa javim
<ivoks> ovo novo HULK vodstvo je prilicno militantno :)
<SilverSpace> ma da :)
<dmaster> gdje gledam dali je ispravan
<ivoks> samo me uvlace u neke facebook grupe :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ides na salatu :)
<ivoks> osjecam se ko mesojed u drustvu vegetarijanaca... znas ono 'kak mos to jest', 'kak mos nosit to krzno', ovo ono
<ivoks> SilverSpace: idem drek, imam upalu pluca
<SilverSpace> opa
<SilverSpace> ja onu u sred ljeta imao
<SilverSpace> :)
<dmaster> Error: Connection limit exceeded! You may only leech from one location at a time.
<SilverSpace> i eto kaj ti to kaze
<dmaster> ali to kaže za svaki torrent veći od 4GB
<jelly-home> meanwhile in Finland http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVTUHkFO95M
<SilverSpace> dmaster: onda ne znam
<dmaster> ok, hvala na savjetima
<SilverSpace> odoh gledati hokej
<ivoks> hgss dijelit tople obroke u splitu
<ivoks> donose ih na skijama
<SilverSpace> tesko ide pak
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgIdpkvIObo
<ivoks> gle snijega na murteru
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> treba malo
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/splicani-gustaju-u-snijegu/1004349/?foto=18
<hbogner> pada pada onaj sitni suhi
<hbogner> na mjestima ga je otpuhalo s afsalta
<hbogner> sad propjesacio par kilometara
<hbogner> gust
<hbogner> maloprije potrosio 15 metara trake za brtvljenje stolarije
<hbogner> i tubu silikona :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: zima ha :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma kakvi, uznojio se
<hbogner> samo se trab aznat obuc
<SilverSpace> da 
<hbogner> zamotao sal preko nosa, spustio kapu i samo naocale na otvorenom, gust
<hbogner> e a ovo je bilo kod rodjakinje, stara drvena trula stolarija
<SilverSpace> da gadno
<hbogner> rupe na kutiji od roleta da dva velka cevama stanu u rupe
<hbogner> *cevapa
<SilverSpace> od kad sam stavio pvc sa sjeverne strane smanjio racun za plin
<hbogner> natrpao papira i sljepio silikonom nabrzinu
<hbogner> i sve zabrtvio
<hbogner> i jos traka na prozorska krila
<hbogner> i sad vise nepuse, ono je bilo katastrofa
<SilverSpace> auch koji sudar suca i golmana
<SilverSpace> da ja sam to svake godine radio
<hbogner> gadno
<hbogner> kaj nemaju replay???
<hbogner> he he he ovo nije hokej na ledu nego hokej na snjegu :D
<SilverSpace> pingvini igraju 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-04
<hbogner> http://sistemac.carnet.hr/node/928
<hbogner> he he he
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hahaha
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/02/live-os-running-wayland-display-server.html
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-05
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world ;)
<jelly-home> dobro jutro Vlado, di si bija ti do sad
<jelly-home> ♫
<SilverSpace> raspjevani jelly-home  :D
<dodobas> zvoncici zvoncici ... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly-home, ma motam se po kuhinji stalno u ovo zimsko vrijeme, tamo mi je najtoplije :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ♫ :)
 * Vlado9A3CY will be back :)
<ivoks> dobro, jesam li ja lud il kaj
<ivoks> mysql -u root -p -e "CREATE USER pero;"
<ivoks> mysql -u root -p -e "GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON baza.* TO 'pero'@'%' ;"
<ivoks> mysql -u root -p -e "SET PASSWORD FOR 'pero'@'%' = PASSWORD('pero');"
<ivoks> mysql -u root -p -e "FLUSH PRIVILEGES;"
<ivoks> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'pero'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ivoks> hah!
<ivoks> ali 'mysql -u pero' radi
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks, : show grants for pero@'%'
<MmikeRMRM> kaj ti veli?
<ivoks> cek sad...
<ivoks> mysql -u pero radi zato kaj se svaki lokalni user moze spojiti na mysql
<ivoks> GRANT USAGE ON *.* TO 'pero'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY PASSWORD '*.....'
<ivoks> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON `pero`.* TO 'pero'@'%' 
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> pa jeb... radio sam usere 100 puta... koji k sad
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> jesam li lud? jel me antibiotici pucaju?
<ivoks> mysql 5.5.17
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> radi s drugog stroja
<jelly-home> posebno % posebno localhost
<ivoks> ma ja sam lud
<ivoks> krivi pass sam koristio na drugom stroju
<ivoks> antibiotici
<ivoks> jebem ti libreoffice i office i picke materine
<ivoks> upravo sam izgubio 8 sati rada
<ivoks> da mi je znati koji se k sad desio
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme sejvam dokument
<ivoks> zgasim libreoffice
<ivoks> nakon minutu-dvije opet otvorim dokument
<ivoks> a ono, 3 od 30 stranica
<ivoks> velicina dokumenta par kb
<ivoks> pa jebo ti takav softver
<ivoks> libreoffice i docx su big fail
<ivoks> otvoris dokument, dobijes jedno
<ivoks> ne napravis nikakvu promjenu, spremis
<ivoks> otvoris ponovno i fali mu 90% stranica
<ivoks> a i 10x je manji
<ivoks> hahaha
<dodobas> ivoks: ali zasto docx ?
<ivoks> cak nije ni svaki put isto
<ivoks> pa nemozes vjerovat
<ivoks> dodobas: dobio sam docx, trebao bi vratiti docx
<dodobas> onda office 2007 i wine...
<ivoks> nemam ms office
<dodobas> onda ces morati kupiti
<ivoks> e necu
<ivoks> poslat cu im ODF, reci da je to ISO standard pa nek se jebu
<ivoks> za taj usrani docx jos nitko nije napravio rw implementaciju
<ivoks> cak ni microsoft
<ivoks> osim toga office 2007sp2 i 2010 podrzavaju odf
<jelly-home> za pocetak, pod .docx se kriju dva formata
<ivoks> tri cak
<jelly-home> jedan je Office 2007 nasljednik .doc formata, drugi je OOXML
<jelly-home> tri, jos gore
<ivoks> jedan je office 2007, drugi je ecma verzija ooxmla, treci je 'transitional' verzija ooxmla
<ivoks> a 'strict' verziju jos nitko ne zna napisati
<ivoks> dakle, bit ce ih 4
<ivoks> idem od pocetka :(
<ivoks> bit ce to duga noc
<ivoks> joj, ubio bi nekog sad
<SilverSpace> hebes docx takve dokumente necu ni primati uredno vratim 
<jelly-home> dobro je kad si to mozes priustiti
<ivoks> NEDJELJNI u potrazi za ISTINOM: ‘Izrael je detonirao atomsku bombu u Fukushimi da bi uništio japansku isporuku ubojitog uranija za Iran?’
<ivoks> jao... koje su to teme
<jelly-home> lolwtf
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-izrael-je-detonirao-atomsku-bombu-u-fukushimi-da-bi-unistio-japansku-isporuku-ubojitog-uranija-za-iran--/1004585/
<ivoks> nisam citao, ni necu
<ivoks> imam bitnijeg posla
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma uredno mogu snimit u format koji poj stari kupljeni sofrwer podrzava i ne mislim kupovati nesto kaj mi ne treba
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/eENd3X
<jelly-home> to je sve ok dok nemas sefa ili klijenta koji ti salje .docx
<SilverSpace> ovaj se nece otopiti do ljeta
<SilverSpace> pa taj sef ili klijent trebali bi biti pametni da znaju to
<ivoks> SilverSpace: joj...
<ivoks> onda ne radis s iole ozbiljnom firmom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> na zalost, ms office je industrijski standard
<ivoks> rijec o jako dobrom alatu za takve stvari
<ivoks> problem je u ljudima koji jos uvijek sve rade u takvim alatima
<ivoks> drugi problem je sto je format nedorecen, zatvoren
<SilverSpace> slazem se
<ivoks> al to ne mijenja cinjenicu da je najbolji takav alat
<ivoks> i firme to kupuju
<jelly-home> ne znam bas...  Excel je super, Visio je super.  Word je... whatever.  Slobodno su mogli ostati na razini 2003 i nikom nista
<ivoks> e, al libreoffice jos nije ni na razini officea 2003
<ivoks> al to je isto kao i autocad
<ivoks> nova verzija samo zato da se promijeni format
<ivoks> datoteke
<ivoks> i onda moras novo nabaviti
<jelly-home> i onda imas sranje sa pohranom i arhivskim dokumentima, jer ga 10 godina kasnije nemas cim otvoriti
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> imaj jednog kaj ima para ali u wordu ako snimi dokument u neki drugi folder ne moze ga vise naci 
<SilverSpace> mora bit snimljen bas u njegov
<ivoks> navika
<SilverSpace> ma nece naucit bik
<ivoks> zasto bi
<ivoks> ak ima novaca da plati drugome da se o tome brine za njega, njemu je super
<SilverSpace> ili frendica ona nikako ne moze svatiti kako word i exel radi 
<ivoks> a jel ti znas kako radi postfix?
<ivoks> strah me zatvoriti libreoffice, da provjerim je li jos uvijek sve tamo
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> sve je tu
<ivoks> gdje je 'sve' jedna stranica koju sam nanovo napisao
<SilverSpace> jos sat vremena do WinterClassic
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/bolex/d-link-powerline-homeplug-av-mini-starter-kit/95812.aspx
<SilverSpace> jel tko ovo probao
<jelly-home> kako to sprecava da visoke frekve ne izadju vani iz stana/kuce?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> jel bi to radilo iz jednog stana u drugi
<ivoks> imam ja to
<SilverSpace> i radi to
<ivoks> ne bas ovaj model, ali isti princip
<ivoks> radi vec vise od godinu dana
<ivoks> preko toga sam si spojio iskon tv
<ivoks> ruter mi je na drugom kraju kuce
<ivoks> pa umjesto kabla kroz cijelu kucu, ukopcao to u struju, mrezu u to
<ivoks> i onda kod tv-a, drugi kraj u struju, iskon prijemnik u to i mrezu iz toga u iskon prijemnik
<ivoks> jako je bitno da ti uredjaji, koje povezujes, budu 'strujno' ukopcani u taj uredjaj
<ivoks> dakle, kada bi spojio iskon prijemnik u uticnicu do, a mrezni kabl u taj uredjaj, ne bi radilo
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> kolika ti je razdaljina izmedu
<ivoks> ne znam, 20-30m
<ivoks> al me zivcira iskontv
<ivoks> ima losiju sliku od DBT-T-a
<SilverSpace> da i moji takozvani digitalni losiji 
<SilverSpace> btnet
<jelly-home> ivoks: yep, jedino prva 4 imaju pristojni bandwidth za stream
<jelly-home> prije su svi bili 3Mbps, sad su manje :-|
<jelly-home> wtf <ivoks> jako je bitno da ti uredjaji, koje povezujes, budu 'strujno' ukopcani u taj uredjaj
<jelly-home> zasto to
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ali tako je :)
<ivoks> uredjaji koje 'mrezno' spajas, moraju i 'strujno' biti ukopcani u taj uredjaj
<ivoks> kad sam ja prvi put slagao, mislio sam da je pokvareno
<ivoks> a onda sam pogledao upute i eto, to je requirement
<ivoks> mozda je to ta zastita da ti drugi ne popiju link
<ivoks> oo..
<ivoks> prijenos hokeja
<SilverSpace> hokej
<jelly-home> kak ga skuzi ebemu misha
<jelly-home> :-)
<ivoks> ne znam
<jelly-home> ovi na slici nemaju pass-through za struju
<ivoks> brijem da po frenkveniciji
<ivoks> moj ima
<ivoks> frenkveniciji
<ivoks> ijao
<jelly-home> odustani!
<ivoks> sva sreca da pisem na engleskom ovaj dokument, pa imam spell checker
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> wery wel
<ivoks> ovo je dobra reklama
<ivoks> u svakom od vas cuci mali iskonovac
<ivoks> koji place kad god kazes 'jeb... nema nista ne televiziji'
<SilverSpace> isko novac
<ivoks> i onda poslije ide reklama za vip
<ivoks> koji tvrdi kako ima sve
<ivoks> a u biti nema; nema tv
<jelly-home> iskon ovce su ljepse
<ivoks> al za posao... vidis...
<ivoks> uzas na golu
<jelly-home> jos kad HT konacno otvori naked liniju i ako ih hakom natjera na normalne cijene
<jelly-home> fun with 060 http://www.hakom.hr/default.aspx?id=944
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-28
<dodobas> yeloo
<dodobas> nope... not buying it... http://jebo.me/pas/8
<jelly-home> eyup, osim domacih lihvara sad mozes biti duzan i ruskima...?
<dodobas> "for više informacija" :D
<jelly-home> to nisam ni skuzio
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) i, jesi se snubio nazad?
<dodobas> snubio nazad ?
<calmpitbull> pitanje: koji je dobar linux distro za komp koji je star barem 6 godina
<calmpitbull> je sam stavio gora crunchbang i samo u jednom momentu procesor pocne radit i ne prestaje
<BotaniCar|2> svaka distra ti je dobra , ako ti se ne zuri :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jutro,svima
<calmpitbull> da samo pocne procesor radit ko ludđ
<calmpitbull> tako da svaka bas i nije dobra
<jelly-home> to vjerojatno nije do distre nego do neke bagave komponente
<calmpitbull> super
<jelly-home> uzmes top i gledas dal nesto stvarno trosi cpu
<calmpitbull> ma to sam napravio
<jelly-home> i koji proces je kriv?
<calmpitbull> ma kako sam ja skuzio firefox
<calmpitbull> he he he
<jelly-home> "nemoj koristiti firefox"
<calmpitbull> nego kaj
<jelly-home> chrome, ili firefox ESR 10.0.x dok ga jos odrzavaju
<jelly-home> pored toga, ukljuci NoScript ili barem FlashBlock
<calmpitbull> ajde idem na chrome da vidim
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> o da chrome trosi puno manje :) hvala
<dodobas> prvih 10minuta :)
<hbogner> jutro
<hbogner> he he he, jutros sam se sjetio resetirati ruter
<hbogner> a ako me opet diskonekta znaci nesto envalja
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj vise nitko osim mene ne koristi operu ? :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: ne otkad su strgali da moj omiljeni ticketing sustav ne radi u njoj
<BotaniCar|2> kaj trosite vi , OTRS ? 
<jelly-home> Jiru
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, koristio ju tjedan dana na mobitelu i to jer sve
<BotaniCar|2> Jiruiruiur
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<jelly-home> "Jira" se zove
<jelly-home> prije je bila ok i jeftina, sad je samo ok
<BotaniCar|2> Ruzno mi izgleda
<BotaniCar|2> i, skupa je pun Q :) 
<jelly-home> al se sve da podesit da stoji gdje hoces
<jelly-home> skuzili su prije godinu-dvije da podcjenjuju softver pa su digli cijene na enterprajz level
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<jelly-home> tiering im je krvav
<BotaniCar|2> Odem delat, budem to poslije izucavao malo , treba vidjeti sto konkurencija radi :) 
<jelly-home> $8k do 500 korisnika, 501 korisnik? $16k
<calmpitbull> evo chrome je stvarno bolji ne zdere tolko cpu
<jelly-home> ovisi i o tome sto je otvoreno
<calmpitbull> pa naravno samo prije je firefox trosio a samo je bio otvoren...mislim trosi puno vise nego chrome i kada su iste stranice otvorene 
<hbogner> hmm, smrzo mi se linux stroj, morao sam fizicki reboot napravit :D
<BotaniCar> Ma, to mora da si nekad imao windowse instalirane na taj disk , inace nema racionalnog objasnjenja za takav dogadjaj :)
<jelly-home> heh, da je bar tako
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> imal' tko socket 754 plocu, jeftino da bi dao? :)
<SilverSpace> Mon Jan 28 10:47:42 CET 2013
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni shogy bio,ubro sve kaj sam imao viska, slaze deteu komp .. no tengo komponente :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je amd
<weshmashian> a u kufer, sad sam skuzil da ce mi dete bit apple fanboy - igra se sa iphonetom i tu kod dede ima neki parstari imac... :)
 * weshmashian je grozan roditelj, ocito
<BotaniCar> ja sam se nakon komodorca igral na amigi i kompicevom macu za sitotisak, nje mi se nikaj desilo :) 
<BotaniCar> OK, mozda visoke zaliske i tendenciju prema celavosti mogu projicirati na taj mac ! 
<weshmashian> jes' siguran? ipak si u IT-u zavrsil...
<BotaniCar> Ma, za to jos uvijek nisam siguran da li je blagoslov ili prokletstvo :)
<weshmashian> oboje :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je amd, tako je
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: jucer mi je netjak reko "ujo ja tebe najvise volim ?? zasto  ?? zato kaj imas iPad 
<Mmike> kako je touchwizz losh, to je uzaas
<SilverSpace> svakoga dana sve vise nadojeba za Rpi 
<SilverSpace> http://elinux.org/RPi_Expansion_Boards#Current_expansion_boards
<Mmike> mislim da cu odustati od rPi
<Mmike> 505 put je prakticnije gledati filmove i sluzati muziku s laptopa
<BotaniCar> +1 za izjavu 
<SilverSpace> ma da meni nije
<BotaniCar> To se uvjeravas jer ti je zao ulozenog truda .:) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne gle sve mi je na tv spojeno i upravljivo daljincem od tv
<SilverSpace> xbmc na njemu zakon 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ali si na to utrosio toliko vremena da si vec na laptopu mogao pogledati sve kaj ces gledati u iducih 6 mjseci, sa ili bez daljinskog :)
<SilverSpace> potrosnja struje i deranje laptopa nije nezamariva
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne trebao bi doc do mene po rakijetinu i da vidis kako to radi 
<BotaniCar> Mhm, slozit cu se istog trena kad mi akvarij dnevno nece trositi struje kao 4 PCa
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemoj reci da je dosao i taj trenutak, da ni ti ni ja nismo bolesni ? :)
<SilverSpace> ne pitaj ne hodam vec tri dana
<BotaniCar> jebaj ga, kak da onda dodjem po rakiju :) 
<BotaniCar> kaj te sad pogodilo ? Gripa ?
<SilverSpace> malo sam prehladen ali me giht hebe ne mogu na nogu stati 
<SilverSpace> sigurno bar jos ovaj tijedan 
<BotaniCar> :(
<BotaniCar> To mi daje 7 dana da mi dijete iz vrtica donese virus koji jos nisam probao :)
<SilverSpace> da ovo je najzajebaniji dio godine
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: heh, kod mene u vrticu su sad tete bolesne, ne klinci :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, s silnim iskustvom u konfiguriranju i rekonfiguriranju; koliko ti vremena sad treba od trena akd ti dodje paket, do trena kad sused Stef ima potpuno funkcionalnu multimediju koristeci RP ? 
<weshmashian> the uprising has begun! :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: i kod mene nisu zdrave u glavi, o tom pricamo, ne ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: hm, jos ne o tome
<weshmashian> za sad
<weshmashian> mozda
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam bas skuzio pitanje
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koliko ti treba da od bezvrijedne stampane plocice napravis multimedijalno racunalo ? :) Sad si u stosu, ne *
<SilverSpace> koliko dd treba da klonira sd karticu :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam pitao koliko ti treba da kopiras vec napravljeno :) Koliko jr posla dici sve od nule, iili mislis da za neke dijelove moras svaki put otkrivati toplu vodu ? 
<SilverSpace> ne treba mi sad puno kad znam kaj mi treba i kaj mi radi 
<BotaniCar> 'ne treba mi sad puno + se pise kao 80 radnih sati ?
<SilverSpace> np stavljanje openeleca i omogucavanja repozitorija za nadojebe
<SilverSpace> najveci dio se potrosi na download toga svega
<BotaniCar> vise od 80 sati ?
<rut> 80 dana
<SilverSpace> ne znam koliko bi to trebalo u satima cca 1-2 sata najvise 
<jelly> BotaniCar: znaci 8 sati 
<rut> daj sto si covjeka napao :)
<BotaniCar> rut: mnijem da si na dobrom tragu, ali pustimo eksperta da se izjasni :)
<jelly> steta pisat dva sata 
<rut> koliko tebi botanicar treba da meni das addr ?
<BotaniCar> rut: kak ga ne bi napao, ako mu treba manje da slozi multimedijalni PC na toj krami+linux nego meni na windowsima+media center, onda cu pokusati isto sto i on :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: hebga na prvom Rpi mi je trebalo dva dana dok nisam skuzio sto zelim 
<BotaniCar> rut: u kunama ili eurima ? 
<rut> svejedno koja valuta
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to mi vec zvuci kao vjerojatnija brojka :) 
<SilverSpace> sad znam kaj me zadovoljava
<rut> steta da ta mala sranja nemaju mini-pci utore .. ako i imaju nesto to je sigurno 1 utor :(
<rut> mikrotik mi preskup 
<rut> a ubnt vise ne proizvodi RS
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma je drek sad sam sigurno na cistu sd karticu siguran da sve slozim za 1-2 sata
<rut> alix isto skup
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bu'm ti na rec vjeroval ! 
<SilverSpace> eto Raspbian sad fakat brzo slozis kao os ima sve preko skripti slozeno i dolazi samom instalacijom
<BotaniCar> A, ako hocu centos ? Onda sam najebo ? :D
<rut> a bsd ?
<BotaniCar> rut: ne budi smijesan :) 
<SilverSpace> http://learn.adafruit.com/system/assets/assets/000/002/858/medium800/raspi-config_main.png?1354632726
<rut> a vidis mislim da vec ima port za to 
<rut> nisam siguran al cini mi se da sam vidio negdje da su natjerali bsd na to cudo 
<SilverSpace> rut: slozili su i bsd za Rpi
<SilverSpace> nisam jos probao 
<rut> eto . dobro sam vidio 
<BotaniCar> rut: imas i AmigaOS , kao vjezbu iz uzaludnosti usporedivu s BSDom na RP :) 
<rut> ma zasto ti mislis da je to uzaludnost ?? 
<rut> ja sam vrtio bsd na ubnt RS PRO i 3 mini-pci atheros kartice kao hotspot 
<BotaniCar> Kad kao odgovor dobijes pitanje, to ti zaista odgovori na kojesta :)
<rut> radilo je savrsenooo !!! bolje nego i jedan linux 
<hbogner> moram off
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> Nisam dovoljno pijan. Postajem otporan na flejm tek negdje oko 4 piva 
<BotaniCar> bok hbo
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> ne filozofiraj 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sGXTF6bs1IU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: moon hoax not, Views: 631131, Rating: %
<Mmike> ne kuzim ove na njuzima
<Mmike> prodaje lik neispravnu graficku za 100 kuna :)
<jelly> cekam da lik na njuskalu spusti ispravnu na toliko
<BotaniCar> nda, kaj ekipa poslije dela s tim ? Niej da ima komponenti koje zasebno mozes prodati za 110kn .. 
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :)))))))
<jelly> prvo je bila 350, sad je 299...
<BotaniCar> NSFW: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/165094_406318816120776_966513362_n.jpg
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislim da cu kupit novu plocu/proc/memoriju zeninim starcima
<SilverSpace> opet vi sa linkovima sa FB
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas neki problem s time?
<BotaniCar> Kupi sebi, njima proslijedi svoje staro !! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemrem sad to jos odmah :) iako, da, zeni dat svoj komp, zenin prenamjenit u server, a server dat njima :)
 * SilverSpace nema fb pa ne vidi vase linkove
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je posel ! 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa otvori account samo za slike gledat' 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, za gornji link ti ne treba fb account
<Mmike> klikni
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> to pokazuje kako privacy na FBu ne radi dobro :)
<Mmike> jer, BotaniCar je mogao tak na svoj account stavit sliku neku, i onda dat samo sebi i meni prava da ju vidimo
<Mmike> medjutim right-click na sliku i 'copy url', i etotigana :)
<Mmike> s CDNa povuces sliku sam tak
<jelly> ta slika se doima starije od facebooka
<BotaniCar> jelly: za dobro svih, napose aktera na fotki, nadam se da je :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tocno tak kak si sad napisao :( 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> konj ne koriste hasheve
<Mmike> konji
<BotaniCar> ./msg ipozgaj kojikurac ! 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Ta web-stranica nije dostupna
<Mmike> SilverSpace, popravi si internet :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://jebo.me/pas/9
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kao sto sam rekao, popravi si internet
<Mmike> ugasi ipv6, za pocetak :)
<SilverSpace> hm vis mislim da ga nisam ugasio na ovoj masini od kada sam nanovo instalirao
<BotaniCar> mislim da je rut dobio alergiju na 'ugasi IPv6' :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, citat poruke o greskama, citat
<Mmike> jos su ti na hrvackom
<SilverSpace> nikada ne citam :)
<SilverSpace> hm jos uvijek ne radi 
<BotaniCar> daj gresku ! probaj wgetati taj URL pa daj simo gresku koju dobijes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<SilverSpace> ops ova je ist
<SilverSpace> a
<BotaniCar> ti i dalje trazic IPv6 silver
<BotaniCar> nekaj nisi iskljucio
<BotaniCar> podmetni u prvu ruku u host fajlu da je fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net iza IP adresa  23.14.92.114  23.14.92.115  23.14.92.128 23.14.92.139 23.14.92.153 23.14.92.154 23.14.92.177 23.14.92.185 23.14.92.193
<SilverSpace> cek 
<Mmike> heh, kak super
<Mmike> nasao sam snimku radija 101 koju sam snimao tamo negdje jos dok sam na lanistu zivio
<Mmike> 5+ godina :)
<Mmike> i slusam
<Mmike> i reklame i sve, k'o da radio slusam :)
<SilverSpace> ne radi i dalje 
<SilverSpace> sve sam slozio kako bi trebalo biti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako si napunio hosts fajlu, aj restartaj networking servis i probaj opet wget , ne bi smio imati istu gresku
<Mmike> hahaha
<Mmike> zlocesta djeca :)
<Mmike> mrak :)
<SilverSpace> sysctl -p kaze da je disable
<BotaniCar> a, si napravio kaj sam te zamolio ? Pustimo kaj sustav tvrdi da je inejblano/disejblano, nije mu za vjerovati ocito :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si restartao networking ? 
<SilverSpace> da 
<BotaniCar> kako ?
<SilverSpace> i rucno i reboot
<SilverSpace> i nista isto sranje
<BotaniCar> ajebate :) Ne kuzim kaj je, i dalje ti gadja IPv6 :) jelly kak bi SilverSpace i ja mogli sjebat' debian tak da kod rizolvanja ne gleda prvo host fajlu ?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/485922_4759126129861_1435462305_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je fb alergican na mene
<jelly> BotaniCar: makni smece iz hosts fajle...?
<BotaniCar> isprobano :( 
<jelly> ali?
<jelly> ak nemas 'v6 connectivity vec samo link-local ipv6 adresu, gnu libc u debianu je bagav
<jelly> <dpkg> From Debian Squeeze/6.0 onwards, <IPv6> is built into the Linux kernel (excluding the loongson-2f flavour).  To disable IPv6, add the kernel command line option ipv6.disable=1 to your bootloader.
<jelly> taj boot param je vjerojatno najjednostavniji workaround
<BotaniCar> Nisam i dalje siguran zakaj to ne dela silveru, sad provjerava da li mu i drugi uređaji  manifestiraju isti problem (smece od rutera?)  :)
<jelly> a koju distru ima
<BotaniCar> ubuntu, probali smo ciscenje hosta i disejbl ipv6-a , no kad wgeta url, ovaj mu i dalje resolva v6 adresu 
<jelly> onda disejbl ipv6 nije prosao
<BotaniCar> tak to i meni izgleda, ili kao da mu DNS koji koristi silom vraca v6 rezultate
<jelly> nije (samo) dns kriv
<jelly> ok, mozda je, al bi to bilo neobicno
<BotaniCar> i jedno i drugo moje nagadjanje ulaze u zonu sumraka :) A silver je otisao jesti pljeskavice i ne daje feedback :)
 * jelly jeo njoke u pizzeriji viva, skupi ali izvrsni
<BotaniCar> skupi = ? 
<jelly> 55kn njoki s lososom i skampima, bez skampi
<BotaniCar> nda, mogao si se kojeceg finog za 55kn najesti .. 
<jelly> imaju fantasticne domace njoke
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> za 55 kuna njoki
<Mmike> ima ramstek za toliko
<BotaniCar> Joj, sd bummoral zenu nagovarati da meni doma napravi, a ne da joj se to :)
<jelly> za 5 kn manje kolega je uzeo i njoke i puretinu
 * jelly ne jede ramstek
 * BotaniCar ne jede skoro nista za sto bi dao 55kn :( Ne za radnog vremena
<jelly> YOLO
 * jelly hides
<BotaniCar> :))))))))
<BotaniCar> "Okay, everybody in this room who's telekinetic, raise my hand"
<jelly> ti imas dete i druge prioritete
 * weshmashian ne jede
<BotaniCar> ^^ nisam gablao za 55kn ni prije, zato sam i imao 50% kesa za stan :)
<BotaniCar> OK, to i par dobro plasiranih ucjena 
<Mmike> zato si tak zgoljav :)
<Mmike> tj, zato ti se nos istice
<Mmike> da imas grudi k'o ja nebi ti se nos opce skuzio
<jelly> heh
<jelly> BotaniCar: to objasnjava zas sam ja na 30% i nikak se ne mice
<BotaniCar> Eh, dobro si mi rekao :) I, zakaj svi u ovoj zemlji pretilih moju skladnu i atletsku gradju proglasavaju zgoljavoscu ?Ljudi , vi ste debeli, nisam ja mrsav :) Postoji i formula za izracun idealne kilaze - ja sam u njoj, a vi ne :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: no pun intended , fakat je tak, stisnul sam i na klopi i na zajebanciji, skupilo se 
<BotaniCar> necu ni spominjati da sam ja ustedio u vrijeme prije ovog, kad troskovi rastu neprimjetnije od ninje, a neumitnije od sumraka :(
<BotaniCar> Jesam vam cestitao dan zastite osobnih podataka ? Ili to ovdje nema smisla, svi znaju da privatnost ne postoji .. idem probati tu foru na #nevini 
<Mmike> kak sam si dobru mjuziklicu slinil :)
<vileni>  slinil?
<BotaniCar> SLINIL ! 
<vileni> nije ti to pljeskavica Mmike 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> nisma nit skuzio :)
<Mmike> kaj tipkam
<Mmike> mislim da sam nasao plocu
<Mmike> za 150 kuna
<BotaniCar> znam, citas nekaj o financijama, pa si se sjora Linica sjetio :)
<weshmashian> jelly: tek sad vidjeh da si u vivi bio... offiz mi je bil drito iznad njih :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad je to
<BotaniCar> jelly: cijeli dan, danas
<BotaniCar> ( ograniceno na EU, ameri/azijati takve gluposti ne slave)
<BotaniCar> VU HU !! Mmike, uskoro cu te pijanog moci prebaciti doma bez napora: http://phys.org/news/2013-01-star-trek-tractor-miniature.html
<jelly> Mmike je hardly "microscopic feature"
<BotaniCar> Work in progress ! 
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: si probao kad pocherati phpvirtualbox ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ja sam, prije godine dana... not working as advertised
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ista stvar i sad kod mene, radi u kontekstu da vidim da se proba spojiti (povuce XML) i tu se potrga. Si nasao alternativu ?
<dodobas> za virtualbox ne...
<dodobas> poceo sam korisiti VBoxHeadless
<BotaniCar> eh, da imam linux kantu .. :) 
<BotaniCar> thx
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj je to?
<Mmike> neki url
<Mmike> dodobas, ja to stalno koristim
<Mmike> senko mi dao ideju davno s nekim svojim vreperima, malo to rastrandziro kak meni pase i vozim
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: to mi je da se mogu s remote makine spojiti na management interface virtualboxa
<BotaniCar> opla, hecneru vrisnuo server na koj stavljam bekap ! 
<jelly> ma nek je vrisnuo stroj, samo da nisu diskovi
<BotaniCar> ja sam se ko malo dijete razveselio tome da mi provajder ne daje muda pod bubrege (iskusih i to), nego dobijem report da nekaj ne dela, da bu delalo , i da se ne zivciram jako 
<Mmike> blah
<jelly> BotaniCar: eee kad bi nasi provideri tako
<BotaniCar> Znajuc tko si, ovo je uvrnuta shala, joke nonetheless ! 
<jelly> *uzdah*
<SilverSpace> Spajanje na fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net (fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net)|2001:590:1:102::c690:7378|:443... nije uspjelo: Protokol ne podržava familiju adrese.
<SilverSpace> i moz ga hebati 
<SilverSpace> kaj god da sam probao 
<BotaniCar> da, i dalje si na v6, jel to i na drugim uredjajima u toj mrezi dobijas kao gresku ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: pasteaj output od "ip a" 
<jelly> jebate, ko je prevodio te greške treba ga streljat
<SilverSpace> jelly: da slazem se 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i na drugom racunalu isto 
<jelly> moram si u glavi prevest natrag na "address family not supported" da znam o cem se radi
<jelly> da su stavili "vrstu" ili "oblik" adrese, ajde
<SilverSpace> hm da to isto probam i na windozima
<SilverSpace> "OVE NAŠE budale su se zafrkavale. To je katastrofalno koliko su nezreli i koliki su kreteni. To je živa istina i to nitko živ neće opravdati. Ja se u ime njih šest ispričavam hrvatskoj javnosti, izjavio je jučer po izlasku iz zgrade suda Ante Madunić, odvjetnik jednog od šestorice uhićenih zbog bombaškog napada na Trgu bana Josipa Jelačića
<SilverSpace> hihi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako vise uredjaja na mrezi ima istu gresku, moja je pretpostavka da ono sto im radi resolving ne radi kak treba. Mozes se SSHati direktno na ruter i probati prevesti tu adresu u IP ( nslookup, dig, ping, kaj god imas )
<jelly> SilverSpace: to su ta djeca trebala reci, javno na tvu, da im se ljudi smiju
<BotaniCar> dobri su klinci, treba utilizirati supljikav zakon. Usput, o istom trosku, daju razloge da Milanovic pojaca policijske snage i uvede vladavinu straha 
<jelly> i recimo da ih je gadjati trulim jajima i paradajzom
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne mogu se ssht na taj router orginal je firmwer gore tp-link 
<BotaniCar> a mozes u windowsima / linuxu podesiti da ti DNS bude neki drugi, ne taj TPlink ?
<SilverSpace> ljen sam sve presloziti a imam sve pripremljeno 
<SilverSpace> na cabel modemu ne mogu nista dirati isto
<jelly> Re: vbox, orakl sjutra ima neke frii seminare https://wikis.oracle.com/display/virtualsysadminday/Home
<SilverSpace> ali opet ne kuzim zasto nece samo na te fb linkove a sve drugo mi radi 
<jelly> zato sto samo fb ima ipv6 connectivity kak spada
<jelly> mozda cak ni fb nego akamai
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: probaj "dig @195.29.150.3 fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net" ( ako si na tcomu, ako ne, zamijeni 195.29.. s DNSom svog ISP-a) ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti pljune: host fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Host fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net not found: 5(REFUSED)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> fino si ti sebi potrgao stroj
<Mmike> kaj ti pise u resolv.fonc?
<Mmike> FONC FONC!
<Mmike> conf, dakako
<vileni> tipfeler dan :)
<SilverSpace> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<SilverSpace> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<SilverSpace> fuj klik 
<BotaniCar> fino, sad 127.0.0.1 zamijeni s 178.17.127.130 (ako je taj iz proslog testa ok) i probaj opet
<BotaniCar> ne znam jel treba networking restart
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pise velikim slovima 'do not edit', a ti bas 'zamijeni' :)
<Mmike> slusam blackout iz 2006te
<Mmike> ucinilo me nervoznim
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: pise i zasto, za jednokratni test je ok 
<Mmike> da, al' nesh mi time rijesit prol :)
<BotaniCar> daj strimaj negdje, budi hiphop prvaj, moj junak ! 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: NECU, ALI CU BITI SIGURAN DA JE PROBLEM U TOME 
<BotaniCar> jeba ga caps
<Mmike> premotam jedno 20 minuta napred - i dalje jedno-te-isto :)
<BotaniCar> :) kak je veliko to , Mmike ? Dodje mi da te zicam :)
<SilverSpace> ma necu nis mjenjati budem probao se prisiliti i zamjeniti drugi router sa openwrt gore 
<SilverSpace> pa cu vidjeti 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tebi ce se ueber dopast, ima prije toga elektro, jako dobar
<Mmike> oko 150 minta mp3ca
<BotaniCar> Iha :) 
<BotaniCar> De sheraj nedze, mogu ja sisat to i s 10Kb/h :) 
<Mmike> 213M
<BotaniCar> msg url ? :) 
<Mmike> a nemam
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> uploada se
<BotaniCar> aha, mislio sam da ti s DSLa povucem, limitiram se da skidam s 10 kila i do iduce place ce biti gotovo :)
<Mmike> 90k/sec
<Mmike> 45 minuta
<BotaniCar> 90K ? Jebate, jos uvijek duplo brze nego ja mogu . 
<BotaniCar> Si i dalje nezadovoljan Amisom ? 
<BotaniCar> I, jel radi Senka (Kuki) jos tamo ? :)
<Mmike> auuuuu, senka
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> znam da radi marijo
<Mmike> ne, radi mi ok
<Mmike> iako nisam kabl promijenio
<Mmike> znaci da je kod njih bio bed
<BotaniCar> da, ISPovska posla .. 
<BotaniCar> SNIJEEEEG !!!!
<BotaniCar> SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG 
<BotaniCar> PADAVANIJAKO !!! 
<BotaniCar> uuuuguuuhuhuhuuhuhuhuuuu
<vileni> kao dijete kad vidi snijeg :)
<vileni> u prvi tren sam pomislio da Mmike to pise
<Mmike> kme
<Mmike> tu ne pada
<vileni> kod mene par pahuljica bilo
<BotaniCar> vileni: ti se ne volis voziti po snijegu ?
<vileni> BotaniCar: volim nadasve
<BotaniCar> kaj se cudis mom veselju onda ? :D
<vileni> ne volim ove druge sto se voze, a ne vesele se, stovise ni neznaju
<BotaniCar> ae ae 
<vileni> ili jos gore, corse sa ljetnim gumama na 30cm snijega :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: lolwut?
 * jelly se pita di BotaniCar zivi
<vileni> ma evo pahuljica i u vrbiku :)
<jelly> i jel svjestan da je sutra, 30.01.2013., jelly na popisu za ciscenje snijega ispred zgrade
<obruT> kod nas je blesav raspored, ide po katovima i moj kat uvijek zapadne nedjelja
<obruT> a ja nikad vikendom nisam u zg :P
<jelly> đoraj se
<SilverSpace> palacinke zapecene
<vileni> mi ni nemamo raspored
<vileni> kod nas se cisti kad ima kuhanog vina ocito
 * SilverSpace ne cisti snijeg ispred zgrade 
<weshmashian> oh, paducka
<BotaniCar> jelly: najavljeno je do 2cm snijega, to se nema kaj cistiti
<BotaniCar> jelly: pada na kozjaku, ja sam na brdu, mozda do tebe ni ne dodje
<jelly> doslo je nes sitno leprsavo, jedva se vidi
<BotaniCar> nek' ti tak i ostane
<SilverSpace> ja se sa svojima posvadao i reko im prije par godina da im necu cistiti 
<BotaniCar> zakaj ? mislim, zakaj ste se posvadili (trazim izgovor) ? 
<vileni> ja si i lopatu novu kupio za eventualnost snijega
<SilverSpace> Mama, što ti je tata radio sinoć u sobi?
<BotaniCar> Ja sam ove godine strgal jednu lopatu :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj imas puno za cistiti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nit imam puno, nit mi je tesko. Ide mi na onu stvar kaj uvijek svi cekaj da ono prvo kaj napada ja pocistim, pa onda izadju van i muljaju kak delaju 
<BotaniCar> Prosle godine napadalo pol metra, susjeda izadje s partvisem :)
<BotaniCar> I, kao cisti nekaj .. 
<SilverSpace> kod mene su odmah garaze i parking pa sam im reko da si ciste sami to jer ja im za njihova mjesta necu cistit
<vileni> kako se zovu one gumice/nozice ispod laptopa na eng?
<vileni> nikako se ne mogu sjetiti kad se sjetim da bih ih narucio
<SilverSpace> tako sam ja trazio za misa na ebay nikako pronaci
<BotaniCar> vileni: rubber pads ? 
<BotaniCar> rubber stubs, pache :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: ja naletio na rubber feet, ali pad je bolje :)
<BotaniCar> velis, da vise od jednog rezultata :)
<vileni> vise od feet u svakom slucaju, iako je gugl predlozio to :)
<BotaniCar> cek, taj drekec i po 20$ zna kostati ? Buraz, zalijepi par podloznih plocica ispod, ovo ne vrijedi toliko :)
<vileni> ma one iz bauhausa za ormare :)
<vileni> da mu fino struji zrak ispod
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> rubber duck
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> rubber duck je za debugging
<jelly> ne to je rubber chicken
<jelly> rubber duck je za kupanje
<BotaniCar> centos minimal install je toliko minimal da ne dobijes u paketu ni man-pages .. 
<vileni> nope, rubber duck
<vileni> :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: ne dobijes ni wget
<jelly> \_o<
<vileni> i jos ponesto
<BotaniCar> ni crontab :))))))
<vileni> bas je minimal
<BotaniCar> dear gawd, i svejedno im installer image nije nikaj manji nego debianov .. 
<vileni> imam liniju za 2 ekrana duzine koja upristoji centos
<BotaniCar> jelly: debianov netinstall je jos uvijek ~190Mb ? 
<vileni> jedino, moras epel staviti da bi htop imao npr
<BotaniCar> je, epel i onaj drugi .. nemrem se sad sjetiti imena
<BotaniCar> iako, moram reci da nista sto netko moze ukucati u terminal nece od tog dreka napraviti pristojan OS :) Ne sjecam se da sam ikad za i jedan ljunix imao toliko pitanja 
<vileni> ma meni je ok centos, jos da mi se ne kolju OFED paketi na svakom apgrejdu :)
<BotaniCar> ne podsjecaj me na dane kad moram nadograditi svoju kramu .. budim se u hladnom znoju taj dan ujutro 
<jelly> rpmforge.
<BotaniCar> taj, hvala jelly
<vileni> ja nisam nista znao o centosu, a onda sam odlucio instalirati computing cluster s njim :)
<jelly> sve sto pise u topicu od #rhel kanala ;-)
<BotaniCar> iako, od njega sam digao ruke, nekonzistentni su 
<BotaniCar> prekonekoliko puta mi paketi od tamo trazishe dependencije koji ne postoje (vise)
<jelly> nama je vendor slozio rh cluster i radi dobro
<BotaniCar> blazeni 'w'
<vileni> jelly: za koju namjenu?
<SilverSpace> definicija starih stvari > Bacis ih jucer i danas ti bas to zatreba
<jelly> vileni: ha za orakl db
<vileni> eh, meni je trebao za CFD i FEA programe :)
<vileni> tj ne meni, nego "znanstvenicima" :9
<jelly> aha, ovo je failover sa dva nodica, a ti odma computing grid
 * Vlado9A3CY ima lampe za SilverSpace-a :)
<SilverSpace> oj Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, u kojem si ti kvartu?
<SilverSpace> super sad ih samo moras sacuvati 
<SilverSpace> u dubravi 
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam 2km od Sesveta prema Dubravi... Novo Brestje ...
<SilverSpace> gle nema zurbe
<Vlado9A3CY> hoćeš da se najdemo na okretištu Dubec? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay...
<Vlado9A3CY> štos je kaj sutra možda neću biti slobodan ...
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ovih dana dolestan sam ne hodam 
<SilverSpace> zato i kazem sacuvaj ih :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali okay... kad ti bude prilika, reci, pa se bumo dogovorili ...
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, bez brige... samo ozdravi sto prije :)
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi do ponedjeljka biti ok 
<Vlado9A3CY> kao prilog bus na poklon dobio i nekoliko ledica :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay...
<SilverSpace> oo :)
<Vlado9A3CY> vidimo se, lp ;)
<SilverSpace> pozdrav i tebi thx jos jednom
<Vlado9A3CY> nema na cemu, sve je okay ... pozdrav i tebi, bok ;)
<SilverSpace> inace sam ti svaku nedjelju u sesvetama
<SilverSpace> u jednom kafichu
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... u kojem? :)
<SilverSpace> prvi semofor prema dubokom jarku
<SilverSpace> desno 
<SilverSpace> preko puta auto praone
<Vlado9A3CY> znam... samo ne znam kak se zove ...
<Vlado9A3CY> budemo se culi do nedjelje...
<SilverSpace> da ne znam ni ja zaboravih
<SilverSpace> ma nema zurbe 
<Vlado9A3CY> moram sada away anyway :) ... see you all later :)
 * Vlado9A3CY is away
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> tako i tak taj projekt ne moza krenuti prije proljeca 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu na balkon 
<SilverSpace> zima je
<Vlado9A3CY> ok, ali ideja se i meni dopala :) ...
<SilverSpace> bit ce slika
<Vlado9A3CY> pa cu kad najdem vremena i ja probati kak to izgleda... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a ove dvije lampe kaj imam za tebe su bas onak uscuvane... jednake su obje ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i nisu prenapunjene elektrodama ...
<Vlado9A3CY> tak da sigurno budu dobro zgledale ;)
<jelly> hm, ak mi grafička kartica konstantno pokazuje 80°C a pod opterećenjem do 99°C, što prvo gledati
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly, ventilator :)
<jelly> ima neki mali 6cm 
<Vlado9A3CY> e taj :)
<jelly> doima se kao da radi
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda ti se prasina nabila medju pera hladnjaka
<Vlado9A3CY> skini ventilator i ocisti prasinu
<hbogner> jelly, mjenjaj to za veci ventilaor, inace su tisi i imaju veci protok zrqaka
<SilverSpace> i stara pasta puno znaci
<jelly> onda bi morao mijenjati i onaj pasivni komad lima
<Vlado9A3CY> da... skini hladnjak s procesora, ocisti staru pastu ...
<hbogner> ja sam mjenao 6cm za 8cm ventilator i monirao a "a je to" principom gore i godinama vec radi puno hladnije
<Vlado9A3CY> namazi novom pastom ...
<Vlado9A3CY> stavi hladnjak i ventilator ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i trebalo bi opet drzati vodu neko vrijeme :)
<hbogner> e ali hladnjak samostavio orginal, samo postavio 8cm ventilator za kuciste :D
<Vlado9A3CY> termo vodljiva pasta je svakako potrebna, bio hladnjak original ili kopija :)
<jelly> vec imam fanove koji gura zrak i fan koji vuce zrak iz kucista, taj dio je ok
<jelly> diskovi su se spustili za 6-10 stupnjeva
<jelly> al grafulja nije
<hbogner> jelly, ok, ali ja sam sa hladnjaka na grafickoj skinuo ventilator i na njegovo mjesto stavio veci ventilator koji je predvidjen za kuciste
<jelly> o.o
<hbogner> sad sve ovisi o hladnjaku na grafickoj kaj se moze namontirat gore
<hbogner> ovaj je imao veliki grill na koji stane 8cm case fan
<hbogner> nazalost nemam sliku
<jelly> ok, to treba vidit, al grafulja je kakti low-power GT220 i mislim da cak ima modela sa cistom pasivom i istim chipom
<hbogner> sad
<vileni> ima pasivnih :)
<jelly> heh
<jelly> > Gdina je zvao netko iz $firme u vezi posla, no gdin nije shvatio točno tko ga je zvao. Naime, u tom trenutku je bio pod anestezijom, tako da ne možemo isključiti mogućnost da ga nije zvao netko iz $firme. Može provjera za svaki slučaj?
<SilverSpace> nadem dva sarafica u velikoj kutiji sa sarafima nakon duzeg prekapanja i nakraju mi opet padnu u tu kutiju 
<SilverSpace> bemti nespretnjakovica
<jelly> sito za sarafe
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPb8MuMQDoA#t=3m4s
<datase> jelly: Title: Miroslav Čangalović- Za Ovčara I Kablara/Bilećanka, Views: 18885, Rating: 94.4186%
<SilverSpace> kaj je egryqu.exe 
<SilverSpace> ne pise nigdje nis
<weshmashian> pokreni pa vidi :)
<jelly> ne pokreci ga sine, brisi, brisi!
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: to stavi novi xbmc na rpi 
<SilverSpace> ja obrisem ono se vratu nakon nove nadogradnje
<Vlado9A3CY> otkrio sam irssi :) ... just testing :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: vece 
<SilverSpace> kaj se testira
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: vecer i tebi :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> evo slozio sam si irssi :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> sad samo ne kuzim je li mi prihvatio nickserv identify ...
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren ...
<SilverSpace> irssi jedino i koristim od kad znam za irc
<Vlado9A3CY> da, izgleda da moram rucno upisati ...
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ovo je bas zgodno ...
<Vlado9A3CY> otisao sam bas u terminal... Ctrl Alt F1 :)
<Vlado9A3CY> samo da vidim rade li nasa slova ... šđčćž ŠĐČĆŽ
<Vlado9A3CY> ne rade :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bar ih ja ovdje ne vidim :)
<SilverSpace> ja ga imam na drugom serveru u scren pokrenutom
<SilverSpace> ja ih vidim 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> šđčćž ŠĐČĆŽ
<Vlado9A3CY> moram provjeriti zasto mi se automatski ne identificira na nickserv ... ne, ne vidim, vidim samo kvadratice :)
<Vlado9A3CY> sad se u GUI vracam valjda s Ctrl Alt F7 ...
<SilverSpace> ja nemam auto namjesten 
<SilverSpace> da
<Vlado9A3CY> eh da, kad si vec tu :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ma nista... procitati cu upute :D
<Vlado9A3CY> idem restartat irssi da vidim je li to to ...
<Vlado9A3CY> opet ne kuzim je li me nickserv identificirao ili ne :(
<SilverSpace> pokreni rucno pace ti reci
<Vlado9A3CY> da, rucno sam upisao i onda je okay ...
<SilverSpace> jel ti reko da si vec prijavljen
<Vlado9A3CY> jos kada bih skuzio kako bih postavio da mi automatski kod pokretanja ode u odredjeni prozor ... a ne da ga moram seliti :)
<Vlado9A3CY> konkretno, #ubuntu-hr mi je u prozoru 2
<Vlado9A3CY> pogledat cu upute :)
<SilverSpace> uh to ti ne znam meni se otvori di sam bio zadnji puta
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: nije mi rekao da sam vec prije prijavljen
<Vlado9A3CY> ma skuziti cu ja sve :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> s vremenom :)
<SilverSpace> onda te ne prijavi pokreni sad opet prijavu i vidi sto ce ti reci
<Vlado9A3CY> da, sada mi je tek rekao da sam already logged in
<SilverSpace> eto 
<Vlado9A3CY> sredit cu ja to :)
<SilverSpace> mene je to isto zajebavalo 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay... veceras "oni dolaze" negdje iza 22h na TV :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> idem dalje... thank you ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> ali sad kad sam prijavljen na serveru koji stalno radi nije mi problem
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ... idem samo jos probati it konzole iz GUI-ja ... provjeriti vide li se nasa slova ...
<Vlado9A3CY> šđčćž ŠĐČĆŽ
<Vlado9A3CY> eh :) ... ovdje vidim slova okay :)
<SilverSpace> ja vidim :)
<Vlado9A3CY> however ... bitno da radi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later
<SilverSpace> poz
 * Vlado9A3CY is currently away :)
<jelly-home> ćušpajz i đuveč
<infy-> zar nije đuvedž :o
<SilverSpace> 21:25 < Vlado9A3C> okay... veceras "oni dolaze" negdje iza 22h na TV :) ...
<SilverSpace> di je to 
<Guest15956> čekajte dok skužim :)
<Daniel_Levak> Ekipa, ima koga da mi pomogne oko RAID Mirror-a
<Daniel_Levak> pozelenio sa već
<jelly-home> pobježe
<infy-> Å to li je to T-Com napravio sa svojim speedtest.t-com.hr...
<infy-> ping 5ms?
<infy-> I like it.
<Vlado9A3CY> quit
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-29
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> zanimljivo :) facebook ne radi iz chrometa :)
<dodobas> yeloo
<vileni> zijev
<Mmike> no dobro
<Mmike> je'l vam radi facebook normalno?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> i meni u virtualboxu radi normalno
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> proxy switcher zajebava
<Mmike> kad njega ugasim, radi normalno
<Mmike> al' cek... zasto onda u FFu timeouta?
<Mmike> krivo!
<Mmike> radi kad idem preko proxyja u USA
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> amisu prokleti
<Mmike> al' zastso radi u virutalboxu?  :)
<jelly-home> format fail na T-Mobile self-service stranicama: Ukupan iznos računa 		151.8
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> vileni, kupio sma si konacno futrolicu za s3mini
<Mmike> u tele2 :)
<vileni> Mmike: kakva je
<vileni> ja curi kupio neku fancy pa je malo premala
<Mmike> vrlo ok
<Mmike> maxmobile je firma
<vileni> ja za s2 uzeo onu plastiku sto ide iza
<Mmike> ma to i ja
<Mmike> gumu onu
<vileni> neda mi se vise sa futrolama gnjaviti
<Mmike> i foliju preko
<Mmike> izolirao sam problem, cini se, na amish
<vileni> a ima gorilla glass, valjda ga necu zagrebati :)
<Mmike> na mobitelu preko vifija ne radi, a preko vipneta radi
<Mmike> moram mackama po hranu
<Mmike> aj se vidio
<Mmike> dvidmop
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> oj Mmike 
<BotaniCar> jutar
<BotaniCar> [02:44:11] <frip> thees a zoo in my ass
<BotaniCar> [02:44:13] <frip> with no cages
<BotaniCar> ,lol, veselica bez mene :)
<weshmashian> mrmlj :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<hbogner> ha ha ha, mislim da mi napajanje memre izdrzat sve kaj sam natrpao u kuciste, jucer se rusilo, pa sam jutros istekao extra ventilatzore i backup diskove, pa sad testiram
<hbogner> cim sam ga opteretio se blokirao
<hbogner> sad bez extra stvari testiram i za sad bez beda
<vileni> pa kakvo ti je to napajanje
<dodobas> hbogner: n00b
<hbogner> vileni, doslo uz kuciste :( znam da nije trebalo tako, ali  budzet je bio kratak, sad radim anex sa dodatkom za novo napajanje :D
<dodobas> hbogner: 400w no name ?
<vileni> hbogner: pa grozno :) 
<vileni> radije bih 350w chuftek nego bilokoji noname :)
<hbogner> 450
<hbogner> ali gledam lcpower 600
<vileni> ali inace, corsair su dobri
<hbogner> to bi trebalo bit ok
<hbogner> i jeftino
<hbogner> 360 cca
<dodobas> bit ok i jeftino, n00b :P
<vileni> corsair 500w za 440? :)
<BotaniCar> ja relativno nedavno ubo nekakvo gigabyte napajanje i pokazalo se bolje od Anteca na testiranju :) Usput, skoro sam spalio multimetar :)
<vileni> ja dobio gratis neko od 780w
<vileni> jedino se ne sjecam koje je :)
<hbogner> hmm
<BotaniCar> napajanja su precijenjena. Treba imati 300W napajanje, a sve kaj trosi struju delegirati negdje 
<vileni> reci to mom GPU
<BotaniCar> kaj, imas gpu kaj nemre delat' bez dodatnog pristeka ? Fail@buying :)
<vileni> 2x dodatnog
<vileni> isto nije buying, dobio gratis
<vileni> sve si mislim da HEP salje nekim cudnim kanalima hardver u moje ruke
<BotaniCar> onda prodaj i kupi postenu graficku, a ne to cudoviste koje su dizajnirali u Krskom da pospjese promet :)
<jelly-home> poklonili ti kad su dobili racun za struju?
<BotaniCar> :) ˇˇ
<vileni> ali sve u svemu, nije tako strasno
<BotaniCar> ad da, nije toliko strasno, bojis se upaliti neku igrcu jer je pitanje hoces li imati za racun struje ili hranu kad dodje naplata :)
<BotaniCar> Jebo to ! :) 
<vileni> i dalje je jeftiniji utrosak struje nego apgrejd na noviji ekvivalent
<BotaniCar> nish ti ne vjerujem :) 
<BotaniCar> JOJ ! Jebo ga caca i virtualboc .. ako bootam centos S emuliranim CDROM uredjajem - boot error 18, ako bootam bez, onda ne mogu guest additions instalirati :) Pa, sunac mu :) 
<BotaniCar> Usput, jel vam radi facebook ? :)
<jelly-home> kak se to provjeri
<BotaniCar> probaj provjeriti newsfeed :)
<jelly-home> bez accounta?
<jelly-home> ^_^
<BotaniCar> De, nemoj reci da si isti k'o silver :) 
<BotaniCar> enivej, ako je zaista tako, probaj samo naslovnicu otvoriti, ja dobijam ERR103
<jelly-home> naslovnica radi i pise "Sign up" i forma
<BotaniCar> humh, thx 
<jelly-home> vrlo vjerojatno nije ista stvar
<BotaniCar> meni nece ni to otvoriti (103)
<vileni> meni sve normalno radi
<jelly-home> Mmike se tuzio malocas da mu sa amisa ne radi
<BotaniCar> heh, ja na tcomu .. idem bas vidjeti iz altusa
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: um, brijem da imas negdje za skinut guest additions kao .iso
<weshmashian> pa skines na virtualku itd :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: siguran sam da ima, ali mi kompliciraju zivot .. idem vidjeti zakaj taj error 18 dobijam i koji je to kuki u stvari,jucer sam samo disejblao emulaciju CDROMa kao brzo rjesenje 
<BotaniCar> ae, dela FB iz altusa .. opet mi se proxy polomil u firmi .. 
<hbogner> a daaj me nemoj zezat, resetirao sma jutros ruter, pa zaso sad opet
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, nemres mjerit struju kratkog spoja sam tak ;)
<BotaniCar> kaj ti ,Mmike :) Kad si zadnji put imal multimetar u ruci ? :D
<Mmike> jucer
<Mmike> isao vidjet dal' je crklo napajanje starcima zeninim
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> crkla maticna
<BotaniCar> :D 
<Mmike> kome jos FB ne radi?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tebi?
<BotaniCar> Meni,da. Proxy makina moze wgetat index.html s www.facebook.com, ali stanice nutra ne mogu docekati da se sucelje iscrta .. 
<BotaniCar> s vanjske mi mreze radi 
<BotaniCar> isto tako, radi mi ping s makina koje su u mrezi i ne crta im interfejs
<weshmashian> works for me (tm)9
 * BotaniCar hijacks weshmashian's connection
<weshmashian> nebus se bas usrecil :)
<BotaniCar> odem se ributat, mozda pomogne, ipak su to windowsi
<hbogner> Mmike, kad smo kod struje, ja bi mjerac, ajmo se dogovorit za jedan dan ovaj tjedan ako mozes
<hbogner> da to vise rjesimo
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> kad si slobodan?
<Mmike> tj, koji dio dana?
<Mmike> osh sutra rucat?
<Mmike> erm, ne, u cetvrtak
<hbogner> ocak, u cetvrtak ujutro mi ispit
<hbogner> *ovak
<hbogner> pa mozda najbolje u petak
<hbogner> da, sutra cu rucat, ali neznam di ni kad :D
<hbogner> jer u petak su mi rezultati i usmeni ako prodjem
<hbogner> a inace sam slobodan iza 16 poslje radnog vremena
<Mmike> da, amis nesto sere
<Mmike> prek US proxyja i prek carnetovih proxyja stvar radi ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar, uploadao se radio101
<BotaniCar> o0o0o !! di di ? 
<Mmike> http://x.twmentor.com/mike/r101-electro-hop.mp3
<Mmike> mosh cuclat kol'ko god osh brzo :)
<BotaniCar> Hvala :)
<hbogner> kae to?
<BotaniCar> Stari radio :) 
<Mmike> hbogner, one man music show te nakon toga blackout, sa 101icie iz, brijem, 2006te
<Mmike> znam da sam jos bio na lanistu
<Mmike> onda mozda i 2005ta
<Mmike> BotaniCar, onaj prvi dio mi odlican :) onaj blackoutast mi naporan za popizdit
<hbogner> ahaa
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mnijem da ce mi oboje odgovarati :) 
<Mmike> vjerujem :)
<BotaniCar> Samojos da nadjem neki servis kojem cu gurnuti sve to , pa dea mi izbaci playlistu :)
<BotaniCar> Enivej, FB mi radi, ako idem kroz vanjski proxy ( anonymizer )
<dodobas> Saving to: `r101-electro-hop.mp3'
<dodobas> 100%[========================================================================================================================================================>] 241.267.356 73,4M/s
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> kad imas brzu vezu
<BotaniCar> "dobrodosli u microsoftovu  korisnicku podrsku" ::)
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, meni proradilo i bez proxya, s amisa
<Mmike> a bas si vpn slazem prema 'tom nekom serveru' nebll' njegov squid bez ssh tuneliranja koristio
<dodobas> Mmike: a morao sam probati :)
<Mmike> dodobas, imam ti jos par zanimljivih linkova ako hoces? :) prvoklasni vidio materijali :)
<dodobas> nah....
<jelly-home> Mmike: openvpn?
<dodobas> nemam vremena za prvoklasne video materijale...
<vileni> sigurno neke perverzije
<dodobas> totalno sam sdebilio do kraja tjedna... a i cijeli drugi mjesec
<jelly-home> Mmike: koji god vpn slozis, javi kak se nosi sa promjenama ip adrese
<dodobas> jelly-home: moja isksutva s openvpn-om s klijentima na dinamičkim adresama...
<dodobas> radi ako ne ocekujes previse...
<dodobas> tipa 50tak klijenata i statican IP za server
<jelly-home> ocekujem povratak connectivityja ispod 30 sekundi i da mi ne popucaju connnectioni
<Mmike> jelly, da, openvpn
<dodobas> a, mozes se igrati s timeout parametrima
<jelly-home> postojeci tcp connectioni kroz tunel, jelte
<Mmike> imam sad 2 vpna prema poslu
<Mmike> i nikad problema
<Mmike> kad ugasim/upalim router unutar minute se vpn reconnecta
<Mmike> s time da imam namjesten modem da mi se disconnecta svako jutro u 4:30
<dodobas> doduse u ovom use-caseu... timeout nije bitan...
<Mmike> jelly, e, da, nekad ne popucaju connectioni
<Mmike> tj, cesto ne popucaju
<jelly-home> nekad :-|
<Mmike> recimo, cesto imam tmux sa po 10 sessiona na razne mysql slaveove di vrtim 'watch -n1 mysqladmin proc' i jos neke djidje
<Mmike> i kad to imam upaljeno, ne pukne mi ssh
<Mmike> kad nemam, onda dodjem ujutro pa se moram rekonektat svukud
<hbogner> Mmike, jel moze onda petak?
<Mmike> hbogner, jasta. kad/di?
<dodobas> hbogner: vec planiras da ces pasti na ispitu....
<dodobas> ccc
<hbogner> poslje podne ili iza 16
<dodobas> sto uopce izlazis... :P
<hbogner> dodobas, ispit je u cetvetak
<hbogner> znaci poslje ispita
<Mmike> otrovni covjece :)
<Mmike> pa daj ga pusti da dise :)
<Mmike> ak je izabro bit lijeni trut bez fakuleta, neka ga! :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a zakaj ja vpn ne turnem na linksysa?
<weshmashian> bas zelis da svi imaju pristup na vpn? :)
<Mmike> pa, svi od doma, da :)
<dodobas> Mmike: dugogodisnjim druzenjem s hbogner, deducirah da njega najbolje motivira INAT
<dodobas> pa onda moram taj inat provocirat :)
<hbogner> dodobas, znas me ...
<Mmike> opet fb ne radi
<Mmike> kad bi bar naso jos nesto sto ne radi :)
<Mmike> ovak djelujem neozbiljno
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.planetf1.com/ ? :)
<Mmike> jedino fb kenja
<BotaniCar|2> Eo, ovo ce me razbuditi ! :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zko7pBeHkk
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Fu Manchu - King Of The Road, Views: 819359, Rating: 99.18951%
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> aha rade fb linkovi 
<SilverSpace> zamjenio router na kojem je openwrt
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji provider si ti
<Mmike> i, daj taj neki link, plz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.btnet.hr/
<Mmike> a neki fb link?
<Mmike> jutarnja temperatura zraka izmedju 2 i 4
<Mmike> negdje u 2005toj :)
<Mmike> mesic jos bio predsjednik
<Mmike> ajme
<Mmike> racan jos ziv!
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/165094_406318816120776_966513362_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> sad mi otvara vase linkove :)
<SilverSpace> cudno kak mi nece rhythmbox otvorit mjuzu u mrezi a tootem hoce
<SilverSpace> Load: 0.21 0.32 0.20
<SilverSpace> yep sve radi 
<SilverSpace> zivio openwrt
<SilverSpace> 842n je sasvim ok mada ne bi bilo lose da ima vise od 8Mb flesha
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si probao ddwrt?
<jelly> kaj ce ti vise od 8MiB??
<SilverSpace> jelly: ima toliko toga  kaj bi se jos dalo gore sloziti a da ne slazem na usb 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam budem probao na ovaj stari router 
<SilverSpace> opa ima irssi i na openwrt
<jelly> SilverSpace: ma ok, al sto ti od toga sto postoji zapravo treba?
 * Mmike ima 32MB :)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/3x  
<SilverSpace> rpi
<SilverSpace> jelly: trenutno imam sve kaj mi treba na njemu sambu torrent 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji je to router
<Mmike> wrt54g
<Mmike> verzija 1
<Mmike> ili 2
<Mmike> ona s puno rama
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa, torrent i fileshare ionako ne mozes vrtiti bez pravog storagea
<Mmike> zato ima 64GB SD karticu :)
<SilverSpace> da vanjski disk je u planu sad imam neki usb od 8G
<Mmike> idem amis zvat 
<Mmike> da mi kaze zakaj mi facebook ne radi
<BotaniCar|2> Aj javi kad dovrsis, da znam jel da i ja zovem 
<BotaniCar|2> usput, jel dobijes 'zero sized reply' ako ostavis da ceka?
<SilverSpace> kaj je sad presla moja bolest na vas :)
<BotaniCar|2> mnijem da su samo manifestacije iste :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, timeoute dobijem
<Mmike> sad pokusavam s curlom to izimitirati
<Mmike> da im mogu poslati
<Mmike> al' moram fejkat gomilu sranja, neznam dal' cu uspjet sam tak
<SilverSpace> opet imam neki neideficirani ip u mrezi 
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, veli mi amis da facebookovi DNS serveri kenjaju
<Mmike> i da promjenim na googleove dns servere
<Mmike> i fakat, stavim 8.8.8.8 za DNS na svom stroju
<Mmike> i radi k'o veliko
<Mmike> doduse, lik nije objasnio kako facebookovi DNSovi preko googla rade ok, a preko amisa ne :)
<BotaniCar> kaj kaj ?? kenjanje FB DNS-a se odrazava kak ? Propagiraju sranja ISPovim DNSovima ?
<Mmike> tko ce znat
<SilverSpace> ha kad preskaniram sa nmap onda nema tog ip_a
<civija> SilverSpace: nmap -p0 123.456.789.012
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: moguce je da facebookov geo dns za odredjene upite sa odredjenih rangeva daje gluposti kao rezultat
<dodobas> Mmike: :D
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: istina, pozaboravil sam da su on tak veliki da nemaju isti dns za sve regije 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<dodobas> amis tehnicar je sebi dozvolio da okrivi FB :)
<Mmike> dodobas, da :)
<dodobas> ipak si ti samo puny korisnik, a on bog... jednim klikom ti unisti internet :)
<SilverSpace> u skoli kod sestre su dobili stare laptope od PBZ_a ali kaj su svi sam 256Mb rama skoro neupotrebljivo osim da drze windoze gore
<SilverSpace> neko si je pobrao svaj ram iz laptopa
<SilverSpace> sve masine su hp 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to ti je danas moderno, nama je bilo preskupo staviti ta racunala na ekoloski otpad, pa smo ih donirali...
<dodobas> džubrad
<SilverSpace> hebga pisat ce im se da su dobili nesto a dobili su kitu i sad vise nece moc dobiti nista vise jer su vec dobili donacije
<SilverSpace> dzubrat 
<dodobas> i to isto...
<SilverSpace> i dalje ce sestra morati koristiti svoj stroj 
<SilverSpace> u nastavi 
<SilverSpace> ili iz svojega dzepa dat za ram 
<SilverSpace> koja gamad 
<BotaniCar> naravno da je moj problem s FB bio uzrokovan s moje strane .. nisam jos siguran kako .. Imam IpCop koji glumi i proxy. Nakon sto sam stanici koja inace zaobilazi proxy rekao da ide kroz njega - FB radi, onda sam se skinuo s proxya i nastavilo je raditi .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fakat si snimao nekakav kenjav blackout :(
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je ostalo, snimao sam ono prije
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, meni fb ne radi s amisa nikak
<Mmike> cudno mi je
<Mmike> mislio sma da je dns amisov poisonan
<Mmike> al' nije
<BotaniCar> sad je prestalo i meni .. daj nemoj coprat vise :)
<BotaniCar> sve se pocelo raspadati od kad Pozgaj dela tamo :) 
<Mmike> Da
<Mmike> zanimljiva korelacija :)
<BotaniCar> A moji dragi developeri ne znaju di im je kaj :) Imamo 3 servera iste namjene ( PROD, TEST, EDU) i pitam ih jesu postavili iste komponente - jesu, i daju popis .. trazim neke promjene, odbiju ih i iz nekog razloga daju opet popis ; a ovaj nije isti :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne zna se tu tko pije, samo tko placa
<dodobas> http://knightsofbadassdommovie.com/ :D
<SilverSpace> zenska iz firefly
<jelly> koja?
<jelly> summer glau
<jelly> ObXkcd: http://xkcd.com/311/
<SilverSpace> jelly: da ona
<obruT>  firefly je zabavna serija :)
<obruT> i ne zivcira ko ostale
<SilverSpace> meni je bila super
<SilverSpace> i film je ok
<SilverSpace> kroz film doznas sve kaj nisi mogao znati kroz seriju
<SilverSpace> obruT: vec tri dana na nogu ne mogu stat
<Mmike> sto smo danas naucili
<Mmike> kad saljete netcatom stvari preko mreze
<Mmike> zgodno je prvo poslati to kroz pigz
<Mmike> zna biti do 20-30% brze
<jelly> ako imas dovoljno coreova koji ne rade nis, da
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta si opet jeo ?
<Mmike> jelly, 8jezgreni posiljatelj
<Mmike> na primatelju cpu utilizacija nikakva
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne pitaj :)
<SilverSpace> hebo ti dd-wrt cucak pas .... pa kako skinuti image za tplink wr741 v4
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak pigz dela ? kompresira, prodje do druge strane i tamo lokalni pigz zna da mora dekompresirati ? ili nekaj drugo ?
<SilverSpace> taman ga bi isprobao ali sranje je tako zakomplicirano da mi se ne da
<BotaniCar> silver , a da prodas tog tplinka i ubodes neki HP ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pigz dela k'o pbzip2 ili gzip ili bilo koji taki
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a zakaj je bolji ?
<BotaniCar> utilizacija procesora ?
<Mmike> kak mislis - bolji?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pgzip je paralelni gzip
<Mmike> gzip zna samo s jednim cpujem raditi
<Mmike> pigz zna sa svima
<Mmike> pa kazes: tar cvf - | pigz -c4 | nc remotestsroj remoteport
<Mmike> i milina
<BotaniCar> jal me ne citas, jal volis da si isto tipkamo , meni svejedno :)
<Mmike> inace imam oko 115 MB/sec troughput na lokalnoj mrezi, kroz pigz imam oko 140-160, s tim da skoci i do 300 :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<BotaniCar> Smijem se Facebooku :) U zadnje vrijeme svi nesto prodaju 'moras prijeci na g+' spiku .. a do juce pljuvali da nish ne valja :)
<jelly> google je cca jednako djubre
<SilverSpace> skoro da 
<BotaniCar> mozda i gore , pojest ce mi uz vrijeme koje sad provedem dangubeci po socmrezama i dodatno koje cu provesti na navikavanje .. 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi je bolje slozen timeline
<SilverSpace> od ggole
<BotaniCar> jasem ovog konja dok ne umre
<BotaniCar> "Tvrtka Vodovod Osijek odlučila je svim građanima koji uredno plaćaju račune pokloniti hrvatsku zastavu. Kupit će se 30 tisuća zastava, a za to je tvrtka izdvojila 600 tisuća kuna (750 s PDV-om)."
<BotaniCar> ovo ne smije biti je**na istina .. kaj nisu neku pucku kuhinju snabdijeli s tim parama .. 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu oprati pare
<SilverSpace> provizja
<BotaniCar> kak ne, isti kua jel preplatio barjak ili konzerve graha
<SilverSpace> nije 
<SilverSpace> na barjacima imaju vezu na konzervama nemaju
<BotaniCar> Brate, da ti kazem da imam pol milje kuna za dati,postao bi mi veza iste nanosekunde :)
<BotaniCar> HLADETINA ! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_cheese
<jelly> taj head cheese ima svasta nestom i prave komade mesa
<BotaniCar> pa, i 'ladetina ima prave komade mesa .. bar tak kod mene delaju 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: od toga me i boli noga :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> This cut is generally known as hladetina, and is commonly produced after the traditional slaughter of pigs. A strongly seasoned version of this cut is called tlačenica or švargla (the latter being a loan-word from German). The name švargl is used for a variant where the chopped parts are stuffed inside the pig's stomach, similar to Scottish haggis.
<SilverSpace> croatia
<jelly> BotaniCar: nek se vije
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> \o/~
<SilverSpace> ma hebes dd-wrt ide gore openwrt na wr741 tu bar znam kak skinuti image za razliku od dd-wrt
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne odustaj ! Nebu tebe je'n obicni image hebal ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bas sam htio isprobati dd-wrt ali kujac losa im dokumentacija a da ne kazem neznam na njihovoj stranici ni naci kak downlodati image 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj bi ti rekao, osobno nisam probao ali svi ih hvale .. 
<BotaniCar> za kaj trazim image ?
<BotaniCar> tplink wr741 v4 ? 
<SilverSpace> da
<dodobas> oh fak... pa tko odobri ovakvu maskotu
<dodobas> https://support.mozillamessaging.com/hr/home
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  http://dd-wrt.com/site/support/other-downloads?path=others%2Feko%2FBrainSlayer-V24-preSP2%2F > 2013 > tvoj model 
<rut> silver http://twitter.com/OtvorenaMreza/status/109309931726962688
<BotaniCar> Frend: i got a parking ticket ; me: what movie ?
<SilverSpace> rut: ides hrpa i kaj gore stavljate
<rut> openwrt
<rut> imam negdje img koji sam radio za usb support
<SilverSpace> da openwrt je i kod mene na 703n i na 842n
<SilverSpace> rut: aha lemio si 
<rut> da
<rut> nema nista bez lemilice
<rut> al pizdarija
<SilverSpace> zato sam i kupio 842n :)
<SilverSpace> ja sad pripreman 703 za lemljenje
<rut> ma svi su oni isti . sitne razlike 
<rut> al za tu lovu kazem rade odlicno 
<jelly> kak ti tp-linki rade izlozeni vanjskim vremenskim neprilikama?
<rut> ko i ostala oprema .. 
<rut> dobra kutija i radit ce bez beda . zima/ljeto 
<jelly> gut
<SilverSpace> rut: i ako je na suncu 
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly> onda bijela kutija i suncobran
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> a slusaj .. nema pravila . on ce se grijat ako je na suncu .. ugradi ventilator 
<rut> stavi pasivni hladnjak 
<rut> za te pare nemos ocekivat nesto profi 
<rut> al mozes prckat po njemu koliko te volja 
<SilverSpace> istina
<rut> a i atheros je 
<rut> meni je to najbitnije .. 
<rut> sad sam nabavio stari SE515 .. naravno zbrikan .. ima mini-pci i broadcom .. pa idem vidjet dali mogu nesto iskemijat za openwrt 
<rut> al koliko vidim nema nesto korisno na google .. ono da radi 100%
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> u orginalu je vrtio 2.4.17 linux
<rut> a sad ce botanicar se smijat kad kazem da bi rad bsd gore nagurao 
<rut> haha
<jelly> netbsd mozda
<rut> je . tako nesto je . 2.4.x kernel
<BotaniCar> rut: necu se smijat' , zakaj ? 
<rut> pa tako .. to je stara krama .. neznam ni koliki mu flash .. 16MB ili manje
<SilverSpace> mi smo tu u kvartu mislili mrezu sloziti ali mi se sva ekipa odselila iz kvarta 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj je isplativije kupiti stan negdje drugdje nego dici wireless u dubravi ?:D
<rut> uffff . nista od toga . 4mb flash 16mb ram
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<rut> pa zg je pun mreza 
<rut> ko zna jel to radi vise . wifihr zgwireless dugave itd itd
<SilverSpace> rut: je samo kaj smo mi svoju zatvorenu htjeli imati svi smo bili u cca 100-100metara
<rut> sad trazi drugu ekipu :)
<SilverSpace> fuck otvorim lap a u slotu uopce nema rama 
<SilverSpace> kaj je to 
<SilverSpace> hp nx 6110
<jelly> SilverSpace: madjija... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwCTuM4YBIY#t=1m10s
<datase> jelly: Title: Changing RAM on nx6110, Views: 8509, Rating: 93.84615%
<SilverSpace> kujac palac ima iza tipkovnice
<SilverSpace> drudi slot
<SilverSpace> i bas tog rama nemam po kutijama
<jelly> kaj je to, ddr ili ddr2?
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim i citam ddr2
<SilverSpace> ipak je DDR http://www.memoryupgrade.pro/512mb-hp/compaq-laptop-notebook-nx6110-333mhz-so-dimm.html
<jelly> tad je taman bio prijelaz, moj thinkpad Z60m iz 2005 je imao DDR2 i bas sam se cudio
<Vlado9A3CY> irssi je zakon :)
<SilverSpace> e da hvala dodobas kaj mi je donio router :) 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ma da :)
<SilverSpace> nis drugo ni ne koristim 
<BotaniCar> vidim ja da su tu rijetki probali mIRC :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nikad to pak nisam probao 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> mIRC, to jos uvijek zivo?
<weshmashian> morat cu probat nanovo :D
<BotaniCar> kak mislis jos uvijek :) Zivo kao i do sad,  samo jos dosadnije s pokusajem da te nagovore da se registriras :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: oklen ti windowsi ?: D
<weshmashian> virtualac? ili na drugom stroju probam :)
<BotaniCar> A-ha ! Sad te imam, jesi kupio windowse ? :D
<weshmashian> ne :)
<weshmashian> al' legalni jesu :P
<BotaniCar> pih, kak da te covjek flejma kad si tak benigan :)
<weshmashian> i live on the safe side ;)
<BotaniCar> kaj da kuham za sutra ?
<SilverSpace> grahzelje 
<BotaniCar> to imam danas :))))))))))
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Pureca rolada ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/izbaceni-s-pressice-judith-reisman-serete-ovo-nije-zemlja-treceg-svijeta/659694.aspx
<BotaniCar> http://www.knorr.com.hr/hr/Recepti/Glavna-jela/PURECA-ROLADA-SA-SAMPINJONIMA
 * SilverSpace Å¡ampinjone ne voli i ne smije jesti nikakve gljive
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/5XTtUYV.jpg
<SilverSpace> imam shou doma netjak sinhronizira mata i pata
<BotaniCar> :))))))
 * obruT obozava gljive, al ne smije jesti :P
<ivoks> zdravo
<ivoks> e obruT 
<ivoks> 61cm u jednom danu :)
<Mmike> jedno s mysqlom mosh trazit di su logovi :)
<ivoks> koji powder.. samo takav
<Mmike> ivoks, donesi doritosa
<jelly> svaki put...
<ivoks> cips da ti donesem
<jelly> pa donesi mu vec jednom
<ivoks> pa smijat ce mi se na carini
<ivoks> donio bi mu ja, ali ja Mmikea vidim jednom u godinu dana
<jelly> ivoks: sazovi skupstine cesce
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: da, malo sam u guzvi i zurbi... zurio sam s posla tak da cim prije ukljucim irssi :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: dakle... openwrt ide gore?
<Mmike> ivoks, a daj, jedan paket
<Mmike> kaj bi ti se smijali :)
<Mmike> ak se nisu ici smijali sto mi je vrecu donio... :)
<Mmike> fakat, donesi na skupstinu, svi cemo jest!
<ivoks> obruT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XgyHx0Kqu0
<datase> ivoks: Title: Christmas Tree run at Steamboat part 1, Views: 216, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADjSeCvYr2Q
<datase> ivoks: Title: Christmas Tree Gulley, Steamboat, Colorado, Views: 1583, Rating: 60.0%
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj si jos na orginal firmweru
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a da... nikako uhvatiti vremena
<SilverSpace> ha izgleda da sam nesto shebo na 741n jer ga nmap ne vidi u mrezi a ni telnet se nece spojiti na defaultni ip
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nova-ideja-umjesto-peljeskog-mosta--podvodni-lebdeci-tunel/659748.aspx
<Mmike> ivoks ^^
<Mmike> kaj brijes, jel' ima to smisla?
<ivoks> Mmike: ima, samo sumnjam da je jeftinije od mosta :)
<jelly> jos ak bi bilo prozirno :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, al' tehnicki je izvedivo, ima materijala takvih, moze se?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sve se moze
<ivoks> samo je pitanje koliko si spreman to platiti
<ivoks> moze se napraviti i da avion leti bez hidraulike, ali je preskupo za broj kvarova gdje sve tri hidraulike odu :)
<SilverSpace> sigurnos je neupitna ?? 
<SilverSpace> kak su bolji uvijeti nego most ??
<ivoks> manje dinamike
<ivoks> laksi materijali
<ivoks> lose je sto se zaustavlja vodeni tok
<ivoks> unistavas zivotinjski i biljni svijet
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, to je napravljeno samo na jednom mjestu
<ivoks> no, ja nisam strucnjak u gradjevini :)
<ivoks> On FedEx vehicle for delivery
<SilverSpace> ok nis nisam shebo samo je trebalo jos jednom rebootat router i sad sve radi
<Mmike> ivoks, znas di je napravljeno to tak?
<ivoks> svedska dansa jedan dio
<ivoks> danska
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%98resund_Bridge
<Mmike> al cek
<Mmike> taj ide skroz pod zemljom
<Mmike> i onda ima onaj umjetni otok
<Mmike> di tunel izlazi van i postaje most
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesapeake_Bay_Bridge-Tunnel
<Mmike> http://vimeo.com/58457179
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/_cache/cd718531702626144c3f5e7c814c6448.jpg?rand=50420079
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nisam htio ic tamo
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> glupan
<ivoks> Mmike: cujes ovu prvu studenticu
<ivoks> koja govori kako ona gleda pornjavu i onda to ne ponavlja
<Mmike> na chesapeake bay, dakako, ne na ffzg :)
<Mmike> ivoks, onu crvenokosu?
<Mmike> da, cuo
<ivoks> ne znam, ja ne vidim nista na tom videu, samo zeleno
<Mmike> mislim da se ti buntovnici najmanje jebu :)
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> mene je sram da se takva osoba zove studenticom
<Mmike> ja nsiam student, pa me nije sram :)
<ivoks> na stranu nepostivanje sugovornika i ismijavanje
<Mmike> al', svejedno, zasto?
<ivoks> ova zena ima svoj stav, mozes se s njim slagati ili ne
<Mmike> zena prica pizdarije
<Mmike> i ovi su ju izvrijedjali
<ivoks> ali ne mozes izvrtati njene rijeci i ismijavati ju
<Mmike> skup s ravnateljem
<Mmike> dekanmo
<Mmike> dekanmo
<Mmike> dekanom! :)
<Mmike> ili kako se vec zove car fakultetski
<ivoks> ne prica pizdarije
<Mmike> slusao si ju?
<ivoks> ja se ne slazem s vecinom onoga sto kaze
<ivoks> ali...
<Mmike> prica notorne glujposti
<Mmike> gluposti
<ivoks> ima jedan detalj koji smo cini se mi svi zaboravili u ovoj cijeloj raspravi
<Mmike> to je k'o da velis da pedofili i ubojice imaju svoj stav, i da se mozes s njim slagati ili ne
<ivoks> mislim da ima pravo kada kaze da se djecu ne mozu uciti spolnosti kao da je to matematika
<ivoks> ona to obrazlaze s nacinom na koji djeca uce matematiku
<ivoks> a to je da sjednu i napamet uce tablicu mnozenja
<ivoks> tako sve rade... tako mozak funkcionira u toj dobi
<Mmike> di je to zena rekla?
<ivoks> ocekivati od te iste djece da kriticki promisljaju spolnost je nerealno
<ivoks> kao sto do svoje 15 godine nista ne promisljaju kriticki
<Mmike> ma di je to zena rekla? :)
<ivoks> kritika se pojavljuje tek u srednjoj
<Mmike> u moru svojih gluposti 
<Mmike> jasno
<ivoks> pa procitaj njene izjave
<Mmike> a klinci se seve vec u osnovnoj
<Mmike> i ok je da znaju sto i kako
<Mmike> i da znaju da ak drkas svaki dan - da to nije bed
<ivoks> ne samo ono sto su novinari, proizasli s tog FPZG-a, prenijeli
<Mmike> al' da si operes ruke prije drkanja
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, zena je smijeh najveci, gdje god se okrenes
<Mmike> od wikipedije na dalje
<ivoks> klinci se ne seksaju u osnovnoj
<Mmike> misak bi mogao o njoj napraviti emisiju :)
<ivoks> to sto se jedan na njih 100.000 poseksa, ne znaci da se svi seksaju
<Mmike> eh, iznenadio bi se sto sve klinci rade u osnovnoj :/
<Mmike> i kako se malo starci brinu o njima
<Mmike> zena je jadna, bottom line
<Mmike> i svaka cast filozoflijama sto su ju protjerali
<ivoks> kakva god bila
<Mmike> (tj, nadam se da jesu)
<ivoks> zvali su ju, a onda ju vrijedjaju
<rut_> zanimljiva rasprava 
<ivoks> to nije akademsko ponasanje
<Mmike> pa, to k'o da ja dodjem na fiziku i pocnem pricati kako atom u biti ne postoji, kako je to polje sile, i kako kreble-baloni to sve odredjuju
<rut_> ivoks nisi u pravu . nisi se sexali prije 10g 15g (osim izuzetaka)
<Mmike> i onda me neki student s 4te godine pita da obrazlozim
<Mmike> a ja kazem 'necu'
<rut_> u osnovnoj . danas je to normalno 7 8 razreed
<Mmike> i ne odgovorim
<Mmike> zato sto, u biti, nemam pojma o cem pricam
<Mmike> i onda me svi izvredjaju
<Mmike> i onda  su oni, po tebi, nepristojni i neakademski?
<Mmike> po meni bi me trebali kamenovati :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ali... zasto su te onda zvali da odrzis predavanje?
<ivoks> znaci, ja znam da si budala
<Mmike> kajjaznam, popusili moju foru, nemam pojma
<ivoks> i onda te pozovem da izneses gluposti
<ivoks> i onda te pljujem i vrijedjam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa kad prica pizdarije
<ivoks> veca budala je onaj koji zove...
<Mmike> kaj je ocekivala, mislim? :)
<Mmike> dvojim bas da ju je zvala ona crvenokosa buca koja se ne seksa nego pristojno :)
<Mmike> moram ic
<Mmike> sastanak stanara imam u 7
<ivoks> kasnis :)
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> zele cijelu fasadu na zgradi promijenit
<Mmike> zato sto u 2 stana ima vlage
<Mmike> u mom nema nista
<Mmike> u onom ispod mene nema nistsa
<Mmike> u onom ispod mene isto nema nista
<Mmike> 3/4 zgrade je ok
<Mmike> al' se na racunu ima 150k kuna
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> da ne stoji
<ivoks> vmware kupio puppet
<SilverSpace> uh koja rasprava 
<SilverSpace> nakon glupe izjave dekana sad znam od kuda imamo glupane u novinarstvu
<ivoks> evo laptopa :)
<ivoks> fedexas slusa heavy metal
<jelly> <jelly> Zeeflo: did you build your own ffmpeg or are you using the old one from squeeze <Zeeflo> im using Bureks build
<jelly> jubito ♥
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Sonique – Sky, Skunk Anansie – Hedonism, Svadbas – Treblebass., E.N.I. – Oči Su Ti Ocean, Jinx – Koliko suza za malo sna
<Mmike> ivoks vmware kupio puppet
<Mmike> taman sam se privikavat na pjuppet poceo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, idem gledat last resort :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-30
<dodobas> koje otkrivenje... da se tmux digne odmah nakon logina na server :)
<MmikeDOMA> osim kad to ne zelis :)
<Mmike> jucer sam bas zabrijao da mi treba shell za s mobitela
<Mmike> za posebne potrebe :)
<Mmike> debi, bognica
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> http://www.timbolje.com/#!legalizacije/c18bw
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne kuzim zasto to ne bi zelio...
<dodobas> tmux je session manager...
<hbogner> hmm, na 12.04 kad pokrecem byobu pokrece tmux?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, neznam, imas mozda sessione od prije, pa ih zelis nakvacit? ili, ne zelis?
<hbogner> Byobu sessions...
<hbogner>   1. tmux: 0: 1 windows (created Tue Jan 29 21:07:18 2013) [111x23]
<hbogner> na drugom 12.04 mi to neradi
<hbogner> kod mene sve neke cudnosti
<Mmike> ja bih neki remotefs u userspaceu, al' da nije sshfs
<Mmike> tj, da nije kriptiran (citaj = spor)
<dodobas> Mmike: err... ti si cudan :P
<hbogner> dodobas, nije ni cudo poslje svih onih njegovih filmova
<hbogner> jos je dobar :D
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam. sshfs mi daje 80MB/sec tops, a po nfsu mogu pisati 115MB/sec
<Mmike> samo sto mi je sshfs super jer ga turbolako slozit :)
<Mmike> a innobackupex nemrem tjerat kroz pigz :)
<vileni> Mmike: to preko gigabitne mreze?
 * hbogner gusta na gigabitnoj mrezi 
<hbogner> prije mi je trebalo cca sat vremena za backup, sad 310 sekundi :D
<hbogner> i server je preko cifs mountan na komp :D
<vileni> meni je wireless dosegnuo brzinu zice, pa hocu apgrejdati zicu :)
<hbogner> ali sto se tice backupa istina je da je prije bilo na win i bilo je sporije, sad na linux ide brzeeee
<hbogner> jos mi nije jasno zasto win nemoze koristiti vise mreze nego je limitiran...
<hbogner> ilitiga kako win natjerati da koristi vise od 10% mreze :D
<Mmike> vileni, jasta
<Mmike> hbogner, meni samba na linuxu radi sporije nego na windowsima
<Mmike> (samba client)
<Mmike> vileni, ? :) mozes 100MB/sec kroz wireless progurati? I jos nisi res pecen? :)
<vileni> Mmike: zica mi je na 100mbit :P
<vileni> u tome je problem
<vileni> sad kombiniram kako sto bezbolnije apgrejdati
<hbogner> Mmike, ovdje na win vucem 10-15 mega, a na linux 20-60
<Mmike> vileni, auuuuuuuuuu
<hbogner> tj win 5-15
<Mmike> vileni, to doma pricas? :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ja na win mogu i do 80MB/sec, na linuxu jedva 40ak
<vileni> Mmike: naravno da doma, ovdje sam spojen gigabitom u backbone prakticki :)
<Mmike> samba server je na linuxu
<vileni> speedtest mi izmjerio 787Mbit
<Mmike> al' ista stvar i na windoze serveru
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> vileni, au! :) e, TO je internet :)
<hbogner> ovdje je samba na NAS ali nekeko mislim d aje on linux
<vileni> Mmike: da, sad mogu skinuti ubuntu sa vise od 10MB/s :)
<hbogner> vileni, ah vi na carnet mrezi
<BotaniCar> koga ja sve porezom hranim .. :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: puno beskorisnijih ljudi od mene, kao i ja :P
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar> Sto me podsjetilo da se uviejk nasmijem kad vidim da mi zeni ( drzavna sluzba ) odbijaju porez .. brijem da bi drzava ustedila trilijardu samo da nestanu manipulativni troskovi tipa izvadi-iz--proracuna--vrati-nazad
<vileni> btw, koje su sigurne podloge za upaliti maticnu a da ne moram u kuciste? jedna mi se zdimila na onom najlonu koji je dosao s njom ali neznam jel to do najlona
<BotaniCar> nije do najlona
<BotaniCar> do tebe je. Idi miluj radeijator ili nekaj uzemljeno prije pickaranja 
<vileni> nisam ju dirao u tom trenutku, a radijator milujem skoro svako jutro otkako su ove temperature :)
<BotaniCar> najsigurnije bi bilo da si ti uzemljen prilikom radova, imas mogucnost da se pristekas na radijator ili nekaj dok delas ? 
<vileni> obicno uvijek kuciste neko random dotaknem, koje je uzemljeno
<vileni> ali kao sto rekoh, jedna mi ta izgorila samo, i to je bilo davno pa sam malo paranoican sad :)
<BotaniCar> a cuj, to je samo parcijalna pomoc ako imas vunenu vestu, trebao bi biti uzemljen ciojelo vrijeme
 * vileni skida vestu
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> cure for mondays: http://i.imgur.com/MuabWKf.jpg
<ivoks> mislis na nju?
<BotaniCar> Bacon !!!
<BotaniCar> ona je nadrogirana jos od subote, mnijem, ni ne zna da je pondelek 
<ivoks> los mi je taj spek
<ivoks> preprecen
<ivoks> ima okus po seceru, a ne speku
<BotaniCar> Hmm ? Moj domaci nema, garantiram, a nisam kupio prepeceni spek nikad :)
<ivoks> ovaj na slici, americki
<ivoks> prepeku ga, sav je hrskav
<ivoks> lomi se na pogled
<hbogner> ivoks, to moues i s nasim domacim
<BotaniCar> velim, nikad probao, moze imati okus po limunu , ja ne bi znao :) A hrskavost mi se cini bas guba :) 
<hbogner> jesi ikad bacio tanko narezani spek na rostilj?
<hbogner> perverzija
<hbogner> ili zamotao cevape u spek i onda ih pekao
<ivoks> ocajno
<hbogner> ali ne tako rec nego taman
<ivoks> nema okus po speku vise
<Mmike> dobar je taj spek
<Mmike> ako nije sladak :)
<Mmike> ima 'normalna' i 'ne-slatka' varijanta :)
<hbogner> ivoks, treba peci do odredjene granice, kasnije postaej ugljen
<Mmike> iako, nemjerljivo je to sa spekecom koji metnes na rostilj pa ga speces :)
 * Mmike ce danas jesti u kantini porezne uprave
<ivoks> hbogner: ja govorim eksplicitno o ovom na slici
<ivoks> ovaj na slici je ugljen
<Mmike> ivoks, imas ti e-poreznu? tj, mosh se spojit na njih i gledat?
<hbogner> aghaa
<hbogner> da taj ej res
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, nema toga za linux
<Mmike> kak nema?
<Mmike> ima, knjigovodza mi ima
<Mmike> samo sad ako hocu i ja, moram plattit jos jednu pretplatu
<Mmike> ne kuzim to
<Mmike> pa idem sad tamo istrazit
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/603147_10200451923641124_1954928924_n.jpg
<ivoks> redom
<ivoks> 6%, 6%, 8%, 10,5%
<ivoks> i to sve nakon jos uvodnog od 10,5% :)
<jelly-home> koji chimay?
<jelly-home> red je navodno 7%, blue je 9%, nisam probao red
<ivoks> ne znam koji je bio
<ivoks> al moze se saznati
<ivoks> http://www.thecheekymonk.com/dtdenverd
<ivoks> ovo je bio white
<jelly-home> !
<ivoks> 6,8%, 7%, 8%, 10%
<ivoks> Beer Specialty Samplers Sampler 1
<ivoks> Affligem Blond, LaTrappe Dubbel, Chimay White, LaTrappe Quadruple
<jelly-home> quad... ko da vino pijes
<ivoks> jep
<ivoks> al prije toga...
<BotaniCar> puta madre ! di si to pil ? 
<ivoks> pa u cheeky monk, downtown denver
<BotaniCar> Opet ti je rit puta vid'la :) Fino :)
<ivoks> nemaju na popisu ovaj koji sam bio prije
<ivoks> bio je oko 11%
<ivoks> tri deci i avion
<ivoks> i onda jos ova 4...
<ivoks> BotaniCar: u SAD-u sam vec 10ak dana :)
<ivoks> austin, denver, steamboat, denver
<BotaniCar> Kaj da ti velim, zao mi je :) 
<ivoks> danas je vrijeme da se vratim kuci
<jelly-home> <Mmike> doritos!
<ivoks> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/397543_10200451923961132_381182758_n.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, http://putdowntheurinalcake.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/sadcat-640x512.jpg
<ivoks> desert :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako bude na aerodromu, kupim
<ivoks> doritos tortilje
<ivoks> al sigurno ih vec i kod nas ima
<hbogner> kad se vec kurcite s pšivama, evo samo da se moje uploadaju, islo se redom s ljeva na desno
<ivoks> ovo je bilo testiranje
<hbogner> pa i ja sam testirao
<Mmike> ivoks, nema
<hbogner> dosao na sank i krenuo s ljeve na desnu stranu :D
<Mmike> ivoks, frito-lay ne zeli to u europi
<Mmike> imas u .nl, al' europa-flavored su, i ne valjalju
<Mmike> naletio sam na to u portugalu, na standovima nekim, valjda ekipa sverca pa prodaje :)
<ivoks> dakle, samsung series 9 13.3" - nelose
<Mmike> http://sprdex.com/2013-01/nakon-dr-judith-reisman-na-hrvatskim-fakultetima-seriju-predavanja-odrzat-ce-i-dr-dre-dr-oetker-i-dr-beat/
<Mmike> lol lol lol :)
<hbogner> i sad je upload stao
<hbogner> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/2013-01-15%2022.01.19.jpg
<hbogner> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/2013-01-16%2021.35.10.jpg
<hbogner> hebem ti upload
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> zna netko... poticaji za zaposljavanje
<ivoks> koja je procedura?
<Mmike> 1) odselis se iz .hr :)
<ivoks> pitam kao poslodavac
<ivoks> http://www.hzz.hr/default.aspx?id=9202
<ivoks> to mi treba
<ivoks> Potpore za zapošljavanje dodjeljuju se u obliku subvencija za plaće i iznose 50% godišnjeg troška bruto plaće (bez doprinosa na plaću) za malog i srednjeg poslodavaca
<Mmike> odselis se iz hr
<Mmike> taj kojeg si trebao zaposliti ce biti sretan, isto, jer nece glibiti s tobom tu :)
<dodobas> vrlo jednostavno ili te placa drzava ili bjezis
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i kakva ti je bila zadnja epizoda
<ivoks> nije to bas tak
<ivoks> Prijavu poreza na dohodak sa Pregledom poslovnih primitaka i izdataka (rok predaje je 28.02. za proteklu godinu), ovjerenu na Poreznoj upravi
<ivoks> a jebemu...
<ivoks> tj... lol
<ivoks> tek je 1. mjesec :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ocajna :)
<ivoks> Ne zaključivati ugovore o radu sa osobama za koje tražite potporu za zapošljavanje prije pozitivne suglasnosti Središnjeg ureda Hrvatskoga zavoda za zapošljavanje.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim, nisma nit ocekivao nista drugo
<ivoks> a koliko im treba da donesu odluku?
<ivoks> ako im treba dva mjeseca, nemam ja toliko vremena
<SilverSpace> ali bolja nego zadnje dvije :)
<Mmike> ivoks, napisi blog, mislim da ce to biti zanimljivo iskustvo
<Mmike> ++ sto se uopce trudis
<ivoks> pa mislim, mogu ja i bez toga
<ivoks> ali ako drzava vec hoce pokriti davanja na placu...
<ivoks> za mladu osobu bez radnog staza
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto bi se odselio ?? kaj je to rijesenje
<ivoks> pa SilverSpace vidis..
<ivoks> u SAD-u bas prosao zakon gdje se daje drzavljanstvo 11 milijuna meksikanaca
<Mmike> SilverSpace, o, da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jer tu neznam kaj kad i kako
<ivoks> place su vece, a cijene su manje
<ivoks> pricam s likom
<Mmike> mene vise brine debilizam oko mene
<Mmike> homofobi
<ivoks> i velim mu da si hrvat s prosjecnom placom ne moze otplatiti auto za godinu dana
<Mmike> zatucani hdzjlije 
<Mmike> klinci po skolama koji mlate profesore
<SilverSpace> joj ti homofob 
<Mmike> i tak
<ivoks> a on kupi terenac (koji kod nas kosta 300.000+) za 120.000kn
<ivoks> a placa mu je 25.000kn mjesecno
<Mmike> da, ekipa koja brije da su homoseksualci nakarade drustva - nekako nisam siguran da zelim zivjeti s takvim ljudima oko sebe
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ti pricas ?? 
<Mmike> i onda k'o secer na kraj dodje ovo kaj ivoks veli :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa evo
<SilverSpace> nonsens 
<ivoks> spavam kod frenda
<ivoks> koji je medicinska sestra
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije nonsen :/ nazalost
<ivoks> ima kucu od milijun dolara
<ivoks> i auto od 120.000kn
<ivoks> koji kod nas kosta 300.000kn
<ivoks> ako mi ne vjerujes, evo ti linkovi
<ivoks> http://www.nissanusa.com/xterra/
<SilverSpace> a kaj je sa onih ohho nezaposlenih u USA
<ivoks> http://www.nissan.hr/modeli-vozila/4x4/pathfinder/
<SilverSpace> kam ces njih strpati
<ivoks> brijes
<ivoks> sad nije u recesiji vec 2 godine
<ivoks> recesija u biti postoji jos samo u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> i grckoj :)
<SilverSpace> aha pitaj si talijane kak zive
<SilverSpace> spanjolce
<ivoks> kaj me briga kako talijani zive
<SilverSpace> itd
<ivoks> ne bi tam isao zivjeti ni da sam albanac
<SilverSpace> isto ko i kod nas visa klasa zivi ok svugdje 
<ivoks> primijeti kako su problemi samo u mediteranskim zemljama
<hbogner> al o tanijankama ovise nasi galebari
<hbogner> *talijankama
<SilverSpace> srednja zivotari 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: liku...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: prosjecna placa u SAD-u je iznad 50.000$ godisnje
<ivoks> sto znaci da si s prosjecnom placom amer moze godisnje kupiti dva nissana xterra
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ako si lijencina nit SAD ti nece pomoci
<jelly-home> ivoks: a troskovi zivota?
<hbogner> nastavak piva: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/2013-01-18%2018.22.13.jpg
<jelly-home> placa nis ne znaci
<hbogner> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/2013-01-18%2022.22.18.jpg
<Mmike> al' ako se bavis cim se vecina tu bavi, ono je gotovo pa eldorado
<Mmike> jelly-home, kod nas za obrok radis skoro cijeli dan. tamo za obrok radis sat-dva.
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa je, slazem se
<Mmike> troskovi zivota su najcesce daleko manji
<Mmike> osim ako bas ne zivis u new yorku :)
<ivoks> nisu bas
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zato kaj bili i ostatak bogatuna nabiju taj prosijek kao i kod nas
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesi ti citao sto sam ti rekao?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, ti onda ostani u ovom cumezu od drzave, a mi cemo ic negdje di je manji cumez
<ivoks> SilverSpace: medicinska sestra u SAD-u ima kucu od milijun dolara
<Mmike> meni jedino s tim SADom bed malo sto i klinci imaju oruzje :)
<ivoks> Mmike: necu ja nigdje ici, probati cu cumez ispraviti :)
<Mmike> tog kod nas (jos) nema
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi dovoljno mlad za to :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj nam samo prazne flase pokazujes :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: brijes 
<ivoks> eto, frend medicinska sestra, cura mu studira
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne brije, on u biti laze samo da bi tebe izzivcirao! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, prestani odmah!
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> i imaju za nissan xterra, bili samnom na steamboatu tri dana
<ivoks> kuca na dvije etaze
<ivoks> dva auta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mene ne moze nitko izivcirati  :)
<ivoks> subaru i nissan
<ivoks> downtown denver, kraj golf igralista
<ivoks> 300+ suncanih dana u godini
<ivoks> jebena skijalista na manje od 3h
<SilverSpace> i bavi se dilanjem :P
<ivoks> jest da je colorado poznat po pucanjima po skolama, al... :)
<ivoks> nikakvo dilanje
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 5000$ mjesecno je osnovna placa za nekoga u IT-u
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa nisam se sjetio slikat pune, ali sve su bile tamne
<hbogner> i ono su cijene u funtama u cardifu gdej ej jeftinije, london je za funtu skuplji cca
<ivoks> usporedi
<ivoks> http://www.nissan.hr/modeli-vozila/crossoveri/murano/
<ivoks> http://www.nissanusa.com/murano?next=header.vehicles.postcard.vlp.image
<ivoks> kod nas od 406.000
<ivoks> kod njih do 250.000
<ivoks> kn
<SilverSpace> i jeftinije gorivo 
<vileni> ajme, murano 400k?
<ivoks> samsung series 9
<ivoks> kod nas 10.000+kn, kod njih manje od 3.000kn
<ivoks> dobra hrana je skuplja
<vileni> bmw R1200GS adventure je razliak 50k mislim tu i tamo :)
<ivoks> al evo, neki dan za 150kn kupio sastojke za veceru i dorucak za troje
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> tol'ko dobrih auti
<Mmike> a vi ove drekove gledate :)
<vileni> Mmike: bmw je motocikl u ovom slucaju :P
<ivoks> gdje sastojci ukljucuju prsut, gorgonzolu i slicno
<ivoks> jest da je prsut bio los... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<ivoks> al zato ski pass 109$
<ivoks> luksuz se dobro placa :)
<ivoks> nego, idem spavat
<ivoks> kvaliteta zivota u americi je losija
<ivoks> te vece place su rezultat vece satnice, veceg stresa
<ivoks> da mi je vidjeti tko ce kod nas otici u 6 i vratiti se u 18h s radnog mjesta
<ivoks> privatni zivot - 0
<ivoks> samo radis
<ivoks> sad zbilja idem spavati :)
<SilverSpace> yah nejde to bas tako
<SilverSpace> glavno da sad meni radi mreza ok i vidim fb linkove
<Mmike> weee
<Mmike> i amis popravio dns
<Mmike> danas je dobar dan za internet :)
<jelly-home> stigo kjubibord
<jelly-home> 12 dana, nelose za hong-kong postu
<Mmike> sto je to?
<Mmike> ivoks, according to internet, ovi jos nisu izglasali zakon za 11M meksikanaca
<Mmike> ili nasi portali kasne?
<jelly-home> Mmike: isto ko rpi samo manje poznato i sa novijim procesorom
<Mmike> kol'ko nofac?
<Mmike> te neki url, ako imas handy
 * Mmike pokusava uturat staru plocu u novo(ije) kuciste
<jelly-home> $19 u pravom trenutku, sad je $59 i nema ga na lageru do nakon kineske nove godine; cubieboard.org
<Mmike> umjesto da sam, skrtrica, dao 1k kuna i punici/puncu (ili svekrvi/svekru?) kupio novi stroj
<Mmike> jelly, wo-ah. kul
<jelly-home> i sa 1GB memorije sto je mozda zgodno za neku kvazi-desktop upotrebu
<Mmike> ma to je idealka
<Mmike> laptop za filmove mi sad ima gigu rama
<Mmike> i centrino proc
<Mmike> pa mi hade videjo steka
<hbogner> meni poslabno 19.11 stiglo jucer
<hbogner> isti artikl u 10 mjesecu narucen stigao za 2 tjedna
<jelly> hbogner: to je zbog skupstine komunisticke partije, od 1.11. su blokirali postu iz kine za van i repovi se jos sad ciste
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> da nije smijesno bilo bi zalosno 
<Mmike> abit umro?
<Mmike> nema ih vise?
<hbogner> jelly, cek, ti to ozbiljno?
<jelly> da.  Blokirali su na cca 3-4 tjedna 90% poste za inozemstvo
<jelly> lik iz DX-a je off the record pricao o brdima paketa na posti
<hbogner> ja mislio da se zezas, wow
<hbogner> zato znaci kasne
<jelly> jedan moj paket je po tracking numberu isao dvaput od DX-a, do poste, vracen natrag i opet, na kraju su kakti vozili u singapur i slali od tamo
<Hrki> a i nova godina muci kineze
<Hrki> oni slave drugacije, pa je opci kaos u posti
<jelly> za novu godinu zaboravi isporuke na mjesec dana, ali to je barem predvidivo
<BotaniCar> Ja sam tuzan :(
<BotaniCar> Decec kaj mi je dosel na nauk je upravo otisao, poslao sam ga doma.
<BotaniCar> ne mogu vjerovati da sam to morao nekom napraviti .. 
<BotaniCar> Decec studira POINT ( poslovna informatika) , 2 godina .. ocekivao sam neka predznanja i nizak,ali postojec, nivo pripremljenosti za problematiku kojom smo se trebali baviti. Nisam dobio ni jedno.
<BotaniCar> Obuku smo poceli time da sam ga morao uvjeravati da su serveri zaista racunala kao i svaka, samo smjestena u kontrolirane uvjete i s redunantnim komponentama.
<BotaniCar> Koncept koji mu je bio nevjerojatno tezak za prihvacanje :)
<BotaniCar> Onda smo utvrdili da , iako sam mu poslao dokumentaciju da procita i pripremi se , to nije napravio. kako bez te osnove nista sto bi mu ja rekao ne bi imalo smisla - poslao sam ga doma.
<BotaniCar> Zalosno je kaj bi se za 3+ godina mogao naci u situaciji da mi takav momak bude shef 
 * BotaniCar tuzan i jadan
<Hrki> pa to je realnost, sefovi su vecinom bitange koje se deru zato i jesu sefovi
<Hrki> on ne mora znat nista, mora znat samo gonit stoku
<hbogner> [11:18:43] BotaniCar Obuku smo poceli time da sam ga morao uvjeravati da su serveri zaista racunala kao i svaka, samo smjestena u kontrolirane uvjete i s redunantnim komponentama. <-- kak to mislis???
<BotaniCar> Pa, kak takvi prolaze fax ? Ja se sjecam s svog nikad zavrsenog studija kak su mi na jaja isli mamini sinovi koji su (doslovno) spavali na predavanjima, naucili kolokvije napamet i imali ocjene kao i ja .. 
<hbogner> kaj je on mislio?
<Hrki> pa neznam zasto uopce zaposljavaju ljude sa visim skolama
<Hrki> jedino od tehnike, priznam, racunarstvo, strojarstvo
<Hrki> nikakve vise skolice koje nicu poslije kise
<BotaniCar> hbogner: on je mislio da su serveri nesto sasvim drugo (ni on ni ja nismo sigurni sto), ali da server nije 'kompjuter' :) 
<jelly> hbogner: ak nema redundantno napajanje i ECC memoriju, nije server? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ocito je mislio da su serveri u "oblaku"
<hbogner> sastavljeni od zraka
<SilverSpace> kuzis ti HZZO naplatili mi neke zatezna kamate 150kn na dopunsko osiguranje na kaj kad je to na dobrovoljnoj bazi ako ne platis nemas dopunsko 
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar> hbogner: nije sigurno tako, decko ne zna bas ni sto je oblak, to nisam htio ni spominjati. On je zaista uvjeren da su serveri 'nesto drugo', ali nije siguran sto tocno
<jelly> SilverSpace: moras se odjavit, brijem
<SilverSpace> kaj ja to dugujem mater im jebem
<SilverSpace> gamad kumunisticka
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak si dobio obavjest ? Postom? prvi put cujem za tak nekaj :)
<jelly> da nije neka od onih prevara gdje ti uvalu uplatnicu koja ide na XXX racun
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da dobio sam postom zatezne kamate
<jelly> <3 netbanking koji ispise vlasnika racuna
<SilverSpace> jelly: provjerio prorascunski je racun
<jelly> jebga onda, hoce se drzava namirit
<SilverSpace> Račun na koji se porez plaća je: 1001005 -1863000160 Državni proračun Republike Hrvatske
<SilverSpace> zavrnuti vratom 
<BotaniCar> pSI, ZATVORILI PURGERAJ :( http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/poznati-klub-parku-ribnjak-zatvoren-bez-velike-pompe-clanak-503806
<rut> silver 
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzDIiLd-sUA
<datase> rut: Title: The Prodigy - Their law live Rock Am Ring 2009, Views: 499348, Rating: 97.67497%
<BotaniCar> Moj obol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voBNpdXkLnU
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The Prodigy - Warrior's Dance - uncut, Views: 6371302, Rating: 98.37967%
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaki ti je bio elektro prije blekauta?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: malo 'mekan', taman za po poslu pustati :) A blackout je fakat kenjavela, kad ja to moram reci :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti kupujes komp ? http://www.techpowerup.com/179505/GIGABYTE-Announces-New-Server-and-Workstation-Motherboards.html
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma, znam sto kupujem
<Mmike> plocu za 400 kuna, staru 2 godine, doduse, al' klasa
<Mmike> i i5 za pocetak unutra
<BotaniCar> Daj link na ploculju :) 
<Mmike> nemam para za i7 trenutno :/
<BotaniCar> ma, bu tebi i i5 dobar, tak sam i ja msilio da cu ga brzo zamijeniti,pa mi vec godinu i kusur sjedi u kucistu :)
<Mmike> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P67%20Pro3/?cat=Specifications
<BotaniCar> hehe, skoro ista k'o moja 
<Mmike> nema usb3
<Mmike> to joj jedini falus
<Mmike> al' je ispod 600 kuna
<BotaniCar> pa i ti imas samo jedan :)
<BotaniCar> Daj jos 150kn i kupi novu, kao moja: http://www.nabava.net/maticne-ploce__140/asrock-maticna-ploca-z68-pro3-atx__1262021
<BotaniCar> neidu nutra 2 graficke, da te odmah upozorim :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> z68?
<Mmike> da vidimo
<BotaniCar> ae , kombinacija P i H chipseta, da se klokati sve, mozes imati eksternu grafulju, i jos enkodiranje vrsiti s intelovom 
<Mmike>  100% Japan-made high-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors
<Mmike> nista bez japana
<BotaniCar> Meni dodje plakat' kad vidim koje 'feature' se navode kao snazne tocke .. kaj to znaci da je default da se ploca nacicka smetjem ? .. 
<BotaniCar> Nemojte odgovoriti
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cak i da!
<Mmike> cak i tu plocu!
<BotaniCar> velim ti da je bolja, ali je 25% skuplja (no, nova je)
<BotaniCar> ako hoces, mozes ju doci kod mene strss testnuti prije nabave
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> skuzio sam da je tvoja 150 kuna sveskup :)
<Mmike> nene, nene, kjuujem onu
<Mmike> inace znam kaj bi
<BotaniCar> ma,ziher :) 
<Mmike> al' ta kosta 2k kuna
<Mmike> intelova sa novim soketeom
<BotaniCar> ja nikad nisam imao budzet za privatkno racunalo sveskup preko 2kkn :(
<BotaniCar> Da, intelove majka-i-otac ploce, steta kaj ce stati s tim :(
<Mmike> pa meni je tu negdje
<Mmike> 2k kuna
<Mmike> 400 kuna ploca, 1k kuna ram, i 1500k kuna proc
<BotaniCar> Finu bush se ti zbrinul ! 
<BotaniCar> Totaly safe for work: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/205748_415281495220768_1734189805_n.png
<BotaniCar> NSFW .. http://www.bangwithfriends.com/
<jelly> ! ima prijatelje
<jelly> not safe for pig
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> gle radi mi link od BotaniCar :)
<BotaniCar> vu-hu ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja nekad ne mogu gledati te servere kao da su ljudi :) Sad lupim 'yum check-update' i server pokrene 'determining fastest mirrors' i stoji .. ne trosi ni jedan meni mjerljiv resusr .. k'o da je uzdahnuo i psihicki se priprema za nadogradnju :) 
<civija> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/14865_567722523255951_1495852531_n.jpg :)
<BotaniCar> Ima negdje da mogu pogledati opis paketa prije nego ga preuzmem ? 
<BotaniCar> nesto kao 'yum search' .. nda, ista stvar za apt .. bas sam bedast
<SilverSpace> :) staris :P
<SilverSpace> moram si promjeniti ip adrese da bi znao koji je koji router da ne napikavam 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ove mini-ITX sa pravim procesorom koje trose i buce kao i normalni pc http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/opremljeni-mini-itx-trinity/121528.aspx
<SilverSpace> no da http://is.gd/glndfk
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/dekan-je-prekinuo-judith-reisman-manirom-balkanskog-primitivca-clanak-503903
<BotaniCar|2> El se da kako podesiti da mi kod SSH spajanja odmah po spajanju pokrene screen ? Necu ni pricati kaj mi se sad sjebalo jer sam zaboravio :) 
<SilverSpace> a kaj ocekivati od covjeka koji je bio jedan od osnivaca stranke pokreta za jugoslaviju i ti danas odgajaju novinare 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: znam da je to sad stvar misljenja, ali mislim da je ona prva ta koja je trebaa paziti sto i kako prica. To sto je covjek (u kakvoj god maniri) stao iza svog studenta je u mom oku +1 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj se ne moze to stavit u .bashrc
<SilverSpace> hm
<BotaniCar|2> pazi, zena je rekla da nju nema kaj tko propitkivati i da ce ona pricati kaj hoce. I onda veli ono kaj je vec rekla. Bilo tko drugi bi ju sterao u krasni qratz i rekao joj da napusti pozornicu .. 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nisam htio cackati prije nego pitam, sigurno se da, ali nisam siguran da li ima bolji nacin
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: navodno su samo "podobni mogli pitati i dobili su pitanja od pitaj boga koga"
<SilverSpace> drugi nitko nije mogao pitati nista
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kak su u amfiteatru mogli sprijeciti bilo koga da uzvikne pitanje ? Druga stvar je tko im je i kako odgovarao .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: dobijes mikrofon
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: da te ja nekaj bas hocu pitati, ne bi mi trebao mic. To hocu reci
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: nema bolji nacin jer trebas iskriptati failure mode sam
<BotaniCar|2> Hvala, jelly
<jelly> to jest.  Ako imas dva screen sessiona, kaj onda?  Ako je session vec attachan, kaj onda?  Ako je mashina rebootana i svi sessioni su mrtvi, jel treba startat novi?
<jelly> i onda nadrobis dva-tri reda u ~/.bash_profile i vozi
<jelly> (zasto ~/.bash_profile?  rtfm, INVOCATION sekcija)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: tocno ovo kaj si nabrojao mi se ucinilo kao slabosti takvog pristupa, no ako velis da svejedno vozim tako  - budem :) 
<jelly> screen ima puno lipih -d -r -D -R -rr -RR -S ime-sessiona opcija koje rjesavaju vecinu mogucnosti
<jelly> eg.        -d -RR  Reattach a session and if necessary detach or create it. Use the first session if more than one session is available.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: gle cinjenica da su poceli jos prije par dana huskati na nju i velika vecina se drzala tih natpisa da nisu nista drugo procitali tako je i moja sestra dosla doma i digla frku kao ovo ono kaj ona prica a da nema pojma pa sam je pokazao da prica bas ono kaj joj je bio doktorat a sestra se bas na to nabrijala 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: jel moram opce potezati pitanje toga kak je napisala doktorat , a kad ju ljudi traze reference - mijenja temu ?  Velim da je stvar misljenja jer nemamo sve informacije, ali po informacijama koje ja imam, frajer je postupio korektno,ona nije. 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: da sumiramo - Bot, Rtfm or gtfo :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nije postupio korektno ni u kom slucaju a ona je reagirala nakon napada "rulje"
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ne bi dalje u nagadjanja , ako se slazes. Meni je svaki profac/poslodavac koji 'drzi ledja' svojoj ekipi - ok. 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: moj shef ima ovo u ~/.zlogin:         [ "$USERNAME" = "madmax" ] && [ -n "$SSH_CLIENT" ] && [ -z "$WINDOW" ] && echo -n "" && screen -x
<BotaniCar|2> Madmax :) Thx 
<jelly> (echo se nije dobaro pejstao, podesi title od xterma)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ma da znam ja sam se sinoc malo potrudio oko toga nisam mogo zaspati do 5:30 pa kad vidis nije to sve crno bijelo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: slazem se, nikad nije 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: necemo vise o tome :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: hvala jos jednom , idem malo citati 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: USERNAME se provjerava jer se koriste iste datoteke i kod su na roota; SSH_CLIENT se provjerava da to radi samo kad je spojen prek ssh, a ne s konzole; WINDOW se provjerava da nije vec u screenu
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: skuzih sve !
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: gori si nego crnogorac :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a jesi skuzio kaj je -x umjesto -d -r
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: mozes imati isti screen session attachan na vise mjesta (npr. od doma i na poslu), to radi -x
<BotaniCar|2> I to , i 'loops are not detected' u manpageu :)
 * jelly vise voli eksplicitno detachati session od drugdje
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: zakaj? jer mi je svaki pozdrav "mornin'"? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> git mounin weshmashian
<jelly> vječno jutro
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: hehe, danas uletim u staru firmu i sve ih pozdravim sa 'klop!' :D
<weshmashian> nemrem se sjetit koj je to bil u alo alo...
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNVU5ZjlgA
<datase> jelly: Title: Good Moaning Compilation, Views: 250858, Rating: 99.433966%
<BotaniCar|2> (y)
<jelly> weshmashian: http://www.marktv.org/aa/faq.html#q1
<jelly> »We now have the definitive answer. No more mystery, folks - at last! It's true: Hans says "TLER". He says it very fast and very loud, so it sounds kind of like "klop". «
<weshmashian> jelly: that's the one, tnx :)
<BotaniCar|2> svaki put kad mi #linux.hr promijeni boju u chatu, bacim oko i vidim #index.hr
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ima alata za in-OS mijenjanje parametara GPU-a (overclocking iz linuxa) ? 
<jelly> nvclock
<BotaniCar|2> radi i za ati ?
<jelly> ne, zakaj bi koristio ati na linuxu
<BotaniCar|2> (ili intel) 
<jelly> (ili intel)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: zato kaj ga, eto, imam :)
 * weshmashian isto ima ati na lajnuhu
<jelly> svasta! :-)
<BotaniCar|2> da, njubara sam, ali eto :) 
<jelly> i kak ti to radi
<jelly> jel drze Xi bar dva tjedna da se ne strgaju
<weshmashian> jelly: drze, evo, 4 tjedna :)
<jelly> oooh
<weshmashian> tad sam naime dobijo laptop
<BotaniCar|2> Buduci se ne igram - izvrsno, nemam tak dug uptime pa ne znam reci kak radi kod duge izlozenosti korisniku :) 
<jelly> weshmashian: i tolki ti je uptime, nisi restartao Xe?
<SilverSpace> opa dodobas i arch dobio unity http://www.iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1304s-unity-demoed-and-available-installation-archlinux
 * jelly ne gasi kompjuktor, samo suspend po noci
<weshmashian> jelly: nope, 1d up, zaboravim tu i tam suspendat/hibernirat 
<jelly> onda se ne racuna :|
<weshmashian> a jedino mi se gnome3 jednom zbleso
<weshmashian> doduse, pristupam tome svemu ko blesavi juzer pa ne izvodim djidjabaje
<weshmashian> it works, i'm happy :)
<SilverSpace> jeste vidjeli ovo http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/i-nex-tool-to-list-hardware-information.html
<jelly> jednom nije statisticki relevantno... meni Xorg intel na Q8200 svakih tjedan dana pocme jesti 100% CPU
<weshmashian> jelly: no idea, nemam namjeru ostavit lap upaljen tjedan dana u komadu :)
<jelly> pa bi tutnuo karticu unutra, al mora bit sa displayport izlazom
<jelly> weshmashian: aj probaj konzistentno koristit suspend umjesto gasit, pa da vidimo ;-)
<weshmashian> jelly: pokusavam ;)
<weshmashian> jedino me zivcira kaj mi Fn+<key> ne dela nakon cold boota sve dok ne suspendam i probudim lap..
<SilverSpace> xbmc 12.0 "Frodo" released
<jelly> tko god je slagao ovaj cubieboard nije bas pazio, cpu i plocica je masna, dlacice po njem
<weshmashian> jelly: jes' se uspio poigrat s istim il' ces ga prvo oprat? :)
<SilverSpace> oo doso 
<jelly> weshmashian: ceka kraj radnog vremena
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi ga prvo oprao , sigurno je sigurno :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: netko ti se izdrko na tako dobar stroj :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Drkoshi :)
<jelly> heh, "dobar"
<jelly> bit ce dobar kad bude zamijenio a) workstation ili b) set-top box
<SilverSpace> dobra uputstva http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<jelly> lik na #arm-netbook ima tri komada, jedan je router/firewall, jedan je file share i torrent, treci vrti desktop i firefox
<jelly> SilverSpace: bolje radit trim rucno sa fstrim svakih mjesec dana, ta funkcionalnost u kernelu je jos donedavno imala data-loss bugove
<jelly> _pogotovo_ ne koristit ak je device-mapper (lvm / dm-crypt) u igri
<SilverSpace> jelly: da ne mislim to dati da mi radi automatika 
<SilverSpace> nego bar je postupak dobro prikazan 
<jelly> je, da
<SilverSpace> a cini mi se da ne dobijes nesto na brzini kaj bi ja primjetio 
<SilverSpace> tako da mi taj trim i nije kaj bi trebao raditi 
<jelly> to sluzi da ne _izgubis_ na brzini
<BotaniCar|2> Sto je bar jednako bitno
<jelly> inace ssd, nakon sto mu se svi blokovi jednom zapishu, smanji write performanse
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ima neko razumno objasnjenje za to ponasanje ?
<SilverSpace> za koliko 
<SilverSpace> ne znam da mi je toliko to bitno 
<SilverSpace> bar meni 
<jelly> da, mora sam radit garbage collection umjesto da ima dovoljno slack spacea kod pisanja da ne mora trazit prazan blok
<jelly> SilverSpace: vjerojatno nije za primijetit u normalnom radu
<jelly> ovak mu sa trim velis "ovi blokovi su prazni i smijes ih u bilo kom trenu zgazit", pa ne mora u trenutku zatjeva za pisanje razmisljat sam od dva polu-puna radit jedan pun i jedan di ce pisat
<SilverSpace> o da sad kad sam promjenio router radi i dropbox
<BotaniCar|2> [14:53:08] <t7> what do you guys want? disc que length?
<BotaniCar|2> [14:53:40] <multipass> Avg Disk Sec\Transfer
<BotaniCar|2> [14:55:48] <BotaniCar|2> i'll answer the 'what do you guys want' with ' i want a pony' 
<BotaniCar|2> [14:56:12] <t7> disk is being used lots
<BotaniCar|2> fin 'avg' broj - 'a lot' .. 
<jelly> leeloo dallas multipass?
<BotaniCar|2> say again ?
<BotaniCar|2> aha, 5 element .. koji sam analfabeta :)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: ajme :)
<obruT> jelly: jesi citao Moebiusa ?
<jelly> obruT: ne znam francuski
<jelly> also, nisam
<obruT> moze se to i na drugim jezicima citat :)
<BotaniCar|2> je, ali onda citas prijevod upitne kvalitete, a ne pisca
<obruT> iako, ima on i jednu seriju bez texta :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim sto se to dogodilo na starom routeru da je prestao dropbox i fs linkovi raditi pa nisam nista dirao na njemu 
<SilverSpace> mali zeleni 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: desilo se to da je iz nekog,nama nepoznatog, razloga poceo prioretizirati v6 adrese. 
<BotaniCar|2> Sad, zasto .. jebaj ga, 
<obruT> uglavnom, tuzili su on i njegov kompanjon da je maznuo ideju za peti element iz stripa :)
<obruT> a nedavno je fibra izdala cijeli jedan komplet njegovih uradaka... sad sam u iskusenju
<jelly> obruT: vjerojatno jesu, cini mi se da Besson voli posuditi ideje
<SilverSpace> jel tko zna web stranicu za sarafe di bi mogo nabaviti one cjevcice kaj sa obje strane ide saraf
<SilverSpace> nesto slicno kao oni nosaci maticnih ploca samo duzi
<SilverSpace> ne znam kak to uopce traziti
<BotaniCar|2> cipoteka, nazovi,objasni 
<jelly> mogu pitat tu u vijci.hr koji su minutu od firme...
<jelly> "NAVOJNA CJEVČICA"
<jelly> :-)
<SilverSpace> ovako nesto http://ubuntuone.com/4OtPXTobHN9ULKtFRws0rn
<jelly> http://vijci.com.hr/?page_id=4497 KR 9103 – NAVOJNA CJEVČICA
<SilverSpace> ne to su samo puskice cjevcica koja ide na navoj a u sredini saraf
<SilverSpace> mada bi i to bilo ok
<jelly> a kaj tebi treba?
<SilverSpace> ovako nesto http://ubuntuone.com/4OtPXTobHN9ULKtFRws0rn
<SilverSpace> ne nuzno okruglo moze i osmerokutno 
<civija> SilverSpace: je li za namjestaj ili nesto drugo?
<SilverSpace> ne za namjestaj mali sitni velicine onih nosaca za maticne
<SilverSpace> duzine 2,5cm
<SilverSpace> fi 5mm
<SilverSpace> nestalo Rpi i u rs velika britanija
<SilverSpace> rasprodano 
<Mmike> jos malo pa cu svoj moc za 600 kuna prodati :)
<BotaniCar|2> Samo se nadaj :) Jos malo pa ces ga moci trajno arhivirati u kontejner :)
<SilverSpace> uh imam pola gige staro kernela
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 265kn plus 60kn dostava na vrata ako ga neces sam pokupiti
<Mmike> imam vec 2 lika koji cekaju za 400 kuna
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> bude i 600 :)
<Mmike> samo da bude na vrijeme :0
<SilverSpace> 400 hm dobra cijena 
<SilverSpace> koliko si ti platio 
<jelly> 7" tablet, 10" tablet, ... 22" tablet: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14379545042
<SilverSpace> 105" tablet
<SilverSpace> Reisman je završila predavanje i dobila dugotrajan pljesak. na medicini
<BotaniCar|2> kaj se 22" tablet ne naziva u puku i 'televizor' ? :D
<jelly> mama ne da po televizoru prstima dirat
<SilverSpace> nis danas ne pisu sinoc poslje tri dobro vani puklo 
<SilverSpace> zatresli se prozori 
<BotaniCar|2> to su sve digresije da ne mislimo puno o tom kak smo gladni. A i dobar izgovor za okruziti markov trg mitraljeskim gnijezdima
<Mmike> najsretniji sam kad kopiram hiberfile.sys 
<Mmike> tj, backupiram
<Mmike> o, windowsi, sjebani li ste
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: s/gladni/rasprodaja javnog dobra/
<jelly> Mmike: pa excludaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di si citao to ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: da ono na trgu je bas bilo to lol 
<Mmike> jelly, ae :) nije lako bas :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sam citao 
<SilverSpace> reisman
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> teta znanstvenica
<Mmike> valjda nije vecernji
<SilverSpace> bilo uzivo http://www.24sata.hr/uzivo/na-filozofskom-fakultetu-ce-se-suociti-j-reisman-i-stulhofer-299622
<SilverSpace> gledak jutarnji pise lažna znanstvenica ?
<SilverSpace> lazna a ima doktorat 
<SilverSpace> kaj se i u americi moze kupiti diploma
<SilverSpace> vis zasto nema Rpi nestasica http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/google-poklanja-skolama-raspberry-pi/121537.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u americi se moze kupit sve :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol pa sto ti nisi kupio diplomu :)
<Mmike> pa nije bas da je jeftino :)
<SilverSpace> kak sad nije ivoks me danas uvjeravao da je :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di si vidio to da ima doktorat?
<SilverSpace> jucer su rekli i na koju temu je polozila
<SilverSpace> ako laze tv onda lazem i ja
<SilverSpace> nikako da mi prorade gumbi od teleteksta na daljinskom a ima bas za openelec kako se slaze 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vjerojatno 'baljezganje i trkeljanje' ili tako nesto
<obruT> zivjelo printanje pod linuxom, to je nemoguca misija, ja ne mogu vjerovat
<obruT> isprintam test page, sve ok, iz loweritera nista, jebote, ko da ne znam, hocu ici na mars
<obruT> export u pdf i printanje iz evincea radi :P 
<Mmike> mozda da upgradeas distru? :)
 * Mmike nema problema s pritanjem u linuxu jedno... a 4 godine, sigurno
<Mmike> cak manje izjeba nego s windowsima
<Mmike> doduse, za cistit glave na printeru moram u vbox, windowse, pa iz njih kliknit 'clean heads', jer linux to ne podrzava :)
<Mmike> al' to je jedini annoyancy, plus, mogu to iz menija na samom printeru
<Mmike> obruT, koji printer?
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam samo HPove na linux spajao, s njima fakat nema blema
<obruT> gle, iz jedne aplikacije radi, iz druge poluradi, iz trece ne radi
<obruT> sad, jel to do printera, drivera, aplikacije, nemam pojma, i jebe mi se
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<obruT> super, export u pdf nije slike dobro exporto
<Mmike> jel' vam radio ovo: http://www.webcams.com/ [NSFW]
<Mmike> obruT, koji printer? 
<Mmike> i koji linux?
<obruT> neki lexmark, xubuntu 12.10
<obruT> mislim, tak svejedno koji linux koji printer... koristim taj printer godinama, nekad je sve radilo super, sad nekad radi nekad ne
<obruT> ide mi na jetra sto se danas, u 2013-toj godini moram jebat s takvim stvarima
<civija> obruT: kako ne shvacas da je to car ljinuxa :P
<Mmike> neznam sto bih ti rekao
<civija> nakon sto se cijeli dan jebes s sistemskim alatima, debugiranjem istih, itd ...
<Mmike> ja fakat nikakvbih bedova imam
<Mmike> printam iz ceg ocu
<civija> zasto ne onda i s printanjem
<Mmike> cak i skener radi skoro outofthebox
<jelly> obruT: danas, u 2013, moras pazit da ti je harvder linux kompatibilan isto kao i 1996.
<Mmike> (treba na ruke neki hpscandreck pokrenit)
<obruT> jelly: ali taj printer je radio prije par godina ok, iz openofficea i svega :P
<jelly> ah
<obruT> sad iz lowritera zajebava
<jelly> onda krivi Apple :-)
<obruT> nist, idem doma, pomalo neurotican
<SilverSpace> cuj prije par godina 
<SilverSpace> i moj je radi prije par godina sad je negdje u smecu
<jelly> dobro, ali pretpostavljamo da obruT za ofis nije kupio najgore tintno smetje
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTYet-qf1jo
<datase> ravilov: Title: Windows 8: The Animated Evaluation, Views: 333418, Rating: 79.160438%
<Mmike> http://www.tvsubtitles.net/
<Mmike> kmeeeek
<Mmike> ubili :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za to nisam ni znao 
<Mmike> bili najbolji
<Mmike> nisu imali .hr
<Mmike> al' to me nit malo nije smetalo
<SilverSpace> cek ti gledao engleske serje sa titlom
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> serije*
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> jer onda mogu grickat :)
<SilverSpace> grickat 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ako grickas ne cujes
<rsedak> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-31
<jelly-home> 6 inčni... telefon http://dx.com/p/n9776-android-4-0-wcdma-bar-phone-w-6-0-capacitive-screen-gps-wi-fi-and-dual-sim-white-172448
<Mmike> nimon mlika
<jelly-home> va butigu hodi
<Mmike> a tukalo bi, ae
<dodobas> yelloooo
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi se obrijao ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: yes... skratio na 'normalno'
<dodobas> vjetar mi je bradu dizao u oci.... pa eto... problem :)
<Mmike> opla!
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> sad mogu opet zenu voditi na druzenja :)
<dodobas> ne razumijem
<Mmike> ma i bolje
<dodobas> kakve veze tvoja zena ima s mojom bradom ?
<Mmike> da me zena cuje, odu testisi
<Mmike> oduuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> and that's a bad thing ?
<Mmike> yes
<Mmike> it hurts
<Mmike> no more erections
<Mmike> i tak
<dodobas> only once
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> znate za trolololo? :)
<Mmike> e, pa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CFnM4SYQC8&list=UUtJVZjY6xsZUV-sYdcIFpZw
<datase> Mmike: Title: Trololo Meets Metal, Views: 2128494, Rating: 99.22004%
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucDQlnvU5FM
<datase> dodobas: Title: Dr. Who Meets Metal, Views: 829546, Rating: 99.644576%
<dodobas> nice...
<Mmike> Lik je izvrstan.
<dodobas> klasika https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvep1WaUmOM
<datase> dodobas: Title: Star Wars Meets Metal, Views: 1580686, Rating: 99.59352%
<dodobas> ahahaah
<dodobas> se sjeca netko 'Sive lubanje silom! Ja imam moć' :)
<BotaniCar|2> Himen ! 
<BotaniCar|2> I tigraste tange :)
<dodobas> to mi je bio tako dobar crtic :)
<jelly-home> hey, what's going on?
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32FB-gYr49Y#t=1m16s
<datase> jelly-home: Title: He Man - What's Going On -  High Quality     (Four Non Blondes), Views: 3433755, Rating: 97.975674%
<jelly-home> (not safe for brain)
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<BotaniCar|2> mogu kak yum-u reci da mi jednokratno pogleda za nadogradnje iz samo jednog repo-a , bez da mijenjam prioritete/disejblam repozitorije ?
<BotaniCar|2> palo mi je na pamet sloziti yum-alt.conf, pa s switchem reci da gleda tu fajlu kad bira odakle ce gledati,ali mi se to cini jednako bedasto kao i disejblati repozitorije 
<jelly-home> drzi ih disejblane cijelo vrijeme, i enableaj samo kad ti nesto bas jako treba
<jelly-home> izgleda da nema, ili nisam nasao, ekvivalent apt NonAutomatic repozitorijima 
<BotaniCar|2> nda, i ja guglam vec po ure , nista .. a dobro , nije da nema kompliciranijeg nacina .. 
<Mmike> jebo mater dellu
<Mmike> i njihovom kvmtail kurcu
<Mmike> jebo jebo jebo
<Mmike> i jebo!
<dodobas> s lubrikantom ili bez?
<Mmike> o daj internetu
<Mmike> blasblablabla
<dodobas> Mmike: ostavi misa i tipkovnicu
<dodobas> zatvori oci...
<dodobas> i izbroji 10 izdaha...
<dodobas> woosah...
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxogkc9RiNw
<datase> dodobas: Title: woosah, Views: 52718, Rating: 99.24528%
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UipXjBUJfr8
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Blague-wazaaa, Views: 8130, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> wassup?
<api984> dan
<SilverSpace> svaki
 * Mmike brise
<SilverSpace> oo CyanogenMod 9 na RPI
<SilverSpace> 4.0 android
<SilverSpace> kaj ljudi rade :) http://blog.afkham.org/2013/01/raspberry-pi-control-center.html
<Mmike> kako da findu kazem da mi ispise samo 2nd level direktorije?
<Mmike> znaci, hocu: ./fa/bd, al' ne zelim ./fa
<Mmike> mindepth
<Mmike> cool
<dodobas> kometar na McLaren MP28 .... Isn't that last years car?
<dodobas> *komentar
<SilverSpace> malo sam se igrao http://is.gd/8aVK1j
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa ee nema se tu kaj mijenjati kad novi bolid dolazi 2014 i to iz nule moraju ga raditi 
<BotaniCar> ima tko iskustva s nagiosgraph-om ? 
<BotaniCar> ne znam kak bi rijesil "No data in rrd directory /var/nagiosgraph/rrd" gresku, u logovima nemam nista osim toga
<rsedak> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro rsedak :)
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, pise ti, nema podataka
<Mmike> potrgo si nesh
<Mmike> ili slazes iznova?
<BotaniCar> slazem novo 
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> neznam opce sto je nagiosgraph
<BotaniCar> izvlaci iz trendinga i availibility-a grafove 
<BotaniCar> fora je kaj mozes sloziti (mhm,mozes) da kod hovera iznad hostname-a ili servicename-a izbaci prozorcek s grafom
<Mmike> imas munin
<Mmike> al' ne
<Mmike> ti bi nagios :)
<BotaniCar> Jedno ne iskljucuje drugo, vrtim i munin
<BotaniCar> s tim da integracija munina i nagiosa ne izgleda tak' efektno kak bi ovaj nagiosgraph izgledao da ga upogonim 
<Mmike> imas url neki?
<BotaniCar> ceksec, da te na msg zgadjam 
<BotaniCar> etoga
<SilverSpace> netoga
<dodobas> SilverSpace: koji si firmware stavio na wr842nd ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: oj 
<SilverSpace> jes tu 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sad sam
<SilverSpace> dodobas: msg imas
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> zaboravio doritose
<ivoks> :/
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> http://www.goodvalueformoney.com/offer/7042/big-bags-of-doritos-are-half-price-at-lidl-this-weekend # kriva zemlja
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj je u tim doritosima dobrog
<jelly> MSG!
<SilverSpace> evo Mmike ihmoze popratiti i nek mu posalju https://twitter.com/DoritosUSA
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) mislio sam da si narucio overseasom i da si mu dao tracking-link :) 
<BotaniCar> KONTEJNER DORITOSA ! S'e bu Mika izjel 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: joj pa poludio bi gledajuci tracking-link :D
<jelly> cek sta nije neko otisao u englesku
<jelly> nek mu kupi tamo u Lidlu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> morat cu uzeti ovaj novi Bug izgleda da su se potrudili sa Linux temom 
<dodobas> tema linux, uh, bit ce prof. sretan
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ima jedan prof. na faksu... samo certificirani software
<dodobas> pa tako niti ne zeli cuti za firefox
<SilverSpace> lol
<dodobas> uglavnom... zna da mu se sve bitne stvari koje ima vrte na linuxu :)
<SilverSpace> evo upravo si kupio bug :)
<dodobas> a prima pretplatu na bug
<SilverSpace>  3.99$
<jelly> dodobas: softver certificiran of koga...?
<dodobas> cim stigne, doci ce do nas da pita... a vidi taj linux
<dodobas> jelly: nisam pitao :)
<dodobas> s takvima nema razgovora 
<jelly> skoro svi moji paketi su certificirani od Debiana...
<SilverSpace> deset kn manje u digitalnom obliku na iPad_u
<SilverSpace> veceras imam kaj citati
<SilverSpace> platis 13" lap 9kk i onda ti daju samo godinu dana garanciju fuck 
<ivoks> kak sam krepan
<SilverSpace> je teski su ti doritosi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uu dobar Dell S2340T monitor ali skup preskup
<SilverSpace> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=320-9517
 * Mmike vam se belji, svima
<jelly> skup, za $700 multitouch?
<jelly> kod nas ce, ak i dodje, biti 8000kn i vise
<SilverSpace> jelly: Dell S2340T je kod nas 5,5
<SilverSpace> kk
<jelly> to je cak ok
<jelly> ak ti to treba bas sad, jeli
<SilverSpace> ne treba mi uopce :)
<jelly> problem rijesen :-)
<jelly> zna neko ko je admin na vef.hr mozda?
<jelly> (host mx2.vef.hr[161.53.96.3] said: 451 Temporary local problem - please try later (in reply to end of DATA command)) # steka im mejl
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVlO6Rz1wQE
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Dell S2340T 멀티터치 모니터, Views: 1479, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> twitter ne radi 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE
<datase> jelly: Title: Deep Purple-Child In Time-1970, Views: 4704967, Rating: 98.902474%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/uzivo-na-vecernji-hr-pratite-suceljavanje-reisman-stulhofera-clanak-504553
<dodobas> zasto je chrome tako spor
<dodobas> na nekim stranicama 
<dodobas> tipa vecernji
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno radi kaj ne znaju sloziti posteno stranicu
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> tamo bi firefox bio jos sporiji
<dodobas> nope... eto ff 2sek chrome 10sek da pokaze vecernji.he front page
<Mmike> moram editirati 200GBjni file
<Mmike> osim vima, ima nesto bolje?
<dodobas> sed?
<SilverSpace> bit ce frke http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/240596/Izrael-napao-Siriju-siri-se-strah-od-reakcije-Irana.html#.UQqpTJXgEUQ
<Mmike> dodobas, nemrem sed :/
<Mmike> u mysql dumpu od 200 gigabajta moram sve tablice konvertirati iz MyISAM u InnoDB
<Mmike> osim 3
<Mmike> koje imaju fulltext indexde
<Mmike> ideja je bila prvo sedom promijeniti ENGINE=MyISAM u ENGINE=InnoDB
<Mmike> i onda uci u vim i promijeniti nazad u MyISAM za te 3 table
<jelly> ili nadji binary editor koji ce to napraviti in-place, s obzirom da _srecom_ su "MyISAM" i "InnoDB" jednako dugi
<dodobas> blah, moram zavrsiti clanak... sutra je deadline
<Mmike> jelly, nije bed zamjena, bed je samo za te 3 table
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> imas preporuku editora? :)
<jelly> pa... ne bash ;-)
<jelly> nisam nikad probao editirati 20GB file joe-om
<jelly> 200GB*
<jelly> ali on ima overwrite mod
<jelly> ##linux veli <bls> jelly: ed should be able to do it
<Mmike> hexedit
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> hexedit kuzim :)
<Mmike> ed bas i ne :)
<Mmike> jelly, presuper, hexedit odradjue stvar k'o veliki
<Mmike> malo je spor dok searcha, jer mora crtat na ekranu di je :)
<Mmike> kako da u shellu abcdefghij pretvorim u ab/cd/ef/gh/ij
<jelly-home> ser -r 's#(..)#\1/#g'
<jelly-home> heh, ser
<jelly-home> doduse to ce dati ab/cd/ef/gh/ij/
<Mmike> serkenj
<Mmike> to mi je ok
<jelly-home> jel canonical/hp//tkogod jos daje free access za razvojne arm makine?
<dodobas> Mmike: sigurno ima neki perl oneliner koji ce ti rijesiti problem :)
<Mmike>  s=$(uuidgen); echo "$s"; echo "${s:0:2}/${s:2:2}/${s:4:2}/${s:6:2}/${s:9:2}/${s:11:2}/${s:14:2}/${s:16:2}/${s:19:2}/${s:21:2}/${s:24:2}/${s:26:2}/${s:28:2}/${s:30:2}/${s:32:2}/${s:34:2}"
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> brze od seda, veli lik
<Mmike> sadm cemo vidjet :)
<dodobas> hehe 200g kazes :)
<dodobas> *gb
<Mmike> dodobas, hexedit me spasava upravo
<jelly-home> Mmike: a 18 znak ti ne treba?
<jelly-home> ili to preskaces crtice
<Mmike> preskacem crtice
<Mmike> zelim, u biti, izgenerirati 109734109283716419736419 direktorija i poddirektorija
<Mmike> da izmjerim dal' je brze `rm -rf nekidir/` ili je brze `rsync -a --delete /tmp/empty nekidir`
<jelly-home> pa iskreiraj ih
<dodobas> Mmike: ovisno o FS?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak je to jedino sto je na fs-u, brze je umount; mkfs; mount
<Mmike> jelly, jasta, al' nije 
<jelly-home> e... onda prvo maknes ono ostalo negdje drugdje :-D
<Mmike> dodobas, ne, ovisno o dal rm ili rsync :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, lik ima 1.4TB pornjave na serveru, i ima oko 400GB cache fileova u 3-4 cache direktorija
<Mmike> i hoce da mu se taj cache obrise
<Mmike> pa se prepucavasmo dal' brze rsync ili rm
<jelly-home> lako za GB, koliko komada?
<Mmike> pa eto, reko, da izmjerim
<Mmike> jelly-home, pun pimpek
<jelly-home> KOLIKO
<Mmike> tipa 50M
<Mmike> vjerojatno i vise
<jelly-home> 100M?  1M?
<jelly-home> jebate, jel tesko df -i
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> to je za cijeli filesystem
<Mmike> ne?
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> /dev/sda7            121446400 53426413 68019987   44% /home
<Mmike> al' ovo je na manjem serveru
<dodobas> volim kad su pimpeki u /home 
 * jelly-home se cudi kak tu ista radi ;-)
<Mmike> to ti je klasika
<Mmike> dodje lik, uzme server
<Mmike> uzme wordpress
<Mmike> onda uzme neki tubesite-in-a-kit
<Mmike> onda mic po mic
<jelly-home> a ti poslije krpaj
<Mmike> i onda najednom, opala, prometa, svega, ajmo, ajmo
<Mmike> i onda, da
<Mmike> 'erm, meni je sporo'
<Mmike> reko, super, vi ste sigurno Kolumbo
<jelly-home> neka, da nema takvih ne bi imao za stan otplatit
<jelly-home> da ima lvm bar mogao bi okinut image na drugu masinu pa testirat sa identicnom strukturom direktorija
<dodobas> jelly-home: ah ne... Mmike ne koristi lvm :)
<Mmike> ili da ima ntfs, pa da ima deduplikaciju! :)
<dodobas> to je promaseni koncept :P
<jelly-home> ntfs je super, ima stvar koje linux nece imat jos 10 godina
<Mmike> dodobas, onak kak ga ti koristis je potpuno promasen, da :)
<jelly-home> VSS snapshoti po defaultu koji _rade_
<Mmike> jelly-home, rade ?
<Mmike> like, fakat rade?
<jelly-home> da, svi backup softveri tokoriste
<jelly-home> ne da rade, nego rade od w2003r2
<jelly-home> (u 2003 su jos bili dost bagavi ;-)
<dodobas> a sto ne radi na lvmu?
<jelly-home> Moras se sjetit unaprijed stavit lvm gore.  Moras ostaviti lufta.  Moras brisati snapshote da se ne zagnoje.
<Mmike> vec vidim
<Mmike> 'e, imam u sql ovaj provlem, kako da to...'
<Mmike> dodobas odgovara: koristi LVM
<jelly-home> Mmike: i ima pravo!  Uzmes LVM, bazu pauziras, napravis konzistentni snapshot i query vrtis na drugoj makini
<dodobas> jelly-home: ok, but, btrfs bi to trebao imato built-in, right?
<Mmike> jelly-home, naravno! LVM is one magic tool!
<jelly-home> btrfs ce biti gotov za 3 i stabilan za 8 godina
<dodobas> but, built-in ?
<Mmike> ma, sad ce ZFS u linux, samo da licence promijene
<jelly-home> nece orakl mijenjat licencu, nemaju potrebe
<jelly-home> ak os zfs, vrti solaris ili bsd
<dodobas> pravi dasa vrti zfs u userspace-u :)
<jelly-home> fuy, sporo
<jelly-home> ... "kazu"
<Mmike> http://linuxnote.net/jianingy/en/linux/a-fast-way-to-remove-huge-number-of-files.html
<Mmike> meni se ovo cini malo krivo
<Mmike> veli lik da je rm -rf dir/ sporiji nego find -delete
<Mmike> nemre bit
<jelly-home> meni je find -delete bio redovno malo sporiji; vjerojatno ovisi o fsu
<Mmike> nda, ja malo citam
<Mmike> krivo :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s480x480/424916_10151378517021702_744521523_n.jpg
<dodobas> pa hebate BTC ma 21$...
<dodobas> to je previse...
<Mmike> da ih imas, sad bi s eobogatio :)
<dodobas> pa imam... :)
<dodobas> hoces kupiti :)
<dodobas> cak sam na burzi 'zaradio' 0.2BTC-a nakon mjesec dana kupovine i prodaje buy low sell high...
<dodobas> dakle 4$ :)
<Mmike> nisam znao da mosh ic na pol BTCa
<dodobas> mos na 0.00000001
<dodobas> ali to je najmanja jedinica
<Mmike> root@ded1132:/home/mysql/data# rm ibdata1 
<Mmike> rm: remove regular file `ibdata1'? y
<Mmike> root@ded1132:/home/mysql/data# rm ib_logfile*
<Mmike> rm: remove regular file `ib_logfile0'? y
<Mmike> rm: remove regular file `ib_logfile1'? y
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kak sam hrabar!
<dodobas> Mmike: ako trebas... imas popust :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> tko zna... mozda jednog dana prodam BTC pa kupim stan :)
<Mmike> mislim da mi je dosta kompjutera za danas
<Mmike> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/9Vbclk/img704.imageshack.us/img704/3462/pcmacamigaa.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-01
<dodobas> yelooo
<Mmike> m
<budz0r> jutro
<budz0r> stigo novi kelner
<Mmike> jesi ga apgrejdo?
<Mmike> cime podmazati ventilator na grafickoj?
<vileni_> mobil 10w40
<BotaniCar> de ste , bechari ! :) 
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<Mmike> eto idem si drugu kavu metnit
<SilverSpace> http://www.upubuntu.com/2013/01/install-angry-ip-scanner-from-ppa-in.html
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> otvorim tekst editor i hocu pisati i nema slova ?? i ne kuzim nikako zasto kad ga hocu zatvoriti pita da snimim promjene. dok nisam pogledao font koji je bio 0.0 
<SilverSpace> nevidljiv
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> `rm -rf dir` je jednako sporo/brzo kao i `rsync -a --delete /tmp/empty/ dir/`
<dodobas> na kojem filesystemu?
<Mmike> ext4
<Mmike> ima li smisla danas koristiti ista drugo?
<SilverSpace> koja je ono naredba da vidi kamo je sve paket smjestio datoteke
<Mmike> dpkg -L ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: thx ja pisao malo slovo ne sjetih se da postoji i veliko 
<Mmike> imas i man, znas? :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> medit je postao upotrebljiv
<Mmike> probao, purgeao
<SilverSpace> hm ako /tmp smjestis u ram jel bi to sve trebalo brze raditi 
<SilverSpace> jedino vjerojatno za to rteba imati i dosta rama
<Mmike> pa, teorecki, da
<Mmike> recimo, cache od browsera smjesti u /tmp koji ti je u ramu
<Mmike> to dosta ubrza sam browser
<BotaniCar|2> (o)nano rula .:) 
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno, svaki editor koji ima CTRL+X u nekoj funkciji :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, jebo te editor iz kojeg izlazim s 'zz' :) ili 'quratz' :)
<SilverSpace> ja najvise koristim geany
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, jbg. ja sam 10 godina tak brijao, i onda sam skuzio da sam 10 godina bio u mraku :)
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam bio joe fan
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ovisi.  Sve snimljene datoteke ionako idu u RAM (u cache); držati /tmp u memoriji ima smisla ako je ti je disk iznimno spor, ili ako se vrte aplikacije koje jako puno i jako često pišu u /tmp.
<BotaniCar|2> joe je kul :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: mislis onaj iz prijatelja :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: aha kuzim 
<BotaniCar|2> ovo s /tmp u memoriji me podsjetilo na debilceke koji su u windowsima swap trpali u RAM i odbijali shvatiti zakaj im se JOS usporilo sve .. 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: neki enterprise (RAMbased) SSD i ne kemijaj :) Sve bu letilo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Samo ne znam koliko takve zvjercice kostaju 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: imam ga :P
<SilverSpace> imam ovaj ppa ukljucen a ne znam zasto ? https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: glede ip scannera, po cemu je bolji od originalnog GUI-ja za nmap?  Jel ima zenmap u ubuntu?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ima
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: koliko si platio (i kak velik) ram ssd ? 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemam pojma jel bolji naletio na njega
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: vjerojatno je bolje koristiti softver iz distre nego sumnjive klonove sa nekog bloga
<SilverSpace> Pokušavate pokrenuti Zenmap kao korisnik koji nije administrator!
<SilverSpace> lol 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kaj znaci 'ram based' ssd?
<jelly-home> Mmike: skatulja s hrpom memorije koja se ponasa kao disk.
<SilverSpace> nema ni on pojma kaj znaci 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: u grubo, ssd koji kupis je ili ram ili flash based, jedni su brzi, jedni pouzdaniji .. 
<BotaniCar|2> cek da nadjem neki link
<SilverSpace> eto vis da nema pojma :)
<Mmike> da, al' kad ugasis struju, nemas vise podatkove?
<Mmike> jel' to to?
<BotaniCar|2> pa rekao sam mu kaj je, link trazim da si moze izuciti nebitne detalje ako zeli :) I, nisi mi rekao posto disk, silver
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: imaju bateriju 
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, obicno imaju nonvolatile backend
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.storagesearch.com/ssd-ram.html
<BotaniCar|2> "The fastest RAM SSDs are faster than the fastest flash SSDs"
<BotaniCar|2> "Unlike flash SSDs, RAM based SSDs never had restrictions on the number of write cycles"
<BotaniCar|2> tak da .. dobri su,ako imas paru
<BotaniCar|2> "RAM SSDs cost about 3x as much as SLC flash SSDs for similar capacity in FC SAN rackmount systems - (based on pricing data 2011.)" ;)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ssd#DRAM-based
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nis skuzio da te zajebajem :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kak ne, ali dobra je prilika da MmikeTu zazubice narastu malo :) 
<SilverSpace> njemu nikad dosta rama
<jelly-home> streaming sa puno paralelnih upita (tisuce korisnika) na isti storage je jedna od stvari za koje se takve skatulje koriste
<SilverSpace> i čevapa
<SilverSpace> ć*
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da ce , kad procita wiki, otici i pobrstiti akceleratorske diskove iz firminih servera, da si neko cudo slozi :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: super je ovaj zenmap
<BotaniCar|2> Puta madre, nagios za do 100 hostova je 2k $ 
<BotaniCar|2> ( komercijalna verzija) 
<jelly-home> godišnje?
<jelly-home> ili jednokratno, pa neš sitno za support
<BotaniCar|2> jednokratno, 1500$ renewal
<BotaniCar|2> support uracunat
<BotaniCar|2> za te pare slozim besplatnu verziju .. hmm, vec jesam :) 
<jelly-home> pa dobro, al ulimited hosts je samo 5k
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj nije nagios mukte?
<BotaniCar|2> Idu mi na  kuki svi vendori s forom da certifikat vrijedi 1/2 godine, ne znam odakle mi pare za sve kaj delam , da certificiram 
<jelly-home> Mmike: ima i jedno i drugo
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: 'core' je, 'XI' nije
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, you go open source with free (as in beer) licences
<Mmike> nisam znao za XI opce
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: vish da i za nagios ima certifikacija
<Mmike> sad moram prtljat po enterpriseDBu (komercijalni softver), bas me zanima na sto ce to liciti
<BotaniCar|2> a otvoren je ko boca otvorenog piva
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ima, al' jel' ti nuzna?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: meni nije, ali ako me firma prodaje kao implementatora, malo podigne vrijednost
<BotaniCar|2> za inhouse stvari nije
<Mmike> ima i full extra blown support za postsgres koji nudi 2nd quadrant, kosta 5k dolara godisnje - jel' ti treba to?
<BotaniCar|2> nist mission critical nemamo na postgresu - oracle 
<Mmike> jasno, plati jos vecu licencu :)
<Mmike> megalol
<BotaniCar|2> A cuj, customerima se to lomi na ledjima, fucka mi se 
<Mmike> Prijedlozi za iduca predavanja u Saboru:
<Mmike> SIMONA GOTOVAC: Arbitražni spor Slovenije i Hrvatske
<Mmike> IVAN PERNAR: Tko sam ja? (ne, ozbiljno, tko je on?)
<Mmike> VLADIMIR Å EKS: Pjesme boga Dioniza
<BotaniCar|2> i garantiram da dobiju bolju podrsku nego da im ja odrzavam baze :)
<Mmike> DIKAN RADELJAK: Hrvatske sponzoruše od Tita do danas
<Mmike> MATE MIŠO KOVAČ: Kako preživjeti samoubojstvo
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj su zadnja dva u saboru ? Kao gosti, ili ?:D
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: oracle bar radi kak spada... ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: drito , i kad ne radi imas na kog pokazati prstom, a ne reci 'znate, mozete se obratiti otvorenoj zajednici, imam Vam link na forum' :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 hides
<BotaniCar|2> ima debian neku datoteku u kojoj zapisuje svoju verziju ( nesto kao /etc/redhat-release ili /etc/centos-release na RHEL klonovima) ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: /msg dpkg debian suite
<BotaniCar|2> ho ! Hvala ! 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/moody-s-snizio-kreditni-rejting-hrvatske-razinu-smece-clanak-504800
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, skrivas svoju nesposobnost iza licenci :)
<SilverSpace> mada imamo triput bolju poziciju od Portugala
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: mislis upravo obrnuto, tamo gdje nemam kompetencije prepustam stavri onima koji imaju 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: igra za spustanje cijene onome sto je preostalo za prodati
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: zahtijeva sve vece naprezanje da se domislim kaj opce jos imamo za prodati :) Znam da imam bubreg bez kojeg bi mogao da moram ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nije u pitanju kaj jos ima za prodati nego poo kojoj cijeni
<Mmike> ee,'
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> igrajuc se sa komprimiranim zrakom upuhnuo sam ga u tastaturu
<Mmike> veselje samo takvo
<SilverSpace> Glede ovog novog povezivanja tunelom peljesac ... a kako ce onda prolaziti bosanske podmornice?
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nisam se spreman sloziti da je pitanje po kojoj cijeni. Brijem da bi ove 2-3 srebrne zlice kaj su nam ostale od obiteljskog blaga trebalo klasificirati i zadrzati :) Proglasimo bankrot i u kurac, sigurno nas nece Jamerika napast drugi dan .. a i da probaju, prosli bi k'o bosi po trnju :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: daleko smo mi od bankrota :) bar mislim 
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: i tebi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kompanije koje vrte najvise love u RH su redom sve duzne vise nego vrijede, 1/3 stanovnistva ne privredjuje dovoljno da ima za jelo .. da , daleko smo, ali u kontekstu da smo bankrotirali tako davno da smo vec zaboravili 
<hbogner> Mmike, i kakav ti je plan za dans?
<Vlado9A3CY> otkrio sam izvrstan program za kucanje telegrafije :) ... cwcp, radi izvrsno u terminalu :)
<SilverSpace> grrrr zaboravih kasno sinoc rebootat router
<SilverSpace> puce veza
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: telegrafija ??
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: http://gizmodo.com/5980072/taco-bell-ceo-confirms-that-the-cool-ranch-doritos-locos-taco-is-coming-soon DORITOS !!
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505263_162-57566422/taco-bell-ceo-cool-ranch-tacos-on-the-way/
<SilverSpace> kaze prevod format slike : Tekuce
<BotaniCar|2> kaj ?
<SilverSpace> naletio u prevodu ja je format slike Tekuce :)
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi stajati trenutni ili nepromjenjen
<jelly> current!
<BotaniCar|2> Struja !
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne znam vjerojatno nisam jos pogledao 
<SilverSpace> sjebali su to u ubuntu 12.10 nema vise link na prevod
<SilverSpace> prijevod **
<SilverSpace> prjevod ? opet ja neznam kaj je tocno 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: da, telegrafija :)
<Vlado9A3CY> na poslu sam pa ne mogu stalno buljiti u ekran ...
<Vlado9A3CY> po hobiju sam radioamater pa mi je taj program zapeo za oko :)
<jelly> prijevod je bilo, ko zna kak je sad
<SilverSpace> jelly: da Current je tako preveden
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ma, djaba to kad ih nema tu
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: aha sad kuzim na kaj se to odnosi 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: docicemo i mi u EU, ima da jedemo ko .. ma ko Francuzi ! :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' tog nema u eu
<Mmike> ima u nekimi drzavam
<Mmike> i skroz su drugaciji
<Mmike> ukratko - tog ima samo u usa:)
<BotaniCar|2> pasmater, saljem mail Milanovicu da zelimo uci u USA, ne u EU ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ne zelimo uci u USA, jes normalan
<jelly> 10 dana godisnjih, medicina skupa ko vrag
<BotaniCar|2> Jely: ti bar odajes dojam osobe sposobne zaraditi dovoljno da mu zubar nije briga :) 
<jelly> samo dojam :-)
<BotaniCar|2> .pat jelly
 * jelly ceka da sjedne placa, prvi je radni dan u mjesecu
<BotaniCar|2> Sam vam rekao kakvi su debili u bankama ? Imamkredit za stan,placam trajnim nalogom i to sjeda na naplatu ~15 u mjesecu. Morao sam zbog jedne pizdarije dici jos jedan, i za taj drugi mi ne daju (iako je isto trajni nalog instrument placanja) da ide na isti datum :) "njima softver to ne dozvoljava"  
<BotaniCar|2> da ne pricam kak su me pogledali kad sam pitao jel se moze kroz jedan nalog obaviti dvije transakcije 
<dodobas> lol
<Mmike> :P)
<Mmike> ja neki dan bio, reko, zablokirajte mi minus na koliko je
<Mmike> veli zena ok
<Mmike> jel' to trajno?
<Mmike> je, veli
<Mmike> reko odlicno
<Mmike> veli zena, moze vam se smanjtii minus, samo
<Mmike> reko, ok
<Mmike> dobijem doma papir di pise da su po mom zahtjevu zablokirali promjenu minusa, ali samo do prvog slijedeceg obracunskog dreka
<Mmike> debili
<BotaniCar|2> Ahahaha , i nemas koga opaliti po dzepu zbog laznog informiranja :9
<BotaniCar|2> Taksam ja za kredu prvo trazio informacije telefonom (kontao sam jel mi jeftiniji nenamjenski kredit ili utilizacija minusa) i dobio jedne brojeve, a na ponudi u samoj banci druge :)
<jelly> Dodjes tamo i zapocnes sa "Dobar dan.  U svrhu poboljsanja usluge, ovaj razgovor moze biti sniman"
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: napravio bih to, ne znam sto bi s snimljenim nakon toga .. ako to odnesem u udrugu potrosaca ili nekam, potapsati ce me po ramenu i reci da dodjem za 15 godina
<jelly> kad odes u udrugu, pozdravis na jednak nacin
<BotaniCar|2> To nece nikaj donijeti, nece mi reci da dodjem za 15 let jer su lijeni, vec zato kaj sudstvo svoje ne bu napravilo prije (ako ikad) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nedavno sam slao dopis s prigovorima u vezi rada HNB pa znam kak stvari idu 
<BotaniCar|2> **pa imam relativno svjeze iskustvo
<jelly> ok, znaci prvo treba ubrzati sudstvo... ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> Mnijem da bi pomoglo :) Velikima se zivo jebe, znaju da za svaki potencijalni issue imaju pred sobom pravnu bitku s zadrskom od N, a u medjuvremenu ce pokrpati/gurnuti pod tepih .. 
 * BotaniCar|2 se ispljuska, kukanje nije moj lifestyle
<SilverSpace> knedli sa sljivama njamiiii
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: iako brijem da bi prvo trebalo javno streljati nekog na primjerenoj poziciji,sve bi se ubrzalo samo :)
<SilverSpace> hebes buritose
<SilverSpace> kako prevesti Merge folder
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam ozenjen, ne hebem nikaj :)
<SilverSpace> Spoji mape
<SilverSpace> Sad je prevedeno kao Udruzi mape
<BotaniCar|2> kaj ne bi bilo 'objedini mape/direktorije' ?
<BotaniCar|2> e,da, udruzi !!! 
<jelly> Mape svih zemalja, udruzite se
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: hm udruzi bi bilo za ljude kao druzenje
<BotaniCar|2> objedini/sjedini , iako mi se i 'udruzi' cini ok 
<SilverSpace> udruzivanje mi bas nije 
<jelly> udruzivanje u svrhu zlocinackog pothvata
<BotaniCar|2> Svaki put proplacem kad na #windows-server netko uleti s pitanjem vezanim uz windows phone .. jos nimsa uspio natjerati exchange da radi na telefonu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> podhvata?
<BotaniCar|2> poduhvata ! 
<jelly> :'(
<SilverSpace> poduhvatim te za vrat
<BotaniCar|2> mozes me pod ruke poduhvatit kad i ako se iduci put napijem tak da ne'm doma :9
<SilverSpace> mrnjauuuu mic mic
<hbogner> Mmike, i kakav ti je plan za danas?
<hbogner> se vidimo mozda?
<Mmike> mozemo
<Mmike> iza 17
<Mmike> ocemo jest nekud? :)
<BotaniCar|2> ŽUŽI JELINEK: 69 senzualnih poza s umjetnim kukom 
<BotaniCar|2> ahahaha
<hbogner> hmm, ali di, ja sam tek iza 17-18 slobodan
<hbogner> mogli bi nesto pojest
<hbogner> recimo chevape
<dodobas> hbogner: kad ti je usmeni ? :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> ćevap ćevap
<SilverSpace> usmeni ćevap
<hbogner> dodobas, za 2 tjedna
<dodobas> komisija ?
<vileni> ajte kod srbina na cevap
<vileni> pa ja kao slucajno navratim
 * BotaniCar|2 naculi uh..oko .. pricamo o ravnicama ?
<Mmike> uh huh
<vileni> pa u slucaju da sam pozeljan, ja bih sto blize prebivalistu :)
<Mmike> vileni, ravnice, jel?
<Mmike> smao znam da tamo vise ne jedem gurmansku pljesku
<Mmike> mega bezvezna
<vileni> s obzirom na auto koji bi komotno mogao na AA miting s obzirom koliko pije
<BotaniCar|2> bas, ruzica i bok 
<Mmike> ja, ruzica, ustipak, vjesalica
<Mmike> cevap isto tamo meni flji-flja
<vileni> ustipak dobar
<BotaniCar|2> ja SVAKI put zaboravim kak su mazalice tam jebene .. mogao bi se samo tog najest'
<vileni> ma cevape je common name za sve osim cevapa, tko lud jede cevape kod srbina :)
<vileni> ja ih nijednom nisam probao
<vileni> vjesalice, ruzice i ustipke i razne priloge jesam :)
 * BotaniCar|2 gladan gladan gladan gladi se
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> ja nemrem prije 17
<Mmike> hbogner, ?
<Mmike> hbogner, srbin na crnkasu?
<Mmike> erm, na ravnicama?
<vileni> meni pase od 17-19
<Mmike> tamanka s ankom
<Mmike> sam da vidim u kakvim mi je stanjima zena
<Mmike> morti ce i ona s nami :)
<hbogner> Mmike, di?
<hbogner> kaj sta?
<vileni> i moja bi, ali krenula je sa dijetom+treningom :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ko Vas jebe, ja necu doci iz dva razloga :) Prvi je da znam da me ne volite, drugi je da bi rado vidio dijete prije neg ode spat' :)
<hbogner> ja sam poslej posla na podrucju oko b undeka
<hbogner> pa racunaj da mi treba vremena do negdje
<vileni> hbogner: s autom si ili?
<hbogner> autom
<jelly> vileni: kakva je to dijeta bez proteina?!
<vileni> jelly: ima po danima sve
<vileni> nagovaram ju na primal, ali nece :)
<hbogner> Mmike, na ravnice bi cak i mogao
<hbogner> to je ono kod maksimira, rught?
<vileni> da
<hbogner> vileni, col i ti dodjes
<hbogner> Mmike, ponesi watmetar
<vileni> hbogner: pa taman mi fali vecera danas
<hbogner> he he eh
<BotaniCar|2> "gdje na internetu pronaci koreanku zeljnu prljavih razgovora ? " .. newsi su zakon 
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> 17:30 onda, moze?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, thaijoop.com [NSFW]
<hbogner> Mmike, ovisi kad zavrsim u novom zagrebuz
<BotaniCar|2> ahaha,hvala mmike :)
<vileni> Mmike: 17:30 ack
<hbogner> moram slozit printer na win8rt stroju koji nema cd
<vileni> hbogner: internet driveri? :)
<hbogner> vileni, nope, taman ovaj model nije na windows apdejtu
<hbogner> da napomenem, win 8 RT, znaci nikakve instalacije NE prolaze osim iz app store-a
<vileni> hbogner: pa ne win update, stranice proizvodjaca? iako neznam kako RT uopce funkcionira, koje drivere prima
<hbogner> skinuo ja drajvere s neta, al nist ne koriste
<hbogner> neda ih pokrenut
<vileni> btw, mrzim printere
<hbogner> nit mi da pokrnut instalaciju drajver nit odzipat taj exe
<BotaniCar|2> O,da
<Mmike> hbogner, cca, kad ce to bit?
<hbogner> Mmike, ni sam jos neznam, ali nadam se da cu do tad bit gotov
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, inace, MRZIM taj sajt, lik je debil, ima to na servercicu, ne placa, buni se, sere stalno, ima 5 developera mjesecno koji popravljaju i svaki ima svoje zahtjeve, i tak :)
<Mmike> hbogner, aj neki update oko 16ice, cisto da se znamo ravnat, a? Iako, lako mi tebi narucimo :)
<hbogner> nego di je taj srbin? http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.81787&lon=16.02611&zoom=17&layers=M
<hbogner> Mmike, naravno, ranije saznam ad moram bit u Novom ZG pa javim
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kak mislis ne placa ? :D
<hbogner> dolje ljevo je permalink
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: : http://tinyurl.com/a33nemw
<hbogner> bjel to MZ ili pokraj toga?
<BotaniCar|2> to je MZ
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, tak, sere stalno nesh
<Mmike> i onda ne placa
<Mmike> onda mu server ode kvragu od hrpe loseg PHPa, pa trazi da mu limitiramo bendvit na 100mbita
<Mmike> onda 2 dana kasnije dodje i tuli da mu je opet sve sporo
<Mmike> i tak :)
<BotaniCar|2> kak to da ga trpite ? Radi reefrence ?
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> to je 'mali' customer, ima jedan server
<jelly> sporo, a bw limitiran!  Cudno je to
<BotaniCar|2> Ima kod nas negdje za kupiti diagnostic PCI card-ova ? 
<hbogner> ok, thx
<BotaniCar|2> (POST cards)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ali... thai != korean
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kao ozenjen papucar ne smijem napisati ni da ni ne, samo 'ne znam' :)
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=45.818403&mlon=16.024868&zoom=18&layers=M znaci to je to?
<BotaniCar|2> ako nisu Bing maps, ne otvaram ti ja to :) Znas da za MS delam :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/u-izolaciji--duboko-u-sibiru-pronadena-sesteroclana-obitelj--promakao-im-je-cak-i-drugi-svjetski-rat-/1082396/
<Mmike> hbogner, to je to
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, ali osm koristi bing mape, dopustili su to :D
<hbogner> postoji suradnja
<Mmike> kol'ko nas to sad ide?
<hbogner> Mmike, ok
<Mmike> trebat ce rezervirati
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: o,hvala za info ! Klikcem :)
<Mmike> hbogner, vileni, BotaniCar|2 , ja, ... ?
<Mmike> dodobas, jelly ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> weshmashian, ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja vjerojatno necu ici, dijete mi lijeze u 20h i rado bi se malo poigrao s njim prije toga, a ako zdrobim 1-2h s vama .. 
<Mmike> drek i kraj, SilverSpace , drek i kraj :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pa zdrobi 40 minuta s nama
<dodobas> Mmike: que?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja ne mogu doci ne smijem hodati bar jos par dana
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :/ jbg
<weshmashian> Mmike: hm?
<Mmike> dodobas, hrana
<Mmike> weshmashian, hrana
<Mmike> jooooooooooooooj
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> rtfl -> l=log
<hbogner> :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: tesko, slicni razlozi ko i botanicar, samo kaj moje ide oko 22h spat :)
<weshmashian> ali da, bum moral jednom :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja mogu hodocastiti okolo samo vikendom ili jako kratko brzo nakon posla , kroz tjedan, jebaj ga 
<Mmike> weshmashian, ok, kad te vec suradnici nahvalili, reko, da popijemo nesto u to ime :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, da
<Mmike> sve znam
<Mmike> i ja bum dete imal skoro :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: slobodno me se sjeti dok cugas ;)
<BotaniCar|2> SERES ! Trudna je ? 
<hbogner> pitanje za mrezase
<hbogner> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/image-1359546998224-V.jpg
<hbogner> jesu 1m kablovi dosta za ovaj ormar
<hbogner> ide jos jedan switch unutra
<vileni> pa u najgorem slucaju dignes switch za koje mjesto jos :)
<vileni> i cak su i moji znali biti uredniji ;)
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: kad hocu stvarno uredan ormar, krimpam si sam. 
<hbogner> ali trebalo bi 1 m bit dosta ili 1.5M, ja gledam nekako 1m
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, opcija je ili uzeti 30m kabla i konektore i sam se zajebavat neko vrijeme
<BotaniCar|2> kupi 20 metri kabla, da imas i dva tuceta konektora i slozi to kak se spada :)
<hbogner> ili samo popikat
<hbogner> jer sam limitiranvremenom
 * Mmike ce si za vikend metnut opremu u ormar, isto
<BotaniCar|2> Ja bi se sam zajebavao, koliko ti treba per kabl ? Minuta ?
<Mmike> ili moda samo na ormar
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> hbogner: sta je ovo hp 1910 ili?
 * weshmashian mora napravit plan za provlacenje mreze po kuci, opet
<hbogner> HP ProCurve 1810G-24 Switch
<vileni> weshmashian: evo, u 17:30 na ravnicama dobijes savjete :)
<weshmashian> vileni :D
<BotaniCar|2> hbogner: ako se dobro sjecam, ta serija je L2 capable, i kaj se monitoringa tice, ima samo web sucelje ?
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: kucna mreza :) i ja se prije par dana borio 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: mae, imam sad pizdariju provucenu, negdje ima mreze, negdje ne i pitajboga kam idu kablovi
 * BotaniCar|2 i nema nesto zicne mreze doma ..
<weshmashian> pa mislio oba kata do tavana provuc, tam slozit box neki i amen :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: je, nisam se ni ja trudil jer kao "ma wifi bu super delal"
<BotaniCar|2> Samo, nije tak, ha ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nope :) bolja zica, ipak ;)
<BotaniCar|2> ma, samo nemas dovoljno repetitora :) Zica je proslost
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: meh, nek se nadje, nemre skodit ;)
<weshmashian> osim ak se ne popiknem prek iste :D
<BotaniCar|2> ili ti dijete pregrize :) 
<weshmashian> jok, to nebu :)
<BotaniCar|2> ima tko preporuku za kakav jeftilen 1Gb switch, s 12+ portova
<BotaniCar|2> (managed)
 * Mmike bi tavan
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, neznam jos, saznat cu kad dodjem tamo
<hbogner> imam sliku, nisam previse stigao prosli put osim provuci mrezu iz njega u drugi ormar
<hbogner> Mmike, evo u 16 trebam bit u novom zagrebu i slozit onaj printer tako d abi trebao stici u ravnice do 17:30
<vileni> znaci nema te do 19 barem
<BotaniCar> STOJI ŽENA ISPRED OGLEDALA I GLEDA SE, GLEDA, GLEDA....ONDA SE OKRENE MUŽU:ZA BOLJE I NISI!
<BotaniCar> pardn maj kapz
<hbogner> vileni, :P
<Mmike> hbogner, ack
<Mmike> vileni, mi se onda vidimo tamo?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> onda kul ;)
 * Mmike vec gladuje :)
<Mmike> jos da hoces gemist popit :)
<vileni> ja sam miran sljedecih par sati, upravo pojeo sendvic
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak nadjes javi.  Po mogucnosti da nije noname kinez, nego bar neki poznati kinez
<BotaniCar> jelly: do koliko novaca ti odgovara ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: moram pitat, al recimo do 2kkn
<BotaniCar> nekak mi se za sad Dell-ovi cine najjeftiniji od 'brendiranih' , HP je s netGearom tu negdje, ali malo skuplji 
<jelly> ko je diler za dellove
<BotaniCar> jos nisam siguran , gledam po vani prvo, da dobijem osjecaj za cijene
<jelly> ma gle... uzeo bi i tp-link kad bi mi neko reko da mu se nije kvario 2 godine
<BotaniCar> ja sam gledao TPove i onda cujem silverovu IPv6 anegdotu neki dan, a u dokumentaciji vidim da se referenciraju na WinXP i hyperterminal tak da .. 
<jelly> as it is, bojim se bilo kakve jeftine opreme zbog navale srot kondenzatora
<vileni> hp 1910 je meni ok
<vileni> on je oko 1700 bio
<jelly> 16 portni?
<vileni> da
<jelly> to je ok
<vileni> i ima sfp slotove, za jako skupe gbic :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: di si to kupovao ?
<jelly> sam da mogu liku prestrikati port izdaleka
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> star alliance gold
<ivoks> za taj status s air canada trebas 35.000 milja
<vileni> BotaniCar: neznam tocno gdje je, ali ima na nabavi vise trgovina koji ih drze
<ivoks> sa lufthansom 100.000 milja
<vileni> meni su to nabavili za cluster tu
<jelly> ivoks: i kaj dobis za to, free doritose?
<vileni> vidi na diskontu cak i jeftinije http://diskont24.com/product.php?productid=116032&cat=142&page=7
<BotaniCar> i na nabavi su oko 1400
<vileni> ima i konzolu, ali koliko se sjecam nije nesto puno opcija bilo
<vileni> ja sam koristio da resetiram postavke jednom kad sam se zakljucao izvan njega :)
<BotaniCar> ma. Meni , kao i Jelly-u treba da mogu rimoutli prestrikati portove i bok
<jelly> hm, nema 802.1q (VLAN)?
<vileni> web sucelje je prilicno mocno :)
<vileni> ima vlan
<jelly> ok
<BotaniCar> erm, ja imam kraj sebe 8portni takav i ima vlanove
<ivoks> jelly: dobijes krevet, tus, wifi, hranu i cugu na aerodromu
<jelly> CARNetovci su voip na ustanovi slagali prek drugog vlana pa mi treba za posebno pcjeve posebno tulifone
<ivoks> i druge pogodnosti, naravno
<vileni> a ima i dlink sa slicnim mogucnostima za nekih 200kn manje, ali hp mi nekako vrijedi tu razliku u cijeni :)
<BotaniCar> istina
<jelly> jebo dlink
<BotaniCar> JEBO
<jelly> jeboooooo... elem, o cemu smo pricali
<BotaniCar> ako nismo o sexu, mora da smo o hrani :)
<vileni> hranu smo rijesili
<BotaniCar> Vi da, ja ne :) Jedva cekam kuhat' sutra :)
<jelly> moram pokupiti svoj tp-link s ustanove, stavio sam ga da radi prek 3G kao remote mgt opcija ali nije najstabilnije rjesenje
<vileni> ja rostiljam sutra, i ako se poklopi, idem po kobasice od divljaci
<BotaniCar> vileni: posto kobase ? 
<ivoks> godina je pocela, a vec imam 10.000 milja
<vileni> BotaniCar: kaze frend 100kn/kg i neda ni kune ispod :)
<BotaniCar> pa, obzirom da su dobre klasicne kobase po 50-60kn, nije ni tak neumjeren
<vileni> inace od buduce punice dobijem free, ali nije u dogledno vrijeme da cu u posjetu :)
<jelly> ivoks: a koliko cesto resetiraju counter?
<BotaniCar> ne vjerujem punici ni kad hranu nosi
<vileni> a kaze da su super napravljene, stavljao najbolje meso
<vileni> odnio na posao, prodao 8kg odmah, tj cijelu zalihu sto si je donio u zagreb
<ivoks> jelly: svake godine
<ivoks> za star alliance silver, trebas 35.000 milja
<ivoks> za gold trebas 100.000 milja (miles and more)
<Mmike> ivoks, si u zg?
<jelly> Dear E-mail Owner,
<jelly> You are receiving this message because you are a Winner of 2,000,000.00 (Two Million Euros) from FORD MOTOR Automobile Online Lottery game.
<jelly> woohoo
<rut> jedna zamolba 
<rut> http://www.mcbachmann.de/projects/openwrt/openwrt-patches/rev_11869/imginfo/imginfo.c
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<rut> da proba netko ovo compajlirat . jednostavno je . pise u headeru .. 
<Mmike> ivoks, 17:30, srbin ravnice?
<ivoks> heh...
<Mmike> aj ne hehaj, dodji jest
<rut> gcc -o imginfo imginfo.c
<ivoks> mozda bi mogao navratiti, ali ne jesti
<ivoks> naime, biti cu tamo oko 17h
<jelly> rut: imginfo.c:142:33: error: invalid use of non-lvalue array
<rut> i meni isto 
<rut> koji gcc ?
<jelly> 4.7.2
<rut> i moj
<rut> ima ko stariji ?
<BotaniCar> pa, ja imam 36 let, mislim da ovdje ima starijih 
<ivoks> ne znam bi li trebao produziti clanstvo u HZN-u
<rut> bla bla
<rut> ako imas gcc manji od 4.7.2 reci ako ne .. dalje pisi pizdarije
<BotaniCar> danas si osjetljiv :)
<rut> kako necu biti kad se jebem sa SE515
<rut> da nagurm openwrt gore
<BotaniCar> :) Di samo nalazis takvu kramu :(
<rut> nemam ja para ko ti 
<BotaniCar> to vjerujem, svi imaju vise od mene :(
<rut> a i gust mi je tu staru kramu natjerat da radi kak ja hocu 
<BotaniCar> gcc (GCC) 4.4.6 20120305 (Red Hat 4.4.6-4) na centosu , da robavam opche ?
<rut> probaj 
<rut> nemoras biti paranoican . nije virus :)
<BotaniCar> "gcc imginfo.c -o img" proslo bez greske, kak da validiram file ?
<rut> daj posalji ga na neki fileshare
<rut> da pokupim 
<rut> i TNX !!!!
<BotaniCar> ceksec da vidim di imam public share
<rut> ma mozes i na mail
<rut> evo pvt
<rut> i hvala jos jednom 
<BotaniCar> ma to sam na izoliranoj remote makini zavrtio, sad mi je malo jajara slat van, sec 
<jelly> rut: samo makni sve eksplicitne castove na struct imagecomp
<rut> probao si ? prolazi ?
<jelly> build prolazi
<jelly> nemam fw da vidim dal radi ono sto bi trebalo...
<rut> nek svejedno posalje botanici . da usporedim 
<jelly> gle, imam i neki prastari /d/dsl/fw/cfe-se515b-ne-v021402_19_ba010a
<ivoks> http://www.zdnet.com/oracle-who-fedora-and-opensuse-will-replace-mysql-with-mariadb-7000010640/
<jelly> rut: koliko to ima smisla http://jebo.me/pas/9
<ivoks> sigh... na zalost, to ne mijenja nista :/
<rut> cek
<rut> to je OK 
<jelly> znaci da radi
<rut> je . OK je . cita 
<rut> jel mozes taj fw postavit da skinem ?
<Mmike> mariadb je jednak drek k'o i mysql
<Mmike> sve sto je lose tamo, lose je i tu
<Mmike> jedno neznam dal' su xtradb upogonili unutra
<ivoks> pa kad mora tak bit :/
<Mmike> moja preporuka je - stick with percona
<ivoks> radje da su perconu stavili
<jelly> rut: http://jebo.me/other/cfe-se515b-ne-v021402_19_ba010a
<rut> tnx
<BotaniCar> jebo-me-other :) jelly, ti si .. tesko opisiv :) 
<rut> da .. ovaj od botanicnog bin ne valja
<rut> ne cita 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisam ja kriv kad se tako zove domena...!  
<BotaniCar> istina, istina :)
<hbogner> luuud
<hbogner> zasto petak uvjek mora biti najludji dan u tjednu
<hbogner> sve se mora danas
<BotaniCar> meni je ponedjeljak ipak za klasu jaci dan :)
<jelly> pored toga je i prvi u mjesecu
<BotaniCar> " Čuvajte se ponedjeljka! To je dan kada ljudi na vas najviše navaljuju, kad se poslovi javljaju sa svih strana. To je, često, dan prenagljenih zaključaka i suviše brzih odluka. " - Ivo Andric
<obruT> u ponedjeljak nesto treba uci u prudukciju, a trenutno nist ne radi.. beat that :)
<BotaniCar> To bar nije problem, postpone,postpone :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili radi ko konj cijeli vikend :)
<ivoks> 80ak igrica na valveu za linux
<BotaniCar> Nda, drago mi je,ali kaj nisu klinci i do sad bili otvoreni prema linuksu ? Treba debile kao ja navuci na drugu stranu :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: nabolje je sto nije kod mene problem pa se necu nervirati oko posla vikendom :P
<BotaniCar> (y)
<dodobas> hmm SilverSpace si vidio ferrari... bez grbavog nosa
<dodobas> http://www.planetf1.com/photo-gallery/8460189/Ferrari-s-F138-In-Pictures#photo=5
<Mmike> dodobas, bus dosi to?
<dodobas> Mmike: kad bih znao o cemu se radi?
<Mmike> jelo
<jelly> mesinaaaaa
<dodobas> Mmike: kada?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima dobra shopska salata u srbina, ako ne izbjegavas i sir
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> cermak kupio omv hrvatsku
<ivoks> prodao tifon, kupio omv
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha
<ivoks> nije los :)
<dodobas> Mmike: uglavnom... ako je ista danas/ovaj vikend on NE
<BotaniCar> ovo je brutalica: http://i.imgur.com/haxBHL8.gif
<Mmike> dodobas, danas
<Mmike> 17:30
<ivoks> kak se taj novac okrenuo
<ivoks> prvu lovu cermak je zaradio prodajuci skladiste omv-u
<ivoks> s kojim je nato imao deal o nabavi nafte
<ivoks> skladiste i 6 stanica
<ivoks> s time je pokrenuo tifon
<ivoks> prodao tifon i s time kupio omv :)
<ivoks> Mmike: a kaj to danas imas?
<ivoks> Mmike: da me zoves na klopu
<BotaniCar> Saznao je da mu je gospodja trudna 
<BotaniCar> ( shala, ofc )
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, tak, malo, neobavezno udruzno druzenje :)
<Mmike> doci ce hbogner i vileni
<Mmike> trebao doc i botanicar, al' se upapcio
<Mmike> i weshmashian isto
<BotaniCar> :) Eto, napravio lik racun bez krcmara, pak smo mi krivi :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/25924_461247097263880_1896933342_n.jpg
 * jelly ima izgovor da je dezuran ovaj vikend
<ivoks> ne znam, mozda navratim
<Mmike> http://vozime.hr/
<ivoks> razmisljam si uzeti hyundai
<ivoks> ili kia
<budz0r> ivoks: pa kako to, nisi li se ti kunuo u forda
<dodobas> budz0r: je, ali onda je Kia kupila Ford :)
<budz0r> :)
<BotaniCar> bil je u koreji i napalio se, nuff said
<ivoks> pa ja i dalje smatram da je ford odlican auto
<ivoks> bolji od vecine na nasim cestama
<ivoks> al kia sportage je smijesno jeftina
<ivoks> da potraje 3 godine, isplatilo bi se :)
<ivoks> nije ni subaru xv tolko skup
<BotaniCar> <3 subaru <3
<budz0r> planira se neki okupljanac
<vileni> budz0r: dodjes na cevape?
<budz0r> gdje i kad?
<Mmike> 17:30, srbin, ravnice
<budz0r> to neki ubuntu okupljanac?
<Mmike> rezervirao
<Mmike> k'o dodje prvi nek vice 'splivalo'
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bas gledam nece im ni to pomoci da dobiju prvenstvo :)
<budz0r> Mmike: a ha, to onaj neki irc okupljanac, kaj si po fejsu razglasio?
<vileni> mislim da je ovo nesto drugo
<dodobas> SilverSpace: al cudno... nekako izgleda 'ostro'
<budz0r> vileni: a ha
<vileni> zapravo, hbogner i Mmike su trebali na cevape a ja sam predlozio mjesto, vrijeme i jos jednog clana (sebe)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ne znam, mozda navratim
<vileni> ajd, bit ce instant irc miting
<budz0r> :)
<vileni> ovako samo ja kvarim njihove intimne trenutke
<SilverSpace> dodobas: Force Indije isto izgubila grbu
<dodobas> za sad jedini Lotus ...
<SilverSpace> jebivetri bez mene na mesinu fuj 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da za sada
<SilverSpace> cudno ferrari izgleda
<dodobas> kao muscle car
<SilverSpace> volio bi cuti sko kaze ona trojka iz top gira na dizajn f1 bolida
<dodobas> absoulte rubbish....
<dodobas> sto drugo
<vileni> njihovo misljenje je irelevantno ionako, sluze samo za sprdanje 
<SilverSpace> zato bi i htio cut :)
<BotaniCar> boli njih dupe kaj mi mislimo za kaj sluzi njihovo misljenje, oni se voze :) 
<vileni> jedna od zanimljivijih reportaza je bila kad je hamster vozio renault f1 bolid
<SilverSpace> lol da 
<vileni> ali recimo u fifth gear uopce nebi bilo tako
<vileni> plato je prvak BTCC-a bio
<dodobas> oh da... hamster :)
<vileni> a tiff je actually vozio utrku F1 nekad davno
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGUZJVY-sHo
<datase> dodobas: Title: Richard Hammond drives F1 Renault R25 car at Silverstone - Top Gear - BBC Autos, Views: 1856788, Rating: 98.55086%
<vileni> a vicky vozi bolje nego sva trojica iz topgeara zajedno
<dodobas> lako moguce
<vileni> ma definitivno :)
<vileni> iako za top gear to vise nije vazno
<vileni> najvise gledanosti imaju u epizodama poput alabame
<vileni> ili polar expedition
<SilverSpace> i Tom Cruise je bolje vozio nego hamster
<vileni> a ako me zanima koliko su stvarno auti dobri, gledam best motoring, ne razumijem nista, a saznam 10x vise
<SilverSpace> best motoring ??
<vileni> mislim da je rowan atkinson bolji bio od cruisea :)
<SilverSpace> rowan atkinson kaj je i on vozio bolid
<SilverSpace> to ne znam
<vileni> a, mislis na cruisea u F1?
<SilverSpace> da
<vileni> ja mislio na top gear celebrity :)
<SilverSpace> red boll
<SilverSpace> best motoring a to neki japanci
<vileni> da
<vileni> "neki"
<vileni> :D
<vileni> sad sam skuzio da 7 godina radim ovdje
<Mmike> 2 godine previse :)
<SilverSpace> radis ili ljencaris :)
<vileni> pretezno radim :)
<vileni> Mmike: jesi rezervirao ?
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Mmike> vileni, da
<Mmike> vileni, treba doc po tebe?
<Mmike> ja krecem sad
<Mmike> ak si na poslu sam predji cestu na busnu od hipo centra
<jelly-home> http://69.12.216.146/images/idontalways...gif
<SilverSpace> hm svi zasutjeli 
<jelly-home> svi su na cevapima
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> gotovo?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> sad jos pivce
<Mmike> i krevetac
<hbogner> đe si Mmike, uf jos osjecam mesinu kad podrignem :D
<hbogner> nije ni cudo da je na jednom kompu crklo napajanje
<hbogner> graficka ga je isusila :D
<hbogner> gledam malo oce dve http://www.hwcompare.com/864/geforce-9800-gt-512mb-vs-geforce-gt-210/
<hbogner> gledaj jel uzet  gt 210
<jelly-home> "ne?"
<jelly-home> osim ak ti graficka treba samo za 2D
<hbogner> ma trazim nesto simple za linux desktop stari da se moze vrtit osnovni 3d, recimo google earth
<hbogner> nikaj vise
<jelly-home> meni na GT220 taman radi google earth
<hbogner> to bi bila zamjena za ati radeon x600
<hbogner> bez 3d-a
<vileni> hbogner: uzmi najnoviju lowend pasivnu :)
<vileni> sa 9800gt se mozes i solidno igrati jos uvijek
<hbogner> ma nee, trenutno bi ati x600 zamjenio sa geforce gt 210 ili kojom vec
<jelly-home> 610 ce biti relativno friska pasiva
<vileni> hbogner: ali gt210 je stara
<vileni> da, 610
<hbogner> ovo sam samo usporedjivao drugi komp gdje je crkla ta 9800gt
<vileni> sad sam bas pogledao
<vileni> od 280kn na diskontu
<hbogner> i tu 9800 su zamjneili sa 210
<vileni> ali 9800 je bila top model skoro
<vileni> 210 je as low as it gets
<jelly-home> znaci da je nepotrebno trosila struju ak ju je GT210 uredno zamijenila
<vileni> da
<hbogner> i bila je, to mi draco pomogao slozit dok je bio u hgspotu
<vileni> sto je novija serija to manje trosi struje, a snaga raste
<jelly-home> eh ta nvidia, da bar jednu low-end kartu izbace sa displayportom
<vileni> gt630 je isto pristojna ako hoces nesto jace
<hbogner> treba mi za desktop iz 2004-te
<hbogner> mozda
<hbogner> ako cu mjenjat bas
<vileni> a tu je ostatak pc ionako spor :)
<vileni> ja bi gtx480, ali onda sam vidio da trosi 250w
<hbogner> :D
<vileni> pa ju malo manje zelim
<hbogner> he he he
<jelly-home> ja bi ponija
<vileni> poni jede vise slame nego ova struje
<vileni> a i fun factor je vjerojatno na strani gtx
<jelly-home> ma plasticnog malog ;-)
<vileni> aha :)
<jelly-home> za stavt na monitor
<hbogner> stavi ponija kao wallpaper
<jelly-home> to vec imam
<vileni> gt660 bi bila taman, ali nedam toliko 
<jelly-home> ali skoro svi prozori su maksimizirani pa se ne vidi
<hbogner> gledam i Napajanje 600W, LC POWER Office Series, ATX V2.3, 120mm vent., PFC jer je trenuto 450w doslo uz kuciste
<jelly-home> "Prekovremeno će se smjeti raditi najviše 8 sati na tjedan" # aha... sve buduce ispade cemo obvezati da traju do 8 sati i da se sami rijese
<jelly-home> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/prekovremeno-ce-se-smjeti-raditi-najvise-8-sati-tjedan-clanak-504738
<rsedak> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-02
<dodobas> yellooo
<Mmike> l
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<Mmike> hbogner
<obruT> pitanje za DB znalce... kolika je razlika u performansama querija gdje je u upitu = odnosno in, dakle   where a = 'pero' vs a in ('pero')
<obruT> PG kao baza konkretno ?
<obruT> explain vrati isto :)
<Vlado9A3CY> quit
<Mmike> obruT, nikakva
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> obruT, postgres ce to prepisati u ORove
<Mmike> a oni su losi koliko su sami po sebi ORovi losi :)
<Mmike> ako ih imas jako puno mozda ti je bolje staviti ih u temp tablicu i onda jointati po njoj, nebl' ovaj probao hasheve izbuildat pa tak proc
<Mmike> testiraj :)
<Mmike> odnosno: WHERE a IN (1, 2, 3) -> WHERE a = 1 OR a = 2 OR a = 3
<obruT> trebam izbiltat query za 1-10 vrijednosti pa se bas pitam da li OR-ati ili IN-ati :)
<SilverSpace> imam ssd koji ima na sebi usb pitanje dali ce usb od rutera dati dosta struje za njega
<jelly-home> napajanje od routera vjerojatno nije ko zna kakvo
<SilverSpace> da nisam pogledao pitanje je koliko ssd istro trosi 
<SilverSpace> kupit cu si manji vanjski disk ovaj ssd ce mi biti prenosivi 
<SilverSpace> reko idem vidjeti kaj imaju u feniksu kad mi je tu najblizi i pocnem pisati u trazilicu pelikan 
<SilverSpace> znam neka pticurina :)
<SilverSpace> HDD EXTERNI 2.5" 500G cca 600kn
<SilverSpace> aha ima ih vec i za 500kn http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=WD+My+Passport+500GB
<SilverSpace> ili bolje kupiti neki hdd dock
<dodobas> o Gnonthgol 
<dodobas> crap... navika...
<ivoks> daj zamisli ove budale
<ivoks> http://www.hrstud.unizg.hr/aai-korisnicki-racun/
<ivoks> Pravila dodjele lozinki
<ivoks> - Lozinka je vaše korisničko ime pisano malim slovima (bez sufiksa ako ga imate na korisničkom imenu), i dan i mjesec rođenja (bez točke između dana i mjeseca).
<ivoks> a pazi jos ovo
<ivoks> http://oldweb.hrstud.hr/studenti/carnet_imena.htm
<dodobas> neka se nadje... http://www.theunixschool.com/p/awk-sed.html
<dodobas> e MmikeT... si cuo za http://www.rethinkdb.com/
<dodobas> kuul je, ima samo primarne indexe :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: si vidio sauber C32
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> predvidjam 3 postolja, 1 pobjeda
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije to bas tako bar mislim jer frendica je trebala za prvi puta upisati broj svog indeksa
<SilverSpace> dodobas: neznam tko :)
<dodobas> Hulk i Esteban.. tko drugi...
<dodobas> pa nece valjda Massa pobjediti za Sauber :)
<SilverSpace> grmljavina
<SilverSpace> kopajuci po kutijama naso dva stara ide diska hm sad treba negdje naci i vanjsko kuciste za to steta to ne iskoristiti 
<SilverSpace> hm USB 2.0 128GB stick 18$ 
<Mmike> presao mi raditi flash u chrometu
<Vlado9A3CY> meni je otkazao warp pogon :)
<Vlado9A3CY> eto, glavni junak koji spasava Zemlju se ne mora bas uvijek zvati Bruce Willis :)
<Vlado9A3CY> laku noc :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-03
<Mmike> sta sad
<Mmike> pa jucer kernel, pa danas kernel
<dodobas> sutra kernel 
<dodobas> e Mmike jesi kad radio s EC2?
<Mmike> slabo
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> svaki put me izjebe mysql
<Mmike> i njegov mysqldump
<Mmike> koji ne dumpa procedure
<Mmike> di to ima?!
<dodobas> ma... imam neki dojam da je ekipa neupucena...
<dodobas> i da baca novac na ec2/ebs/etc....
<Vlado9A3CY> da, kod kompjutera je stos da nikad ne znas kada ce ti krepati HD ...
<obruT> zato imas backup pa nije bed
<Vlado9A3CY> jedva sam uspio pokrenuti laptop... iz cistog mira mi se niti grub nije htio ucitati kako treba
<Vlado9A3CY> ma nemam sto se tice datoteka sto izgubiti jer si vazne stvari cuvam na drugim mjestima ...
<Mmike> dodobas, zassto?
<Vlado9A3CY> ali zao mi je kad mi tak simpaticna igracka krepa :D
<Mmike> dodobas, ja sam to davno nekom liku slagao, koji je radio on-line high-performance trading, pa je tamo drzao datasetove, al' u tokyio cabinetu i to je ok radilo
<Mmike> neznam kak bi OLTP drek radio na tome
<Mmike> obruT, resio INovanje? :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, samo su dvije vrste ljudi - oni sto rade backup i oni sto ce raditi backup :)
<dodobas> Mmike: yes... ako imas setup koji je otporan na nasilno gašenje EC2 instanci...
<dodobas> dakle treba ti barem 2 EC2 instance...
<dodobas>  i 1 EBS...
<dodobas> dakle... ako imas sustav koji je dizajniran 'distribuirano' onda je amazon OK
<dodobas> ili ako trebas 'hardver' koji ce u kratkom roku nesto izracunati
<dodobas> ali za vrtiti 24/7 neki servis/sajt...
<dodobas> nema smisla
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, vise mi je zao hardvera i dobro postavljena 2 OS-a u racunalu, nego sto cu eventualno nesto s harda izgubiti :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem probati restart... da budem siguran da je sve okay... see you all later ;)
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam isao tako daleko, al' meni se cijeli taj amazon-koncept cini losnjikavim
<Vlado9A3CY> evo, sve radi okay... taj hardware koji se vrti je zivo zlo :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nikad ne znas kad ce otkazati poslusnost :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ima svoj sweet-spot
<Mmike> brijem da je super za kad ti treba 12938471298341 cpuova, sad, na kratko
<Mmike> pa onda unajmish gro instanci, malo racunas, odnajmis
<Mmike> tak je ovaj trader radio
<Mmike> dataset mu bio od oko 150 GB, sto nije nesot preveliko
<Mmike> jel' vam radi flash u chrometu?
<dodobas> ma...
<dodobas> imam profil na onom odesk sajtu
<dodobas> i tu i tamo dobijem poziv na interview...
<dodobas> uglavnom... lik nema bas jasnu viziju onoga sto zeli...
<dodobas> ali zakupio je ec2... i sad to treba radit...
<dodobas> doduse ne znam sto mu tocno treba niti koji ce biti workload... but...
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike: kod mene flash radi okay u Chrome-u ... (Ubuntu 12.04LTS)
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, koji chrome imas?
<Mmike> ~> google-chrome --version
<Mmike> Google Chrome 25.0.1364.58 beta
<vzugcic> 23.0.1271.97 (Ubuntu 12.04)
<vzugcic> 11.2 r202 /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<vzugcic> da, ja imam chromium a ne chrome :)
<Mmike> gnj knj glj
 * Vlado9A3CY is away... see you all later
<Vlado9A3CY> opet neki apdejtovi na linux kernel... netko se opet igra :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-27
<ivoks> rat izmedju jutarnjeg i indexa se zaostrava
<ivoks> jutarnji uzvraca
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/tajne-uplate-prije-izbora-matija-babic-od-bandica-primio-489-000-kn-za-pr-/1158805/
<ivoks> mislim da cu fakat najuriti ovaj iskon doma
<ivoks> iskon.tv je najlosija IT usluga u europi
<obruT> pih, nisi probao maxtv2go :)
<ravilov> obruT, prestani se reklamirat
<obruT> ravilov: khm, to je bila antireklama :)
<ravilov> ne postoji losa reklama :p
<ravilov> tako bar kazu
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ravilov> jo
<jaizza> na te riječi, ode ja na pauzu
<jaizza> :-D
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Ukua , ja jos nisam stigao ni dobro jutro pozeljeti, neki vec na pauzu idu :) 
<jelly> ivoks: sto te muci, kvaliteta ili featuri ili oboje?
<jelly> ravilov: lazu, losa reklama ne postoji samo ako ti je reputacija vec na nuli
<ravilov> jelly, znaci za T-Com je to tocno :p
<ravilov> ili HT, ili kako se vec zove ovih dana
<ivoks> jelly: muci me sto kad stisnem da se promijeni kanal, stignem otici na wc prije nego ovaj odradi radnju
<ivoks> kvaliteta usluge je ocajna
<ivoks> sam sebi ne vjerujem da to jos uvijek placam
<ivoks> prelazim na bnet jos ovaj tjedan
<ivoks> nekad zna proci i vise od minute prije nego reagira
<ivoks> to nije smijesno, to je tuzno
<ravilov> hm, ne znam kako to uspijeva
<ravilov> to zvuci kao da je *dizajnirano* da bude lose
<jelly> ivoks: ne bi smjelo biti vise od sekunde-dvije da se stream posynca, kad si zadnji put prijavio kvar
<ivoks> i sekunda-dvije je previse
<obruT> ivoks: zapping time na iptv-u je obicno nesto duzi i frustrirajuci ak zelis u 5 sekundi prelistat 10 kanala, ali obicno nije bas tak ocajan
<ivoks> znam listati kanale
<ivoks> dodjem na hrt1, npr
<ivoks> a on mi pokaze epg za hrt 3
<ivoks> na kojem sam bio prije pola minute
<ivoks> budem snimio da vidite koji je to uzas
<ravilov> eh
<ravilov> epg/teletext je opcenito spor
<ivoks> ma ne, ovo je... uzas
<jelly> well, to nije uobicajeno ponasanje za promjenu kanala... stvarno bi bilo uzasno da tako svima inace radi
<jelly> za epg se ne sjecam, nemam iptv od 2012
<SilverSpace> moj frend sad place kaj je otiso sa iskona kuka i zapomaze kaze da mu je tam sve radilo 
<ravilov> na cem je sad?
<SilverSpace> istom ko i ja btnet
<SilverSpace> ja se ne mogu pozaliti na btnet
<ravilov> btnet?
<jelly> ako je dostupan
<ravilov> valjda bnet
<jelly> ravilov: ne, btnet
<SilverSpace> ne bas btnet
<ravilov> oh
<ravilov> I see
<SilverSpace> to je bila zajednicka rirma koja se razisla 
<Hrki> ja novi iskonovac i meni sve radi ko urica
<SilverSpace> firma*
 * obruT da gleda tv bi uzeo satelitsku i cs
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a_Iy3VoWJM
<datase> ravilov: Title: Holly Cole - I Can See Clearly Now, Views: 67310, Rating: 98.523074%
<SilverSpace> btnet jedino ima lose uredaje za digitalnu tv ako nemas na tv cable prijemnik 
 * obruT je cuo svasta za taj btnet pa ono :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja kazem svoje iskustvo 
<jelly> sad u to svasta moze ukljuciti i <SilverSpace> ja se ne mogu pozaliti na btnet
<SilverSpace> i kod mene je ok tj. cijeli ulaz je na njemu i nisam cuo od susjeda da se zale 
<jelly> SilverSpace: optika ili zica?
<SilverSpace> kabel 
<SilverSpace> koaqs
<ravilov> coax :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sve suu pripremili za optiku 
<SilverSpace> ali jos nis 
<obruT> SilverSpace: nije stvar u tome jel trenutno valja, stvar je u tome sto ce bit kad nesto crkne :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> za tv se ne sjecam da je nesto crklo telefon je ponekad internet jednom ili dva puta na sat dva 
<SilverSpace> mogo bi danas na hokej
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/107105301853075632598/posts
<jelly> btnet sam gledao dostupnost, ali nisam uzeo jer imaju pakete sa jako malim uploadom tamo di nema optike
<jelly> na b.netu bar mozes platit 14-21Mbps pa dobis 1Mbps+ uploada
<Hrki> pa sta ce ti tako veliki upload?
<jaizza> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA8z7f7a2Pk
<datase> jaizza: Title: Sasquatch music festival 2009 - Guy starts dance party, Views: 7844732, Rating: 99.003706%
<jaizza> vrijeme je ručka...
<MmikePoso> covjece
<ravilov> zeno
<MmikePoso> novi ubuntu je jos neupotrebljiviji :/
<MmikePoso> instalirao 14.04
<MmikePoso> kliknuo na dash
<MmikePoso> napisdem 'terminal'
<MmikePoso> i dobijem 1001 stvar koja nema pretjerano veze s onim sto hocu
<ravilov> znaci ne preporuca se upgrade
<MmikePoso> ah, pardon
<MmikePoso> sporo je
<MmikePoso> sad se pojavio 'gnome-termminal', u vrhu, iznad svega
<MmikePoso> ravilov: ma unity govno
<ravilov> ijao
<ravilov> pa tko to jos koristi
 * ravilov hides
<SilverSpace> jaizza: loll sa pauze na rucak :) fino i dobar tek 
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: iskljuci sve kaj ti ne treba 
<ravilov> [type] terminal
<ravilov> [nakon 1sec] Results for "t":
<ravilov> [nakon 2sec] Results for "te":
<ravilov> [nakon 4sec] Results for "ter":
<ravilov> [nakon 5sec] Results for "term":
<ravilov> ...itd
<ravilov> MmikePoso, ^
<ravilov> :p
<Hrki> kazem ja da je metro i unity sranje, pa mi nitko ne vjeruje
 * CTCP2 agreezz
<ravilov> nema se sta tu netko sloziti ili ne sloziti, to je samo osobni stav
<ravilov> svatko ga ima
<SilverSpace> unyti zakon
<SilverSpace> unity* :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pih, ne uzimam te u obzir jer ne znas ni napisat kak se zove :p
<ravilov> ispravke ne racunam
<CTCP2> koji genije se sjetio numerirat prvi device kao 0
<CTCP2> a drugi kao 1
<CTCP2> itd
<CTCP2> koja kontralogika stoji iza toga?
<SilverSpace> ?
<ravilov> logika je sasvim u redu
<SilverSpace> od nule se krece 
<CTCP2> HDD0, HDD1, GPU0, GPU1 itd
<ravilov> CTCP2, i win isto numerira sve od nule
<ravilov> u cemu je problem?
<CTCP2> pa nisam rekao da je linux kriv za to xD
<CTCP2> al evo, koja je logika u tome?
<CTCP2> da uredjaj broj 1 zovemo 0
<CTCP2> a uredjaj broj 2 zovemo 1
<ravilov> imas niz podataka na adresi X, svaki je velicine 1 byte; koliko se trebas pomaknuti s pocetne adrese do prvog podatka?
<CTCP2> jako "nezbunjujuce", jelda
<CTCP2> ...
<CTCP2> kakve to fuckin veze ima
<CTCP2> govorimo o OZNACI
<ravilov> da znas imalo vise o racunalima, ne bi sad postavio ovo pitanje
<CTCP2> jesi li igdje vidio u "realnom zivotu" da redni brojevi krenu s 0?
<pkiller> "prvo je bila 0... a onda Bog stvorio 1" :)
<Hrki> 0 je jaca od atomske bombe
<ravilov> kakve veze interna struktura OS-a ima sa realnim zivotom?
<SilverSpace> Mamić je Šukeru i Kovaču zaprijetio otkazom
<SilverSpace> koji genije 
<pkiller> SilverSpace: znači sa 0
<CTCP2> znaci, logicno je da u realnom zivotu numeriras APSOLUTNO SVE ZIVO s pocetnim 1, a da na jebenom hardveru pocinjes s 0?
<SilverSpace> 0 je kao default a sve kaj dodajes krece sa 1
<ravilov> CTCP2, da
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa on ih je postavio, ima pravo da ih i mice :D
<pkiller> CTCP2: evo ti logika: "pa i ja sam počeo od nule", "ti si nula", "nulti stupanj razvijenosti"
<pkiller> čak i u govoru se "počinje od nule"
<CTCP2> 0 = nesto sto ne postoji
<ravilov> CTCP2, e bas si zatucan ponekad
<CTCP2> 1. = PRVI
<Hrki> nikako, nula je broj kao i svi ostali
<pkiller> CTCP2: grci bi te nabili na kolac sada 
<CTCP2> Hrki pa nek je broj, nije to stvar
<Hrki> to su nas ucili na matematici... nisi sluso
<CTCP2> neg ja pricam KOJI DEVICE JE
<CTCP2> pazi sad
<CTCP2> PRVI
<Hrki> a to su filozofske rasprave
<CTCP2> jel PRVI device 1
<CTCP2> il 0
<ravilov> to sto ga ti zoves "prvi uredjaj" OS-a uopce ne zanima
<ravilov> ti ga mozes zvati i "primarni" i "moj" i "najbolji"
<CTCP2> ok, "in real life", kad kazes PRVI
<CTCP2> jel misli na 1
<Hrki> isto tako ti je sa crnim tijelom, to uopce nije crno, frizder ne hladi nego grije...
<CTCP2> il na 0?
<CTCP2> mislis*
<ravilov> CTCP2, jedno nema veze sa drugim
<Hrki> ali to ljudi ne kuze pa govore suprotno, isto kao i  sa nulom
<pkiller> ja bi recimo da se prvi device zove bez ičega... recimo umijesto sda0 da bude sda
<CTCP2> ima
<ravilov> bolje da sad stanes
<pkiller> ali!
<ravilov> dok se ne zakopas dublje
<pkiller> sda ti je cijeli disk... dok ti je "0" oznaka za particiju... (ispravite me ako sam se zajebo)
<CTCP2> mozd to nekom ima neke logike
<ivoks> da cujem...
<CTCP2> al "normalnom" (nekompjuterskom) svijetu bas i ne
<pkiller> a sda je a disk... a sdb je b
<ravilov> pkiller, da... osim sto (gle cuda!) particije pocinju od 1 :p
<ivoks> sto mislite, kava, dize li ili spusta krvni tlak?
<SilverSpace> ni jedno ni drugo 
<ravilov> CTCP2, u "normalnom nekompjuterskom svijetu" nikog ne zanima kako OS interno oznacava uredjaje
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jedno je
<ravilov> ivoks, u principu dize
<ivoks> ravilov: ne, spusta
<ravilov> ma tko kaze?
<ivoks> tlak dize sol i ljutina
<ivoks> ljudi koji imaju kontuzije mozga ne smiju piti kavu
<CTCP2> u pocetku ga digne, a poslije ga spusti
<ivoks> zato sto kava moze izazvati hipotenziju
<ivoks> CTCP2: u pocetku te natjera na wc, sto takodjer snizava tlak
<SilverSpace> svi diuretici spustaju tlak pa tako i kava 
<ravilov> ali
<ravilov> Caffeine increases intraocular pressure in those with glaucoma but does not appear to affect normal individuals.[30] 
<pkiller> ravilov hvala :)
<SilverSpace> znaci meni feferonke dizu tlak 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, da, i korisnici isto
<ivoks> SilverSpace: svima dize tlak
<ivoks> kava te samo cini zivcanim
<SilverSpace> ravilov: puno vise korisnici 
<ivoks> a to nema veze s tlakom :D
<ivoks> kava je sranje, najobicnije sranje :D
<Hrki> kava je sranje
<ravilov> ivoks, ima nekih sorta kave koje actually jesu sranje... :p
<ravilov> one sto prodju kroz macke
<SilverSpace> ne pijem godinama kavu 
<CTCP2> kava ostecuje jetru :D
<Hrki> stakore
<CTCP2> dobijes "kafeinsku jetru"
<CTCP2> izmori se
<ravilov> ajme
<ravilov> ej
<ravilov> je
<ravilov> i voda ostecuje bubrege
<SilverSpace> i vise nemam problema sa glavoboljom 
<Hrki> radje umjesto kave, jednu rakijicu ujutro
<Hrki> efekt je isti
<CTCP2> ravilov : sindrom izmucene jetre
<jaizza> SilverSpace: lol sa pauze?
<jaizza> gdje je muflončić danas?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa kaj nisi rekla da ides na pauzu 
<jaizza> ovaj, muffinčić?
<jaizza> radi?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: zapravo sam komentirala kak nitko ne piše ništa
<SilverSpace> jaizza: BotaniCar_ je danas 
<SilverSpace> muffine je sve pozderao jucer 
<jaizza> jel to BotaniCar koji si nije dobro potkošulju ugurao u hlaće?
<SilverSpace> vise je Smotani nego BotaniCar
<SilverSpace> ""
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> vidim, poznajete se
<jaizza> dobro
<jelly> Hrki: za remote vnc, rdp i ina sranja
<SilverSpace> gladan ko pas 
<ravilov> nahrani psa, bude i tebi bolje
<SilverSpace> poriluk pas ne jede
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nemoj mi reći da imaš poriluka i da si gladan
<jaizza> kak si ga spremio?
<SilverSpace> cujspajz
<SilverSpace> sa rebarca suha :)
<SilverSpace> čušpajz*
<SilverSpace> gledam ako se ukrajina podjeli na pola opet ce u obje drzave rusi biti manjina 
<SilverSpace> nema zvuka na linux da ga jebes http://www.soundscriber.com/sound/187
<SilverSpace> opako zvuci kao mlaznjak 
<Vjetar> rnda rnda
<MmikePoso> RONDA RONDA!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa to je fino
<MmikePoso> jaizza: jel' vi koristite mongodb u toj vasoj bamki?
<jaizza> MmikePoso: u firmi ne
<MmikePoso> a di da?
<jelly> dida!
<jelly> Dida Marijan 
<Vjetar> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUxMupNEno4
<datase> Vjetar: Title: The Beach Boys - Help Me Rhonda, Views: 255919, Rating: 99.19075%
<ivoks> ...trebamo...ljude...koji...kuze...python...a...zele...raditi...s...openstackom
<ivoks> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<jaizza> MmikePoso: malo sam proučavala
<ivoks> onak odmah!!!
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> ivoks: desperate times!
<ivoks> ma ovaj englez je u gorem stanju nego sam mislio
<ivoks> a kinezi slave novu godinu
<ivoks> pol tima sam izgubio u roku keks
<jelly> moram pohvalit H1, prijavio sam kvar u petak navecer, danas je lik bio u stanu i popravljao
<jelly> (i popravio; neko je petljao po HT ormaricu u zgradi)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> ivoks: nit znam python nit openstack, al' ak' ti je hica... :)
<vileni> jelly: bio si bez interneta od petka navecer ? :)
<igustin> jelly: ček, to je sarkazam?
<jelly> igustin: ne.
<jelly> vileni: ne, bio je na 4/1Mbps umjesto 20/2Mbps
<igustin> to je skoro 3 dana, ne znam čemu zadovoljstvo
<jelly> igustin: to je jedan radni dan.
<igustin> to je za očekivati, iznenadilo bi me da su došli npr. subotu u jutro
<igustin> meni je T-Com slao njihove partnere isti dan popodne ili čak subotu, to je bilo iznenađenje
<igustin> ali moguće da im još uvijek rade na poziv, pa "tko prije, njemu bonusi"
<BotaniCar_> imam love/hate odnos s radnim ponedjeljcima :) 
<BotaniCar_> "To je dan kada ljudi na vas najviše navaljuju, kad se poslovi javljaju sa svih strana. To je, često, dan prenagljenih zaključaka i suviše brzih odluka. " Ivo Andrić.
 * weshmashian mrzi utorak
<vileni> danas je utorak??
<vileni> daj me nemoj plasiti, ionako gubim dane :D
<BotaniCar_> Izgleda da bi meni mogli pokloniti jos (radnih) dana .. kaj ti ivoks velis, da se primim "teach yourself python in less than 24h" i eto mi novi posel ? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<MmikePoso> nda
<MmikePoso> i ja sam bio uvjeren da je utorak
<SilverSpace> steta kaj nije 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoCp4cR0FCw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: NAIAS Live Stream: Corvette Z06 & C7.R | Chevrolet, Views: 187767, Rating: 93.919726%
<SilverSpace> cuj zvuk 
<ravilov> ma svrs
<ravilov> odma
<ravilov> sada odma
<SilverSpace> pazi na tipkovnicu 
<ravilov> izgleda da SilverSpace taj koji nije pazio
<SilverSpace> opet server crko
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: ne bih rekao
<MmikePoso> server nije crko neznam od kad
<MmikePoso> mislim u biti da je samo jednom crko
<MmikePoso> kad se disk zblesirao
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: nisam bas mislio da je on crko nego ne mogu do njega :)
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> crko fax
<MmikePoso> ! :)
<SilverSpace> opet nema struje 
<SilverSpace> hebes takve gradevibarde
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<ivoks> nije ovo problem na gradjevini
<ivoks> vec na srceu
<jelly> carnetu*
<MmikePoso> upgrade mysla prosao bez beda
<MmikePoso> pa jos ce i snijeg danas past!
<jelly> kuš
<MmikePoso> snijeg!
<MmikePoso> snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! sn
<MmikePoso> ijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! snijeg! 
<jelly> |..|,
<weshmashian> vidje ga, opet "radi" :)
<jelly> bijeg
<jelly> ooh
<jelly> <tgs3> jelly-home: care to try out deterministic, grsecurity patched, secure-build (download + verify hardcoded checksums) debian kernel builder script? <tgs3> jelly-home: https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuildsKernel
<SweetMuffin> Di snijeg ? 
<weshmashian> mmike jope fantazira
<SilverSpace> tko to jos voli ovo bjelo sranje 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: meni to dobro izgleda
<jelly> vec dva tjedna to nisam stigao ni pogledati, pa reko malo copy/paste mozda je nekom zanimljivo
<MmikePoso> niosh na ne fantaziram
<MmikePoso> nego zeljam
<MmikePoso> snijeg!
<jelly> grsecurity je must za shared hosting (a ja bi ga pod mus stavljao na sve sto ima servise vidljive izvana, a idealno na sve osim tamo di trga aplikaciju)
<jelly> i na openvz/lxc host, kad bi radilo
<jelly> raspravljamo scenarije za ispad shared storagea: 1) dize se replicirani DR site 2) vraca se orig. hardver u radno stanje i restorea backup 3) mobitel u wc, avionska karta za kubu
<MmikePoso> neat6
<MmikePoso> kuba je kul
<MmikePoso> tamo nema interneta
<MmikePoso> i ne mogu do tebe :)
<jelly> nazalost, dobili su internet
<MmikePoso> pred godinu dana ga nisu imali
<MmikePoso> tj, jesu
<MmikePoso> al' je bio neupotrewbljiv
<MmikePoso> mate isto ima svojih idijotizama
<MmikePoso> pod 'power management' za 'when battery level is critical' nemres izabrat 'do fuckin' nothing'
<MmikePoso> nego moras supend/hibernate/kurac :)
<jelly> poweroff?
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/toro-rosso-predstavio-novi-bolid/
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: kaj jos nisi otiso doma :)
<jelly> MmikePoso: ideja je da _ne_ dodjes u critical, nego se na warning ides spajat na struju
<jelly> MmikePoso: isto ko nagios
<jelly> problemi se rjesavaju kad su warning
<MmikePoso> jelly: kaj ce meni OS govorit kaj je ideja
<MmikePoso> valjda ja znam!
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace:  ma ne
<MmikePoso> lik u datacentru mijenja ram danima
<jelly> ... teoretski
<SilverSpace> lol karton priljepili otraga da se ne vide difuzori  :) 
<jelly> zasto me youtube svaki tjedan pita iznova da li zelim koristiti puno ime i prezime, iako svaki put velim da ne, nego da zelim stari youtube account?
<SilverSpace> hm na milion kuna ima jedna krivotvorena u opticaju 
<SilverSpace> ja nemam brige nisam ni blizu miliona 
<jelly> SilverSpace: velis, koji idiot ide krivotvorit tu kovanicu
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> tko uopće krivotvori kune :)
<SilverSpace> najvise se krivotvori 200 kn
<SilverSpace> igustin: eto ima ih 
<jelly> to se i najvise uzima s bankomata
<jelly> marulić i mažuranić se koriste isključivo za sumnjive rabote s velikom količinom gotovine
<jelly> bez Tram 11 ne bi znao koji je na kojoj 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo toro roso vozaci imaju 25 i 26 broj , 27 tj danas predstavili bolid a kreću testirati ili prve voznje 28,29,30 i 31 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/predsjednik-janukovic-vise-ne-kontrolira-pola-ukrajine/1159053/
<SilverSpace> vojska proglasila neutralnost 
<SilverSpace> odbila izac na ulice protiv gradana 
<SilverSpace> samo krim i Donjeck jos uz janukovica
<jelly-home> pozadinska glazba u Maloj nevjesti podsjeća na Lorreenu McKennitt
<jelly-home> s/rr/r/
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irpVyPBwD6M#t=38
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Кировские заправщики настолько суровы), Views: 542089, Rating: 98.723%
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> cudni neki paypal mail dobio preko toga se sigurno necu ulogirati
<jelly-home> obrisi i zaboravi
<ravilov> ali prvo klikni i upisi password
<ravilov> you know you want to ;)
<tonil> hm
<tonil> sta reci koju posluku porati
<SweetMuffin> Na kraju me isto dodje kupit' vodeno il' zracno hladjenje, jelda ? 
<SweetMuffin> Cjenovno, jel'
<jelly-home> al kulnes faktor 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma jesam ali to puno ljudii pusi
<jelly-home> i cijena cijele mashine ak pocne pustat ;-)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ha, cuj, puno ljudi pusi i duhan
<SilverSpace> a znaju da steti :)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ako imalo pazim to kaj pusta nema veze ( tekucina koju stavljaju unutra nije vodljiva, eco friendly blabla, trebam samo na vrijeme skuziti da curi i obrisati da ne korodira).
<SweetMuffin> Kulnes na stranu, shibnuo bi komp u brvnaru u dvoristu,ali tamo ljeti bude zilion stupnjeva. Briem da cu vodemo 'ladjenje nekak stempririat' , ali da je zracno pusiona 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> u fridge 
<SilverSpace> stavis 
<SweetMuffin> Nesto ovakvo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181016 , nikakav ekstrem. To na kraju kosta k'o posten vertical-fan kuler
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: u fridzu radije drzim neprijatelje ! :) 
<SweetMuffin> Mislim, kolace
<SilverSpace> ovaj drugu stranu stavis u fridge
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: mislis, bolju polovicu da denem u fridz ?!  :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> Salim se, brijem da bi mi frizider krepal da u njega stavim CPU radijator. 
<SweetMuffin> Pricao sam ovdje kak mi je kumu krepal fridz jer je bil kraj radijatora
<SweetMuffin> Sad zamisli da stavim izvor topline u sam fridz -> PRD
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam mislio kupiti onaj na 12v fridge za auto 
<SweetMuffin> Prvo to , pa auto ? 
<SilverSpace> i sa nime nesto iskonbinirati 
<SweetMuffin> Na kraju cemo , stari moj, peltiere fakat napraviti :) Briem da je vileni rekao da je njegov kompa tak napravil 
<SweetMuffin> Za ovo nemam paru :(( http://www.pugetsystems.com/mineral-oil-pc.php 
<SilverSpace> ali ovo dobro ne hladi 
<SilverSpace> telucina se zagrije 
<SweetMuffin> Ima radijator i ventilatore s zadnje strane
<SweetMuffin> A,i, decki su strasni .. skuzili su da ako puste mjehurice kroz ulje , da bolje hladi
<SweetMuffin> zrak ima losiji koeficijent i povuce toplinu od ulja, i ispliva :L) 
 * MmikeDOMA si ide uturit novi kuler u komp
<SilverSpace> meni se zalmanovo vodeno svida
<SweetMuffin> Imalu od male itx-form kantice (doslovno) , rjesenja sve do eATX-size :) 
<SweetMuffin> MmikeDOMA: kakav kuleator imas ? 
 * ravilov je prestao citat nakon "si ide uturit"
<ravilov> perv
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: kolko sam citao thermaltake, zalman i corsair imaju u slicnim cjenovnim rangovima proizvode, po recenzijama best buy je corsair
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: http://www.pugetsystems.com/nav/aquarium/EATX/customize.php !!!
<MmikeDOMA> SweetMuffin, noctua NF-S12A FLX
<SweetMuffin> MmikeDOMA: kakvu ti drogu dilas kad imas za sve te lepe igracke, i za dete, sunac ti ?!
<jelly-home> haproxyje
<ravilov> kredite?
<SweetMuffin> Celavac debeli, utjeruje licence za ljunix ! 
<MmikeDOMA> SweetMuffin, pa ovo je 150 kuna
 * MmikeDOMA ima samo stambeni kredit
<MmikeDOMA> jer je, idijot, uzeo stan na kredit
<SweetMuffin> MmikeDOMA: nisam ti ja zena da mi se pravdas, ali pazi ! Kanal se logira, i ako Linic skuzi da na pizdarije trosis vise nego zaradjujes .. 
<SilverSpace> ma jebes vodu i struju
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: su stigli oni DP konverteri ? Kadche ? :D
<SweetMuffin> JEBES ZENE !
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ne jos 
<ravilov> ima se moze se :p
<SilverSpace> vi on se brine za adaptere a rakija stoji metar dana 
 * ravilov -u je trenutno 150kn prilicno novaca
<SilverSpace> razocaral si me 
<ravilov> valjda ceka da se rakija skoncentrira
<ravilov> aka ishlapi
<SilverSpace> bu nalejal u hladenje cul sam da je rakija najbolja 
<SilverSpace> meni nije sam jasno kaj ce njima sad hladenje kad je vani -4
<ravilov> kad se rakija zapali, znas da hladjenje ne radi dobro
<ravilov> pa kad drze masineriju kraj radijatora
<ravilov> ili to ili se spremaju za ljeto
<SilverSpace> ah ti rudari
<SilverSpace> Toro Rosso boss Tost says ugly noses have no place in F1
<ravilov> wat
<SilverSpace> http://cdn.images.autosport.com/editorial/1390847661.jpg
<SilverSpace> sve se bojim kak bu izgledal RB
<ravilov> a ti nosovi
<ravilov> ja mislio da je f1 about speed a ne about looks
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ma, newy ce opet cudo napravit
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: sve ovisi sad od motora 
<SilverSpace> koji se budu manje kvarili sutra cemo vidjeti dal se bude koji zapalio
<SilverSpace> bome nema odustajanja http://rt.com/on-air/ukraine-kiev-police-protesters/
 * CTCP2 ima 100.000 DOGEOVA
 * CTCP2 je bogat
 * CTCP2 ce cekat 5 godina dok 1 DOGE ne bude 1.000 USD
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, pa za koliko si to namjano?
<MmikeDOMA> ili si kupio? :D
<CTCP2> za 2-3 dana :)
<CTCP2> 50.000 sam prodo
<CTCP2> bilo bi bar jos 50.000 da se nisam hebo s onim blesavim poolovima
<CTCP2> svi ti poolovi su kretenski
<CTCP2> mali su neisplativa, koma je rudarit
<CTCP2> ovi velki brzo isplacuju lovu, nema problema
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: necu kupovati hladjenje na ljeto, kad svaki prekupac samo ceka da mu dodjem :) I, znas da cu prvo 2 mjeseca srackati o temi prije nego napokon kupim nekaj :) 
<CTCP2> sam mi se cini da zakidaju
<CTCP2> nije mi se dalo kalkulirat al fali nekih 20%
<SweetMuffin> lol
 * CTCP2 slaps SweetMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: ne fali
<CTCP2> FALI
<SweetMuffin> doge ima varijavilnu vrijednost
<MmikeDOMA> 20^
<MmikeDOMA> 20%
<CTCP2> i vidim da i drugi komentiraju
<MmikeDOMA> pa to je puno
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA pa je
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, za kol'ko si prodo?
<CTCP2> al mi je duplo isplativiji od LTC-a + imam jos neke poslove, pa mi se neda gnjavit
<CTCP2> za 0,1 BTC
<SweetMuffin> o0o0pa kol'ko terahasha ti imas CTCP2 ? :D
<CTCP2> pa prodo sam kad je bio DOGE bio 0.00000200 BTC-a
<CTCP2> prvi dan sam zaradio 50.000 jer je bio mali diff
<CTCP2> sad je vec narasto
<CTCP2> sad dnevno ide oko 3500
<MmikeDOMA> frend zaradio 200 eura na dogecojintu
<CTCP2> 35000*
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : 4500 kH/s
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, s kolko kojih kartica mintas/
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA : u kolko dana?
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA s onih 6kom r9 280x
<CTCP2> vaporki
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, pa on je na multipoolu jedno mjesec i pol
<SweetMuffin> kak je moja 290ka u stvari jebena :) 
<CTCP2> www.multipool.us ?
<CTCP2> ja sam tamo isto bio 1 dan, al im je cijeli site oso u kurac pa sam zbriso :>
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : koju tocno imas i kolko ide?
<CTCP2> bas si nes mislim jel da uzmem R9 290
<CTCP2> al su skupe
<CTCP2> R9 290 TRIXX je 3500
<CTCP2> a obican s onim tunerlskim ventom 3100
<CTCP2> sad si racunam
<CTCP2> R9 280X vaporka je 2450
<CTCP2> razl. u cijeni je 25%
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: ventilator mi je na 70% , to mi je limit .. ~830khs/750WU/89C .. da ju smjem jace hladiti ide i +900
<CTCP2> a hasha dobijem cca 10% vise
<CTCP2> 770 kH/s naprema 850 kH/s
<CTCP2> uf
<CTCP2> 830
<CTCP2> to je onda 8-9% vise
<CTCP2> a cijena joj je veca 25%
<CTCP2> a ovu bolesnu TRIXX necu ni racunat xD
<SweetMuffin> veli, 70% mi se vent vrti, imam mjesta pun q za ubrzat' ,a li kao da imam fen na uhu je onda
<CTCP2> probaj je klokat :>
<SweetMuffin> jbg, para se vrati, hashevi ostaju
<SweetMuffin> velim ti da sam ju poceo klokat, ali probudim sve doma .. 
<CTCP2> pa znam, al bolje uzet recimo 4 slabije al isplativije neg 3 jace
<SweetMuffin> uredno sam digao na 900khs ali mi je zena iz druge sobe dosla i istukla me 
<CTCP2> vidi sta sam uzeo danas:
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/xfx-amd-radeon-hd6950-2gb-ddr5-oglas-10468242
<CTCP2> za 800 kn
<CTCP2> i
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/gigabyte-radeon-6970-2gb-ddr5-oglas-10478081
<CTCP2> za 900 kn
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: isplativije je sigurn, ali racunaj i volumen, nemam ni mjesta da stavim 45 mintalica
<CTCP2> svaka daje po 500 kH/s :>
<SweetMuffin> Mene u stvari samo zanima ad ce ebay/amazon pocet ?coine prihvacat' :) Sve do onda .. 
<CTCP2> sad prije 5 min sam uzeo i ovu
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/xfx-radeon-hd6970-oglas-9898847
<CTCP2> isto za 900 kn xD
<SweetMuffin> Jedan dan knjiga kosta 1euro  u *coinima, drugi dan 15eura :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : ove 3 gore ce davat oko 1500 kH/s i kostat ce oko 2500 kn
<CTCP2> duplo vise za istu cifru xD
 * CTCP2 je biznismen i pol
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: i zauzimati ce cca 1/2 m2 di da ja to stavim .. 
<CTCP2> ja cu stisnut :>
<SweetMuffin> Ma velim, isplati se && ljubomoran sam, ali .. 
<CTCP2> jebena mi je ova zima
<CTCP2> kat prazan
<CTCP2> police i grafe uz vrata od balkona
<CTCP2> a pol metra daje hrpa snijega
<CTCP2> dalje*
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, kol'ko ti radi jedna R9 280x?
<SweetMuffin> Prodavat cu ti blokove za vodeno hladjenje na ljeto CTCP2 ;)
<CTCP2> 760-770
<CTCP2> clocknute na 1100 MHz
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin xD
<MmikeDOMA> meni 720 max daju
<MmikeDOMA> 750 ajde
<MmikeDOMA> ako je bas minus 
<CTCP2> meni isto dualx ide oko 720
<CTCP2> nis se ne ubrza ni ak joj stavi visi takt
<CTCP2> al vaporx ide fino
<SweetMuffin> MmikeDOMA: daju, koliko ih imas, sunce ti ? :D
<MmikeDOMA> ma daje
<MmikeDOMA> xfx ja imam
<SweetMuffin> da da , sad daje najednom, kaj , CijenjaneSupruga stoji kod monitora i drzi ti macku nad glavom ? :D
<SweetMuffin> Ja isto imam XFX , drek sam morao undervoltati na maticnoj .. 
<CTCP2> xDD
<SweetMuffin> Kak da kupim s njuegga ? Nece mi nish dostaviti u 'rvatsku !
<CTCP2> pederi
<CTCP2> i mene zivciraju xD
<CTCP2> jebala ih kanada i sad
<SweetMuffin> pda, plat'cu i carinu i sve, al daj :) 
<MmikeDOMA> homofobcine
<MmikeDOMA> :D
<SweetMuffin> Moj osjecaj prema njima se tesko moze okarakterizirati kao strah :D
<jelly-home> Snakes on a Plane!
<SweetMuffin> http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/pc-racunala/gaming-pc-slika-30538790.jpg # zakaj bi netko napravio ovakav PC ? 
<SweetMuffin> http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/pc-racunala/gaming-pc-slika-30538791.jpg # majkomila
<SilverSpace> kaj ste se raspisali 
<SweetMuffin> kaj si se rascital :D
<MmikeDOMA> super je reko moragn friman: You're not homophobic, that's not fear, you're just an asshole :)
<MmikeDOMA> SweetMuffin, LOL! :) rascital :)))))))))
<SweetMuffin> I might be a asshole, but you keep your penis away from me :) 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ne 
<SilverSpace> stivo mi je predugacko 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: vidi kaj je racunalo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjcOUHPY7jY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: The Walking Dead Case MOD, Views: 49150, Rating: 98.79908%
<CTCP2> http://forum.pcekspert.com/showpost.php?p=2535970&postcount=90
<CTCP2> ovo je vrlo prihvatljivo :>
<SweetMuffin> da, i ja sam na rocku trzil
<CTCP2> znaci 1% + fixnih 2 eura uvijek
<CTCP2> i banka uzme 7,5 kn uvijek fixno?
<CTCP2> brijem da je mogo i vise zaradit
<SweetMuffin> Nemam racun u PBZ
<CTCP2> ovaj iz posta
<CTCP2> al svejedno mu je ok profit
<CTCP2> vise neg na LTCu u svakom slucaju
<CTCP2> 33 USD dnevno
<CTCP2> na LTCu bi dobio 15 USD dnevno
<CTCP2> s te 4 grafe
<SilverSpace> Holiday Schedule for 2014 Chinese Lunar New Year
<MmikeDOMA> http://business.time.com/2014/01/27/bitinstant-ceo-charlie-shrem-arrested-for-alleged-money-laundering/
<MmikeDOMA> ne zaboravimo da je to time.com, doduse
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-28
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.jutarnji.hr/strucnjaci-o-slucaju-index-hr--na-taj-nacin-pojavljuje-istina-koja-se-kupuje-i-prodaje-/1158935/
<MmikeDOMA> lol :) pa jutarnji fakat nisko pada
<Hrki> totalno su se na index okomili
<BotaniCar_> prvi!
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar_> Jutro, mileni !
<SilverSpace> jutar
<ivoks> Ubuntu One!
<ivoks> Google Drive!
<ivoks> a sada...
<ivoks> Microsoft OneDrive!
<BotaniCar_> http://annualletter.gatesfoundation.org/#section=myth-three # Bill Gates, prijatelj i drug 
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: OneDrive ? Do tell
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/predstavljen-red-bull-rb10/
<SilverSpace> http://www.nextgen-auto.com/gallery/pictures/2014/f1/pres-mercedes-28jan/001.jpg
<SilverSpace> mecka je mecka sve drugo su ...
<jelly-home> OneDrive ToRuleThemAll
<BotaniCar_> :D
<BotaniCar_> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_33282.jpg&width=618 # google o RH 
<SilverSpace> hm desni klik mi ne radi u terminalu 
<BotaniCar_> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/it-security/researchers-describe-tool-that-manipulates-ram-misleads-cybercrime-investigators/#. #cover your tracks by altering the contents of a computer's memory. 
<BotaniCar_> https://projectmeshnet.org/ # vidze , rade internet ispocetka :) 
<Mmike> Daklem, i7 je puno bolji/brzi proc od Core2Duo.
<Mmike> A bogme je i 8GB RAMa bolje od 4GB.
<Mmike> <- mr. obvious
<vileni> samo 8? :)
<vileni> koji c2d?
<Mmike> vileni: poklonjenom ramu se ne gleda u bistablie!
<Mmike> vileni: neki... 1.8 GHz
<vileni> uf :)
<vileni> jel to e6xxx?
<Mmike> T7100
<vileni> laptop znaci?
<Mmike> takoe
<Mmike> sto?
<vileni> ma mislio sam da je desktop proc :)
<vileni> trazim neki c2d za s775 sa vt-x
<BotaniCar_> jbg, ja pred metar dana shogoru poklonio svoj stari proc :(
<vileni> imam e5200, a ta serija nema podrzano, kao ni e7xxx
<BotaniCar_> http://www.vecernji.hr/kompanije-i-trzista/prve-energetske-plocice-na-trzistu-vec-2015-917362 # moar jobs ! 
<SilverSpace> Moody's: Kreditni rejting Sonyja je 'smeće'
<Mmike> Standar'n'Poor's: Kreditni rejting Moddy'sa je smece!
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dan-odluke-u-ukrajini-hoce-li-parlament-srusiti-vladu-i-osloboditi-zatvorene-prosvjednike-/1159171/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> vileni: fakat kul vent!
<Mmike> vileni: nije bas necujan skroz, al' je fino fino tih, i iznenadjujuce je kak dobro puse
<Mmike> na 900 o/min sam ga uturo
<vileni> Mmike: to minimum?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 700 je minimum
<Mmike> al' je na 1200 o/min tek neznatno glasniji od coolermasterovog koji je na 700 bio
<vileni> a moguce da je zbog kucista zvuk
<Mmike> ovo je van kucista, 'odokativno' mjerenje
<Mmike> odnosno, oduhativno
<Mmike> sad mi jos zena mora rec dal' se cuje
<Mmike> ak ona veli da, onda je proso test :)
<vileni> Mmike: racun si rijesio? :)
<Mmike> jos sinoc
<Mmike> :P :)
<Mmike> vileni: hvala puno za uslugu
<SilverSpace> ima li neki ventilator od 30cm 
<vileni> ima 250 mislim
<jelly> imam od 50cm, za sobu :-)
<SilverSpace> e to 
<SilverSpace> 50 mi taman 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je bilo problem mountati sobni radijator na kuciste . taman sam slozil jedno takvo i onda asm poceo ziviti s zenom pa sam to morao razmontirati :( 
<BotaniCar> *sobni ventilator
<vileni> Mmike: ma nista, i drugi put :)
<CTCP2> vileni imas ih po 100 kuna na njuskalu
<CTCP2> ja nemrem nac AM3 procove
<CTCP2> po normalnoj cijeni
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da turbo uopce nece lose zvucati http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOGQ7zZIrvQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 20140128 093846, Views: 294, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mogli bi kablovi ovaj tjedan stic Shipped on Jan-14-14 
<BotaniCar> kablovi ? Konverteri/prijelazi ? 
<BotaniCar> Nrgo, iams sec za /msg  SilverSpace ? 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ukrajinski-premijer-azarov-podnio-ostavku/724198.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa naravno kad im vojska otkazala poslusnost
<CTCP2> hehe, kako se rusi drzava po diktatu amera
<CTCP2> a kod nas di bi trebalo, i to odavno, nikom se neda dic dupe
<CTCP2> kod nad je bunt protiv drzave i sistema dnevni klik na "lajk" na FB stranici desnicara/ljevicara (ovisno o sklonostima)
 * SilverSpace nema FB pa ne "lajka"
<SilverSpace> kako smrdi racunalo tamo di se pusi 
<SilverSpace> uzas 
<obruT> sve smrdi tamo di se pusi
<SilverSpace> upravo jedno takvo otvorio i nosim ga na balkon na luftanje
<BotaniCar> A cuj, ako se zdimi, nije bitno kaj smrdi - ionako ne radi :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ali ovo uzas
<BotaniCar> </silly>
<BotaniCar> 'el se da nekom , tko je na manjem ISPu, jedan reverse lookup napraviti ( dig -x 213.186.16.164 ) , falalepa ! 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-PdV61Z8Mg
<datase> tonil: Title: Green Day feat. Oasis -  Boulevard Of Broken Dreams & Wonderwall, Views: 71001, Rating: 98.711566%
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ces sa servera da ga napravim?
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ma samo me zanima dal' se igdje propagiralo, vidim da tcom i altus jos nisu dobili promjenu 
<BotaniCar> napravi s piceka koji je pri najmarginalnijem ISPu kojeg imas :)
<pkiller> cek
<pkiller> hehe
<tonil> ave cesare http://www.bug.hr/_cache/b0dd353629ff2b77f9eddfee176e3312.jpg?rand=459647771
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/Black/clanak/ako-igrate-angry-birds-pripazite-mozda-vas-spijunira-nsa/724186.aspx?mobile=false
<CTCP2> lool
<BotaniCar> asko igrate brdze, imate previse vremena 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> tko god doma ima wifi uredaj je spijuniran ili gsm
<SilverSpace> zaboravi privatnost 
<SilverSpace> snijeg
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: generalise much ? Privatnost je prvenstveno stvar toga koliko si ikom interesantan. Mozes biti skeniran do nivoa atoma i redovno osvjezavan u sustavu, niej bitno ako nitko ne gleda tvoje podatke
<Mmike> mlje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: aha to tak ide 
<SilverSpace> malo morgen
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: gdje je tocno moja logika u krivu ? Pretpostavimo da imas sve podatke o svakom drzavljanu  RH. Ako te nista ne motivira da pogledas nesto o meni, moji su podaci savrseno sigurni skriveni u tvojoj arhivi.
<pkiller> kao i rootani server... dok ti netreba se ne logiraš :)
<SilverSpace> bas tu da u svakom trenutku mogu doc do tvojih podataka kvaka 22
<SilverSpace> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/budgetbuy2009/hear-new_year.jpg
<pkiller> privatnost je krepala kad je prvi e-mail poslan
<BotaniCar> Onda si pricamo isto, do svega o svemu se moze doci, trik je da ne zanimas nikog
<SilverSpace> godina konja
<SilverSpace> pkiller: kad si nesto napisao na netu 
<SilverSpace> mail bi bar trebao bit privatan
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja danas poludio na partnera u Kini, uljudno su nas obavijestili da ih ni ove godine ne bude na poslu 3 tjedna jer - slave .) 
<SilverSpace> ali nije hebi ga kvaka 22
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: trii tjedna ?
<BotaniCar> da :)))))
<BotaniCar> Jebote, ni mi rvati ne pijemo 3 tjedna oko nove godine, ispicuture nijedne :)
<BotaniCar> i, SilverSpace, kakva kvaka 22 ?Wiki:  A situation in which a desired outcome or solution is impossible to attain because of a set of inherently illogical rules or conditions.
<BotaniCar> Meni je ovo skroz logicno, nimalo zbunjujuce :)
<SilverSpace> :) vrtis se u krug 
<SilverSpace> "Bila je tu samo jedna kvaka, i to Kvaka 22... Orr je bio lud i mogao je biti pošteđen letenja. Trebao je jedino zatražiti da bude pošteđen; ali čim bi to zatražio, ne bi više bio lud i morao bi i dalje izvršavati borbene zadatke. 
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065528/
<SilverSpace> nis ni znao 
<SilverSpace> morao bi iskljuciti tv na deset godina kaj mislis dali bi i dalje prikazivali iste reprize
<pkiller> SilverSpace: sve se to skenira i obrađuje da bi dobio najbolje moguće reklame :)
<SilverSpace> pa je 
<SilverSpace> pogledaj google uvijek mi ponudi vijagru u mailu 
<SilverSpace> Hamilton se vec skrsio u ogradu
<pkiller> a haknut nekoga se uvijek svodi na omjer isplativosti i uloženog. znanje vrijeme / korist
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/NUqpNMT.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar: zar nije uvijek tako oko njihove nove godine
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa,da. Inace su tako radisni da me svaki put frapira kad nestanu na skoro metar dana :)
<ivoks> And their margins were stratospheric, above 92% in each case. In other words, for each $100 brought in by those two units, from software sales, Microsoft retained at least $92. That's close to printing money.
<ivoks> 8$ na razvoj windowsa, 92$ na pijancevanje
<jelly> imaju pravo...
<BotaniCar> Meni zvuci kao brutalan razvojno-poslovni model ! I ja bi tako 
<Mmike> ne jebe te to sto te rade budalom? :)
<jelly> ne, rade svoje customere budalom
<jelly> s obzirom da je 1-2% te love otišlo u dobrotvorne svrhe, smatram to sasvim prihvatljivim
<jelly> krade od bogatih, sebi uzme 98% i 2% daje siromašnima?  Dobar model.
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: meni se vise cini da vas (generaliziram) sve jebe kaj je smrkavac u garazi napravio model koji je decenijama nakon toga isplativiji nego "prava stvar" koju su bradonje u Bellovim labosima napravili :) Covjek je uspio, ne radi nikog budalom. Da mi doze ne vrijede 100 baksi - ne bi ih kupio 
<ivoks> jelly: nemoj brkati microsoft i billa
<jelly> ivoks: taj MS iz citata je bio Bill.
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa i MS kao kompanija daje paru u dobrotvorne svrhe, isto kao i DeBill 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al', ne vrijede 100 baksi :)
<BotaniCar> Sto me zaintrigiralo, koliko kenonikal daje para za dobrotvorne svrhe ivoks ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tebi ne, i to je u redu 
<Mmike> mah, nit tebi ne, al' ti bed priznat.
<Mmike> k'o i svi ms/oracle/whatnoterima
<jelly> iskreno, smatram da je bill u stanju napraviti vise dobra na svijetu nego kompletna open-sos bagra
<BotaniCar> Meni ne vrijede i priznam - meni firma kupuje doze 
 * Mmike se cudom cudi, opet, kako je mongo los
<ivoks> BotaniCar: canonical nista, kao ni microsoft
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali da je mark dao veci postotak svojeg novca nego li je to dao bill
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mark je financirao zakladu koja gradi skole po africi
<ivoks> i sto je puno bitnije...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kul
<ivoks> daje novce afrikancima koji imaju poslovne ideje
<ivoks> here be dragons fondacija
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> zove me knjigovodja
<ivoks> da je mirovinsko uspjelo registrirati moju firmu u kninu
<ivoks> tolko o e-mirovinskom
<BotaniCar> Imas firmu u Kninu ? Svaka ti dala (znam da si napravio to zbog uvjeta Å¡poslovanja , a ne Kninjanja, ali svejedno bravo!)
<jelly> Kninjanki*
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj ce ti firma u kninu, pobogu! :)
<ivoks> pa ne treba mi
<Mmike> al eto
<ivoks> mirovinsko me krivo registriralo
<Mmike> nek se, velis, nadje :)
<ivoks> ne ne ne
<ivoks> niste skuzili
<BotaniCar> re: kenonikl ne donira kao ni MS - http://news.thewindowsclub.com/microsoft-averages-2-million-day-software-donations-65941/ #mozda ne paru ( vjerujem da ima i to , ali nisam dugo izguglavao pa ..) 
<ivoks> imam firmu u murteru
<SilverSpace> americka policija hapsi huligana http://is.gd/lgWOyr
<ivoks> BotaniCar: naivan si ako mislis da je donacija softvera donacija
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj nemres kayak-rental-company s poslovnicom na Murteru regat' u Kninu da pokupis poticaje ? :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to je udicarenje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovo s donacijom softvera je bilo guglabilno za 3 sekunde, ima i davanja para, ali nisam klikao
<BotaniCar> ivoks: slazem se da je udicarenje na globalnom nivou, primaocu donacije ( u tom trenu ) nije 
<ivoks> svejedno, velim
<ivoks> onda mozes reci da canonical donira ubuntu
<BotaniCar> Mogu, i hocu ! 
<BotaniCar> No, pitao sam da li i neku paru daju, ako znas
<ivoks> i ne mozes usporedjivati canonical i microsoft
<BotaniCar> Nego sto nego mogu :)
<ivoks> pa ne mozes... ovi postoje puno duze i pokrali su svijet
<BotaniCar> a ovi su novi i rado bi isto 
<jelly> pokrali su, uglavnom, prvi svijet
<jelly> i to je ok!
<BotaniCar> ^^^i to , da :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: naravno da bi isto, kao svaka korporacija
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa zato mi je malo smjesno kad mi ozbiljan covjek kao ivoks veli da ne mogu usporedjivati :) po tojj liniji mogu i ivoksovu tvrtku uspšorediti s MSom 
<jelly> a u rusiji i kini pustaju piratluk da ide
<jelly> BotaniCar: svaki cigo
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<BotaniCar> Eh, da imam konja, kakve bi kobasice napravio .. 
 * BotaniCar se oblize
<jelly> tsk
<ivoks> BotaniCar: velim, ne mozes ih usporedjivati po prihodima, a time i davanjima, jer ne posluju na isti nacin
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sam s tobom isao na horsburger koji nije bio nikakav ? 
<ivoks> mozes usporedjivati redhat i canonical, microsoft i oracle itd
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisam ni imao namjeru vagati tko ima vecu kesu, jasno
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali jesi, cim kazes koliko je tko dao
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako sam to pitao, krivo sam pitao, trebao sam pitati da li ista daju, pardon
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj?
<BotaniCar> Kaj sad, kaj ? 
<BotaniCar> Pitao sam da li sam s tobom bio na horsburgeru ? 
<jelly> konjski burder
<Mmike> ako i jesi
<BotaniCar> Mozda cak na svojoj momackoj 
<Mmike> ja se ne sjecam
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaa
<jelly> burger*
<Mmike> dad, jesmo
<Mmike> al' to je fake horseburger bio
<Mmike> onaj u ljubljani je jedini pravi
<BotaniCar> nda, drekav je bio, ili se krivo sjecam ?
<Mmike> pa stajaznam, sad
<BotaniCar> vec si odgovorio s "jedini pravi nije taj" :) 
<jelly> bio je dole na savskoj neko vrijeme kiosk sa konjskim burgerom i hrenovkama, ali tad sam vec prestao jesti mesinu
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislim da smo tamo i isli 
<jelly> fake velis?
 * BotaniCar pogleda rezidentnog strucnjaka za meso
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fake as in "nije konjetina" ili "nije pravi dio konja za burger" ili nekaj trece ? 
<BotaniCar> Meni je samo bio .. kenjav .. 
<Mmike> pa neznam dal' je konjetina
<Mmike> horseburger se tako zove jer je velik, ne jer je od konja :)
<Mmike> onaj ljubljanski
<Mmike> a ovaj tu
<Mmike> ma ok je bio
<Mmike> al' nis posebnno
<Mmike> nemrem sad rec da je bio kenjav
<Mmike>  ili ne
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.zie.nl/video/opmerkelijk/ME-gebruikt-Romeinse-tactieken/m1mzfmqffu75
<ravilov> http://i.imgur.com/kQArxG3.jpg
<BotaniCar> ravilov: repost ! :) 
<Mmike> idem spat
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> idem doma :)
<Mmike> to NIKAKO nije isto!
<BotaniCar> Onda ti firma ipak nije nesto :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam po prvoj liniji da imate "nap room"
<SilverSpace> najbolji su mi likovi kaj pisu na netu kaj se rusi nisu umjesali da pastjeraju prosvjednike 
<SilverSpace> nisu rusi ludi
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: you mean 'fap room'? :)
<BotaniCar> nda,to
<obruT> jel koristi tko kad "at" ? :) bas mi danas palo na pamet kak to nisam koristio godinama, a bas cu danas pokrenut 3 joba preko toga :P
<BotaniCar> Ne ;)
<vileni> svaki put kad ga se sjetim razmisljam kako je to kul, ali kad mi treba, ne sjetim se :)
<ravilov> ja sam ga jednom koristio kao extra alarm
<ravilov> u slucaju da ne cujem regularni
<obruT> ja sam ga prije relativno cesto korisio, ali zadnjih godina bas i ne
<ravilov> pa normalno, prije si bio student, nije se imalo para za alarm
<obruT> medjuostalim i kao alarm, da :) pokretanje mp3 playera i pojacavanje zvuka :)
<ravilov> ali za komp koji ce bit upaljen 24/7 se uvijek ima sredstava :)
<obruT> moj trenutni 24/7 koji kao ima najtisi ventilator na kucistu bas i nema najtisi ventilator :P
<obruT> s/kucistu/napajanju
<vileni> obruT: hoces i ti noctua uzeti? da sredim jos jednu posiljku :)
<BotaniCar> Ja bu'm ovih dana morao piliti/turpijati , trebam prilagoditi kuciste s 80mm mount pointovima tako da primi  140mm ventilator
<BotaniCar> brijem da mi je mozda i jednostavnije zip trakama samo pricvrstiti kuler u 5.25" kavez i izbiti one plehice/plastike koje ga prekrivaju dok nema optickih pogona u kucistu 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/62038_10151850815586345_1034369153_n.png # age apropriate chores for children ! 
<SilverSpace> kazu rusi 'Zanimaju nas vaša nafta i geološka istraživanja'
<BotaniCar> "Dosli smo vam unistiti prirodu i ono malo prihoda od turizma" :) 
<obruT> vileni: kakav noctu ? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: prihod od turizma nas je kita 
<vileni> obruT: http://noctua.at/main.php?show=start 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: istina, svejedno je bolje nego nista :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: kao da je samo prihod bitan, a more se moze i zaprljati jeli
<jelly> dafuq
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : PRIHOD nije najbitniji
<CTCP2> ignoriro si "unistiti prirodu"
<SilverSpace> ne zato rudaris 
<BotaniCar> cuj ti CTCP2a , stari, ako tebi prihod nije najbitniji, onda ne znam :) 
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> vi brkate osnovne pojmove
<BotaniCar> I njih i kruske 
<CTCP2> to kaj ja pazim da cijedim svaku kunu i postotak, ne znaci da sam pohlepni neoliberaèlni gramzivi kapitalist xD
<SilverSpace> i ti rudarenjem unistavas prirodu 
 * CTCP2 slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<BotaniCar> ne, cinjenica da koristis tehnologiju koja unistava okolis da bi ostvario taj profit te cini takvim, CTCP2 :) 
<CTCP2> brkate kruske i jabukeeeeeeeeee
<SilverSpace> zasto se nafta ne bi vadila ako je ima?
<jelly> CTCP2: razlika je samo u kvantiteti
<BotaniCar> no, skrenuli smo s Rusa :) SilverSpace ti mislis da ce nas ta anfta pretvoriti u Katar II ? Meni smrdi na to da ce nas zagaditi , a profit ce nestati u krpanju dugova koje nismo mi stvorili 
<CTCP2> ne pocijenu sjebavanja flore i faune
<ravilov> a sto se sume ne bi popalile ako smetaju?
<CTCP2> vadit da, al ne divlje
<SilverSpace> radi prirode? nemojte me jebat 
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : drito to
<CTCP2> 25god nas je naucilo tome itekak :D
<ravilov> relevant: http://www.dilbert.com/2003-09-04/
<obruT> vileni: aaa :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ok, radi sebe. ja bi htio da mi sin ima pitku, a ne vodu s pristojnim postotokom nafte za koju godinu :) 
<CTCP2> +
<CTCP2> +1
<SilverSpace> od kad je covjeku bitna priroda 
<CTCP2> covjeku je, stoci nije
<vileni> obruT: navodno su najtisi, ja samo reklamiram to iz usluge frendu koji je zastupnik :)
<ravilov> oduvijek, minus zadnih 300-500 godina
<CTCP2> stoka = gramziva gamad
<SilverSpace> umret cete ovak ilii onak 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bila je sve dok nismo usli u Ind. revoluciju, i ponovno postaje
<BotaniCar> Umret cu, jasno, ali moramo misliti na one kaj ostaju iza nas. Ja sam posteno rekao da je jedini razlog sto mi ovo smeta to sto imam nasljednika 
<CTCP2> jebote, rvacka ima tolko potencijala za tolko biznisa
<CTCP2> al ne da se ne iskoristavaju neg se jos sjebavaju
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa da, ne znam sto se onda uopce suzdrzavamo od aktiviranja nuklearne bombe?
<ravilov> aka prestani trollat :p
<SilverSpace> :P
<BotaniCar> ravilov: mi nemamo nuklearnu bombu, imamo na rudjeru i u koncaru one generatore koje mozemo pokusati prenamijeniti :) 
<SilverSpace> kajj ste se zapalili ko sibice 
<BotaniCar> Da nam je uspjelo, vec bi do sad jedan bacili na srbiju, jedan na pedere :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ma svi sute cijeli dan, jedva sam vas docekao :) Ovo mi je kao da sam u  praznu birtiju sjeo ! :) 
<ravilov> znaci srpski pederi bi dobili duplo?
<ravilov> blago njima
<BotaniCar> :) :D
<SilverSpace> joj iskreno nafta ce se vaditi bili mi protiv ili za 
<CTCP2> :<
<SilverSpace> kapital ne pita
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to imas pravo, s ovom /ovakvom vladom necese morati puno ni truditi da ih pustimo .. 
<SilverSpace> vec se i vadi u jadranu pa nas niko ne pita 
<BotaniCar> Vadi se u Jadranu i da nas se pita ! :) 
<SilverSpace> talijani imaju 250 busotina 
<BotaniCar> Imamo i mi nekaj sitno, ne ?
<SilverSpace> plin koji opet ide u italiju 
<SilverSpace> koji*
<BotaniCar> Svejedno, svjesno i namjerno busimo 
<SilverSpace> jer nemamo plinovod 
<SilverSpace> pitanje je samo vremena kad ce se poceti 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1/1625757_619968881409477_2060781176_n.jpg # Volim sumu,rijeku,more , ja sam uvijek dobre volje ! 
<SilverSpace> veca je pljuga kaj smo amere otjerali od sebe 
<BotaniCar> Kaj jesmo ? Kako, to bi se dalo prodavati !
<SilverSpace> kad dode do frke radi nafte pregazit ce nas ova europa samo tak 
<SilverSpace> a doci ce do frke kad tad 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V3JOVeZRQg&feature=share
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Tram 11 - Čovječe Ne Ljuti Se 1999 (Ceo Album) HQ, Views: 1897, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmLIAbp8eCE
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Tram 11 - Hrvatski velikani (1997.), Views: 2308, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> to ! 
<jelly> tisuću
<BotaniCar> Da mi kompa bude Stjepan Radic 
<jelly> kompa je Mažuranić, frend Stjepan Radić
<ravilov> hmmm
<SilverSpace> eto http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/biznis/312248/Umjesto-nafte-Slovenci-u-Jadranu-nasli-termalnu-vodu.html
<ravilov> ako dd-u kazem da je bs=10M i imam prostora za 19MB, hoce ipak zapisat tih zadnjih 9MB prije nego kaze da nema mjesta?
<SilverSpace> zagrijat ce jadran i citavu dodinu turizam
<SilverSpace> probušit ce nam jadran iscurit ce 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ravilov> dosla jaizza 
<ravilov> vrijeme je za pauzu
<jaizza> baš ti hvala
<BotaniCar> !addtopic  <SilverSpace> probušit ce nam jadran iscurit ce 
<ravilov> jaizza, :p
<jaizza> ravilov: ja došla podijeliti s vama svoje zadnje radne minute, a ti tako
<BotaniCar> Opet ona ranije ide doma .. 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kad sam ti nudila da dođeš raditi za mene nisi htio
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jes ti za prirodu ili za lovu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ne ufam se delat pod tobom ! Osim toga, htjeli ste me podplatiti i iskoristiti, na to ni prostitutka ne bi pristala :) 
<BotaniCar> Osh fukat - plati ! 
<BotaniCar> **delat , jel 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: mogu odabrat nešto kao .. fizičku aktivnost koja priža puno užitka?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: mislim da ti SilverSpacenudi da radis na naftnoj platformi :D
<ravilov> jaizza, jel ukljucuje i ritmicke pokrete?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kad smo kod prostitutki, čitam danas kak je struja najveća prostitutka: masno je platiš, a ne smiješ je ni taknut
<ivoks> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jaizza> ravilov: je pa naravno
<BotaniCar> Jednom smijes , uz malo srece i dva put' 
<SilverSpace> ovi tu bokci samo na prirodu bi pazili 
<ivoks> ¸.·´¯`·.´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸><(((º>
<BotaniCar> ivoks:  :))))
<ivoks>    _O/                   ,
<ivoks>      \                  /           \O_
<ivoks>      /\_             `\_\        ,/\/
<ivoks>      \  `       ,        \         /
<ivoks>      `       O/ /       /O\        \
<ivoks>              /\|/\.                `
<ravilov> ivoks je poludio
<SilverSpace> bez love nema nis
<ivoks>                         \e/
<ivoks>   __o          __o       I
<ivoks>  `\<,         `\<,      `\\,
<ivoks> _O/ O_________O/_O______O/_O_
<ravilov> ima, kako ne
<ravilov> besparica
<ravilov> je besplatna
<BotaniCar> i glad isto ! 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno kaj ivoks mora u knin
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: meni je dovoljno da imam tolko da ne moram brinut o njoj
<hbogner> ivoks, ovo zadnje je "vid bez ruku"?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nisam od onih koji vole gomilat na hrpu
<ivoks> ne, to je cilj i pobjeda
<ivoks> :]
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a pobijedio je Internet Explorer ( \e/ ) ? :D
<jaizza> ivoks: eto ti moj Djed Mraz   o<(:{)>
<jaizza> magli mi se pred očima
<jaizza> sva sreća ne moram gledat u tipkovnicu gdje mi je koje slovo..
<ravilov> a ni u ekran
<BotaniCar> Kak onda tipkas ?!!one 
<jaizza> ravilov: imam skritu koja me alarmira kad se pojavi nešto pametno na istom pa ne moram ;-)
<ravilov> skritu?
<jaizza> skriptu
<ravilov> vidim da ti i negledanje u tipkovnicu dobro radi :p
<jaizza> vrijeme mi je da se spremimam domeka
<SilverSpace> kaj su pak ovi napravili http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/72575000/jpg/_72575684_bfemhyccaaawjps-1.jpg
<jaizza> nego
<SilverSpace> jaizza: hajd sretno
<jaizza> kak se vi dečki borite protiv ispucalih usana zimi?
<SilverSpace> ljubimo se 
<jaizza> međusobno?
<SilverSpace> sa curama koje koriste labelo
<obruT> ljubljenje ! fuj :P
<obruT> jos s curama!
<jaizza> obruT: koja je tvoja metoda?
<obruT> metoda za sto ? :)
<jaizza> liječenje / sprečavanje ispucanih usana
<BotaniCar> Drzati usta zatvorena i  ne oblizivati se ?
<obruT> svinjska mast ili spek ! :) al ni labelo/melem nije losa stvar...
<jaizza> BotaniCar: zatvorena usta? ja? iha! 
<BotaniCar> Fakat, mast+cesnjak+votka lijece sve :) 
<jaizza> sam nekad spomenula negdje kak volim windoze?
<BotaniCar> I zvucis kao zena s ukusom ! 
<BotaniCar> ./join ##windows-server
<jaizza> BotaniCar: zvučim kao žena sa sarkazmom na usnama ;-)
<BotaniCar> Ne
<jaizza> bez labela
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Nisu te labelirali u $firma ? 
<jaizza> možda mi zato usne pucaju hm hm
<jaizza> da su pune medenih izjava....
<BotaniCar> Kak si onda dio inventara, moras imati labelu 
<jaizza> imamo i Å¡tok labeliran :-)))))))))))))
<jaizza> da ga netko ne popali
<BotaniCar> Bitno da imate Å¡tok, lako za sve drugo :) Jel i s flomasterom obiljezavate koliko ga ima ? :D
<jaizza> ne znam, nije moj odjel
<jaizza> pak mi ostajete pozdravljeni
<SilverSpace> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/247194966/T2Ez5hXhXaXXXXXXXX_!!247194966.jpg
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbQhgEJuExY trippin'
<datase> jelly: Title: Farbrausch & Neuro - Masagin (HD Stereo), Views: 215741, Rating: 98.98882%
<SilverSpace> ogi
<hbogner> Mmike, nasao punjenu vjesalicu ogr0omna je
<Mmike> hbogner, naravno, fotkao si i to sve?
<hbogner> Mmike, ja nisam od onih koji fotkaju hranu, ja ju samo jedem
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> mesozderi
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sta si presao u vegetarijance?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne bas 
<SilverSpace> kednom tjedno neko meso
<SilverSpace> jednom*
<CTCP2> zna neko di u ZGu ima ovakvih "modularnih" polica xD : http://diit.cz/sites/default/files/images/3988/litecoin_rig_s_radeony_02.jpg
<ivoks> upravo sam shvatio
<ivoks> za vikend cu letiti 17 sati
<ivoks> a necu napustiti svoju vremensku zonu
<ivoks> i evo ga...
<ivoks> kitkat za one
<ivoks> aj bok jelly bean :)
<jelly> kaj
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/CtrdSO
 * Mmike je danas jeo jelly beans
<jelly-home> o.o
<SilverSpace> ides http://is.gd/SZQuyw 
<jelly-home> http://www.dogeweather.com/
 * jelly-home ne klikce SilverSpaceove kratice jer ne zna sto se krije iza njih
 * CTCP2 posalje jelly-home 10 DOGEa
<jelly-home> so snowflake
<jelly-home> such shiver
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pazi struja 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2:  ne znam di ima gotovih, ali ima dosta obrta za obradu metala koji ce ti napraviti nesto slicno, ja sam nesto radio kod likova u dubravi koji imaju plazma rezac pa mogu fakat napraviti bilo sto. 
 * jelly-home kliknuo na prvi link i smije se
<DomaMuffin> gotovo bi vjerojatno ilo jeftinije, ali ne znam di naci 
<DomaMuffin> DC 3V to 7KV 7000V Boost Step-up Power Module High-voltage Generator !!!! :)) 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: Peđa je stari frend, mogao sam završiti na tv da sam bio u Puli tad
<jelly-home> kad velim stari mislim 3 godine mlađi
<DomaMuffin> Ako nakon "uspoređuju vas sa Šeksom" nije odvalio novinara po zubima, stvarno je samo discipliniran
<StephenS> krofnice 
<DomaMuffin> Tagovi: alkoholna pića | HDZ | slobodno vrijeme | Thompson /me se sad vec prilicno glasno smije
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: lol seks
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ti kak hoces, ali ja nekog kog bas dobro ne poznam ne bi tako "pocastio" 
<SilverSpace> hebi ga ulovilo ga :)
<SilverSpace> kolege po ustavu 
<DomaMuffin> ustaSvu
<DomaMuffin> Å ,even
<SilverSpace> bemti paket mi jos u kini http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=RC480636125CN&Submit=Submit
<DomaMuffin> mene, CTCP2, samo zanima kkakav dovod struje frajer s slike ima. Brijem da bi se ja doma grdo proveo, prvo bi elekrta dosla videt kaj ima, pa bi mi privremeno (ako) otvorili pipu jace, pa bi moral preci u industrijski model, pa bi mi Linicevi decki pokucali na vrata :) 
<SilverSpace> sad jos metar dana nece izac iz kine jer kinezi pjevaju Thompsona
<DomaMuffin> Treba drzt' rigove u skvotovima 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: i bit će još dva tjedna...
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ima tu kilaže i 2.07, nemreš ga samo tako izbaciti iz ravnoteže ;-)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lik je ogroman 
<DomaMuffin> jelly:velim, mene cudi da on nije novinara "izbacio iz ravnteze" ;-)
<SilverSpace> riknuo mi regulator napona tj voltaze gledam da ga ponovo napravim sam ili da uzmem neki od kineza 
 * SilverSpace je postao ljencina
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : ne zna elektra dal neko vise trosi :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/r18Gil
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: mislim da smo to vec prosli, cijeli onaj high-tech-they're-watching-us-from-black-vans razgovor
<DomaMuffin> :-)
<CTCP2> frend je trazio povecanje struje
<CTCP2> oko 2000 kn kosta
<jelly-home> povecanje limitera?
<CTCP2> da, valjda
<OneKorea> ej gurmani. malu pomoć trebam. Jel je 'pasirana rajčica' (ona u tetrapaku) iskoristiva već kao gotovi saft ili treba to kuhat,spremat? 
<jelly-home> OneKorea: jestiva je; ali okus je bezveze
<CTCP2> kak u ovim debilnim novim gugl mapama dobit short URL
<DomaMuffin> OneKorea: ionako ces zgrijati da ne jedes hladno, pa mozes bas i prokuhati ( ne znam ) 
<CTCP2> fakat vole zasrat
<jelly-home> OneKorea: stavis sol, papar, chili i deci votke, imas bloody mary 
<jelly-home> ili nesto slicno ;-)
<OneKorea> kuham već onu instant tjesteninu punjenu pršutom (il nećim). samo gledam čim da je prelijem - usosim. 
<OneKorea> ok, thx
<DomaMuffin> OneKorea: jos jedna zdjelica i to malo zacini i prokuhaj dok se tijesto dovrsava
<DomaMuffin> taman
<DomaMuffin> stignes i salatu napravit' :D
<OneKorea> aha super
<jelly-home> ako imas bosiljka ili origana nadrobi ga dosta u jedno dva deci toga, tri prsta soli i jedan secera, malo zagrij da se prozme okus
<OneKorea> e imam peršina i onog mislim da se vlasac zove
<jelly-home> (paradajz je previse kiseli ako ne stavis secer)
 * jelly-home ponekad to pije kao sok, samo s malo soli i puno papra ili chilija
<SilverSpace> pago paradajz je najbolji kaj sam ja probao jedno vrijeme sam ga uzimao za pizze
<SilverSpace> ove godine stara domaceg napravila vie od 20l
<jelly-home> hmm
<SilverSpace> mogo bi ga sad casu drmnut samo kaj navecer nije bas dobro 
<SilverSpace> pregori mi zaludac :)
<jelly-home> zgara vica
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> i poprilicno je ljut
<ivoks> nisam to nikad imao
<SilverSpace> Uhićenja zbog pranja novca kroz bitcoin
<CTCP2> jel ima neki switch pristojne cijene s 16-24 portova (moze 100 Mbps, al moze i Gbps ak je jeftin) :P
<CTCP2> pristojno = ~500 kn :))
<ivoks> 100mbps sa 16 portova imas za par ston kuna
<ivoks> ima cak i gbps
<DomaMuffin> imas na ibeju rabljenih kisko sviceva ko u prici 
<DomaMuffin> ima i na njuskalu afaik 
<ivoks> imas i nove
<CTCP2> ok idem pogledat
<ivoks> http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/16351/net-d-link-des-1024d-24p-switch-rm
<CTCP2> ovo ok zgleda http://www.links.hr/?naziv=switch-d-link-des-1024d-24-ports-10-100-mbps&option=artikl&id_artikl=053.506.019
<CTCP2> ivoks da, to je taj, sm jeftiniji :D
<CTCP2> posluzit ce
<ivoks> meni sluzi vec godinama
<ivoks> samo 16p
<SilverSpace> ovo mi opako izgleda http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/brix-gaming-mini-pc/130002.aspx
<CTCP2> 250 kn na njuskalu, nice
<SilverSpace> jeftino 
<ivoks> Dear Ante Karamatic,
<ivoks> We hope you will be able to join us in Atlanta for the next Design
<ivoks> Summit, May 12-16, 2014.
<ivoks> aj dobro
<ivoks> ak bas moram
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> We're providing all ATCs who contributed to the Havana release or
<ivoks> Icehouse release (prior to March 7, 2014) with a *$600-off discount*
<ivoks> aj dobro
<SilverSpace> imas ti vec neke popuste koliko letis 
<ivoks> sad cu letiti jos vise
<ivoks> sad cu 50% godine provoditi u inozemstvu
<ivoks> a popuste imam, da
<ivoks> imao sam let u biznis klasi iz hong konga u frankfurt, u 747-8
<CTCP2> jel ovo cudo po necem vrijedi vise od DLINKA http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/cisco-switch-ws-c2950-24-oglas-10488831
<ivoks> steta kaj i u biznis klasi ljudi prde
<SilverSpace> lol
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: rack mountable je, pa ce ti pasati u policu :) 
<ivoks> CTCP2: jel znas sto je layer2?
<CTCP2> ivoks : NOPE :D
<ivoks> onda ti je d-link i vise nego dobar :)
<CTCP2> xD
<ivoks> a sad trk prouciti sto su osi layeri
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: on 'oce na mrezu pustit 400 PCa s po 2 ziliona grafickih svaki i osvojiti svijet, kaj ce mu L2 ? 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: pusti ivoksa OSI je ionako totalno u ku*cu od temelja :) 
<CTCP2> bitno da mintalice rade, sve ostaloe je nebitno xD
<ivoks> mogao si iskoristiti tu opcinjenost mintanjem da nesto i naucis
<ivoks> pa da mozes naci pravi posao kada balon pukne
<CTCP2> pa puno tog se nauci u ovome
<CTCP2> npr, kolko kretena ima na Njuskalu xD
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: a koji bi layer switch trebao biti ako nije layer 2?
<CTCP2> majko mila, svaki 3. je zesci debos
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: opet tipkam kao da ces mi citati misli :) Kaj ce mu opce definicija layera 
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: poanta je bila vidjeti zna li opce sto kupuje :)
<DomaMuffin> meni je u biti pre-je-**-no sto netko moze zaraditi paru s racunalima, bez muke i ne uceci previse 
<ivoks> pa ne zaradjuje
<ivoks> samo to jos nije skuzio
<DomaMuffin> kupis 2 tone pca, isto kao da si kupio kamion. 
<DomaMuffin> sjednes, vozis, eto ti place , ma milina :) 
<ivoks> joj, sredite se
<ivoks> to je balon, puknut ce sam tak
<ivoks> ako ste svjesni toga, super
<CTCP2> aj ne pretjerujte, budite sretni da sam instaliro Ubuntu, i to je bilo previse xD
<ivoks> ali ak na tome gradite buducnost, ludji ste od dot.com ekipe
<DomaMuffin> Moze, nek pukne za 500 godina dok se sjetimo neceg sto je bolje od novca
<CTCP2> hm, ovo je zanimljiv oglas
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/switch-d-link-des-1026g-24-port-oglas-8992231
<CTCP2> za 160 kn ga daje a u linksu je 1200 kn
<ivoks> vidis koliko zaradjuje
<ivoks> ne moze ni za switch skupiti
 * CTCP2 slaps ivoks around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ivoks> ja za taj switch zaradim u jednom satu
<CTCP2> to se zove optimizacija troskova
<ivoks> a on vec mjesecima minta i nista
<CTCP2> iz knjige "Biznis 101"
<ivoks> to se zove glupost
<ivoks> iz knjige 'Zivot'
<CTCP2> to se zove promucurnost
<CTCP2> nego, kaj fali ovom switchu
<CTCP2> kad je tak jeftin
<ivoks> CTCP2: evo ti stivo - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dot-com_bubble
<CTCP2> tl;dr
<CTCP2> kasno je sad
<CTCP2> kocka je bacena
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> nemoj mi reci da nisi prije cuo za dot com boom
<CTCP2> jeeesaaaaam
<CTCP2> al to nema veze s ovim xD
 * ivoks facepalm
<CTCP2> ivoks ti si infidel
<CTCP2> ko i jelly-home
<CTCP2> do nekidan se sprdo s DOGEom
<CTCP2> a DOGE sad rastura :>
<CTCP2> ko se sad smije
<ivoks> Aftermath
<ivoks> See also: Early 2000s recession
<ivoks> :DDD
<CTCP2> hint: DOGE :>
<ivoks> dam ti ja svoj switch
<ivoks> badava
<ivoks> i opet ces biti u minusu
<ivoks> :D
<DomaMuffin> a nish , das i mrni jrdan, iako je moj minus nevezan s coinima ? :D
<CTCP2> xD
<ivoks> ured sam si prebacio na gbps
<ivoks> al mi je ostao jedan swtich na rubu, na 100mbps
<ivoks> to cu kao policu za cvijece koristiti :D
<DomaMuffin> meni je samo gejtverj na 100tki, a ionak' je spojen na DSL pa mi ne igra to .. 
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu si ovo kupiti na tome bi ubuntu trebao raditi naravno ako uopce dode do nas http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4930#sp
<hbogner> kad ste vec kod miniranja, evo vam pa ovo vrtite
<hbogner> http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/
<DomaMuffin> to, hbogner, to !!!!!
 * DomaMuffin voli SETI
<SilverSpace> kaj je seti 
<SilverSpace> seti se 
<DomaMuffin> trazis nezemaljske poruke u radio valovima 
<hbogner> jedan od prvih distribuiranih sistema koristenje cpu-a
<CTCP2> seti sux
<CTCP2> ko se na tome obogatio
<CTCP2> niko
<OneKorea> a ni traga malim zelenima
<niko> CTCP2: ?
<DomaMuffin> OneKorea: ne budi tuzan jer si se prejeo, doc ce vanzemaljci 
<hbogner> sad ima cjela lista projekata http://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php
<hbogner> prije je bio samo seti
 * DomaMuffin laughs so hard a tiny tear forms
<DomaMuffin> hbogner: moram potvrditi Mmiketovu tvrdnju da im je protokol falican u dosta se posla duplo radi :( 
<OneKorea> ma, ovo je bio polu uspijeh. Dodao peršin sol i vlasac te zagrijao... No malo pre rijedak sos ispao. Al ajd bilo je jestivo :)
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: malo parmezana i to je to 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace obozava sir parmezan
<OneKorea> i ja, svaki sir
<OneKorea> a sa sirom i vrhnjem sam ekspert već
<OneKorea> paradajz mi je nov u toj kombinaciji jedino
<OneKorea> E super izgleda ova Gigabyte Gaming Cigla
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, seti ili boinc?
<OneKorea> Malo se osjećam kao dinosaur pored svoje ATX sized škatule.
<OneKorea> To će za par godina vjerovatno biti relikt prošlosti
<hbogner> OneKorea, nikad
<hbogner> ja imam atx vec 10 godina, i opet sam uzeo atx za sledecih x godina
<OneKorea> ti si dinosaur
<hbogner> samo sto mi sad na knam pa mjestom, da je veca kuzij abilo bi bolje
<OneKorea> :]
<DomaMuffin> hbogner:da, boinc
<hbogner> nikad nisam istrazivao protokol
<DomaMuffin> to, ideja je bitna ! 
<hbogner> ali u duplo bar imas provjeru
<DomaMuffin> let's compute the s**t out of a problem ! 
<hbogner> ideja mi je super
<OneKorea> niko, your nick means 'nobody' in colloquial croatian and regular serbian. He didn't mean to highlight you :)))
 * DomaMuffin is still chuckling a bit
<niko> i that make more sense
<SilverSpace> evo buducnosti http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4779#ov
<SilverSpace> sve u jednom 
<SilverSpace> medija centar
<DomaMuffin> brijem da zarulja kosta 5kkn, a ruke servisera jedno kilokunu :D
<DomaMuffin> zarulja=led :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> kako osloboditi 100 giga na disku, smao pobrises jednu virtualku :D
<SilverSpace> virtualka od 100G ??
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> toliko moje sve zajedno nemaju 
<hbogner> hrpa softvera gore i jos podatci na disku
<hbogner> sad mi je ostalo jos 180 giga virtualki
<hbogner> 4 razicite
<hbogner> a sad odoh na pivu
<CTCP2> u cem je fora da lik ovo prodaje za 160kn kad je u trgovinama 1100 kn : http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/switch-d-link-des-1026g-24-port-oglas-8992231
<jelly-home> nazovi ga pa pitaj
<CTCP2> ne javlja se
<CTCP2> poslo sam mu sms jel sigurno sve ispravno i vise nema odgovora :)
<CTCP2> valjd oso spat
<CTCP2> jel ima neki dobar slovenski oglasnik
<CTCP2> na ovom njuskalu nema nis
<CTCP2> trebam AM3 proceve
<CTCP2> sve neki s bijesnim cijenama
<CTCP2> tolko nisu kostali ni u trgovini
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/312280/Sto-su-to-napravili-Formuli-1-Novi-bolidi-su-ocajno-spori.html
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/AcHOzG
<SilverSpace> svetac
<obruT> jedna za laku noc... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KOKXddV8WM
<datase> obruT: Title: Отель Калифорния, Views: 17575, Rating: 99.53488%
<SilverSpace> daj prevedi bar 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> daj mu na glagoljici to
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> rot13 glagoljica
<SilverSpace> usisivac radi http://is.gd/KpSfiz
<Mmike> weshmashian oo, bok :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lololol :)
<Mmike> cito sam nest da je fail bilo testiranje
<Mmike> da je raikonen 10 sekundi sporiji neg kaj je masa bio prosle godine
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> losa najava 
<SilverSpace> ali dobro mora se uzeti u obzir ove godine je sve novo 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> tko zna kak ce to bit :)
<SilverSpace> citam izjave vozaca da nisu ni priblizno stiskali gas do kraja 
<SilverSpace> da tko zna
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BfE9HojCYAA7p2O.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> Engrampa
<Mmike> Engrampa is an archive manager for the MATE environment. It allows you to create and modify archives, view the contents of an archive, view a file contained in an archive, and extract files from archive. Engrampa is a fork of File Roller.
<Mmike> engrampa?!
<Mmike> hihihih
<weshmashian> Mmike: ez aj sed, oso nesto pametno radit :)
<Mmike> idem metnit brejking bed, gledam epizodu vec 3 dana :) svaki dan 10 minuta i zaspem :0
<weshmashian> oce to :)
<weshmashian> ja moram sherlocka novog pogledat
<weshmashian> ili ga jednostavno na poslu gledat
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-29
<weshmashian> dosadi pr0n gledat cijeli dan, jel :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imena luda nalaze se svuda Engrampa wtf
<SilverSpace> sad ce primirje u ukrajini pa ce ovi cestu pocistit od barikada a ovi onda nece imat vise materijala za nove barikade pa ce najebat
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> ditto
<Mmike> oso
<weshmashian> same
<ivoks> http://hothardware.com/News/AMD-Announces-Sampling-of-New-EightCore-ARM-SoC-At-Facebooks-Open-Compute-Summit/
<Mmike> "Tinejdžerica je potpuno izgubila kontrolu i preživjela skok s 1000 metara -  i preživjela."
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<jaizza> Mmike: koga citiraš?
<Mmike> index.hr
<Mmike> curki se nije otvoril padobranko
<jaizza> je
<jaizza> nije se nimojem kolegi
<jaizza> potrgal se
<jaizza> mjesecima ga nije bilo, onda je mjesecima još na štakama hodal
<jelly-home> Mmike: srecom je oba puta prezivjela
<BotaniCar> Jutro, kaj sam se jutros snega nacistil, prvo doma, pa firmu :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/six-must-have-ubuntu-unity-tweaks/#.
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrdpliMfoAM
<datase> jaizza: Title: Pixies - Where Is My Mind, Views: 6959341, Rating: 98.593426%
<BotaniCar> it's gone, dear jaizza, gone 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: misliš da nemrem vloviti još?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: sumnjam da zelis, tko se jos s umom zapomogao 
<ivoks> http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/536917/oracle_broadens_legal_fight_against_third-party_solaris_support_providers/
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoxnj4K4ZnA
<ivoks> umri solarisu vise
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: blago onom ko rano poludi, Views: 20721, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> MARIO SPLIVALO PINGOPONGURGENCYTIRURIRU: http://www.volim-meso.hr/stigao-je-hrvatski-superburger-tezi-cak-2-kilograma/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jaizza> ovi moji na poslu naručuju nešto takvo 
<jaizza> svako toliko
<BotaniCar> tesko, vele da je samo jedan ovakav
<BotaniCar> ( kod nas, za sad )
<jaizza> zloburger
<jaizza> aha, a jučer su jeli taj najveći koji se može nabaviti u zg
<jaizza> kaže kolega
<BotaniCar> Koliko ih je trebalo da ga satru ? 
<jaizza> a to ne znam
<BotaniCar> Brijem da ga mika i ja rijesimo, i da ne bi hmrli 
<Mmike> jaizza, di radis ti kad ti je zloburger blizu?
<Mmike> zloburger je meni, inace, totalno bezveze
<Mmike> gomila kruha
<jaizza> Mmike: nisam jela
<Mmike> obican cheeseburger tamo je puno bolji, kvalitetniji
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: pa pisu da je veci dio mase pljeska, kaj lazu ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to nije zloburger
<BotaniCar> ahh
<Mmike> i ja nisam MmikeT :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mase, ne volumena
<Mmike> u mekpersu se jede kralj duresa el toro
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> rudesa :)
<vileni> `zloburger je mali
<BotaniCar> Mmike: goni taj drugi nick, prvi je na autocomplete redosljedu :) Se ne smije zvati nekak drugacije ( zmislim ti ja nick ) ?:) 
<jaizza> Mmike: veli da naručuju iz mek Per's
<T_Mmike> BotaniCar: :P
<BotaniCar> falapuno ! 
<jaizza> Mmike: veli kolega da je to najbolji fast food restač u Zg :-D
<vileni> to je cca 600gr hamburger
<Mmike> jaizza, njemu :)
<Mmike> jaizza, nit meni nije los, a i blizu sam doma
<Mmike> jaizza: Mmike jaizza, di radis ti kad ti je zloburger blizu?
<T_Mmike> bla
<T_Mmike> ▀▀▌▜    ▌                 ▐ 
<T_Mmike>  ▞ ▐ ▞▀▖▛▀▖▌ ▌▙▀▖▞▀▌▞▀▖▙▀▖▐ 
<T_Mmike> ▞  ▐ ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▌  ▚▄▌▛▀ ▌  ▝ 
<T_Mmike> ▀▀▘ ▘▝▀ ▀▀ ▝▀▘▘  ▗▄▘▝▀▘▘  ▝ 
<Mmike> Wee :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uetgK0brgA
<Mmike> Ima figlet :)
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Simple Bitcoin payment system, Views: 3716, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> POS za *coine, napokon
<jaizza> Mmike: na istom mjestu gdje i zadnjih par godina :-D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bitcoin je bed za micropayment
<jaizza> Mmike: ne znam da li je blizu ili se netko autom zaleti po to
<Mmike> pre dugo moras cekati da ti se autorizira transakcija
<Mmike> jaizza, a, zakaj je bed rec di je to? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zasto ? ne moras cekati, seller ceka a ne ti, tebi se fucka 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa da, i nece ti prodat dok mu se ne potvrdi transakcija
<Mmike> jer je sansa da ga sjebes = velika :)
<Mmike> ima lik neki u poljskoj restorancic, mosh hamburger platit bitcoinom
<jaizza> Mmike: pa kaj me nisi upoznao još do sad? :-d
<Mmike> http://www.depesz.com/2014/01/21/i-did-my-part/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a i to "dugo" ovisi, da seller plati nekom poolu sitnu paru da njegove autorizaciej verificiraju prioritetno - nema problema 
<Mmike> jaizza, shrug
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa ne autorizira pool, nego mreza
<Mmike> mineri :)
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj?
<Mmike> jaizza, nist
<jaizza> Mmike: se ljutiš sad?
<Mmike> jaizza, ma jok
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa poolovi su dio mreze, ako nisam krivo procitao, ti se mozes u bilo kojem trenutku primiti nekog specificnog bloka ako ti je to u interesu
<Mmike> jaizza, to trosi energiju :)
<jaizza> Mmike: :-) onda dobro
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, i sto ako ostatak mreze odjebe taj blok?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sad se vec hvatas za slamke, ako je transakcija bila legit, zasto bi ? I na koncu, ako imas pool koji to radi u real timeu, desi se isto kao da ti POS odbije debitnu karticu
<BotaniCar> *almost-real-tajmu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, erm
<Mmike> BotaniCar, you're missing the basics :)
<BotaniCar> Niej nemoguce.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx9zgZCMqXE
<Mmike> 22 minute
<datase> Mmike: Title: How Bitcoin Works Under the Hood, Views: 286631, Rating: 98.88152%
<Mmike> tu ti objasni kako radi i zasto moras cekati da se transakcija 'autorizira'
<BotaniCar> odjebi, pogledao sam ga N puta, kaj konkretno zelis reci 
<BotaniCar> moras cekati zato jer treba N potvrda da je taj blok u redu. Jel tak ?
<obruT> za ljubitelje glazbe iz 80-tih :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o2ufv_c0xI
<datase> obruT: Title: Worst Cover Ever - The Final Countdown, Views: 1312632, Rating: 67.93932%
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, moras cekati dok dodjes na red da se N puta obradi i potvrdi tvoja transakcija. Dakle, ako imas resurs ( minere, pool, zovi kako hoces) kojima je prioritet da prvo samelju tvoje transakcije, di je bed ?
<Mmike> u tome sto to ne radi tak kak ti brijes
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/14813_10202265489131967_1474783096_n.jpg
<Mmike> kak je mongo glup
<Mmike> uzas
<BotaniCar> Pa pojasni mi malo, nemoj me slati da pogledam video od pola sata koji (ocito) nisam shvatio ispravno :) 
<Mmike> kazes mu: mongod --dbpath /mnt/mongo/data --repair --repairpath /var/local/mongorepair
<Mmike> i onda ovaj sere da repairpath mora biti subdir od dbpath
<Mmike> a onda nalinkas /var/local/mongorepair unutar /mnt/mongod/data
<Mmike> i onda radi
<Mmike> idijotn!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa ti mosh tak injectat transakcije
<Mmike> al mreza mora te transakcije autorizirati
<Mmike> i ti nemas kontrolu nad time
<Mmike> tj, mozes imati ako imas 51% mreze
<Mmike> i onda varas
<BotaniCar> Da, i u najgorem slucaju moram cekati da moj blok dodje na red, jel tako ?
<Mmike> mreza odlucuje koji ce blok doc na red
<Mmike> tj, koji blokovi su ispravni a koji ne
<BotaniCar> Dakle, moj pool moze uzeti blok preko reda, ali riskiram da me mreza pita kaj delam i orphana/obsoleta ga ? 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> nemre 'uzet blok preko reda' :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cca 13:50 u onom videju
<Mmike> erm, 12:50
<Mmike> pa na dalje
<BotaniCar> mmike: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=300983.0
<Mmike> objasni kak blockchain radi
<Mmike> kak ti mosh stancat svoje blokove, al' ce te mreza na kraju odjebat
<BotaniCar> If you checking transactions not related to your wallet, you need to enable the transaction index. 
<Mmike> to su verificirane transakcije
<BotaniCar> di si to procitao ? 
<Mmike> ama, daj pogledaj video opet :)
<BotaniCar> pusti video, si bacio oko na URL koji sam dao ?
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> velim ti - to su verificirane transakcije
<BotaniCar> di pise da je rijec o vec autoriziranoj transakciji ?
<Mmike> ne zelis vjerovat neverificiranim transakcijama
<BotaniCar> ne, ali ih zelim samostalno verificirati
<Mmike> da, znaci - varati :)
<Mmike> to je k'o da ja selfsigneam googleov ssl certifikat i kazem ti 'eto, vjeruj tome, ja sam verificirao'
<Mmike> i ti kazes 'ok, majk je super, ja cu mu vjerovat'
<BotaniCar> Ne nuzno, ja sam si potvrdio da je stvar u redu, i sad ti mogu dati tvoj burger, a mreza moze do te transakcije doci svojim tempom
<Mmike> ili nece :)
<Mmike> jer sam te prevario :)
<BotaniCar> Postoji, zaista , sansa da se nesto sjebe izmedju moje i mrezne verifikacije
<BotaniCar> ali je minimalna
<Mmike> just
<Mmike> watch
<Mmike> the
<Mmike> video
<BotaniCar> Dakle, da se vratimo na pocetak, ako ti se ne ceka, uz minimalni rizik ni ne moras
<Mmike> nije minimalan
<Mmike> znatan je
<Mmike> da, ja mogu doc, i kliknit 'eto, prebacio sam ti paru'
<Mmike> i ti kazes 'super, fala'
<Mmike> jer mi vjerujes
<Mmike> isto tako mosh vjerovat googletovom sslu koji sam ja potpisao
<Mmike> i rec 'minimalan je rizik, pa majk je moj pajdo'
<BotaniCar_> Tocno, dakle, svaki posao donosi neki rizik, meni se ovaj cini prihvatljivim. 
<BotaniCar_> It's just as easy to refute small charges on a credit card (the merchants only recourse is to sue... which isn't worth it— unlike Bitcoin which can become effectively irreversible in the hour timeframe credit cards are reversible for months), shoplift, pass bad bills, or invalid checks. And yet business go on. There are many unfortunate costs of doing business they just get priced in.
<BotaniCar_> ( https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=310005.0 ) 
<BotaniCar_> dakle, rizik za double payment i slicno je i manji nego s kreditnom 
<jaizza> Mmike: koliko si ti bitića zaradio do sad?
<BotaniCar_> double/withdrawed 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, u biti nije
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, jer je lakse izvesti
<Mmike> zato i cekas da mreza autorizira transakciju
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: also: https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Green_address # If a zero-confirmation payment needs to be trusted immediately, it can be sent on behalf of the purchaser from a service that controls the green address and guarantees funds are not going to be double-spent if they come from that address.
<Mmike> ili uzmes litecoin ili neki taki drugi gdje je verifikacija puno brza
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ali , ne moram cekati mrezu, protokol vec podrzava takav scenario
<Mmike> ne podrzava
<BotaniCar_> vidi "green address" iznad
<Mmike> podrzavaju third-party sranja
<weshmashian> kak ste mi super :)
<BotaniCar_> pa, sad, sranja :) 
<Mmike> 'service that controls...'
<Mmike> to ti je k'o kad drzis paru na burzi
<Mmike> ili na poolu
<BotaniCar_> Jebi ga, onda mogu poceti kititi sve i sva kao sranje, recimo, RBA je sranje. Sad su me zvali da mi pruze priliku da nevjerojatno dobro prodjem promjenom paketa koji koristim :) 
<Mmike> i onda netko sjebe pool ili burzu, i papa para
<Mmike> tako je, samo sto RBA mora raditi po zakonu koji  kaze da te nesmiju sjebata
<Mmike> a iza bitcoina ne stoji zakon
<Mmike> pa se zelis osigurati da te ne sjebu
<BotaniCar_> Svega mi, tuzit cu ih za lazno oglasavanje, pitam tipa koliko imam obaveznog troska svaki mjesec sad, a koliko ako prihvatim :) Veli lik da sad trosim 16kn , a da u novom modelu 22kn .. pitam ga kak mi je to povoljnije, on suti :)
<weshmashian> imas vise beneficija koje neces nikad iskoristit!
<Mmike> ma taj RBA
<Mmike> i njihovi zaposlenici
<Mmike> to sve treba na bubanj
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: iza bitkojna je poceo stajati zakon. Za sad represivno ( USA kongres zakon, kineski zakon ) 
<weshmashian> ko ja sa svojom lepezom u zabi koju drzim 8 godina :) "morate prec na drugu", "nemoram, u ugovoru pise da ide dok ne otkazem" :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, de neki url
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: moze
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, koliko ja znam zakon samo ogranicava bitcoin primjenu
<Mmike> ne stiti tebe kao korisnika
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: zato kazem da je represivan, no to je prvi korak prema regulaciji upotrebe
<Mmike> nego pokusava stititi fiat valutu 
<Mmike> ne, to je pokusaj zabrane upotrebe :)
<BotaniCar_> da da da, slazem se, negdje moras poceti :) 
<BotaniCar_> Prvo te ignoriraju, pa ti se smiju, pa se s tobom bore, pa si pobijedio
<Mmike> to ti je k'o kad ides kupit herojin kod dilera. Pa mu das paru, ovaj ti kaze 'cekaj', ti cekas i on se nikad ne vrati. Kome ces se obratiti? :)
<Mmike> ides na muriju rec 'on me sjebo'? 
<BotaniCar_> Jest, moja je nada da ce za X mejseci diler postati drzavni zaposelnik jer je heroin (coini) dekriminaliziran 
<BotaniCar_> Za sad je umalo kako ti tvrdis 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/preskakanje-naloga-bank-of-america-pod-istragom-zbog-protuzakonitog-trgovanja/724446.aspx
<CTCP2> lol
 * SilverSpace je uvijek razocaran nakon lemljenja kad stvar ne radi a trebala bi 
<SilverSpace> i jos se uvije opece na lemilicu 
<SilverSpace> joj koja budala naravno da ne radi krivi element zalemio
<BotaniCar_> :) 
<Mmike> kaj, uzeo gretz umjesto kondenzatora? :)
<SilverSpace> krivu laser diodu 
<SilverSpace> treba iz przilice uzet a ja uzeo iz citaca 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to ti je jos dobro, ja sam neki dan popravljao samu lemilicu koja je onda napravila kratki spoj i izbila osigurac :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> jednom cu pogledat sta ne valja unutra
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj te nije ubila 
<ravilov> ma nema me kaj ubit
<BotaniCar_> kak ce ga ubit' , pa nije pod naponom popravljal :) 
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: jelda da nisi  ? :) 
<ravilov> iako sam je ustekao u onu produznu letvu i onda stisnuo prekidac, i prekidac se prakticki zavario sam za sebe, vise ga nisam mogao preklopit nazad :)
<ravilov> ma raspalo se kuciste dolje pa sam prebacivao u drugo kuciste i na drugi kabel
<ravilov> raspalo = rastopilo
<SilverSpace> u przilici ima dvije diode jedna za citanje druga za przenje i meni treba za przenje a uzeo onu za citanje i naravno da ne radi 
<ravilov> ali zato duplo brze cita!
<SilverSpace> ravilov: dobro je nis nisi zapalio 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bakelit i metalnu zicu je ipak tesko zapalit :p
<ravilov> (od toga je napravljen stalak za lemilicu)
<SilverSpace> a pusti ti to 
<SilverSpace> ja lemilicu zaboravio otstekat i tako ostala stajat na stolu i toliko se zagrijala da se savinula i vrhom palila stol
<ravilov> i sad imas "rupu za odvod" u stolu? :)
<SilverSpace> cudime kak nije doslo doo kratkog spoja 
<SilverSpace> ma nije ono ko da si cigaretu ostavio 
<SilverSpace> sreca vratio se i skuzio da nesto smrdi
<ravilov> eto
<ravilov> a mogao si otic na godisnji
<ravilov> i sta onda
<BotaniCar_> Imao bi poveci racun za struju ( ustekana lemilica) i renoviranje ( pozar) :D
<BotaniCar_> Vish da je nekad ipak dobro biti u peMziji ! :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncceo8urH5U
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How To Extract Laser Diodes from DVD Burner Housings and Put It Into an Aixiz Housing, Views: 35895, Rating: 92.615386%
<ravilov> jos da mi je znat sta je aixiz housing...
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> tko bi onda gledo vidio
<ravilov> aha, ispada da je aixiz samo kao neki case za diodu
<ravilov> SilverSpace, i sta ces onda sa tom diodom?
<BotaniCar_> kud ode s dio ode-om 
<jaizza> kaj sam propustila?
<SilverSpace> nis 
<ravilov> SilverSpace planira izgubit vid pomocu DVD dioda
<BotaniCar_> Ja sam gol na stolu pjevao thompsona 
<SilverSpace> zajedno sa Pedzom 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa Å¡to zi bi?
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: nekak mi je neobično drago da sam to propustila :-)
<ravilov> SilverSpace je zakljucio da je bolje izgubit vid visokotehnickim metodama nego gledajuci golog botanicara
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: moras priznati da je 100% u pravu :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jes ti ikad gledao Crazy Russian Hacker
<ravilov> jes
<ravilov> tip je visoko udaren
<SilverSpace> prvo naocale stavis 
<jaizza> ravilov: pa.. kad tako postaviš.. mogu razumjeti
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ali sta ce ti uopce laser dioda?
<ravilov> koja AFAIK cak ni ne svijetli u vidljivom dijelu spektra
<SilverSpace> ravilov: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPhZzsAgc7Q
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: 2 Pounds of Dry Ice Experiment, Views: 1038685, Rating: 99.03172%
<SilverSpace> kuzis :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nesto sam htio probati 
<ravilov> rezat knauf bez napora?
<Mmike> ssto koristite za email antivirus na serveru? clam? avast? wlotak? burbulerescu?
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/veliko-istrazivanje-otkrivamo-15-hrvatskih-gradova-u-koje-se-vrijedi-preseliti/1159103/
<Hrki> bokte od ovih 15 pripizdina, 9 je iz mog kraja, svi se bave sadnjom krumpira
<Hrki> ne razumijem, ovi u slavoniji cijelo vrijeme kukaju, a bar mogu saditi krumpir
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJygRDsOR7k
<datase> jaizza: Title: Thievery Corporation - Liberation Front, Views: 184959, Rating: 99.55506%
<BotaniCar_> https://www.orah.hr # vec su "zivi" ?! Kaskam za svim novostima ! :)
 * jaizza si pleše u stolici
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwreVcplP6M
<datase> jaizza: Title: alt-J (∆) Tessellate - Broadbandits afro remix, Views: 11167, Rating: 100.0%
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVqAdIMQZlk
<datase> jaizza: Title: Rjd2 - Ghostwriter, Views: 3992661, Rating: 98.9417%
<ravilov> jaizza, fuj
<ravilov> ne se igrat sa stolicom
<ravilov> to je bljak
 * jaizza lagano naježena
 * ravilov tako djeluje na zene
 * jaizza si misli Å¡to bi sve mogla raditi kad je ponese beat
<jaizza> muffinčiću ovo je za skidanje grudnjaka!
<ravilov> pics or it didn't happen
<jaizza> ravilov: ;-)
<jaizza> ravilov: ne bi stale na selfy
<ravilov> zamoli prijatelja/icu za pomoc
<ravilov> da pridrzi
<ravilov> kameru
<jaizza> u bemu, prošli me trnci od glave do vrška nožnih prstiju
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo8aSo5Tv1E
<datase> jaizza: Title: Air - Moon Safari [Full Album], Views: 1207985, Rating: 98.502168%
<jaizza> ravilov: nemam ja to
<ravilov> posudi
<jaizza> ravilov: nemam od koga
<jaizza> nitko me ne voli :-)
<jaizza> ak me netko nazove sad vjerojatno ne budem čula telefon od buke :-D
<jaizza> nema veze, na pauzi sam ;-)
<BotaniCar_> (meno)
<BotaniCar_> Ima tko od vas na lageru android developera koji je vise nego dobar i spreman je freelanceati ? 
<ravilov> jaizza, skini grudnjak pa odi pitaj nekog da posudi
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: koga pitaš?
<ravilov> da vidis ljubav zacas
<BotaniCar_> generalno
<jaizza> ravilov: nemrem hodat bez grudnjaka
<BotaniCar_> jaizza: sliku grudnjaka, ili nemas 
<jaizza> ravilov: spotičem se
<ravilov> jaizza, pa onda se rolaj na office chairu
<jaizza> ravilov: ti za svako rješenje imaš problem vidim ja
<ravilov> pa nego
<jaizza> u napasti sam pustiti cijeli album pinkača...
<ravilov> bolje nemoj
<ravilov> grudnjak je vec dolje
<ravilov> sta ces onda skidat?
<BotaniCar_> Tudje grudnjake !
<jaizza> tako je!
 * BotaniCar_ se ode uclaniti u Orah
 * ravilov je jednom bio na koncertu gdje se nasao usred skupine od 4 topless cure
<jaizza> ravilov: eto vidiš
<ravilov> stvorile se niotkud
<jaizza> album od sat i 6 minuta.. kaj su to tri pjesme samo gore? 
<ravilov> bit ce da je to jednu ponijelo pa je nakon svog presla na tudje
<ravilov> lunch
<jaizza> ravilov: tak ti to ide kod nas žena
<ravilov> i onda su muski kao pohotni
<BotaniCar_> ja sam pohotan i bez "kao" 
<SilverSpace> upravo si kupio novu web kamericu 2Mp 30fps fullhd za 50kn jos je i kak coder ujedno koji snima na sd karticu 
<ravilov> kakva je u low light uvjetima?
<SilverSpace> vjerovatno losha 
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rAmt1PKJjc
<datase> ravilov: Title: Faithless & The Prodigy - Insomnia vs. Funky Shit, Views: 20104, Rating: 99.20792%
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/zLr1Lpn69jI?t=5m55s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Spy Camera Tiny Mini DV MD80 In Depth Review And Instructions, Views: 344889, Rating: 90.134048%
<SilverSpace> valjda bu bolja nek sad imam
<SilverSpace> ako ju uopce linux prepozna 
<SilverSpace> ju/je*
<BotaniCar_> Koja je ovo komedija, predstavnici mirovinaca iz drugog stupa se neckaju uloziti paru u RH projekte ( indikativno i govori koliko i sami vjerujemo vlastitim planovima ) , a Linic im uzvrati time da ce im zabraniti uplate u 2 stup :))))
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZzHE2NbC5o
<datase> ravilov: Title: Party Rock Song 2 -- LMFAO vs. Blur (A Plus D mashup), Views: 18847, Rating: 95.0%
<ivoks> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/29/uk-government-plans-switch-to-open-source-from-microsoft-office-suite
<ivoks> "We weren't just missing out on innovation, we were paying top dollar for yesterday's technology. 
<CTCP2> bar su mi jasni likovi koji stave oglas, pa se cijeli dan ne javljaju na poziv na mob, SMS, na email...
<ivoks> jos nisi skupio za switch?
<ivoks> pa kakva ti je to zarada?
<CTCP2> kupio sam DVA switcha!
<ivoks> wow!
<ivoks> pa ti si pravi bogatas
<CTCP2> *ENVY*
<CTCP2> al nemres nac nigdje AM3 proceve po normalnoj cijeni
<CTCP2> likovi traze za semprona po 300 kn, lol
<CTCP2> il likovi koji traze za DDR3 4GB po 400 kn
<CTCP2> i kaj rade s hladnjacima
<CTCP2> 80% ih prodaje proc bez hladnjaka
<jaizza> sastanak odrađen
<BotaniCar_> imam 60 kilokuna u obaveznom mirovinskom  stupu :) 
<CTCP2> dizi to i ulazi u rudarenje :>
<ravilov> CTCP2, kakve to switcheve?
 * ravilov bas prodaje 2 network switcha
<BotaniCar_> Ne znam bas da se to moze CTCP2, da moze, kua bi bilo i lipe u njemu, svi bi radije vrtili svoje pare :)
<CTCP2> ravilov ovaj sam uzo : http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/switch-d-link-des-1026g-24-port-oglas-8992231?list_return_url=%2Fmrezna-oprema%2Fswitch-d-link-des-1026g-24-port-oglas-8992231
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: kakve sviceve imas i mozes li izdati racun ?
<ravilov> a to
<ravilov> ja imam obicne "kucne" switcheve
<BotaniCar_> meh
<ravilov> BotaniCar_, mogu ti napisat rukom
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: mozes i nogom, ako je valjan :) No, ne trebam sall factor sviceve, treba mi nekaj rack mounted
<BotaniCar_> *small
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: ti se ozbiljno bacio u rudarenje :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ma ne , treba mi za nekaj jedan (vjerojatnije dva) svica koje mogu bez puno muke udomiti u ormaru, sasvim mi je svejedno hocu li kupiti losiji nov svic ili bolji ali rabljen 
 * CTCP2 upravo upeco AMD Phenom II x4 965 Box Black edition za 300 kn
<ravilov> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/10-100-mbit-8-port-ethernet-switch-oglas-7375305
<BotaniCar_> http://img.dnevno.hr/data/2014/1/25/112847/217749.jpg
<CTCP2> on je to hipotetski
<CTCP2> xD
<BotaniCar_> Nije to tako napisao/rekao :)
<CTCP2> svaka slucajnost sa stvarnim dogadjajima i osobama je posve slucajna xD
<SilverSpace> lol
<rut> jos je ovdje ovaj ubot .. duboko je zaronio kad ne odlazi tak brzo 
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/400614_587932777955638_817367586_n.jpg
<rut> dobra bradavica na ovoj drugoj 
<rut> muffin
<BotaniCar_> Pa koliki zum ti imas covjece, i dze nabavi X-ray naocale ?! Ja nemrem ni nazrijeti nekaj NSFW :)
<rut> sto ti kazes muffin ?
<BotaniCar_> Prostitutke odvratne, ja sam ozenjen covjek, sliku sam tu  stavio da ju ne pogledam slucajno ! :) 
<rut> e muffin kad ti samo vidis C## python .. sql i tome slicno !!!!
<rut> kani se skatulja pa ces vidjet bolje
<BotaniCar_> Nesmem ja gledat' , kaj sam gledao, gledao sam 
<ravilov> rut, a sta stalno trabunjas o tim skatuljama?
<ravilov> povedi primjerom pa se i sam okani "skatulje"
<rut> ravilov jesam te sto pitao ?
<ravilov> opet trazis nevolje?
<rut> kad te pitam onda se javi .. 
<rut> ili digni 2 prsta 
 * igustin Å¡ora, Å¡ora
<rut> pa kad cu te nesto pitat javi se ... pisem sa muffin manom 
 * weshmashian dijeli kokice
 * BotaniCar_ uzme
<rut> uostalom nisam li ti na ignore ???!!!
<rut> ajde zovi sad ivoksa . jelly-a
<rut> itd
<igustin> rut: tebe ni na jednom kanalu ne vole :P :D
<rut> nevole me nadrkanci 
<rut> eto 
<igustin> imaš pravo, u svima drugima je problem ;)
<rut> gustin .. nebi komentirao 
<ivoks> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/trigger-happy
<BotaniCar_> Sto bi to bilo  "oligopoly" ?
<BotaniCar_> bah, ima i wiki o tome 
<ravilov> rut, ti mi nikad i nikako neces i ne mozes zabraniti da pricam
<ravilov> ako ti smeta, stavi me na ignore
 * BotaniCar_ se smije tako jako da mu suze cure :)
<rut> pa ja se tebi ne obracam niti komentiram tvoje izjave ..
<ravilov> i sta onda?
<rut> kani me se covjece
<ravilov> kanal nije tvoje vlasnistvo
<ravilov> stvatko prica kad hoce i o cemu hoce
<ravilov> ako ti se to ne svidja, otidji odavde
<ravilov> e da, i kome hoce
<rut> pa ja pricam a ti zovi ivoksa i jelly-a kad ti nesto zasmeta da te zastite
<ravilov> pa i budem
<rut> samo naprijed
<ravilov> ne vidim gdje je tu problem
<jelly> jebemu, vratim se s rucka, odma belaj
<ravilov> yep
<rut> ili hoces da dodem na linux.hr pa da pokazes misice ?
<rut> evo
<BotaniCar_> jelly: postoji samo jedno pitanje, kaj si gablal ( tudji gableci su vrelo ideja za kaj-kuhati-sutra) ?
<jelly> BotaniCar_: Žar: gusta juha od mrkve; zapečeni grah
<jelly> koliko god bila pečenjara, juhe su im jako dobre
<BotaniCar_> Just my luck, ako zapecem grah doma, ne samo da cu ga samo ja jesti , nego cu spavati na dvoristu :) Ipak, hvala, sad si me sjetil da bi mi malac mozda radije jel juhu da mu skuham neku kremastu 
 * jelly ima Å¡tapni mixer samo za juhe doma
<ravilov> rut, da zavrsimo - ne moras mi se obratiti da bi se ja obratio tebi, ne moras me nesto pitati da bi ja imao pravo odgovoriti, ovaj kanal nije tvoje vlasnistvo i nemas nikakva prava ikome govoriti sto da radi
<ravilov> tako da ono... sjasi
<rut> imas jeben problem u glavi ..
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> pravi se javio
 * BotaniCar_ ce biti kum, ako se ravilov i rut ozene ikad
<rut> muffin on da ima picu ja bi rade k*****
<BotaniCar_> rut: ne ulazim u to tko daje, a tko prima, no vasih zadnjih par linija izglda kao kad se zena i ja posvadimo. Kako se nakon svadje moramo sex.. miriti, valjda to ceka i vas dva 
<BotaniCar_> A onda cete skuziti da razumijete jedan drugog bolje nego bi to i jedna zena ikad mogla 
<rut> hahhahahah
<BotaniCar_> thus, brak 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: rut voli podbadat, sad dal je musko ili zensko to mu je manje bitno izgleda 
<rut> dodem na kanal pisem sa muffinom i odmah ovaj mora upadat
<jelly> neka, imamo i tu u firmi bipsića i okej su
<rut> skatulje sktaulje skatulje skatulje
<ravilov> rut, tako je, i sta mi mozes?
<rut> skatulje sktaulje skatulje skatulje
<jelly> rut: kake bre skatulje o cem ti pricas
<BotaniCar_> igustin: onaj URL o britanskoj vladi i openofizu, to si samo proslijedio ili znas nesto vise ? Pitam jer me zanima da li je u planu i da dorinose kodu openofisa ili ce samo koirstiti ?
<rut> jelly ma nicem .. 
<jelly> pa bas, vidim :-)
<rut> jelly imam probem u glavi 
<rut> jelly koji cip trebam zamjenit
<jelly> imas skatulje u glavi
<igustin> BotaniCar_: ovo je novi konkretan potez, o kojem se ne zna više od toga, ali oni već dugo rade razne poteze u tom smislu
<rut> jelly al neznam jel cpu ili gpu problematican
<jelly> ili glavu u skatulji, ko ce ga znat?
<BotaniCar_> igustin: fala, kako bilo, dobra vijest
<igustin> dovoljnoi je reći da imaju Cabinet Office za opensource i da rade opensource konfe za dobavljače
<rut> jelly trebam dobru dijagnostiku
<jelly> apt-cache search skatulja
<rut> ne koristim takve sisteme
<rut> pkgng 
<jelly> rut: toga nema u buntu
<rut> aaa . a ovo je ubuntu kanal ?
<jelly> DA JEBOTE
<rut> vidis da neznam di sam 
<rut> daj mi sredi tu posao u OS . cujem da traze tehnicara
<BotaniCar_> jelly: rut se u stvari ponasa u skladu s nadimkom, kak mu to smijete zamjeriti ( http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rut ) ? 
<rut> hahaha . di si to iskopao muffin
<BotaniCar_> mislio sam da nema nista, pa da ja napravim prvi unos u stilu "rut - skatulja" , ispalo je i bolje nego sam se nadao :D
<rut> odlicno je ovo . koda sam znao .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: nije to nista osobno
<rut> a nisam znao 
<rut> cujes jelly daj sredi mi nesto 
<BotaniCar_> "rut - High grade Marijuana or hashish/ recreational drugs"
<rut> j* onaj linux.hr kanal ... krepaona 
<rut> join/part .. nema nista drugo 
<rut> pa ga onda srolje ovdje a imaju tamo kanal
<BotaniCar_> Onaj kanal i ovaj su ti k'o FER i FOI :) Tu se naucis delat' , tamo sklapas poslovna poznanstva :) 
<BotaniCar_> Sto bi reklo, tu nekaj cackas, tamo idlas i cekas Godoa :)
<ravilov> tamo se sve zanimljivo dogadja kad nema budala da smetaju
<rut> ma tamo ljudi nesmiju pricat radi par misicavih
<rut> tj. bolesnih 
<jelly> /ignore -channels #chan1,#chan2,#chan3 * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS 
<jelly> i ovdje smiju pricat.
<jelly> i tamo isto, samo trebaju biti pristojni
<rut> ma ovdje je normalan op pa je zato tako 
<rut> eto . izuzeci dobe ban i tome sl.
<jelly> i normalan attention whore
<jelly> *sigh*
<rut> jelly nisi ti za op-a
<rut> znas to ?
<jelly> zato valjda ni nisam op ovdje
<jelly> da imam sve ovlasti prica bi bila drukcija
<rut> reci di imas da dodem da vjezbamo malo ?
<jelly> ovako, pricamo se lijepo
<jelly> sorry, nemam se vremena bavit tobom
<rut> zasto mislis da bi se bavio ?
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1654324_807966445896125_387745109_n.jpg # /me hides
<rut> http://pictures.4ever.eu/sexy/girls/sexy-naked-woman-139691
<rut> muffin jel sad vidis bradavicu ?
<BotaniCar_> Ne :( slozil sam pred N vremena proxy tak da ne propusta nikaj, sad moram 10 min petljat kad god hocu nekaj i parcijalno NSFW pogledat' :) Daj mi 10 min :) 
<BotaniCar_> O, sunce ti, oces ti da ja oslijepim ? :D
<rut> neces ajde .. vidis znaci .. mislim da ravilom nevidi 
<rut> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/yossi-lolio-full-beauty-project-interview-defends-517900
<rut> ovo sigurno vidi
<rut> mozda se neki prepoznaju : http://i.imgur.com/0MZCW53.jpg
<rut> :))))))
<jaizza> e tako je to
<jaizza> odeš na sastanak pa dogovoriš posao
<Mmike> kaj to smijes? :)
<jaizza> evo sutra se naručuju Matijine kobasice - janječe
<BotaniCar_> Dobar posao ! 
<SilverSpace> no da google me smjestio uu majmunjak http://is.gd/bQiQjZ
<ravilov> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/q71/551095_10201412061447959_1413392915_n.jpg
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sta je u krivu? :)
<SilverSpace> pa nije :D
 * ravilov je danas nabavio external USB floppy drive i nesto disketa
<jaizza> starost me hvata 
<jaizza> rokovnik mi postaje najbolji prijatelj
<jaizza> ako pređem na remindere, ozbiljno ću se zabrinuti
<ravilov> jaizza, http://is.gd/yFpYW7
<jaizza> ravilov: samo ja imam dva monitora...
<ravilov> super, jos mjesta za remindere
 * weshmashian ima 3 :P
<jaizza> (nod) (nod)
<jaizza> weshmashian: ja sam se trećeg rješila falabogu
<ravilov> jaizza, ne razumijem zasto? http://is.gd/b5OYlJ
<jaizza> ravilov: :-))))
<jaizza> ravilov: uštedjela sam firmi nešto para i dobila značku
<BotaniCar_> http://i.imgur.com/xzBAeBB.jpg
 * BotaniCar_ se cudi da je ravilovpostao sliku na kojoj je MS mis i tastatura
<ravilov> MS ima skroz dobar periferalni hardver
<ravilov> trebaju se toga drzat, a ne glumatat da znaju radit i softver
<SilverSpace> links 1.899,00 kn neki supernet 1.398,80 kn
<SilverSpace> za istu stvar
<jaizza> ljudovi, ostajte mi pozdravljeni
<ravilov> e ne moze bit ista nikako
<SilverSpace> ravilov: isti da ga jebes 
<ravilov> e nije
<ravilov> jedno je iz linksa, drugo nije
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> Sony HDR-AS15
<ravilov> skupo kako god da okrenes
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/DlS94x
<SilverSpace> pet glavi je previse razlika
<SilverSpace> odoh po kruh
<ivoks> sreca:
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/original/Jan2014/60909507.jpg
<obruT> cool, sad mogu boulderirat kraj kuce
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: stigo nam nadojeb za monitor hdmi 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: nadojeb ne radi 
<igustin> ravilov: MS ergo tipkovnica je jedna od najgorih tipkovnica na kojoj sam ikada pokušao raditi
<SilverSpace> mis je ok eto ga radi vec 20g 
<ravilov> igustin, ergo je klasa za sebe :)
<igustin> točno (u negativnom smislu)
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> ali ja nisam nasao jos nijednu ergo da mi lezi
<ravilov> cak ni priblizno
<ravilov> tako da MS nije neka iznimka :)
<ravilov> cimer na poslu je ima i kune se u nju, ja proklinjem i njega i MS i tipkovnicu svaki put kad moram radit na njegovom kompu
<SilverSpace> stvar navike
<igustin> ravilov: potpisujem, sve
<SilverSpace> mrzim dell
<igustin> dislajkam mržnju :P :D
<SilverSpace> ubi me display port
<jelly> ubi i ti njega
<igustin> Dell je kriv za to?
<SilverSpace> nikad vise kupit monitor bez hdmi
<jelly> igustin: dell je uvijek kriv
<SilverSpace> mrzim dell
<igustin> jelly: ne koristim ga previše, ali ne mislim loše o njemu
<SilverSpace> jebo ih aplle
<igustin> ako ćemo tako, svakom nađemo nešto za mrziti
<jelly> recimo da postoji razlog zašto su najjeftiniji
<jelly> igustin: ne znam, kod HP-a je to uglavnom cijena
<igustin> jelly: postoji, ali je primarno logistički/organizacijski, ne tehnički
<SilverSpace> ali kad si kupim ovo http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4930#ov
<SilverSpace> onda necu vise mrzit dell
<SilverSpace> kupioo dell samo zato kaj je 16:10
<SilverSpace> igustin: ne kuzim da nisu jos mogli upiknuti jedan hdmi
<ravilov> igustin, potpisujes sve? sta i ti imas ergo cimera? :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, slazem se, ljudi su prilagodljivi i na svasta se mogu naviknut, pa i na lose :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cc12dU1u0Y
<datase> jelly: Title: Jubilee Line Ticket Barrier Sings Blur's Song 2, Views: 208947, Rating: 97.773114%
<vedranm> jel netko imao problema sa Ubuntuom 12.04 u tome da se X.org crasha na pritisak Enter tipke
<vedranm> a u Xorg logu piše da crasha u funkciji WaitForSomething() ?
<vedranm> nama na faksu jedan stroj odapinje na taj način
<vedranm> neovisno PS/2 ili USB tipkovnica
<vedranm> neovisno MGA ili VESA driver
<SilverSpace> doduse nisam puno razocaran kaj ovo ne radi na dell monitoru http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/ebayimage2012/23755-1.jpg
<SilverSpace> vedranm: cudno
<vedranm> SilverSpace: jelda
<vedranm> Google ne pomaže
<vedranm> dosta je rijedak error i ne postoji nijedno konkretno rješenje, AFAIK
<SilverSpace> za takvo sto nikad nisam cuo
<ravilov> vedranm, evdev input driver pretpostavljam?
<vedranm> ravilov: jep
<ravilov> ok
<vedranm> imaš kakav prijedlog?
<ravilov> samo pitam
<ravilov> nemam nikakvo rjesenje :)
<vedranm> OK :-)
<ravilov> osim strace-ati /usr/bin/Xorg
<vedranm> nabadali smo stvarno po svemu Å¡to je palo na pamet
<vedranm> vraćali stare verzije paketa
<ravilov> kad smo kod toga, sta se desi kad dignes *samo* X server?
<vedranm> kernela
<vedranm> ravilov: nisam testirao
<ravilov> pa testiraj
<vedranm> ak te brine je li GNOME kriv, ne znam
<vedranm> ali znam da crasha i kod logina na LightDM-u
<ravilov> zanima me jel crasha bez ikakvih X klijenata
<vedranm> ravilov: mogu probat pa javim
<ravilov> pa ajd
<vedranm> hvala na ideji :-)
<ravilov> np
<vedranm> al trebam bar dignut xterm ne?
<vedranm> da imam kamo stisnut enter
<ravilov> ne treba
<ravilov> za pocetak samo digni X i stisni enter
<ravilov> one step at a time
<vedranm> al u tome i je fora, ne crasha svaki put
<vedranm> onako, ponekad da, a ponekad ne
<ravilov> hmm
<vedranm> ali uvijek na Enter
<ravilov> e nemam pojma onda
<ravilov> probaj stiskat enter na numerickom dijelu? :)
<vedranm> ravilov: ahaha
<vedranm> mislim da i taj krši sve
<vedranm> ne sjećam se više
<vedranm> stavili smo 13.10 od tad
<ravilov> dang
<vedranm> reda radi da učionica se može koristit
<vedranm> al imamo 12.04 i dalje
<vedranm> treba razmislit što i kako s tim jer će ovaj za par mjeseci bit out of support
<SilverSpace> vedranm: jesi probao zamjeniti tipkovnicu
<vedranm> SilverSpace: jep
<vedranm> PS/2 za USB
<vedranm> ništa
<vedranm> i btw
<vedranm> to je LTSP server
<vedranm> terminali ne crashaju, samo server
<SilverSpace> tko bi ga znao
<ravilov> nema boljeg nego kad centralni server rikava :)
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> kad se sjebe mreza
<ravilov> eh sad
<jelly> nego, jel ubuntu ima detekciju duplicate ip 
<jelly> i obavijest/upozorenje, jeli
<jelly> istelim se za neći machine-parseable output za lvm, i onda me sjebe hr locale
<jelly> vgs --noheadings --units M --nosuffix -o vg_free
<jelly>   91469,38
<jelly> ./image-static.sh: line 179: [: 14822,67: integer expression expected
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> LC_ALL=C ...
<ravilov> :p
<jelly> ne volim LC_ALL u svaku skriptu, al izgleda nema druge
<jelly> radije unsetam ono malo sto smeta
<ravilov> najpouzdanije ako parsas output nekog utila
<ravilov> inace se ne mozes pouzdat sta ce ti izbacit i u kojem formatu
<MmikeDOMA> srca ti
<ravilov> eventualno stavis na en_US.utf8,
<MmikeDOMA> internetsko
<MmikeDOMA> g
<ravilov> erm, bez zareza
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, sta tebe pati?
<ravilov> jelly, ako su to sve neke cron skripte, stavis LC_ALL=C u crontab
<jelly> tipka enter mu se stalno, nekontrolirano pritisce sama od sebe pa ne moze zavrsiti jednu misao
<ravilov> mozda ima isti bug ko vedranm
<jelly> nisu cron, to je admin rucno pozivao
<jelly> inace ne bi bilo ./
<ravilov> ah da
<MmikeDOMA> mene pati bnet
<jelly> pati i ti njega
<ravilov> bnet ti nekontrolirano stisce enter?
<jelly> valjda se macka zove bnet
<jelly> ili dijete??!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> ili zena?
<ravilov> :whistle:
<ivoks> ajme, f1 ove godine
<SilverSpace> e da 
<ivoks> kak to da su se svi sjetili staviti pimpek na vrh
<ivoks> a kaj ovo ferrari ima? peraju?
<SilverSpace> to je zadovoljenje pravila 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00632/DV1621069_632651S0.jpg
<ivoks> kakva pravila?
<ivoks> moras imati rupu ili pimpek?
<ravilov> pravila kazu da moras imat penis posred cela?
<SilverSpace> to ti je test 
<ravilov> sta ce bit sljedeci put? da svima na celu mora pisat "LOSER"?
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00632/465714397_632654S0.jpg
<ivoks> wtf?! :DDDD
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne nego moras bit tocno od asfalta 
<SilverSpace> donja i gornja granica 
<SilverSpace> RB jestavio gutu 
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek je pitanje dali ce tako izgledati 
<ravilov> rudjer boskovic?
<SilverSpace> jos uvjek traju rasprave i kontrole tj citanja pravila 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to nije RB
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> toro roso
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00632/465714397_632654S0.jpg
<ivoks> ja sam pejstao sliku ruznih formula
<SilverSpace> na to mislim
<ivoks> nisam rekao da su a b ili c
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace>  SilverSpace> RB jestavio gutu
<SilverSpace> mislioo sam da se na to odnosi
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/be56e151-0ef1-499d-94f2-27e37cc15380_800.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovo je najlosija izvedba 
<ravilov> jel to uopce aerodinamicno?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: oni to ne mogu provjeriti jer nemaju zracni tunel
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/gigantske-stijene-u-minuti-razorile-kucu-vrijednu-milijune/724584.aspx
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ?
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: rocks falls, everyone dies
<jelly> fall*
<OneKorea> Jel bilo ovo: https://medium.com/p/24eb09e026dd ? Netko vrlo odlučan da dobije "@N" twitter nick uspijeva lažirati identitet na PayPalu & GoDaddyu
<OneKorea> Vrlo zanimljivo...
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa reko si 'ovo je sreca'
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa eto, ovima nije bila :)
<CTCP2> MmikeDOMA koji je isus ovo http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.XDPS-2000BB&_nkw=DPS-2000BB&_sacat=0&_from=R40
<CTCP2> jel to ono sto si govorio neka "bijesna" napajanja
<CTCP2> neki likovi to furaju
<CTCP2> https://www.upload.ee/image/3855170/raafg.jpg
<vedranm> CTCP2: ove grafe mnogo lepo izgledaju :D
<CTCP2> xd
<CTCP2> mene muce napajanja
<MmikeDOMA> CTCP2, ma jok, to su blade napajanja
<CTCP2> jeftina su, po 300 kn :D
<StephenS> neki film, komedija?
<rut> sto je ovo . svi spavate
<SilverSpace> ne smetaj
<rut> bice sexaju svi nesto
<rut> samo da nisu skatulje u pitanju 
<CTCP2> koji su dobri austrijski web shopovi
<rut> hahaha . ajme CTCp
 * CTCP2 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> bolje da ovo gore radis nego sto shopowe trazis
<CTCP2> ovo je BIZZZNIIISSSS
<CTCP2> posao i zadovoljstvo se ne mijesaju
<CTCP2> iz knjige BIZNIS 101
<rut> hahah
<rut> j**** koda si ravilov 
<CTCP2> xD
<rut> nemoj me ti razocarat 
<rut> muffin me dotukao kad je bilo ono sranje sa lzs
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%20iz%202014-01-29%2023%3A16%3A04.png
<Mmike> http://tinyurl.com/q82ygov
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de ti je to?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti bokca sad ne bum mogel spat 
<SilverSpace> koje
<SilverSpace> mislis slika 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ovo s dropboxa
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> laptop thingpad edge
<SilverSpace> think*
<Mmike> pa kak ti je tak mali ekran?
<SilverSpace> http://iloveubuntu.net/i-nex-062-released-improvements-and-support-new-cpus
<Vlado9A3CY> laptop the thing :)
<SilverSpace> mali 14"
<SilverSpace> 1366x768
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: :)
<Vlado9A3CY> laku noc ekipa... idem se grijat pod pokrivac ;)
<SilverSpace> ja bi ljeto
<Mmike> http://news-bar.hr/news/gradanski-rat-sukobile-se-vojske-novinara-jutarnjeg-i-portala-index-hr/
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> Prvo su došli novinari iz Jutarnjeg, uzeli pola stoke, odveli dio mladića sa sobom u medijski rat. Rekli su da se bore za slobodu medija i pravdu. Onda su dva dana poslije došli iz Indexa. Uzeli drugu polovicu stoke i odveli preostale mladiće sa sobom u rat. Rekli su da je to zbog borbe za slobodu medija i pravdu. Mene jedino zbunjuje što su odveli samo mladiće, pa djevojke su dokazano jednako dobre novinarke još od Marije
<Mmike>  Jurić Zagorke – objasnio je starac iz sela.
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-30
<ivoks> bemti sto je vani hladno
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to je ista stvar! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koje?
<Mmike> vani i snijeg pada!!!! :D :D :D
<ivoks> ti bokca
<ivoks> toliko sam putovao ove godine
<ivoks> da mi dnevnice za ta putovanja iznose koliko i necine place...
<ivoks> a ove ce biti jos gore...
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> ford ima 1,0l benzinac od 125 konja, 1,6l benzinac od 200 konja
<ivoks> a sad je i nisan napravio 1,5l benzinac od 400 konja
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar_> jutro junacine i junakinjo! :)
<CTCP2> oho, DOGE ponovno raste
<vileni> jos 10 godina i dostignut ce snagu formule iz '83
<ivoks> uh!!!!!!
<ivoks> http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/29/lenovo-to-buy-motorola-mobility-from-google/
<BotaniCar_> nda, onda ce naci nesto novo sto ce iscupati iz bolida "hehe, ne trebaju vam sva 4 kotaca" 
<ivoks> Google will maintain ownership of the vast majority of the Motorola Mobility patent portfolio.
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: kaj nije "motorola mobility" vec jedno 2 godine "motorola solutions" ?
<BotaniCar_> zaboravi, krivo citam ?
<BotaniCar_> i kaj ce mi upitnik .. 
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: jesi popio prve 4 jutarnje kave?
<BotaniCar_> Ne , tek sam na 3/4 prve 
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: objašnjava čuđenje
<BotaniCar_> jaizza: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/8194_10202451341580787_1673645714_n.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks,  to su turbo motori?
<Mmike> 1.5l s 400KS
<Mmike> ?
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRAmvLV_EmY
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Are you are a good liar? Find out in 5 seconds, Views: 52237, Rating: 96.44085%
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: prastaro ;-)
 * CTCP2 failao :(
<BotaniCar_> jaizza: ti si imala bradu jos dok sam ja kupovao svog prvog dinosaura :) 
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rWxKbp4Fjc
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Police Door Kick Fail, Views: 6973, Rating: 100.0%
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: ja još uvijek imam bradu
<BotaniCar_> Sad te se vjerojatno lako zamjeni za frontmena ZZ topa 
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_EFdod4YDo
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man (Live In Texas), Views: 15112356, Rating: 98.09976%
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: pobogu pa (skoro) svi ljudi na svijetu se rode s bradom
<BotaniCar_> Mislis da $bozanstvo ima veze s tim ?
<jaizza> i Venera ima bradu
<BotaniCar_> "... koliko god da je staljinizam bio užasan, ipak su u njemu reči ostale vrlo efikasne. Mislim da je to rekao Josif Brodski – zar činjenica da su pesnici bili streljani nije pokazatelj koliko je poezija bila cenjena? Shvatana je vrlo ozbiljno. Na zapadu niko ne bi streljao pesnika, jer ih nije briga šta neko govori. " ( http://pescanik.net/2014/01/alternativa-kapitalizmu/ )
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: ima nešto u tome...
<BotaniCar_> Ruzno za reci, ali sto vise gledam Hitlera i Staljina, to vise dobrih stvari koje su htjeli poduzeti vidim 
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<vileni> Mmike: hoces ti turbo na mazdu? ;)
<ravilov> ima i boljih nacina kako pokazati da nekog shvacas ozbiljno
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: stigo nam nadojeb za monitor hdmi 
<SilverSpace> i naravno da ne radi 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: u kojoj si ga kombinaciji isprobao ? 
<SilverSpace> kak u kojoj 
<SilverSpace> probao i android tv box i rpi 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: npr DELLmon+nadojeb + HDMI kabl + RP + linux ili DELLmon + nadojeb + HDMI kabl + nekaj drugo + windowsi 
<BotaniCar_> ahh, znaci nisi probao s pravim PCjem i "klasicnom" grafickom ? 
<SilverSpace> probat cu i lap top
<SilverSpace> nemam racunalo sa hdmi 
<SilverSpace> ah vidi imam sad se sjetio 
<BotaniCar_> Mogu te u subotu uzet' u auto pa odletimo do mene probati, danas/sutra nemam auto ?
<SilverSpace> budem jos danas probao 
<SilverSpace> ma dobijes jedan pa probavaj 
<BotaniCar_> A ni to nemrem prije subote, uz to bi te rado na kratko lishio oba, jer ja mogu odsimulirati monitor>nadojeb>kabl>nadojeb>pc
<BotaniCar_> mozda kod povratne konverzije proradi :)
<ravilov> alkemicari
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to display port za aplle to monitor hdmi 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeaPanpU-iw
<datase> tonil: Title: Job Interview of an Indian..!!, Views: 340636, Rating: 96.614532%
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: pisalo je drugacije na oglasu prodavaca
<BotaniCar_> pisalo je lijepo HDMI to PD , ne ?
<BotaniCar_> *dp
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-HD-DP-Displayport-Male-to-HDMI-Female-Cable-Converter-Adapter-for-HP-DELL-/281247648742
<SilverSpace> gledam na drugog prodavaca 
<SilverSpace> hebes http://is.gd/pIuZjB
<BotaniCar_> Opet gledas obrnuto od onog kaj ti treba, ne ? "Connect your HDMI monitor or TV to the Displayport interface "
<BotaniCar_> "DisplayPort on source side (PC) and HDMI on output (monitor) side only."
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/SRXReo
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: http://is.gd/pIuZjB This is a DisplayPort to HDMI Cable Adapter for interfacing DisplayPort based PC and notebook computers with high definition displays such as HDTV.HD PC Monitors
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: kam nas furaš autom?
<BotaniCar_> jaizza: ne znam da moja Cordoba ima amortizere da nas sve troje popela :) 
<BotaniCar_> Mogla bi ti s Astrom :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: hoćeš reći da sam preteška za tvog malog?
<jaizza> auteka
<BotaniCar_> !addquote  <jaizza> BotaniCar_: hoćeš reći da sam preteška za tvog malog?
<tonil> crkajem na ovaj intervju
<SilverSpace> hm 
<tonil> covjek trola bas mocno
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: http://is.gd/SRXReo Connect your DisplayPort using HDMI cables to your existing HDMI devices # kaj nije i ovo naopacke ?
<tonil>  
<tonil> "I'm putting my screwdriewer everywere, and see what happens xD"
<tonil> "i'm hiden scientists "
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: brijem da cu ja krenuti u potragu za 10m DP kablom, nista drugo mi se ne cini smislenim
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: svi su to isti 
<SilverSpace> treba trazit grafu sa displsy portom :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: pitaj mene, ja ću ti osmisliti što treba
<BotaniCar_> jaizza: mislim da imam nesto vise iskkustva od tebe u razvoju hardvera, mozda ne vise uspjeha, ali iskustva :D
 * SilverSpace suti i pravi se lud na spiku jaizza i BotaniCar_ a :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: meni dela GPU(HDMI)>HDMI kabl > HDMI2DVI , imam ti konverter viska ako hoces
<BotaniCar_> imas grafulju s DVI silver ? 
<BotaniCar_> s HDMI
<BotaniCar_> pardon
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj ti nije pravo?
<SilverSpace> ma ne treba mi bas hdmi 
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: zakaj misliš d aimaš više iskustva?
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ti trebas spojti HDMI s graficke na DELLov monitor ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar_: kaj ti znaš o mojem iskustvu?
<BotaniCar_> jaizza: pratim tvoj rad godinama
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: da hdmi na dell
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ako da, velim ti da imam konverter koji ti dam, na HDMI na DVI 
<jaizza> obečali su mi da to nikad neće izaći u javnost!!!
<BotaniCar_> dell ima dvi pristek, SilverSpace
<BotaniCar_> jaizza:  i nije 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: dell monitor ima dvi da 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ponesem konverter , casna pionirska nece mi trebati 6 mjeseci da ga dostavim.. valjda :) 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: onda zajebi DP, ako ti je DVI pristek slobodan, konvertak HDMI na to 
<SilverSpace> to mi ne treba stize mi uskoro 
<BotaniCar_> *konvertaj
<BotaniCar_> Nda, ebay je obicno brzi od mene :)
<SilverSpace> imam i doma jednog samo kaj je glupi dvi 24-5
<SilverSpace> a za dell treba 24-1
<SilverSpace> glupi dell mrzim ga 
<SilverSpace> da nije 16x10 fakat bi ga prodao 
<SilverSpace> samo zato sam ga uzeo 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Aj da cujem, tko se jos nije uclanio u Orah ? :D https://www.orah.hr/component/users/?view=registration
<SilverSpace> i mislio sam da nije problem hdmi to display port 
<SilverSpace> meni treba hdmi 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih aplle i DP
<ivoks> jebo web developere
<ivoks> svima im treba na nos nabit
<ivoks> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4389676/php-email-header-subject-encoding-problem
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kakav sad orah 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: stranka M.Holy
<SilverSpace> ah mos misliti 
<BotaniCar> Jeb se :) Svi bi promjene, a nitko ne bi dao glas za nove/mladje :)
<ivoks> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-A1noIcWT-Nk/Uuj6H-lwD2I/AAAAAAAAEWM/djuVyq0iHWc/w400-h533-no/1511738_628103793905169_1297190406_n%255B1%255D.jpg
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> treba na 403
<ivoks> Permission denied!
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> iliti Forbidden
<BotaniCar> Tisucu mu dobosa Darkwooda, sto je to sebedarje ? 
<tonil> ivoks, jesi vidio ovog specijalca http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeaPanpU-iw
<datase> tonil: Title: Job Interview of an Indian..!!, Views: 340645, Rating: 96.614532%
<BotaniCar> jaizza: vidze si kolegicu http://www.jutarnji.hr/forenzicari-kozmosa-dr--vernesa-smolcic---gledala-sam-svemir-dok-je-bio-mala-beba-i-brzu-smrt-galaksija--/1159770/ 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/google-se-rjesava-motorole-prodat-ce-je-kinezima-za-cetvrtinu-cijene-koju-je-sam-za-nju-platio/1159898/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa kad su ubrali patentna prava, kome treba sama kompanija :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar:  pa da uzeli su je samo zbog patenata 
<BotaniCar> Ipak nekad ovi u Vladi nesto rade. Danas je na sjednici Vlada Republike Hrvatske poslan u Hrvatski sabor na prvo čitanje nacrt Zakona o računovodstvu neprofitnih organizacija # aj nek se i tu malo reda napravi
<SilverSpace> puno tu reda treba 
<BotaniCar> bas tako, zato me veseli kad god i di god pocnu 
<SilverSpace> vecina tih udruga su paraziti isto ko i crkva 
<SilverSpace> i ne bune se oni radi crkve nego veceg komada kolaca 
<BotaniCar> Drito
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ne krivim nikog, ako je prilika tu,a ti ju vidis .. 
<SilverSpace> kao i ovi nasi portali kaj su dobili drzavnu lovu ili gratsku zupanijsku 
<SilverSpace> halo koji kurac dajes moju lovu 
<SilverSpace> ak nemogu opstat samostalno krepaj 
<SilverSpace> opet se vracamo na politiku sve je to kupovanje glasova na izborima 
<SilverSpace> i tak sve u krug 
<SilverSpace> i bas mi je drago kaj se index i jutarnjii jebu da iznose svoje smece na vidjelo 
<BotaniCar> Nda, od svih ljudi koje znam / za koje znam, a bave se medijima, jedino se Svec s 101 nije osovio na noge kad sam mu rekao da mi je debilno da neprofitabilne medije i potonule brodove uvijek spasavaju oni koji te medije ni ne trose :) 
<SilverSpace> ali sve je to malo malo zagrebano ispod povrsine 
<SilverSpace> opa uhitili babica sindikalca ljecnika 
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima zasto 
<BotaniCar> ko kome kaj 
<SilverSpace> onog glavnog celavca strajk ljecnjika 
<BotaniCar> di citas to ? 
<SilverSpace> vijesti bile
<SilverSpace> tv
<BotaniCar> nadjo' i u vecernjem :9
<SilverSpace> aha lazni invalid 
<BotaniCar> Dobro je netko u komentarima napisao da kaj onda Matica ne preispitaju, kak moze biti 80% invalid u glavi i ministar :) 
<SilverSpace> ja sam odmah reko za matica cisti promasaj 
<SilverSpace> njega i jovicu 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam popusio foru i na pocetku mislio da je matic covjek na mjestu .. 
<SilverSpace> kaj sam ja reko za ukrainu oprostit ce im ako maknu barikade joj mili moji 
<SilverSpace> i onda opet iz pocetka 
<CTCP2> kakva je ovo fora da kad u banci placas na racun koji je unutar te iste banke, ali je od neke FIRME, da placas proviziju 1-3% na iznos.. WTF
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: da.. 
<CTCP2> hebeni lopovi
<CTCP2> al pazi foru, dok placas prek NETBANKINGA, onda ne placas tu proviziju :>
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: to pa ovisi o paketu koji imas. 
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: evo ti ideje za obrt, jebo majnanje https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1505531_10152194014609819_651401750_n.jpg 
<CTCP2> xDD
<SilverSpace> yah
<BotaniCar> ono kad ti se ne pocinje novi posel , odes na IRC , a tam svi shute
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Pa ja nemam doma pilu za zeljezo ! kak cu kuciste prepilit' .. 
<BotaniCar> bok para
<jaizza> paranoid
<BotaniCar> ne (i)zazivaj ga ! :) 
<jaizza> zakaj ne
<jaizza> nije me strah
<BotaniCar> To je odlika djece, strah i odgovornost prema sebi se zadnji razviju 
 * BotaniCar odskica jaizzau u svjetlu toga da je mozda maloljetnica
<jaizza> spremna sam i na boj prsa na prsa
 * BotaniCar se oblize i ode na msg
<rut> muffin bas si perverzan 
<BotaniCar> Kolike su sanse da NE spalim maticnu plocu ako spojim i 3pinski i 12V konektor na slici http://dl.x-ex.com/i/store/fans/Fan_3-Pin_and_4-Pin_Molex_Plug.jpg ? 
<jaizza> rut: zanš kak vele za pesa koji lake
<jaizza> *laje
<rut> da grize .. pazi ga se :)
<BotaniCar> Sam nek ona mene naziva psetom, znaci da joj se dopadam *vuf*
<rut> tako je botanicar 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: namazi se pastetom da ti nekaj pokazem ! :) 
 * jaizza voli životinje
<jaizza> dlakave
<rut> hahahahahhaahaha
<rut> majke mi muffin ti nisi normalan 
<rut> di je sad jelly da te sankcionira
<rut> kako mozes tako sto napisat zenskoj ?
<jaizza> rut: ma daj! da se nađemo, ne bi ni "a" promucal
<BotaniCar> pfft, ja sam dovoljno karizmatican i sarmantan da smijem. Pomaze i sto poznam jacu :D
 * BotaniCar gleda da li je ispravno napisao sve te velike rijeci
<rut> muffin jel to istina ? nebi ni "a" ?
<BotaniCar> rut: ne mogu pricati punih usta ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: "sarmantan" znači da voliš sarmu? ili?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: da! kaj ima i drugo znacenje ? :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne koje meni pada na pamet
<rut> ja se povlacim iz ove spike ... 
<jaizza> rut: nemoj
<rut> moram . necu sudjelovat .. ovo su teske rijeci 
<BotaniCar> rut: zakaj, ne volis sarmu ili zene .. ili puna usta ? 
<BotaniCar> :)
<jaizza> rut: pričaj ti samnom o stvarima o kojima pričaju odrasli ljudi
<rut> pa da bude kao na LZS
<jaizza> rut: kaj je LZS?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: odrasli ljudi pricaju o problemima vecinom, kaj ce ti to 
<rut> jaizza linuxzasve.com kanal 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: Å¡uti! bojim se ostat sama s tobom 
<rut> jaizza nesmijem ja sa tobom pricat jer si ti zauzeta zena .. 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ne beri brigu, necu te nagovarati da mi kuhas .. valjda
<jaizza> rut: kak znaš da sam zauzeta?
<rut> jaizza sve ja znam :)
<jaizza> rut: mislim, ne poričem, samo me zanima od kud ti info :-D
<rut> jaizza takve stvari se ne otkrivaju :) .. 
<jaizza> rut: tko je baba na kanalu i to
<jaizza> :-D
<rut> jaizza da jedna baba .. ima ih ohohohooo
<BotaniCar> jaizza: trenutno si samo ti baba na kanalu AFAIK
<jaizza> rut: doduše, jednom sam saznala od novopečenog frenda kako sam zauzeta
<jaizza> rut: mjesecima mi je prenosio kako mi veza napreduje
<rut> jaizza ti si zabranjeno voce 
<jaizza> rut: kaj nije takvo najslađe? :-)))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Sto znaci da te nije preporucljivo konzumirati prije spavanja, right ?
<rut> je al ako krenem nesto pisat 
<jaizza> rut: daaaaaa....?
<rut> opet ce se dezurni moralisti javit i zabraniti mi pisat
<jaizza> rut: :-D
<rut> ljubomora . stos 
<BotaniCar> briem da i op garnitura zna da se jaca zna sama braniti :)
<rut> :)
<jaizza> rut: budi diskretan :-))))))
<rut> jaizza neznam ja sto je to :))
<rut> jaizza al mozda bi mogli nesto naucit iz razgovora 
<jaizza> da se znam braniti, BotaniCar je iskusio nekoliko puta :-))))))))))))))
<jaizza> zna iz prve ruke :-))))
<BotaniCar> rut: to je ono kad DJ onak zaskripi s diskom - disk skretcha 
<rut> idem ja buljit u svoju skatulju :)
<BotaniCar> rut: moram te unaprijed upozoriti da moras imati veliki . Jaiza je potvrdila da je preteska za mog malog ( auteka )
<rut> to mi bude pametnije :))
<rut> imam . audi a6
<rut> :))))))))))))
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nisam potvrdila!!!
<jaizza> jošš
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nisi ni negirala, muskarcu dovoljno
<rut> botanicar i jos je V6 motor .. onda znas kak to radi !!!
<jaizza> rut: si vidio onu studiju da se 'rvatice ne pale na aute
<jaizza> ispravak: mlade 'rvatice
<rut> jaizza nisam ne 
<weshmashian> nego na benzin?
<BotaniCar> rut: dodje mi da nabacim gumene cice i zamolim te za krug :)
<weshmashian> ohai jaizza 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: kinky bastard :)
<rut> jaizza meni ne sluzi za curice auto .. vec za moj gust 
<rut> botanicar .. nebi prosao 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: mene fakat cudi kak se jos nisam zaposlio kod vas kao QA :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: we don't need no stinkin QA - our clients do :)
<jaizza> rut: no, svejedno, neću ti oštetit amortizere na auteku kao na BotaniCarovom malom
<jaizza> weshmashian: kaj ima lima?
<rut> jaizza a sto ces ostetit kad su ionak osteceni :) 
<jaizza> rut: a nije za curice a?
<jaizza> ts ts ts
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ma to bi bilo samo fino ime za "onog kaj gleda jel se gay granny video sad pokrece , kad sam pokrpal php". Mogli bi me zvati i sanity saver :)
<jaizza> muški!
<weshmashian> jaizza: kuca, poso i eventualno birtija :)
<rut> jaizza .. nije NE . ja sam ozbiljan covjek .. zauzet
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: eee, to bi nam vec dobro doslo :)
<rut> brb . moram aw
<jaizza> rut: joj pa opusti se, neće tebe teta ja 
<rut> ovdje je samo sa jaizzom tipkam .. 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: dovoljno sam ozbiljan da znam da moram donesti u firmu nesto potrebito ako zelim da me primite :) 
<rut> ups . recenice
<rut> znaci samo jaizza je sad IN ovdje . 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: eto, kaj cekas? :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: da opet uletim u casual razgovor s kreom, ali ovaj put ponudi vishe :)
<weshmashian> eto, uhiti ga cim ga vidis :)
<BotaniCar> Moram jos iznaci model rada u kojem nekad delam od doma, a dete ne vidi spomenuti granny porn :)
<jaizza> jel kreator dođe kad kaj?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: briem da ovaj kanal zaobilazi, pametan covo :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: :-D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: it's simple, napravi si (ili klincu) pillow fort i to je to :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: sad sam u fazi da je mali zabrijao da zna tipkati :) Dodje iz vrtica i veli "tipam" i sjedne mi u stolicu .. kad/ako ga namolim da se makne, ukrade tablet, nekam se sakrije, a kad ga nadjes ti kaze "ne dam, moje, crtam" :) 
<BotaniCar> zakaj su sad svi na private s jacom otisli ? Imam i ja grudi ! 
<ravilov> jaizza, kre je bio jucer ali ne u ovom kanalu
<jaizza> ravilov: nije ljubitelj ubuntu-a?
<SilverSpace> buha
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1507940_763043053723179_318753289_n.jpg
<ravilov> jaizza, nije ljubitelj anarhicnih slabo moderiranih kanala gdje nikog nije briga sto se skupljaju trolovi (doticni ce se sigurno prepoznat)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: lol
<ravilov> jaizza, dobra :)
<ravilov> jaizza, ovu sam ja uhvatio: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/2682_60521806949_6321785_n.jpg
<jaizza> ravilov: he he he
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/4334_83088876949_6621107_n.jpg
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/2682_58795876949_5150623_n.jpg
<tonil> hahaha
<tonil> ajme
<tonil> :D
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/2680_68273211949_2424211_n.jpg
<jaizza> durex :-D
<jaizza> topgear sam vidjela
<rut> evo mi frenda .. ziv je 
<jaizza> ravilov: a was his?
<rut> digo je glavu od skatulje
<jaizza> ravilov: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/429940_3197073598109_2144326132_n.jpg
<ravilov> jaizza, je, vidio sam i tu
<ravilov> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/11444_212705646949_139323_n.jpg
<ravilov> jaizza, lol
<jaizza> ravilov: ovo je prastaro, ali je izreka ostala https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1/421196_3202501493803_1600066526_n.jpg
<jaizza> i ovo me nasmije: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1384138_10201480637790214_77339852_n.jpg
<ravilov> lol
<rut> ravilov jel se i kreatoru uvlacis u pak ?
<rut> cujem da ti nadimak uvlakac 
<SilverSpace> rut: gle prevrsio si svaku mjeru 
<rut> SilverSpace tuzi me mami 
<rut> ti si advokat ravilov ?
<jaizza> rut: pričaj samnom, pusti druge na miru
<ravilov> jaizza, http://i.imgur.com/YyB35jD.jpg
<SilverSpace> rut: ne budi nepristojan 
<jaizza> ravilov: na lijevom fali * :-)
<SilverSpace> zasto se BAÅ  svaki puta tebe treba opominjat 
<rut> SilverSpace nisam nepristojan .. procitaj jos jednom .. nisam to ja reko . tako se prica !
<ravilov> jaizza, mozda se zato desni valja od smijeha :)
<jaizza> ravilov: moguće :-D
<BotaniCar> jaizza: meni nece ljunix prihvatiti RM , veli da nemam taj alat :( 
<SilverSpace> buhaha haaaa
<ravilov> buha? ha ha?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: to ide BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> a so
<BotaniCar> kaj ja tutlek znam da na ljunixu capsane naredbe nisu iste kao lowercase :) ja samo C/P :)
<SilverSpace>  :klanjam: 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: previše radiš na windozama
<ravilov> vim: set ignorecase
<BotaniCar> Uopce mi nisu jasni ljudi, vele da u doba krize broj razvoda raste. To mi nije ni malo logicno, kad smo zena i ja bili u frci s lovom za ozbiljno, samo smo se vise stisli skupa .. 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: kaj ogu nekaj takvo i bashu reci ? 
<BotaniCar> *mogu
<ravilov> ne
<BotaniCar> Thank $deity
<ravilov> najblize tome je "set completion-ignore-case on" u ~/.inputrc
<ravilov> BotaniCar, ovo ima itekakve logike actually
<BotaniCar> o0o, thx za to 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to samo kaze da ste se ozenili iz interesa :)
<ravilov> kriza -> unhappiness -> frustracije -> iskaljivanje -> raspad
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to samo kaze da smo svjetonazora da stvari popravljamo, a ne bacamo :) 
<BotaniCar> ravilov:  kriza > nesretnost > frustracije > osvjestavanje problema > rjesavanje problema ( ili izdrzavanje dok val ne prodje)  je moja logika 
<ravilov> ne kazem da vrijedi za sve
<BotaniCar> ma , jakako, siguran sam i da si stvar ispravno postavio za vecinu, svejedno mi je bedasto
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nikako da te se žena riješi
<BotaniCar> jaizza: sama je potpisala, sad nek zauvijek pat.. uziva ! 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1779749_709877882375929_129007427_n.jpg
<ravilov> kolega upravo dosao i donio mi kocku bajadere
 * ravilov je u napasti pitat "what do you need this time?"
<jaizza> ravilov: kakva mu usluga treba?
 * BotaniCar nema toliko samokontrole i redovito poprati poklone slicnim upitom
<ravilov> jaizza, ovaj put nista, uslugu sam odradio unaprijed
 * jaizza nije te sreće
 * jaizza radi usluge i nikad niš ne dobi
<SilverSpace> http://community.amd.com/servlet/JiveServlet/showImage/38-2635-2756/FC8_layers_cropped_scaled_5.gif
<BotaniCar> Kako su formule ruzne ove godine .. https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1654148_10202879121357639_1678210868_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i ruzno zvuce 
<CTCP2> prebrzo ide taj gif :/
<ravilov> bas je super moci nosati upaljeni laptop okolo i ne brinuti se o stanju harddiska
<ravilov> SSDs ftw
<CTCP2> +1
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: imas brzo racunalo :)
<pkiller> ravilov: asus eee 701 (još ga imam) 4gb ssd :)
 * BotaniCar ima nekakav EEE i pre zadovoljan je s njim
<SilverSpace> ravilov: zasto ftw
<pkiller> ma ti eee-ovi su bomba :)
<pkiller> samo kod odabira OS-a sam se uvijek morao brinuti zbog 4gb
<ravilov> pkiller, imam ga i ja, jos je in full working order, ali njegov SSD je onak, na razini USB stickova :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa zbog gorenavedenog
<jaizza> kak bih se sad čokolade najela
<BotaniCar> OK, ako mogu napraviti formulu ruzniju od ove, nek ju i naprave, ja ne vjerujem da je moguce. http://www.caterhamf1.com/home
<ravilov> jaizza, misli na botanicarove amortizere!
<jaizza> ravilov: nije da me vozi ikamo...
<pkiller> ali istina... bacao sam ga svuda upaljenog... nosio u ruksaku dok sam vozio downhill i nista hos dan danas vrti debian server :)
<CTCP2> imam filing da neko odavde stavlje slike na index.hr xD
<jaizza> ravilov: kak ti stojiš s amortizerima?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kak bi se ja sad kestena najeo 
<ravilov> pkiller, eeePC 701 + usb hub + usb stick + usb bluetooth -> sve ugradjeno u sam netbook
<ravilov> jaizza, pa slabo, nestabilno je tak stajat
<pkiller> ma ja ga nisam htio raskasapit :)
<tonil1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNVomngq-Qc
<datase> tonil1: Title: World of Warcraft Soundtrack - A Call to Arms, Views: 1186832, Rating: %
 * jaizza će još zaključit da nema dobrih autiju u informatičkoj branši...
<pkiller> CTCP2: kako mislis stavlja slike?... ove linkove koje ljudi pejstaju?
<tonil> sa ovom optimom uvijek problemi stalno puca veza
<CTCP2> pkiller : da, obicno se za 5-6 sati pojavi na indexu :)
<CTCP2> cak i neki clanci :)
<tonil> a kad im posaljem da puca veza kreteni spuste brzinu na 0.30 mbita ma gdje to ima
<rut> jaizza zar je auto bitan ?
<pkiller> haha .. epit
<pkiller> epic
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: pa nije nemoguce da smo toliko ispred svog vremena da sve RH tiskovine parsaju log kanala :)
<jaizza> rut: pa mora bar imat dobre amortizere!
<jaizza> rut: da me izdrži
<ravilov> tonil, ali ti je sigurno sad veza stabilnija?
<CTCP2> BotaniCar pun kurac YT linkova, slika itd. s kanala vidim kroz pol dana/dan na indexu (black, lajk itd.) xD
<tonil> ma je govno isto sve
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ja znam da moram doc na irc da sa strancima chetam jer nemam sa kim razgovarat od svojih 500 fb prijatelja
<rut> jaizza meni su bitniji airbagovi 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: da , prestali su razmisljati o razvodu otkad tonil ne moze do pornografije online :)
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: jel ti sad sporije  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/FC8_layers_cropped_scaled_5.gif
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ja se nisam zajebavao, pa nije nikakav posel da kvazinovinarcic slozi skriptu koja ce cupati iz logova tech orientated kanala sve URLove. A mi ovdje smo ipak krema :)
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : je, sad je humanije xD
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ja nisam imao 500FB prijatelja ni dok sam igrao one igrice kao Mafia :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: sto je najgore... nemam nikoga koga neznam, ili bar sa njim nisam popio kavu ili pivo
<ravilov> moras skupit sve
<pkiller> presocialan sam
<ravilov> aka
<ravilov> facebook nije pokemon :p
<BotaniCar> pkiller: da :)
 * ravilov je vec nekoliko puta cistio friends list na fb
<CTCP2> to brisanje liste je besmislenije i od samog FBa xD
<CTCP2> + smrtna uvreda je :>
 * pkiller je prije par dana rekao jednoj curi da ne prima više nove prijatelje, zbog socialne zasićenosti :)
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: zakaj ? Neke ljude si privremeno dodao iz razloga X ( pi*ka je imala tako dobre cice na profilnoj), razlog befrendanja nestane, nestanu i oni :)
<pkiller> uglavnom odjebo sam ju jer me htjela frendzonirat :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: si ti gej, decko ? :D
<rut> :)
<rut> sise min 4 muffin ?
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ne, samo pričam ko žena... razumeš :)
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))))))))))
<pkiller> ajs nigrutin :)
<BotaniCar> .win pkiller
 * datase gives pkiller a lollipop, yay, you won pkiller!
<pkiller> BotaniCar: izdao si se... sad sve znam o tebi :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJwzRO_xfmM
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Ajs Nigrutin - Intro (S ti gej decko?), Views: 4987, Rating: 95.15152%
<BotaniCar> Sad samo znas da sam omnipotentan :)
<ravilov> jel zna netko jel se moze android emulator nazvat nekak ljepse/smislenije a ne "emulator-5554"?
<pkiller> lol 
<SilverSpace> lik u koferu ima racunalo :) http://youtu.be/T8yley6l_PE
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: "Kaveri" Case Mod Running Battlefield 4, Views: 14662, Rating: 98.36364%
<BotaniCar> ravilov: obicno su "ljepse" i "smislenije" konfliktni zahtjevi, siguran sam da se moze
<pkiller> kod mene omnipotentan znaci: Kada netko tko nije drkao mjesec dana uđe u sobu punu žena, i bez dodira oplodi sve u radiusu od 5 metara
<BotaniCar> pkiller: zar ima jos koje znacenje ? :D
<jaizza> pkiller: zašto bi netko htio oploditi toliko žena?
<pkiller> jaizza: tu si čovjek nemože pomoć... to nitko ne bi želio ni inače :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: treba unutar 3 godine radnike za tunele u rudniku
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj ak se rode sve curice?
<SilverSpace> povlasteno prijateljstvo 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: jos bolje, vjerojatno su sitnije, pa mogu u manje tunele
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS1Vp1CMLbI
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Ajs Nigrutin - Indo Grasa [Necenzurisan][SPOT], Views: 327691, Rating: 98.16934%
<BotaniCar> NSFEars
<pkiller> jaizza: evo vidis BotaniCar odgovara u moje ime bez problema :)
 * BotaniCar high5's pkiller
<pkiller> .version
<datase> pkiller: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<jaizza> pkiller: trebao bi mu nick biti nešto kao pokloniCar
<jaizza> poklopniCar
<pkiller> znao sam da si supy... datase
 * SpankMuffin applies himself on jaizza
<jaizza> ne znam zakaj svaki put pročitam "datass"
<SpankMuffin> datase: thank you
<datase> SpankMuffin: You're welcome!
 * SilverSpace sve to cita i ne razumije vas 
<pkiller> datase: what?
<datase> Say 'what' again. Say 'what' again, I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker, say what one more Goddamn time!
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uhicen-ivica-babic-predsjednik-lijecnickog-sindikata/724703.aspx
<SpankMuffin> .cocktail pkiller
 * datase mixes 50 drops of grain alcohol with a beaker of scotch , adds 3 tablespoons of plum juice, sprinkles a bit of almond on top, adds an orange and gives the creation to pkiller.
<ivoks> a ovaj babic s indexa se smije i mrmlja 'krivi babic, budale, krivi babic...'
<SilverSpace> lol
<SpankMuffin> ivoks: lol
<pkiller> .list
<datase> pkiller: Admin, Alias, Anagram, AutoMode, Channel, ChannelLogger, ChannelStats, Config, Currency, Dict, Filter, Format, Games, Herald, Internet, Karma, Lart, LastFM, Later, Math, Misc, MoobotFactoids, Network, Nickometer, OUI, Owner, Plugin, Reply, Seen, Services, ShrinkUrl, Status, String, Supytube, Topic, URL, Unix, User, Utilities, Weather, and Web
<SilverSpace> treba obadvojicu
<jelly> pkiller: de gnjavi bota u /msg datase a ne tu
<SilverSpace> kickaj bota :)
<pkiller> ma samo da vidim sta ima, a i ne gnjavim ga ja nego SpankMuffin :)
<jelly> kickacu pkillera ako ne prestane
<pkiller> znam
<SpankMuffin> ja ti sredim cugu pkiller , a ti tako :D
<pkiller> jelly: vidio sam te prije koji dan da si tu neke chanel komande bacao pa znam da si op :)
<SilverSpace> tko je uopce tog bota doveo ovdje 
<SpankMuffin> pkiller: ne budi rut 
<jelly> kupilo ladicu za storage, usicario sam dvije one vrecice protiv vlage "do not eat"
<SpankMuffin> SilverSpace: pa svi smo molili jer je bilo pun kufer youtube linkova za koje nismo bili ziher jel se smiju otvarati dok si na poslu 
<SilverSpace> SpankMuffin: :) ma zajebavam se 
<jelly> pkiller: samo napola :-)
<SilverSpace> stavit cu ga u ignore 
 * SpankMuffin ne vjeruje kad se opovi za*ebavaju, obicno odmah nakon toga popije kick :)
<pkiller> ma pogasite sve ove module nepotrebne na botu
<ravilov> i onda ljudi stavljaju linkove na videe sa naslovima na ruskom
<ravilov> pa ti opet dodje na isto
<SpankMuffin> pkiller: bot je tu samo iz usluge, nije nas
<pkiller> aha
<jelly> pkiller: bot nije samo za ovaj kanal, tu sluzi samo da bi identificirao smece sa jubita da ne moram klikat
<SpankMuffin> ravilov: meni osobno je puno lakse sad nego prije
<SilverSpace> SpankMuffin: kaj sam ja op ??
<SpankMuffin> SilverSpace: e,sad se zahebavas :)
<ravilov> veca prava != op
<jelly> pol opa.  opola
<jelly> opala!
<pkiller> imao sam ja jednog tog supy bota... ful je jednostavan
<ravilov> halfop inace postoji :)
<pkiller> najbolja je later funkcija
 * ravilov radi vlastite botove from scratch
<ravilov> YEAH
<pkiller> ravilov: od node.js?
<ravilov> ?
<pkiller> ravilov: mislio sam da radiš botove od node.js :)
<ravilov> ma je
<pkiller> onaj hubot je pre snažan ovo što koriste githubovci
<pkiller> ravilov: pa onda u cemu ih radis? python c++ perl ruby?
<ravilov> perl
<pkiller> imaš neki primjer negdje? :)
<pkiller> .later BotaniCar dali te skožio da si promijenio nick?
<pkiller> ne radi later :(
<jelly> ravilov pati od NIH?
<ravilov> ?
<pkiller> sta kažete na kiwiirc... jel valja to šta?
<ravilov> pkiller, da, negdje u nekoj staroj arhivi
 * jelly se nada da ravilov koristi modernu metodologiju sa objektnim programitiziranjem i POE::Component::IRC, ili da nije sve sam izmislio
<jelly> s/ili/i/
<ravilov> jelly, point of the exercise je bio da napravim bota koji ovisi o sto je moguce manje vanjskih komponenti/modula :)
<jelly> ok.  Necu pitat.
<pkiller> ravilov: znaci protokol si implementirao direktno u bota?
<ravilov> ako se dobro sjecam, koristi OOP i podrzava svoje module, ali od perlovih modula ovisi samo o base perl + sqlite
<ravilov> pkiller, da
<ravilov> poanta je bila da i nesto naucim o ircu i njegovom internom funkcioniranju
<pkiller> uf.. to je već zajebancija :)
<ravilov> i nije
<ravilov> irc je text-based protokol
<pkiller> da, sve je čitko :)
<ivoks> navodno je schumi otvorio oci
<ravilov> ivoks, jel nakon toga progovorio u perlu? :)
<jelly> not funny
<SpankMuffin> crossrealm jezik je C++
<jelly> e si Å¡arp
<SpankMuffin> :) 
<ravilov> jelly, http://xkcd.com/224/
<obruT> pih... perl se ni na bazu ne moze spojit
<jelly> baze su irelevantne!
<obruT> tipicne perlaske spike
<obruT> jer, cemu drzat podatke u bazi kad ih mozes drzati u kodu
<jelly> exactly
<jelly> fino eval()aš šta ti treba
<ravilov> to je neefikasno
<jelly> kakav k*čev use DBI;
<ravilov> treba sve drzat u parsabilnom formatu
<ravilov> i onda samo use lib 'mojabaza.pl';
<obruT> ma u asocijativnom nizu
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> cek
<ravilov> jel si ti to array nazvao niz?!
<ravilov> sta ce sljedece bit? dretva??
<obruT> znam neke perlase koji su tak radili :) jedan je recimo imao tak adresar u adresar skripti... pa kad me dodavo, vim adresar.pl ili sto je vec bilo i to je to :PPPPPPP
 * SpankMuffin odmahuje glavom .. odo ja odavde dok se ne smanji broj novo informatickih izraza :)
<ravilov> pa da, ja sam tak napravio svoj prvi adresar
<ravilov> samo u php-u :)
<obruT> cek malo, sto nije bio perl ? :)
<pkiller> haha... ja pricam 5 jezika ali ni jedan kompjuterski :) najbliže što sam došao je javascript i to sad kad sam poceo malo node.js prckat
<ravilov> nope
<ravilov> a o meni pricas?
<obruT> jebiga, sve sam sjebo :)
<ravilov> lol
<obruT> da o tebi :)
<ravilov> bogme jesi
<ravilov> taj adresar je jos uvijek ziv inace
<SilverSpace> lol
<pkiller> obruT feel the BUrn :)
<ravilov> obruT, to je bilo u doba php3, prije nego je postojao sqlite i prije nego su ljudi masovno imali home servere, a na dostupnim javnim serverima nisi bas mogao dizat mysql
<ravilov> ne bi stao u quotom alociranih 10 MB :)
 * SilverSpace si ode caj skuhat od korjena maslacka 
<ravilov> SilverSpace ide koristit root
<SpankMuffin> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/29/edward-snowden-nominated-nobel-peace-prize # 'el zna itko za i jednog zvizdaca koji nije nahebao na kraju ? 
<pkiller> Julian AsAnž?
<SpankMuffin> ma, on, ona zena iz kamenskog, svejedno. Zna itko za jednog koji je na kraju dobro prosao ? 
<jelly> #define "na kraju"
<jelly> na kraju smo svi isti
<pkiller> pa drže ih u tom statusu da imaju bolji kredibilitet... misliš da te oće država smaknut da ne bi nestao za par sati :)
<SpankMuffin> imas pravo. Da se preformuliram, ne znam ni za jednog zvizdaca koji je 5 godina nakon zvizdanja u boljj situaciji nego prije
<SpankMuffin> pkiller: to debelo ovisi. Aj probaj maknuti mangupe kao onaj Pask Kacinari :) 
<pkiller> pa ovisi i o tome dali je to istina, ili je to utjerivanje straha u kosti narodu.
<ravilov> moralno-eticko pitanje - na poslu si, ides iz wc-a, vani je zima
<ravilov> jel bolje otvorit prozor da se sljedeci smrzne ili ostavit zatvoreno da se sljedeci ugusi?
<jelly> da
<pkiller> jer što su ljudi više izbezumljeni to manje razmišljaju o budućnosti... a ako ne razmišljaju o budućnosti, onda žive u sadašnjosti, a kad žive u sadašnjosti su u depresiji... i onda kupuju više, ne štede, rade sve što "oni" hoće :)
<SpankMuffin> Ja otvaram prozor u nadi da ce i mene tako docekati 
<jelly> "kad žive u sadašnjosti su u depresiji" -- ?
<SpankMuffin> jelly: ispod novoa mora. 
<SpankMuffin> *nivoa
<pkiller> da da... ameri pogotovo... jer kad živiš u sadašnjosti, razmišljaš o svakodnevnim problemima... nema maštanja da ćeš si kupit za 5 godina novi auto pa proguraš nekako taj dan
<pkiller> ja recimo živim za ljeto... jedva čekam :)
<pkiller> tako da ovaj kišni dan ni ne doživljavam... a vijesti ne gledam, novine ne čitam... neznam di je snowden... i neznam dali je jos obama predsjednik...
<jelly> pkiller: al život u sadašnjosti ne isključuju planiranje
<pkiller> nemožeš planirati ako ti je sudbina neizvijesna
<SpankMuffin> brijem da bez planiranja u sadasnjosti nemas jako dugo buducnost
<pkiller> kao recimo otvoriti firmu za vrijeme rata u RH
<SpankMuffin> pkiller: kako ne bi mogao, samo te sili da cesce revidiras planove
<pkiller> samo budale i ratni profiteri
<pkiller> SpankMuffin: toliko često da na kraju odustaneš
 * jelly gleda kad je $employer otvoren
<SpankMuffin> pkiller: ne slazem se. Od kad znam za sebe okolina kuka da je uzasno, tesko,krizno, ne znam sta. Nisam zbog toga prestao razmisljati sto cu i kako cu, samo sam morao cesce revidirati planove/ocvekivanja. ne znam kako drugacije 
<SpankMuffin> ocvekivanja, zvuci kao da ima veze s cvarcima
<pkiller> SpankMuffin: da ali ne pričam ja o tebi... i meni i nama balkancima koji smo doživjeli sve i svašta pa nas boli kita... nego o ostatku svijeta koji puši sve te marketinške fore
<pkiller> jer na kraju krajeva... sve se svodi na novac i na moć
<jaizza> e tako je to
<ivoks> http://www.hawking.org.uk/the-computer.html
<ivoks> ako ste se ikad zapitali...
<pkiller> zašto su svi ovdje tražena roba za inovacije... jer ne jebemo živu silu... pokopali smo više od jedne države u 100 godina :)
<pkiller> ivoks prje koji dan sam baš gledao njegovu stranicu ali ovo nisam vidio :)
<SpankMuffin> ivoks: 'el on to koristi windowse (spominje notepad) ? 
<ivoks> da, koristi windows, pa pise
<pkiller> piše ti na dnu
<pkiller> win 7
<SpankMuffin> jos citam 
<pkiller> baš gleda... koju bolesnu konfiguraciju ima... bar da ja imam takvu, a onda se sjetim... da je on ipak u kolicima :)
<ravilov> nije lose
 * ravilov ima Lenovo ThinkPad X230 :)
<SpankMuffin> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/linic-ipak-udara-crkva-mora-imati-tvrtke-i-placati-svoj-porez-351503
 * ravilov ima i5 ali zato SSD od 180 GB
<ravilov> isto intel
<jelly> koristi ono sto mu radi, kao i svi normalni ljudi
<ravilov> jelly, otkad je on normalan? :)
<pkiller> neka neka... linić će izvuć državu... samo treba hejtere zanemarit
<jelly> ravilov: oduvijek?
<SpankMuffin> Ako dobro citam kaj Linic predlaze, uskoro ce popovi dolaziti posvecivati kuce s fiskalnom blagajnom 
 * SpankMuffin vesel
<ravilov> jelly, on je genijalni mislilac, to bas i nije "normalno" aka uobicajeno
<pkiller> ravilov: a i ti bi razmišljao cijeli dan da se ne možeš micat :)
<pkiller> a za revolucionarno razmišljanje se samo trebaš redvito drogirat... kao stevica
<pkiller> evo čemu se ja veselim... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcJ8-nJE2lM
<datase> pkiller: Title: Summer day with GoPro @ Poreč, Views: 304, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> nemre Linic toliko popraviti koliko svi ostali ministri mogu pokvariti
<SilverSpace> nisamni siguran da Linic zna sto radi 
<SpankMuffin> Linic bi bio nebitan da resorni ministri rade svoje. Placao bi ja rado 4x ovaj porez, ako ovi ostali mulci pocnu otvarati nesto proizvodno tom parom. 
<SpankMuffin> Nego, tko je ono rekao da je skandinavcima super ? http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/27/scandinavian-miracle-brutal-truth-denmark-norway-sweden
<ravilov> grmblj mrmblj
<ravilov> zasto je eclipseu fatal error to sto ja imam unreachable code?
<SpankMuffin> jer mu je potreban za nastavno izvrsavanje ?
<ravilov> nope
<SpankMuffin> onda mozda nemaju less-fatal gresku za to :) 
<ravilov> void bleh() { return; System.out.println("nece se izvrsit"); }
<ravilov> unreachable code je tracenje resursa i treba na to upozoriti
<ravilov> UPOZORITI
<ravilov> ne fatal error
<obruT> ravilov nesreco, jel ti to u javi kuckas nesto ? :)
<StephenS> http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/438636/Strasno-Devojcice-iz-Podgorice-se-isekle-po-rukama-u-znak-podrske-Biberu
<ravilov> obruT, rekoh eclipse, pa pogadjaj :)
<ravilov> (actually android, ali moras krenut od jave)
<SilverSpace> joj 
<obruT> ravilov: pa mos u eclipsetu pisat i php i python :)
<obruT> a i perl :)
<ravilov> obruT, za to ne bi nikad koristio eclipse :p
<ravilov> actually samo se igram zasad, jednom kad narastem i javu/android cu pisat u vimu :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/msYjdT
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> vijencanje 
<jelly> http://www.zdnet.com/uks-security-branch-says-ubuntu-most-secure-end-user-os-7000025312/
<obruT> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_walking_on_water
<ivoks> tko pakira ove -cn pakete na carnet debianu, strasno
<ivoks> definiranje virtualhostova u conf.d, a za to postoji sites-available
<jelly> ivoks: to se povlaci jos od apache 1
 * jelly se pita ima li nutra jos njegovog perla iz ~2003
<CTCP2> lol, jel graficka moze "pustit ulje" il tak neki vrag?
<Mmike> ivoks, da jednom dodjes na ramstek, znao bi :)o
<CTCP2> odem sad na kat pogledat zas mi jedna grafa svako malo usporava, izvadim je, kad ono dno grafe (slot) puno nekakve tekucine
<Mmike> CTCP2, kash zvat u goste da malo gledamo kak to radi? :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> kad slozim MEGATURBORIG XD
<CTCP2> al koji vrag je ovo iscurilo iz grafe, nije mi jasno xD
<jelly> ivoks: dijelom sam kriv jer sam im ostavio hrpu stvari nedovrseno 2007, izmedju ostalog apache-cn
<ivoks> e pa.. jebs
<ivoks> e
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: koje boje 
<jelly> a stajaznam, mogli su to do sad popraviti valjda
<Mmike> UPDATE `video_favorites` SET `favorites_count` = CASE `int_video
<Mmike> _id` WHEN 14068321 THEN favorites_count + 6 WHEN 16226111 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 13883951 THEN favorites_count + 2 WHEN 604468 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 13382321 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 10282841 THEN favorites
<Mmike> _count + 1 WHEN 14363571 THEN favorites_count + 4 WHEN 16987112 THEN favorites_count + 3 WHEN 12771421 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 1158974 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 12845271 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 754202 THEN favo
<Mmike> rites_count + 1 WHEN 869102 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 9700625 THEN favorites_count + 2 WHEN 16921162 THEN favorites_count + 2 WHEN 9645055 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 473751 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 15109271 THEN fa
<Mmike> vorites_count + 1 WHEN 9597135 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 11166891 THEN favorites_count + 2 WHEN 9732790 THEN favorites_count + 4 WHEN 896340 THEN favorites_count + 4 WHEN 856566 THEN favorites_count + 2 WHEN 11820091 THEN 
<Mmike> favorites_count + 1 WHEN 10799221 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 9552204 THEN favorites_count + 1 WHEN 9427998 THEN favorites_count + 3 WHEN 183016 THEN favorites_count + 9
<Mmike> horor
<Mmike> fakin horor!
<StephenS> ahahah lmao
<pkiller> ma lol :) pa nije ovo kanal od 5000 ljudi da moras kickat :)
<StephenS> cime on flooda
<StephenS> nema cak ni ugnjezdene upite
<jelly> horor, zaista
<StephenS> nego obican query omg
<Mmike> e
<jelly> StephenS: to je i poanta, ne
<pkiller> ja se ne bi ni vratio :)
<StephenS> na
<StephenS> h
<Mmike> zivcenjak
<StephenS> Mmike: idi prvo nauci sql ;]
<Mmike> nisam ti ja kriv sto moras se s losim paketima baktat
<jelly> nije to njegov sql
<Mmike> a nesh na samstek nikad
<StephenS> jos gore
<Mmike> jelly, nije, to je porno sql
<jelly> Mmike: sta bi drugo bilo!
<pkiller> di da ja nađem nekog developera da mi napiše nešto u javaskriptu? ima neki hrvatski freelancing site?
<StephenS> ja sam ti web guy
<StephenS> ali nemam vremena
<jelly> Mmike: bas su mogli dodati tablicu sa offsetima ako vec moraju lagat o broju lajko^Wfavorita
<Mmike> pkiller, sta treba?
<Mmike> jelly, mah
<pkiller> StephenS: pa nije meni hitno... i tako to radim više za gušt
<Mmike> jelly, prvo ide INSERT sa 1001im IDjem, a onda ide ovaj update, za sve te IDjeve
<Mmike> doduse, ide insert ignore
<StephenS> jelly: nemoj se zezati sa offsetima
<StephenS> bolje da ovako rade
<StephenS> kad vec fejkaju
<pkiller> Mmike: nesto u vezi node.js -a
<ivoks> cv kaze
<ivoks> possessing over 4.8 years of experience
<ivoks> 4.8 years?
<ivoks> daj me nemoj je...
<StephenS> pkiller: pa jel js ili nodejs?
<ivoks> over 4.8 :)
<StephenS> nodejs nije nimalo naivan
<StephenS> izgleda kao da je pure js ali nije 
<StephenS> ima gomila trikova
<pkiller> StephenS: znam... zato me i jebe, zato se ne upuštam u to sam
<pkiller> treba mi netko da ga pošteno platim da napravi open source softver koji bi trebalo staviti na github
<StephenS> ne mogu se sad zezait sa nodovom sintaksom
<StephenS> radio sam nesto malo pre u njemu
<StephenS> ali imam neka precha posla atm
<pkiller> pa nije to hitno... za sljedeci prvi mjesec ja gledam da mi to treba :)
<pkiller> za 11 mjeseci
<StephenS> aha
<StephenS> pa ok onda
<pkiller> pa dok ti ja objasnim mi treba 3 dana da napišem
<StephenS> daj project link?
<StephenS> napm
<pkiller> uglavnom bi trebalo napraviti module za nodebb
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> pkiller, zakai node.js?
<Mmike> to skroz lose radi
<pkiller> https://github.com/pcmozak/nodeBB-q2a
<pkiller> evo ukratko obijašnjeno
<pkiller> htio bi zamijeniti ovo što imam jer je "ljepše" običnim korisnicima
<StephenS> pcmozak
<StephenS> o.0
<StephenS> Mmike: jel se zezas?
<StephenS> nodejs je veoma brz, ide na v8 guglovom enginu
<StephenS> ima jako stabilan loop
<StephenS> za razliku od reactphp-a, ali ima i ponekih mana
<pkiller> proucio sam jebeno... tako da znam da je to the next big thing
<StephenS> pre bih radio nesto tako u clojuru nego u nodu, jer on cepa ko zna koliko portova u pozadini
<StephenS> koji su kao vital procesi, ali ajd imaju npm
<StephenS> clojure + mondodb get your website on another level
<StephenS> mongo* DAMN
<pkiller> pa zbog npm-a, i zbog comunity-a koji je sve jaci
<StephenS> ali je jako uzasna sintaksna
<StephenS> sintaksa*
<Mmike> StephenS, jep, prebrz. Pogotovo kad se rasiri po svim jezgrama.
<StephenS> to znaci da je skalabilan
<pkiller> a i zato jer ne treba sve iz pocetka radit jer ima već projekata kao Ghost, Nodebb, Kiwiirc
<Mmike> da, samo sto to nije tako :)
<Mmike> uh, mongodb, 
<StephenS> jeste
<Mmike> jos jedna hype tehnologija koja je drek nad drekovima
<StephenS> po defaultu nije
<StephenS> ali imas trikova da ga cepis na sva jezgra
<StephenS> kakav bi to bio programski jezik koji ne podrzava multi threadove? o.0
<pkiller> ja bi baš fuziju ova tri projekta najradije iskoristio :)
<StephenS> For big heavy compute tasks like image encoding, Node.js can fire up child processes or send messages to additional worker processes. In this design, you'd have one thread managing the flow of events and N processes doing heavy compute tasks and chewing up the other 15 CPUs.
<StephenS> 2) For scaling throughput on a webservice, you should run multiple Node.js servers on one box, one per core and split request traffic between them. This provides excellent CPU-affinity and will scale throughput nearly linearly with core count.
<StephenS> kao sto rekoh gomila trikova radi posao
<StephenS> tako da iako single-threaded moze da se posmatra (i treba) kao multi-threaded
<StephenS> inace ne bih isao tako brzo i ne bih se masovno koristio..
<StephenS> Jedini problem kao sto rekoh jesu gomila nekih procesa u bg-u i jednu stvar koju pokrenes, zahteva 5-6 portova i node sintaksa
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> hype
<Mmike> sve t ofino izgleda u praksi
<StephenS> neda mi se uciti node nikako
<Mmike> al' kad naturis to na server
<Mmike> i kad ga zajasi promet
<Mmike> pa kad sve stane
<Mmike> onda vidis da je to - drek
<StephenS> pa opet kazem
<StephenS> pre bih isao clojure + mongodb za neke mega projekte
<StephenS> onaj irccloud je pisan u clojuru cini mi se
<pkiller> ma sta ste zabrijali... imam 200 - 300 pogleda dnevno... kakav masovni promet :)
<pkiller> a i ako je 15k dnevno će izdržat
<StephenS> a jel moguce da placas licencu nodebb-u?
<Mmike> zasto mongodb?
<Mmike> ocajan je
<Mmike> isto je single threaded
<Mmike> spor je za popizdit
<Mmike> ako ukljucis fsync, onda je jos sporiji
<Mmike> manageiranje istog je katastrofa
<Mmike> sane backup napraviti je gotovo nemoguce bez repl setova
<jelly> Mmike: umjesto njega, onda?
<pkiller> StephenS: zasto bi placao licencu nodebb-u?
<Mmike> disk-space reclaim je za popizdit, traje oko 5-10 sati na 100+ GB podataka
<Mmike> jelly, bilo sto drugo
<pkiller> nodebb ima isti model kao i wordpress... imaju hosted i to je to
<jelly> Mmike: na primjer?
<StephenS> ....
<Mmike> jelly, postgres ima json tip podatka, i moze isto sto i mongo
<Mmike> osim shardinga
<Mmike> cak je i brzi
<StephenS> json tip
<StephenS> lol
<jelly> Mmike: i skalira horizontalno i da se slozit master-slave laganini?
<Mmike> mi tu imamo par mongo clustera, to je muka isusova za odrzavanje
<pkiller> mmike opet ti 100gb :)
<pkiller> megaloman
<StephenS> niste vi to dobro confali onda
<Mmike> nemas sta confat
<Mmike> mongo je drek
<Mmike> by design
<StephenS> pogresno confan mongo icice 10 puta sporije od mysqla
<StephenS> nah
<Mmike> u teoriji zanimljivo zvuci
<Mmike> al' u praksi, no good
<jelly> Mmike: dobro, da ti dodje klijent sa 4-8 mongodba i kaze ovo nam ne radi, slozite nam nesto pouzdano, sta bi stavio
<jelly> PgSQL?
<jelly> jedan?
<StephenS> ahahahha
<Mmike> jelly, pa, nemres bac ubacit postgres sam tak :) 
<Mmike> ako dodje klijent sa 4-8 mongodba prvo mu kazes da ih mora imat neparan broj :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak ne?  Sad si rekao da ide bilo sto drugo
<Mmike> onda mu kazes da nek redizajnira to :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa da, al' ne k'o drop in replacement
<jelly> Mmike: evo, ima ih 7, redizajniraj :-)
<Mmike> StephenS, ti bas i nisi puno koristio mongo u real lifetu? :O)
<StephenS> nisam ga koristio kao ti sigurno
<pkiller> ma nije bitno... može i redis baza :)
<StephenS> ...
<pkiller> StephenS: a mysql i php... to radis?
<StephenS> ako je neki manji projekat yeah
<Mmike> nemrem nac sad
<Mmike> al' lik napravio test
<Mmike> uzeo mongodb i uzeo postgres
<Mmike> i trpao json dokumente u postgres i u mongo
<StephenS> nesto sam se igrao sa servletovima
<StephenS> al nije to to
<pkiller> jquery (frontend dizajn)
<StephenS> jboss i ostale gluposti su davno izumrle
<Mmike> jedino di je postgres sporiji od monga je searchanje po neindexiranim atributima dokumenata
<pkiller> u jebem ti sad tek vidim imam 372 dana uptime... :/
<pkiller> vrijeme je za reinstalaciju :)
<pkiller> StephenS: jquery i frontend web ne radiš?
<StephenS> radim
<StephenS> ajax itd
<pkiller> da da
<StephenS> zeleo sam da iskombinujem php sa nodom
<StephenS> recimo za neke notifikacije
<StephenS> da mi ne ide ajax svakih 10 sec i ubija server
<StephenS> ali tesko je to za integraciju i nece raditi lepo
<StephenS> pa sam odustao..
<pkiller> :/
<StephenS> treba ti redis takodje imas podosta :D
<pkiller> recimo sad imam mysql i php... htio bi staviti blog da mi bude Ghost jer mi je jednostavnije pisati markdown nego wysiwyg
<pkiller> a q2a bi onda pustio mysql i php, samo bi na blogu vukao negdje zadnjih 10 postova preko rss-a
<StephenS> markdown
<StephenS> u svakom slucaju
<StephenS> eh nz bash
<StephenS> trebao si probati
<pkiller> ma nesto sam pokusavao... bio je neki bash based cms :)
<pkiller> di si pisao sve u fajlove pa je onda on to pretvarao u html
<StephenS> to nikad nisam voleo
<StephenS> sqlite :D
<pkiller> evo ovo je defaultni skin sa slikom u headeru Ghost... već par dana mi vrti bez problema... http://blog.pcmozak.com
<pkiller> a recimo ovo je odlična tema bazirana na Fondation-u http://ghostion.axiantheme.com/
<jelly> http://danas.net.hr/novac/norveska-trazi-radnike-placa-4500-eura
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzkRVzciAZg
<Mmike> :D
<datase> Mmike: Title: Node.js Is Bad Ass Rock Star Tech, Views: 80278, Rating: 96.83662%
<Mmike> jelly, sam nisu napisali da je to tam prosjek, manjevise :)
<jelly> (niti troskove zivota, niti pizzu od 200kn)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> 130 GB mongodb baza
<jelly> ali da se radi o uređenoj državi sa urednom socijalom i zdravstvenim ni to nisu napisali
<Mmike> mongodump traje vec 8 i pol sati
<Mmike> pa jel' to normalno? :)
<weshmashian> je :)
<weshmashian> ocito :)
<Mmike> jelly, frendica (patkica, mozda je se sjecas s irca) zivi tamo. ima ogromnu placu za nase pojmove a veli da mora fest sparatai da dodje u hrvatsku na more svake 2 godine (muz joj je s korcule, iz vele luke, pa idu tamo)
<Mmike> weshmashian, cut! :)
<weshmashian> nec!
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Mmike: puma i zena su isto u .no, on sad gleda kako bi ukinuo .hr drzavljanstvo jer mu se zgadilo lagano
<Mmike> StephenS, http://blog.engineering.kiip.me/post/20988881092/a-year-with-mongodb
<SilverSpace> yes http://is.gd/LyUaJZ
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ima kaj novog o zvucnicima 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i kodeks su debili
<Mmike> ne kzuim jebo me pas ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ne kuzis ? to kaj svi propadaju 
<SilverSpace> hrvatsko poslovanje me uopce ne cudi vec sam toliko puta naletio na debile da me nista ne moze iznenadit
<igustin> budimo korektni i kažimo da je i puno kupaca/korisnika debila ;)
 * igustin ne misli na prisutne, ali ne voli generalizirati
<SilverSpace> igustin: istina 
<Mmike> igustin, word
<SilverSpace> samo kaj kupac nije tu da misli 
<SilverSpace> izabrali los termin 12. i 13. travnj
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> ima netko VPN u SAD-u ili UK-u?
<ivoks> a da preusmjeri defaultnu rutu
<ivoks> da sad ne slazem ako netko vec ima..
<ivoks> placu od 4500 eura mozes zaradjivati i u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> odgovorno. tvrdim.
<ivoks> a sa nasim troskovima zivota, to znaci da si bog
<jelly> kao radnik ili kao manager?
<ivoks> kao inzenjer
<ivoks> bruto, naravno
<ivoks> sve se moze, samo treba biti pametan :)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da Mercedes najbolje radi 
<SilverSpace> mislim motor 
<SilverSpace> http://pokit.org/get/img/bf813db4fde2078dd4643e5692225d1e.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, imam ja
<Mmike> ivoks, reci sta treba?
<ivoks> pa daj mi napravi account
<ivoks> ovaj music shop mi ne da muziku kupovati
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> to nemrem :)
<Mmike> nemam pristup nasem VPN serveru
<Mmike> al' ti mogu dic vpn na nekom stroju vani ako hoces
<ivoks> ne trebas, to mogu i sam :)
<Mmike> o lijenstino
<Mmike> pa to je 5 minuta posla
<Mmike> ok, 15
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma tri
<ivoks> juju deploy openvpn
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY4Gh8Rfti4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: New Ford Mondeo (Fusion) Vignale 2014 / 2014 Ford Mondeo Vignale Sedan & Estate wagon, Views: 61423, Rating: 88.888894%
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3Y0Ay8VP2I
<datase> ivoks: Title: 2014 Ford Fusion Titanium Interior & Exterior Tour, Views: 12783, Rating: 80.0%
<ivoks> na jesen...
<ivoks> parkiranje u garazu
<ivoks> koje ruzne felge!!! ajme
<ivoks> tipicno americki
<SilverSpace> dobro ovi novi fordovi izgledaju
<ivoks> ah, to je plastika
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp5YImrnxeU
<datase> ivoks: Title: 2013 Ford Fusion Titanium Interior/Exterior Tour, Views: 33940, Rating: 92.64368%
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> ostao bez struje :)
<Mmike> i sad je dosla
<Mmike> 77% [4 percona-server-server-5.5 14.6 MB/21.6 MB 67%]                                                                                 58.3 kB/s 2min 1s
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa daj popravite vise repozitorije :)
<ivoks> sad ce to biti i u 14.04 :)
<ivoks> i maria i percona
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim da signal display port to hdmi radi bez ikakvog sranja a da hdmi to display port nikako ne ide 
<ivoks> zasto te to cudi
<SilverSpace> cak ne mogu ni naci adapter hdmi to DP
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa cudi kad obrnuto ide signal 
<ivoks> mene ne cudi
<ivoks> npr, ja mogu prenijeti signal svojoj curi
<ivoks> ona meni ne moze :)
<SilverSpace> kajj je drugaciji signal
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: graficka sa DP izlazom zapravo moze vani pustati i DP i HDMI signal; zato je u tom smjeru adapter jednostavan
<Mmike> ivoks, a pravi mysql van? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ostaje default
<ivoks> Mmike: a ovo dvoje ce biti u universe
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj je najcudnije ne nalazim takav adapter ili kaj vec 
<Mmike> kul
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: zato sto kosta vise nego da kupis movu karticu sa DP izlazom. http://www.startech.com/AV/Converters/Video/Active-HDMI-or-DVI-to-DisplayPort-Converter~HDMI2DP
<jelly-home> bio je jedan neko vrijeme na njuskalu za 200kn
<jelly-home> mislim ovakav http://www.gefen.com/kvm/ext-dvi-2-mdp.jsp?prod_id=8913
<SilverSpace> koja je to pizdarja 
<jelly-home> dvi -> mini-dp, za spojiti na apple monitor
<jelly-home> uglavnom, nisam nasao nista ispod $80 kad sam trazio, i dalje koristim VGA za taj monitor na poslu
<jelly-home> http://www.amazon.com/SIIG-DisplayPort-Converter-Audio-CB-DP0J11-S1/dp/B007XQQ92M 
<SilverSpace> da sranje da sam znao ne bi kupio dell 
<SilverSpace> ovako cu si kupiti najeftiniji monitor koji ima hdmi 
<SilverSpace> pa cu imt dva :)
<SilverSpace> to mi bude najeftinija opcija 
<SilverSpace> ne mora bit uopce veliki 
<jelly-home> kupi si graficku sa displayportom najjeftiniju
<SilverSpace> ma treba mi za rpi 
<jelly-home> jebes rpi, za cijenu monitora kupis tri ARM-a sa kvalitetnim VGA izlazom
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> koji je to dell bez hdmi ni dvi, da znam ne kupiti
<SilverSpace> dvi ima 
<SilverSpace> i vga
<jelly-home> ok?
<jelly-home> u cemu je problem?
<jelly-home> imas hdmi izlaz? to i dvi je isto
<SilverSpace> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/monitor-led-ips-24-dell-u2412m-1920x1200-300-cdm2-2-000-0001-8ms-black/48574
<SilverSpace> ova monitor
<SilverSpace> uskoro mi stize HDMI to DVI
<jelly-home> taj monitor ima DVI-D.  To je isti kufer kao HDMI
<SilverSpace> pa cu racunalo spojit na vga 
<jelly-home> a za racunalo kupis karticu sa DP 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam na DP ali hebi ga 
<jelly-home> pa moze, PC na DP.  rpi ne moze.
<jelly-home> ne bez adaptera koji je tri puta skuplji od cijeloe rpi
<jelly-home> a hdmi-dvi kabel ili pasivni adapter ima bilo gdje
<SilverSpace> da to da 
<jelly-home> hm, taj monitor je poskupio? 2100,  nije li prosle godine bio cca 1700-1800
<jelly-home> ili je to bilo jos 2012
<SilverSpace> akciju su imali za gotovinu 1800kn
<SilverSpace> sad vise nema 
<Mmike> m000ng0 m000ng0
<SilverSpace> mango 
<ravilov> mnogo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.nabava.net/search.php?tp=0&q=DELL+AX510
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nema vise nitko 
<Mmike> http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=770385372989415
<DomaMuffin> da sam kamerman, umro bi od smijeha na licu mjesta
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> ja sam doma :/
<Mmike> i radim :/
 * obruT isto doma i radi :P
<obruT> jebo poso
<obruT> jebo zivot... skolujes se cijeli zivot, radis vise nego sto bi trebalo... vremena za nist
<obruT> a nekad fino zavrsis srednju, dobis poso, radis od 7-15 i nikom nije uopce padao na pamet posao u slobodno vrijeme
<Mmike> 7-15
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kad je to bilo
<Mmike> ja radim od 7-25
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> doduse, ja nemam skolu
<Mmike> pa tko mi kriv, jle
<Mmike> jel
<CTCP2> svi se trebamo bacit u rudarenje, reko sam ja
<CTCP2> sjedis, nis ne radis
<CTCP2> i sam gledas u monitor kak se vrte pare
<CTCP2> like a boss
<Mmike> sto mi se nagios crveniii
<Mmike> CTCP2,  :) je, lako je kad imas investitore :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-31
<SpankMuffin> Mmike: pa daj zaduznicu u banku, sto te prijeci :D
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> dan
<SpankMuffin> Kaj, i ti imas zaduznicu za dati ? Daj ! :) Jutro :)
<Mmike> zaduznicu?
<SpankMuffin> pda, da ti banka bude investitor :)
<jelly-home> http://balkans.aljazeera.net/vijesti/nova-firma-fiat-chrysler-automobiles
<SpankMuffin> kupujes auto , jelly ? :) Nemoj benzinca, struja ! 
<jelly-home> ma da, teslu
<SpankMuffin> Ako si ga mozes priustiti, molim te ! MoAR EARLY ADOPTERS ! Pa da si ja mogu jedan priustiti kad mi se kordoba raspadne 
<jelly-home> stan mi je trenutno 2 minute od posla... auto bi bio nepotrebni luksuz
<SpankMuffin> Heh, ja tako razmisljam o svom autu iako mi je posao 1h od doma :)
<SpankMuffin> A nish, moram dalje vrbovati, ako dovoljno ljudi ne kupi teslu prije mene , necu moci ni ja :)
<jelly-home> kolega jedan brije na teslu, ali ima faks za otplatiti
<SpankMuffin> Heh, tak i ja brijem na jso jedno dete, ali imam stan za otplatiti :) Pas mater i noFcima :)
<jelly-home> zaposli se u .hr za 4500 eura (bruto)!
 * SpankMuffin pozali sto nema naocale kje moze ocistiti prije nego opte procita kaj jelly pishe :)
<obruT> jelly-home: u kojoj to firmi radis za samo 4500€ ? to je sitnica
<ivoks> al decki, moze se
<ivoks> mislim, ne znam kaj brijete
<ivoks> ekipa koja ima 12-15k kuna placu, njihova bruto je 4000 eura
<SpankMuffin> oces mi prestati gledati u platne liste, ivoks ?! :)
<ivoks> zamisli tek u italiji
<ivoks> burto placa od 4500 eura znaci da ti je neto oko 1500 eura
<ivoks> 2/3 tamo drzava uzme
<SpankMuffin> Zamisli tek u juznoafrickoj republici ! Sve dijamante koje iskopas ti uzmu, a bruto si taj dan zaradio .. 
<ivoks> u norveskoj je isto oko 50% kao i kod nas
<ivoks> i od tih 4500 eura, dobijes 2250
<ivoks> sto ti je dosta za otici na wc u norveskoj
<Mmike> da, samo sto se tamo spominjao neto iznos, a ne bruto  :)
<ivoks> jel?
<Mmike> u onom clanku
<Mmike> brijem da da
<Mmike> velim, frendica zivi u norveskoj
<Mmike> i ima ogromnu placeduretinu
<ivoks> brijem da je netko jeo lude gljive tko je to pisao
<Mmike> tak nekak, oko 4k eura
<ivoks> 4500 eura je jako jako jako iznad prosjeka u norveskoj
<Mmike> i veli da je to ok para, al' da nije nist posebno velika placa to
<ivoks> gotovo 100% iznad prosjeka
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> s obzirom da je projek neto 30004
<ivoks> 3000$
<Mmike> cek da vidim ima li je na skajpu
<Mmike> di si to nasao?
<ivoks> 3300 tocnije
<Mmike> to k'o sto je kod nas prosijek place 5500 :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_in_Europe_by_monthly_average_wage
<Mmike> rekonq? sta je to, jebemti :)
<Mmike> imam ludog softvera instaliranog
<Mmike> 5447 HRK	
<Mmike> to je prosjecna placa u .hr
<Mmike> jea - rajt
<SpankMuffin> te statistike prosjecnih placa su nesmislene ako ih ne usporedjujes s zivotnim troskovima 
<ivoks> jebiga, laz, vise lazi, statistika
<ivoks> pa naravno da su besmislene
<ivoks> u danskoj bi s 2000 eura lizao pod nakon 2 tjedna
<Mmike> ja sam u Kopenhagenu platio juhicu finu (fakat finu, tanjur fine juhe) = 60 kruna :)
<Mmike> to je oko 60 kuna :)
<ivoks> tolko te i pivo dodje
<Mmike> i to je jos akcija bila - pisalo SUPPER = 60 koron!
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> a onaj smorebrot
<Mmike> govno od sendvica
<Mmike> oko 120 kruna!
<Mmike> ugl, recimo ovako
<Mmike> ako silverspace i ja imamo svaki po 1000 kuna placu
<Mmike> a ivoks ima 10000 placu
<Mmike> kolika je prosjecna placa?
<Mmike> Dal' je to 4k kuna?
<Mmike> Ili, ako 1000 ljudi ima 1000 kuna placu, a 10 ih ima 100.000 kuna, kolika je prosjecna placa? :)
<ivoks> 09:35 < ivoks> jebiga, laz, vise lazi, statistika
<SpankMuffin> Mmike: da li to podrazumijeva da svi ti ljudi actualy dobiju placu svaki mjesec, ili je dovoljno da im to pise u ugovoru ? :)
<Mmike> SpankMuffin, mislim da je to podatak za statistickog zavoda
<Mmike> pojma nemam kak oni to broje
<Mmike> al' brijem da se ne podrazumjeva da je isplaceno
<Mmike> nego samo ugovoreno
<Mmike> al' i da je tako, slika je skewed
<ivoks> u to ti ubrajaju i obrtnike
<ivoks> koji si mozda ne isplate sve sto su zaradili
<ivoks> ali zarada obrta se smatra zaradom tog obrtnika
<Mmike> na milion zaposlenika imas njih 800.000 sto su na minimalcu i ostale koji nabijaju prosijek
<Mmike> i ovo kaj ivoks veli
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> ugl, velim, ova sa tih 4k eura cca nemre si priustit bas puno toga. Doduse, ona jedina radi, muz joj je bez posla, i ima dete u skoli  (8 godina? 12? tak nekak).
<Mmike> I kao, nemre na ljeto u .hr, jer nema para za to. Pa onda stedi da moze svake druge.
<Mmike> Ona je geodet, geolog, geonesto.
<ivoks> eto, ni tamo svi nemaju posla
<ivoks> a stranci se nigdje nece bajno provesti
<ivoks> osim u nenacionalnim zemljama, poput australije, kanade, amerike i sl.
<vileni> i svejedno sa jednom placom zive i skoluju dijete, i samo svake druge godine na more?
<vileni> Mmike: jel imaju kakvu nekretninu? ili kredit za istu?
<Mmike> australija je bas nenacinalna
<Mmike> s onim svim hrvatima-ustasasma tamo :)
<Mmike> vileni, ne u krajnost :) da, zive, i dijete je osigurano i uci 54 jezika i sva sranja i super je
<Mmike> i ona ne radi prekovremenih milijardu i ako radi placeno joj je i muz je osiguran preko nje i drzava je uredjena i sve to
<Mmike> al' nisu lordovi
<Mmike> k'o sto bi neuk hrvat pomislio
<vileni> Mmike: ma samo razmisljam sto bih ja sa prosjecnom placom tu mogao, uzdrzavati zenu i dijete, imati gdje zivjeti (a da mi nitko nije poklonio stan)
<SpankMuffin> vileni: s prosjecnom placom tu mozes traziti jos jedan posao :D
<vileni> SpankMuffin: i to recimo ovaj tu imaginarni prosjek
<vileni> a ne sto inace ljudi znaju imati
<ivoks> prosjecna placa u norveskoj je 3300
<ivoks> a ne 4500
<vileni> ivoks: zato i kazem
<vileni> prosjecna u hrvatskoj je ispod 4k sigurno
<vileni> iako kazu da je 5.5k
<Mmike> di da turnim TTL za A record?
<ivoks> vileni: a zasto to isto ne bi vrijedilo za norvesku?
<vileni> ivoks: pa ne kazem da ne vrijedi
<vileni> ali daj mi reci, sto mozes sa 5.5k tu, sa nezaposlenim supruznikom i djetetom u skoli?
<ivoks> sto znaci da Mmikeova frendica ima iznadprosjecnu placu :)
<ivoks> i to za ~30%
<ivoks> vileni: nije uopce sporno da je u norveskoj zivotni standard bolji
<ivoks> vileni: rasprava se vrti oko toga kako 4000 eura u norveskoj i nije tako puno jer ljudi kod nas to usporedjuju s nasim troskovima zivota
<ivoks> nije puno kako ljudi misle da je puno
<ivoks> moze li se zivjeti? moze, naravno
<vileni> ivoks: ja ne radim to
<SpankMuffin> Mmike: u conf  fajl ( u formi  FQDN TTL IN A IP , na primjer) , ako je bind
<Mmike> da
<vileni> mene samo zanima sto mogu sa prosjekom ovdje i prosjekom tamo
<SpankMuffin> Mmike: bar brijem nisam to dugo morao 
<Mmike> sex 1H IN A 1.2.3.4
<vileni> ne zanima me sto je mozda tamo paradajz 50kn kila
<vileni> nego koliki % place ja moram odvojiti za to
<ivoks> vileni: onda su upao u krivu raspravu jer ovdje je tema nesto drugo :)
<SpankMuffin> !addquote ] <Mmike> sex 1H IN A 1.2.3.4 
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> idem dijete odstopat
<SpankMuffin> sometimes you just make too much sense :)
<ivoks> a ja radit...
<SpankMuffin> kaj se prehladil bogec ? :) 
<vileni> ja u krivoj drzavi, ne u krivoj raspravi :)
<SpankMuffin> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> SpankMuffin, prehladjen je valjda zadnja 3 mjeseca
<SpankMuffin> Mmike: ok, kul, vec sam se zabrinuo da imas za 9 redova velicine bolje gene od mene i da si napravio superdete koje nikad nije bolesno :) 
<SpankMuffin> Sad kad znam da smo u istom blatu,srce mi je na mjestu :D
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> to je bug in the system
<Mmike> dobijes falusni proizvod
<Mmike> koji onda moras odrzavat
<SpankMuffin> falicni ? Work got the better of you :D
<SpankMuffin> Iako, imas pravo, deca jesu falusni proizvod :)
<vileni> razumljiva greska :)
<Mmike> bi' ti kupio novi potrgani auto?
<Mmike> recimo?
<ivoks> fucking ey!
<ivoks> http://www.cloversystems.com/SunBook.htm
<BotaniCar> Ova ekipa kaj pere lovu je full helpfull kad ti pomazu da to napravis :)
<BotaniCar> It pays to pay provision :)
<pkiller> ivoks: to meni treba :)
<SilverSpace> :)jutro
<pkiller> baš jutro :)
<BotaniCar> Nagovorio sam Upravu da delam od 8 do 16 , a ne 8:30-16:30 ! :) I won this round ! :) 
<pkiller> ja radim od 10 ~ 11 do 3 ~ 4
<pkiller> kako kad
<BotaniCar> Ja preferiram sto prije poceti, da jos za dana vidim dijete bar malo
<SilverSpace> nema vise nitko SunBook ne mozes staviti ubuntu
<SilverSpace> na ovaj SunBook ne mozes staviti ubuntu
<SilverSpace> **
<jelly> cega ba
<BotaniCar> Uostalom, tko se jos zapomogao s laptopom koji ima atom procesor 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: kol'ko je najduze proslo da ti dete nije sralo?
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: ~3 dana, vec nakon prvog smo ga natakali sokom od sljiva i ovoono
<MmikePoso> pa nemrem mu sok od sljiva dat, nema jos 5 meseci
<MmikePoso> ivoks: koji ono softver za snimanje desktoipa dok drkas po njem?
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: pa kak dugo nije kenjal ? 
<MmikePoso> 3 dana
<BotaniCar> a jel mokri/prdi ?
<igustin> BotaniCar: ja sam dugo imao i koristio netbook s Atomom
<SilverSpace> jelly: na ovo cudo http://www.cloversystems.com/SunBook.htm
<BotaniCar> igustin: malo sam pre-generalizirao, meni je laptop desktop replacement i atom  mi jednostavno niej doovoljno jak. 
<igustin> MmikePoso: RecordMyDesktop?
<igustin> BotaniCar: kao desktop replacement nije, ali upotrebljiv je
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: ako prdi,sve je u redu , masirajte mu trbuh i bude se vec istovario
<igustin> i ne kužim ljude kojima je preslabo jer "ne mogu na njemu plejat Full HD"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nije u pitanju atom nego kaj ovaj proc ima grafu koju nemozes natjerat da radi 
<MmikePoso> igustin: cem probam
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam se na svoj use case osvrnuo, meni nema dovoljno procesne snage bez obzira na OS
<jelly> SilverSpace: PowerVR GPU?  To nije za Linux
<SilverSpace> a ok istina 
<SilverSpace> jelly: da 
<SilverSpace> windozi lete 
<jelly> tu si lekciju vec naucio, cini mi se 
<SilverSpace> yep :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: jesi probao koristit Linux umjesto Windowsa na tom Atomu? :P razlika je ogromna ;)
<BotaniCar> igustin: ne, stvari koje se vrte na njemu pretpostavljauu 'doze
<BotaniCar> ( pod "tom atomu" ili citas misli i znasd da imam drugi stroj s atomom, ili nisi procitao dobro, moj laptop NEMA atom jer nije dovoljan) :) 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1/399642_478697278827325_899093185_n.jpg ( so-so safe for work, contains kajkavski! ) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3mP3mJDL2k
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Shakira - Can't Remember to Forget You ft. Rihanna, Views: 2389027, Rating: 96.556168%
<weshmashian> mornin'
<MmikePoso> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sdp-u-jutarnjem-najavio-ugasit-cemo-index/724889.aspx
<MmikePoso> :)
<StephenS> ololol
<Hrki> poz, se placa openoffice ako se koristi za poslovne svrhe ?
<igustin> ne
<igustin> Hrki: i nemoj koristiti OpenOffice, već LibreOffice, ako slučajno ne znaš razliku
<Hrki> e mislio sam an libre :)
<Hrki> samo glupost, ako ga nemogu koristiti u poslovne svrhe onda mi je svejedno :/
<Hrki> samo cu zbuniti radnicu koja je radila na officeu, a svejedno moram platiti 
<igustin> ?
<Hrki> znaci kad vec moram kupiti, radje cu kupiti ms office
<igustin> kažem - ne plaća se ni u kojem slučaju
<igustin> čitaš li ti što pišem?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kaj ti pricas ??
<igustin> Hrki: halo? NE PLAĆA SE!
<Hrki> izvini, krivo sam procitao :)
<weshmashian> Hrki: ali ako zelis platit... :)
<BotaniCar> Nije neizvedivo ! 
<igustin> Hrki: da, donacije su uvijek dobrodošle, pogotovo ekipi koja lokalizira
<BotaniCar> igustin: da li HULK prima donacije ? 
<BotaniCar> iss, opet mi cita misli
<igustin> BotaniCar: naravno
<igustin> može i firma biti član
<BotaniCar> igustin: koji su uvijeti da firma pristupi, i ima li kakav benefit ( osim sto znamo da podrzavamo zajednicu time ) ? 
<igustin> ali u ovakvim situacijama preferiram da se honorira ekipa koja prevodi (prijevod kaska)
 * igustin here we go again
<igustin> BotaniCar: prvi, jedini i glavni razlog je i mora biti da time pomažeš HULK-u u aktivnostima
<igustin> BotaniCar: drugo, članovi imaju popust za konferencije tipa DORS/CLUC
<igustin> osim toga, što se mene tiče, može i reklama/banner na portal (to ćemo aktivnije nuditi)
<BotaniCar> igustin:firma u kojoj radim je profit driven pa ne moze biti jedini :) Pitam u nadi da ces mi dfati neki lukrativniji razlog za Upravu ... thx
<igustin> BotaniCar: firma u kojoj radiš (pretpostavljam) koristi neki opensource komad SW, pa već ima lots of benefits
<BotaniCar> igustin: nemoj da se ovo pretvori u objasnjavanje meni zakaj je Oupn Sos dobar :) Sve 5, probati cu progurati ideju ovako i onako. Velim,hvala ! 
<igustin> HULK nije lutrija, niti dd, niti Caritas, već udruga koja promovira i popularizira Linux/opensource
<igustin> sorry, ne želim ispast grub, ali već mi 15+ godina malo ljuti što ljudi koji žele bit članovi HULK-a traže/očekuju osobnu *korist* od toga
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ja sam ti otvoreno rekao da odluka nije moja i da samo gledam kako olaksati Upravi odluku da je to pravi potez :) U stvari si sve rekao s "vec koristite OS, kaj bi vise" 
<igustin> SilverSpace: na žalost, nije smiješno :/ davno je legendarni Hrvoje Dogan napisao epski post na temu "Ne pitaj što HULK može učiniti za tebe, već što ti možeš učiniti za HULK" koji je očito svevremenski :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: rekao sam i da su dodatne pogodnosti popust na kotizacije i banner na linux.hr, ako to možete smatrati "korist"
<BotaniCar> Kako ne bi mogli, svaki plus je - plus
<igustin> bilo je nekih ideja/prijedloga da se svakom članu pokloni majica, šalica, komplet DVD-a i ne-znam-što-sve ne
<igustin> a kad smo izračunali da to košta više od dobivene članarine (pričam o pojedincu) onda su se brzo ohladili
<igustin> BotaniCar: onda OK, drago mi je da se i to cijeni, jer većina očekuje *korist* u smislu čak da imaju od HULK-a support za opensource u svojoj produkciji
<BotaniCar> igustin: sad se smijem dok citam kaj si napisao, iako vjerujem da se ne salis .. ljudi, sto reci .. 
<igustin> BotaniCar: indirektna korist je i što dio tih sredstava uvijek ide i za prevođenje paketa tipa LibreOffice i slično
<igustin> BotaniCar: nemoj da ti pričam ostale fiks-ideje :(
<BotaniCar> igustin: nemoj, moglo bi se nekom dopasti :) 
<igustin> BotaniCar: ako treba, mogu ti složiti i poslati neki promo "Zašto se učlaniti u HULK?" :) ionako je bio u planu
<BotaniCar> Kul, bacio sam ti kontakt u msg
<Hrki> dajte mi recite, taj libreoffice jel on moze bez beda citati ovaj sugavi M$-ov .docx ?
<SilverSpace> igustin: ja sam fakat dosta donirao opensource ne puno po 5-10$ 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da
<BotaniCar> Hrki: zasto sugav ?
<Hrki> pa zato jer ga nemogu ocitati na starjim verzijama office-a
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa kad je 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: grozim se argumentacija tipa "jer ja tako mislim" :) 
<Hrki> txt dokument bi trebao biti opensource, bez puno pizdarija
<BotaniCar> Hrki: docx nije plain text, kao ni odt 
<Hrki> neznam sta je revolucionarno izmedju doc i docx
<Hrki> osim da ga nemogu otvoriti na starijim verzijama officea
<BotaniCar> Hrki: onda ne znas ni da je sugav, samo znas da imas verziju ofisa koja ga ne otvara :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sugav je :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj ?
<Hrki> pa zato je i sugav :)
<Hrki> kako to da mogu .rar iz 95' otvorit sada :)
<Hrki> kao i obratno
<BotaniCar> *sigh* , there goes sensible conversation, out of window, to the water
<BotaniCar> Da, susena svinjetina iz 45 se da pojesti,a  smrznuta jabuka od danas ne .. ovo je gore od usporedbe krusaka i jabuka
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: izmisljotina samo da bi se korisnicima ulelo lova 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti isto nisi procitao tehnicku specifikaciju formata ( nije da se se prevario puno izjavom iznad no ipak) ?
<Hrki> jebiga, oduvijek sam imao lose usporedbe :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako zelis otvarati noviji format u starijim verzijama ofisa, samo trebas plugin ( http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HA100444731033.aspx ) , tako da to nije neki argument
<BotaniCar> Also, nitko ti ne brni da partnere s kojima razmjenjujes dokumente zamolis da salju u odt-u, ofis moze spremati i tako, samo je stvar navike onog tko kreira dokument
<igustin> Hrki: možeš, kompatibilnost je izrazito velika, preporučam zadnju verziju 4.2 jer je upravo po tom pitanju dodatno poboljšana
<Hrki> nista, uvalit cu jednoj starijoj gospodji libreoffice :) kako ce mi jebat mater
<igustin> Hrki: iz osobnog iskustva znam da je s DOC/DOCX formatima manje problema na LibreOffice nego među verzijama Worda
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sad sam ti dao link na plugin s kojim ju ne moras muciti , ovo linkano radi sigurno za office 2003, mozda i za starije 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj se tice toga sto je novi format donio, baci oko na http://www.thebookdesigner.com/2013/04/docx-vs-doc/ 
<Hrki> ma BotaniCar netreba, jer bi kupili novi komp sa win7, pa da ne placaju bezveze office
<igustin> BotaniCar: plugin nije toliko loš, ali je daleko od savršenog
<BotaniCar> igustin: meni sluzi samo za babe koje odbijaju nove tehnologije .. ( i kojima ne mogu zamijeniti LO ikone na desktopu onima iz officea , da tako mitigiram "opet novi softver" :) )
<Hrki> pa kolku ovaj t-com nudi mail kvotu ?
<Hrki> jadni ljudi, zasto pobogu korite t-com, net, optima mailove :///
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgvfRSzmMoU
<datase> ravilov: Title: The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down to Georgia (live), Views: 1969936, Rating: 98.53522%
<igustin> Hrki: 10 MB by default + 18,75 kn za svakih idućih 10 MB (AFAIK)
<Hrki> LOL
<igustin> ne znaš da li bi se smijao ili plakao
<Hrki> nista, reci cu mi da se gone od tog maila
<Hrki> se da recimo mail sa t-com forwadirati na gmail
<Hrki> cisto zato bi ga koristio
<igustin> da, to i ja radim
<Hrki> jel t-scun forwardira bas sve ili se zna zalomiti u spamu?
<Hrki> pa ne proslijede u gmail
<igustin> možeš ti isključiti njihov antispam, i pustit neka Gmail procijeni
<Hrki> nego sta, pa nece mi t-com filtrirati :)
<Hrki> pokazali su se sa kvotom
<BotaniCar> filter im je u redu, a kvota je za to tko ti poklanja jos i obilna :) 
<igustin> najavili su "velike" promjene u tom smislu, ali ionako debeleo kasne
<Hrki> pa i gmail poklanja :)
<Hrki> mislim gle, nek poklone 100mb
<Hrki> sta mi je 10mb za firmu
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ne velim da gmail nije bolji, je :) No ono sto ti daju - radi 
<Hrki> ma bolje da takve stvari niti ne nude, nek ljude nauce na gmail i bok :)
<Hrki> tako je moja stara na net.hr i nezeli se preseliti
<BotaniCar> Sto ti govori i da usluga ima smisla , i da nije losa 
<pkiller> 10 mb kvote ako ga ne koristiš online je sasvim ok... (ako sve potegneš na klijent i brišeš automatski)
<Hrki> objasni ti starijim ljudima da sve potegnu :)
<pkiller> a gmail nas je navikao da sve držimo online :)
<igustin> pkiller: nije
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sto imas objasniti, po defaultu svaki klijent to i radi 
<Hrki> znaci, recimo dobijem dopis, skeniran u pdf-u
<Hrki> ima on par mega
<igustin> pkiller: masa mojih korisnika dobija cjenike/kataloge 10+ MB
<Hrki> dobijem ih par na dana, ode kvota :D
<igustin> ili to ^^
<Hrki> mislim, 10mb je ok prije 10 godina, sada je barem 100 minimalno
<BotaniCar> igustin: to sto se mailom pocela sluziti ekipa koja nema pojma kakav je protokol, nema dobre manire kod komunikacije i/ili jednostavno ne zna optimizirati privitak ne znaci da je 10MB mailboxa malo, zar ne ? 
<pkiller> ako ti je klijent upaljen 24/7 onda ti i to radi
<pkiller> a recimo ja sve Å¡aljem preko dropbox linkova ili preko nekog servisa za velike fajlove
<igustin> BotaniCar: slažem se, ali korisnika to ne zanima (još manje pošiljatelja za 10 MB limit), on MORA dobiti cjenik
<pkiller> sad sam nedavno slao partneru u njemačku 20 apartmana slike i opise... svaki u svom folderu sve preko dropboxa
<igustin> pkiller: većina pošiljatelja je preglupa/prebahata da se time služi (čak i uz built-in opciju na Thunderbirdu)
<BotaniCar> igustin: ja se protiv takvog bahacenja s resursima borim di mogu. 
<Hrki> bolje nego smanje resurse koje trose za glupe reklame :)
<pkiller> ma ja im samo kažem da mi mejl nije stigao... pa nek se snađu kako god znaju :)
<igustin> gle, imaš uvoznika/distributera koji cjenike/kataloge šalje na stotine ili tisuće adresa, iluzorno je očivati da će njega sekirati par primatelja s tako "mailim" :D
<pkiller> bmk što su oni glupi... meni to treba i ima da mi ga poštom pošalje ako nezna mejlom
<igustin> dakle, to primatelja je da se prilagodi ako želi raditi
<pkiller> igustin: tu griješiš
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti se s ovakvim stvarcicama volis igrati: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/746742-inforce-ifc6410-quad-arm-a15-snapdragon-for-150 
<pkiller> primatelj se ne prilagođava... nije ovo analni sex :)
<igustin> lol
<BotaniCar> igustin: bas u situacijama di sam imao te i takve uvoznike sam mogaqo inzistirati na cemu sam htio, jer im je u interesu da prodaju i meni. Vise situacija gdje sam ja morao popustati sam imao u scenarijima gdje sam se ja trudio nekom nesto prodati. 
<pkiller> informatika je stvar kompromisa... sve što je novo je fosilima teško naučit... ali pomire se kad tad, samo trebaš biti oštar :)
<pkiller> sad ja isto guram neki sistem za vođenje turističke agencije... i šef se buni što mu ne radi kao stari program koji je ražen u VB-u
<igustin> BotaniCar: zvučiš kao da nisam to probao :P :D dogovor je tipa "nitko drugi se ne žali, zovite si informatičara", "možemo vam faksirati, pa si prekucajte", "vaše računalo ne valja", "kad pošaljem sam sebi - prođe"
<pkiller> a ovaj je online ... sve najnovija tehnologija... i sve ti je brže jer je sve povezano sa webom
<igustin> BotaniCar: btw, ja sam alergičan na attache veće od MB, bez obzira na veličinu mailboxa
<pkiller> i sad nakon 3 tjedna je shvatio i sad se više ne buni
<igustin> 3 tjedna ne zvuči previše :)
<BotaniCar> igustin: velim, govorim o svom iskustvu, moji uvoznici vec znaju da sam magare tvrdoglavo :) Vjerujem da je kako opisujes , drugdje. 
<pkiller> ali prvi tjedan sam skoro otkaz dobio :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: da si veliki kupac, potrudili bi se; ako si mali onda se kupac mora prilagoditi -> zakon jačega
<ravilov> pkiller, drugi put stavi CSS da web izgleda ko VB app
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))
<pkiller> ma stišće tab... i ne radi mu... i tako neke fore
<ravilov> onda drugi put stavi onkeypress() { if (keycode == 9) alert('Dear user, please use your brain.'); }
<ravilov> tab se inace dade postelati da radi as expected... tabindex="..."
<SilverSpace> uh dobar rucak Å¡karpina 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma znam da je novi format donio dosta noviteta ali za siroke mase to ne znaci bas nista 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: za siroke mase imas wordpad, word je alat za ljude koji zaradjuju novac obradom teksta
<BotaniCar> Druga je stvar sto smo mi ovdje navikli "nabaviti" ofis po nabavnoj cijeni na torentima 
<SilverSpace> a opet napredka mora biti
<BotaniCar> Da ga svi kupuju, ne bi ofis trebao skoro nikom
<BotaniCar> meni je brutalno sto ima losless kompresiju embedanih slika, pa ih mozes iscupati iz dokumenta, a ne traziti autora izvornik ( novi format, jel ) 
<BotaniCar> I, manje su fajle, sto je isto bitno kad arhiviram 
<BotaniCar> usput, sto vi koristite za verzioniranje dokumenata i kolaboraciju ? Maknuo bi se s alfresca, a ne znam na sto .. ne mogu ljudima reci da cuvano dokumente u gitu jer .. ne mogu :)
<SilverSpace> bio neki dan dokumentarac kako je usa vlada u biti progurala MS 
<SilverSpace> cista korupcija ali to tad je bilo normalno
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tko je snimio dokumentarac ? :) 
<SilverSpace> danas bi svi zavrsili na sudu
<SilverSpace> americki dokumentrac 
<SilverSpace> nije bop samo o MS nego opcenito o profitu pa su spomenulu i BG i MS
<BotaniCar> Nisam to pitao :) Nema veze, de URL :) Poceo sam preispitivati "dokumentarce" pocesto mi izgube kredibilitet kad vidim tko/za koga je snimao 
<SilverSpace> bop/bio
<SilverSpace> na tv bio 
<BotaniCar> ah,pardon
<pkiller> ravilov: ali nije to, nego kad mu atocomplete pokaže entry... onda on stisne tab da ga označi i ide na sljedeći (što je radilo na starom sistemu) ali sada to treba kliknut mišem ili stisnut enter
<ravilov> e jbg
<ravilov> sve se to dade slozit javascriptom :)
<pkiller> pa mi onda govori... "pa znaš ti koliko taj jedan klik traje kad te gost čeka!"
<pkiller> uglavnom ga jebe to što mora klikat sa mišem... jer se navikao da sve sa tipkovnicom radi
<pkiller> ravilov: ne radim ja program... ja sam došao ovdje modernizirat poslovanje, ja sam samo našao od koga ćemo uzet aplikaciju
<obruT> simpatican cover https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CZuZZ17mck
<datase> obruT: Title: Under the bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers (cover) Jess Greenberg, Views: 2694213, Rating: 97.28388%
<pkiller> sad vidim da koreanci rade dosta jeftino... na freelancer-u jebeš ti ove bahate hrvatske developere kad koreanac odradi isto, možda i bolje za 18$ sat :)
<pkiller> mislim ne bi mu dao da mi radi bankovni program... ali neku web aplikaciju sa frontendom bez beda :)
<pkiller> obruT: Jess Grenberg je dobra i ako ju samo slušaš :)
<obruT> pkiller: ma ne rade mi slusalice :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: u zadnjem projektu koji je ukljucivao outsorceing sam dobio mlade. Ja vise necu razvojnika van RH uzeti nikad i ni po koju cijenu, sve zivce koje izgubim s njima kompenzira kolicina novca koju necu potrositi na avio karte i odlazak u BozjuMater da se uvjerim da stvarno sve rade kako treba
<obruT> pkiller: gledam koje akorde hvata pa zamisljam glazbu :)
<pkiller> obruT: gledaj ac/dc njezin... tamo trese dobro :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: zato kažem... ništa pre bitno ne bi dao njima...
<BotaniCar> pkiller: meni je sve sto radim bitno .. jbg
<BotaniCar> Uz to, radije naranim jednog lijenog rvata nego dva talijana, iako je to meni na stetu
<pkiller> ja sam za posao isto uzeo developere koji su mi na dohvat ruke... da ako treba sjest u auto sa palicom za golf, i provijerit dali je sve gotovo :)
<pkiller> ma i talijani su skupi... developer treba biti ili  kina indija ili vjetnam :)
<BotaniCar> dobar dev u Indiji kosta koliko i Europski, po mom iskustvu. 
<BotaniCar> a da cu dati kinezu da za mene proizvede i kunu koda, necu :) Radije hranim nashe, makar malo skuplje 
<pkiller> pa jer se europizirao kad mu je prvi put netko platio cijenu koju je bubnuo
<pkiller> BotaniCar: a kako nađeš u RH developera?
<BotaniCar> pkiller: po preporuci sad, kad sam trazio prve sam se dovijao na sve nezive i zive nacine 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, i sad pitam di se god smije pitati, prvo
<pkiller> recimo meni je ideja da pcmozak.com proširim, da ima i freelancing dio... koji će radit slično kao na freelancing.com... a vjerojatno ću za to platit nekog vjetnamca :)
<BotaniCar> Pokazi malo lokalpatriotizma, odrijesi kesu 20% vise i donesi malo posla u RH :) 
<ravilov> obruT, ok, cura zna svirat gitaru i upotrebljivo pjeva... ali zasto je morala obuc 2 broja manju majicu? :)
<BotaniCar> Ajde, danas ti nama, sutra mi tebi :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: pa ja cu vise pridonjeti razvoju i zaradi lokalnih developera ako stvorim marketplace di mogu dobiti posao
<BotaniCar> pkiller: jedno ne iskljucuje drugo
<BotaniCar> i, marketplacea vec ima :) Ne moras dalje od #linux.hr :)
<pkiller> ali hrvatski mentalitet je toliko uzak i zadrt da će me sa svih strana jebat svi živi
<obruT> ravilov: pogledaj koliko hitova imaju pjesme s velikom i s malom majicom :)
<pkiller> recimo ja kad to budem napravio ljudi se "namjerno" neće htjet registrirat
<BotaniCar> pkiller: guzicu treba namazati vazelinom kad god nesto pocnes raditi, kaj sad, i to je dio posla :)
<pkiller> ja se mažem vazelinom samo po licu ... kad idem radit neki posao :)
<ravilov> obruT, vidim da joj je to tema, u svim videima je tako skockana
<pkiller> kao kad sam gliser kupovao... mogao sam kupit za 20k eura gotov sređen ili 7k eura sjeban bez motora... kupio sam ovaj drugi i jednu cijelu zimu radi svaki jebeni dan nakon posla na njemu da ga sredim i potrošio oko 30k sve ukupno
<BotaniCar> pkiller:  :))))))))))))))))))))
<ravilov> dobra investicija
<pkiller> je ... jer mi je to za posao a ne za zajebanciju :)
<pkiller> u 3 godine je isplaćen i zaradio godišnju plaću (čistaćice u hotel) usvake godine
<vileni> iznajmljujes?
<pkiller> sad ovo ljeto mi je prva sezona sa tim...
<pkiller> iznajmljujem ali ja vozim... 
<vileni> :)
<vileni> ili das bez vozaca ako ostave 30keur pologa? :)
<pkiller> vintage gliser iz 88' 240HP nema tih para nakon svega što sam prošao sa tim sređivanjem... 
<pkiller> stavio sam link prije koji dan... sa go pro sam snimao :)
<vileni> uvijek ima tih para, samo ocito nije samo 30keur :)
<vileni> daj ako ti je pri ruci :)
<pkiller> cek
<pkiller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcJ8-nJE2lM
<datase> pkiller: Title: Summer day with GoPro @ Poreč, Views: 307, Rating: 100.0%
<pkiller> evo ga
<pkiller> ja sam ovaj debeli koji vozi ;)
<vileni> nebi te pustili na irc da nemas koju kg viska :)
<pkiller> baš :) to valjda proporcionalno sa veličinom mozga ide :)
<SilverSpace> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31/1548080_482466001859268_984403851_o.jpg
<vileni> jedino, niti se gliser dovoljno vidi, niti zensko na njemu, samo vas trojica :)
<pkiller> SilverSpace: mercedes i ferarri od svih dilda su najbolji
<pkiller> vileni: jebiga kad sam prvi put snimao sa goPro... sad znam odprilike range... ali sve moraš odprilike snimat
<BotaniCar> pkiller: imas u posjedu GoPro kameru ? 
<BotaniCar> kak se stvar ponasa kad snimas nesto sto nije sirokokutno ? 
<vileni> pkiller: ma ok, to je moje vidjenje :) mene zanima primarno gliser, a ako moram ljude gledati onda bolje zensko nego vas :)
<pkiller> evo sličan ko ovaj http://www.njuskalo.hr/mala-plovila/gliser-chris-craft-225-limited-oglas-9042851
<pkiller> malo drugačije boje... i ima dizel motor od 240ks
<SilverSpace> pkiller: ne bi o ljepoti bolida za 2014 :) 
<vileni> nije lose :) gledao sam nedavno raznorazna plovila, generalno mi se vise svidjaju barke i slicno :)
<SilverSpace> pkiller: tj.. dilda :)
<pkiller> vileni: ma ovo je marketinški i psihološki najlakše za prodat zato sam ovo uzeo
<pkiller> SilverSpace: valjda idu na aerodinamiku ove godine ... nemam pojma zasto su tako ružni
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mNPKNAQl4c
<datase> jelly: Title: Dawn Penn No, No No (GREAT QUALITY), Views: 3949211, Rating: 98.684968%
<pkiller> idem... ceka me drugi posao...
<pkiller> ja ako ne crknem do 40te, nece nitko :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cUNsE6qWSU
<datase> jelly: Title: AQUA - BARBIE GIRL (Metal Cover), Views: 17290, Rating: 99.183274%
<jelly> mom se sefu nije svidjela, morao promijeniti
<BotaniCar> Frajer se potrudio, ali nemo'sh ti od dre*a napraviti ruzicu :)
<jelly> aj vona pidzamen vit ju
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1005799_622213561185009_1749954932_n.jpg # ako mi netko zeli kupiti knjigu za rodjkas .. 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV5qXh92L-c
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: PIPS, CHIPS & VIDEOCLIPS - Mala fufica (spot), Views: 12517, Rating: 98.49056%
<jelly> nemrem bolivit
<jelly> CARNet korisnici od danas imaju mogućnost preko korisničkih stranica promijeniti načina rada modema iz „bridge“ u „routed“ čime će im biti omogućeno istovremeno spajanje više uređaja na Internet.
<BotaniCar> Bravo
<jelly> ne smijem računati koliko godina je trebalo
<BotaniCar> to sve treba pogasiti, dopelali su nam internet , sad mogu umrijeti :) 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/QhKXzW ne izgleda lose kad se nos ne vidi
<BotaniCar> reno i mercedes jedini imaju bolide koji bar na pola izgledaju kao bolidi ove godine :) 
<SilverSpace> http://pojemario.com/reviews/minix-neo/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: meni ne smeta 
<SilverSpace> samo da sezona ne bu dosadna
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja proslu i pretproslu nisam imao vremena ni jednu utrku pogledati, nadam se da ove godine budem i da ce sezona biti brutalna :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministar-linic-podnio-zahtjev-za-razrjesenjem-pomocnika-segona/1160418/
<SilverSpace> neznas tko pije tko placa 
<BotaniCar> A kaj imas mislit, gazda mu je rekao da frkne malog, inace ce ih on frknuti obojcu :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic :D
<datase> hbogner: Title: The Marauder - Ten Ton Military Vehicle - Top Gear - BBC, Views: 11747024, Rating: 98.176984%
<ravilov> Limena Sinapsa, gradjevinsko poduzece
<ravilov> sta se nece jos sjetit
<Mmike> znate onaj vic
<Mmike> kad dodje hercegovac na trgovacki sud registrirat firmu
<Mmike> i kao, pitaju ga, ok, koje ime?
<Mmike> veli lik: sesto culo
<Mmike> veli lik na pisarnici dolje: jebeno! odlicno, eto, ne ljutite se, a'l moram pozvati i sudkinju i sve da vide, mislim, svaka cast, svaka jebena cast na nazivu
<Mmike> dolazi sutkinja, cestita, dolaze svi, odusevljeni kak se lik super imena sjetio
<Mmike> kao, svi imaju nesto spajanje imena prezimena vemil drkser 
<Mmike> i pitaju ga, pa ok, odakle vam ideja, kako ste dosli do toga? (super, kazu, super super ideja!)
<Mmike> a veli lik, pa moj pajdo/partner je Ivan Sesto a ja sam Mate Culo
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> ...
<ravilov> …
<BotaniCar> te tockice trebaju biti okomite, i fali vam pola zagrade :) 
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDXNfe2W8c8
<datase> Mmike: Title: Musicless Musicvideo / THE PRODIGY - firestarter, Views: 905048, Rating: 98.476468%
<SilverSpace> kaj kaj
<ravilov> nekaj
<SilverSpace> ne kaj
<hbogner> lol Mmike 
<chaky> SilverSpace: kupio sam neki dan i cestovni, GIANT Defy 1
<SilverSpace> chaky: ma da odlicno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jurilica
<SilverSpace> pazi samo na rupe na cesti 
<chaky> SilverSpace: da, naravno. Uglavnom nema rupa, ali sam naletio na cudan asfalt, trese volan za popizdit. S MTB-om na tom mjestu, to i ne osjecam. :)
<SilverSpace> da nema vilice napred :)
<pkiller> jel zna netko kako na weechatu stavit ono sa lijeve strane da mi pišu kanali a ne dolje na dnu?
<pkiller> nisam siguran dali je plugin... a i ako je neznam koji je
<SilverSpace> nikad cuo za to
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMQUsxhZU3o
<datase> jelly: Title: POLJUÅ KO POLJE, Views: 7724, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> jelly: nostalgija te pere :)
<jelly> to smo kolega i ja poceli ficukat u ofisu, a niko nije znao kak se zove stvar
<jelly> u jubito sam upisao "soviet songs" i prvi klik je bio pogodak
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> (logovi irca su za referencu da nadjem drugi put)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUAASBV-KkQ # \dvije žarulje mijenjam/
<datase> jelly: Title: Tose Proeski djurdjevdan (erdelezi), Views: 51118, Rating: 98.926172%
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2D1CNVruBY
<datase> jelly: Title: Tose Proeski - Soldier of fortune, Views: 359509, Rating: 99.227914%
<jaizza> znate liv i ljudovi moji da ja još uvijek radim punom parom=
<jaizza> ?
<OneKorea> da je to istina ne bi pisala ovdje
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/2776
<SilverSpace> jelly: kopas ili krpas rupe 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kopas ili krpas rupe 
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> jaizzba
<jelly> Å¡aima
<SilverSpace> osto samo krumpir 
<Mmike> jaizza, daj ne cvili :) 
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<OneKorea> đez ba
<ivoks> HZZZ!!!!! KONJI!!!!
<ivoks> salje mi zavod za zaposljavanje upitnik - koliko imam zaposlenih?
<ivoks> pa jeb, pa kaj oni to ne znaju? :)
<ivoks> pa kak onda broje zaposlene?
<OneKorea> ivoks, zaposli me, znam radit sve po malo i nista konkretno, jel trebas takve?
<ivoks> ne
<OneKorea> =(
<igustin> OneKorea: trebalo bi te zaposliti samo zbog iskrenosti :)
<OneKorea> iskren, neiskren, dobit posao je lutrija po meni
<igustin> jaizza: ne znam zašto je čudno reći u 17:24
<igustin> OneKorea: nije, ne slažem se
<SilverSpace> kak su bili brzi http://www.jutarnji.hr/ivica-babic-mjesec-dana-u-pritvoru-zbog-opasnosti-od-bijega-i-utjecata-na-svjedoke/1160494/
<jelly> ivoks: valjda broje samo nezaposlene, pa bi se trebali zvati zavod za nezaposljavanje?
<jelly> zznz
<hbogner> pretjero sam sa rezancima u juhi, sad ko da jedem spagete :D
<jelly> hrvatski ramen
<hbogner> da, ramen, nisam se mogao sjetit naziva
<hbogner> hmm, da ubacim jos nesto unutra, hmm 
<jelly> buncek :-D
<hbogner> ma neee, sljedeci put
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/33459/sta-ima-barba-
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jel' gledao tko tu Breaking Bad?
 * obruT prvu sezonu
<obruT> i nikak da krenem s drugom... na li-la sam
<Mmike> dobra dobra
<Mmike> ja sam nakon 3ce stao
<Mmike> onda sam ju pogledao opet
<Mmike> i sad sam na 4toj
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> znas briju
<Mmike> gle ovo sad:
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZpo89mmJo
<datase> Mmike: Title: Breaking Bad The Sitcom Part 1, Views: 941038, Rating: 98.777314%
<hbogner> Mmike, odgledao sve
<Mmike> hbogner, ^^
<vileni> ja sam odgledao sve, pratio od druge sezone kako su isle
<vileni> sad se nadam da ce better call saul biti dobra :)
<SilverSpace> BB samo prvu sezonu dosadna mi serija 
<hbogner> a game of thrones?
 * jelly-home vecera "pravi" jeftini tajlandski ramen iz konzuma
<hbogner> ili porno verzija game of bones?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: samo pilot ne volim tu tematiku 
<hbogner> koju tematiku porn ili fantasy?
 * jelly-home ceka da SilverSpace, fina guza, veli da je neka serija dobra da krene gledati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nis ni znao da ima za odrasle :)
<hbogner> zato sam ti i rekao :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thu_eiBdG_Y
<datase> Mmike: Title: rapping eggs, Views: 394237, Rating: 97.346506%
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GfwZ8Znbr0&feature=youtu.be&t=2m1s ha ha aha ha
<datase> hbogner: Title: Game of Bones trailer (porn parody of Game of Thrones), Views: 382830, Rating: 88.483686%
<hbogner> there is something outside watching us. The nsa?
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2183404/
<SilverSpace> nije losa 
<hbogner> e prozori mi se tresu kako puse, a ja sad idem van
<hbogner> za pivoooo!
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ideja podsjeca na Life
<SilverSpace> hbogner: gdje pise
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ns
<SilverSpace> puse*
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nisam gledao life ili se ne sijecam 
 * SilverSpace je star pa ne pamti
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: policajac izasao iz zatvora nakon 12 godina, bavi se zen filozofijom
<Mmike> "No exceptionally large spaceship in a Star Wars movie is ever more than 90 minutes of screen time away from exploding. I'm pretty sure Lucas specified that in the contract he signed with Disney."
<Mmike> :D
<CTCP2> star trek > star wars
<Mmike> indeed
<Mmike> iako je to samo soap opera
<Mmike> al' tehnicka :)
<CTCP2> star wars je za emose i gayeve :>
<CTCP2> pravi muskarci (tm) su trekkiji :>
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> crko mi disk doma
<Mmike> u serveru
<Mmike> rats ass
<CTCP2> :<
<CTCP2> nisu mi jasni ovi multimetri
<CTCP2> http://www.uni-trend.com/UT33D.html
<CTCP2> koji isus mu znaci
<CTCP2> Range
<CTCP2> Resistance
<CTCP2> 200W/2000W/20kW/200kW/20MW/200MW
<Mmike> dobar otpor od 200 megawata :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> DC Current 2000mA/20mA/200mA/10A
<CTCP2> koji isus malo pise u mA, malo u A
<CTCP2> 2000 mA = 2 A
<CTCP2> aha, to je mikroA
<CTCP2> krivo im pise na siteu
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> mili a
<Mmike> dvije tisuce miliampera je 2 ampera
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> dva hampera
<Mmike> tramper
<CTCP2> ma mikor Ampera, krivi im je znak
<CTCP2> zbunjuju narod a i ovak sam zbunjen
<CTCP2> http://netvolt.ro/vt-807l-lampa-de-veghe-cu-intrerupator-putereled-4x1w
<CTCP2> kolko ovo cudo na kraju trosi
<igustin> Mmike: crko ti disk di si držao bitcoine? :evil:
<CTCP2> Putere totala (W)	1
<CTCP2> Putere maxima per bec (W)	0.12
<igustin> putere :D
<Mmike> igustin, trazit ces ti mene bitkoina :)
<CTCP2> Putere totala = ukupna snaga (veli gugl tran)
<CTCP2> a "per bec" je "po zarulji"
<igustin> mogli bi ga primati za HULK članarinu ;)
<CTCP2> pa nemre trosit samo 0,4 W
<CTCP2> ili mozda moze?
<CTCP2> http://lustre-online.ro/lampa_de_veghe_model_vt_807l-81187.p.html
<CTCP2> ovdje pak pise total 1,5 W
<CTCP2> i "po lampi 1,5 W"
<CTCP2> jebe lud zbunjenog
<CTCP2> 10 kn kosta to sranje
<CTCP2> stavit cu u hodnik da se po noci ne moram sudarat sa zidovima xD
<OneKorea> slabo to svijetli
<CTCP2> pa tak i treba
<CTCP2> da vidis tek tolko
<CTCP2> kam ides
<CTCP2> http://www.proelectrice.ro/eticheta-produs/vt-807l-lampa-de-veghe-cu-intre/
<CTCP2> ovdje pak pis 4x1W
<CTCP2> nabijem ih sve
<OneKorea> neznam jel dosta i za to, ja imam nešto takvo ali manje, i bezveze je
<CTCP2> stavit cu ja njega na wattmetar pa da vidimo
<OneKorea> e da tocno ovakvo iz tvojeg zadnjeg linka =)
<CTCP2> ja imam ovakvu xD http://www.magazin-lustre.ro/usr/products/982-62851.jpg
<CTCP2> isto s nekom debilnom slikom xD
<CTCP2> a nije bas nes
<CTCP2> vidi se dost oko samog uredjaj al malo dalje bas i ne
<CTCP2> bilo bi dobro da su ove bocne stranice malo jace
<CTCP2> aha, ovaj tvoj model nema bocno svjetlo
<OneKorea> ma da, beskorisno skroz, još sam ga i negdje zagubio mislim
<CTCP2> ja cu ga ostavit, nek gori, ko ga hebe xD
<CTCP2> cek da izracunam kolko je to kuna /mj xD
<SilverSpace> uzmes par ledica i gotovo i sigurno imas neki punjac od starog moba 
<CTCP2> fuck, calc nemre izracunat kolko je mala potrosnja xD
<CTCP2> Trosi struje na mjesec:      0.31 Kn / mjesecno - 31 dan
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : za 10kn kome se da zajebavat :>
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace>  Banshee ide u treću sezonu meni trenutno najbolja akcijska serija 
<CTCP2> 1. sezona nije bila losa
<CTCP2> pocetak serije me podsjeca na mene
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI7haj7HTCA
<CTCP2> xD
<datase> CTCP2: Title: BANSHEE - Season 1 | Full TRAILER | HD, Views: 75798, Rating: 95.10204%
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X1e8xBlx8k
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Banshee 1x01 - Fifth of Whiskey by Verse and Bishop - Soundtrack HD, Views: 15471, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> lol lik ima Proctor Meats T-Shirt http://youtu.be/t5cHI2DgHSg?t=2m15s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Banshee Season 2: Season 1 Reactions - Behind the Scenes (Cinemax), Views: 5324, Rating: 98.18182%
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knkb1WNc2w4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: NoFan / NoFen Fanless CPU Cooler 1st out of box review!, Views: 7806, Rating: 80.0%
<SilverSpace> dzizus
<Mmike> kako se na engleskom kaze 'prikrajak' ?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-01
<Obi-U-Konobi> Dobro jutro.
<Obi-U-Konobi> /title
<SweetMuffin> obi !!!!
<SweetMuffin> obi-fro-#marijuana ?  :) !!!!
<SweetMuffin> o0o00ooooooooobiiiiiiiiiiii
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ja sam.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Bok.
<SweetMuffin> Buraz, cestitam jos jednom !! : ) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Hvala.
<SweetMuffin> brb dete naslo cekic
<SweetMuffin> Morao sam ga pustiti prvo, da vidim kaj bu prvo htio razbit' .. kutiju s alatom :)= 
<SweetMuffin> Mrsko mu je spremanje :) 
<SweetMuffin> Obi-U-Konobi: ces se zenit sad ? :D
<Obi-U-Konobi> Nemam s kime.
<SweetMuffin> Kupi neku Ruskinju, dobijes i dostavu
<Obi-U-Konobi> Imao sam curu prije dvije-tri godine, ali odlucio sam prekinuti tu vezu.
<SweetMuffin> Hmm, nisi dovoljno zgodan da budes gay, imas problem :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Aha.
<SweetMuffin> .rt
<datase> SweetMuffin: SweetMuffin's recenttracks: Usual Suspects – Synapse, Amon Tobin – Hey Blondie, Ed Rush & Optical – Kerb Crawler, Aphex Twin – Melodies from Mars 11, 4hero – Hal's Children
<PoRTiR> nisam opce regao nick .. 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Trazim posao.
<Obi-U-Konobi> To je sljedeci korak.
<BotaniCar> stari moj, brijem da ti mozes raditi bilo kaj :) 
<BotaniCar> ces ostat kod nas ili ides van ?
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ne bih van. Mislim da se ne bih naviknuo.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Prijavio sam se na natjecaj za profesora fizike u osnovnoj skoli.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Sada cekam odgovor.
<BotaniCar> Ih, tako nisko ? :D
<BotaniCar> Kaj bus doktoriral uz rad ? :D
<BotaniCar> .rt
<datase> BotaniCar: pravi_botanicar's recenttracks: El Bahattee – Mentalitet 99, El Bahattee – Mentalitet 99, Edo Maajka – Prži Se Srce Moje, Edo Maajka – Sve Prolazi, Prti Bee Gee – U dresu Redzi Milera (tekst)
<Obi-U-Konobi> Laska mi sto imas tako visoko misljenje o meni, ali brijem da nisam bas posebno perspektivan.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Studirao sam 13 godina.
<BotaniCar> Kad si mogao :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja bi tako ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9ZjNhBolnU
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Tram 11 - Ti čašpri Iskrivljeno, Views: 125769, Rating: 98.980894%
<Obi-U-Konobi> Koristim IRSSI. Brijem da ću probati raditi skripte za njega.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Kao u dobrim starim danima #marijuane.
<BotaniCar> Hehe :) Budi oprezan, ovo je malo stroza mreza/kanal :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Imam hrpu programa koje sam napisao, doprinose mi kaosu na disku, a zao mi ih je obrisati.
<SilverSpace> dan
<Obi-U-Konobi> Bok.
<SilverSpace> bok
<SilverSpace> pokusavam se spojit na krivi server 
<SilverSpace> naravno da ne ide 
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ aj pogodi kolko ide R9 290X T.O.X.I.C.
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar_ around a bit with a large superpenguin
<Obi-U-Konobi> Nista, pozdrav svima. Botanicar, ponovo se vidimo na IRCu uskoro.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Bok.
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin BotaniCar_ : znas kolko idu R9 280X TOXIC?
<CTCP2> na defaultnom taktu 800 kH/s :>>>>>>>
<CTCP2> nikakvo clockanje ni nis
<CTCP2> i malo sam im digo takt proca i meme i na njemu idu 825 kH/s :>>>>>>>>
<CTCP2> "gpu-engine" : "1180",
<CTCP2> "gpu-memclock" : "1850",
<CTCP2> (default je 1150 i 1800)
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: jebeno
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: nabavi mi jeftino jos jednu r9 290 :) 
<CTCP2> jebes 290 :D
<CTCP2> sta si reko kolko ono ide
<DomaMuffin> 1k , ali je bucna
<DomaMuffin> kupicu si ionako vodeno za jedno 2 mjeseca, dok zaradi
<DomaMuffin> kolko imas WUa na tih 825 ? 
<CTCP2> skoro 800
<CTCP2> sad sam vratio na defaultni takt di ide 800 kH/s i WU je 770
<CTCP2> al primjetio sam da taj WU ovisi o pun kufer stvari
<CTCP2> npr coinu koji rudaris
<CTCP2> za DOGE mi cesto zna pisat visi neg za LTC
 * Mmike vas pozdravlja iz Starog Kotaca :)
<Mmike> stro je lenovo noviji to je losiji
<Mmike> t520 - 8 gigi rama i i7 i nvidija i sva cuda
<Mmike> 1920x1080 ekran
<Mmike> al' je los
<Mmike> bljesti za popizdit i kad ga stisas
<Mmike> tastatura isto losa
<CTCP2> ekran los, a?
<Mmike> los
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> bljesci
<Mmike> mislim, fina rezolucija i to
<Mmike> al' bljesci
<jelly-home> blešči
<SilverSpace> stavi krpu preko 
<jelly-home> raybanke, žute
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jjjjjjjjeeeee ima display port 
<Hrki> oi, jel imaju nove graficke u sebi hdmi i dvi ?
<Hrki> ili se dvi vise ne koristi ?
<SilverSpace> ovisi o kartici i proizvodacu
<Hrki> mislim, kakvi su trendovi
<SilverSpace> http://diit.cz/sites/default/files/sapphire_radeon_r9_270x_toxic_img_0586_s_280x.jpg
<Hrki> ili da skratim pricu, bi netko kupio lcd monitor samo sa dvi ulazom
<CTCP2> Mmike : tak sam i ja uzeo na slijepo nekih bijesni HP, onu skupu W seriju, pa kad sam ga dobio, ekran mu je bio tolko za kurac da sam ga sam gurno orm
<Hrki> ja cu popizdit sa ovim googleom, pa svako malo me nesto jebe za google+
<CTCP2> u ormar*
<CTCP2> a oso je on
<Hrki> njima kao da nije jasno, google+ will not happen
<CTCP2> da, i meni ide na jetru
<CTCP2> gori su neg microsoft
<SilverSpace> ja ne bi a kupio sam dell :) 
<SilverSpace> bez hdmi
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> Hrki : otkud ti ideja da bi izbacili DVI xD
<Hrki> neznam, pitam
<Hrki> pa hdmi je bolji sam po sebi :)
<CTCP2> nije da su svi odjednom promijenili monitore s nekim extra bijesnim rezama :D
<SilverSpace> Hrki: hdmi ce umrjeti 
<CTCP2> pa kolki je limit reze na DVI
<SilverSpace> prije nego dvi 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: reci to ovima koji su upravo standardizirali HDMI 2.0
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma da :)
<jelly-home> sljedecih 5 godina HDMI nece umrijeti
<Hrki> zast bi umro?
<Hrki> pa sta nije hdmi bolji od dvi, jer prenasa i zvuk
<Hrki> a za sliku su navodno isti
<jelly-home> Hrki: u cemu je problem sa monitorom sa DVI ulazom?  
 * jelly-home trenutno koristi monitor koji ima DVI, VGA i s-video
<jelly-home> na DVI je spojen HDMI switch, i iza njega cubieboard i PC
<SilverSpace> HDMI switch ?? jel dobar 
<CTCP2> kakav to switch imas
 * CTCP2 isto oce
<jelly-home> sta ce vam to? :-)
 * CTCP2 oce za servisiranje rudarilica :D
<CTCP2> protupitanje: A ST CE TEBI?! :D
<Hrki> ma to pitam dali bi netko to kupio, jer ima samo dvi, da znam staviti cijenu
<Hrki> da ne ispadam da prodajem dvi, a sve kartice su na hdmi only
<Hrki> isuse kako me google umara
<jelly-home> CTCP2: pa sad sam rekao, za spojiti cubieboard i pc na isti monitor
 * CTCP2 zapravo oce KVM switch
<Hrki> nemogu na youtube, totalno me jebu sa g+
<Hrki> picka im materina, dao bog propali kao altavista
<jelly-home> imam jos i USB switch, sa usm tipkovnicom i misem to je KVM za siromasne
<CTCP2> dobra ideja
<jelly-home> Hrki: HDMI i DVI su kompatibilni.
<CTCP2> daj link za to
<jelly-home> http://dx.com/p/4-port-1080p-hdmi-v1-4-switch-w-remote-control-black-3-in-1-out-141134
<jelly-home> http://dx.com/p/auto-sharing-4-ports-usb-switch-691
<CTCP2> cool
<jelly-home> hm, sutra novi snijeg
<jelly-home> Hrki: samo pasivni kabel ili pasivni adapter, za oba smjera DVI PC->HDMI TV ili HDMI PC -> DVI monitor
<Hrki> jelly-home: di pada snijeg? :D
<Hrki> bemti, uvjek kad idem na put pada snijeg :)
<jelly-home> sutra?
<jelly-home> valjda svugdje, pojma
<jelly-home> s pola uha cuo na tv
<SilverSpace> dx
<Hrki> ne kuzim, da bi mogao uploadati video na youtube moram imati g+?
<Hrki> wtf
<jelly-home> one account to bind them all
<Hrki> sve pet, ali kakve veze ima google+ sa yutubom
<Hrki> dok recimo za gmail ne trebam g+
<jelly-home> zasad.
<Hrki> Your YouTube channel has content but has been disabled.
<SilverSpace> kak nema veze 
<jelly-home> mene jubito svaki tjedan iznova pita zelim li ipak koristiti g+ account umjesto starog youtube imena
<jelly-home> i svaki put iznova biram stari jubito akaunt
<Hrki> nadobudne pizde
<Hrki> svi bi zeljeli uzeti marku dio kolaca
<Hrki> e pa nemoze, samo se prvi pamti
<CTCP2> bah, i to govno ce frknut
<CTCP2> smece
<CTCP2> da imam hprdu programera i para
<CTCP2> napravio bi dizan koji bi bio doslovno 10x bolji
<Hrki> a posebno me zivcira, ono kada nemogu napraviti jebeni signout, nego tamo menage accaount with devices
<CTCP2> dizajn* = funkcionalnost
<Hrki> i nesto me tamo zajebava
<Hrki> pa google je prio bio zakon, poceli su previse komplicirat
<CTCP2> (o FBu govori)
<Hrki> otkada je marisa otisla, ovi se gube zesce
<jelly-home> oh $DEITY, istrijanska obrada gangnam style na HRT1
<CTCP2> nekom je to fora, al meni se bljuje kad to vidim xD
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRis6WFf1OU
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Brooklyn Bounce - CLUB BIZARRE (Original Album Version), Views: 39288, Rating: 99.46309%
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ja nacelno kenjam ljudima koji ne placaju pretplatu. Onda mi bude bed kad procitam nekaj kao ovo kaj si ti napisao :D
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: bas sam gledao jel imam tv ili radio u novom stanu
<jelly-home> ... na moju zalost, na mobitelu je FM prijemnik 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: to je bila najbizarnija stvar, ostale su normalne za takvu vrstu programa
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ibm-ov-superbrzi-grafenski-cip/130142.aspx
 * ravilov placa pretplatu ali ne HRT-u
<SilverSpace> ?
<CTCP2> quick question: dobio sam s grafama u kutijama one njihove "strioporske ploce", "spuzve", koji vec vrag (koje sluze da se grafa ne osteti u transportu itd, da amortizira udarce). Jel bi mogo stavit maticnu plocu na to, tj. koristit to kao podlogu za cijeli komp (rig)?
<SilverSpace> mogo bi samo jel ces imat protok zraka ispod 
<CTCP2> pa kolko sam vidio sam komp (maticna i proc) se nis ne griju
<CTCP2> a kaj sa stat. elektricitetom, jel more bit kaj od te spuzve?
<CTCP2> da stavim izmedju spuzve i maticne onu antistaticku vrecicu?
<ravilov> u toj spuzvi je shippana elektronika...
<ravilov> mozda ti se hardver ne grije upravo zato sto ima dobar protok zraka
<CTCP2> pa isprobo sam bas na toj spuzvi nekih 30 min full rada
<CTCP2> nis se nije zagrijalo ispod, blago
<CTCP2> "u toj spuzvi je shippana elektronika" - os rec da je antistaticki il?
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<CTCP2> znaci nemam straha od tog
<CTCP2> samo eventualno zagrijavanje
<jelly-home> ako je antistaticka, to moze znaciti i da je vodljiva; stoga oprez
<SilverSpace> zagrijaanje ti je veci problem 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ??
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ???
<ravilov> SilverSpace, znas li zasto su antistaticke vrecice antistaticke?
<SilverSpace> kaj ti brijes 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: antistaticke vrecice imaju tanak sloj metala, zato su sive
<jelly-home> ne smijes staviti elektroniku u radu na to
<SilverSpace> sad cu jednu prikopcat na struju
<ravilov> u principu smijes dok god je neostecena
<ravilov> ali je riskantno
<ravilov> SilverSpace, javi sta je bilo
<jelly-home> a gle, mozes svasta...
<jelly-home> ne znaci da je pametno ili optimalno
<ravilov> "These bags are usually plastic polyethylene terephthalate (PET) and have a distinctive color (silvery for metallised film, pink or black for polyethylene)."
<ravilov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antistatic_bag
<SilverSpace> :) no dobro 
<ravilov> jelly-home, ja sam par puta stavio disk u pogonu na to, cinilo mi se kao bolja opcija nego stavljat na golo metalno kuciste :)
<ravilov> neusarafljen disk, jel
 * jelly-home radije stavi papir
<ravilov> nemah pri ruci
<ravilov> nije neki bed jer sam takodjer stavio disk tako da je elektronika gore
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/_09E_L8inLQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: second second car accident ( Turkey-Ankara)Freni Boşalan Otobüs Dehşeti, Views: 11378, Rating: 80.0%
<SilverSpace> covijek prezivio bez ozljede
<SilverSpace> Bjelovarčanin jedva preživio: Imao čak 6,26 promila u krvi
<SilverSpace> hm jebena subota a nis na tv
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnTJTP-_uYw
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Georgia Fake Snow!!!!, Views: 346101, Rating: 74.74164%
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8IVyW5p6ks
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Fake Snow Georgia, Views: 349, Rating: 77.14286%
<CTCP2> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/misteriji/113484-video-nevjerojatno-lazan-snijeg-padao-diljem-sad-a-je-li-ovo-dokaz-da-vremenom-upravljaju-ljudi.html
<jelly-home> dnevno, huh
<SilverSpace> glupost probaj i nas isto se ponasa 
<CTCP2> vi ste sudjelovatelji u zavjeri
<CTCP2> suucesnici
<OneKorea> olololol kakve gluposti
<OneKorea> kmica ne pozna snjega . 
<SilverSpace> jebeni ameri sad ce im snijeg ostati zauvjek
<OneKorea> :))))))
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3mP3mJDL2k
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Shakira - Can't Remember to Forget You ft. Rihanna, Views: 28312085, Rating: 93.689088%
<SilverSpace> jebes zimu 
<SilverSpace> malo komada 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHUbLv4ThOo&feature=share&list=RDEHkozMIXZ8w&index=1
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Pitbull - Timber ft. Ke$ha, Views: 105557882, Rating: 95.949488%
<SilverSpace> jutar i tebi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ameri, snijeg?
<SilverSpace> kaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace jebeni ameri sad ce im snijeg ostati zauvjek
<Mmike> nevjerojatno da za KDE ne postoji jebeni kvalitetni weather plugin
<weshmashian> conspirancy nutovi tvrde da je pao "plasticni" snijeg or smtn
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pogledaj video :) 
<Mmike> koji?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnTJTP-_uYw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Georgia Fake Snow!!!!, Views: 349193, Rating: 74.709874%
<SilverSpace> npr.
<DomaMuffin> znate onaj kad je licanin stajao na autobusnoj kraj crnca .. cekaju bus i veli lican "bit ce sniga", a crnjo ga odvali po zubima :) 
<weshmashian> comments have been disabled :)
<Mmike> bitches nigga :)
<Mmike> trebalo mi malo ;)
<SilverSpace> pa naravno 
<DomaMuffin> Spoilsport
<weshmashian> a lol
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: nismo pili danas, kaj nisi smio van ? 
<SilverSpace> jebemti sad sam gladan u 21:28
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ja bum sad isto malo zamezil .. sve kaj ti nesmijes :D
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, opce se nisam sjetio
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, bio s kolegama s posla sinoc na jelu nekom doso doma u 2 i danas sam cijeli dan truljav
<Mmike> sad cekam da tihana dodje doma da ja mogu van malo :)
<DomaMuffin> jeo si do 2 ujutro ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ti .. volim te
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ma, samo mekpers :)
<weshmashian> cc
<SilverSpace> da jeo, pio 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jebi se sigurno imas neki dobar spek
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: pa, malo je masan,ali .. i luk je svjez . kazu . 
<SilverSpace> masan nemasan ak je fin nikad nije masan
<Mmike> sam vam prico kak je mongo u kurcu?
 * SilverSpace je i jogurt dobar 
<Mmike> jos vise neg sto je mysql u kurcu
<SilverSpace> jesi jesi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: nisi nisi, do tell :)
<Mmike> sporo govno
<Mmike> uzasno
<DomaMuffin> kakav load ?
<Mmike> ma nikakav
<Mmike> mongodump/mongorestore
<Mmike> preko 24 sata za dump
<Mmike> malo manje za import
<Mmike> srecom nema indexa nikakvih
<Mmike> kuish, mongod nezna upogonit dva cpua
<Mmike> moram pribavit novo kuciste za server
<Mmike> ovo koje imam je super jer ima kotacice
<Mmike> al' je takav ispizd zamijenit disk
<Mmike> ima netko kuciste? :)
<DomaMuffin> kaj tak cesto mijenjas diskove?
<Mmike> pa svake godine ckrne jedan
<SilverSpace> :) bum ti ja dosel zamjenit jednom godisnje 
<SilverSpace> bu i DomaMuffin pomogo :)
<SilverSpace> ocjena nije realna http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2356777/
<SilverSpace> mene uopce nisu odusevili 
<Mmike> londra, njuca
<Mmike> koji kurac je ljudima?
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/kucista/kuciste-coolermaster-storm-scout-oglas-10538837
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> samo sto je na korculi
<CTCP2> pa kaj ak je na korculi
<CTCP2> Mmike znas kolko ide 280X TOXIC xD
<CTCP2> 800 kH/s na defaultu
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT1yggLYT58BB7l9KzDPEPnQe5oXTrCFJtGj_t_uB0JS6x3NyVPew ( http://www.pugetsystems.com/configliquid.php )
<CTCP2> a ak malo clockam, idem 825 kH/s
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, vidim, fino si akvarij sto sam ti ga dao uposlio
<Mmike> CTCP2, 280? ne 290?
<Mmike> meni moja prestala radit
<Mmike> tj radi kartica
<Mmike> al' se cgminer ne pokrene
<Mmike> tj pokrene se 
<Mmike> i nish se ne desi
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ribicama je malo teze plivat' u ulju :D
<CTCP2> Mmike , da Sapphire R9 280X TOXIC xD
<CTCP2> 2600 kn u ADM-u
<CTCP2> kaj joj bilo?
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<CTCP2> moje su pustile ulje xD
<Mmike> nisam stigo istrazit
<Mmike> joj, taj ADM, mrzim ih
<CTCP2> prekjuce nes cackam, vadim
<Mmike> ugl, kartica radi
<CTCP2> kad vidim pune ruke mi ulja
<Mmike> smao sto cgminer ne majna
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: jeo si tunu iznad kucista dok si dezurao noc prije :) 
<CTCP2> xd
<CTCP2> prvo sam mislio da su starci nes zakapali xD
<CTCP2> bas su prethodnih dana klali svinje i pravili cvarke itd
<CTCP2> reko, ziher su nosili nes i iscurilo im usput xD
<CTCP2> a onda sam naso na netu da ih ima dost
<CTCP2> http://i.imgur.com/VF5fQti.jpg
<Mmike> koje kuciste da uzmem
<Mmike> diskovi moraju bocno unutra
<Mmike> i mora im napajanje/sata (diskovima) doc s 'prednje' strane
<Mmike> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8870/scout1.jpg
<Mmike> ovo nije ok, tu se diskovi prikopcavaju sa 'straznje' strane
<DomaMuffin> ok je ako ima vodilicu i fiksirane konektore iza
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dakako :)
<Mmike> al' to je brijem skupo
<DomaMuffin> ma , kuciste kakvo gledas sigurno nece  biti jeftino, svako ce imati nekakav kejbl mendzment
<Mmike> polovno gledam :D
<Mmike> jebate, zena osla u pol 9
<Mmike> sad je 11
<Mmike> mali jos spava
<Mmike> fakat imam srece
<DomaMuffin> Ne jednom sam klikal web sopove s malim na ramenu :D Jos ako imas tablet, iha
<SilverSpace> glavno da nisi porn gledal :)
<obruT> mos mislit kak nije :)
<SilverSpace> tak bi se rado u japan preselil
<DomaMuffin> ja jos uvijek jedem
<SilverSpace> luk
<Vlado9A3CY> zakaj bas u Japan SilverSpace :)
<Mmike> zena dosla skinula se
<Mmike> i oglasio se baby monitor
<Mmike> ):)
<Mmike> ta-man :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: radi klope :)
<DomaMuffin> spek+luk+rakija , vecera sampiona
<SilverSpace> odi sad skijat 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, sjetio bi se ti i sira i luka i speka... falilo bi ti to ;)
<SilverSpace> meni ne 
<Vlado9A3CY> a tek cevapi u somunu :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kad bi mi zelja dosla zadovoljil bi se japankom
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> kak se s slapama zadovoljavas ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: zvuci poznato, klinac miran ko bubica dok nema zene, cim se ona pojavila krenuo cirkus :)
<SilverSpace> osijeti mali 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXOtYPcC4tQ&list=FLqx_zXL2cUJpIQVTz4k4R6Q
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Touching 1000 Girls' Boobs In Public - Full Version, Views: 26072896, Rating: 94.85822%
<CTCP2> jel vam radi https://www.facebook.com/pages/NoX-AtteRima/545051615524296
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-02
<Obi-U-Konobi> mm
<Obi-U-Konobi> Dobro jutro.
<Mmike> Obi Van
<Obi-U-Konobi> mmike
<Mmike> stamai?
<Obi-U-Konobi> Diplomirao sam krajem jedanaestog mjeseca i trazim posao.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Cuo sam cime se ti bavis. Hehe.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ti i weshmashian.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Mozda bih i ja, zapravo, da imam potrebno znanje.
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/select_3d_mode?video_id=q99tjv4VnZA
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xftjB6w4vHo
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Riblja čorba Neko mi je ukrao biciklo, Views: 13895, Rating: 96.8%
<SilverSpace> drzi ga nabalkonu kao ja :)
<jelly-home> Ams ter dam
<SilverSpace> kome 
 * jelly-home se pita sto je Obi-Va-Konobi zavrsio/la
<Obi-U-Konobi> Profesorski smjer fizike.
<SilverSpace> fizikalac
<jelly-home> oho, elementarna nepogoda
<Obi-U-Konobi> Molim?
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmT1ofwL-GM&list=RDiOSazSOxP04
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Vuco - Molim te, vrati se, Views: 219715, Rating: 97.52578%
<jelly-home> grane i stabla pucaju od leda
<DomaMuffin> elementarna nepogoda ! :) 
<jelly-home> a i dalekovodi
<Obi-U-Konobi> A.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ok, paranoja me pere. Nista, sorry.
<jelly-home> da kucnem u drvo, ovdje nis ne pada
<ravilov> sta bi vi preporucili kao remote access rjesenje za win?
<ravilov> nesto tipa logmein.com ali da je free
<jelly-home> ravilov: koliki budzet?
<ravilov> probao sam teamviewer ali bolji mi je logmein
<ravilov> jelly-home, free
<jelly-home> teamviewer je free samo za nekomercijalne svrhe
<ravilov> dosad sam koristio logmein.com ali uskoro ukidaju free uslugu
<ravilov> jelly-home, treba mi za do mame :)
<jelly-home> logmein je bivsi hamachi jel?
<ravilov> pojma
<ravilov> znam samo da 8.2. ukidaju free uslugu
<ravilov> budu samo na placanje
<ravilov> bitno mi je samo da remotely mogu vidjet trenutni desktop a ne ko rdp da se ulogiram kao drugi korisnik
<SilverSpace> http://www.lwks.com/
 * ravilov se nadao da postoji neko kvalitetno opensource portabilno rjesenje
<jelly-home> ravilov: pojma, za mamin ubuntu imam vpn i ssh paonda x11vnc.  Valjda bi vpn i vnc radio i na windowsima
<ravilov> uff complicated
<jelly-home> jebiga, imas free i complicated, ili plati i jednostavno
<jelly-home> to je oduvijek tako
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> pa vrijeme je da se to promijeni :)
<jelly-home> jeste, evo ja ti slozim da bude jednostavno, za 10k DOGE :-D
<SilverSpace> Intel i7 chipset or faster
<SilverSpace> kaj ima nesto brze od i7
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: Xeoni.
<SilverSpace> hm 
<jelly-home> ili GPU, ovisi za sta
<ravilov> jelly-home, fala :p
<jelly-home> ravilov: to je inace 75kn, samo ovo bolje zvuci, kao onomad talijenske lire
<jelly-home> talijanske isto
<ravilov> ili madjarske forinte
<ravilov> ili jugo dinari
<ravilov> ili njemacke marke poslije WWI
<jelly-home> cca toliko je nas CTCP zaradio do sada, sa svojih 20 000kn grafulja 
<ravilov> neka neka, sve ce se to njemu jednom isplatit!
<ravilov> ako ne prije onda kad bude u penziji
<ravilov> treba i penziju nekak podebljat
<jelly-home> da, bojim se da ce DOGE i BTC biti stabilnija investicija od nasih mirovinskih fondova
<ravilov> jel za vnc treba (relativno) fiksni IP?
<ravilov> ili se mogu nekako "pronaci" preko nekih aliasa
<jelly-home> taj dio rjesava vpn.  Ne zelis imati vnc dostupan na internetu.
<ravilov> mislio sam da ga stara dize po potrebi, plus neki password
<ravilov> nedovoljno?
<jelly-home> nedovoljno, protokol je nesiguran
<ravilov> a nema neki svnc?
<ravilov> aka vnc+ssl
<ravilov> a kako radi vpn? zar ne treba i za to neki fiksni ip?
<jelly-home> a gle.  Ak ti se ne da slagati vpn, mozes joj sloziti da se dize ssh na neki public ip server pod tvojom kontrolom pa tunelirati kroz to
<ravilov> mmm
<ravilov> mozda
<jelly-home> al opet moras imati neku fiksnu tocku negdje
<ravilov> to sam se i bojao
<ravilov> mda, smislit cu nesto
<jelly-home> _navodno_ tinc (yet another vpn) radi i bez fiksnog servera
<jelly-home> nisam stigao probati
<ravilov> ne svidja mi se kod vpn-a sto preuzme sve "normalne" konekcije i forsira ih da idu kroz vpn
<jelly-home> to iskljucivo ovisi o konfiguraciji
<jelly-home> mozes ako ne zelis da default route ide prek njega... podesi da ne ide
<ravilov> mda, k tome nisam jos nikad slagao nijedan vpn
<ravilov> jedino sam *koristio* onaj na poslu
<ravilov> jelly-home, druga stvar je da mama ima dva racunala, hocu onda na oba morat slagat vpn?
<ravilov> to je kroz logmein islo skroz transparentno, mozes imati koliko hoces racunala na jednom accountu
<jelly-home> da
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF2QjV1tR5c
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Горячие бразильские девушки:)), Views: 223609, Rating: 89.2887%
<CTCP2> koja je fora s ovim grubom
<CTCP2> sad mi se pokrece GRUB ak se Ubuntu nasilno zgasi
<CTCP2> (nestane struje i sl)
<CTCP2> i to stoji i stoji i stoji
<CTCP2> za koji vrag se automatski ne nastavi loadat
<CTCP2> pa ne mogu vjerovat da to cudo nema timer
<CTCP2> fakat svasta
<CTCP2> ovi Windowsi su 100 milja napredniji xD
<jelly-home> um... ali ima timer, 5 sekundi ako ne dira tipkovnicu
<SilverSpace> nekaj si ti tu sjebo 
<CTCP2> nijesam
<CTCP2> sve sljaka super
<CTCP2> al ako komp resetiram nasilno
<CTCP2> zgasim na OFF dugme, jel
<CTCP2> onda na next bootu stoji GRUB
<SilverSpace> meni ne 
<CTCP2> ak normlano zgasim Ubuntu (komp), onda se next time loada normalno
<CTCP2> i kak se opce zgasi komp na login ekranu
<CTCP2> ak nemas misa :D
<CTCP2> ne reagira na nis na tipkovnici :D
<jelly-home> http://balkans.aljazeera.net/vijesti/vise-desetaka-tisuca-slovenaca-bez-struje
<jelly-home> to je valjda pola drzave
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> jelly-home : assist!
<CTCP2> kak da zbrisem ovo GRUB smece
<CTCP2> znaci hebes ti to kaj sam ja u BIOSu slago da se automacki pokrene komp ak nestane/dodje struja
<CTCP2> i hebo se sa autostart gluparijama
<jelly-home> mozes ga jedino zamijeniti necim drugim, ali grub je najcesci izbor; popravit umjesto brisanja
<jelly-home> mislim kajjaznam, mozes probati extlinux umjesto gruba ak te veseli
<CTCP2> a kak da ga popravim, koji je to vrag uopce
<CTCP2> mislim koji mu je vrag da nece nastavit
<SilverSpace> bios
 * CTCP2 slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> kaki bios
<SilverSpace> :P
 * CTCP2 slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<SilverSpace> to samo na jednoj ploci
<CTCP2> nit nemam na nijednom drugom kompu ubuntu :>
<jelly-home> CTCP2: na kojem ekranu stoji?
<SilverSpace> jesi pogledao u /etc/default/grub kaj ti tam pise 
<CTCP2> nisam, cek
<CTCP2> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<CTCP2> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<CTCP2> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<CTCP2> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<CTCP2> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<CTCP2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<CTCP2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Fixing_reboot.2BAC8-shutdown_freezes
<CTCP2> fixo bi ja kad bi znao sta je strgano :D
<CTCP2> hm
<CTCP2> promijenio sam
<CTCP2> nadam se da ce to sljakat
<CTCP2> al neam ja problema s paljenjem/gasenjem
<CTCP2> neg ak nasilno zgasim masinu
<CTCP2> onda me to ceka next time na bootu
<CTCP2> idem probat sad
<SilverSpace> trebao bi i zakomentirati GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<SilverSpace> tako da vidis grub
<CTCP2> zasto da ga vidim?
<CTCP2> pa ne zelim da ga vidim xD
<CTCP2> ne zelim ni znat da postoji xDD
<SilverSpace> tako bi mozda vidio gdje stane 
<CTCP2> pa ne kuzis, ne stane on nigdje
<CTCP2> sve se pokrene ok
<CTCP2> al ceka da ja ODABEREM
<CTCP2> imas Ubuntu
<CTCP2> Ubuntu advanced options
<CTCP2> i nes za testiranje meme
<CTCP2> i nigdje se ni ne pojavi timer/odbrojavanje ni nis
<CTCP2> vec jednostavno "inteligentno" ceka tak
<SilverSpace> quiet splash obrisi pa vidi u cli 
<CTCP2> cek stavio sam
<CTCP2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios"
<CTCP2> i s tim je isti vrag
<CTCP2> sta onda da tu stavim
<Hrki> poz
<Hrki> pa sta se dogadja sa ovim freenodeo, svako malo me izbaci 
<CTCP2> sigurno je na Ubuntuu
<CTCP2> SilverSpace sta onda da stavim
<CTCP2> daj napisi konkretn
<SilverSpace> quiet splash samo obrises
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kaj bi te izbacio 
<CTCP2> bilo je ovo
<CTCP2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<CTCP2> pa sam dodo
<CTCP2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios"
<CTCP2> znaci da ostavim
<CTCP2> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="reboot=bios"
<CTCP2> ?
<SilverSpace> da
<CTCP2> ok
<Hrki> diskonektalo me
<Hrki> koji mi je reason
<Hrki> 11:12 <DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/select_3d_mode?video_id=q99tjv4VnZA
<Hrki> ovo sam zadnje vidio
<Hrki> na vise sam servera, a jedino me freenode izbacuje :/
<SilverSpace> cudno 
<SilverSpace> kak nikog drugog ne izbaci 
<SilverSpace> jel ti regan nick 
<Hrki> jeste, koji mi je bio quit reason? 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace isti kurac
<CTCP2> ak rucno prodjem taj boot menu i udjem u OS
<CTCP2> i zgasim komp prek shutdowna u Ubuntu
<CTCP2> ok je na sljedecm bootu, ucita se automacki
<CTCP2> al ak nasilno iskopcam struju
<CTCP2> onda me opet cekat jebeni GRUB
<CTCP2> ceka*
<ravilov> CTCP2, grub po defaultu ima "recordfail", ako se nasilno zgasi pretpostavlja da je bio problem pa je iskljucen automatski boot i *moras* odabrati opciju
<ravilov> naravno da se to moze izgasiti
<CTCP2> a kak
<CTCP2> ovo kaj mi je SilverSpace reko ne pali
<CTCP2> ne kuzim zas jednostavno ne radi ko na windowsima :D
<CTCP2> ono, to je fuckin LINUX
<CTCP2> trebo bi, NAVODNO, radit punom parom i efikasnoscu
<CTCP2> a to bas ne kuzim kak bi ak se cudo nece pokrenut zbog takve gluparije :D
<Hrki> vidm novi vidi spomenuo o mineanju
<Hrki> samo mi nije jasno tko jos danas minea bitcoin?
<Hrki> ovi su zakasnili 3 godine sa clankom
<SweetMuffin> ravilov: tightvnc radi provjereno dobro na win8 , i kao klijent i kao server
<SweetMuffin> ravilov: a za znat' IP imam na dsl modemu no-ip klijent
<CTCP2> Hrki : imas skeniran cijeli clanak il si samo vidio naslov?
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/lijecnicki-sindikat-vodit-ce-ivica-babic-iz-remetinca-/725253.aspx
<CTCP2> wtf, lik je stvarno zavrsio u pritvoru zbog "laznog status invalida"? :DDDD Nisam citao vijesti zadnjih dana. Jel to mene neko zajebava il kaj?
<CTCP2> "zadržan je u jednomjeseènom istražnom zatvoru, zbog opasnosti od bijega i moguænosti utjecaja na svjedoke"
<CTCP2> jebote, pa ak ovo nije politicki motivirano trpanje u zatvor, onda ne znam sta
<Hrki> samo naslov, ispod njega pise sta je obuhvaceno
<CTCP2> vjeojatno je pokriven i LTC i altcoini
<CTCP2> a "bitcoin" je prepoznatljiv trademark
<CTCP2> da lajbeki lakse shvate temu
<CTCP2> i da ih navuku da kupe casopis :D
<SweetMuffin> Meni uopce nije neobicno sto su ga frknuli u istrazni. Pre rijetko to rade, pa se ljudi cude kad netko tko krsi zakon malo ode u zatvor. 
<SweetMuffin> Trebala bi biti normalna praksa
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: cudno je da su ga bas sad strpali u bajbuk 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: sad vec ulazimo u spekulacije :) Bitno da jesu ! 
<SilverSpace> to je AS iz rukava 
<SilverSpace> i Felix iz svemira to vidio :)
<CTCP2> ne da je cudno nego je uvredljivo za svakog ko ima inteligenciju iznad sobne temperature
<CTCP2> a kaj se ovog tice "<SweetMuffin> Meni uopce nije neobicno sto su ga frknuli u istrazni. Pre rijetko to rade, pa se ljudi cude kad netko tko krsi zakon malo ode u zatvor."
<CTCP2> onda ne kuzis da se ljude ne trpa u pritvor za svaku, pa i najmanju pizdariju
<CTCP2> vec samo u posebnim uvjetima i okolnostima
<CTCP2> po ovome, lik je dobivao laznu invalidsku mirovinu :DDDDDDDDDD
<CTCP2> di je to jebote razlog za trpanje u pritvor :D
<CTCP2> dok ovakve drolje ko ova merzelica
<CTCP2> koje su na VISOKOM POLOZAJU i imaju utjecaja i mogucnosti za skrivanje dokaza i kradju jos tog
<CTCP2> po godinu dana drze u ladici bez da i pocnu istragu
<CTCP2> kopcas kaj ti velim
<CTCP2> to je koda nekog ko nije platio racun za telefon strpaju u pritvor
<CTCP2> a nekog ubojicu ne sljive pol posto
<CTCP2> jebe lud zbunjenog
<CTCP2> gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/00_header
<CTCP2> kako imam filing da cu sad sjebat tu nes
<CTCP2> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<CTCP2> if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ]; then
<CTCP2>   set timeout=3
<CTCP2> RADI!
<CTCP2> eureka
<CTCP2> ravilov tnx xD
<CTCP2> da mi je znat koji genije se sjetio tak podesit
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://9gag.com/gag/aKzvyLg ha ha ha
<ravilov> na kraju sam slozio teamviewer on demand *
<ravilov> (mama pokrene po potrebi)
<ravilov> hbogner, koliko ti cesto actually odzdrave na tvoj pozdrav?
<Mmike> hbogner, bok bok 
<Mmike> ravilov, :P
<ravilov> mora on bit kontra
<ravilov> :p
<hbogner> ravilov, 10-25%
<hbogner> i 1% ,i je ok
<hbogner> :P
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1lXsO_TwwY#t=15
<datase> Mmike: Title: Lastovo u ždrilu od Jerolima, Views: 50785, Rating: 96.48352%
<SilverSpace> pokiso 
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxuJ4iVMa9s
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Deca Koreje pevaju Titu, Views: 1750, Rating: 90.0%
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: ja ne kazem da oni ne trebaju trpati u zatvor i tvog figurativnog ubicu, ne kazem ni da im tajming nije sumnjiv. Kazem da frajer treba u zatvor ako je laznjak, i da mu treba plijenit' protuvrijednost onog sto je ukrao
<SweetMuffin> Da, treba i todorica
<SweetMuffin> Al' to ne treba spasiti ovog
<SweetMuffin> Ni tebe ako ne prijavis obrt za rudarenje !!!
<SweetMuffin> Ocu pun mirovinski fond ! Kaj samo ivoks i ja placamo porez ?! :) 
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvqkmbYlciQ # madrfrakrz
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Ajs Nigrutin ft Crux - Krave (Album Kajmak i Katran), Views: 65652, Rating: 98.523988%
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : pritvor =! zatvor
<CTCP2> u zatvor ides tek nakon sudjenja i sveg i svaceg
<CTCP2> a u pritvor ides ODMA, bio kriv il nevin
<CTCP2> i poslije te sam odjebu ak si bio nevin u pritvoru pol godine-godinu
<CTCP2> a pritvor je GORI neg zatvor
<SweetMuffin> Ti sad dlakocjepis, kaj oces reci ? 
<CTCP2> 10x gori
<CTCP2> ocu rec da drkaju
<CTCP2> ne stavlja se u pritvor za pizdarijice
<SweetMuffin> Da, al ne tebi :) Bed, jelda
<CTCP2> i bez opravdanih razloga
<SweetMuffin> Ma kak se ne stavlja, velim ti da bi ( da smo pravna drzava) stavljali i cesce :) 
<CTCP2> ukrades zvake u trgovini i OPAAAAAAAAA u Remetinec
<CTCP2> jel to tebi normalno? :D
<SweetMuffin> To ! Kupujem dionice zatvora
<SweetMuffin> Jebite se svi, krades-drkaj
<CTCP2> pa welcome to america
<SweetMuffin> Da, navikni se :) 
<CTCP2> bio bi super prison tajkun tamo :D
<CTCP2> tamo bacaju klince od 14-15 god
<CTCP2> kak bi sudci i lokalni pizdeki masno zaradjivali
<SweetMuffin> !! Suti, majnaj i cekaj kad ces moci LTC>DioniceHRZatvora
<CTCP2> zatvor je totalno promasena institucija
<CTCP2> al obzirom kakva nam je bolesna drzava i opcenito sistem
<CTCP2> nis neobicno
<CTCP2> pogotovo nase Krivosudje
<CTCP2> skracena prica, kad odes u zatvor naprave jos veceg kriminalca od tebe
<SweetMuffin> Je, sve se slazem, sve sucka. Frajer svejedno treba u zatvor :) 
<CTCP2> bajke o rehabilitaciji, obrazovanju i sl. su - BAJKE :D
<SweetMuffin> I pljenidba :) 
<CTCP2> pa ak treba, ok
<SweetMuffin> Joj da nas oce kinezi kolonizirat 
<CTCP2> sudjenje, presuda, zalbe, pravomocno..
<CTCP2> tim redom
<CTCP2> a ne ovak napamet strpat nekog
<CTCP2> pogle onu kurvu merzelicu
<CTCP2> godinu-dve drze papire u ladici
<CTCP2> nisu ni pokrenuli istragu
<SweetMuffin> Pogle ti ovaj mjesec nocas
<CTCP2> a baba mlati pare, krade i kaj sve ne
<CTCP2> i to njima "nije za pritvor" :)))))))))))))))
<CTCP2> a lik dobiva sta, invalidsku penziju? :))))))
<CTCP2> pa blokaju mu penziju i gotova prica :)
<SweetMuffin> Kinezi,streljanje, velim ti
<CTCP2> nema "opasnosti d ponavljanja djela" il tak neke umotvorine
<CTCP2> a tajing ne da je sumnjiv vec preproziran
<CTCP2> fakat su ova SDPPovska govna staljinova skola
<CTCP2> aj da bar imaju neke dobre osobine
<CTCP2> neg imaju kurac
<CTCP2> nesposobni do bola + podli
<SweetMuffin> El gledas u monitor ili tastaturu dok tipkas ' 
<CTCP2> gledam u cgminer :DDDDDDDDDDD
<SweetMuffin> Ja isto:D)
<CTCP2> mjerim neke eksperimente :DDD
<CTCP2> skuzio sam da mi puno bolje radi
<SweetMuffin> ?
<CTCP2> ak pokrenem dve posebne instance cgminera za dve grafe na istom stroju
<SweetMuffin> ja nemam tih briga
<CTCP2> kad pokrenem 2 u jednom, 2nd grafa uvijek ima manji WU
<CTCP2> iz nekog cudnog razloga
<CTCP2> sad kad pokrenem 2 instance
<SweetMuffin> koji je cudan razlog?
<CTCP2> 2nd instanca opet ima manji WU
<CTCP2> al je dost manja razlika
<CTCP2> NE ZNAM
<SweetMuffin> EKSPERIMENTIRAJ DALJE,ONDA ! :) 
<CTCP2> sam znam da 1st grafa ima npr 800, a 2nd grafa ima 700
<SweetMuffin> what0s  that 1st you're talking about, prva ? 
<CTCP2> a ak ih pokrenem u obrnutom redoslijedu, onda 2nd grafa ima 800 a 1st 700
<SweetMuffin> 1va 2ga Nta :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> uglavnom
<CTCP2> iz X pokusaja pokretanja
<CTCP2> sad i 2nd grafa ima pristojan WU
<CTCP2> prva ide 800
<CTCP2> druge 770
<CTCP2> btw, a brzina im je 800 kH/s :D
<SweetMuffin> :) A, kakve je promjene donijelo eksperimentiranje ? Kaj si konkretno napravio da dobijes tih 70 na 2goj ? 
<CTCP2> pa velim ti, pokreno sam posebno 2 instance :DDDDD
<CTCP2> xD
<SweetMuffin> Did you linux ? 
<CTCP2> gasis palis gasis palis dok ne krene kak treba :DDD
<CTCP2> i onda tak DRZI :D
<CTCP2> ne pitaj me kak ni zas
<CTCP2> sam znam da tak radi :))
<SweetMuffin> E, a jel ti se u tim paligasenjima mijenjao mozda block size? Ja sam primjetio da kod mijenjanja poolova treba neko vrijeme dok mi ne prilagodi velicinu blokova koje salje
<CTCP2> a di to vidim
<CTCP2> uglavnom, sad idu obje oko 800 i tak ih ostavim
<CTCP2> i tak radi satima, danima :D
<CTCP2> al ak startam i u prvih par minuta prikazuje 600-650
<SweetMuffin> [2014-02-02 21:16:50] Accepted 587d544b Diff 741/128 GPU 0 pool 0 # 128 jevelicina blokova koje zvacem
<CTCP2> tak ostane cijelo vrijeme
<CTCP2> aha, /128 stano pise
<CTCP2> kolki je tebi WU
<SweetMuffin> e, a to bi trebalo za svaku karticu bit' posebno, i stratuum bi trebao optimizirati da dobijes paket velicine koja joj najbolje pase
<SilverSpace> yah
<CTCP2> pojma, vidim na svim rigovima i svim grafam da je 128
<hbogner> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zasto-je-propala-hrvatska-nas-novac-jos-uvijek-trose-na-pomocnike--tajnice--referente-i-vise-suradnike-/1160767/
<SweetMuffin> 820k/720W ovaj cas
<hbogner> opet trose lovu
<SilverSpace> ma ne samo zrak
<CTCP2> 5. Poslodavac: Grad Å ibenik
<CTCP2> Radno mjesto: Ured gradonaèelnika, viši struèni suradnik za informatièke tehnologije
<CTCP2> ovo bi ja mogo
<SilverSpace> lova je fikcija
<CTCP2> prvo bi im uveo bitcoin
<CTCP2> xDD
<CTCP2> ovaj lik iz Metkovica je dobar lik
<CTCP2> danas u NU2
<CTCP2> srezo mjesecno placa za 200.000
<SweetMuffin> Eh da uvedes statutom grada lokalno prihvacanje po ducanima :) Al bi sibenik postao najinformatiziraniji grad u regiji :D
<CTCP2> i 1.000.000 kn ostalih troskova
<CTCP2> MJESECNO
<CTCP2> daj zamisli kolku lovu je bagra izvlacila
<CTCP2> kad samo za pizdarije je islo milja kuna mjesecno
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: super je sto svi rezu, ali slabo se nesto radi 
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : slazem se
<CTCP2> al opet, postena i dobronamjerna uprava je must have
<CTCP2> a onaj govnar gabric
<CTCP2> kak se vec zove
<CTCP2> bljuje mi se kad vidim
<CTCP2> on se cudi kak lik radi za samo 3k placu
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: naravno da je srezao sva dacanja udrugama 
<CTCP2> "kak prezivljava"
<CTCP2> "da sigurno onda krade"
<SilverSpace> to bi i ja na drzavnoj razini 
<CTCP2> a debilu nije jasno da 90% ljudi u drzavi radi za 2-3k
<SweetMuffin> ( koje cekaj  po 3 mjeseca )
<SilverSpace> zakaj ja nemam love ?? http://www.tportal.hr/showtime/estrada/313090/Nestasni-Justin-Bieber-lize-grudi-striptizeti.html
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : to je bar lako - zato jer ne rudaris xDD
<SweetMuffin> Ti nemas love jer onu svoju prekrasnu rakiju prodajes ispod cijene, SilverSpace
<CTCP2> da, i to
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: da je bar moja :)
<CTCP2> umjesto da rudari i pije rakiju
<CTCP2> sad bi bio vec bogat
 * SilverSpace je ljencina 
<SilverSpace> da lovu nade na cesti vjerovatno bi mi bilo tesko se sagnut
<hbogner> bilo bi bolje da ste ulozili u solarne panele pa po malo zaradjivali nego rudarenje
<hbogner> pogotovo na jugu
<CTCP2> paneli sux
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: de msg kak di mogu uloziti, ako ti se da
<SweetMuffin> ma kaj sax, to treba potpomoc kolko se moze
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, ima tog na netu objasnjeno
<CTCP2> ti solarni paneli su prevara
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: tu nam spocitavas a nemas nikaj konkretno, ccc 
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2:  i miniranje je prevara, i novac, i kapitalizam
<SweetMuffin> Al kaj sad
 * CTCP2 slaps SweetMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> ne govori to za rudarenje
 * SweetMuffin plays tenis with penguin
<hbogner> imas cak opciju da iznajmis krov firmi nekoj koja sve postavi i onda ti mjesecno placa za to
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: ako naletis na kakav url fakat linkaj, kul !
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, ima potpora od drzave cak za to, kvote neke, popunile su se u 7 minuta ove godine
<CTCP2> sve je pitanje sta dobis na ulozeno i kolko brzo
<CTCP2> vise se isplati investirat u neke druge biznise
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: sad ima potpora ? Kad sam zadnje gledao, nije bilo nish
<CTCP2> kolki je ROI za te panele, 10 godina?
<hbogner> roi?
<CTCP2> 5-10 godina, jel
<CTCP2> reterun of investment
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: hebo te bizniz, imas ti kakav hobi koji je onak, vise altruisticke prirode ' :D
<hbogner> aha
<CTCP2> return of investment*
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : sta cu kad imam matematicki mozak
<hbogner> u zg 7.5 godia, zadar 5.5-6.5 godiuna
<CTCP2> hbogner : pffff
<SweetMuffin> return of the shadow of 40ft giant woman from future III
<CTCP2> to je za penzice xD
<SilverSpace> sadi ljesnjake 
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: oce se paneli sjebat na kontinentalnoj zimi ? 
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, ak ih koriste u austriji i hebenoj svedskoj sta da ti kazem
<SweetMuffin> ili, kad smo kod toga, neki drugi element sustava koji je vani
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: moze biti da su njihovi znacajno skuplji ili nesto 
<SweetMuffin> pitam
<hbogner> http://solargis.info/imaps/#loc=45.813029,15.977895&c=43.523059,14.416356&z=4
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, bio je u zg na velesajmu sajam odrzivih izvora energije, i tmao sam pokupio hrpu materijala i sve dao kolegi koji si je stavljao solare na kucu
<hbogner> on je radio za grijanje vode
<hbogner> ali ima i kombiniranih
<hbogner> ja sam sebi bio slozio 40w panel, regulator i akumulator za probu
<hbogner> il je bio 60w nesjecam se
<hbogner> ima na ebay za kupiti mali panel koji stavis pod sofersajbu i nadopunjava ti akumulator da se neisprazni
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: ne vide se statistike na sajtu ( pay to see )
<SilverSpace> moj prijatelj na moru vec godinama ima sve urecaje na vjetar i solarno 
<hbogner> ma to je samo karta da vidis 
<hbogner> kakav je odnos sunca
<SilverSpace> cak i klima uredaj
<SilverSpace> ali mu je garaza puna akumulatora 
<hbogner> zato jedriice imaju i panel i vjetrenjacu na vrhu jartbola
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: jel zadovoljan kaj se potrudio ? 
<SweetMuffin> I jel se puno hebal ? 
<hbogner> e to je druga stvar, za svoje potrebe, a ovo sto sma ja prvo rekao je prodaja struej hep-u
<hbogner> to se isplati
<SilverSpace> on to vec godinama jer mu lokalci hoce uzet pare za prikocanje struje pa je popizdio
<hbogner> a imati za sebe samo kad si daleko od prikljucka, otoci i slicno
<hbogner> da, ili to, trae masne pare a nije ti potrebno toliko
<SweetMuffin> Znas koliko mi panela i akumulatora treba za jednu postenu graficku ? :) 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> garaza ti ne bi bila dost 
<SweetMuffin> Ne, ozbiljno, zivim u svjetionuiku i gejmer sam .. i'm fu*ked 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, zato ti ne koristis tu struju nego ju za vecu cijenu prodajes hep-u
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: mudar si, mudar
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, zato je u 7 minuta popunjena kvota
<SweetMuffin> svjetionicari smiju igrati samom tetris.
<hbogner> tj kvota je popunjena 1.1.2014. u 0:07
<SilverSpace> pitam netjaka jel znas ti kad si roden 
<SilverSpace> nisam ti ja roden ja sam ti vanzemaljac 
<SweetMuffin> :) Prical si :D
<SilverSpace> dana je lud 
<SilverSpace> izludio nas veceras 
<hbogner> mali vanzemaljac
<hbogner> ofarbaj ga u zeleno :D
<SilverSpace> bas danas mu mama pripremala zeleni plast 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko je ono on star?
 * Mmike instalira winXp cijelu vecer
<Mmike> 34134 apdejta, 101 reboot...
<Mmike> zadnji put, al' zadnji fakin put
<SweetMuffin> Pa da, nisi ni sad trebao :D
<Mmike> punac
<Mmike> lik ima i licencu
<SweetMuffin> PTP
<Mmike> i nece win7
<Mmike> jer za to nema licencu
<SweetMuffin> ( polje tudjeg problema )
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> ugl, za 2-3 mjeseca ce opet pol interneta nainstalirat na stroj
<Mmike> i onda ce dobit ubuntu
<SweetMuffin> ma ne, ima image toga sad ? 
<SweetMuffin> nek vrti to dok stroj ne umre :) 
<SweetMuffin> Cuvaj linux za novi PC :) 
<Mmike> http://www.sharkoon.com/sites/default/files/products/sharkoon_vibe-fixer_1.jpg
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, sad ce imat
<Mmike> al'  kaj kad ce 15.4 prestat podrska 
<SweetMuffin> Pda, bu skuzil kad mu sjedne onaj "daj 500kn" kuac
<SweetMuffin> kaj si to linkal ? antivibracijsko postolje za disk ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sestri sam to uzeo pred godinu i sitno
<Mmike> jos ima 
<Mmike> i veli da je super
<Mmike> http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=usa
<SweetMuffin> nemrem napraviti nadtlak s ovom grafickom, unutra puse 2x80mm , cuje se kak se muce napuhati dovoljnož
<Mmike> ma gledam to za starce tihanine
<Mmike> puse k'o 3 kelija
<Mmike> komp nakon 2 mjeseca zvizdi jer je pun prasine
<Mmike> btw, od kad imam dete i koristsim susilicu konstantno, pun kufer vise mi se prljaju filteri u kucistu
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-26
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi vidio novi ebanking od rba?
<ivoks> malo mi je sve... naopako
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> ivoks: ne, nisam stigo
<Mmike> ivoks: cek, idem bas
<Mmike> ak nisam tokene doma ostavio
<Mmike> a jesam
<Mmike> kakav moron :
<BotaniCar> o, jelly-home, slozil si ident ? :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: ma
<ivoks> zivciraju me stranice koje ne koriste cijelu povrsinu ekrana
<Mmike> glupa mazda. nemrem laptop namjestit normalno bez da trubim :)
<ivoks> nemoj voziti s laptopom u krilu
<ivoks> ne zato sto je opasno
<ivoks> vec zato sto sam to i ja radio i garantiram da je to put prema ludilu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ma ne vozim, sta ti je :)
<Mmike> cekam na red za spur+kontrolu ovjesa
<Mmike> dobio besplatno jer sam u subotu kupio nove zimske gume
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/spkatar/clanak/sve-za-pobjedu-pogledajte-sto-je-zlocesti-vori-radio-brazilskom-rukometasu/797335.aspx
<Mmike> brijem da nebi mogao nikak voziti i tipkati na laptop
<Mmike> hangout da, laptop na suvozacev sic, i pricaj
<ivoks> ja sam ssh koristio za vrijeme voznje
<Mmike> treba izmislit prekidac
<Mmike> da ugasim 
<ivoks> drzis ga u krilu
<ivoks> i onda kad dodjes na trokut ili semafor, malo utipkas
<ivoks> najbolje je kad dodjes na rotor, onda cak mozes i raditi :)
<Mmike> pa kaj tak mosh napravit? :)
<ivoks> mozes nesto htino krpati
<Mmike> osim ubit sebe i nekog :)
<ivoks> mozes i to, da
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace: danas bi mogo bit nas dan! :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> mislim da ne 
<SilverSpace> franko ima temperaturu a sam sam doma 
<Mmike> ivoks: ja nemrem sam u LPu stvarat blueprintove bez neke posebne privilegije?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: e, jbg :/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: reci mu da se drzi
<ivoks> Mmike: LP je alat
<ivoks> Mmike: ako ti netko nije dao dozvole u nekoj grupi, onda ne mozes u toj *grupi* stvarat BPe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije nista strasno sinoc imao jutros nema ali nismo ga poslali u skolu kad smrca 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes gledao rukomet jucer 
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/8sazzx
<obruT> SilverSpace: i kak cu ja sad normalno radit nakon te fotke :P
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kupi kartu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: brazil je opak
<Mmike> fakat smo srece imali
<Mmike> a i suci su nas malo pomazili
<SilverSpace> dobili na iskustvo 
<SilverSpace> nije toliko brazil opak koliko smo mi losi 
<SilverSpace> goluza je panjina teska 
<vileni> cudni ti rukometasi https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=84503534&v=EHC-fkm78AM&x-yt-ts=1421914688
<datase`> YouTube: Igor Vori funny foul - 0:00:10 - 18,419 views - 66 likes / 1 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.phonearena.com/news/LeTV-to-release-three-new-Ubuntu-smartphones_id65198
<SilverSpace> +2°C
<jelly-home> dva po dva
<jelly-home> .weather park ribnjak
<datase`> jelly-home: Weather for Park, IL | Temperature: 22°F / -6°C (Wind Chill: 14°F / -10°C); Humidity: 78%; Pressure: 30.03in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nw, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 5 mins, 40 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 30°F / -1°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 41°F / 5°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; (1 more message)
<jelly-home> krivi park
<jelly-home> .weather maksimir
<SilverSpace> park zagreb
<SilverSpace> ne kuzi di je maksimir :)
<jelly-home> zasto ovaj na telefonu kuzi i ribnjak i maksimir
<SilverSpace> .weather Dubrava 
<datase`> SilverSpace: Weather for Dubrava, Croatia | Temperature: 36°F / 2°C; Humidity: 81%; Pressure: 30.27in / 102.5kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 29 mins, 5 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 41°F / 5°C; Low of 27°F / -3°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 41°F / 5°C; Low of 27°F / -3°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 43°F (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: zato kaj te locira gdje si 
<Mmike> .weather dugave
<Mmike> .weather spansko
<Mmike> .weather pusca bistra
<Mmike> .weather babin kuk
<Mmike> pa kaj je ovo
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: eh, koga briga kakvo je vrijeme u Dubravi! :-)
<Mmike> pre glup je ovaj software updater
<Mmike> "Temeljem odgovora koje ste dali morate zakazati termin za intervju i morate osobno doći na razgovor po vašem zahtjevu za neuseljeničku vizu u Konzularni ured Veleposlanstva SAD-a."
<Mmike> beh
<jelly-home> sigurno si napisao da si bio clan komunisticke partije
<ivoks> pa kakvu si vizu trazio?
<obruT> jelly-home: kak mislis bio ? zasto proslo vrijeme ? :)
<ivoks> trazi samo turisticku i kad ulaziz nis ne govori da ces raditi
<Mmike> ivoks: to je za bilo koju
<Mmike> mosh, naime, vizu trazit prek interneta i posalju ti ju doma
<Mmike> ako zadovoljavas odredjene uvijete
<Mmike> ja ne zadovoljavam :)
<obruT> Mmike: ocekuj full cavity search na aerodromu ak i dobis vizu :)
<Mmike> zovem sad policiju da pitam za zurnu putovnicu koliko traje i to sve
<Mmike> i veli zena pricekajte malo
<Mmike> i prije nego me prespoji cujem: Ja mislim da je Jelena Rozga puno bolja i kvalitetnija od Danijele. Mislim, pa pogledaj samo...
<Mmike> i onda je prekinulo :) tj, prespojilo me :)
<Mmike> obruT: kad sam se pred par mjeseci iz Londona vracao maltene sam to imao.
<Mmike> do gola me skinulo 
<jelly-home> terorist, velim ja
<jelly-home> sigurno si imao bradurinu
<ivoks> zasto cavity search?
<ivoks> ma daj, ulaz u SAD je jednostavan
<ivoks> kaj ti mislis koliki bi redovi bili da oni to tak provjeravaju
<ivoks> provjere te u ambasadi
<Mmike> jelly-home: kaj je najbolje, kad sam zivio u USA, kak sam zivio na sjeveru, imao sam bradurinu k'o Mullah Abbdulah
<ivoks> ovi te na granici sam pitaju 2-3 pitanja i to je to
<Mmike> i takvu vozacku americku sam imao :D
<Mmike> nazalost sam istu izgubio u Puli na nekoj od Valkana Beach Partyajmo do zore
<Mmike> veli zena da putovnicu dobijem u roku od tjedan-dva, zurno u roku od 30ak sati.
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ja uvijek idem po zurnu
<ivoks> tko ce cekat tolko dugo
<ivoks> odmah slijedeci dan dobijes
<Mmike> sprint je u 4tom mjesecu
<Mmike> vise no dovoljno vremena
<Mmike> a nije bas da cu ic u, neznam... mozambiq :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ti imas biometrijsku? je'l se i ona izdaje na 10 godina samo?
<ivoks> da, imam biometrijsku
<ivoks> 10 godina, da
<ivoks> ajme grcke...
<ivoks> krajnja ljevica i krajnja desnica u koaliciji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dubrava centar svijeta  :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxCaOWC716I
<datase`> YouTube: F1 Monza 2005 FP4 - Antonio Pizzonia 2 Laps - 0:03:14 - 42,084 views - 128 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jos par dana do prvih testiranja
<SilverSpace> to je muzika za moje usi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxbfverpApQ
<datase`> YouTube: F1 Monza 2006 Sebastian Vettel BMW Sauber F1.06 - 0:05:42 - 67,509 views - 218 likes / 5 dislikes
<SilverSpace> najljepsi bolid bmw
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997
<Mmike> kak sad? :)
<Mmike> ipak je 'fix released?' :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: mergan je fix na trunk
<ivoks> i to je to
 * ivoks se seli iz dubrave
<ivoks> i iz RBA i iz dubrave :)
<Mmike> ivoks: dje scs
<ivoks> ni ne znam kak se zove taj kvart
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> znas di ja stara zvijezdina uljara na branimirovoj?
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> e, tam
<Mmike> medvescak
<ivoks> drugi red od pruge
<ivoks> a jel
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> preko supceve je centar
<ivoks> eto
<Mmike> tam mi sestricna zivi
<Mmike> al' u starim zgradama
<Mmike> na 'lenjicu' :D
<Mmike> lenjinov trg, jel :) (danas kresimirov)
<Mmike> frend ima stan tam u novim zgradama
<Mmike> mnogo lep
<Mmike> jedino je promet - katastrofa
<Mmike> u 14 sati ak oces nekud ic, otezano je
<Mmike> u 16 - nemres :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kad se selis?
<ivoks> ja mislim da je to stara pesca
<ivoks> Mmike: 1.2.
<gogo__> Hej ivoks
<ivoks> kaj bi promet bio katastrofa
<ivoks> gogo__: pozdrav
<gogo__> pozdrav
<ivoks> 25m sam od branimirove
<ivoks> imam garazu
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, to su nove zgrade one di je nekad bila zvijezda
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ja sam tam sad, manje vise 
<Mmike> ja sam u erdoedyjevoj
<ivoks> tam cu bit
<ivoks> ja sam u crvenog kriza
<Mmike> e, pa to
<Mmike> tam iza
<Mmike> nije to stara pesca
<Mmike> pesca je iza hajnclove tek
<gogo__> Kaj s onom mojom molbom da me staviš za prevoditelja na launchpad ako je moguće?
<Mmike> sale_: alo!
<Mmike> sale_: imamo novog prevoditelja!
<Mmike> sale_: javi se!
<Mmike> sale_: ne budi stranac!
<ivoks> zavrtnica
<Mmike> gogo__: strpljenje je vrlina :)
<gogo__> javio sam se prije 3-4 god al niš
<gogo__> :)
<ivoks> pa ono
<Mmike> nisi bio uporan :)
<ivoks> jel netko pogledao prijevode?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja sam jedno vrijeme sad dugo nisam 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ispovijest-zagrepcanke--kredit-od-700-000-kuna-placam-devet-godina--i-sad-sam-duzna-1-5-mil--kn-/1281491/
<Mmike> ne kuzim te ljude
<Mmike> 'potrosio sam 100k kuna na lotu i nisam nista dobio, kmeee'
<ivoks> pa hoce li netko gogi odobriti status prevoditelja?
<gogo__> tamo niko nije  2 god provjeravao prijevode
<gogo__> Imam pitanje jedno
<ivoks> ajde da te odobrim...
<ivoks> gledao sam ja bio te prijevode svojevremeno
<Mmike> " Naš sin ima osam godina i ako mi ne otplatimo taj dug, to će morati on - govori Martina Budanović."
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> kakve tu to notorne gluposti
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~trebelnik-stefina
<ivoks> ?
<gogo__> Ako prevađam za ubuntu vivd jel se ti prijevodi impotiraju i za starije verzije
<gogo__> da
<gogo__> trebelnik
<ivoks> zasto imas zensko oko za avatar? :)
<ivoks> gogo__: mislim da da
<gogo__> ko ima žensko ime
<ivoks> zensko oko
<gogo__> a to sam stavio bezveze
<ivoks> apruvan
<gogo__> Ok, hvala!
<SilverSpace> od kad se iz unity ne moze direktnoo do datoteke u launchpad ja nisam vise ispravljao 
<jelly-home> https://www.mainframe2.com/infographic sve u oblak
<SilverSpace> to kad pukne obe oblak u kujac
<ivoks> jelly-home: tak radi photoshop za android
<jelly-home> ovi imaju frejmvork za puknuti bilo koju windows aplikaciju gore
<jelly-home> ne kuzim kak im je MS slozio licenciranje
<ivoks> ms je tu puno pametniji nego nege linux distre
<jelly-home> (koje je nama interno problem za VDI)
<jelly-home> ak bi mogao zamijeniti 150 seatova za studente sa tim djubretom, $$$ :-)
<Mmike> ivoks: cestitaj dosaboy na zarukama! :D
<jelly-home> puknem im svima ubuntu i chromium sa webgl fullscreen i vozi
<jelly-home> ivoks: mislis da se da dogovorit?
<ivoks> jelly-home: pitaj microsoft, izaci ce ti u susret
<jelly-home> hmm
<ivoks> jelly-home: oni se ne bore protiv clouda vec i sami traze najbolji nacin
<ivoks> redhat je tu prilicno zilav, jer jos uvijek traze licencu po instanci
<ivoks> microsoft je pametniji
<ivoks> Mmike: aj konacno
<jelly-home> redhat je spor i to ce im doci glave
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, interna sala, al', svejedno mu cestitaj :D
<jelly-home> likewise ibm 
<ivoks> hp je pak izgubljen
<ivoks> kao i dell
<Mmike> mislim, nije se zarucio :D
<Mmike> al' mu cestitaj! :D
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> samo si pobudio tugu u meni
<ivoks> :/
<jelly-home> ne znam kak Oracle uspijeva prezivit, valjda su na njih svi vec odavno navikli da su djubrad s licencama i da se to mora platit
<ivoks> SaaS and PaaS Cloud Revenue Up 32%, Software and Cloud Revenue Up 6% to $6.6 Billion
<ivoks> oracle ^
<Mmike> ivoks: ne  bit tuzan, sloboda je lijepa stvar
<Mmike> nazalost, to sskuzis tek kad te zauzmu
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10945667_854204974643223_9109663376795782108_n.jpg?oh=a19d5f54dc1e38bf0fbf928b2909ac2c&oe=556AE2CB&__gda__=1428371059_d36aed3603478774f6a284d7fbede09f
<jelly-home> 8-port giga switch za 105 kn http://www.links.hr/?naziv=&option=artikl&id_artikl=053.506.192#grupna-kupnja
<Mmike> jelly-home: ja imam doma nekvi dlink isto, isto 8porta gigabitan, mislimd a sam ga pred jedno 3-4 godine platio isto tak oko 110-120 kuma
<jelly-home> imam 5port i bio je ~200kn 
<jelly-home> ali bijeli :-)
<Mmike> da, i moj je bijeli
<Mmike> neki 'green' nesto :D
<jelly-home> 5 mi je knap, ne mogu u spajz^H^H^H^H^Hserverskoj sobi nista vise spojiti
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> (windows rant)
<jelly-home> ee taj green isto
<Mmike> jucer bio kod sestre i turio joj SSD u stroj
<jelly-home> jebaga di si ga naso od 8 za tu cijenu
<Mmike> prije je imala 3 diska od 250, 300 i 500 GB
<Mmike> jelly-home: mislim da isto u linksu :)
<jelly-home> na poslu sam izbacio 320GB disk iz raid1 polja i sad sve radi brze
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> ssd od 128 giga, sistemski (C) disk od 200 giga, obrisali viska sranja iz MyDocs i to, shrinkao patriciju u gpartedu ,ddao cijeli veliki disk na ssd, s partedom obrisao/popravio sve, ma milina
<Mmike> zbutale se windoze, pokrenuo onaj 'izmjeri mi kurac' da dobijem novi excellence mark, ovaj skuzio ssd, ugasio defrag i ina sranja, sve 5
<Mmike> e, da, i stavio jos jedan 2TB disk i izvadio sve ostale diskove van
<Mmike> i sad, kopiram ja podatke
<Mmike> u windowsima
<Mmike> sa onim govnom od windows explorera :)
<Mmike> cijelu tekmu pogledao i jos pol 'zlatni dijamant' filma, ovaj jos kopira
<Mmike> i skuzio da je stalo nesh
<Mmike> i cancel, i nece
<Mmike> i kad si uporan srusi se exporer
<Mmike> nemres kopirat vise od 5-6k fajlova odjednom, inace se windows explorer zblesira :)
<Mmike> propali OS, nevjeorjatno
<jelly-home> koliko je dobio na WinPeen bodova?
<Mmike> 1
<Mmike> zato kaj iz nekog razloga nije skuzio driver za graficku
<Mmike> iako je driver instaliran i radi super
<Mmike> GTX560 je unutra
<jelly-home> lol
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i nece aero upalit zato :)
<Mmike> inace, zbuto nazad sysrescuecd, ntfs-3g, i sa midnight commanderom sve iskopirao bez-po-muke
<weshmash1an> mornin'
<jelly-home> Mmike: xcopy još postoji kao CLI naredba
<ivoks> xcopy :)
<jelly-home> i ima fičure.
<Mmike> jelly-home: ne postoji
<Mmike> ima robocopy
<Mmike> koji je isto ocajan
<Mmike> tja
 * Mmike je htio u biti malo BotaniCara isprovocirat
<Mmike> al' lik se neda
<jelly-home> Mmike: Meni Radi™ na sedmici
<Mmike> xcopy /?
<Mmike> pash vidjet da je deprecated
<Mmike> robocopy je 'bolja' inkarnacija
<jelly-home> so fucking what?
<Mmike> pa xcopy je potrgan
<Mmike> ne skopira sve
<jelly-home> Å¡to ne skopira?
<Mmike> pa su odustali od popravljanja istog i napravili robocopy
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> gugl mi je reko da je xcopy drek i da uzmem robocopy
<weshmashian> a i ti vjerujes guglu
<weshmashian> gugl veli kak je mongo super isto tak :)
<Mmike> istina
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Now-small-form-factor-PC-mouse # ovo je PC , a ne ti :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je PC
<Mmike> Perina Cura
<jelly-home> pimpek crveni
<weshmashian> puppet cluster
<SilverSpace> bas ste neozbiljni :)
<jelly-home> mi smo neozbiljni?  A ovi što naprave wifi antenu koju poklopiš rukom?
<jelly-home> nek se grije...
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly-home> ?
<SilverSpace> aa 
<Mmike> rotflrot :)
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.rost.hr/hr/nekretnine/ponuda/1274/
<jelly-home> zgodno ak imas para
<ivoks> stan?
<jelly-home> najam
<ivoks> da, to sam si uzeo... cijena je nesto niza nego ova oglasena
<jelly-home> ivoks: pricuvu placa vlasnik?
<Mmike> meni se to cini puno
<Mmike> ok, lokacija je 
<ivoks> nije ta cijena koja gore pise
<ivoks> pricuvu placa vlasnik, da
<Mmike> ivoks: ja za taj stan nebi dao vise od 2500 kuna
<Mmike> a za 2500 kuna mosh u spanskom dobit 90 kvadrata
<Mmike> doduse u starijoj zggradi i to
<ivoks> jebte spansko
<Mmike> al' bar nemas jebadu s guzvom i prometom
<ivoks> i oronule zgrade
<Mmike> idealno je spansko
<ivoks> kak nemam
<Mmike> vrtici skole u blizini
<ivoks> treba mi sat vremena do ureda
<Mmike> soping centri u blizini
<ivoks> kenny18: koliko ti treba do ureda? :)
<Mmike> na krivom ti mjestu ured :D
<Mmike> velim, sve ovisi
<Mmike> meni bi smrt bilo zivjeti u centru
<Mmike> sad, eto
<Mmike> ja idem po zenu
<Mmike> i trebat ce mi bar 40 minuta do nje
<Mmike> ili do doma ak idem drito doma
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly-home> ivoks: gle, imas garazu, klimu, nemas pricuvu, stan je uredjen, to sve vrijedi bar 500-800kn
<kenny18> ivoks: jedno pol sata ;)
<ivoks> da, i ktome ga ne treba grijati opce
<jelly-home> ja sam usicario slican za 280€ na tresnjevci, ali 40 kvadrata, i garaza bi me dosla jos 50€
<Mmike> kenny18: kaj, u 5 ujutro ak ides? :D
<jelly-home> plin je bio 150kn mjesecno u zimskim mjesecima, fantasticno
<Mmike> meni je knjogovodja u dubravi, od tu di jesam (dzamija, ajmo rec) do nje mi treba skoro 40 minuta
<ivoks> kad se vozis po zvonimirovoj
<jelly-home> (etazno centralno, grijanje i topla voda je bila na plin)
<Mmike> a iz spanskog mi treba oko 50 minuta zato kaj obilazicnom propizdim pa mi je brze
<ivoks> najlosija prometnica u gradu
<kenny18> Mmike: treba gadati semafore :D
<Mmike> kenny18: a nemosh kad svi stoje
<Mmike> idealno je oko 9:30-11
<Mmike> tempomat na 60, i prodjem od vemila do drziceve bez stajanja
<Mmike> ugl, ivoks 
<Mmike> ak ti se dopada i ak si zadovoljan, go for it
<kenny18> Mmike: nekada da, ali u zadnji par tjedana je dobro ujutro. oko pola sata do ureda.
<Mmike> ja bi za 3500 kuna radije zivio u kupineckom kraljevcu u kuci s ogromnom okucnicom
<Mmike> i jos stavio 1000 kuna u djep :D
<Mmike> zena ima 15 minuta do posla
<Mmike> ja radim od doma
<Mmike> vrtic na 10 minuta pjeske
<Mmike> skola isto
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> zena ce me ubit :)
<jelly-home> ti si obiteljski coek s drugim prijoritetima
<jelly-home> i <Mmike> ja radim od doma # 
<ivoks> a ovi ogotovi
<ivoks> odose
<jelly-home> na sekundu
<jelly-home> Jan 26 16:00:03 <--     kenny18 has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<jelly-home> Jan 26 08:57:57 -->     kenny18 (~kenny@58-151.dsl.iskon.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<jelly-home> Jan 26 09:02:20 -->     mirka (~mirka@58-151.dsl.iskon.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<jelly-home> ivoks: jel ti to placas za 7 sati rada? :-)
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> mozda bi se trebao kod tebe zaposlit a ne u telekomu
<ivoks> eh, sad kazes
<ivoks> da stvar bude bolja, pise im se 8 sati
<ivoks> a rade 7
<jelly-home> pa dobro, to se prebije cijenom sata
<jelly-home> vjerojatno zbog blesavih zakona
<jelly-home> ivoks: brzo obrisi logove kanala da niko ne vidi
<porezna> dobili smo dojavu da netko krivo pise sate rada
<porezna> molim odgovor
<jelly-home> ZENO, SAKRI DEVIZE!!1
<porezna> citamo vase logove !
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, to je kaznjivo
<jelly-home> sad znamo i za koga turbo stvarno radi
<obruT> HT je samo krinka ;)
<obruT> tu sam da citam mailove i sms-ove i pratim svu komunikaciju u kojoj se spominju porezne nepodopstine :)
<obruT> da vidimo arhivu prekrsaja.... From: jelly, To: Mmike, Subject: mandarine
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa, radniku placas vrijeme koje je utrosio sjedec kod tebe, ne po ucinku
 * Mmike nema radno vrijeme - u ugovoru stoji 'samostalno rasporedjuje radno vrijeme' ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to znaci 
<SilverSpace> da nis ne radis 
<Mmike> da nemam radno vrijeme i da radim kak hocu
<Mmike> k'o clan uprave drustva imam na to pravo
<Mmike> glavni razlog je to kaj ak napravim racun u 23:50 da me nitko ne moze gnjavit da sam 'radio van radnog vremena'
<Mmike> (iako me realno nitko nemre gnjavit jer za to mora doc radna inspekcija i ustanovit da sam tad radio, a nemre jer nema di doc)
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> obruT, ti si rek'o da imas Commodore Plus/4 ?
<jelly-home> Mmike: zar ne moras za d.o.o. imat adresu i poslovni prostor?
<Mmike> jelly-home, #define poslovni prostor
<Mmike> moras imat sjediste
<Mmike> mjesto di ce ti stizat posta i to
<Mmike> d.o.o. opce ne mora imat zaposlene, for that matter
<obruT> Mmike: nemam taj...
 * Mmike se pita jel' itko ikad aktivno koristio CP/M na C128
<jelly-home> bio je prespor
<jelly-home> sav IO je isao i dalje kroz 8510 CPU a Z80 je bio usporen na pola brzine koliko je mogao
<jelly-home> also kad sam dobio turbo pascal 1.0 i wordstar i supercalc za to, vec sam imao access PC-jima u skoli
<markosejic> d vecerž
<Mmike> jelly-home, a, do ziloga se nije moglo u c128 modu?
<jelly-home> Mmike: samo jedan cpu ima pristup memoriji istovremeno
<Mmike> kaj nije c128 imao dva databanka?
<Mmike> 2x64k ?
<jelly-home> je
<jelly-home> ali je jedan bus
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ali uzmi u obzir da je floppy imao svoj 6502... http://www.kirps.com/web/main/_blog/all/in-memory-of-the-commodore-c128.shtml > I also remember that there was at least one attempt to do multiprocessing with a C128D by using the MOS 8502 and the disk controller which was in fact a MOS 6502 and had its own RAM.
 * Mmike je pisao "multiprocessing" rutine za C64 i 1541 :)
<Mmike> doduse, nisu bas shareali podatke ;)
<jelly-home> vecina turbo loadera za floppy je koristila kod na strani floppyja 
<markosejic> sinoc sam testirao malo frontend za Mame emulator
<jelly-home> originalni Pirates! disk, je, na meni do danas nepoznat nacin, to radio automatski bez da si prvo ucitao turbo i startao/uploadao na floppy ili ga ucitao sa USER naredbom za CBM DOS
<jelly-home> samo load"*",8,1 i radio je 6-7 puta brze, odman
<jelly-home> also imali su zgodni boot loader.   C128 i 1571 imaju autoboot za 128 mod, i kod od Pirates! diska je bootao u 128, pushao lO"*",8,1 \n rU \n u keyboard buffer na mjesto za c64, i presao u 64 mod
<jelly-home> tada, automatski boot za c64
<jelly-home> (to sam ukrao i radio boot meni za svoje diskete)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> "Using CP/M mode required use of a boot diskette. The diskette was included with the computer, which did not include a disk drive."
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> (osim ak si kupio C128D jeli)
<jelly-home> jos se sjecam da je bila ogromna naljepnica preko diskete i koverte i na njoj sitnim slovima EULA od DEC-a
<jelly-home> to si morao strgat ako si htio izvadit disketu
<Mmike> jelly-home, ti nisi C64 imoa?
<Mmike> imoa?
<Mmike> iaom?
<Mmike> uturim ti tutruk!
<Mmike> IMAO
<jelly-home> ne, C128D
<markosejic> ja sam davno kod kumova oni su imali amigu
<jelly-home> poslije sam gledao u to vrijeme se za istu lovu mogao dobiti Atari 1040ST 
<jelly-home> al s njim bi kurca naucio, stavit disketu i igrat se
 * Mmike je C64 imao
<Mmike> starci nisu htjeli poslije kupit 128cu
<Mmike> nisu para imali, vele
<jelly-home> ova je tad kostala 1700DEM (i jos 1000DEM za monitor)
<Mmike> al' sam zato vec u 1vom srednje dobio 286icu :)
<Mmike> moji su 83ce C64 platili oko 1000 maraka, i VC1541 jos oko 1400 maraka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad je to bilo 
<Mmike> brijem da je floppy odredio putanju spram baza podataka :D
<SilverSpace> ja negje prije 87 se upoznao sa pc
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 91ve?
<Mmike> kad je rat poceo?
<Mmike> tad sam ja krenuo u prvi srednje
<Mmike> prvi ispit iz povijesti i - zracna opasnost :)
<Mmike> 286icu sam dobio malo poslije toga
<SilverSpace> univerzijada u zg 
<Mmike> imala je VGA graficku sa 256k video memorije i crno bijeli monitor
<SilverSpace> nesto prije 
<SilverSpace> mada sam dosta kasnije kupio racunalo 
<SilverSpace> 94 mislim
<SilverSpace> amd 
<jelly-home> Mmike: fensi smensi
<jelly-home> 256 nijansi sive :-)
<SilverSpace> ni ne sjecam se koliko bio mzerca
<SilverSpace> inin racunalni centar 
<Mmike> sjecam se instalacije windowsa3.0 na taj komp
<Mmike> mega RAMa
<Mmike> word2.0 je radio - jedva
<jelly-home> cudno
<Mmike> a par godina kasnije sam si sam kupio 386icu s 4 mege rama, i jos kasnije 387 :) (387ica je bila totalno bacanje novca :) )
<jelly-home> da si vrtio linuxe, ne bi bila
<Mmike> kad sam prvi put vrtio linuxe imao sam vec Pentijuma
<Mmike> kod Erkalovica u Dugavama :)
<markosejic> dobra stara vremena i amiga 500
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> imam i to u podrumu
<Mmike> al' to nisam nikad imao
<Mmike> to sam kupio naknadno
<Mmike> pa k'o da se ne racuna nekak
<Mmike> inace, na ovoj 286ici sam napravio prvi svoj program za vodit videoteku :)
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> jel bio clipper
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> qbasic
<jelly-home> lol!
<Mmike> indeed :)
<Mmike> cak sam u Cju napisao rutine koje su mogle brzo sakrit/vratit pozadinu, pa sam imao, kakti, prozore :) k'o sto si imao u borlandovom turbopascalu :)
<jelly-home> ooh
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' to nije nist
<Mmike> imao sam 'copy protection' :)
<Mmike> na turbo glup nacin
<Mmike> citao sam neka sranja iz biosa i zakodirao ih neki svojim mario-turbo-xor-kurac algoritmom ;D)
<Mmike> i onda kad bi se softver prekopirao ovo bi reklo 'aj bok'
<jelly-home> nis ne brini, sav copy protection je turbo glup
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> ovo je bilo pre lako razbiti
<Mmike> srecom sam bio jedini klinac u kvartu koji je nesto 'znao s kompovima'
<Mmike> ugl, jedno 10ak videoteka u zagrebu je koristilo moj softver :)
<Mmike> i to su svi platili jer se - nije dalo kopirat :)
<jelly-home> sto je i poanta, ne
<jelly-home> vidio sam da videoteka pauk tu u ozaljskoj jos uvijek postoji
<jelly-home> kak su uspjeli prezivjet s obzirom na torrente
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> kad ti krepaju baterje na misu usred noci ides spat 
<nicols> jutro!
<hbogner> ola
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-27
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro , kaj jucer fakat nitko nije pricao, ili meni IRC kenja ? 
<BotaniCar> Opet novi selinux policy \o/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne racuna se ako ti ne pricas :)
<BotaniCar> Bome, ispada da bu ovo umrlo bez mmiketa i mene, tvojih F1 vijesti jednostavno nema dovoljno :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jos par dana pa testiranja f1
<SilverSpace> jebote tek je sutra rukomet 
<SilverSpace> ude jucer mama u stan i sa vrata zove Franka 
<SilverSpace> a on Kaj? vec si culaa ha 
<SilverSpace> i kaj ces mu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja sam 2-3 mamca jucer bacio (windoze su sranje, widnows explorer nezna kopirat fajlove, i tak), al' nista
<Mmike> vec sam pomislio da t ije lose :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> durdubak je bacen 
 * SilverSpace ove godine mora navojati za ekipu koju najvise mrzi u f1
<Mmike> durdu...sta? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ferrari?
<Mmike> durdubak je vrsta pijavice, koja ne sise krv
<Mmike> go, figure
<Mmike> go go, figure figure
<Mmike> go figure :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<SilverSpace> ferrari
<SilverSpace> Mmike: durdubak je najbolji mamac za soma :)
<SilverSpace> bacio si mamac somu BotaniCar :)
<SilverSpace> i nije se ulovio
<SilverSpace> koji su ovo lopine 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/varga-platio-sedam-milijuna-vojkovicu-za-posredovanje-986294
<SilverSpace> sanader je mala beba 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: onda mi je irc nekaj sral, nish nisam vidio napisano 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to ti je zato kaj si na windozima 
<SilverSpace> kaj bi irc bio kriv
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne iskljucujem mogucnost :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, zakaj sam na drugim kanalima vidio tekst ... bah
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Nakon skoro 40 godina Dnevnik HTV-a počinjat će u 19 sati.
<SilverSpace> hm
<BotaniCar> si videl, sitnim slovima pisu i da  postoji mogucnost da zamijene sve voditelje :) 
<SilverSpace> to je ok za zimu 
<BotaniCar> I, pazi bisere, sad mijenjaju koncept, kad je HTV dnevnik napokon poceo sustizati dnevnik NoveTV po gledanosti :)
<SilverSpace> ljeti to nitko ne gleda
<BotaniCar> Ako radi - strgaj
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: treba malo vise prostora dati milanovicu u zadnjoj godini mandata 
<SilverSpace> u najgledanijem terminu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mislis da bu nam imao kaj reci ? D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ocito misli da da 
<SilverSpace> mada mislim da mu nema spasa 
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> mirka nam kasni... ts ts ts ts
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi pripremio kukuruz i zob za klecanje? :)
<ivoks> je je
<ivoks> vec je dobila jezikovu juhu :)
<ivoks> ok, trazim ideje
<ivoks> porezna je uvela jos jednu perverziju ove godine
<ivoks> pa sad na racun moram pisati 'Obračun PDV-a prema naplaćenoj naknadi'
<ivoks> zna li netko kako to prevesti na engleski?
<ivoks> VAT is balanced once payment has been received
<Mmike> ivoks, ti nisi u sustavu PDVa?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> ali sam podnio zahtjev da mi se PDV obracunava prema naplati, a ne izdavanju racuna
<ivoks> jer, iako sam obrtnik i tako sam imao do sad, oni su od 1.1. sve prebacili na placanje prema izdavanju racuna
<ivoks> pa svi koji su htjeli i mogli, morali su podnijeti zahtjev da im se naplacuje po naplati
<ivoks> za kaznu moram stavljati ovu gore recenicu na racun
<ivoks> Mmike: da bi usao u sustav PDVa moram imati promet od 80.000kn (ili je bar tak prije bilo)
<ivoks> kaj mislis da troje zaposlenih u godinu dana ne moze ostvariti takav promet? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da si tipican Dubrava-BMW-poduzetnik, ne bi mogli :D
<SilverSpace> hm bmw?
<SilverSpace> ne znam takve
<BotaniCar> pa, koji je jedan od 3 najzastupljenija car-branda u dzubravi ? Tamo jos uvijek vlada "sveta trojka" :)
<ivoks> bmw nemam niti cu ikad imati
<ivoks> ja sam vise merc/lexus tip
<ivoks> a iz dubrave selim :)
<BotaniCar> Lexus <3
<SilverSpace> jamajka 
<BotaniCar> Stavi u google translate da prevodi Hrvatski u Grcki, u HR kucicu upisi "uhljeb" :)
<BotaniCar> $profit
<jelly-home> https://translate.google.com/#hr/el/uhljeb ?
<jelly-home> nije preveo
<Mmike> ping
<ivoks> pong
<Mmike> ok, nije crklo :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa kaj nijne kad si preko 300k godisnje da moras uc u PDV?
<Mmike> btw, koliko znam, to 'prema naplati' vise ne mora pisati na racunu, moralo je do 1.1 (jer su ukinuli kad smo u EU usli da pise R1)
<Mmike> mislim da su ukinuli i tromjesecni PDV
<Mmike> tko ce to sve pohvatat
<ivoks> Mmike: svejedno, opet bi bio preko toga :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, to sad moras pisati
<Mmike> ivoks: pa da, zato velim, kaj ti nisi u sustavu PDVa? :)
<Mmike> preko 300k nemres birat osh nesh, right? Placas PDV po izdanom racunu
<Mmike> i ti si obveznik poreza na dobit, ne na dohodak, right?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, od 1.1. mozes placati po naplacenom racunu
<ivoks> ali moras podnijeti zahtjev poreznoj
<ivoks> i kada ti odobre, onda moras staviti ovu gore recenicu
<ivoks> i firme i obrtnici
<ivoks> ako zahtjev nisi predao do 15.1., onda si zakasnio
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ja bio uvjeren da je to samo za one koji imaju manje od 300k kuna prihoda godisnje
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to je za one do 3 milijuna kuna prometa
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> tu jos nisam :D
<Mmike> al' i tak imam tak malo izlaznih racuna u .hr, i manje-vise su svi placeni na vrijeme
<ivoks> odnosno jesi
 * Mmike je danas izrazito umoran
<ivoks> nisi *preko* 3 milijuna
<Mmike> u biti, da :)
<Mmike> nisam preko :)
<Mmike> imam bug u sieve filterima
<Mmike> mail za mailinglistu ako ima mene u To ili Cc polju se ne skopira i u folder di bi trebao
<Mmike> hm, ili ne dobijem dva maila?
<Mmike> osla i sapphireica
<Mmike> sroko mi se chrome
<Mmike> svi tabovi :D
<Mmike> i automacki se upalio firefox
<Mmike> IMAM VIRUS!!!
<Vlado9A3CY> sjecam se starih dobrih vremena kada sam i ja imao virus :D
<SilverSpace> gripu ?
<vileni> Mmike: sad si sve prodao?
<Mmike> vileni: imam jos jednu safiricu i 800W napajanje
<Mmike> i plocu i proc, a'l su jadni i ploca i proc :)
<vileni> Mmike: na prodaju ili za sebe?
<Mmike> ploci ne radi ethernet nit sata portovi (ili mozda sata rade, nisam siguran, mreza sigurno ne radi), a proc je athlon le nesto
<Mmike> na prodaju
<Mmike> ja sam si uzeo onu GTX780 za 1k kuna u Zupanji :)
<jelly-home> zasto nema jeftinih nvidija sa displayportom, jel oni mrze DP ili sta
<Mmike> pbh
<Mmike> nasao sam link sa tonom literature o distribuiranim sustavima
<Mmike> teorijske
<Mmike> ja sam bio svjestan samo dvije 'brije' od tamo - quorum election drekec i CAP theorem
<Mmike> a kad ono:
<Mmike> http://the-paper-trail.org/blog/distributed-systems-theory-for-the-distributed-systems-engineer/
<jelly-home> lol, "If you tame all the concepts and techniques on this list, I’d like to talk to you about engineering positions"
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> [30284:30329:0127/103926:ERROR:shared_memory_posix.cc(231)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.com.google.Chrome.VKopjF failed: Too many open files
<Mmike> kraaa
<Mmike> CTS Engineering Project Lead: mario.splivalo@canonical.com
<Mmike> pogodite kaj me zapalo
<vileni> mongo?
<Mmike> mysql
<Mmike> vileni: ramstek danas?
<vileni> Mmike: kad, gdje, sto
<BotaniCar> ziviJo ja : SQLException: ERROR: more than one row returned by a subquery used as an expression
<ivoks> sto ovdje ne valja?
<ivoks> header      __NOSMTP_AUTH  X-SMTP-Auth =~ /^no$/m
<ivoks> meta        SMTP_AUTH      !__NO_SMTP_AUTH
<Mmike> komplicirani upiti za rano jutro
<Mmike> ja cu fakat morat naucit kineski :)
<Mmike> ivoks: znas ti kaj kineskog?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne bas
<Mmike> ok, nije kategoricko 'ne' :D
<Mmike> vileni: mlinarica, oko 12:30, cim mi sastanak zavrsi
<vileni> pokupis me tu negdje? :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne znam, ali ak već mečiraš samo /^no$/, zašto /m i zašto ne jednostavno eq umjesto regexa?
<Mmike> vileni: ja sam u gradu kod dzamije, tj, kod branimirac placa
<jelly-home> pretpostavljam da je to perl-olik jezik
<vileni> ok, onda to nije usput :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: mene muci sto ovo meca bas sve
<ivoks> svaki mail pogodi taj rule
<jelly-home> ivoks: /m matchira cijeli redak, _uključujući_ X-SMTP-Auth
<jelly-home> https://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/WritingRules
<jelly-home> Note that if you want to use the '^' character here, you must put an m at the end of your line, which will look at the header one line at a time.
<jelly-home> header LOCAL_DEMONSTRATION_WEIRD_FROM  ALL =~ /^FrOM\:/m
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> i onda matcha 'no'
<ivoks> ima smisla..
<jelly-home> mislim da ne bi smio nikad matchat, jer nikad ne postoji header X-SMTP-Auth čiji redak je samo "no"
<ivoks> ne, ovak
<ivoks> ALL =~ /^X-SMTP-Auth: no$/m
<ivoks> X-SMTP-Auth =~ /no/i
<ivoks> idem ovo probat
<jelly-home> al to bude matchalo i X-SMTP-Auth: zanoktica
<ivoks> to ja dajem samo primjer
<ivoks> drugacije ja to zovem ;)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> brijem da mene nesto drugo zajebava
 * jelly-home mrzi upite koji daju "primjer" koji ne odgovara stvarnom problemu
<ivoks> ne mogu napisati pravi header
<ivoks> jer je ovo javan kanal
<ivoks> X-SMTP-Auth: no je preocito
<ivoks> ovo ce biti X-random: random
<jelly-home> mislim da nikog nije briga za tvoj supertajni header, što može napraviti i da ga pročita?
 * jelly-home sliježe ramenima
<ivoks> a sad ga seres :)
<ivoks> tak svejedno sto pise
<ivoks> fora je da to matcha svaki mail iz nekog razloga
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> vidis kak sam glup
<ivoks> i ti koji to nisi vidio :D
<ivoks> header      __NOSMTP_AUTH
<ivoks> meta        SMTP_AUTH      !__NO_SMTP_AUTH
<ivoks> __NOSMTP_AUTH =! __NO_SMTP_AUTH
<jelly-home> ha
<jelly-home> i njemu je to ok, !nesto_nedefinirano ?
<jelly-home> onda taj "spamassassin --lint" klinca ne linta
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> al eto, to je bilo to
<ivoks> Sukladno ranijim najavama iz Honde je stigla potvrda kako će model Accord napustiti europska tržišta te kako neće dobiti nasljednika.
<ivoks> KAJ?!
<ivoks> http://automobiles.honda.com/hr-v
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/e23_2015-launchcamera1.jpg
<SilverSpace> 2015 sezona
<SilverSpace> nema ruznog nosa
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sad je cijeli ruzan
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ja bum poslal prijedlog da ove moje devove lupe po novcaniku: 
<BotaniCar> org.hibernate.QueryException: Not all named parameters have been set: [gln] [select new map(p.id as id,p.gln as gln,p.dataSourceGln as dataSourceGln,p.status as status,(select cg.localSync from ChannelGln cg where cg.gln=p.gln) as localSync,(select 1 from ChannelGln cg where cg.gln=p.gln and cg.channelId is not null) as hasChannel,p.updatedAt as updatedAt,p.deletedAt as deletedAt)  from PartyDocument p  where p.gln like (:gln)  order by id desc
<BotaniCar> Jebate, kaj je lepo kad ti framework pise query :) 
<BotaniCar> Nema veze kaj ne radi :)
<ivoks> nafta 45$
<ivoks> steta sto euro klizi
<ivoks> a kuna ne moze ni sa eurom drzati korak vise
<ivoks> ne bi se iznenadio da se euro i dolar izjednace do kraja godine
<tonil> ivoks, do kraja godine ??
<tonil> ha ha ha
<tonil> prije do kraja miseca
<tonil> hebe me se,priljevi u jednoj i drugoj valuti
<tonil> a dolar je uvik ima onu čar koju pamtim jos kao klinac u devedestim
<ivoks> vidis ti ovog milanovica
<ivoks> ovo je tuzno
<ivoks> lik je angazirao najboljeg konzultata u SAD-u
<ivoks> al ne da pomogne hrvatskoj, nego SDP-u sa opet dobije izbore
<tonil> :/ a smeća,zavrsit ce ko đapić 
<tonil> svi ce mu na kraju okrenit leđa
<tonil> tako bude sa svakom zeljeznom rukom
<SilverSpace> no no 
<SilverSpace> rucak
<weshmashian> jutar
<BotaniCar> jutro , mashinerijo ! 
<SilverSpace> zjevvvv
<BotaniCar> This technique gave Kepler 444 an age of 11.2 billion years, plus or minus 1 billion years. # ono kad ti je mjerna tolerancija milijardu godina :) 
<ivoks> 10% nije ni malo
<BotaniCar> Velim, fina granica tolerancije ( nda, pricam o http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26856-ancient-planets-are-almost-as-old-as-the-universe.html )
<SilverSpace> joj kaj
<gogo__> ivoks
<ivoks> gogo__
<gogo__> imam po datoteku od synaptic managera prevedenu i deluge torrent klijent
<gogo__> jučer sam probao imortirat
<gogo__> aono niš
<gogo__> nkei drugi tim postavljen na launchpadu
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mozda si ga u krivi jezik importirao
<gogo__> jok
<gogo__> gle
<gogo__> https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-hr
<ivoks> These synaptic translations are managed by Launchpad Croatian Translators.
<ivoks> https://translations.launchpad.net/synaptic/main/+lang/hr
<ivoks> da, vidis
<ivoks> nemam pojma koji su ovi :)
<gogo__> https://translations.launchpad.net/synaptic/main/+lang/hr
<ivoks> a nis, onda se javi njima
<ivoks> bilo bi dobro da ih i pitas da nam se tu jave, pa da to objedinimo
<ivoks> oni su vjerojatno aktivniji
<gogo__> jesu
<gogo__> al sam gledao kak prevađaju
<gogo__> bezveze bez provjere i s greškama
<ivoks> zato treba i popricati
<ivoks> da im kazemo koja su nasa iskustva
<ivoks> i sto smo mi skuzili da je najbolje
<ivoks> al ovo je cudno
<ivoks> lp prevoditelji bi trebali prevoditi samo LP
<ivoks> mozda je bilo nekih promjena
<ivoks> ja zbilja u tome nisam aktivan vec duze vrijeme :/
<Mmike> ivoks: jel bi ja mogo sutra svratit do tebe u ured? Da ti donesem normalan viski, da vidim mirku i da popijemo kavu i da resimo ubuntu server (pretpostavljam da neces dolaziti na HULK skupstinu).
<gogo__> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators/
<jelly-home> nego, kak se ti prijevodi synaptica vrate natrag u Debian?
<gogo__> Pod Croatia su oni postavljeni
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes svratiti, mirka ti je bolesna
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> necu onda 
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> ivoks: prenesi joj moje zelje za brzim ozdravljenjem!
<ivoks> mirka: ^
<mirka> :)) tenks Mmike
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo smrdi na "mirka, nekaj te trebam" :) 
<Mmike> mirka: ! :) :)
<Mmike> mirka: da nisi i ti u Spanskom doma negdje? :)
<mirka> heh...malo puno istocnije  :)
<Mmike> malo puno :D
<BotaniCar> Dubrava u kući ! :)
<Mmike> kaj, sesvetski kraljevec? :)
<Mmike> Markovo polje!
<BotaniCar> Suseda :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ima stambenih objekata u M.Polju ? Mislio sam da je tamo sve jedno veliko groblje 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mozda ima u djurdjekovcu?
<Mmike> ili u vogrovcu donjem? :)
<BotaniCar> Jebate, ti si bolji od guglmapsa
 * Mmike gleda google maps i lupeta nazive mjesta :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> toponime, jeld
<Mmike> ili kak vec :)
<ivoks> jadna cura
<ivoks> tipicni problem informaticke zajednice
<ivoks> pojavi se curka i onda se pokazete kao stoka :)
<ivoks> ...znate kak je meni tesko; sjedi prek puta cijeli dan :D
 * BotaniCar radi u uredu u kojem je jedini muskarac
<SilverSpace> ides
<BotaniCar> Da, znas na kaj to lici kad se PMSovi syncaju .. 
<SilverSpace> ugrozena si biljka
<SilverSpace> 15% ljekova je lazno na trzistu
<BotaniCar> "lazno" kao nefunkcionalno, ili kao krivotvoreno ( ili nesto trece ) ? 
<SilverSpace> krivotvorine 
<SilverSpace> sumnjivog sadrzaja
<SilverSpace> ponekada i smrtonosne
<BotaniCar> Nemaj beda, ovo kaj smo (firma) naucili iz Izraela bi trebalo stici pocetkom iduce godine, sve cemo ih uloviti ! 
<BotaniCar> *narucili 
<SilverSpace> lol lik je uso u trgovinu laznih naocala rebanica i kupuje laznim novcem trgovkinja se buni a on kao lazne rebanice jebiga evo i lazni novac
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> ivoks: kak sam ja sad ispo stoka? :)
<jelly-home> po defaultu!
 * jelly-home hides
<BotaniCar> Ma, ljubomoran je jer je mirka u jednoj recenici danas s tobom vise komunicirala nego s njim citav dan :) 
 * BotaniCar otpuze pod kamen
<jelly-home> ček, zaš sam -home
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj nisi doma ? :) 
 * Mmike se danas fakat muci dok razmislja
<jelly> BotaniCar: u ofisu je bolji link
<ivoks> Mmike: kak mislis 'ispo'?
 * BotaniCar smatra da je firmin link dovoljno dobar samo da bude buffer kucnom :) 
<ivoks> i kak mislis 'kak'?
<Mmike> <ivoks> pojavi se curka i onda se pokazete kao stoka :)
<Mmike> kak sad to? :)
 * Mmike ne kuzi
<Mmike> mirka: de objasni ti!
<ivoks> pa da, otkrijete se
 * Mmike uvijek spava otrkiven
<Mmike> otkriven
<Mmike> trkituven! :)D
<Mmike> velika firma ova tu, politikom se isto treba bavit :/
<ivoks> da, da...
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> RBA je nevjerojatan
<ivoks> ni u novom ebankingu nisu uveli 'reply' na poruke
<ivoks> nego svaki put moram ici 'posalji poruku'
<ivoks> ono
<ivoks> nema threadanja
<Mmike> oooo
<Mmike> novi ebanking
<Mmike> zaboravio sam na to
<Mmike> ajmo vidjet
<Mmike> Nemate potrebna prava za pristup servisu.
<Mmike> kaj?
 * Mmike se sve boji zvat
<hbogner> Mmike, nist sad, zablokirali te, i ceka te ovrha
<Mmike> ma nek me zablokiraju
<Mmike> mogu mi i sise otudjit
<Mmike> 4ti sam na listi cekanja
<jelly> koju muziku imaju
<SilverSpace> hladnoo pivo
<Mmike> jelly: neku
<Mmike> ISTU
<Mmike> ugl, mene jos nisu prebacili
<Mmike> zato se nemrem ulogirat
<jelly> %$@#% sambu i error kodove 
<jelly> nemrem namantat šer a ne znam zašto
<BotaniCar> hehe, pridruzujem se psovkama, meni je neki dan samba nemusto odbijala mountati nekaj iz CLIja, a kroz GUI je proslo iz prve :)
 * Mmike je odustao od sambe
<Mmike> i trosi nfs
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> ajde vidimo se od tamo
<jelly> biće da su na windows serveru nešto popečirali
<jelly> pa sad linux mašina možda mora biti dio domene
<ivoks> Ne može Atena biti Pariz, ne može grčka vojska parirati Turskoj, Grčka nije europska ekonomska ili politička sila, Grčka je de luxe Bugarska, još jedna Srbija i gotovo.
<ivoks> l o l
<jelly> BotaniCar: rebootat ću znc host because super duper glibc exploit
<ivoks> jelly: to nes novo?
<jelly> ivoks: jeste, zadnjih sat vremena
<ivoks> u kujac
<ivoks> imas more info?
<jelly> https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2015-0235
<jelly> pitanje je koliko je exploitable, al ko zna... u resolveru je bug, gethostbyname()
<jelly> tak da teoretski moze bit remote root prek maila, apacheja, bilo cega sto lookupa i logira remote host
<jelly> u redhat bugzilli pise nes malo vise
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> to je patchirano prije tjedan dana u ubuntuu
<jelly> gut
<jelly> brb
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3HhDIamFaE
<datase`> YouTube: #KallxoLive: Sheshi Skenderbeu  27.01.2015 - 0:00:00 - 11,930 views - 121 likes / 74 dislikes
<ivoks> zasto ih ne gadjaju u noge?
<markosejic> d vecer
<obruT> dosta su strpljivi
<markosejic> obruT: pozz
<obruT> da mene neko gadja kamenjem, dobio bi metak u celo
<SilverSpace> jebo opet kosovo protiv koga sad 
<jelly-home> jeboooo
<Mmike> 320 GB Sata Hitachi naynone?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je to
<Mmike> disk
<hbogner> kaj te interesira o njima Mmike, mislim da nicols zna nesto vise o hitachi diskovima nego ja, naime on/openit su nam dali hitachi diskove, pa mozda imaju vise iskustva s njima
<Mmike> interesira me ocel' netko kupit :)
<hbogner> ja nudim pivo u medvedgradu :D
<hbogner> diskovi nisu obavezni :D
<hbogner> ali tek negdje u 3. mjesecu
<jelly-home> Mmike: zasto bi neko zato htio dat novce!
<Mmike> jelly-home, nemam pojma
<Mmike> jelly-home, mozda mu treba?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti sve prodajes iz stana :)
<SilverSpace> svako malo nesto 
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, a kaj moze covjek, banka ga blokirala, sad prodaje p0rn diskove :D 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja gol 
<Mmike> i ja neobucen
<Mmike> p0rn samo taki
<hbogner> o_0 nisam mislio takav porn
 * hbogner mora otvorit bocu vina da zabravi ovo sto je Mmike rekao
<Mmike> Jan 27 20:32:33 buntor kernel: [593270.672767] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ERROR Transfer event TRB DMA ptr not part of current TD
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ovo je kamera
<Mmike> nist :)
<Mmike> mislio sam da ladica opet sere
<hbogner> dakle Mmike zivio ti meni, boca crnog vina te pozdravlja
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sangrija :)
<hbogner> nope, merlot
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, zivio :D
<Mmike> jelly-home, /dev/sdg: Unknown USB bridge [0x067b:0x2773 (0x100)]
<Mmike> jelly-home, smartctl na usb3 device
<jelly-home> cega ba
<Mmike> a imam usb3/esata ladicu
<Mmike> brijem da esata steka jer ploca sere
<Mmike> ili sam unutra nesh krivo posteko
<Mmike> ploca ima shareane sata portove
<Mmike> pa sam tu vjerojatno nesh pobrko
<Mmike> pa sam sad usb3 usteko
<jelly-home> "Unknown USB bridge" ne zvuci kao esata
<Mmike> pa sam se sjetiio da si pitao kak smart radi kroz usb3
<Mmike> pa sam eto probao :)
<jelly-home> i?
<jelly-home> jel radi ili ne?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> inace super radi usb3
<Mmike> 80MB/sec, brijem da ovaj disk nemre vise :)
<jelly-home> diskonektalo me
<jelly-home> a HDSentinel?
<Mmike> hdsentinel?
<Mmike> http://archive.org/stream/info-magazine-09/Info_Issue_09_1985_Dec-Jan_1986#page/n31/mode/2up
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase`> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 34°F / 1°C; Humidity: 93%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 28 mins, 20 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 39°F / 4°C; Low of 27°F / -3°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 39°F / 4°C; Low of 27°F / -3°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of (1 more message)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-28
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> GuttenTag!
<SilverSpace> kaj si za njemce poceo radit :)
<vileni> jutar
<BotaniCar> http://ma.ttias.be/critical-glibc-update-cve-2015-0235-gethostbyname-calls/ # glibc vrnabiliti
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVSFLbpIIrU
<datase`> YouTube: Michael Gray - The Week End - 0:03:25 - 822,110 views - 2200 likes / 58 dislikes
<BotaniCar> iss, kad izvrtim "lsof | grep libc | awk '{print $1}' | sort | uniq" dobijem milion rezultata, ovo bu zabavno za fixanje :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, e?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: reboot
<Mmike> pa sam apgrejdaj libc
<Mmike> i rebootaj
<Mmike> da
<BotaniCar> nda, samo rebootajte vi produkciju :) Neam ja oblake obleke i klastere pa da me boli tuki kaj se zeljezo resetira :) 
<BotaniCar> Aj, bar centos ima zakrpu :) I to je nekaj :) 
<BotaniCar> Bilo bu veselo navece kad krenem ributat virtualke 
<jelly-home> a gle, dal cu rebootat ili cu restartat samo produkcijski servis, isti kua
<jelly-home> ovak bar znas da se stroj boota, a mozes i usput stavit zakrpani kelner
 * Mmike ide napravit pasos
 * BotaniCar ode rebootat windowse :) To se smije jer su svi navikli :) 
<SilverSpace> pasos
<SilverSpace> putovnicu
<vileni> i3 zna biti jako zbunjujuc kad zelis kompliciranije stvari posloziti
<ivoks> leona popovic osvojila zlato
<SilverSpace> nadmocno
<ivoks> Rezultati objavljeni u časopisu British Medical Journal otkrivaju da se 10 kg masti pretvori u 8,4 kilograma ugljičnog dioksida kojeg izdišemo i 1,6 kilogram vode koju lučimo kroz mokraću, suze, znoj i druge tjelesne tekućine.
<ivoks> sto ce reci
<ivoks> da mrsavljenje poticne efekt staklenika
<SilverSpace> rukomet danas 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<BotaniCar> ivoks: next step je crowdfunding kampanje "pretiloscu do ozona" :) 
 * ivoks otkrio geek.hr
<SilverSpace> Sudac Dauster: Hrvatska ne pomaže koliko bi trebala. Zašto čuvati tajnost Jugoslavije koja je propala?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10390435_10153163577221840_1228529427893069180_n.jpg?oh=caf90f6a0d8e0295d7ac77cee6348c6f&oe=556173E5
<BotaniCar> moral bush s necim obraditi stijenke tamo di si rezao 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R21a5Zs8aZw
<datase`> YouTube: maNga - Yine Yeni Yeniden (Hadi İnşallah Filmi Soundtrack) - 0:03:27 - 1,593,692 views - 7360 likes / 224 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-UBTi58FmA
<datase`> YouTube: Fabriquez de jolis verres avec des bouteilles de bière usagées - 0:02:30 - 99,661 views - 114 likes / 12 dislikes
<SilverSpace> puno bolje rezanje http://vimeo.com/32724608
<jelly-home> Jan 27 18:50:42 dns1 pdns[4493]: Should not get here (WwW.TvRDKOkaMEN.com|28): please run pdnssec rectify-zone tvrdkokamen.com.
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * weshmashian otkrio emacs
<obrut> jes nabavio pedale ?
<obrut> za emacs, je li...
<weshmashian> to i set bubnjeva da si olaksam shortcutove
<obrut> http://www.userfriendly.org/cartoons/archives/07sep/uf010710.gif
<Mmike> weshmashian: velim ti ja :D
<Mmike> obrut: lol :D
<SilverSpace> bus ne bus
<Mmike> http://www.edigital.hr/unutarnji-tvrdi-disk/hdd-unutarnji-western-digital-wd40efrx-sata3-red-40tb/64mb-p368013.html?bid=&partner=10001
<Mmike> pa ovo opce nije puno
 * Mmike bi mogo upgrade storidza doma pocet radit lagano :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike bi mogao razmotriti napustanje koncepta lokalnog storidza :)
<vileni> Mmike: imas viska diskova? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mogao bih, slazem se
<Mmike> vileni: pa, ne trenutno, al' mozda bi mogo imat skoro :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: razmotrio. pointless. Ne imanje lokalno storidja stvara masu problema.
<vileni> Mmike: ajd iskombiniraj nesto, ja bi storage doma isto :)
<obrut> bome pala je cijena tog modela, ja platio nesto vise :P
<Mmike> obrut: kol'ko ?
<obrut> mislim da oko 1300-1400 kn, ne sjecam se
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jedini problem koji vidim je da internet moze puknut' na nedefinirano vrijeme, sto se da zaobici, za pare koje ces dati za diskove ubodes neki internet-on-a-stick i pretplatu 
<BotaniCar> Osim ako virtualke drzis na istom storidzu na kojem i filmove, onda imas pravo, trebas lokalno
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam virtualke doma
<Mmike> imam ih na hecneru :)
<Mmike> i linodu
<Mmike> i kajjaznam di
<BotaniCar> kaj ce ti onda diskovi za filmove :) 
<Mmike> backupi razni
<Mmike> gomile slika
<Mmike> filmovi deteta
<Mmike> hrpa toga
<BotaniCar> Backupi? Pa to se tek offsite drzi 
<Mmike> nemrem si zamislit da mi to nije lokalno
<Mmike> crkne link, osto sam bez toga
<Mmike> crkne cloud provider, osto sam bez toga
<BotaniCar> nemrem zamisliti <> nije dobra ideja
<Mmike> pa razmisljanja o enkripciji 
<Mmike> meh, ne isplativo
<Mmike> pre jeftini su diskovi da to nebi doma imao
<BotaniCar> kak neisplativo, dal bush X kkn za diskove, ja bi za te pare razmislio o alternativi :)
<BotaniCar> za dva diska ( koji buju pre mali za 2 godine ) imas 2 godine hecnera :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema alternative
<BotaniCar> OK :D
<Mmike> ak je tebi gust da su tvoji podaci negdje drugje, super
<Mmike> meni nije
<BotaniCar> ahh, znaci svodi se na gust i subjektivno ? U tom slucaju nema rasprave
<Mmike> pa tebi da
<Mmike> meni objektivno cloud storage je pointless
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrrrrrr ode pola sata rada 
<SilverSpace> koju kitu si ne snimim povremeno 
<Mmike> eto vidis
<Mmike> zamisli da mu je to na cloudu bilo
<Mmike> pa da je cloud crko
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> da,primjecujem veliku razliku izmedj lokalnog i remote faila :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak da backupiram 300 gigabajta na cloud?
<Mmike> cime?
<Mmike> i kol'ko bi me to kostalo?
<SilverSpace> mah jebo aplikaciju koja se srusi a ne pamti gdje si stao 
<Mmike> i kol'ko bi to trajalo?
<SilverSpace> ni auto spremanje nema 
<Mmike> mozda samo motocikle sprema?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svaki cloud-backup provider nudi sync mehanizam. Cijena i trajanje je nesto sto ne mogu procijeniti napamet. 300GB je nemalo, al .. niti bi ja bekapirao filmove koji se daju strimati, niti bi to radio za glazbu. A , ako imas 300GB privatnih fotki i filmica deteta, onda je tvoj rezon ispravan - cloud je tebi nespretan.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da problem je to stavit u oblak pri nasim brzinama 
<SilverSpace> ali fora je kaj imam sve postavke aplikacije na dva racunala 
<SilverSpace> kaj dodan na jednom odmah je i na drugom 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ko je vise vidio folmove spremati na disk osim Mmike 
<Mmike> a di vi filmove spremate?
<Mmike> u cloud? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nigdje 
<Hrki> ja ih spremam na torrent trackere
<Hrki> uvijek su mi tamo
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> pirati
<SilverSpace> kodi ima sve 
<Mmike> i lopovi
<Mmike> filmovi koje doma snimite
<Mmike> kamerom
<Mmike> di ih mecete?
<SilverSpace> a to 
<Mmike> pa neg kaj drugo?
<Hrki> pod sifrom ih drzim na cloudu
<SilverSpace> hm nemam takvih 
<Mmike> Hrki: 32G karticu napunim za par sati (jedan djecji rodjendan, svadba, ili vec koji drek) - uploadat to na cloud je mega nepraktivno
<Hrki> e dobro, moji krace traju
<Mmike> ovak imam storidz doma
<Mmike> i ne razmisljam
<Mmike> svakih pol godine pogledam kaj imam i malo optimizitam o ibrisem
<Mmike> recimo imam 3 terabajta u __NEEDS_SORTING direktoriju :D
<vileni> koliko imas diskova ukupno?
<Mmike> 7 u raid6 polju za storidz i jedan kenjavi kingstonov SSD za OS
<Hrki> bokte... :D
<Hrki> pa sprzi onda na bluray
<Mmike> neke stvari koje su mi fakat bitne imam na externim hardovima
<SilverSpace> jebes to sve prije sam radio fotke sad vise ne 
<SilverSpace> nekako mi je to bilo bolje 
<Hrki> pa da, i ljepsi su ljudi ispadali
<Hrki> je istina da recimo DVD/BLURAY ako ga pospremim za 20 godina vise nece raditi?
<jelly-home> tiskani bi trebao raditi, sprzeni... veliko pitanje
<jelly-home> bar svake 2 godine bi trebalo napraviti kopiju, ako ti je gore nesto bitno
<Hrki> kakav tiskani?
<jelly-home> tvornicki
<Mmike> navodno rewritable mediji traju ohoho
<Hrki> pa zast se gubi postojanost ako ga ne koristis?
<Mmike> hrvojem: od kad je onaj pf.recover izdefaultan na 'true' u 5.6 ?
<jelly-home> Hrki: zato sto su napravljeni da budu jeftini a ne trajni?
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optical_media_preservation
<Hrki> znaci moram da ga vertikalno skladistim u mraku
<jelly-home> Hrki: i na suhom, i na sobnoj temperaturi
<Hrki> super onda, tako ih i skladistim
<Hrki> a sta ako ih vakumiram?
<Hrki> ce pomoc to?
<jelly-home> to rjesava vlagu, valjda, pojma nemam
<jelly-home> mislim da se vise isplati drzati te podatke u 2-3 kopije na hard diskovima i svake godine jednu kopiju rotirati na novi disk
<jelly-home> na jedan 3TB disk stane 500 DVD-ova
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/release-notes/Percona-XtraDB-Cluster-5.6.19-25.6.html
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da samo ko to radi ne sijecam se da sam svoje kopira 
<SilverSpace> na kraju kad mi treba disk prebrisem sve gore :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: kome su obiteljski albumi bitni, taj radi
<jelly-home> ili kaj god, snimke vjencanja/rodjenja/pogreba 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: je znam puno ljudi kojima sam spasavao slike i koji su puno izgubili
<SilverSpace> malo njih i zna kaj je bekapiranje 
<Mmike> hrvojem: al, to je kad se pojavilo defaultalo na 'false', nije li?
<SilverSpace> misle da disk traje vjecno
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: treba ih navici da jednom godisnje kupe disk i kloniraju
<jelly-home> ak ti slike nisu vredne 800kn, jebiga onda, nemoj trosit moje vrijeme da ti ih vracam
<vileni> ma za ove sto se ne brinu oko clouda, instaliras im picasu i autobackup
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja imam pun kufe SD kartica kaj mi se ne daju kopirati pa kupim novu za fotic :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim da ne, to je implementirano u toj verziji koliko se sjecam
 * SilverSpace je ljencina
<Mmike> hrvojem: hm, bio uvjerej da kad si to pokazao pred 2-3 tjedna da je tamo pisao 'default: false'
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> tko ce znat :)
<hrvojem> https://github.com/codership/galera/issues/10
<hrvojem> Mmike: bilo je nesta drugo, mislis na ovo: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-system-index.html#wsrep_recover
<Mmike> e, bravo
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> odem jest
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/iznenadjenje-iz-poste-dosad-je-bilo-besplatno-ali-sada-se-pripremite-da-cete-i-to-placati
<SilverSpace> lol http://tehnoklik.net.hr/gadgeti/enko-revolucionarne-tenisice-nakon-kojih-trcanje-nikad-vise-nece-biti-isto
<SilverSpace> 16:30 rukomet
<jelly-home> koji me vrag tjerao da kliknem na net.hr link
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: daj Franku da ih kopira!
<Hrki> lol
<jelly-home> sto nadje inkriminirajuce nek stavi na fejs
<Hrki> pa ovu postu ne kuzim
<Hrki> di ja mogu odabrati dok kupujem preko ebaya da ostave u posti a ne doma?
<jelly-home> sad bi ti rekao di ali
<Hrki> ali? :D
<BotaniCar> cuva ugled, kaj ali :) 
<jelly-home> cu bit pristojan
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: uopce franka racunalo ne zanima pogleda crtic na youtube i to je sve 
<Hrki> a kaj sad postu muci to?
<Hrki> jer je internacionalna posta placena samo do ureda?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: dodatna zarada 
<SilverSpace> puno je to paketa godisnje 
<Hrki> pa nek smanje placu upravi i evo zarade
<Hrki> ili skresu visak ljudi
<Hrki> to rade najbolji manageri
<SilverSpace> eh 
<jelly-home> vec su skresali ljude, zato se i zale
<Hrki> jesu li, nisam znao
<Hrki> ali mi se cini da bolje rade nego prije
<BotaniCar> Ja jednako kao i prije dobijam dostavnice u kaslic, iako sam doma :) 
<BotaniCar> Razmisljam da iduci put kad vidim postara izadjem i zaljepim mu shamar i vratim se u  kucu, bez objasnjenja
<Hrki> heh, poceli su biti ko smetlari
<Hrki> vise ti nece uzeti smece ako mu ne dostavis vani lijepo zamotano
<Hrki> on samo trpa u kamion
<BotaniCar> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sto-je-policija-cekala-do-danas---prosvjed-branitelja-u-savskoj-je-ilegalan---nikad-nije-sluzbeno-prijavljen--/1283909/ # i , kaj sad ? 
<SilverSpace> meni donese doma i nikada do sada nije naplatio nista
<Hrki> a kaj se ovi bune?
<Hrki> ne kuzim kaj zele?
<Hrki> pa onaj vodja ima 20k penzije
<BotaniCar> Zna ti SilverSpace :) 
<Hrki> bar bi on mogo sutit
<BotaniCar> Vodja ima umalo 30kkn, kad smo kod toga, ne ? :D
<Hrki> no, jos gore :D
<Hrki> ma glup smo mi narod, nemas kaj
<Hrki> sad gle dok hdz bude na vlasti ;)
<Hrki> mislim ovi su nesposobni, ali hdz.... omg
<SilverSpace> Hrki: bune se zbog idiota u ministarstvu 
<Hrki> kaj su im napravili ?
<SilverSpace> i zbog jadnika kaj su im od 1200kn uzeli 200kn 
<SilverSpace> takvih ima puno 
<Mmike> billa pistaciji
<Mmike> katastrofa
<Hrki> pa kolko ih je na tom prosvjedu ?
<SilverSpace> puno 
<SilverSpace> skoro svaki dann netko iz drugog kraja hrvatske dode
<SilverSpace> busom
<Hrki> znas sta meni nije jasno, zasto svi ocekuje da ce ti vlada pomoc? ili bilotko u zivotu
<Hrki> pa ovo je kapitalizam
<Mmike> ma
<Hrki> i kakve su sad ovo pizdarije sa svicarcom, odgodili na jednu godinu
<Mmike> bilo ih je puno
<Hrki> do izbora?
<Mmike> sad ih nema opce vise
<Mmike> samo cador stoji
<Hrki> pa nema ih jer je kolinda osvojila
<SilverSpace> Hrki: gle vlada je postavila Matica koji je ratni profiter 
<Hrki> pa cuj, po meni onaj tko ima penziju 30k je isto ratni profiter
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na smjene dolaze u sator 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kak ti neko moze bit profiter bez nogu i sve po zakonu ??
<SilverSpace> ili bez ociju 
<Hrki> pa profitiro je od rata
<Hrki> ma nist ja ne kazem, zasluzuju oni velike penzije
<SilverSpace> kak??
<Hrki> ali onda mi se barem ne buni
<SilverSpace> kako da se ne buni 
<SilverSpace> kad ih hoce sjebat 
<Hrki> pa sta bi onda rekli ljudi recimo koji rode retardiranu dijecu i nemaju nikakva prava?
<SilverSpace> izjednacit sa cetnicima 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: tu se slazem da nije sve ravnopravno 
<Hrki> nevidim roditelje te djece da se bune
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: uopce se ne slazem s tobom. Cijelo vrijeme tvrde da nisu kao partizani, a istovremeno na racun ( dobar dio njih , upitnog) svog ratnog puta vec cetvrt stoljeca (!) mene muzu. I jos bi da im prava udju u ustav. NE DAM.
<SilverSpace> lol
<Hrki> i zast njihova deca imaju bolje koef. kod upisa na fakultet????!!
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, rek'o je Hrki iznad, oni bi od drzave, decki - nema. 
<Hrki> i zast imaju pravo na novi auto svake 2-3 godine?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nemaju to je laz 
<Hrki> pa sta ce ti novi auto???
<BotaniCar> Hrki: auto ide svakih 7 godina, budimo posteni, ako si invalid, treba ti auto koji nece stat u materinoj jer je star
<SilverSpace> nemas pojima uopce ne dobiju bodove 
<SilverSpace> i nikg ne ugrozavaju 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa nemoj, pa koji kurac su me onda prilikom upisa pitali jesam li sin branitelja
<Hrki> za statistiku?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bodovi se dobijaju vec od vrtica na dalje ( ne znam dal' svugdje )
<Mmike> mislim da vise (konacno) ne dobijaju
<Hrki> ale fuckin luja
<Mmike> dobijali su kad sam ja studirao
<Hrki> pa naravno da su dobijali ;)
<SilverSpace> zato kaj ti onda imas obavezni upis bez obzira gdje ako bodovno zadovoljavas 
<jelly-home> Mmike: velis ak nisu napravili decu do sad, ni ne budu
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> njemu tata bio u ratu i sad on ima vise prava na fakultet od mene?
<Hrki> kak su ameri sredili problem branitelja?
<Mmike> zakaj?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: za vrtic ne znam 
<Mmike> Hrki: nisu :)
<Hrki> zasto? :D
<Mmike> i tamo veterani svima na kurac idu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa to je povlastica, dal se zove "bodovi" ili "obavezni upis" manje bitno
<Hrki> pa oni imaju para, bar bi oni mogli ;)
<Hrki> i koji kurcevi kurac se ne zaposle vise?
<Mmike> pa lakse je prosvjedovat :)
<Hrki> je, pogotovo jos dok de opet ovi cobani doc na vlast :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: zakaj?  Zato sto je onaj koji je bio u ratu pretrpio fizicke i psihicke tegobe, i bio je losiji roditelj.  To je kompenzacija.
<Hrki> hahaha :)
<Mmike> jelly-home: a lol
<Hrki> pa meni su se rastavili roditelji, pa mi nitko nikad to nije kompenziro
<Mmike> hakiralo mi account
<Mmike> idem
<jelly-home> Hrki: gradjani hrvatske nisu imali koristi od tog razvoda
<jelly-home> Hrki: gradjani hrvatske jesu imali koristi od domovinskog rata
<Hrki> a jesi li ti siguran da ja imam koristi od slobodne hrv?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nisi razumio ako upisuju 50  a ti kao 51 zadovoljavas sa bodovima onda te i upisu ne oduzimaju nikome iznad mjesto
<Hrki> jelly-home: kak znas?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: i to je povlastica.
<SilverSpace> je 
<SilverSpace> ali ne ugrozavas nikog 
<jelly-home> Hrki: znam po tome sto sad mogu pljuvati onog ko je na vlasti i necu ici na goli otok
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj se upises gdje hoces :)
<Hrki> inace jelly-home 
<Hrki> pricam sa jednim starijim likom
<Hrki> i kaze da su to takve gluposti da nemres vjerovati
<Hrki> uopce nisu tolko zatvarali ljude
<Hrki> to je sve propaganda ovih ustasa glupih
<SilverSpace> Hrki: lol jesu jesu 
<jelly-home> Hrki: ma daj, moji starci su jako dobro pazili sto pricaju u javnosti a sto doma
<SilverSpace> Hrki: vidi koliko ima politickih zatvorenika 
<SilverSpace> imas podarak 
<jelly-home> na stranu to sto je stari Srbin, pa je morao jako dobro paziti i prije, u Jugi, i za vrijeme rata :-)
<jelly-home> i sto je susjed od preko puta imao strojnicu namjestenu na nasu kucu 91-93
<Hrki> znaci, jedina korist mi je sto mogu srati po vlasti ;D
<Hrki> a kaj je s radnickim pravima?
<jelly-home> radnici se nisu izborili za ista
<jelly-home> :-)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: pa radnici nisu ni u jugi imali prava 
<jelly-home> i pustili su da kradeze izvede privatizaciju
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ?? :D
<Hrki> pa zast mi onda pricaju ljudi iz struke drugacije? :D
<Hrki> znaci, ljudi koji su radili u jugi i sada
<SilverSpace> Hrki: gle to je bilo prividno i u svakoj firmi je bio politicki komesar 
<Hrki> pa kak prividno? o cemu ti pricas
<SilverSpace> nisi nista mogao rec 
<Hrki> znaci, tocno se znalo kolko radis
<SilverSpace> gdje to ??
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: mogo si reci, ak je bilo u skladu :-)
<Hrki> pa u metalnim firmama
<Hrki> vele da su zabave bile minimalno 2x tjedno
<Hrki> svi imali para da ih nije ni jebalo ako placa kasni ;)
<jelly-home> http://mises.ca/posts/articles/the-economy-of-titos-yugoslavia-delaying-the-inevitable-collapse/
<Hrki> i naravno bolji strojni park u 80-im nego mi danas imamo ;)
<Hrki> a da ne govorim o organizaciji i raznim odjelima
<SilverSpace> Hrki: zato je doslo do sranja u 80tim
<jelly-home> politiku sa strane, to sto je bilo u jugi isto nije bilo ekonomski odrzivo, vidi analizu slovenaca gore ^^
<SilverSpace> par nepar redovi za kruh itd
<SilverSpace> redukcije 
<Hrki> cuj, ja gledam radnike u metalnoj struci ;)
<jelly-home> In 1991, Yugoslavia had about $20 billion of external debt.  Previous to that, IMF reduced Yugoslavia’s total debt by $1.8 billion because the country simply did not have the means to return the interest
<Hrki> njima je svima bilo
<SilverSpace> krajem 80ih je bio totalni kolaps 
<SilverSpace> tjedno su se place dobivale 
<Hrki> pa kako god su se dobivale, zasto ljudi onda nisu imali potrebu za kreditima, a danas ih svi koriste?
<SilverSpace> moj stari je radio dva posla da bi nas prehranio 
<SilverSpace> i jos i doma 
<Hrki> valjda ste imali preveliki apetit
<SilverSpace> bili smo malo iznad prosjeka 
<SilverSpace> tv i traktor smo imali na selu 
<SilverSpace> kaj je bila retkost 
<Hrki> to je sve valjda subjektivno, jer meni svi govore da im je bilo bolje
<Hrki> i valjda ovisi u kojoj si zupaniji ;)
<SilverSpace> bilo je bolje pojedincima kao i danas 
<Hrki> ali znas kaj je "najcudnije" da svi lokalni uspjeni gospodarstvenici su bili krali u jugi i nakon rata su se obogatili
<Hrki> nije li to slucajno?
<SilverSpace> pa nije 
<SilverSpace> imas na netu kako su si partijci podjelili 
<Hrki> a isto mi nije bilo jasno, ako je bilo bolje u partiji
<Hrki> pa zast jednostavno nisu svi bili tamo i bok???
<Hrki> cemu ta nacionalizam, ako znas da je partija najaca
<SilverSpace> naprimjer Racanov sin je jedan od bogatijih i to nitko ne prica 
<Hrki> pa ista stvar kak i danas
<Hrki> zato i kaze, kaj se ljudi cude
<SilverSpace> pa da 
<Hrki> i prije su svi direktori bili iz partije
<Hrki> pa zato i kazem, zast su se bunili, svi lepo u partiju i bok
<SilverSpace> nekad ti je bilo glavno vezu imati i danas je isto 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: bunili su se svi u europi pa i mi 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj smo mi u ratu zavrsili 
<Hrki> kaj su se bunili u europi?
<SilverSpace> pad berlinskog zida istocni blok 
<SilverSpace> ceska slovacka 
<SilverSpace> yuga jednostavno nije mogla opstati 
<Hrki> pa nije, ali to ne znaci da im nije bilo lepo
<Hrki> pa i hrvatska se cijelo vrijeme zaduzuje
<Hrki> isti stvar ce biti
<Hrki> zivimo na dug...
<SilverSpace> svi se zaduzuju 
<SilverSpace> mislim da samo svicarska nema dug 
<Hrki> pa mi smo duzni kolko srbija i bosna skupa??!?!?!
<Hrki> zasto?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj nam je to omoguceno 
<SilverSpace> tko ce bosni dati lovu 
<SilverSpace> odoh jest nesto 
<Hrki> pa mogli smo prodati malo otoke ;D i resem problem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rukomet 
<SilverSpace> ne pise nam se dobro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly-home> večer
<SilverSpace> jebo ovako lose nikada nismo igrali 
<SilverSpace> bez i jedne kontre 
<jelly-home> <wsky> poland wins 24:22 against croatia
<jelly-home> dobro da nisam gledao, sam bi se zivcirao bezveze
<Mmike> nebi
<Mmike> 10 minuta prije kraja se znalo da necemo proc
<jelly-home> da, gledam sad na net.hr... 53' - Primili smo gol s dva igrača više, a usput je isključen i Kopljar. Rezultat je 20:20.
<Mmike> ma konji
<Mmike> najgore sto nemrem upret na nikog
<Mmike> ne kuzim doduse forsiranje 6-0 obrane
<Mmike> i ne kuzim zakaj krlia nismo nit probali koristiti
<jelly-home> veliš, ne bi se živcirao, a? :-)
<jelly-home> a poll: Tko će biti novi svjetski rukometni prvak? Hrvatska Francuska Danska Španjolska Njemačka Katar
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> kaj smo izgubili? :)
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> katar je pobijedio njemacku
<SilverSpace> lose lose 
<SilverSpace> ni krila ni kontre
<ivoks> koga briga
<ivoks> kaj se uzrujavati oko toga
<jelly-home> ni klun, ni nogice
<ivoks> medvjedi 1:1
<SilverSpace> gledam
<ivoks> isao bi pivo popit
<SilverSpace> 1:2
<Mmike> kolega poljak je sretan
<Mmike> i pristojan
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> veli da 3 nasa reprezentativca igraju u njegovom gradu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mora bit kak je otislo na njihovu stranu moglo je i na nasu
<SilverSpace> losa utakmica zali boze gledanja 
<SilverSpace> 1:3
<SilverSpace> 1:4
<Mmike> http://www.somethinghitme.com/projects/jslander/
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-29
<BotaniCar> "Crtam staklom po licu , zakujem za plafon kmicu, u setu prve pomoci drzim bajunetu i krunicu" # nemosh mi tak jak vers bacit' 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> bo-ring
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<ivoks> super mi je kad klijent prek noci potrga vezu izmedju 2 DCa
<ivoks> i onda zove da zasto jos deployment nije gotov
<SilverSpace> cudna je ta noc 
 * ivoks se priprema za maskare
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004P895K4/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maxim-Inflatable-Scottish-Piper-Costume/dp/B004FULM6C/ref=pd_sim_k_h_b_cs_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=108ZC0TVVBPWA4QP667W
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scotsman-Ginger-Beard-Moustache-Eyebrow/dp/B0058GWSLA/ref=pd_sim_k_h_b_cs_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1SD5D6TRDPCPFH1K2P3V
<BotaniCar> kaj su ti skoti krivi ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ima tko da moze snimiti nekaj kaj se vrti na Z1 telki ? 
<SilverSpace> http://www.zdnet.com/article/dell-offers-new-ubuntu-linux-workstation-laptop/
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> m3800 je ok laptop
<ivoks> Ubuntu Linux 14.04 SP1 [subtract $101.50]
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> Non-Microsoft Application Software
<ivoks> Ubuntu [Included in Price]
<ivoks> za cijenu windowsa dobijes 8gb rama
<ivoks> 1TB mSATA SATA Solid State Drive
<ivoks> fakat si mozes sloziti strojcinu
<ivoks> steta sto je dell :D
<ivoks> Subtotal $2,436.50
<ivoks> pf
<BotaniCar> stari, za tu paru slozis strojcinu i s Novell licencom :) 
<ivoks> novell licencom?
<ivoks> zasto bi kupovao novell licencu za ista?
<BotaniCar> Pa, aj ju probaj danas nabaviti, platit ces vise nego dok si ju mogao kupiti u ducanu :D
<ivoks> zasto bi pobogu kupovao ista od novella?
<ivoks> to je ko da mi netko daje bmw za X kuna i onda mi ti velis da za te novce mogu kupit zastavu
<BotaniCar> Za primjer, Iruda mu ! :) Hocu rec da je 2 i po kilobaksa pristojna para za laptop kak god okrenes
<ivoks> pa je, puno je to
<ivoks> s druge strane, mikronis prodaje laptope po toj cijeni vec godinama :)
<ivoks> ovaj bi laptop sa 16giga rama, 500GB ssd i 9h baterijom, kostao 4000$
<ivoks> necu ga nikad kupiti jer za te novce zelim trackpoint :)
<ivoks> mirka: kaj nisi bolesna?
<SilverSpace> ovaj grk nije normalan sad misli potrositi eure koje nema 
<mirka> ivoks ,a nisam jos skroz prizdravila, ali nije strasno
<ivoks> samo ti polako
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: Sincic nije Grk :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa to grci rade vec desetljecima
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ides kaj u Koreju, da mi uzmes telefon ( http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_ice_cream_smart_flip_smartphone_goes_official_in_korea-news-10926.php ) ? 
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004FULM6C/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1
<ivoks> ^ poslano :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne idem nikamo vise, nikamo!
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , bush zgledal kao onaj zlocesti Skot iz Austin Powersa :) 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: istina :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne kuzim ko tog sincica pusi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni je apsolutno jasno, u kriznim vremenima padaju kriteriji i gubi se razum 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: bra'o
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kad se zenis i koliko djece ces imati ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj hoces telefon za curice ili deckice
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: hocu android telefon s mehanickim tipkama, za mamu 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: napustila me zena
<ivoks> tak da, nis od toga za sad
<ivoks> sad samo uzivancija :D
<ivoks> dok se negdje ne zalomi :D
<ivoks> cek!
<ivoks> yubikey ima NFS?!
<ivoks> NFC
<ivoks> ooooo
<ivoks> oooooooooooo
<SilverSpace> svasta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfYnm81ywo
<datase`> YouTube: Coca-Cola Chicken Wings Recipe / 可乐鸡翅 Cooking Chinese Food - 0:01:43 - 1,086,441 views - 3431 likes / 238 dislikes
<ivoks> In a single device, The Yubikey NEO has both contact (USB) and contactless (NFC, MIFARE) communications.
<ivoks> https://code.google.com/p/openotp-roundcube/
<ivoks> kako je roundcube ubio squirrelmail ^
<BotaniCar> Ispricavam se na spemanju, zna ko kako , ili mi to moze odraditi ; bez MaxTV snimalice snimiti jednu emisiju koja ce ici na Z1 telki ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: u koje vrijeme 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: 21h
<SilverSpace> Zoom Zagreb
<SilverSpace> jebo to traje i traje 
<BotaniCar> Da, trebala bi mi i ova emisija kasnije
<SilverSpace> na vecer ne mogu 
<BotaniCar> Na koji nacin snimas ?
<SilverSpace> sestra ima na svojem tarunalu tv karticu 
<BotaniCar> tarunalu? Pokvarismo te mmike i ja :) 
<SilverSpace> racunalo :)
<SilverSpace> rtz
<SilverSpace> su blizu
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10952365_10153163501566840_9001432893770063952_n.jpg?oh=882a36c734b9e34892ce1bf23e19b300&oe=555AEFCC&__gda__=1431997363_046861c0c94b7372803573408a67afe1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi nista komentirao rukomet ? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije lijepo da krades ravilovove postove s #linux.hr :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u biti je to ivoksov post s fejsbuka :)
<Mmike> bar mi tak koleginica kaze :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a kaj cu komentirat
<Mmike> raspali su se
<Mmike> imamo fakat jebene igrace
<Mmike> al' igramo k'o balavurdija
<Mmike> k'o da nikad nismo igrali na velikim natjecanjima
<Mmike> koji su ispustil 2 igraca vise
<Mmike> stovise, gol su dobili onda
<Mmike> i stali!
<Mmike> forsiranje 6-0 obrane ne kuzim nikako
<SilverSpace> to je do trenera 
<Mmike> 5-1 su igrali jedno vreijeme i to je bilo bolje, al' nista
<Mmike> krila opce nisu igrala
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> lose
<ivoks> kaj vas boli briga
<Mmike> da, goluza najveci dio krivice nosi
<ivoks> to je sam rukomet
<ivoks> ni u dzep, ni iz njega
<Mmike> ono kad smo i imali 5:0 to je cupic
<Mmike> ili duvnjak
<Mmike> tko vec
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) ne pit 
<Mmike> sve sam napravio
<SilverSpace> kontre nigdje
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i to. Jesu 2 imali sveskup?
<ivoks> zaljubil sam se
<ivoks> https://www.jaguar.com/jaguar-range/xe/index.html
<Mmike> izgleda k'o mazda6!
<ivoks> mazda 6 je malo veca
<ivoks> to kaj je crveni, ne znaci da izgleda ko mazda
<ivoks> slicniji je novom focusu
<ivoks> er, mondeo
<ivoks> mondeu
<ivoks> jer je mondeo i ukrao neke crte od jaguara :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Mondeo_%28fourth_generation%29
<ivoks> 2.0L TDCi 180 PS
<ivoks> sasvim dovoljno
<Mmike> mondeo je ukrao sve od mazde :)
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> slozio bi se kada ne bi bio stariji od mazde
<ivoks> ovo je auto iz 2012.
<Mmike> s tim da mi je ovaj novi mondeo ruzan
<Mmike> dok mi je nova mazda prekrasna
<ivoks> samo sto konji nisu prodavali ga u europi vec 3 godine
<Mmike> recimo, onda mazda prije ove je ruzna isto
<ivoks> je, nova mazda 6 je super
<BotaniCar> kao netko tko vozi seata, mogu samo sjesti u ugao, pustiti suzu, i citati kako se lepo spominate o pravim autima :)
<Mmike> (ja sam inace poznati auto-esteta tako da moli da me se ozbiljno shvati!) :)
<ivoks> pa ja ozbiljno razmisljam o mazdi 6
<ivoks> fakat ozbiljno
<ivoks> moram otici na probnu voznju, da isprobam to
<Mmike> nda
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-6-cd150-attraction-demo-oglas-14006515
<Mmike> i o cemu cemo se onda prepirat?
<Mmike> 1500 km?
<ivoks> pff nije koza unutra
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-6-limuzina-2.2-revolution-automatik-oglas-14237831
<ivoks> 2.2 dizelko
<ivoks> to je to
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-6-2.5-gta-oglas-5852735
<Mmike> ovo je ta ruzna mazda
<Mmike> koza u autu?
<Mmike> cemu?
<BotaniCar> Kozni sicevi su najbolja stvar na svijetu, nisam  to skuzio dok mi se nije priprdilo u autu :)
<Mmike> to je takav idijotizam
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lol :D
<ivoks> o da... koza je zakon
<Mmike> zakaj?
<BotaniCar> Samo se smij :) Pomirisi si sic :)
<Mmike> uopce nije zakon
<ivoks> ja vise ne uzimam auto bez koze
<Mmike> po ljeti je uzasno vruce i lijepo se
<ivoks> osim ak nemam love
<Mmike> po zimi se sklize
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> preser i prekenj 
<ivoks> ne znam ja kakve ti to koze imas, ali nista od toga nije istina u mom autu
<Mmike> ti imas fejk kozu u autu onda :)
<Mmike> ja sam vozio bemveja i mercedesa i lexusa s kozom, i to je uzas
<Mmike> nikad, al' nikad nebi kupio auto s kozom
<ivoks> najbolje je kada su ovi habajuci dijelovi presvuceni kozom, a unutra tkanina
<ivoks> ovo kaj ja imam na mondeu
<Mmike> ivoks: budes me provozao pa prosudim
<ivoks> 10 godina auto star, unutra ko da nije koristen
<ivoks> osim mjenjaca, to se raspalo sve :D
<jelly-home> jel mogu nekak nagovoriti tar da pakira datoteke po abecednom redu a ne po redu u kom su u direktoriju?
<Mmike> jelly-home: afaik, ne
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> mosh mu podvalit onaj --include-files
<Mmike> ili nesh takvog
<ivoks> kuzis ti da je ova mazda jeftinija 80.000kn od nove
<ivoks> a stara je godinu dana
<ivoks> 230 vs 310
<jelly-home> Mmike: je, al onda moram sam napraviti popie
<Mmike> jelly-home: fakat
<Mmike> nisam mislio na to :)
<jelly-home> malo me cudi da se niko nije domislio da je to korisno za kompresiju nakon toga
<jelly-home> http://superuser.com/questions/172367/how-do-i-create-a-tar-file-in-alphabetical-order
<jelly-home> find paths -print0 | sort -z | tar cf tarfile.tar --no-recursion --null -T -
<Mmike> eto vidis
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-6-wagon-cd150-oglas-14045592
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> to je upola cijene
<ivoks> tocno 50% nego novi auto
<Mmike> ivoks: osim keystoneovih obsolete tokena u bazi, kaj jos zna zaostat u mysqlu a da se mora (ili bi se moralo) periodicki cistit?
<Mmike> da
 * Mmike isto tak nece nikad kupit novi auto
<Mmike> jednostavno se ne isplati
<Mmike> kaj ti bas treba karavan?
<Mmike> meni dva nebi bila dosta :/
<ivoks> ne treba
<ivoks> al, bagatela
<ivoks> U CIJENU UKLJUČENA 3 REDOVNA SERVISA PO MAZDA NORMATIVU S UKLJUČENIM RADOM I DIJELOVIMA
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-6-cd150-challenge-oglas-11215171
<jelly-home> crveni!
<BotaniCar> Jebacka su kola
<Mmike> da, fakat nije puno
<Mmike> jedino ak ces morat u trogir na servise... :)
<SilverSpace> joj moram van na zimu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znas di da je onaj kayako mila majka prema salesforceu
<Mmike> kol'ko god da ima leakove u chrometu
<Mmike> meh
 * Mmike ce mazdu kupit kroz 2 godine
<Mmike> taman ce nove mazde6 imat normalnu cijenu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zalosno je da je mila majka prema 90% toga sto sam probao, godinu dana sam ulupao u tertiranje kojekakvih trouble-ticketing i make-customer-happy sranja, fakat je najbolji 
<Mmike> beh, nova mazda se radi u rusiji :D
<Mmike> heh
<BotaniCar> Jos bolje, mozes naruciti Mazdu 6 ICBM edition 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ste vidli intervju elona muska
<Mmike> pitala ga zena, pa dobro, kak to izgleda kad se ides bavit raketama
<Mmike> kak je day one
<Mmike> mislim, sta
<Mmike> i sad lik prica kak je imao ideju i paru i briju trebaju mu rakete
<Mmike> i oso u boeing i kao da, moze i ovi mu dali cijenu i veli lik vi ste ludi i ode
<Mmike> i di je na kraju kupio?
<Mmike> u rusiji
<Mmike> ICBMove :)
<Mmike> par komada :)
<BotaniCar> Pa neg' kaj :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> bio sam kod kolege bivseg sinoc
<Mmike> ima igra, zove se
<Mmike> cek malo
<Mmike> http://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/en/
<Mmike> ovo
<Mmike> stvar je pre-fakin-jebena
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> MEGAMRAK
<Mmike> ivoks: ^^
<jelly-home> Mmike: de oladi sa ENTER tipkom malo
<Mmike> jelly-home: ha?
<Mmike> jelly-home: osh da ti kupim veci monitor? :)
<BotaniCar> Samo s pivot opcijom :) 
<jelly-home> pisi cijelu recenicu pa onda stisci enter, jeboga
<Mmike> pa ne pisem referat iz hrvackog o zracnim simulacijama.
<Mmike> Ali, neka.
<Mmike> S obzirom da je kolega rut-sa-flyja zamolio da se piše kulturno ja ću se slijedećih nekoliko minuta truditi biti gramatički točan, stilski ugodan te pravopisno precizan. Ako pak koji put napravim grešku, ne zamerite.
<jelly-home> nismo djeca u osnovnoj da imamo attention span 3 sekunde i da si saljemo sms-ove
<Mmike> Daklem, posvetimo se gorespomenutoj simulaciji. Stvar je toliko odlična da mi dođe da istražim načine kako bih hibernirao dijete i suprugu ne bih li svo svoje slobodno vrijeme mogao trošiti na ganjanje tenkova u A-10.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja trazim nacina da hiberniram klinca i dok mi se ide na miru pokenjati :D A ne da ispadne da mi je isto k'o da macku ima, uvijek me netko gleda :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, da, gaming !! Taj slavni i nikad prezaljeni gaming :) I jos simulacija , milina :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, cek jel to simulazija slobodna za koristenje?
<Mmike> Kolega jelly-home, jasno mi je da vam je koncentracija u poznim godinama već malo
<hbogner> aha, module kupujes posebno
<Mmike> jelly-home: naporno mi je, odustajem Č=
<vileni> huey je dlc
<Mmike> ugl, frend ima neki kufer koji stoji na monitoru i ima neki kufer koji stavi na glavu i kak mice glavu tak ovaj mice kameru
<Mmike> pre fakin odlicna brija
<Mmike> a detalji u avionima
<Mmike> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> pa imam xplane
<ivoks> isto detaljan
<Mmike> ivoks: ovo je jedno 3'4 klase iznad xplanea
<Mmike> xplane ima samo civilne avione, ako se ne varam
<Mmike> (i radi na linuxu)
<Mmike> a ovdje imas
<Mmike> a10
<Mmike> mig21
<Mmike> mig15
<ivoks> nema samo civilne, ali je primarno orijentiran na letenje
<Mmike> hornet, tomcat
<ivoks> ne na borbu
<ivoks> vec letenje i to je doveo do savrsenstva
<Mmike> fw-190!
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> k'o chuck yeager air combat, al nije arkada nego fakat simulacija
<Mmike> proces paljenja A10 traje jedno 6-7 minuta :)
<Mmike> e, a taj A10
<Mmike> pa to je
<ivoks> pa tak i xplane
<Mmike> pa ja opce nisam znao da je to TAKO jeben avion!
<ivoks> komunikacija s tornjem
<Mmike> ima i onaj ruski helikopter bez repnog rotoga
<Mmike> ka-25
<Mmike> ili tak nehs
<Mmike> isto pre fakin detaljno napravljeno
<vileni> warthog? imas na jalopniku svako toliko clanke o njemu
<vileni> htjeli su ga izbaciti iz upotrebe
<Mmike> vileni: thunderbolt2 :)
<Mmike> zakaj?
<vileni> Mmike: nadimak mu je warthog
<Mmike> ma znam
<vileni> zbog F-35 mislim
<ivoks> nisu ga htjeli izbaciti
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> stovise, nitko ga ne zove thundferbolt II :)
<ivoks> a10 nece jos dugo izaci
<Mmike> thunderbolt je P47 :)
<ivoks> a10 je car
<ivoks> slucajno su napravili tak dobar avion :)
<vileni> istina
<vileni> http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-usafs-rationale-for-retiring-the-a-10-warthog-is-bu-1562789528
<Mmike> neznam kak su uspjeli, al' A10C sa svim tim upgradeima je fakat jeben stroj za unistavanje
<vileni> zato nikome nije bilo jasno ovo
<ivoks> napravila ga firma koja ni prije ni poslije nije napravila nis sto leti :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ1UWrOfxhs
<datase`> YouTube: DCS A-10C- Trust in your wingman - 0:09:36 - 187,541 views - 2368 likes / 37 dislikes
<hbogner> a10 je zamisljen za suradnju sa apacheom, tim za unistavanje oklopnih meta :D
<ivoks> ne
<vileni> kasnije su se urazumili valjda, posto ovaj novi nije spreman za bilokakvu upotrebu
<ivoks> apache za to ima druge helice
<ivoks> a10 je solo igrac
<ivoks> carpet rocketing :)
<hbogner> ivoks, koristi se kao solo, ali je idejno zamisljen u suradnji sa helicem
<Mmike> fairchild republic radi one male avioncice za zastrasivanje
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> zaprasivanje
<Mmike> e,m al' DCS nema smisla bez tog on-head-move-my-view drekeca
<hbogner> a10 proleti i odradi rafal, i dok se okrece apache se digne iz zaklona(iza brda) i tuce po meti dok a10 ne napravi puni krug do sljedece mete, apache se onda spusti a a10 opet tuce po meti, itd...
<hbogner> ivoks, nije solo, apache ide s njim u stvarnosti: http://www.military.com/video/operations-and-strategy/air-strikes/a-10-warthog-apache-kiowa-strike/2902133650001/
<Mmike> oho
<hbogner> ustvari ovdje bolji snimak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTdzyU61EM
<datase`> YouTube: A-10 Warthog Gunrun With Apache and Kiowa Rocket Strike - 0:02:17 - 433,575 views - 3202 likes / 88 dislikes
<Mmike> hbogner: nisam znao da si i ti letac
<hbogner> Mmike, nisma letac, ali u jednom periodu zivota sam proucavao vojnu strategiju 
 * Mmike samo voli avijone i aute :)
<hbogner> zadnji avion koji sma vozio je b-17 flying fortress :D
<Mmike> prica frend, recimo, veli, Mig21 ima radar koji je alkoholom hladjen. I imas alkohola za 15-20 minuta rada radara :)
<hbogner> da, naravo a10 nije nastao kao avion, nego su prvo napravili gau-8 i rekli ajmo napraviti da ovaj top leti, ajmo napraviti avion od njega:D
<Mmike> da :) to je jedini top koji ima avion na sebi :)
<BotaniCar> Ste gledali onu snimku di se pilot zaigra, pa paljbom zaustavi avion ? :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, jedini amricki
<hbogner> rusi cu isto radili 70-ih
<hbogner> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gryazev-Shipunov_GSh-6-30 samo sto ovo cudo ima jaci recoil
<hbogner> The gun was noted for its high (often uncomfortable) vibration and extreme noise.
<hbogner> ...tearing or jamming of the forward landing gear doors (leading to at least three crash landings), cracking of the reflector gunsight, an accidental jettisoning of the cockpit canopy and at least one case of the instrument panel falling off in flight
<Mmike> hbogner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GAU-8_Avenger#mediaviewer/File:GAU-8_meets_VW_Type_1.jpg
<hbogner> Mmike, znam, imam to otvoreno :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: na kog te ovaj podsjeca; http://www.wired.com/2014/08/geeks-guide-charles-stross/
<ivoks> hbogner: e vidis
<ivoks> hbogner: a10 i apache su maltene isti
<ivoks> hbogner: a kiowa za a10 radi ono sto i radi za apache, markira mete
<ivoks> hbogner: dakle, ako s ikim, ide s kiowom
<ivoks> apache i a10 su navalne letjelice
<ivoks> i mi sad, iz neobjasnjivog razloga, narucujemo kiowe
<ivoks> koje ce markirati mete za...koga
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_OH-58_Kiowa
<hbogner> ivoks, kad sam ja to proucavao 90-ih bio je apache
<ivoks> apache je jedini koji moze maknuti a10 iz proizvodnje
<ivoks> commanche je trebao zamijeniti kiowu
<ivoks> ali su odustali
<ivoks> preskup je bio
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing-Sikorsky_RAH-66_Comanche
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na kog podsjeca pojavom, ili onim sto pishe ? 
<BotaniCar> Meni je isti Bobo :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: slika :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, isti bobo
<Mmike>  sudo mysql -uroot -p -e 'USE keystone; SELECT * FROM token;' | wc -l
<Mmike> vrlo glup nacin za prebrojat retke u bazi :D
<BotaniCar> ono kad mi je monitor tak prljav da nisam ziher jesi natipkao tick, backtick ili navodnik :D
<Mmike> u biti sam pejsto
<Mmike> oidem jest
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/putin-sve-bahatiji-englezi-tjerali-ruske-nuklearne-bombardere-iz-svoh-zdracnog-prostora---ovo-je-agresija-/1284590/
<calmpitb_> opet se igraju risik
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovaj apple skup majke ti 
<BotaniCar> Nije , tebi je peMzija mala :)
<SilverSpace> nje ni cudo kaj toliko zaraduju na glupanima
 * SilverSpace je isto glup
<calmpitb_> pa cuj ili mac ili nesto slicno skupa i onda gore bubnes linux
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: istina da je mala da sam sam morao bi se preseliti na neko jeftinije mjesto 
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: u afriku
<SilverSpace> 2$ dnevno 
<BotaniCar> na groblje, uprkos porastu najamnine, i dalje je grobno mjesto jeftinije od stana :)
<SilverSpace> mislis :)
<weshmashian>   i tak
<SilverSpace> kak
<calmpitbull> pa onda bolje da te zapale i negdje bace tvoj pepeo
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: ja mu trazim jeftin smjestaj, a ti bi ga zatuk'o :) 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: sa menom ce to i napraviti 
<calmpitbull> no vidis
<SilverSpace> necu da me crvi jedu 
<calmpitbull> ma ni ja
<calmpitbull> iako ako posade neku tresnju iznad mene 
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: ja ne zelim nikog zatuc..no ako ide u afriku mozda ga tam netko
<SilverSpace> trindad i tobago
<calmpitbull> pa ni to nije lose
<calmpitbull> al mozda prije kakav belize
<calmpitbull> ili panama
<BotaniCar> Zavrsit' cete vi svi u Paragvaju :) Kaj mislite da postoje zemlje koje zele penzice s malim penzijama ? Mozete se pod stare dane nadati CrnoGori i srbiji, isto k'o i ja :) 
<calmpitbull> nema sanse
<SilverSpace> jedan lik klosar iz kvarta je prodao sve i otiso u indiju 
<calmpitbull> radije onda u maroko
<calmpitbull> kaj je taj klosar prodao..boce?
<hbogner> indija je jeftina za penzice, s nasom penzijom tamo komotno zivis u hotelu, samo karta do tamo skupa
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: stan
<calmpitbull> onda bas i nije klosar
<hbogner> bio frend u indije prije 10-tak godina, kaze sve jeftino tamo gdje je bio
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ma je nikada nije radio vise manje murija sa njim imala posla sverc komerc krade ...
<calmpitbull> onda dobro
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/winter-006-01212015.jpg
<SilverSpace> samo treba duboki snijeg
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/winter-010-01212015.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> Mmike: ovaj novi ebanking u rba je zbunjujuci
<ivoks> presareno, izugila se funkcionalnost
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/GYM_Exy8MVI?t=50s
<datase`> YouTube: Merry Christmas 2014 - 0:02:52 - 1,028,419 views - 7560 likes / 341 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jebo lik nije normalan
<BotaniCar> JebenMuMaterINagiosu. 
 * BotaniCar ode u altus da se popisha po serveru 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne pisat po struji 
<SilverSpace> kad ces se opametiti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to su male struje :) 
<BotaniCar> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Ym61RdIfRX4/U2ZQkYNHc7I/AAAAAAAAZTw/qdvGHvzwXGU/s1600/bullets.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: daj probaj :)
<BotaniCar> :) Mogu na nekom drugom ? :D
<SilverSpace> ja ipak ne bi :)
<SilverSpace> meni su rekli da zicani telefon nije opasan pa me grom udario kroz slusalicu :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/rhgmDDjsSPe9MT5GOvfX_McLaren-Honda.jpg
<SilverSpace> honda 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: opet si home 
<jelly-home> !!
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: opali mi cveger jer ne slusam tvoje savjete ( opet nisam stavil varijablu u navodnike) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: naucices kad se nes ozbiljno sjebe
<Mmike> oce to GTX580?
<Mmike> Oce tko R9-280X? 
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/30-3.jpg
<BotaniCar> Interesantno mi je kak skripta dela godinu dana, i onda jedan dan izbaci " unary operator expected" jer nekaj nisam kvotao . 
<BotaniCar> oce tko R9 280 ? :) 
 * BotaniCar otpuze pod kament
<BotaniCar> **290
<SilverSpace> kamen?
<SilverSpace> t
<Mmike> 9827359827459813272653872943243 otvorenih tabova
<Mmike> fakat mi dodje da si kupim novi monitor samo za chrome
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jer mijenjanje navika nije opcija ? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i novo racunalo 
<jelly> Mmike: posto nvidija i jel mora imati ekstra molex napajanje?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma, to sam apgrejdijo
<jelly> Minimum System Power Requirement (W) -- 600 W o.O
<Mmike> jelly: trazio sam oko 1000 kuna, kol'ko bi ponudio? Ne mora imati extra molex, ima na sebi 2x8pin pci (ili 1x8 1x6, nisam siguran). To je Gainward Phantom blabla
<Mmike> meni je radila na 500W napajanju
<vileni> BotaniCar: posto ti nudis? :)
<Mmike> sad imam 650 i radi bez beda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzis racunalo samo za chrome :)
<jelly> Mmike: 400kn :-)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: lol :)
<Mmike> jelly: a daj se uozbilji sad :) 900 kn?
 * jelly ne kupuje kartice preko 400kn
<BotaniCar> vileni: shibni ponudu u box, ako ne zezas 
<Mmike> jelly: ok, daj mi 400 sad i daj mi jos 400 kroz godinu dana? :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: usporedjujem sa mmikeovom ponudom, i pokusavam se rijesiti 7870 :)
 * Mmike je danas uvaljao jednu R9 280X za 1800 kuna! :) Neotvorena, s garancijom u linksu jos godinu i pol :)
<BotaniCar> :) vileni: umalo sam ti nekaj prosto napisao :D
<jelly> Mmike: mozes dobit 400kn i kilo limuna! (rimuje se)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: uzmi, od limuna mozes napraviti baterije !!
<Mmike> s obzirom na potraznju, jelly , to bi mogao postat skroz dobar bargon
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lol :D:D:D:D
<jelly> nespricane baterije!
<Mmike> ivoks: mene jos nisu preswitchali
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to razpodajes mintalice :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: rasprodo, ovo mi je ostalo
<jelly> nah, to mi je previse haj end
<vileni> 580 i 7870 su podjednake
<jelly> mislio sam da se oces rijesit, ako prodajes po normalnoj cijeni za taj rang kartice, onda me ne zanima
<vileni> iako 7870 vjerojatno manje trosi :)
<vileni> sta nije da bi broadcast trebao ostati unutar vlana
<BotaniCar> Osim ako je i drugi vlan u istom subnetu, a ti nisi zabranio
<vileni> da, to ima logike, ali nije
<BotaniCar> a, kaj broadcasta ? Ima kornerkejsova
<vileni> znaci novi vlan, koji nebi trebao postojati nigdje, uplink ne dozvoljava vlan1, i izolirana 2 stroja na jedinom switchu koji ima vlan202
<vileni> i skeniram za nove nodeove, skripta vjerojatno koristi tcpdump
<vileni> i uhvatim mikrotika koji je na 8. katu iza 3 switcha koji neznaju za vlan202
<jelly> vileni: managed switchevi?
<BotaniCar> za unmanaged ne bi napominjao da znaju/ne znaju za WLAN, ne ?
<jelly> jel trunk do njih opce pusta taj vlan?
<vileni> jelly: managed, ide hp-cisco(zadnji koji zna za vlan)-cisco-cisco-mikrotik-hp
<vileni> i jos na trunkovima na srednja 2, nije uopce dopusten vlan1, i nema native sto mi jedino pada na pamet kao uzrok
<jelly> vileni: to bas nema smisla
<jelly> a kak izgledaju postavke na masini koja generira bcast?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/poduzetnistvo-i-karijere/irski-ekonomist-hrvatska-ima-puno-vise-prednosti-od-irske-ne-ulazite-u-eurozonu-986867
<vileni> sa moje strane je centos+warewulf, koji skenira dhcp-request da bi ubacio nove nodeove u popis
<vileni> i sad imam jedan node, ali se uvalio i taj mikrotik, koji bi trebao biti nemoguc
<vileni> s tim da neznam sta mi ima na mrezi biti mikrotik koji trazi dhcp, ali nisam nadlezan za taj dio
<vileni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1422503916&x-yt-cl=85027636&v=LpaLgF1uLB8
<datase`> YouTube: Tesla P85D Insane Mode Launch Reactions Compilation - Explicit Version - 0:03:16 - 2,285,222 views - 11338 likes / 116 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-6-revolution-2.2-skyactiv-d-automatik-oglas-14013941
<ivoks> masala
<ivoks> full full oprema
<vileni> osvjetljenje dobrodoslice?
<vileni> i hostesu da ti otvori vrata? :)
<ivoks> bijela koza :/
<ivoks> kako ti mora biti los ukus za tak nes
<jelly> ko ce to cistit
<BotaniCar> Cistionica, takva kola sigurno ne lickas sam ( ok, povlacim ovaj zadnji dio ) :D
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> evo pitanje...
<ivoks> za vjezbanje mozga
<ivoks> tcpdump... kako dobiti output u real time, bez buffera
<jelly> -U ?
<jelly> output u pcap ili na ekran?
<ivoks> pa output je na ekran
<ivoks> tcpdump -i eth0
<jelly> za pocetak, dodaj -n
<ivoks> -U ne cini bas razliku
<ivoks> ma je i -n
<ivoks> -w - pomaze
<jelly> sad si rekao da ide na ekran a ne u pcap?
<ivoks> ne razumijem pitanje
<jelly> -w je zapis u .pcap
<ivoks> -w je zapis
<ivoks> mozes zapis i na konsolu
<jelly> u pcap formatu.
<ivoks> tako je
<jelly> a ako ne stavis nikakav -w, onda tcpdump pise na stdout ono sto isparsa, za ljudsku konzumaciju
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i to trza
<jelly> znaci "output u pcap ili na ekran?" = "jel -w nekamo.pcap ili ne"
<jelly> kajjaznam, meni ne trza ili ne znam procijenit
 * Mmike fakat ne voli sastanke s vise od 5 ljudi :/
<Mmike> a i 5 je previse
<jelly> ivoks: onda mozda -l, to nisam nikad koristio
<jelly> nadam se da ne radis nes blesavo tipa tcpdump | grep :-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je blatantna laz ! Ne jednom si uzivao kao prase u malo blata kad smos e u vecim skupinama sastajali da uzivamo pivo ! Ti si jednostavno lijen radit' danas :)
<ivoks> ne radim ja nis
<Mmike> to nije sastanak bio
<ivoks> jelly: ah, ovo se desava samo kada se postavi neki filter
<ivoks> bez filtera nema buffera
<ivoks> npr
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTRmyXX6ipU
<datase`> YouTube: "NFL 2015" — A Bad Lip Reading of The NFL - 0:04:10 - 17,611,591 views - 103780 likes / 2414 dislikes
<ivoks> tcpdump -nei eth0 ip
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> kak mu se smijem
<ivoks> denver -> london -> cape town
<BotaniCar> Netko ce se naspavati u avionu :D
<BotaniCar> Here's the bottom line: No, you can't smoke e-cigarettes in airplanes. At least not in planes operated by large American carriers.
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> uplacujem to mirovinsko od 2007.
<ivoks> i uporno mi salju mailove o stanju racuna
<ivoks> i sad gledam... stanje racuna mi je manje nego jedna mjesecna placa
<ivoks> ovim tempom su jednu mjesecnu placu imati nakon 10 godina uplacivanja
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> grcka je oprostila dio njemackog duga nakon 2. svjetskog rata :)
<ivoks> mi smo spasavali banke i ulozili u njih milijarde
<ivoks> payback time :D
<SilverSpace> fino hladno vani 
<jelly> ivoks: ja uopce ne racunam na ta obvezna sranja :-| nego gledam imati bar 100-200k eura diverzificirano ekstra na kraju radnog vijeka
<jelly> pored svega sto ce otici kad-tad na obitelj zenu djecu roditelje
<jelly> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-suspender/fiabciakcmgepblmdkmemdbbkilneeeh?hl=en kak otvaram hrpu tabova u chrometu i ne zatvorim ih po mjesec dana, ovo mi je super
<jelly> nakon 15 minuta uzme skrishot taba, i obrise ga iz memorije te se vidi samo slika
 * jelly sad moze browsati sa samo 8GB memorije
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwGn0an0sTk
<datase`> YouTube: [MUST SEE] Sensational goal by Paulo Obradović!!! - 0:01:08 - 301 views - 23 likes / 2 dislikes
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja sam dao ljepsi
<ivoks> jednom, davno :(
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam tabs outliner
<ivoks> na zalost, nije bilo TVa da to snimi
<ivoks> al, fakat sam ponosan na taj gol
<Mmike> srauba
<ivoks> moj nije bio srauba
<Mmike> dobio je /me takih golova :)
<ivoks> bas je bio poezija pokreta
<ntcbow> jutro :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: jesi nasao zrtvu za snimit ono
<ntcbow> Self-Repairing Disk Arrays: http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/15/01/29/1528208/proposed-disk-array-with-99999-availablity-for-4-years-sans-maintenance
<ivoks> 99.999 percent probability of not losing data over four years
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> to je jako lose
<jelly> sssh
<ivoks> ja nikad nisam izgubio niti jedan bajt nigdje u 15 godina
<jelly> ivoks: zapravo, kakvi su sad sata diskovi, nije ni tako lose
<ivoks> ovo nije dostupnost
 * jelly je jednom(1) otkrio bitflip na disku 
<ivoks> vec vjerojatnost gubitka podataka
<ivoks> imas tri diskam, ugasis ih i garantiras 100% na 20 godina
<jelly> ivoks: kak znas da nisi izgubio?
<jelly> :->
<jelly> lol N(N + 1)/2 disks
<jelly> za 8 diskova neto kapaciteta, moras imat 36 spareova 
<ntcbow> moje diskove su jos uvik svi old_age/pre-fail/no.problem ^^
<ivoks> Cipras otpustio savjetnike, a na posao vratio 600 čistačica
<ntcbow> i je bolje sve ocistit, nego zatvorit oci i zamislit daje cisto
<jelly> ivoks: za istu lovu?
<ivoks> jelly: ne znam, nekako sumnjam
<ivoks> kaj mi se firefox poceo pjeniti da je flash outdated
<Hrki> je imeni
<Hrki> bas ove sekunde
<jelly> ivoks: ima neki 0day za flash od cca nedjelje
<jelly> pa valjda zato
<ivoks> ma nabijem flash
<Mmike> i firefox!
<ivoks> moram smislit nes pametno
<ivoks> da zaradim milijone i onda da se mogu baviti ljencarenjem
<jelly> ne mora bit pametno
<jelly> vidi: fejs
<ivoks> pametno je ako se dobro proda
<jelly> instagram
<ivoks> boli me k hoce li biti nekome upotrebljivo
<ivoks> sve dok se dobro firma moze prodati :)
<jelly> jel bi je prodao da znas da ce je kupit neko za $5M, otpustit sve i unistit?
<ivoks> idem traziti teretanu na zavrtnici :)
<ivoks> jelly: ovisi sto sam radio
<ntcbow> stavi porn na youtube
<ivoks> ako sam radio nesto sto me ne zanima, bi
<ivoks> ako sam radio nesto sto mislim da je dobro, da moze pomoci covjecanstvu, ne bi
<ivoks> $5M i nije tak puno
<jelly> ivoks: recimo neko social sranje tipa instagram
<ivoks> ko iz topa
<ivoks> za milijarde, ne milijone
<ivoks> nisam blesav :D
<jelly> a tih 20 developera koji ostanu bez posla?
<ivoks> svaki dobije po milijon
<ivoks> lako im je tako bez posla
<jelly> a ak ne dobije kitu, nego samo ti dobis? :-)
<jelly> s/ ne//
<ntcbow> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_acquisitions_by_Google
<ivoks> kaj ja licim na drzavu?
<ivoks> nek se snadju
<jelly> right
<ivoks> sigurno je da ce dobiti dio kolaca
<ivoks> sta bi sad trebao, sebe sjebat kako njih ne bi morao?
<ntcbow> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mergers_and_acquisitions_by_Google#See_also
<jelly> apple ima dovoljno kesa u banci na racunu da moze kupit cijeli IBM
<jelly> pazi, kesa
<ivoks> ma apple su pizdeki
<obrut> pa nek kupe :) ja da imam te pare, ja bi kupio ibm i otpustio sve ljude, ugasio ibm i bio faca :)
<ivoks> njima ne bi prodao
<jelly> obrut: boo, od koga cu onda uzimati storidj
<obrut> hp, emc... :)
<jelly> ivoks: prodao bi njihovoj fiktivnoj firmi
<jelly> emc je djubrad
<obrut> nemoj tako, radi mi kolega tamo :)
<jelly> (ne to, nego skupa djubrad)
<ivoks> jelly: ma... prodao bi
<ntcbow> $19,000,000,000 za Whatsapp :( what a world...
<jelly> ntcbow: barem sad imaju web ui koji radi
<ivoks> pa... whatsapp moze lako vratiti investiciju kroz 10 godina
<ivoks> problem je sto je upitno hoce li se toliko odrzati
<jelly> a i open sors klijent ima
<ivoks> sam da ovo na murteru procvjeta
<ivoks> i onda... hi life
<jelly> i ZRTP enkripciju koju NSA nemre procitat
<ivoks> u kajaku ti enkripcija ne treba
<ivoks> svi ovi problemi ne postoje
<ivoks> najveci ti je problem hoces li pisati stojecki ili ces u moru
<ivoks> jedva cekam
<obrut> dok se ne izlije neka nafta :)
<ivoks> a onda cu bicikl
<ivoks> ili pjesaciti
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> necu razmisljati o tome jeli netko negdje slozio cinder kako treba ili nije
<obrut> cinder !?!
<obrut> ne spominji cinder :P
<obrut> (tak se zove jedna nasa platforma) :)
<ivoks> a vas mi je vec pun kufer :)
<ivoks> a i ^
<obrut> i meni isto :)
<ivoks> e jeb.. te drzavna institucija
<ivoks> poslali zahtjev za nove certifikate
<ivoks> a likovi vec dva dana nisu dosli na posao da odobre zahtjev
<ivoks> i sutra im mail nece raditi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kako me ovo vrijeme jebe 
<SilverSpace> lakat naoteko ko krumpir
<ivoks> sad cu negdje na cugu
<ivoks> tko hoce na cugu?
<obrut> da ne idem na trening, cak bi iso na cugu :) trebala bi mi :)
<ivoks> u nedjelju selim u stan
<ivoks> prvo kaj cu napraviti je kupiti 2 gajbe piva i napuniti fridz
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> hm kaj trazis radnu snagu :)
<jelly> barchelor pad 
<ivoks> i stolce za terasu
<ivoks> i onda cu se zavalit i pit dok ne riknem
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel ti dosta ograda visoka na terasi :)
<SilverSpace> da ne bi zavrsio u crnoj kronici 
<obrut> SilverSpace: da si pravi prijatelj, otisao bi tamo i sprijecio ga tako da mu popijes svu cugu :)
<ivoks> nigdje fitness centra u kvartu
<ivoks> morat cu trcat uz prugu
<ivoks> ko rambo
<ivoks> tj., rocky
<jelly> ivoks: cek, nema bar jedan na zavrtnici?
<jelly> bio je jedan nas bivsi korisnik tamo
<ivoks> znas kaj ima?
<ivoks> udruga licana...
<ivoks> to dodje ko teretana
<ivoks> o, novinarski je blizu
<ivoks> mogao bi ici skicati studentice :D
<jelly> imaš Mecrator dole na Radničkoj, Billu u Banjavčićevoj
<ivoks> imam i konzum u zgradi do
<jelly> bah, konzum
 * jelly zaboravlja da je Mercator i Konzum isto
<SilverSpace> obrut: a ne ne ne pijem :)
<ivoks> zaboravio osiguranje uzeti danas
<ivoks> za kombi
<ivoks> o je...
<jelly> First Fitness Zavrtnica 17 ?
<jelly> "4 internacionalna SQUASH terena" wot
<ivoks> a vidi vidi
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> to je blizu
<ivoks> skoro pa se moze pjeske
<ivoks> :)
 * jelly je bio u Tuškanovoj nekad
<ivoks> al to je squash
<jelly> - fitnes i cardio uz stručan nadzor voditelja
<jelly> - dvije dvorane za aerobic, pillates, night drill, tabata, fat burning, extreme workout, joga i sl.
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/smece-u-grckoj-goruci-problem--tsipras-dao-otkaz-savjetnicima--zaposlio-600-cistacica/1284912/
<ivoks> jelly: propustio si najbitnije
<ivoks>  - bistro i protein bar
<jelly> heheh
<ivoks> SimpleViewer requires the Flash Player.
<ivoks> nece ici danas
<ivoks> stavio sam komentar na jutarnji.hr
<jelly> hmm, meni se upgradeao flash?
<ivoks> i maknuli su ga
<ivoks> maknuli su sve komentare
<jelly> sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --status
<jelly> Flash Player version installed on this system  : 11.2.202.440
<Mmike>  ACHTUNG!
<Mmike> ALLES TURISTEN UND NONTEKNISCHEN LOOKENPEEPERS! DAS KOMPUTERMASCHINE IST NICHT FÜR DER GEFINGERPOKEN UND MITTENGRABEN!
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> ti savjetnici su tak i tako paraziti ko kod nas 
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blinkenlights
<Mmike> ivoks, jesl 'se preselijo vec?
<Mmike> e, fak
<Mmike> pa skupstina je danas :/
<ivoks> u nedjelju
<Mmike> to sam i ja mislio
<Mmike> al' je danas ipak
<Mmike> aha, selis s eu nedjelju
<Mmike> loltrflol :)
<ivoks> ne, selim se u nedjelju
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, uto/sri tulumishka?
<ivoks> sumnjam
<Mmike> nish se ti ne brini, mirka, kenny i ja cemo sve organizirat! :)
<ivoks> a jesi zapeo za mirku
<ivoks> imas dijete covjece :)
<ivoks> i zenu
<ivoks> cak
<ivoks> ne bi covjek vjerovao, ali imas!
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nekad se i sam cudim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mogao sam i gore proc :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ides samnom na skupstinu?
<Mmike> budz0r glumi da je bolestan da nebi morao ici
<Mmike> ZO RELAXEN UND WATSCHEN DER BLINKENLICHTEN.
<ivoks> Mmike: imam sastanak za pol sata
<ivoks> iako sam rekao da necu vise raditi iza 18h
<ivoks> al ajde, nek im bude
<Mmike> ivoks, a da nemas, iso bi?
<Mmike> a? :)
<ivoks> ne :)
<Mmike> :P
<ivoks> covjece, ne da mi se
<ivoks> NE DA MI SE
<ivoks> krepan sam
<ivoks> i pun mi k tog linuxa vise
<Mmike> cekaj da dijete dobijes :)
<Mmike> pash vidjet sta znaci 'krepan' :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to danas skupstina 
<jelly> paš ša mašlom
<Mmike> Starting from release 1.4, OrientDB supports a new generation of Storage Engine named “PLOCAL“. It avoids Memory Mapping completely, in favor of direct management of disk pages. Pages are also compressed to maximize available RAM and take up less space on the disk. This is much more efficient than Memory Mapping, especially with large databases.
<Mmike> pa taj OrientDB opce ne zvuci lose na papiru
<Mmike> (tak je i mongo zvucao, to be fair)
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  a da, ja misli oda j eu nedjelju
<Mmike> beh
<ivoks> Delivery estimate: Saturday, 7 February 2015 - Friday, 13 February 2015
<ivoks> knap
<ivoks> da dodje u petak, bilo bi super
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko sam da cu doci a sad mi se ne da 
<SilverSpace> hladno vani 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lijenstino
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mici to tromo dupe i dolazi
<jelly> akoj' zima, nije lav!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne da mi se daleko sam na ovu zimu 
<ivoks> Dispatch estimate: Thursday, 29 January 2015 - Friday, 30 January 2015
<ivoks> Scotsman Ginger Beard Moustache & Eyebrow Set
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zima
<Hrki> no i kako da odjebem ovaj flash block od sugavog Firefoxa
<Hrki> pa sad me za svaku stranicu cima da ga jebo
<Hrki> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nicols> jutro!
<ntcbow> jutro! :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer markosejic 
<markosejic> vlado 2 pozz
<Mmike> ivoks: spominje te se!
<ivoks> jebiga
<ivoks> ja sam jos na sastanku
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' produktivno? :)
<ivoks> evo zavrsio
<ivoks> tko me spominje?
<Mmike> ma da si donirao server udruzi
<Mmike> jesi u uredu sutra/
<Mmike> btw, dosao je Radoslav Dejanovic! :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> rado
<ivoks> jel ziv
<ivoks> idem cugat
<ivoks> aj bok
<Vlado9A3CY> imam jedan iso fajl u kojem je glazba i pokusavam ga otvoriti da vidim kaj je unutra, ali ne polazi mi za rukom. Cime bih ga mogao otvoriti?
<jelly> Vlado9A3CY: sto veli file naredba za tu datoteku?
<Mmike> cugat
<Mmike> umjesto da si doso fino tu
<Mmike> doso i Dobrica
<VjetarSaSunca> jebo!
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly, desni klik mi nudi open with archive manager, k3b, disk image wruiter i disk image mounter... idem probati mounter
<jelly> Vlado9A3CY: a sto veli file naredba za tu datoteku?
<Vlado9A3CY> ne kuzim, kakva file naredba, mislis nesto u konzoli?
<Mmike> taerminal
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren
<Vlado9A3CY> kaze da je to SACD (super audio CD)
<jelly> mašala.  Nemam pojma šta se s tim može napraviti :-)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pokusavam ga otvoriti sa svim mogucim playerima (banshee, cantata, deadbeef)... idem dalje pokusavati, tnx ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> za sada bez uspjeha
<ntcbow> Vlado9A3CY jesi proba otvorit u vlc-u?
<Vlado9A3CY> ne, ali idem bas probati :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx
<Vlado9A3CY> ntcbow, da, vlc igra, ali tek kada sam mountao iso image i kada otvorim iskljucivo glazbeni fajl... tnx
<ntcbow> uff, mislio sam da svemoguci vlc moze is bez mountanje...
<Vlado9A3CY> To mi je jedan susjed donio za probu razlicite formate za probu u linuxu... ape (to ighra bez greske), audio DVD u iso fajlu i super audio cd u iso fajlu....
<Vlado9A3CY> nazalost, ovo kaj sam rekao da igra u VLC je audio DVD, a super audio cd ne igra
<Vlado9A3CY> nazalost...
<jelly> sad nije TAK super, a???
<Vlado9A3CY> naime kaj, susjed mi tvrdi da kod njega u windowsima to igra direktno u nekom playeru, ne znam kojem, nije winamp... ne mogu se sjetiti sada
<Vlado9A3CY> pa sam ga uvjeravao da to onda sigurno igra i u lionuxu...
<Vlado9A3CY> *linuxu
<ntcbow> e da bi ja to macki da se ona stim igra..
<SilverSpace> http://max.tportal.hr/Gradani-skijaju-i-boardaju-na-Sljemenu-Video_23281_0__0.aspx
<ntcbow> http://www.ericzhang.me/gas-station-atgs-exposed-to-public/ Water 0.00 lol
<Lisac196> bok
<Lisac196> trebao bih malu pomoć
<Lisac196> nešto mi se desilo na laptopu da više ne mogu podići sistem
<Lisac196> imao sam dual boot i sad mi javlja grešku kod podizanja da ne može čitati i pisati izvan hd0 i odlazi mi na grub rescue
<Lisac196> da li ima kakva mogićnost popravka?
<Vlado9A3CY> Lisac196, a kako ti se to dogodilo? Reinstalirao si windowse?
<Vlado9A3CY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Vlado9A3CY> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Vlado9A3CY> a evo ti i boot repair ...
<Vlado9A3CY> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Vlado9A3CY> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Lisac196> e
<Lisac196> otišao sam na #ubuntu
<Lisac196> probavam s njima rješiti
<Lisac196> hvala na pomoći
<Lisac196> nije mi uopće više prikazivao hard pa su mi preporučili da ga ponovo uštekam
<Lisac196> sad dižem live cd i idem dalje na chat
<Lisac196> ;)
<Lisac196> vidim da si radioamater?
<ntcbow> Lisac196: ja bi ti preporucio otic u naj blizi hacklab
<Lisac196> zašto? 
<Lisac196> mislim da će mo uspjeti rješiti
<Lisac196> prepoznao mi je disk
<obrut> ak netko kupuje komp.... http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/super-racunalo-super-monitor-tebe-oglas-14133411
<nicols> dan!
<SilverSpace> nek ti bude, dan :)
<hbogner> ola nicols 
<nicols> ola :)
<hbogner> jeej jos 6 giga moram skinut
<hbogner> nocas testirao na serveru nesto ap zeznuo exporte
<hbogner> sad kloniram produkciju na lokalni stroj ap ovdje sve testiram
<hbogner> dosta glumljenja budale :D
<hbogner> i paniram dosta toga na github stavit, alkse vise ljudi tako radi
<hbogner> tj prebacim an sostale dio  :D
<ntcbow> aww panirane snicle
<hbogner> vidi vidi, facebljak mjenjao rss feed, stari linkovi nerade
<ntcbow> haha facebljak..
<ntcbow> facefart
<hbogner> kad sve vidim sta ljudi gore stabljaju, stvarno je bljak :D
<SilverSpace> facefuck
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ti nekoristis fb, dakle nemas pravo kritizirat :D
<SilverSpace> istina 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesi u zadnje vrijeme stavljao oms kartu na garmina?
<SilverSpace> nisam 
<hbogner> jer se planiram s tim nesto poigrati sljedecih dana
<SilverSpace> jesi mi vratio garmina :)
<hbogner> exporti za garmin u img formatu i zip formatu za novije uređaje i njihove aplikacije
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesam jos pocetkom 2013.
<hbogner> 2. ili 3. mjesec, tako nekako
<SilverSpace> vis ni tog se ne sijecam :)
<hbogner> doso k tebi, u gurmanu popili pivo kad sam ga vracao
<hbogner> bar mislim da smo pili pivo
<SilverSpace> morao bi vidjet jesu li sto nadogradili 
<SilverSpace> uljenio se skroz 
<Mmike> https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x324BEE81A275E619 <-- NSFW
<Mmike> hbogner, spominjalo se i tebe danas :)
<hbogner> Mmike, gdje, kako, zasto, sta?
<Mmike> hbogner, a, da nisi napravio sve sto se trazilo od tebe
 * Mmike , naravno, serucka :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ah sta ces, klasika, ljen sam
<hbogner> di kaj sta?
<hbogner> cek danas je bila skupstina?
<hbogner> ahaaa
<Mmike> da
<hbogner> znaci bio si
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> bio :)
<Mmike> ne samo da sam bio ja
<Mmike> bio je Radoslav Dejanovic!
<hbogner> i kaj se pricalo?
<hbogner> opaaa
<Mmike> pa, naglasak je, kako sam ja skuzio, bio na tome kako mlade ljude ne zanima linux
<obrut> fak, sto je fakat bila ? kak mi je to promaklo
<SilverSpace> skupstina usred zime jebo to
<nicols> fejsbuk je zakon :)
<SilverSpace> bljak
<obrut> ma ja sam dolazio zadnjih godina, al ne znam kak nisam uhvatio ovu
<SilverSpace> obrut: nisi pratio dobro na kanalu 
<hbogner> Mmike, pa i nezanima ih, njih zanima da im sve radi, ionako sve koriste preko weba
<hbogner> ili mobitela
<SilverSpace> odoh
<hbogner> i treba se prilagoditi tome i otvorenim standardia i servisima
<SilverSpace> ln
<hbogner> ln skolarac
<SilverSpace> sutra nisam :)
<SilverSpace> tj moram u 12 po njega 
<ntcbow> pa idemo nazad u krevet.. tamo je sve bolje.. puno bolje.. bye all
<SilverSpace> ln
<hbogner> Mmike, a kaj su mene spominjali? ili nisu uopce?
<hbogner> ako trebas hr i bosnu skini hrsibame ili hr-ba-rs fajl
<hbogner> sorry, krvi prozor
<Mmike> hbogner, ma citalo se na pocetku kaj se radilo pa si ti spomenut kao osm-hr
<hbogner> aka, ok
<hbogner> jeus kaj jos pominjali oko osm-hr?
<hbogner> ti si mi za sad jedini izvor informacija sa skupstine :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne znam :)
<hbogner> da pogodim, razmisljao si o hrani a nisi slusao :S
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-30
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> mlji
<calmpitbull> jutro
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> kao sto sam i rekao
<ivoks> 2 dana nisu na posao dosli da bi ovjerili certifikat
<ivoks> i sad placu
<ivoks> odnosno 'server ne radi', jer kada se ode na webmail pise 'jeste li sigurni da zelite nastaviti?'
<jelly> slozit alert za istek certifikata je TESKO!
<ivoks> a ovu lakrdiju sa unizg...
<ivoks> napravili web interface za predaju zahtjeva
<ivoks> ali mozes samo podnijeti zahtjev za domena.hr
<jelly> jel bas moras podsjecat
<ivoks> ne mozes i za domena.unizg.hr
<ivoks> a stranica mora biti domena.unizg.hr
<ivoks> ne mozes shvatiti, ne mozes
<ivoks> to nema razumno objasnjenje
<jelly> ja imam webmail na https://mail.adu.hr, bez fakin unizg
<ivoks> brojim dane do trenutka kad cu otici na salter rba i reci
<ivoks> 'gonite se u kurac, zelim sve zatvorit sto imam kod vas'
<ivoks> cekam samo da mi sjedne jos jedna uplata i... cao djaci
<jelly> a di ces, erste?
<ivoks> da, vec jesam
<ivoks> mada, oni su sdpova banka
<ivoks> njihova buducnost je upitna :D
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> opet ja po alkoholu u 9 ujutro
<ivoks> nece to dobro zavrsit
<Mmike> ivoks!
<Mmike> jel' mirka ozdravila?
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeBox
<mirka> Mmike ma nisam jos. prokleta bolestina
<Mmike> mirka,  :(
<obrut> umjesto da spava i miruje da ozdravi, visi na ircu :P
<ivoks> jos gore
<ivoks> radi :)
<obrut> ijao !
<obrut> znaci ko ja :)
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> papirologiju rjesavat
<Mmike> debilna drzava
<Mmike> nosit 1001 papir na 101 mjesto
<Mmike> jer se debili nisu u stanju organizirat
<obrut> bolje to nego 101 papir na 1001 mjesto :)
<SilverSpace> 09:37 <     mirka> Mmike ma nisam jos. prokleta bolestina
<SilverSpace> 09:38 <     Mmike> mirka,  :(
<SilverSpace> opet
<SilverSpace> ja po misu krivi gumb stiscem
<SilverSpace> http://2015f1car.ferrari.com/desktop/en/#secret
<BotaniCar> !addquote (17:54:39) ivoks: krepan sam | (17:54:43) ivoks: i pun mi k tog linuxa vise
<BotaniCar> Mmike , weshmashian: confirm plx http://www.playboy.com/articles/best-free-porn-sites
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> aj jos jednom :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: porn.md
<BotaniCar> auuu, gazda !!! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: krivi kanal :)
<BotaniCar> Nikako krivi, meni ste ( bar oni koje sam vidio ) svi izgledali kao zdravi hetero muskarci, a pola Vas se prehranjuje od sexa :) Stoga .. :D
<BotaniCar> Frend poceo dizajnirati uredski namjestaj, odma sam si nasao stolac koji ne mogu kupiti http://resourcefurniture.com/product/big-chair/
<Hrki> ja bas trazim templejt za te namjestaj sajtove
<Hrki> bolje da nisam prihvatil posao...
<Hrki> vis, mogo bi od tamo maznuti dizajn, svidja mi se sajt
<BotaniCar> Cijela geocities arhiva je torrent od 650GB .. skinuo bih to, ali nemam pojma di da spremim :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kol'ko dodje taj stolac?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da imas storidz doma, mogo bi doma spremit :) Pa ti nemaj storidz, eto ti sad - na! :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj sec da vidim za stolac ! :) Uistinu, imas pravo za lokalni storidz, eto, i meni dodje trenutak kad mi treba koji terabajt za lokalnu pohranu :D
 * vileni upravo donio 4x3TB iz ducana
<BotaniCar> Mmike: najblize u EU ti je http://www.clei.it/ ; imaju neku slovensku ispostavu, ali mi kompa ne zna reci da li se u SLO samo izdradjuje nesto, ili i prodaju
<Mmike> vileni: oooo
<Mmike> vileni: koji kaki di ces ih turat
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a kostovnik?
<vileni> Mmike: wd red, stavljam ih u stariji FS
<vileni> tx150
<vileni> bit ce mi iscsi za vmware i slicno, raid10 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: frend nije u prodaji, ovo je najbolje kaj sam uspio uzicati ; frend veli da nisu bas najjeftiniji
<ivoks> linkusasi, imam jedno pitanje
<BotaniCar> da dignem tomcatu heap size je dosta staviti u setenv.sh i restartati tomcat, jel ? 
<ivoks> kako ja, kao admin, mogu isforsirati permissone na nekom direktoriju, tako da sto god se u njemu napravi, uvijek ima g+rw, i da to nitko ne moze ukinuti (osim admina)?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: neki file checker koji korigira  permissione cim se desi promjena na fajli ? Na tak nesto mislis ? Ne znam za nish kaj dodje s linuxom 
<ivoks> mislim na to da to bude tak out of the box
<ivoks> mogu ja vrtiti cron koji ce to popravljati, ali to mi glupo
<Hrki> dobar je ovaj wix.com
<Hrki> za one koji neznaju, online template editor i free je
<ivoks> Ako nastavi padati tim tempom, franak će se već za desetak dana spustiti na razinu od 6,39 kuna
<Hrki> zasto drzava pomaze?
<pkiller> Hrki: jer je presing od hdza i medija pre velik :)
<BotaniCar> Drzava i sluzi tom da pomaze, vewc smo to poceli zaboravljati. U ovom partikularnom slucaju je upitna metodologija :)
<pkiller> da ljudi nisu uljetali glom u jagode ne bi im trebala pomoć
<pkiller> pa nije milanović isus krist da pretvara dugove u vino :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ono, daj mi neku cijenu :)
<ivoks> jucer sjedim s frendom na cugi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak , kad ju ni ja nemam :) Posalji mail na talijane, nekaj ce ti odgovoriti 
<ivoks> i pricamo u ustavu, zakonu, itd
<ivoks> i veli on 'a kaj ako narod na referendumu izglasa da se crncima ukidaju ljudska prava'
<ivoks> i lik veli da bi ustavni sud tada trebao uletiti i ponistiti taj referendum
<Mmike> ili da se zenama, recimo, ukine pravo glasa? :)
<ivoks> e sad, kaj vi mislite?
<ivoks> moje je misljenje da je ustav, ustavni sud i drzava tu radi ljudi
<ivoks> ako su ljudi odlucili da ce im biti tak, onda nema sta nikakav papir to negirati
<ivoks> a ako se manjina ne slaze, nema druge nego napustiti drzavu
<pkiller> ja mislim da su referendumi farse i mazanje očiju masi... svakako će oni prihvatit ili ukinut ono što lijepo izgleda iz vana
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako uvazimo da su ljudska prava i sve to samo novotarija koju smo si mi u europi uzeli kao etalon.. ja ne bi pustio nikakav sud da ide protiv ljudi. Ako smo zvijeri i neljudi, ok, takav nam je pjescanik, kom ne pase ce otici
<ivoks> e, to je i moj stav
<ivoks> ne slazem se s tom odlukom, ali ja sam manjina
<Mmike> znaci
<ivoks> idem kombi registrirati
<Mmike> vi ste da se zenama ukine pravo glasa
<Mmike> krasno
<pkiller> tako je... a manjina si jer zombiji glasaju
<Mmike> ajmo i bicevanje uvest
<Mmike> (kak dobra dedukcija s moje strane, a? :) )
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i moja zena je za to. Ona bi bila domacica, uvjetovano tim da ju mogu pre'raniti 
<pkiller> hrvatski narod je manjina... kada se uzme tko sve živi od državnog proračuna :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))
<Mmike> ivoks: al' nije bitno dal' moze taj rw file maknuti?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne znam, bolje od incron/inotify kombinacije se nemrem zmislit'
<SilverSpace> ovo mi od frenda firma i sad je pred krahom a radio je jako dobro http://www.planet-moderna.hr/novosti.html
<Mmike> BotaniCar: setfacl?
<Mmike> erm, ivoks: setfacl?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: takvo pitanje ne moze ni doci na referendum neustavno je 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znamo da li mu FS podrzava ACLove
<SilverSpace> tako da ni ne moze doc do takve odluke
<Mmike> vjerojatno podrzava
<BotaniCar> Onda je vjerojatno tvoje rjesenje ok 
<Mmike> http://serverfault.com/questions/178167/unix-setfacl-set-directory-default-acl-for-correct-permission-inheritance
<BotaniCar> mmike, koji ti je mail ovih dana, a da nije bash poslovan ? :D
<BotaniCar> Imam pred sobom request for quote za onaj stolac, pa mi trebaju tvoji podaci :D
<Mmike> koji god :)
<SilverSpace> jebo juzinu 
<SilverSpace> http://2015f1car.ferrari.com/desktop/en/#revelation
<pkiller> http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/79500/system-administrator-100-remote-part-time-work-staffcom?a=qF25EtOUa2s&utm_source=careers.stackoverflow.com&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=company-list-grouped-by
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: koja je najbolja porno stranica na internetu za hetero muzjake u najboljim godinama ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ona koja odgovara tvojim fetisima?
<BotaniCar> A, ako nemam fetisha ?
<BotaniCar> ( kojih sam svjestan ) ? 
<weshmashian> onda ti je svejedno :)
<BotaniCar> Ajde, mora biti neki genericki "ovo je to" sajt 
<weshmashian> oces tubesite ili pay site? :)
<BotaniCar> Nemam kriterija, nje za mene :) 
<BotaniCar> Jao, kak ovo "nije za mene" zvuci smijesno :)
<weshmashian> aha, za frenda, jel? :)
<BotaniCar> Je, je, za mene je, imam para za platiti drkicu :)
<BotaniCar> Da se preformuliram, koji sajt najvecu paru mlati ? :D
<weshmashian> onda radje odi na masazu ;)
<weshmashian> e to neam pojma :D
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, sjetio si me na dva frenda kaj su otisli na masazu i imali nekakve odvratne pristeve po sebi mjesecima nakon toga :) 
<weshmashian> eeew :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: jel masaza bila sa sretnim zavrsetkom ili  ? :P
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: akoo imas para 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/velika-akcija-zagrebacke-policije-razbijena-medunarodna-zlocinacka-skupina-koja-se-bavila-prostitucijom/1285389/
<SilverSpace> ne trebaju putovati u njemciju
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 
<BotaniCar> obrut: mislim da se iz mog opisa da zakljuciti da su mozda nekakav osmijeh, u jednom trenutku, imali -- samo kaj kraj nije bio kad su oni mislili, nego kad je doktor za kozu rekao da je kraj :D
<SilverSpace> jesu i u to uracunati mladi koji odlaze iz hr :)
<SilverSpace> tj. mlade 
<BotaniCar> Gle nam demokratgrafsku sliku, nase mlade su "mlade" samo na ppairu :D
<jelly> usluge naplaćivale od 80 do 170 eura # pa to skoro pristupačno
<BotaniCar> Imam frenda kaj si uredno priusti "prijateljicu" jednom u 2 tjedna ili mjesecno ; racunali smo da je puno bolje ulozio nego ja u brak :) 
<BotaniCar> I, nitko mu ne kvoca :)
<jelly> lol
<jelly> .rt
<datase`> jelly: rt <an alias, 2 arguments>
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> .rt jellese 5
<datase`> jelly: Stevie Ray Vaughan – Pipeline  || Art of Noise – Peter Gunn  || Talking Heads – Psycho Killer  || Sonny Landreth – Broken Hearted Road  || Pearl Jam – Alive 
<jelly> promijenilo sintaksu
<BotaniCar> .rt pravi_botanicar 3
<datase`> BotaniCar: TBF – Trilogija jada  || Tenacious D – Tribute (Stairway to Heaven version)  || Renman – Frod 
<BotaniCar> pih, nekaj sam sfushal
<BotaniCar> nisam ! 
<BotaniCar> JOJ, ove invalide ratne bi stukel isto najradze :) Pitam jednog svojeg, a kaj bi njihovi predstavnici imali za reci, da su ih pustili  za mikrofon - veli on da ne zna :)
<jelly> /o\
<BotaniCar> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2148482/new-app-automates-the-process-of-dumping-windows-8-metro-bloatware.html # mene je uvijek cudilo zakaj si MS ne napravi neku un-bloat aplikaciju :)
<jelly> bojim se da to ne ispadne kao sindikati... ne brinu se za prava radnika, nego za svoje
<BotaniCar> jelly: po svem kaj sam ih do sad pital i kaj su mi rekli, bojim se da si na pravom tragu 
<obrut> BotaniCar: kazes, jednom u dva tjedna ili mjesecno, cesce nego ti u braku ? :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: i cesce i jeftinije 111!
<obrut> to je poso, slazem se...
<BotaniCar> Tjesi me jos samo onaj urbani mit da ucestalim sexom s istim partnerom -sex postaje bolji, ali nekak mislim da su tu maglu pustili ljudi kaj su uletili u brak i skuzili da nema nazad :)
<obrut> :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10609637_827130350693328_2560311643771607285_n.jpg?oh=e9536df26386734d967f79aceb1a4ca0&oe=55543095&__gda__=1431306751_e13a44e1f08074a588c0a34c8e2765ca # pornhub at it's finest ( SFW )
<ivoks> ha, srusili mi kombi na tehnickom
<BotaniCar> FALA BOGU DA  U OVOJ VUKOJEBINI BAR JEDNO VOZILO NE PRODJE TEHNICKI. Sorry ivoks, ali razveselio si me, sad jos samo da saznam kak si ti pal, a one Cazmatransove olupine smiju voziti 
<ivoks> srusili si mi mondea prije dvije godine
<ivoks> jer zmigavci nisu bili dovoljno zuti
<jelly> wut
<ivoks> mislio sam da je to najgluplji pad
<ivoks> al... danas
<BotaniCar> Do tell
<ivoks> danas mi je srusio kombi iz 1998. jer nije imao tri naslon za glavu
<jelly> kak mjere zutilo?
<vileni> koja je to stanica?
<ivoks> baotic u dubravi
<vileni> brat je na zadnjem tehnickom dobio 2 papira, jedan za pad i jedan za prolaz
<vileni> kao sve je ispravno, ali moraju imati odredjen postotak padova pa izmisljaju
<vileni> auto je bez greske inace
<ivoks> i sad moram ici traziti naslon za glavu
<BotaniCar> joj, ivoks, ti biseri -- mene su htjeli rusiti jer mi je bio napuknut dekorativni komad plastike koji ide preko nosaca, da ne bude ruzno. I , pitam tipa, zakaj bi me rusio, veli on da se moze desiti nesto ako je nosac puknut. Onda sam mu pokazao da je to dekoracija i zamolio da mi iz radoznalosti pokaze izracun sile potrebne da otrgne akumulator i lansira ga nekam unatoc kablovima. Pa sam prosao 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj i ti sve (sluzbene) aute ne regas u DA ? Kaj nije tamo daleko najjeftinije ? 
<vileni> meni je jedini pad bio sa motorom kojeg sam jedva upalio u stanici, ali problem su bile gume
<BotaniCar> lol
<vileni> koje nisu bile tako lose, ali kombinacija je bila da mi treba rega da odem promijeniti gume
<vileni> a neda mi regu jer su gume lose
<vileni> originalni problem je bio sto sam krivo zapamtio kad ga treba regati :)
<vileni> drugi motor, tj skuter sam regao u subotu 30min prije kraja smjene, morao sam upaliti svjetla i maknuti se da ga uslika
<Mmike> mrkitty:  :)
<mrkitty> :)
<weshmashian> ccc
 * Mmike je jednom 'pao' jer mu stop lampa nije radila. I onda sam tamo kumio/molio (jer mi istekla rega i osiguranje) i veli lik kao, aaaaaaaaaaaajde, pustit cu vas, al to popravite
<Mmike> ja reko budem budem
<Mmike> i nemres regu dovrsit bez osiguranja
<Mmike> i sutradan idem na osiguranje i na rotoru me zaustavi murija
<Mmike> 'pa vama isteklo...'
<Mmike> reko, je, sve znam, al eto, tu su papiri, obavio tehnicki, idem sad osiguranje, i onda nazad, eto
<Mmike> lik gleda papir
<Mmike> i veli, krecuc iza auta 'dajte malo kocnicu stisnite'
<Mmike> i drek
<Mmike> bilo je <frendkoijradiumuriji> pooooooooomooooooooooooooooooc
<Mmike> zovem frenda, lik nije mogo vjerovat da ga zovem zbog stop lampe
<BotaniCar> Ni ja ne vjerujem da si ga isao cimnuti radi lampe :D
<Mmike> a gle
<Mmike> neregan auto
<Mmike> onak :)
<weshmashian> ja nemrem vjerovat kak se tebi uvijek takve stvari dese :)
<BotaniCar> Rado bih ti cvijece brao, kad bih samo samo znao .. 
<BotaniCar> Ak' uberem ti cvijeca kiticu, bil' mi onda pokazala riticu ?
<BotaniCar> Nije krivi chat :) 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/opsezno-istrazivanje-o-marihuani--pusenje--trave--uopce-ne-steti-mozgu--problem-je-u---alkoholu--/1285395/
<Mmike> to smo znali, ne? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: vozim se s frendom neki dan, i situacija na cesti, kocit, skretat, pizdarija (nisam ja kriv, neg debili oko)
<Mmike> i veli frend 'da nisam bio u autu sad, nebi ti vjerovao '
<Mmike> i veli 'ne kuzim kak se meni to NIKAD ne desi. nit IKOM kog znam' :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: gledas?
<SilverSpace> da
<Hrki> Mmike: pa svaki dan drugacije istrazivanje
<Hrki> sad ili su tako glupi pa neznaju vec 100 godina dal steti ili ne 
<Mmike> ne steti
<Mmike> to se znalo od prije
<Mmike> steti plucima ak se pusi
<Mmike> steti jos gore ak se mota s duhanom
<jelly> steti dugorocno
<Mmike> jelly: nop
<jelly> za koncentaciju
<Mmike> prestanes pusit, i nemas posljedice
<jelly> fokus, ta sranja
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> to imas dok pusis
<Mmike> 'lako cemo' stav :)
<jelly> jok, vidio sam bivse pothede
<Mmike> ti sigurno nisu bili bivsi :)
<jelly> sad ak lazu da su bivsi :-)
<Mmike> ili su jos i metadoncic neki trgali uz put :)
<vileni> jesi ih vidio prije? mozda su i prije bili takvi
<jelly> ne :-)
<Mmike> bottom line - ako je alkohol legalan fakat nema razloga da i trava ne bude legalna
<jelly> to stoji
<Hrki> jelly: kak steti dugorocno
<Hrki> ??
<jelly> sad sam napisao
<Hrki> kakva koncentracija, kaj motas :D
<Hrki> pa ja dok sam presto pusit odmah mi se vratila koncentracija
<jelly> Hrki: govorim o stupnju koncentracije za programiranje kompliciranih stvari ili meditaciju
<Hrki> a koncentracija ovisi kolko ti je nest zanimljivo
<Hrki> jelly: pa opce je poznato da hakeri koji rade za vladu duvaju redovno :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja kad se nadudam ne trebam se posebno fokusirati da otplutam :) 
<jelly> lol
<BotaniCar> ( re: meditacija, jel )
<jelly> to nije meditacija, to je tupilo :-)
<BotaniCar> A, kak ti to  znas ? :D
<jelly> probao sam i jedno i drugo!
<Hrki> pa meni je meditacija dok me otupi
<Hrki> jer se onda uklopis u drustvo
<BotaniCar> Al, preko volje i na silu cu se malo uozbiljiti, meni ljudi kaj fakat ozbiljno briju na meditiranje , vele da im to ni malo ne smeta ( naravno, ne idu  meditirati isti cas kad odloze bong ) .. mozda lazu jer brane svoje prljave navike .. 
<jelly> to je suprotni smjer, kad ti se fokus raspline... za to je dost 10 minuta vozit se u trajvanu ili cazmatransu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na kraju cemo doma sa jednom izgubljenom utakmicom kao i finalista 
<jelly> spammer napravi ssh -N -D 49152 user@server i spama preko socks proxyja... a na serveru se ne vidi da se iko ulogirao, "last" nareba 0 bodova
<BotaniCar> dobra fora
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/01/operating_a_fak.html # ovo je bas u duhu vremena i Svicarca
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<BotaniCar> \o/
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> qe
<ivoks> Your Amazon.co.uk order of "Scotsman Ginger Beard..." has been dispatched
 * jelly čita ginger bread
<Mmike> ovaj baldasar isto malo tulav lik
<Mmike> njemu nije jasno dal' je 'za dom spremni' ustaski pozdrav :)
<obrut> jelly: sto se to ne jede ? :)
<jelly> za doma spreman
<ntcbow> hehe, nazocan ili spreman??
<SilverSpace> smrt fasizmu
<Mmike> narod slobodan!
<Mmike> kak ova tvornica 'nada dimic' izgleda sablasno
<Mmike> sad na ovu kisu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem doma
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi vidio ovog kaj se penjao po nijagare zaledenim slapovima
<ivoks> mislim da cu otic doma odspavat sat-dva
<jelly> snijeg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidi ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WBUVYZkODI
<datase`> YouTube: Crazyflie Nano Quadcopter pre-release video - 0:03:48 - 669,261 views - 2699 likes / 30 dislikes
<MmikeDro> Vani je milina :-)
<obrut> je ! zakon :)
<obrut> idem sad u grad malo prosetat !
<MmikeDro> Gume su se vec isplatile :-)
<MmikeDro> Obutr ja moram babysittericu vozit doma :-)
<obrut> nis, odo ja trosit pare
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> pre dobre su ove gume
<Mmike> pre fakin dobre
<Mmike> novi zagreb je prekriven snijegom bljuzgavim 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ima takvih (manjih jos) na banggoodu za ubost
<Mmike> a, cek
<Mmike> pa to je kompjuterizerided kontroled
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/prvi-put-u-povijesti-izveden-uspon-uz-zaledjene-slapove-niagare-evo-kako-je-to-izgledalo/798406.aspx
<SilverSpace> jebeni hokej zadnju trecinu 
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/super-bowl-u-kockicama-hrvatski-treneri-na-kormilu-patriotsa-i-seahawksa/1285247/
<Hrki> pa koga boli briga sto je 4. koleno hrvat
<Hrki> tako ispada da smo svi mi braca
<SilverSpace> koga ne 
<SilverSpace> pitaj talijana 
<SilverSpace> irca 
<SilverSpace> jedan od njih i dolazi u hr
<SilverSpace> 1:2 5min do kraja 
<Hrki> pa kaj mi sad znaci kaj ti treneri imaju hr krv?
<Hrki> mislis da je uspio jer ima hr krv?
<SilverSpace> kaj ti nije lijepo cuti da je netko uspjeo?
<SilverSpace> uspio*
<jelly> Hrki: pa i jesmo, svi djeca crnkinje iz afrike od pred 120000 godina
<Mmike> "I hope to die peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather, not screaming in terror like his passengers."
<SilverSpace> http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/Crazyflie-20-p-2103.html
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xtvRCmk3qY
<datase`> YouTube: Crazyflie 2.0: LED-ring RACE - 0:01:06 - 23,375 views - 62 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> skupo ali ludoooo
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa je, ali mi je svejedno dal mu je sukunded hrvat ili ne
<Hrki> to ti je isto kak hrvati ne jebu ove pridoslice u svedskoj i slicno
<Hrki> veli im, sami se snadjite
<SilverSpace> ??
<Hrki> kaj ti nije jasno, zelim zi reci da ljubav na nacionalnoj osnovi je glupost
<Hrki> i sad sta bi mene bilo briga za nekog tamo u americi
<Hrki> sigurno nije uspio jer je hrvat
<Mmike> Hrki, ma kaj ti pricas
<Mmike> pa hrvati su preposvecen narod
<Mmike> bozji ljudi
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> ljudi od boga
<Hrki> bogomdan narod
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nesto si ti tu pobrkao 
<SilverSpace> svadas se sam sa sobom 
<Hrki> pa zanima me tvoje misljenje, zast mislis da je to bitan clanak? i kakve veze oni imaju sa hr? 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-31
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oo jutro
<SilverSpace> vrijeme je ici za na plac 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bok SilverSpace, da, upravo se spremam... vec sam trebao otici :)
 * Mmike je danas spavao do pol 10 :D
<SilverSpace> kaj te nisu doma probudili :)
<Mmike> spavali su do 9 :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas koji AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ proc viska?
<Mmike> bilo kaki
<Mmike> po mogucnosti sto jeftiniji :)
<tonil> http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/01/29/microsoft-to-invest-in-rogue-android-startup-cyanogen/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam nis od amd
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> imam problema sa sortiranjem u bash-u
<hbogner> kad koristim . i , kao separatore
<hbogner> kad imam . kao ovdje: 05lpiva.0.1.0.2011-05-19T21:15:41Z onda mi normalno sortira, a kad stavim zarez onda kao 05lpiva,0,1,0,2011-05-19T21:15:41Z onda sortiranje poludi
<hbogner> sort -t "," -k 2nr korisnici_statistike_1.txt >korisnici_statistike_2.txt
<hbogner> sort -t "." -k 2nr korisnici_statistike_1.txt >korisnici_statistike_2.txt 
<hbogner> ovo su dve narede koje sam koristio, razlika ej bila smao . ili ,
<hbogner> i onda dobijem krivo sortiranje kao u zadnjem fajlu: http://data.osm-hr.org/croatia/statistike/
<hbogner> ovaj csv bi trebao biti sortiran reverzno po drugom stupcu
<hbogner> ali nije
<Mmike> hbogner, a po cem bi ti sertirao?
<Mmike> sortirao?
<Mmike> ok, a sto je drugi stupac?
<Mmike> imas di primjer fajla?
<hbogner> a kad koristim . onda radi normalno
<hbogner> http://data.osm-hr.org/croatia/statistike/20150130-croatia.csv
<hbogner> to je kad sam stavio sa , umjesto .
<Mmike> to je ono kaj trebas sortirati?
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /tmp/hbogner> head -2 20150130-croatia.csv 
<Mmike> Janjko,796645,56127,2290,2015-01-30T14:26:24Z
<Mmike> Vedran V,688876,55092,485,2015-01-30T15:34:46Z
<Mmike> to?
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/korisnici_statistike_2.csv a ovo je sa .
<hbogner> da
<hbogner>  to
<Mmike> ne razumijem
<hbogner> isti podatci, samo sam mjenao separator
<Mmike> koji ti je izvorisni file?
<Mmike> onaj koji zelis sortirati?
<tonil> ima tko 270x 4GB version
<tonil> dvi po mogucnosti
<Mmike> tonil, imam ja R9 280X :) isto dvije :)
<tonil> koji model baci link
<Mmike> sapphire vappor-x
<tonil> 3GB ?
<Mmike> tonil, obje, da
<Mmike> jedna je s 2 ventilatora (stariji malo model valjda), druga je s 3 ventilatora
<Mmike> ova s 3 nije nikad koristena, jos je u originalnoj ambalazi
<Mmike> a ova s 2 je radila, tiha je za ne povjerovat
<tonil> treba mi 4GB,radi jednog render enginea,sabirnica mi ne igra veliku ulogu nije velika reza,a gigabajti mi trebaju da mi se ne rusi sustav iako render siba u vise layera
<hbogner> Mmike, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/osm/korisnici_ulaz-tocke.txt je ulazni fajl sa tockama kao separatorima
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/osm/korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt sa zaerzom kao separatorom
<Mmike> tonil, neznam da te karte imaju vise od 3 Gb
<Mmike> GB
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/osm/korisnici_izlaz-tocke.csv je izlaz sortiranja sa tockama
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/osm/korisnici_izlaz-zarez.csv je izlaz sortiranja sa zarezom
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> hbogner, 
<Mmike> cekaj, jeboga ti :)
<Mmike> 05lpiva.0.1.0.2011-05-19T21:15:41Z
<Mmike> kaj je tu sad kaj?
<hbogner> sort -t "." -k 2nr korisnici_ulaz-tocke.txt >korisnici_izlaz-tocke.csv
<hbogner> sort -t "," -k 2nr korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt >korisnici_izlaz-zarez.csv
<Mmike> hbogner, to si vec pejsto :)
<hbogner> sad sa tocnim nazivima fajlova
<hbogner> username, nodes, ways, relations, timestamp
<hbogner> to je header
<hbogner> sad sam ti dao sve sta sam radio
<hbogner> svaki dajl oko 150kb
<Mmike> zakaj je bitna velicina?
<hbogner> nebitno
<Mmike> znaci, gore je: username=05lpliva, nodes=0, ways=1, relation=0, timestamp=2011-05...
<Mmike>  ?
<hbogner> nekima je bitno radis kidanja
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> tako je
<Mmike> ok, i zelis sortirati po ?
<Mmike> nodes?
<hbogner> i dok je sortiroa po tockam normalno je to radio
<hbogner> opsnestreetmap nodes
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> po cem zelis sortirati? :)
<hbogner> kad sma jucer prebacio na zarez odnjednom vise ne sortira normalno
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> kaj ti meni pricas? :)
<hbogner> zelim sortirati po drugom stupcu, nodes
<Mmike> ok
<hbogner> ali redosljed nije dobar
<Mmike> ama CEKAJ
<hbogner> sort neodrati kako bi trebao
<Mmike> rizinu mu koru
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<hbogner> kad pogledas rezulatate sortiranja, 4. red se vec razlikuje
<Mmike> da, cini se da sort jebe tocka :)
<hbogner> neee
<hbogner> sa tockom radi
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> glup sam
<Mmike> cek
<hbogner> zarez nece
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> isukarsta mu
<Mmike> zasto si mi onda dao file s tockama?
<hbogner> Mmike, dao sam ti oba
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> dao si mi jedan
<hbogner> [12:33:07] hbogner https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/osm/korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt sa zaerzom kao separatorom
<Mmike> pitao sam te koji ti je izvorisni file
<Mmike> i dao si mi URL
<Mmike> i s njim sam radio
<SilverSpace> toska zarez upitnik tko ne pita taj je bik
<hbogner> [12:32:58] hbogner Mmike, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/osm/korisnici_ulaz-tocke.txt je ulazni fajl sa tockama kao 
<Mmike> daklem, ajmo iznova
<Mmike> koji ti je izvorisni file?
<Mmike> i po cem hoces sortirati?
<hbogner> Mmike, imam 2 izvorisna fajla
<hbogner> koji su nastali obradom podataka, jedan sam kreirao sa , separatorom, drugi sa . separatorom
<Mmike> zakaj si radio 2 fajla?
<hbogner> kao sto sam ti postavio ona dva korisnici_ulaz fajla
<Mmike> pa napravi jedan fajl
<Mmike> s tockama
<Mmike> i uzivaj
<Mmike> di je bed?
<hbogner> onda sam ovaj sa zarezom filtrirao sort -t "," -k 2nr korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt >korisnici_izlaz-zarez.csv, a onaj sa tockom filtrirao sort -t "." -k 2nr korisnici_ulaz-tocke.txt >korisnici_izlaz-tocke.csv
<hbogner> *filtrirao=sortirao
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> zakaj imas 2 fajla?
<hbogner> ok mogu stavit tocke, nije mi problem, ali zaaasto drugacije sortira
<hbogner> Mmike, za probu
<Mmike> meni izsortira ok
<Mmike> ort -t',' -k2 -n -r korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt | less
<Mmike> sort, dakako
<hbogner> imam 2 fajla zato da testiram kao sortira kad je separator tock a ,a kako sortira kad je separator zarez
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' ti mosh tipkat da ne gledas u tastaturu? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ne :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> meni sortira ok
<Mmike> reko si 4ti red da je bed? ovo je 4ti red iz tog fajla sto sam wgetnuo:
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi siguran da ti sortira kako treba? vidi Fiki username
<Mmike> jhabijan,350367,24330,415,2015-01-29T08:21:16Z
<Mmike> hm hm 
<Mmike> cek cek
<hbogner> jel uocavas razlike?
<CrazyLemon> stupid idea.. a zašto ne bi napravio replacement poslije kad ti sortira i se ne  zajebavaš sa time? sortiraš po točkama | tr "." "," > sortirano_kako_treba_sa_zarezama.txt :)
<hbogner> CrazyLemon, zato jer nisam znao kako a bio ljen traziti, hvala na ideji
<CrazyLemon> just an idea :)
<Mmike> a kaj ak usenrame ima tocku ili zarez u sebi? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nema
<hbogner> pitao admine rekli da je . i , rezerviran simbol
<hbogner> ruby on rails nesto nesto
<Mmike> fakat cudno ovo sortiranje :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jel i tebi tako radi?
<hbogner> sad pitam da provjerim jel samo meni il i ostalima?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> budale
<Mmike> -k2 = to je treci field
<Mmike> jer fieldovi idu od 0 :)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<Mmike> hbogner, ^^
<hbogner> Mmike, 32k je vise od 12k :D
<Mmike> kaj?
<hbogner> prva opcija 2 i 3 red, veca vrijednost bi trebal biti ranije, kaj ne
<hbogner> jer je reverse
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pa veca i je ranije
<hbogner> ok, nekuzis
<hbogner> -k2
<hbogner> sortira 3 stupac
<hbogner> fiki koj je drugi im 12081, a XBea koji je treci ima 35278
<Mmike> u biti ne
<Mmike> k0 nemrem opce stavit
<hbogner> znaci nije sortirano reverse
<hbogner> pa narevno da nemres
<hbogner> ovo sa k2 radi
<Mmike> sto znaci da -k1 bi sortiralo po prvom stupcu, sto je username
<Mmike> a -k2 po drugom
<hbogner> da
<Mmike> al' sortira po neznam kojem :)
<hbogner> jelda
<hbogner> lud sam
<hbogner> cjelo jutro se jebem s tim
<hbogner> CrazyLemon, hvala na tr ideji, radi
<hbogner> rjesit cu na taj nacin
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> kad stavim Xbeau da mu je 3ci stupac 199, onda -k2 dobro sortira
<Mmike> brijem da ne kuzimo kak sort radi :)
<hbogner> ja vise nist nekuzim
<hbogner> samo da ovo CrazyLemon hack cudo radi :D
<hbogner> hvala
<hbogner> eh da ima veze sa locales
<hbogner> kolega ima en_GB locale i njemu sa tockom neradi a sa zarezom radi
<hbogner> suprotno od mene
<Mmike> hbogner, a pazi ovo:
<jelly> Mmike: sortu polja idu od 1 
<hbogner> Mmike, pazim
<jelly> u cem je problem?
<jelly> sort -t. -k2,2nr korisnici_ulaz-tocke.txt|less 
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3w
<Mmike> kako sad ovo?
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj nr ide iza K
<jelly> Mmike: sort -t, -k2,2nr t3.txt
<Mmike> tj, zakaj ovo ne radi: sort -t. -k2 -n -r 
<hbogner> jelly, meni sa . radi, sa , mi neradi, 
<jelly> kad koristis -k onda se opcije tipa -n -r odnose samo na taj k.  Recimo, oces sortirati po brojevima drugu kolonu i onda po abecedi prvu kolonu: sort -k2,2n -k1,1
<hbogner> kad uzmem ulaz sa zarezimas
<jelly> hbogner: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/osm/korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt ?
<hbogner> jelly, da
<hbogner> taj kad sortiram sa gore navedenom opcijom nece
<jelly> i sta bi tocno htio s tim napraviti?
<jelly> sort -t, -k2,2nr korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt|less # radi
<hbogner> cek cek cek, sad s ovim tvojim radi
<hbogner> ja sam imao -k 2nr, a ti -2k,nr tu sam grijesio
<jelly> -k2,2 
<Mmike> OPTS is one or more single-letter ordering options [bdfgiMhnRrV], which override global order‐
<Mmike>        ing options for that key
<hbogner> ja sam imao -k 2nr, a ti -k2,2nr tu sam grijesio
<Mmike> ak sa postavoi napred -n -r, zakaj ga moram stavit i iza k?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> NAPRED
<Mmike> ne iza :)
<hbogner> jelly, koaj je razlika tocno izmedju tvog i mog, zelio bi nauciti :D
<Mmike> sort -t',' -n -r -k2 t3-mod.txt
<jelly> meni taj -k radi samo kad mu velim i pocetak i kraj, a globalne -n -r opce ne stavim
<Mmike> to radi :)
<jelly> hbogner: ovaj radi :-)
<hbogner> je to i ja vidim :DF
<hbogner> h he he
<hbogner> eto sad imam 2 rjesenja
<Mmike> da, -n -r mora doc ispred -k
<Mmike> ak je iza -k onda -k to ne uzima u obzir
<jelly> ak me pitas ZASTO... pojma, to 
<Mmike> doduse, zakaj mora -k2,2 ne znam
<jelly> je eksperimentalni zakljucak
<Mmike> meni radi i sa -k2
<Mmike> where F is a field number and C a character position in the field
<hbogner> sort -t, -n -r -k2 korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt|less Mmike meni ovo neradi
<Mmike> sto znaci da -k2.2 nebi trebalo stavljati, nego -k2
<jelly> ne znam sto bi trebalo, samo znam sto meni pouzdano radi i sto koristim
<Mmike> da, treba ic -k2.2
<Mmike> nije mi jasno zasto
<Mmike> -k2.2 znaci sortiraj po drugom fieldu pocevsi od drugog karaktera u fieldu
<Mmike> osim ak on i zarez ne smatra dijelom fielda, pa je zarez -k2.1
<jelly> to nisam nikad koristio
<Mmike> sto onda opet pada u vodu jer -k2.3 daje skroz nesht trece
<jelly> -k2,2 sortira po drugoj koloni i to je to
<Mmike> jelly, mislis -k2.2
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ne 
<Mmike> KONJ
<Mmike> -k2.2,3.3
<Mmike> i ovo je validno
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sad kuzim
<jelly> Mmike: ne.
<Mmike> -k2,2 znaci da je start/top druga kolona
<Mmike> start/stop
<Mmike> valjda ak ne stavis stop, stop mu je end-of-line
<jelly> i onda se moze dodavati dalje novi -k..., npr: sort -t, -k2,2nr -k3,3nr -k1,1 korisnici_ulaz-zarez.txt|tail -20
<Mmike> jelly, da, to je sortiraj prvo po fieldu 2, numeric, reverse, onda po fieldu 3, numeric, reverse i onda po fieldu 1
<jelly> i radi
<Mmike> al' mozes rec i: sort -k2,3nr
<Mmike> to znaci sortiraj po fieldovima 2 i 3
<Mmike> odjednom
<hbogner> jelly, thx,m sortira kako treba sad: http://data.osm-hr.org/croatia/statistike/20150130-croatia2.csv :D
<jelly> Mmike: to ne znam da li radi kako spada
<Mmike> mosh rec i sort -k2.5,3.7 - to znaci sortiraj po fieldu dva pocevsi od 5tog karaktera, do 3ceg fielda zavrsno sa 7mim karakterom
<Mmike> jelly, da, ovaj -n uzjebe
<Mmike> jer je to numeric sort, valjda onda non-numereic karaktere ignorira
<Mmike> ugl, ak osh po nekom fieldu moras i start i stop navests
<Mmike> navest
<Mmike> hence: -k2,2
<Mmike> jelly, thnx
<Mmike> hbogner, eto smo pametniji ;D
<hbogner> hvala svima i Mmike i jelly i CrazyLemon 
<hbogner> zve zbog , i ,   :D
<jelly> hbogner: a sad postavi LC_COLLATE=C pa sortiraj opet :-)
<Mmike> :D
<hbogner> neeediram dok radi :P
<jelly> samo se nemoj cudit ak nekom drugom ista naredba bude davala drugi rezultat :>
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> sort je po defaultu multi-cpuastican
<jelly> jer za hr locale mala i velika slova su isto, a C locale sortira po ASCII-ju i prvo su sva velika A-Z pa onda mala a-z
<hbogner> jelly, onda stavim -f :D
<jelly> also ako imaš friški glibc još zna da Ljubljana treba doći poslije Lučkog 
<jelly> tj. nagađa
<hbogner> aargh, vec je 13:30, pa maloprije sam ustao i poceo se s ovim zezati
<hbogner> kako vrijeme proleti kad se mucis s necim
<jelly> echo -e 'Lučko\nLipik\nLjubljana\nLekenik'|LC_COLLATE=hr_HR.UTF-8 sort
<jelly> echo -e 'Lučko\nLipik\nLjubljana\nLekenik'|LC_COLLATE=C sort
<Mmike> ne pise se to tak, jelly
<Mmike> ǈubǉana!
<Mmike> tak se piše!
<Mmike> ǋegujmo naše! :)
<jelly> ne vidim razliku
<hbogner> ali komp ju vidi
<jelly> ne vidi ni on ako imaš dovoljno friški glibc, kao gore
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/17
<Mmike> beh :)
<Mmike> tj, besh :)
<Mmike> njemu su L i ǈ ista stvar
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/t8mQE1p.png
<Mmike> proporcionalni font
<Mmike> fuj fuj :)
<jelly> Mmike: nije bash kriv, nego sort, i nije sort kriv jer on radi Å¡to mu tvoj locale (glibc) veli
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> ipak radi ok
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9e
<Mmike> sam kaj ja imam en_US.utf8
<Mmike> nda
<jelly> englezi i slovenci nemaju digraf lj
<Mmike> ctrl-w na krivom mjestu :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> cek, jelly 
<Mmike> u .si je Ljubljana ispred Luckog?
<jelly> da
<jelly> i čita se l j u b l j a n a
<Mmike> zvuci nesto kao - lijublijana :)
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj prvi i i ne postoji
<Mmike> drugi se kakti cuje :)
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/7r
<jelly> trebalo bi dodati još nešto sa malim l pa bi se vidjela razlika za posix locale
<hbogner> jos jednom hvala svima
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> informative
<Mmike> jelly++
<Mmike> http://www.evilsocket.net/2015/01/29/nike-fuelband-se-ble-protocol-reversed/
<Mmike> lol :)
<tonil1> Mmike, pm
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> nema vise onih diskova
<Mmike> wd red 4TB za 1100 kuna
<Mmike> sad su 1400
<Mmike> pkaj je bilo ;)
<jelly> dolar
<SilverSpace> http://www.hnb.hr/tecajn/htecajn.htm
<tonil> je li se rade kakve promjene na linkedinu
<tonil> il je samo meni nedostupan
<tonil> jeli down
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/DK1EHCh moo
<markosejic> jelly: pozz
<jelly> drav
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj to nisi vidio vec 
<SilverSpace> i nije pranje 
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/XxTRhQl "restrain yourself from drinking it" -- kak??
<Mmike> http://www.redbox.com/
<Mmike> jel' radi ovo kome?
<CrazyLemon> 403
<CrazyLemon> bar tak curl kaže
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> potres?
<CrazyLemon> jelly da.. 2 puta oko 2.5
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-01
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> filane paprike za dorucak....pa to je cista pobjeda
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar tek :)
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> te huh
 * Mmike nemre paprike jest vise :/
<Mmike> zeludac nece
<Mmike> od kad su mi zuc izvukli
<Mmike> a tak bi si slasnuo hasnuo par :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, pojedi koju i za mene :0
<calmpitbull> Mmike: budem sa zadovoljstvom
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/813
<SilverSpace> strahota
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8vtaSTIMAEnpDB.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> ? kaj 
 * Mmike upgradeira kodi
<vileni> :)
<vileni> xbmc na kodi ili?
<Mmike> o srca im
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> xbmc na kodu
<Mmike> ima jos uvijek xbmc cmdline drek
<Mmike> al nema xbmc-standalone
<Mmike> pa bas su mogli i to symlinkat 
<Mmike> guzicu im pospem praskom za pecivo
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> di sam ja sad namjestio autologin
<Mmike> koji pokrece xbmc-standalone
<Mmike> bratec milkec :)
<Mmike> var/log/upstart/ureadahead.log
<Mmike> 4244:ureadahead:/usr/bin/xbmc-standalone: No such file or directory
<Mmike> da, to znamo
<Mmike> AL" DI TI JE TO KONFIGURUIRANO
<SilverSpace> u cemu to imas instaliran kodi 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu?
<Mmike> usr/share/xsessions/XBMC.desktop
<Mmike> matere mu
<Mmike> debilne
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, lubuntu
<Mmike> znam da sam mogao samo dodati symlink u /usr/bin 
<Mmike> al' htio sam bas popravit, a ne porkpat
<Mmike> TryExec=kodi-standalone
<Mmike> to je u XBMC.desktop
<Mmike> tak da opet ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> matereti kak je ovaj upsstart u kurcu
<Mmike> logovi bez timestampa ispred :)
<Mmike> jer, kome to treba, valjda
<Mmike> [+0.16s] DEBUG: Seat: Failed to find session configuration XBMC
<Mmike> o krv ti maslinastu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam samo instalirao kodi u ubuntu i radi 
<SilverSpace> na laptopu
<Mmike> ma radi i meni
<Mmike> al' hocu da cim se laptop upali da se pokrene xbmc
<Mmike> bez window managera i inih sranja
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> nikad nisam imao slozeni autostart jedino na arch 
<Mmike> ne kuizim
<Mmike> sad sam napravio symlink u /usr/share/xsessions, XBMC.Desktop -> kodi.desktop
<Mmike> i radi
<Mmike> al' promijenio sam svugdje u lightdmu, session-default i ino vise nije XBMC nego kodi
<Mmike> i ne kuzim zash ovaj i dalje oce XBMC
<Mmike> i /var/cache/lightdm sam obroisa
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> android mi vise ne radi
<Mmike> i proradio
<Mmike> heh
<SilverSpace> muko moja 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ako je android u pitanju, nema do podmazivanja strojnim uljem :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/47893/decki-iz-ruande-prvi-put-vide-snijeg
<SilverSpace> lol
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: fakat los zvuk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy0QiT6O6hU
<datase> YouTube: Ferrari SF15-T primo giro a Jerez con Vettel 2015.02.01 - 0:00:21 - 6,096 views - 37 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/813
<SilverSpace> hehe 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/4XyxLr
<jurica-> vecer, ima koga tu
<jurica-> imam linux pitanje
<jurica-> zna li neko kako da lokalno generiram neke podatke / fajl
<jurica-> ali određenom brzinom.
<jurica-> iliti, lokalna alternativa : wget --limit-rate 100k http://nekiln.kk
<jurica-> jel kuzite pitanje? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, heh :)
<Mmike> jurica-, ne tocno :)
<Mmike> kaj hoces postici?
<jurica-> pa eto, neznam bolje objasnit. dumpat nesto na hdd, određenom brzinom
<Mmike> odakle
<Mmike> i zasto?
<Mmike> mjeris brzinu harda, ili?
<jurica-> od bilo kuda, moze biti random, moze bit neka postojeca datoteka. nema veze s brzinom harda. vise jer moram simulirat neki mali I/O ako se to tako zove
<Mmike> imas programcek koji se zove - fio
<Mmike> prouci kako radi, on je stvoren za to sto zelis
<Mmike> s njim mozes simulirati razne i/o loadove 
<jurica-> thx, znaci nista od core utilsa nemoze posluzit -_-
<Mmike> a moze
<Mmike> al' ces se napatit
<Mmike> napravi skriptu koja ce zapisati nesto malo svake sekunde nekud i nakon toga napraviti sync
<Mmike> al' onda nemas mali load
<Mmike> nego kratke burstove
<jurica-> sad sam probavao sa scp -l lokalno
<jurica-> no ne radi limi rate
<jurica-> wget i curl mi rade super posao sa --limit-rate no onda moram povlacit neki fajl s interneta a to mi ne odgovara
<jurica-> bas cudno da svemoguci linux nema tu nista za mene
<jurica-> znaci skripta koja nesto dd-a ili cp-a u cronu svakih 5 minuta mi je najbolja opcija
<jurica-> ako mi burstovi odgovaraju
<jurica-> cudno da dd nema neki rate limit
<jurica-> a ima hrpu antickih opcija
<jurica-> ... ili ima ali treba poštelat te neke obskurne low level opcije 'bs' 'obs'
<tonil> Mmike, pm
<Mmike> ho-ka-hoi!
<Mmike> uspavao sam dijete
<Mmike> nakon sto se probudio, jadan, mokar sav
<Mmike> skracena verzija 'moje male djevojcice' i 'zeko i potocic' je urodila plodom
 * Mmike se osjeca k'o Supermen :)
<Mmike> jurica-, a moze li da pitam... sto ti to treba? :)
<jurica-> hdd se gasi ako nema aktivnosti, ovo je trenutno moj 'workaround'. :)
<Mmike> koji HDD je to?
<Mmike> jel' to laptop?
<SilverSpace> ah
<jelly> jurica-: dosta je svakih 5 sekundi procitati nesto s njega, ne treba kemijati sa rate limitom
<jurica-> jep i to bi bilo dosta, nemora biti write, moze i read
<jurica-> i kako to izvesti? :)
<jelly> kako god hoces, npr. http://jebo.me/pas/2y
<jurica-> aha, ovaj iflag radi odmah 'sync' da ne ostaje u cacheu nekom pretpostavlam?
<jurica-> aa ovo cita
<jurica-> ja mislio da pise =)
<jelly> sync kod citanja nema smisla
<jelly> to samo za glupe wd-ove, ostalima se uglavnom da podesiti da ne rade spin-down
<Mmike> jelly, kak vidim koliko je spin-downova radio moj WD-GREEN?
<SilverSpace> sutra ide u skolu a gleda sad ratove zvijezda
<jelly> Mmike: ima negdje u smartctl
<jelly> Mmike: Start_Stop_Count
<Mmike> jelly, taj mi je za sve diskove (osim za ssd) - 100
<Mmike> i munin veli da je tak zadnjih godinu dana
<jelly> znaci da ili nisi gasio, ili ne radi
<Mmike>  #The Unix Guru's View of Sex
<Mmike> unzip ; strip ; touch ; grep ; finger ; mount ; fsck ; more ; yes ; umount ; sleep
<Mmike> jelly, ne radi, gasio sam taj stroj vise desetaka puta:)
<jelly> Mmike: gledaj smartctl onda, a ne munin
<Mmike> jelly, pa munin napravi smartctl -a svakih 5 minuta
<Mmike> i onda to biljezi
<jelly> mozda
<Mmike> ma, sigurno
<jelly> a mozda ne radi
<ipozgaj> oj
<Mmike> ipozgaj, superbowl klanjaoce :)
<ipozgaj> haha
<ipozgaj> USA! USA!
<ipozgaj> Superb owl
<Mmike> ipozgaj, to je sad?
<ipozgaj> u 15h
<ipozgaj> PST
<Mmike> aha, ona dva hrvata nesto
<Mmike> mljeh
<ipozgaj> dakle za 2h
<ipozgaj> dva hrvata trenera, da
<ipozgaj> uvjetno
<ipozgaj> baba ili djed su im iz hrv mislim
<ipozgaj> i Ninkovic igra za patriotse
<Mmike>  ili prababa i ti
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pre glup mi je americki nogomet
<Mmike> pardon, samo je glup
<ipozgaj> mislim da zadnji puta dok su Patriotsi osvojili je isto igrao i na kraju je sa Hajdukovom zastavom paradirao okolo :)
<Mmike> bejzbol mi je, recimo, bolji, iako je to ubi boze dosadno za gledat
<jelly> Mmike: prebaci se na bejzbol!
<jelly> hehe
<Mmike> :)
<ipozgaj> dobar je nfl
<Mmike> bejzbol je guba igrat
<jelly> ili kriket?
<ipozgaj> ja od tih sportova tu ne pratim jedino nhl
<Mmike> ipozgaj, ma guba my ass. Svi ti americki sportovi su tak napravljeni da imaju 5 minuta akcije i 20 minuta reklama
<ipozgaj> to mi je ultra konfuzno i bezveze
<Mmike> bas sam htio rec da je hokej izuzetak
<Mmike> manje-vise :)
<ipozgaj> a je, ali to na stranu, football je ok sport
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> da se pusti da se igra
<Mmike> al' mi i dalje bejzbol bolji
<Mmike> iako, ragbi je jos bolji
<Mmike> pravila su takva da je dinamicniji, zanimljiviji (uz to sto se jace mlate :) )
<ipozgaj> baseball je super dok igraju podjednaki timovi
<ipozgaj> ali obicno vec u prvih par inninga jedni zbrisu 5-6 runnova i onda je ostatak dosadan 
<Mmike> ma dosadno je uvijek :)
<ipozgaj> nije :-)
<Mmike> ak ne igras, to je smrt za gledat
<Mmike> ta je isto igra napravljena tak da si na stadionu mosh pojest hot dog
<Mmike> prosetat malo
<ipozgaj> ja sam isao jednom tu GIantese gledati protiv dodgersa
<Mmike> cakulat s frendovima
<ipozgaj> 4.5h je trajala igra
<ipozgaj> 14 inninga
<Mmike> e, i kolliko prave igre imas? :)
<Mmike> u tih 4 i pol sata?
<ipozgaj> ~2h
<ipozgaj> ostalo zderes hot dogove :D
<Mmike> ma ja bi reko pol cuke
<Mmike> ima 2-3 zanimljive akcije
<Mmike> zabavno je ovima sto igraju
<Mmike> to bez daljnjeg (/me u dugavama svojedobno 'trenirao' bejzbol :) )
<ipozgaj> baseball ili softball
<ipozgaj> koliko znam u hr se igra samo softball
<ipozgaj> aka baseball za nesposobne :D
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> bejzbol bas
<Mmike> al' to je bilo pred 101 godinu
<Mmike> prije nego sam bio u USA
<Mmike> onda sam tamo otisao na tekmu jednom
<Mmike> i reko, fak det sit
<ipozgaj> to kad si sigurno gledao Twinse :P
<ipozgaj> ti nikad nista nisu osvojili
<ipozgaj> Giantsi su legende ipak
<ipozgaj> i 49ersi u footballu 
<ipozgaj> i eve Golden State ubija sve redom ove godine u NBA
<SilverSpace> SB na foxu samo nece valjda zacrnit za hrvatsku
<SilverSpace> http://mojtv.hr/kanal/tv-program/319/fox.aspx
<SilverSpace> u ponoc i 29minuta
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> ajte, ljudi
<SilverSpace> koji los zvuk http://youtu.be/Eoq-ORJBmyg
<datase> YouTube: Jerez F1 Testing - Vettel Ferrari SF-15T Fastest Lap! - 0:00:33 - 301 views - 27 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jebo f1
<obrut> SilverSpace: nije valjda da gledas te pizdarije 20x komercijalnije od nogometa
<obrut> mislim na SB
<SilverSpace> obrut: pogledam prvih pet minuta 
<SilverSpace> poprilicno su dosadni
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-01
<ivoks> dakle... erste dragi, pa dobro koji k
<ivoks> salju mi dopise koji imaju @esb.hr adrese
<ivoks> a esb.hr domena uopce nije registrirana
<ivoks> poslao im mail...
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks> Ono sto ovo cini vrlo nezgodno je da bi netko zlonamjeran mogao registrirati tu domenu i primati postu koja je namijenjena banci i barem u slucaju slanja dokumentacije o priljevima iz inozemstva, prikupljati inace tajne podatke vasih klijenata. Kao sto vidite, ovo moze imati kaznene i krivicne posljedice.
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks> e drzavo, sako jada
<ivoks> u evidenciji moram voditi polje 'praznik' i 'rad na praznik', pa onda 'rad nedjeljom' i 'prekovremeni rad', pa 'strajk' i 'lockout', pa 'bolovanje do 42 dana' i 'bolovanje duze od 42 dana', pa 'rodiljni dopust' i 'rodiljni dopust od 9mj do 1g', ali i 'roditeljski dopust'
<ivoks> KOJI KURAC?!
<ivoks> odlucio sam svjesno krsiti zakone ove zemlje jer su isti neprovedivi
<Mmike> Gutken Morgen
<vileni> jutar
<Mmike> ivoks: di ti to vidis?
 * Mmike je tak sretan kaj ima knjigovodju kaj to sve radi za njega
<Mmike> jer mislim da bih propucao i sebe i sve
<Mmike> iance
<ivoks> Mmike: koje?
<vileni> sto bi bio roditeljski dopust?
<ivoks> Mmike: to nema veze s knjigovodjom
<ivoks> to se zove evidencija rada
<ivoks> i obvezan si ju voditi
<Mmike> aha, ti imas zaposlenike
<Mmike> eee :)
<ivoks> pa imas i ti, sebe
<Mmike> da, al' meni u ugovoru pise da 'sam odredjujem svoje radno vrijeme'
<ivoks> to nema veze s radnim vremenom
<Mmike> s obzirom da sam pricidnik uprave, na to imam pravo
<ivoks> vec na sto se radno vrijeme trosi
<ivoks> moras voditi kada si dosao na posao, kada si otisao, sto si radio, kada si isao srat, a kada pisat
<ivoks> koliko si vremena potrosio na rucak
<ivoks> i je li kojim slucajem bila nedjelja
<Mmike> K'o sto si rekao - tko ih jebe.
<ivoks> ili praznik
<ivoks> (jer to nije isto, iz nekog razloga)
<Mmike> Mislim da cak ima brija da moras voditi sto su radnici radili u nedjelju
<Mmike> ili tako neki idijotizam
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> prekovremeno != nedjelja != praznik != rad na praznik
<ivoks> znaci, ako je praznik, moras upisati da su 8 (ili koliko vec) sati proveli na prazniku
<ivoks> ali ako su radili, onda je to rad na praznik
<ivoks> kretenizam.
<ivoks> jebo im pas mater birokratsku
<Mmike> da, k'o sto si reko - nabijem vas na kurac
<Mmike> ak ce me jebat radi toga
<Mmike> opala, ode firma van iz .hr
<ivoks> to sam i ja rekao
<ivoks> odsjedit cu u cuzi i odselit
<Mmike> ma nesh
<Mmike> sam ce ti ovrhu stisnut
<Mmike> ak ne platis
<ivoks> otici cu, jebo me pas
<Mmike> ti imas obrt pa ti mogu uzet kucu :)
<ivoks> ako me radi toga budu jabali
<ivoks> jebali
<Mmike> meni mogu uzet pimpekove labudove
<ivoks> obrt cu zatvorit ovaj mjesec
<Mmike> erm, labudove pimpekove
<ivoks> vec sam platio porez za nenaplacene racune
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> sve je spremno - gasenje do kraja mjeseca
<Mmike> MAJMUNI! :)
<Mmike> polazem nadu da ce HDZ bar malo to popraviti
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> vjerojatno nesh moc vise imat firmu ako nemas priznanicu iz crkve da si redovan na misama
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> imam sve sakramente :)
<obruT> "HDZ" "popraviti"
<ivoks> dovoljno sam hrvat da mogu imati firmu
<Mmike> ja sam dijete narodnih heroja i komunista
<obruT> u istoj recenici :)
<Mmike> brijekm da nikako nisam podoban :D
<ivoks> obruT: pa... za vrijeme sanadera nije bilo ovoliko papirologije
<ivoks> ovi otkako su bili dosli, svake godine su mijenjali neki drek
<ivoks> ali svake
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nisu NIST napravili
<Mmike> NISTA
<ivoks> od 2011. do 2014. sam morao na racunu pisati R2
<ivoks> od 1.1.2015. vise *ne smijem* to pisati
<ivoks> onak, kaj?
<Mmike> ivoks: u biti, smijes, al' ne trebas
<Mmike> ja imam R1 na racunu, iako vise ne trebam
<ivoks> ne, ne smijem
<ivoks> ne smijes ni ti :)
<Mmike> moras imat napisano da porez ne placa ili placa
<Mmike> tj, dal' se odbija ili ne
<Mmike> ivoks: ma jok, nije izrijekom zabranjeno
<ivoks> da, moras tu glupu recenicu staviti
<Mmike> al' moras imat taj debilizam ,jel
<ivoks> prije je R1/R2 oznacavalo kako se pdv placa
<Mmike> iako
<ivoks> sad umjesto r1/r2 moras napisati recenicu
<ivoks> pa dobro, koji k
<Mmike> jesi kad poslovao sa EU? :)
<ivoks> jesam
<Mmike> prodavao im uslugu putem interneta? :)
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> b2b ili b2people?
<ivoks> posaljem sto god hocu
<Mmike> aha, osh kurac :)
<ivoks> b2b
<Mmike> b2b je malo jednostavnije
<Mmike> al' b2p
<ivoks> samo stavim VIES broj i nitko me nista ne pita
<Mmike> recimo imas sajt koji prodaje ocenase i sad ti ekipa kupuje to
<Mmike> i lik ti se prijavi
<Mmike> da ti svoj porezni broj
<Mmike> ti mu napravis fakturu
<ivoks> zvala me banka bila
<Mmike> i sve 5
<ivoks> radi toga sto mi canonical uplacuje
<Mmike> i onda ti dodje uplata s njegovog PRIVATNIG racuna
<Mmike> privatnog
<Mmike> eee, moras stornirat racun, radit picke materine
<ivoks> da oni radi pranja novca moraju sve znati o toj transakciji
<Mmike> u biti je lik u prekrsaju
<Mmike> kad previse zaradjujes :D
<ivoks> i zena me pita da kaj je to
<Mmike> ima netko one sise za laptope?
<ivoks> reko, to je poslovna tajna, kaj tebe briga kaj je
<Mmike> jelly: ti bi mogao imati zalihu toga
<ivoks> da mora znati sto sam naplatio
<ivoks> jer ih porezna jebe
<ivoks> i onda mi u reply-to stavi @esb.hr
<Mmike> ivoks: mislim da je to zato kaj ti na obrt ide
<ivoks> a ta domena ne postoji
<Mmike> esb?
<Mmike> europa standard bullcrap?
<ivoks> erstebanka valjda
<ivoks> poslao im danas mail da to ne postoji
<ivoks> i da bi zlonamjernik mogao registrirati domenu i napraviti catchall za @esb.hr
<ivoks> i primati povjerljivu dokumentaciju
<ivoks> poslali mi i klasicno pismo
<ivoks> da me obavijeste o novom referentu
<ivoks> isto @esb.hr
<ivoks> pa reko, koji je vama nesposobni kurac
<Mmike> to ti RBA salje?
<ivoks> erste
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, nemres pobjec od idijota u bankama
<Mmike> nemre
<Mmike> s
<Mmike> ubuntu@juju-ms-1-machine-4:~$ sudo -s
<Mmike> root@juju-ms-1-machine-4:~# poweroff
<Mmike> sjebo me ctrl-r
<Mmike> poceo sam pisat 'fancy'
<ivoks> sjebo si se sam
<ivoks> pas im mater!
<ivoks> eto opet!
<ivoks> jebo ih sdp
<ivoks> opet su promijenili brojeve racuna za placanje
<ivoks> za koji kurac to svake godine rade
<Mmike> ovaj upstart
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> nepotrebne usrane komplikacije
<Mmike> a najbore sto vise od pola stvari ne jebe upstart
<ivoks> 16.04?
<ivoks> 15.10?
<ivoks> od 15.10 nadalje je systemd
<Mmike> 14.04
<Mmike> na sto mi tastatura lici, uzas
<dodobas> F5
<Mmike> upstart veli da nije uspio mountat gluster
<Mmike> i zato nikad ne emitira 'remote-filesystems'
<Mmike> a gluster uredno namountan
<ivoks> pa eto ti init scripte
<ivoks> pa provjeri
<ivoks> Upitan kako komentira kritike projekta fontane koje je izrekla bivša ministrica, Bandić je kazao kako ona samo razmišlja svojom glavom.
<ivoks> sto je pjesnik htio reci?
<Mmike> nevjerojatno je da novinar koji je to pitao bandica nije inzistirao na odgovoru
<Mmike> tipa 'kaj ste time htjeli reci? da je curka tulava?'
<Mmike> pa kad pocne srat rec 'ok, ali, cinjenica je da se pare trose na fontane a ekipa doma nema tekucu vodu! kako to moze u velegradu 21vog stoljeca?', ili nesto u tom stilu
<ivoks> U odnosu na prošlu godinu, Hrvatska je prema Indeksu ekonomskih sloboda pala za čak 22 mjesta i sada je 103. u svijetu od 178 promatranih zemalja. 
<ivoks> koga to jos cudi
<Mmike> milanovica :D
<ivoks> voditi posao u hrvatskoj je kao gurati slona u staklenku
<ivoks> cak je i albanija bolje odcijenjena od nas
<ivoks> i gana je bolja od nas
<ivoks> i obala bjelokosti
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> jel' update manager mora moc updateirat na novi release?
<ivoks> http://www.heritage.org/index/heatmap
<Mmike> 'software updater' se zove, right?
<ivoks> katafakingstrofa
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisi cuo kraj kaj je bandic reko 
<ivoks> ruanda je slobodnija od nas
<SilverSpace> i naglasio bivsa ministrica 
<SilverSpace> moze sad samo kritizirati
<Mmike> odnosno, ako sam na 14.04, sad mi vise nema upgradea, dok ne izadje 16.04? Ivoks, right?
<SilverSpace> kaj me opet nesto zdere ovaj internet
<ivoks> http://www.heritage.org/index/ranking
<ivoks> katafakingstrofa
<ivoks> katafakingstrofa
<ivoks> katafakingstrofa
<ivoks> katafakingstrofa
<jelly> jel njima "labor freedom" znaci manja zastita radnika
<Mmike> ne, glup sam, ide na vivid
<api984> dan
<jelly> ivoks: to je heritage foundation
<ivoks> ma uzas
<jelly> da sad pozovem singapurca jednog da nam objasni kakve su slobode i korupcija tamo ;-)
<Mmike> ides chile na tak visokom mjestu
<Mmike> bas, po pricama kolega nije cile daleko od hrvatske
<SilverSpace> ma ta ocjenivanja se rade bezveze ne zna na osnovu koga ili cega
<ivoks> ovo su ekonomske slobode
<ivoks> o cem vi pricate ljudi?
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj se ne postuje privatno vlasnistvo
<ivoks> predstecajna nagodba je komunisticki/fasisticki zakon
<ivoks> to nema nitko
<ivoks> za to se treba skidati glave
<ivoks> u tom zakonu drugi odlucuju o tvojoj imovini, a ti drugi cak nisu niti drzava
<ivoks> toga nema nigdje. ni u kini
<ivoks> ni u sjevernoj koreji
<api984> ivoks: zanimljiv sajt
<ivoks> http://www.heritage.org/index/visualize?cnts=croatia&type=8
<ivoks> rast za vrijeme sanadera i kosor
<ivoks> stagnacija za vrijeme milanovica i na kraju pad u bezdan
<ivoks> a ovaj pad je sigurno zbog predstecajne nagodbe
<ivoks> jer to je uzas
<api984> ivoks: ajmo se izselit iz HR i to je to
<api984> ivoks: tako i onak je sve za....
<ivoks> http://www.heritage.org/index/visualize?cnts=croatia&type=10
<ivoks> kad barem ovaj hdz ne bi bio toliko ideoloski zagrizen
<ivoks> da nam je stranka koja ima poslovni desni svjetonazor i ideoloski blagi lijevi
<ivoks> al to je nemoguce
<SilverSpace> ivoks: njima treba samo pametni strateg
<ivoks> kome? hdzu?
<ivoks> njima treba lobotomija
<ivoks> kao i sdpu
<SilverSpace> doduse to treba svim strankama
<ivoks> lobotomija i giljotina
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja fakat ne razumijem sto im je trebao hrast i hsp 
<SilverSpace> 0.1% glasova
<ivoks> isto kao i hns sdpu
<SilverSpace> isto da
<Mmike> nda, nemre se trusty upgradeirat na vivid :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto ne :)
<SilverSpace> ides redom :)
<Mmike> pa veli 'can not calculate upgrade, upgrade manager will now exit'
<Mmike> pa, utopic vise ne postoji :)
<SilverSpace> joj kako je toplo vani
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> brijem da cu zimske gume moc bacit nakon ove zime :/
<Mmike> kuzis, i sad, vani je 14C
<Mmike> i ja nesmijem na autoput sa ljetnom gumom
<SilverSpace> evo ti u srijedu opet zime
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/osjecani-u-strahu-od-pomahnitalog-mladica-nepoznata-osoba-seta-gradom-i-gradanima--repetira--pistolj-u-glavu-/1510976/
<SilverSpace> jebo ??
<SilverSpace> kad naide na nekoga sa pravim ganom
<SilverSpace> Europska unija zabrinuta za svoj istok: ‘Poljska, Mađarska i Hrvatska vraćaju se autoritativnoj praksi komunizma’
<SilverSpace> cuj sad ove komunizmu 
<ivoks> Mmike: padat ce snijeg uskoro
<Mmike> ivoks: sad ajmo obojica to izgovoriti na glas i nadati se da ce nase vibracije potaknuti oblake da proizvedu isti :)
<Mmike> ja se isto nadam
<Mmike> tamo negdje
<Mmike> za 10ak dana
<Mmike> iako, kakve sam ja srece, padat ce tocno kad sam u Orlandu
<Mmike> tu ce ekipa gustat u snijegu a ja cu tamo proklinjat vlagu
<ivoks> florida je koma
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebes vlagu pazi na aligatore :)
<Mmike> instalirat nesto u gentoo
<Mmike> pa brate mili
<ivoks> h
<ivoks> a
<ivoks> http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.hr/2016/01/my-ubuntu-phone-is-my-mini-pc-for.html
<SilverSpace> koja koma vani 
<SilverSpace> mokar sam ko mis
<SilverSpace> predebelo se obuko 
<SilverSpace> juzina
<api984> SilverSpace: mene umor fata
<api984> SilverSpace: po tom vremenu
<api984> SilverSpace: fjaka
<VjetarSaSunca> rndarnda
<tonil> Mmike, a da uzmem nesto u linksa
<tonil> nisam ni sam pametan
<Mmike> tonil: uzmi, brate, imaju tamo finih USB stickova :)
<tonil> ...
<tonil> xD posten odgovor na moje pitanje
<tonil> haha
<tonil> moj lokalni diler informatickom opremom je cak i skuplji od linksa zato i pitam
<tonil> a neda mi se priko web shopova
<tonil> a neznam ko jos je dostupan osim linksa i chipoteke u splitu
<Mmike> a sta kupujes?
<ivoks> zna netko di ima za kupiti vatrogasnih aparata?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bauhausu sigurno
<SilverSpace> frend je trebao za firmu za vozila i ured nedavno 
<tonil> Mmike, grafu
<SilverSpace> lol Sincic "Ako želite biti lopov, onda se samo učlanite u HDZ"
<Mmike> tonil: aha
<Mmike> tonil: jbg, nemrem ti pomoc tu :)
<Mmike> znate kaj cu vam ja rec
<Mmike> kad imas FS mountan sa 'discard'
<Mmike> nemas ama bas nikakav performance penalty
<Mmike> ak ti fw od diska to podrzava u skladu kak to linux ocekuje, discard is safe
<Mmike> erm, hm
<Mmike> mozda je moj disk blacklistan :)
<Mmike> lol
<SilverSpace> jebo ciglu kak vratiti ruter u zivot 
<SilverSpace> imam programator a nigdje ne nadoh kak se radi sa nji m
<tonil> SilverSpace, meni je jednom grom opalio oko 6 metara od kuce,main pc spojen ethernet kablom,i pogodi sto je pregorilo samo od navedenog
<tonil> ethernet utor na maticnoj,ruteru nista samo zablica a struja je dosla od rutera
<tonil> rekoh jebes to idemo na wajfaj
<tonil> a Å¡rot od tplinka bio
<tonil> mhm http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/pokrenite-windows-95-izravno-iz-web-preglednika/150143.aspx
<tonil> da
<SilverSpace> tonil: nisam nikad radio to a ovo na netu kaj ljudi pisu mi je nejasno 
<SilverSpace> u fail safe mode nece uci 
<SilverSpace> moram bas kroz TTL serial port
<SilverSpace> a to mi je skroz nejasno
<Mmike> hrvojem: di je ono objasnjenje za grastate.dat file koje si pisao?
<Mmike> google mi ne zeli rec di je
<hrvojem> Mmike: https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-files-index.html
<Mmike> hrvojem: pitanje
<Mmike>  If the value is greater than 0, this means that the shutdown was clean. -1 is then written again to the file in order to allow the server to correctly detect if the next shutdown was clean in the same manner.
<Mmike> Kaj to znaci da ako imam clean shut down, da cu opet zavrsit sa -1 u fileu?
<Mmike> mislim, necu, al' tak pise gore, ne?
<Mmike> '-1 is then written again...'
<jelly> ... nakon starta?
<Mmike> jelly: thnx :)
<jelly> mislim, nagadjam
<Mmike> ima smisla
<Mmike> percona se upali, i ak se starta fajn, zapise -1 u file
<Mmike> i -1 stoji u fileu
<Mmike> kad se desi clean shutdown, u file se zapise seqno
<jelly> gledao jucer lion king, sinkroniziran, al mi se opet po glavi vrti elton john i ciiiirrrcccleee of lifeeeeeee
<Mmike> i onda ak ti percona ne radi a unutra nemas -1, znaci da je bilo clean shutdown
<Mmike> hrvojem: ignore me, all good :)
<jelly> to ima smisla, isto kao superblock od filesystema
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> ak nije mountan i nema Filesystem features: [...] needs_recovery, znaci da je cleanly unmounted
<jelly> cim ga mountas, kelner odmah nasere taj flag
<Mmike> ivoks: webex je onaj ciscov dreck?
<Mmike> kakav konj
<Mmike> pokusavam staticki kompajlirat fio
<Mmike> da ga mogu tjerat na sysrescue cdu
<Mmike> i nece, i nece
<Mmike> veli 'zsh: ./fio not found'
<jelly> 64bit?
<Mmike> ma ne, gluplje jos
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> umjesto da kazesm: scp ./fio root@remotekutija
<Mmike> ja pricam: scp /usr/bin/fio root@...
<Mmike> idijot
<jelly> emti point release, 120 novih paketa 
<ivoks> Date:    2016-02-01 06:58:05
<ivoks> Subject: Informacija o esb.hr
<ivoks> Date: Mon, 1 Feb 2016 12:28:50 +0100
<ivoks> Subject: TN-160201-0000628989: RE: Informacija o esb.hr
<ivoks> a jesu brzi
<jelly> > Add special casing for mpm_itk, which is not an mpm anymore, despite the name.
<jelly> sto je esb?
<ivoks> erste salje postu u kojima stavljaju @esb.hr email
<ivoks> kao sto i traze da se dokumentacija za inozemna dospijeca salje na @esb.hr
<ivoks> medjutim, domena je slobodna
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i mogu je i ja registrirati i sloziti mail server
<ivoks> i prikupljati sve te informacije :)
<ivoks> tulavost uber alles
<Mmike> sta im dodje taj esb?
<Mmike> sber bank, koji kufer?
<ivoks> ErSteBank
<jelly> ivoks: da, pa znas da je to HT svojevremeno napravio za tel.hr 
<jelly> mi uredno odbijamo sav mail gdje je adresa posiljatelja nepostojeca domena
<jelly> ak ne produzis domenu na vrijeme, ili ak opce ne postoji, nisi pazio
<ivoks> JEBEMTI DRZAVNE PROPISE I DRZAVU
<jelly> znas da si zaostao s tehnologijama kad: srce nesto implementira prije tebe
<Mmike> ivoks: kak se spojim na canonical conference preko voipa, koji extension moram prvo birati, znas li napamet?
<ivoks> 5959
<Mmike> thnx
<jelly> > u okviru programa obrazovanja edu4IT, Sistemski administrator 1 u utorak, 2. veljače 2016. godine u 14:00 sati održat će se online predavanje "Upravljanje sistemskim zapisima kroz ELK (Elasticsearch Logstash Kibana)". 
<Mmike> jelly: TO
<jelly> Mmike: mi smo bas kupili splunk, ali naravno premalo licenci za ono sto mene zanima ;-)
 * Mmike ne zna kaj je splunk
<jelly> > Predavanje će biti otvoreno za sve zainteresirane preko sustava za webinare: https://connect.srce.hr/it-spec.
<jelly> Ako ne posjedujete korisnički račun iz sustava AAI@EduHr, možete se prijaviti kao Gost. Predviđeno trajanje predavanja je 40 minuta. 
<Mmike> veli customer 'aaaa, ne radi' i posalje logove i sve
<Mmike> reko, fali mi to i to, dajte jos posaljite ta dva fajla sa tih i tih nodova - pogledajte kaj pise unutra, ak je ovo onda ovo ak nije onda oon, i tak mozete sami popravit, backupnite prije, blabla
<Mmike> veli lik, sve 5, al' no confidence, jel' mozemo live session, hitno nam je da proradio
<Mmike> reko, nema beda, ja spreman
<Mmike> i eto
<Mmike> pol sata proslo
<Mmike> ne javljaju se
<Mmike> kad nisi u pornjavi 'hitno' znaci nesto sasvim drugo :)
<SilverSpace> hitno je relativni pojam  :)
<jelly> "no confidence" as in "radije bi da vi to popravite nego da mi sjebemo" ?
<Mmike> tko se kuzi u statistiku, linearne devijacije i ino?
<dodobas> Mmike: yes
 * jelly se jedva sjeca sta je std.dev
<Mmike> http://www.alcula.com/calculators/statistics/linear-regression/
<Mmike> ovo bi moglo pomoc :)
<Mmike> kad trazim devijaciju dobijem neki broj, al' ... ne mogu iz toga zakljuciti sjebanost mjerenja kak bi htio = recimo da imam 5 mjerenja, i ona su ovakva: 2, 4, 2.5, 3, 3.5
<Mmike> ia onda imam, recimo, mjerenja, ovakva: 2, 2.5, 3, 3.5, 4
<Mmike> ista je standardna devijacija
<jelly> pa da
<Mmike> i regresija
<Mmike> al' ovo drugo je ocito sjebano
<jelly> imas iste uzorke
<Mmike> da, al' ak recimo mjerim brzinu diska, i radim 100 testova
<Mmike> aha, glup sam
<jelly> redoslijed je nebitan 
<Mmike> nije ista regresija
<Mmike> bitan je
<Mmike> za prvi mi je regresija:  y=2.4+0.2x, za drugi (sortirani): y=1.5+0.5x
<Mmike> eh, sad
<Mmike> kaj to znaci? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: upomoc :)
<Mmike> krivo sam, naime, gore upisivao brojevce u forme
<jelly> zasto ti x pocinje od 1 :-)
<BotaniCar> /join #linux.hr
<Mmike> jelly: pa na xu su mi mjerenja, na ynu su mi rezultati
<Mmike> recimo da mjerim brzinu installacije paketa, i prvo mjerenje mi je 2 minute, drugo 2 i pol, trece minutu i pol
<Mmike> i to je tu negdje
<Mmike> ono, reko bi da je ok
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCx81h7cZOc
<datase> YouTube: Kud Idijoti Bepo Vrati Se - 0:03:56 - 4461 views - 21 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> al ako ti je prvo mjerenje minuta i pol, drugo dve minute, a trece 2 i pol
<Mmike> onda je ocito da nekaj ne valja
<Mmike> brijem da koeficijent afine funkcije, koja u ovom slucaju je funkcija linearne regresije, sto je manji, to je mjerenje 'bolje'
<Mmike> al' to samo laprdam sad
<jelly> ionako sa tako malim brojem mjerenja ne znas nista
<Mmike> jelly: lakse mi je ovako objasniti sto me muci
<Mmike> imam 100 mjerenja
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxie23Wjcnw aw.
<datase> YouTube: Hands on with the C64P portable C64 laptop from sd2iec.co.uk - The Future was 8-bit!!! - 0:18:23 - 4942 views - 75 likes / 7 dislikes
<dodobas> Mmike: ne... to samo znaci da tvoja mjerenja imaju određen trend
<jelly> Mmike je sav trendy
<dodobas> Mmike: pravo pitanje je sto pokusavas odrediti :)
<jelly> lol, sef pokrenuo neki keygen da moze slusati muziku :-)
<BotaniCar> lol
<jelly> zvucalo vise kao sid nego neki mod
<BotaniCar> nego, ovaj KDE je fancyer od Unitya ! :) 
<jelly> ali moras Alt-F2 umjesto Win
<BotaniCar> sve transparentno-kurac-wobbly
<jelly> to se sve dade pogasit
<BotaniCar> jelly, moja graficka vapi da popalim sva sranja :) 
<jelly> moja vapi da switchanje workspacea bude trenutno a ne skrol vamo tamo
<BotaniCar> :) ces kupit' graficku ? :D
<SilverSpace> Nemate odgovarajuće dozvole.
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, ova radi stabilno
<jelly>  14:48:05 up 14 days,  4:38, 46 users,  load average: 3.29, 3.97, 3.12
<jelly> nego me debian sjebo, moram rebootat zbog zakrpi
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYFXyqFJOt8#t=4s 
<datase> YouTube: Commodore 64 Remixes - 012 - Glyn R Brown - Rastan - 0:05:45 - 4211 views - 41 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> dodobas: pa, ak mi je trend takav da mi vrijeme instalacije raste cijelo vrijeme, onda imam neki sosjeb s mjerenjem
<Mmike> tipa, serem sad, cache raste, ili se prazni ili nesto, sto utjece na mjerenje
<dodobas> da, ali onda ne mozes raditi reordering vrijednosti ... ako ovisis o 'vremenu'
<ivoks> mater im birokratsku
<ivoks> 'ne gospodine, morate ispuniti punomoc za registraciju vozila'
<ivoks> 'ali punomoc su potpisati ja i pecatirati ja, i dati punomoc samom sebi'
<ivoks> 'tako je'
<dodobas> ali kako god... ako ti je x faktor pozitivan.... onda imas rast.... negativan ... pad 
<dodobas> to jest u tvom slucaju... povecanje/smanjenje
<ivoks> mater vam
<Mmike> dodobas: ne radim reordering
<Mmike> dodobas: gledam ovak, imam 2 situacije, moguce, jel
<Mmike> prva je da u 100 mjerenja imam neki prosjek
<Mmike> ali su mjerenja razbacana +/- oko tog prosjeka
<Mmike> a drugo je da imam 100 mjerenja, i opet isti prosjek, al' vremena lagano rastu
<Mmike> ne linearno, al' onak, skoro pa linearno
<Mmike> i sad hocu nakon mjerenja lako vidjeti dal' mi je mjerenje u kurcu - jer, ako lagano raste, onda je u kurcu
<Mmike> dal' mi je dost pogledat kut tog pravca, ili?
<dodobas> da... ako je x pozitivan ... imas rast... 
<dodobas> ali moras znati sto radis ... 
<dodobas> zato imas i druge 'statisticke mjere', standardna devijacija, median, ...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C3hwd_qHak#t=4s Fairlight: Where Dreams Come True
<datase> YouTube: Commodore 64 Music - 012 - Druid II Enlightenment - 0:02:56 - 31399 views - 215 likes / 1 dislikes
<vileni> http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2016/01/29/qarnots-home-heating-servers-now-plugged-data-centers/
<BotaniCar> vileni, mogu otkazati ugovor po ljetu ? :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ima tu jos detalja koji nisu napisani :)
<vileni> tipa, sto je sa bukom
<vileni> ali nije da je to za HA, nego distributed computing, oni su sretni da bilogdje skupe pokoji cpu ciklus
<Mmike> dodobas: da, al' te su mi iste
<BotaniCar> vileni, mozda strojevi nemaju pokretnih dijelova.
<dodobas> Mmike: ne znam sto radis, ali nesto tu ne stima ... :)
<Mmike> hocu znat dal' su mi mjerenja u kurcu :)
<Mmike> znaci,, ak su mjerenja takva da od pocetka do kraja imam ples oko prosjeka, to je ok
<Mmike> al' ak vidim da mi mjerenja lagano idu prema gore, onda to ne valja
<Mmike> ili prema dolje
<Mmike> kak da to zakljucim? 
<Mmike> 'nagibom' pravca linearne regresije?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa prvo moras odrediti sto je kurac za tebe... mislim moras imat neku vrijednost koju ne asociras s kurcem
<dodobas> average bez median je kurac ... to ti mogu odmah rec :)
<dodobas> ali da... ako ne ocekujes rast a imas rast... onda je kurac
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mene nisu ucili matematiku neki likovi k'o vas dva :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: a rast je 'pozitivan X faktor', odnosno kurac je pozitivan X faktor 
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ok, znaci po tom mogu zakljucit da mi nest ne stima
<Mmike> uzmem min i max mjerenja, i vidim kad su izmjereni, i vidim da ak mi pravac ide ajmorec od min do max, neke ne valja
<Mmike> al' ak su mi min i max negjde u sredini i pravac je skoro pa paralelan sa x osi, onda sam, ajmo rec, okejac?
<Mmike> imal' to smisla?
<dodobas> da po tom mozes zakluciti da je trend opazanja koja si izvrsio za neki isjecak vremena kurac ili ne
<dodobas> ali... min/max/avg/median ... s tim moras biti oprezan... to su opasni kurci
<dodobas> za linearnu regresiju nisu dovoljne vrijednosti na pocetku i kraju opazanja
<jelly> meni je najdraza stddev, to odma vidim jel jitter u p.m. ili se onak, vrijednosti dobro drze
<Mmike> dodobas: znam
<Mmike> dodobas: mogu imat prvo mjerenje recimo 80, drugo 2, i onda u 1000 mjerenja lagano dodjem do 75
<Mmike> i onda mi se cini da je ok sve
<Mmike> a u biti nije
<Mmike> dodobas: kak se to rjesava u praksi? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: tako da radis vise opazanja ... i molis boga se da su neovisna... odnosno da nema korelacije
<dodobas> tj. da drugih 100 opazanja nije lose samo zbog toga sto si prije nijh napravio prvih 100 opazanja :)
<jelly> echo 3 >> /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> iako za write test nije bas bitno
<Mmike> al' i dalje
<Mmike> mozda se ssd jace grije :)
<Mmike> pa zato imam skew :)
<jelly> nisu li svi ssd-ovi takvi da nakon nekog broja writeova write performanse padnu
<dodobas> a mislim.... dok si na istoj tektonskoj ploci ... sve je to za kurac
<jelly> osim SLC
<jelly> # compressed ram swap, 12 GiB, 4 devices for 4 cores
<jelly> for for for
<SilverSpace> koji sverc na ebay Raspberry Pi Zero
<SilverSpace> od 35 pa sve do 60 $
<in1t3r> to nije sverc to je pljacka
<jelly> citam feed[1] i drugom rukom trazim u kom dzepu mi je mobitel    [1] na tom mobitelu
<in1t3r> jelly, umor covek umor
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/tele2-danas-4g-mrezu/150158.aspx
<in1t3r> lol
<tonil> ono kad ti je mobilni internet brzi od sugavog t-comova flata
<tonil> jelly, http://imgur.com/T0gOgrX
<tonil> http://imgur.com/gallery/EN4aF
<SilverSpace> meni je jucer citavo posljepodne 1Mbit bila brzina
<SilverSpace> popizdio 
<SilverSpace> nadam se da ce to u vladi svatiti jer bez brzine interneta nema napredka
<SilverSpace> i rumuni imaju brzi internet od nas
<jelly> to je ok, a od kojih novaca ce se razvuci optika da bi to radilo?
<jelly> kad ljudi imaju parice od kilometra stare 25 godina, mos se na glavu postaviti nece ici 50Mbps kroz njih
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/3PwtwKx 
 * jelly krivi tonila
<tonil> :P
<Mmike> nicols, ti si lxde probavao?
<nicols> jes
<nicols> vrtim u produkciji na ltspejima
<Mmike> nicols, jesi vrtio to na Atomu nekom?
<nicols> noup
<Mmike> ocajno je sporo
<nicols> ali mogu probat, imam neke atom terminale i barebone-ove koji mogu poslužit za termove
<nicols> sporo?
<nicols> koji atom?
<nicols> jer ovo-ono lxde stavljamo kad je ono .... krš od hardvera
<Mmike> nicols, E3815 je proc
<Mmike> nevjerojatno je sporo 
<BotaniCar_> jelly, upravo zbog "1km 25 godina starog bakra" sindroma mi nikad nje bilo jasno zakaj telekomi ne isforsirju winax ili bolje. Kojikua ce im/mi zice ? 
<BotaniCar_> **wimax
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, a zracenje?!
<Mmike> jelly, jel' trosite vi hipchat?
<Mmike> gledam kak hipchat mosh apt-getat s atlassianovih repoa
<Mmike> zash nemres jiru, da im se strca napatim
<Mmike> nfs
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> to je hipchat klijent
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSpvZbD3Ox4
<datase> YouTube: NA DOM... AĆINA POLJSKU (Bojna Čavoglave) | BULLHIT - 0:02:33 - 221792 views - 5106 likes / 94 dislikes
<tonil> :|
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, siguran sam da postoji bezzicni distribucijski mehanizam koji mi nece stvoriti trece oko, uciniti da svijetlim i aktivirati mi 4-5 chakri. Odnosno, siguran sam da je moguc. Throw some money at that !
<tonil> "Å¡to urade poljaci kad pobjede hrvatsku , izgase PS4"
<tonil> ivoks, spominju nekog karamatic nikolu jel' ti taj u rodu?
<jelly> BotaniCar_: za zice i optiku ti ne treba basnoslovna licenca
<jelly> Mmike: ne koristimo, imamo lync (i uskoro skype for business)
<jelly> $2/user/mjesec nije bas jeftino
<jelly> Mmike: al brijem da bi nam bio puno korisniji nego ovo sto sad imamo
<jelly> (ako nista drugo, za zapapriti MS-u da spusti cijenu)
<Mmike> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=UEFI-rm-root-directory
<Mmike> waat?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-02
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SweetMuffin> Jutro
<SweetMuffin> jelly: basnoslovna licenca kosta vise nego infrastrukturni trosak kabliranja jednog kvarta ? 
 * SweetMuffin neuk 
<SilverSpace> jelly: mora se ubrzati internet bez toga nema danas napredka
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/414513/Nova-posast-u-biciklizmu-genijalna-prevarantica-napokon-uhvacena.html
<dodobas> F7
<jelly> SweetMuffin: puno vise, da, cini mi se 10Mkn 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ma, lako je to reci; oces davat samodoprinos da to lokalno rijese sami gradovi?
<jelly> al to je nacionalna i nisam to pratio vec jako dugo
<Mmike> Guttung Taggung
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di ti je counter onaj tvoj?
<dodobas> jel znate vi mozda kom sam ja posudio knjigu ?
<api984> jutar
<Mmike> dodobas: ak velis koju, mozda znam :)
<api984> dodobas: posudio si knjugu DCCom :D
<dodobas> uglavnom, ako znate kome... molio bih da mu kazete da mi ju vrati :)
<Mmike> dodobas: koju knjigu?
<SweetMuffin> Koliko para smijem ponuditi junior sistemcu za pocetnu placu, da se ne uvrijedi jer je pre malo, i da se ne razbahati jer je previse ? :)
<dodobas> SweetMuffin: pola svoje place
<SweetMuffin> dodobas: junior mora znati moju placu, ili ne ? 
<jelly> ne
<dodobas> SweetMuffin: vjerojatno ne... ne znam kakva vam je politika firma, jel open salary policy ili ne ...
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: koliko junior ima iskustva, znanja, i koliko ces ga morati uciti?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eT0zUtvQ94
<datase> YouTube: Yugoton - To była sobota - 0:03:38 - 28832 views - 98 likes / 1 dislikes
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: meni bi najbolje odgovaralo da juniora o general-admin stvarima ne moram uciti, vec da mu mogu pruziti 6-12 mjeseci da polovi specifikume nishe u kojoj radim. Ako si takvog ne mogu priustiti , onda imam istih 6-12 mjeseci da ga naucim kaj-vec-ne-zna.
<SweetMuffin> jelly: zafrkavao sam se, znas kakav mi je stav oko zsaznavanja tudjih primanja :)
<Mmike> gle ovog sad
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ti si svjestan da to nije odgovor na moje pitanje? :)
<vileni> SweetMuffin: a jel imas neki raspon?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-yBT8QzryU 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kad postavljas kriva pitanja
<datase> YouTube: Kazik & Yugoton - Malcziki - 0:03:36 - 434230 views - 1437 likes / 48 dislikes
<Mmike> ne postavljam
<Mmike> pitam te konkretno
<Mmike> a ti mi pricas kaj bi ti htio
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kaj me pitas konkretno kad jos nisam nikog zaposlio ?
<Mmike> pa pitam te
<Mmike> koliko zna
<Mmike> ako ne zna nist
<Mmike> i moras ga ucit, onda ima 4k kuna i aj bok
<vileni> SweetMuffin: u svakom slucaju, ispod 5k za nekog sa nekakvim stvarnim iskustvom bi bilo malo
<Mmike> nakon pol godine ak nauci moze dobit vise
<SweetMuffin> kaj si ti pal na glavu u carobni napitak, mmike ? Kaj prije intervjua znam koliko netko zna ? 
<Mmike> ak zna i ima iskustva i pokaze da zna (moras mu dat mjesec dana probno)
<Mmike> onda ima 6
<Mmike> (jer je junior)
<Mmike> pa nesh mu valjda prije intervjua rec koliko ce dobit?
<Mmike> mosh mu rec da je raspon 3-5k kuna 
<Mmike> pa da vidimo
<jelly> SweetMuffin: al... trazis juniora? :-)
<Mmike> jelly: e :)
<vileni> ja sam imao probno jednu placu, kad sam prosao 3 mjeseca onda je isla dogovorena
<jelly> ^^ 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ako ti imas ispod 6kkn, dam ti svoje radno mjesto jer nema pravde na svijetu :)
<SweetMuffin> Da, brijem da ce bit' kak sam i mislio, u oglas cu navest' raspon, a kit/kitica kak se izbori tijekom probnog roka 
<jelly> to je ok, mi sad imamo juniora 3. mjesec i vec se vidi da zna razmisljati i snaci se sam, nastranu rupe u znanju enterprajz sustava 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: neki put je manja placa ok ak je ekipa ok :-)
<vileni> SweetMuffin: i review na 6/12mj bazi? :)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: tak ja trenutno radim, moglo bi i vise $$, ali bi morao vise trpiti :) 
<SweetMuffin> vileni: ako mi netko tu izdrzi uz mene 6 mjeseci vrijedi mi suhog zlata, pa vish kak sam naporan i na ircu :) 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: ja ne bi junioru dao 6k, 5.5 max :-)
 * jelly djubre
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: pa tocno to
<vileni> jelly: probno ili poslije probnog?
<vileni> stvar je da stvarno neznas prije 3 mjeseca koliko netko zna, s druge strane, ako je kompleksniji sustav nece ni pohvatati sve u 3 mjeseca
<Mmike> pa ono, mozda junior ne zna da je u biti senior
<vileni> ali barem vidis kako se odnosi prema radu, i da li uspijeva samostalno rijesiti zadatke koje ste vec prosli
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: TO ! 
<Mmike> pa dodje, radi, zna, i onda mu das 6k sam tak
<Mmike> ja jedino nebi prisatao na 'probnu placu' nikad
<vileni> ma da, senioru 6k .)
<Mmike> osim ak ne zelis da ti probno dolazim na posao isto
<Mmike> vileni: pa ne deklarira se k'o senior
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ti si stari bik koji je zaboravil kaj i za kaj je delal k'o mladji 
<Mmike> kaj cu mu ja
<vileni> Mmike: pa probna u ovom slucaju ne mora biti 3k
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ae :)
<Mmike> iako to nije fer, po meni
<vileni> nego razumna koliko bi vrijedio junior koji ce ti potrositi dio vremena
<Mmike> mjesec dana probni rok, ne 3 mjeseca, i placa ista
<Mmike> i letis sam tak ak nisi dobar
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: mene vise zanima koliko ce ti se kvalitetnog kadra javiti
<SweetMuffin> ja gledam juniora kao onu robijasku kuglu koja ce se, ako mi se kockice posloze, pretvorit' u balon :) 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: imao sam vec dva kruga intervjua prije ~6 mjeseci i dobio sam slom zivaca. Nije mi se javio NITKO kom bi dao i placu blagajnice u konzumu.
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: zato prek telefona postavis 3-4 pitanja
<Mmike> doslovno pitas: kojom naredbom kopiramo datoteku
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: scoutanje nisam radio ja, meni su dosli kad su prosli screening uprave
<Mmike> kojom naredbom preimenujemo direktorij (i jos naglasis: "pazi, direktorij, ne datoteka!")
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: reci upravi da su debili
<Mmike> kaj oni imaju radit screening?
<Mmike> osim ak ne traze covjeka za u upravu
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ja: fizicki server ti ne radi, dolazis do njega, sto radis? On: resetiram ga. Ja: neces ni pogledati sto pise na ekranu? On: ne, zasto ?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: jesi mu rekao: 'hvala, aj bok' :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: mi smo takva nisha da moras biti i iz prave obitelji :) 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: samo sam pogledao sheficu, i ispricao se jer imam operativnog posla, ona ga je poslala doma 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: takvih mi je ~10 doslo 
<Mmike> zato velim
<Mmike> na telefon ih izfiltriras
<SweetMuffin> A znas kaj, uvijk postoji sansa da sam latentni gay i da bu mi se decko dopal. Takvog bi pustil i da nish ne zna :) Nemrem to prek telefona :9
<SweetMuffin> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/01/us_government_super_firewall_audit/ # lel
<dodobas> e... jel zna netko sto su VOIP permanentni brojevi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovaj? http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to!
<Mmike> dodobas: reko bi da su to brojevi koji su uvijek tu :D
<Mmike> permanentno, jel
<dodobas> kao dobijes broj... koji mozes rutat okolo...
<Mmike> dodobas: pa, to ti provider mora moc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima jos dosta
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, puno :(
<SilverSpace> sad ce testiranja pa ce malo skrtiti
<dodobas> tipa ... http://www.rivoip.com/
<dodobas> maldonado je out....
<SilverSpace> ode Maldonado
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ali su dobili Maldonada
<SilverSpace> *Magusena
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> http://www.bbc.com/sport/formula1/35346038
<rut> dd
<SweetMuffin> jutro rutino :) 
<rut> jutro .. pa 11h je 
<jelly> taman vrijeme za kavu i irc
<Mmike> kava!
<Mmike> moze, jelly, moze!
<Mmike> jutarnji utorkovski sasatanak je isto takav - nitko ne prica nist :)
<jelly> ili kapućino i pije se sa zadnjim prstom podignutim
 * jelly ne zna koja je hrvatska riječ za mali prst
<Mmike> jelly: mali prst
<jelly> doh
<jelly> pinky
<Mmike> to je slang
<Mmike> little finger je na eng 
<Mmike> a na .hr se to veli - mali prst :)
<Mmike> palac, kaziprst, srednji prst, prstenjak i mali prst
<jelly> pinky promise!
<jelly> pinkie pie
<Mmike> pinki DIE
<Mmike> DYE, pardon
<Mmike> brijem da sam ubio ovaj SSD testiranjem :D
<dodobas> python
<dodobas> SilverSpace: u tom Renaultu i tako voze samo oni koji mogu platiti ...
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kak si/ste ti i Luka danas s vremenom ? Malo nakon stare name u Dubravi sam vidio burger bar neki :) 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: bio, nist posebno
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: izgeda k'o kopija mekpersa, al' ono, doslovna kopija :)
<Mmike> osim hrane
<SweetMuffin> I onaj stak bar 100m nize si pohodio ? 
<Mmike> ok je hrana, i ak si tam u tom dijelu grada, kul
<Mmike> al' nist posebno
<Mmike> stak bar?
<Mmike> to ne znam
<SweetMuffin> *steak
<Mmike> koji di sta kako?
<SweetMuffin> El toro ili tak nekaj se zove, cek da guglnem 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: iance, nisam danas nikak, moram poslije posla neke drekove obavljat, i onda imam u 18h stastanak 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: el bull?
<Mmike> nisam
<SweetMuffin> http://www.elbull.hr/ , da 
<SweetMuffin> Ocemo jedan dan? Duzan sam klopu, pa ... 
<Mmike> pa mislim
<Mmike> kak se to moze odbiti?
<Mmike> na cugu placam
<Mmike> (jer se ne sjecam da si duzan klopu, al' necu sporiti!)
<SweetMuffin> Ja, kad ne znam kak nekog dozvat na jelo, velim da sam duzan :D
<SweetMuffin> Nis, javi dan prije kad si Slobodan :) 
<Mmike> slobodan sam!
<Mmike> :D
<SweetMuffin> \o/ Kaj, otkazan sastanak i jedemo danas ? DA DA DA DA DA
<SweetMuffin> Ovi u elbullu imaju slastice za koje nisam nikad cuo :) 
<Mmike> pa, reko si dan prije :)
<Mmike> sutra mozemo! :D
<SweetMuffin> Deal, racunam na to !!
<Mmike> al' ja necu dete furat :D
<SweetMuffin> Treba decu povest da mozem bez srama naruciti previse :)
<SweetMuffin> OK, ja Filipa moram, nemam kam s njim :D
<Mmike> bujem vidio, al' mislim da to nebu islo, em nebu nis jeo, em bu svukud naokolo bio, em ja nebum nis jeo em bum nervozan :D
<Mmike> iako, ak ce ic filip...
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: jos se cujemo popodne
<Mmike> mislim da bi mama sretna bila :D
<SweetMuffin> Pa, de rastereti malo zenu, vratit' ce ti se isto vecer :) 
<SweetMuffin> Cuj, ja Ficu vodim po restoranima i bertijama jer je to jedini nacin koji znam da ga naucim da se ponasa na takvim mjestima. Nek su razigrani, deca su 
<SweetMuffin> I brijem da konobar nema bedova da donese steak i 2 tanjura :)
<SweetMuffin> Zakaj se ja uopce s tobom razgovaram, samo trebam Cijenjenoj Gospoji staviti bubu u uho :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> alo!
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nisu dani u mjesecu za turanje buba ikud, a kamo li u uvo!
<SweetMuffin> Ahahaha , fair warning, hvala :) 
<Mmike> kamo li! Od Dzet Lija sin :)
<vileni> ok je bio el bull
<vileni> doduse, mi smo isli na tjedan restorana tamo
<vileni> ramstek je bio malo mrsav
<Mmike> dodobas: znas neki guba softvercek s kojim bi mogo lako radit analize mjerenja?
<Mmike> excell je naporan
<Mmike> python je overengineered
<dodobas> Mmike: pa imas 'R' .. i da se sloziti skripta
<Mmike> skripta za R ?
<dodobas> a da... input - output 
<SweetMuffin> Fun fact: kao microsoft MAPS pretplatnik imam pravo koristenja "R for Redhat in Azure" :) 
<dodobas> ako mi das specifikaciju ulaznog dataseta ... i mozda neki primjer ...
<dodobas> mozemo razgovarati o ugovoru :)
<Mmike> uvijek mozemo razgovarati o ugovoru :)
<Mmike> dodobas: a imam, ajmo rec, 100 mjerenja, fio rezultati, recimo, broj iopsa u rand-rw modu
<Mmike> i imam razne serije - sync/aio, pa onda stride/stripe kombinacije, pa onda discard/no-discard, pa onda kernel verzija (3.14 vs 4.1)
<dodobas> i to je sve ok... ali to nije specifikacija :)
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> btw, stride/stripe na 1536, i imam oko 3k iopsa. kad je na stride/stripe na 32, imam oko 600 iopsa :)
<Mmike> dodobas: hoces da ti u texu slozim deokument? :)
<Mmike> file s brojevima odvojen zarezima
<Mmike> ima 100 brojeva unutra
<Mmike> filename odredjuje vrstu testa (npr 3.13-ext4-1536-discard.txt)
<Mmike> ili: 4.1-btrfs-256-discard-ssd.txt
<dodobas> dakle svaka datoteka ima jednu liniju... sa 100 brojeva odvojenih zarezom ?
<Mmike> dodobas: yup
<Mmike> nekad ih ima manje od 100
<Mmike> tipa, 80 ili 90
<Mmike> ili 85
<Mmike> ili 97 ili 91
<ivoks> mamicu mu
<ivoks> alarm slozio u 3
<ivoks> sklopio oci na 2min
<ivoks> a kad ono, nakon samo dvije minute, vec je bilo 4:50
<ivoks> a u 6:00 bording
<dodobas> a zanima te... ono sto smo pricali... linearna regresija... i neki osnovni statovi... mozda graf koji ... ?
<Mmike> dodobas: zanima me geometrijska sredina, standardna devijacija, i regresija
<Mmike> graf mi u biti ne treba
<Mmike> piechartove i ino cu slozit kad imam ovo sve obradjeno, tipa, dal' je bolji stride/stirpe 64 ili 2048
<SweetMuffin> kak ti , Mmike , znas imat' dobar ukus za glazbu :) 
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-yBT8QzryU
<datase> YouTube: Kazik & Yugoton - Malcziki - 0:03:36 - 434230 views - 1438 likes / 48 dislikes
 * SweetMuffin vice "ijuiju" po uredu i mashe maramom :) 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: velis, pogotovo kad naletis na ono kaj ti se svidja :)
<SweetMuffin> :D 
<jelly> ... poljski?
<SweetMuffin> Treba nac' neke cigane da presviraju ovo :)
<SweetMuffin> "Kurwa tego się normalnie nie da słuchać! CO TO ZA SYF?!﻿" roughly translates to "Kurva koje inače ne mogu slušati! SYF Što je to?!"
<jelly> > However, the original unreleased version of the lyrics was: "Kakane zore, bude me iz sna; Kakana jutra, kakan sam i ja" 
<jelly> TIL
<SweetMuffin> Hahahahahaha
<SweetMuffin> TIL indeed :) 
<jelly> RIP Vlada Divljan, medju prvima u jugi radio sa atari st i midi kontrolerima 
<jelly> ahaaaa 
<jelly> Yugoton is a tribute album to the former Yugoslav rock scene released in Poland by ZIC ZAC Music Company and BMG Poland in 2001.
<SweetMuffin> Bar nam je Oliver mandic jos ziv ( jel je ? ) !
<jelly> Dziewczęta W Letnich Sukienkach (volim)
<dodobas> Mmike: i to moze na stdout ?
<Mmike> dodobas: moze
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx8SDdtcYPk cała płyta
<datase> YouTube: YUGOTON cała płyta - 0:43:18 - 132571 views - 351 likes / 10 dislikes
<SweetMuffin> Kuis, i sad t ima 351 lajk, a neki korejski one-hit K-Pop bend ima 14 miliona :( 
 * SweetMuffin zvecka s https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsGDeZUS-vE
<dodobas> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/4s
<dodobas> Mmike: Rscript statme.R test.txt > output.txt
<dodobas> ako hoces i graf... nije problem ..
<dodobas> samo dodaj ... 
<dodobas> image <- png(paste(args[1],'.png',sep=''))
<dodobas> plot(x,y)
<dodobas> abline(model.fit)
<dodobas> dev.off()
<dodobas> na kraj skripte
<obruT> SweetMuffin: to valjda samo vi koristite openjdk :)
<SweetMuffin> obruT: tak izgleda. Ja sam se jedva izborio da se maknemo s oracletove jave i ne vracam se vise. 
<SweetMuffin> U praksi se pokazalo da openjdk nemre 0,01% onog kaj bi mi ikad moglo trebati , a Oracletoav java moze
<SweetMuffin> doduse "ikad" je dugo voremena , mozda zazalim kaj sam ovo napisao :)
<dodobas> SweetMuffin: sad kad se googljeto deklarirao kao OpenJDK user ... 
<dodobas> ikad -> uskoro
<SweetMuffin> dodobas: moj razlog je bio puno prizemniji - openjdk imas u default centos repou :) 
<SweetMuffin> tak da sam si smanjio angazman pri azuriranjima 
<dodobas> a da ... ja sam morao kompajlirati openJDK ... zbog font antialias fičura
<SweetMuffin> Koji ljunix ? 
<dodobas> moj
<SweetMuffin> Suck on it :)
<dodobas> ty
<SweetMuffin> Kupi redhat :D
<dodobas> a gldaj to ovako... oracklet java to niti ne moze...
<SweetMuffin> s/ne moze/ne da ti/ :) 
<dodobas> jel mos kompalisat oraklet javu ?
<SweetMuffin> pa velim, mozda bi i mogao, da ti daju nesh za kompajlirat' 
<obruT> jelly: to i mene zanima za iopse... onak, full me zanima da li dici platformu na par servera s lokalnim SSD-ovima ili upotrijebiti postojecu virtualnu infrastrukturu sa storage-om... naime, ova neka ekipa ima bojazan da bi nam virtualizacija, pogotovo zbog storagea, bila usko grlo
<obruT> konkretno, trenutno se vodi fajt oko toga :)
<SweetMuffin> To, vjerojatno, ovisi o tome koliko brzo trebas rezultate. 
<SweetMuffin> Ako ne radis real-time analize, zakaj ne bi to stavio na virtualiziranu infrastrukturu ? 
<SweetMuffin> Moj logstash je uredno na virtualnim diskovima, ne trebam rezultate odmah. Da trebam, bilo bi i novaca za bolji storidz
<Mmike> dodobas: jebeno!
<Mmike> dodobas: hvala puno, hamburgerz on me!
<SilverSpace> Izbjeglice tuže Njemačku
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> obruT: a, koji ti je juzkejs?
<SilverSpace> astigo mi arduino nano
<ivoks> pricali smo jucer o onoj listi
<ivoks> gdje je hrvatska losa od namibije
<ivoks> losija
<ivoks> e pa... kao hrvati, mario i ja ne smijemo raditi s nekim americkim klijentima
<ivoks> tu smo na listi s kinom, sjevernom korejom, iranom, kubom i sl.
<ivoks> doduse, ja sam dobio exception, ali Mmike nije :)
<Mmike> kra?
<Mmike> ivoks: koliko znam, samo kinezi ne smiju raditi
<Mmike> mi svi drugi radimo
<Mmike> pre smijesna je situacija, stovise, kad s xui pricam o tom nekom klijentu a nesmijenm rec o cem se radi a oboje znamo o cem se radi 
<Mmike> dodobas: ovo je odl;icno :D
<Mmike> pa taj R je guba skroz :D
<Mmike> imam fs mountan sa discard
<Mmike> i onda rokam po njemu
<Mmike> i onda pozovem fstrim
<Mmike> i ovaj veli da je fstrimao
<Mmike> zakaj to veli
<Mmike> kaj nebi discard to sve trebao obavit?
<Mmike> i, ne veili uvijek, al' cesto veli
<obruT> Mmike: pa analiza nekih "prometnih" podataka :) vjerojatno ne bi smio da pricam
<ivoks> na, o ovome klijentu ti ni ne znas :)
<ivoks> i nisu samo kinezi
<ivoks> trenutno su 'samo ameri i ante'
<Mmike> obruT: samo to u hadoop natjeraj i budi sretan
<Mmike> ivoks: kul :)
<obruT> hadoop ce agregirati te podatke i spremiti u elastisearch
<obruT> iz kojeg ce se kasnije vaditi doticni
 * Mmike je sretan sto je poslusao ivoksov savijet kad se zaposljavao  :) "nemoj u sales, nemoj u arhitekte, stalno ces putovat, doma neces vidjet" :)
<Mmike> obruT: di je onda bed?
<jelly> veli zdenko ELK trosi 12x vise mjesta na disku nego raw logovi
<jelly> pa jel ti autori misle da disk space pada sa stable
<jelly> stabla*
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> pada s neba
<ivoks> cloud storage ;)
<obruT> Mmike: pa bed je sto se ekipa predomislila, ne zele to vise na virtualizaciju nego hoce na pravi HW jer se boje da nece imati zeljene performanse (za ES samo, ne za hadoop) pa se sad svadjaju, a ja sam slucajno uvucen u pricu :)
<jelly> ivoks: je skuplji nego sata diskovi iste velicine
<jelly> ivoks: ako negdje nadjes jeftiniji, javi 
<jelly> (a da nije ono Glacier)
<Mmike> obruT: to je suludo :)
<jelly> obruT: "stavit cemo vas za pocetak na VM i pratiti opterecenje"
<ivoks> obruT: odlicno!
<ivoks> obruT: ima taj MAAS na koji samo deplojas hadoop charm i maas i juju sve sami odrade
<ivoks> hadoop za 10 minuta
<ivoks> samo zato kaj se hardware buta 5min
<jelly> nije problem staviti nesto na fizicki hw, samo nek se cijena tog hw ukalkulira u projekt
<ivoks> i skalira isto ;)
<ivoks> juju add-unit hadoop-neki-drek
<ivoks> ah... juju :D
<jelly> obruT je dovoljno velik da bi mu hadoop actually mogao trebati.  Ovim nasima je trebalo utuviti u glavu da nemaju big data, ma niti middle data nemaju :>
<ivoks> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2014/02/10/court-says-t-mobile-owns-the-color-magenta/
<api984> jelly: glusterfs
<api984> jelly: ili ceph za storage logova :D
<api984> jelly: ili xtreemfs
<Mmike> ne gluster
<jelly> api984: kaj ti brijes
<Mmike> nikako ne gluster
<Mmike> nemojte gluster
<api984> za space sta si komentirao
<Mmike> to pocne umirat nakon 500+ fajlova
<Mmike> i to na 3 nodea
<api984> jelly: za space za logove i 12:1
<Mmike> obruT: what ivoks said za hadoop :)
<jelly> api984: jeftinije mi je kupit normalan storage
<ivoks> logovi?
<api984> Mmike: gluster tako los?
<ivoks> logstash
<jelly> ivoks: pa o ELK-u i pricamo
<api984> ivoks: ne za elastic
<ivoks> eto
<jelly> negdje ti logovi i indeksi na kraju trebaju sjest
<api984> jup
<api984> jelly: jep
<api984> clusteriran fs
<jelly> al zasto, imam 2-3 replike na nivou aplikacije
<ivoks> clusterfs su sooo 80is
<api984> jelly: agreed. rsyslog lokalno
<api984> elastic 
<api984> i jos di?
<api984> ivoks: zasto so 80s
<ivoks> ceph ti je storage backend
<ivoks> pa on the fly mijenjas replikaciju
<ivoks> skaliras
<api984> ivoks: ceph to moze
<api984> ivoks: ?
<ivoks> sa ocfsom ili gfsom mozes nis
<ivoks> api984: koje?
<api984> ivoks: ceph on the fly
<ivoks> naravno da moze
<ivoks> ako bas zelis
<ivoks> mozes imati razlicite poolove sa razlicitim rep countom
<jelly> ivoks: kakve cijene white-label hardvera moras dobivat da ti se ceph isplati vise od 2-3 ladice diskova na svakom ES nodeu
<api984> ivoks: thanks!
<ivoks> jelly: ceph mozes koristiti za razlicite namjene
<ivoks> imas jedan storage to rule them all
<ivoks> pa ga mozes i za ES koristiti
<ivoks> i za diskove u virtualkama
<ivoks> i za diskove na hostovima
<jelly> nemam jedan storage.
<ivoks> nemas, da
<ivoks> imati ces
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> nemam green field
<jelly> imam posebno storage za IT, posebno za video, posebno za logove... :-)
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> ljudi su prije vjerovali i kako je zemlja ravna
<jelly> ak ces mi ti doc migrirat sve na ceph, super
<jelly> do tad, brijanje po jednom storageu mi je apstrakcija koja ne rjesava trenutni zahtjev
 * jelly vec ima virtualizirani storage kojeg reze na kriske i dodjeljuje po potrebi, s tim da su ispod i dalje diskretne dedicirane kutije
<Mmike> api984: los
<jelly> ibm to ima zadnjih 15 godina, i napravili su ogroman gaf sto to nisu izreklamirali kao software-defined storage i dali svima
<Mmike> api984: ja sam mislio da je bolji, imam wordpress neki koji mora biti HA pa je datadir u glusteru, jer mi je to bilo najjednostavnije
<jelly> prodali* svima
<Mmike> teli se, al' ono, opako se teli
<Mmike> idem doma
<vileni> Mmike: jesi doma? :)
<Mmike> vileni: nisam jos, zasht? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ma neka postgres pitanja, moze cekati :9
<Mmike> vileni: rokaj
<Mmike> vileni: cekam neki kufer da se deploya da mogu pokrenut test pa idem doma
<vileni> u principu, muci me pgpool
<vileni> ali u medjuvremenu sam mozda nasao odgovor
<vileni> stvar je da zelim forsati ssl only konekciju na frontend
<vileni> ali njega to ne dira
<vileni> nema postavke kojom bi to definirao
<Mmike> vileni: odjebi pgpool
<Mmike> odmah i sad
<vileni> pgbouncer?
<Mmike> to je toliko los komad softvera, samo ces sranja imati
<Mmike> pgbouncer je kul
<vileni> to si mi mogao reci prije 2h
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> mislim da tu vec jedno 5 godina pricam kak je pgpool govno
<Mmike> jedino, pgbouncer ti ne kuzi ssl
<Mmike> bar nije kuzio pred par godina
<vileni> Mmike: ja znam samo da ti pricas o necemu, da li je pozitivno ili negativno moram provjeriti
<BotaniCar_> Nema veze kaj mu je to nuzni ficr  :) 
<vileni> recimo za mongodb nikad neznam..
<Mmike> vileni: za kaj ti treba pgpoo/pgbouncer?
<Mmike> connection pool, ili?
<vileni> Mmike: recimo ssl proxy
<Mmike> https://pgbouncer.github.io/faq.html#how-to-use-ssl-connections-with-pgbouncer
<Mmike> nda, nece moci
<Mmike> kaj znaci 'ssl proxy'?
<ivoks> apache
<vileni> Mmike: backend je rds
<ivoks> ili nginx
<Mmike> ivoks: ne lupetaj
<ivoks> ah, ja mislio http
<vileni> kojeg isto ne dira ssl
<Mmike> vileni: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Data_System ? :)
 * Mmike ne zna kaj je rds
<vileni> Mmike: neznas a radis na tome
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> remote drive subsystem
<vileni> aws rds
<Mmike> resiliant data suction
<Mmike> meh
<jelly> pgpoo :-D
<vileni> haha
<Mmike> jelly: intentional :D
<Mmike> vileni:  ne znam o tome nist
<Mmike> taj rds cijeli amazonov je vise hype, imho
<Mmike> al' nisam nikad koristio pa jbg
<vileni> Mmike: uglavnom stvar je da postgres rdsu ne mozes reci da je ssl only
<vileni> a nemas pristup na pg_hba.conf ili kako vec
<vileni> da bi mu tamo definirao
<Mmike> wat?
<vileni> kad dignes rds instancu dobijes endpoint, user/pass i port
<vileni> i jednu bazu koliko sam vidio
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> lose :)
<vileni> i sad, imao ti ssl ili ne, on te pusti
<Mmike> vileni: probaj pgbouncer buildati iz gita
<vileni> tj, kad god se spojis pise ti da je preko ssl
<Mmike> sad idem doma
<Mmike> pa ti se javim kad dodjem tamo
<vileni> ali ne provjerava nist
<vileni> ma idem i ja doma, i ne zanima me do sutra nista o ovome :)
<vileni> ali pgbouncer je dobar, samo sto se mora buildati
<vileni> a pgpoo je aptgetabilan
<jelly> huh?
<jelly> pgbouncer - lightweight connection pooler for PostgreSQL
<vileni> jelly: gdje to
<jelly> debian 8
<vileni> a vidi stvarno, ima ga
<vileni> mozda sam tipfelerao
<vileni> nista, onda jos bolje
<jelly> pise da ga ima i na Pg upstream repozitoriju
<jelly> nisam provjeravao
<jelly> http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/pool/main/p/pgbouncer/
<jelly> http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/pool/main/p/pgpool2/ svega ima 
<jelly> sokica limunica
<Mmike> vileni: aj sasd
<Mmike> dalje :)
<Mmike> <Mmike> pa ti se javim kad dodjem tamo
<Mmike> <vileni> ali ne provjerava nist
<Mmike> to sam zadnje vidio :)
<Mmike> ivoks: di je ona lista
<Mmike> heritage.org?
<vileni> Mmike: lol, ne mogu pronaci tu liniju
<vileni> aha da, poslije tog sam rekao da i ja idem doma i da me ne zanima postgres do sutra :)
<vileni> sad malo ansiblea
<Mmike> lol :)
<vileni> i da, jelly je rekao da ima pgbouncer u repou, sto mi je draze od kompajliranja
<jelly> a upstream jos ima najnajnoviji
<Mmike> vileni: nema ssl
<Mmike> vileni: za ssl moras svoj skompajlirat
<SilverSpace> 500kn popravak plinskog bojlera
<vileni> Mmike: pa nemoj mi kvariti entuzijazam sada
<Mmike> pa to sam ti odmah reko )
<Mmike> i pejsto link na wiki
<jelly> zasto nema ssl, wut
<in1t3r> Vjecer druzino
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer in1t3r 
<BotaniCar__> https://www.facebook.com/LovehelloU/videos/1370724749659646/ # why do flying fishslaps make the best remixes ? :) 
<jelly> kad sam dosao u zg blizu mene i faksa je bila pizzeria sa dobrim vege i capricciosa pizzama za dostavu, korisno kod strebanja.  Otad sam se selio jedno bar 4 puta, i sad otkrio da se pizzeria isto preselila, u isti kvart di sam sad :-)
<jelly> i sad narucujem iz pizzerie stross sa istim brojem telefona kog znam napamet od valjda 1995
<jelly> a '95 nisam bio vegetarijanac sto znaci da im je ta pizza fakat bila fina
<BotaniCar__> Jebeno  :) 
<Mmike> bibiliiiiiii
<BotaniCar__> Ima tko titlove na EN/HR za lazer team ? Nemrem film gledati s zvukom, klinac spava :( A titlova nidze      :( 
<tonil> xfiles
<tonil> zadnja epizoda meh
<tonil> prve dvije
<tonil> odlicne
<tonil> kvragu vise mi je se sviđao kao klincu
<CrazyLemon> zadnja?
<tonil> third one
<CrazyLemon> kako zadnja sta nema 6 epizoda?
<tonil> ma ne to sam samo okarakterizirao jucerasnju
<CrazyLemon> ah
<tonil> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4549942/?ref_=ttep_ep3
<tonil> ta upravo je pogledao
<tonil> glupost zesca
<tonil> prve dvije izvrsne
<CrazyLemon> no spoilers pls :D
<tonil> okay :D
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-03
<SweetMuffin> Prespava sam prvu epizodu dosijea X :) I'm too old for this s**t
<SweetMuffin> Jutro
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/yLOW2s0
<jelly> kompresija
<SweetMuffin> Ugh
<rut> nevalja animacija
<rut> sise isto moraju rasti a one iste .. neznatan pomak
<SweetMuffin> rut: AFAIR sise jako narastu nakon poroda, kad cicanje pocne, a i to je od-zene-do-zene
<rut> muffin rano mi jos za te teme :)
<SweetMuffin> Nisam ju ja naceo, vec ti :)
<rut> jeely ne ja
<SweetMuffin> jelly: je linkao sliku s neutralnim komentarom, a ti si se pobunio da ne valja, sad pati 
<rut> pa nevalja .. nije realno .. i to je to ..
<rut> danas cu umrijet na poslu . nemam sto radit 
<SweetMuffin> Cek, s koliko zena si ti imao djecu i zasto si nisu same kupovale grudnjake ? Anegdotalno, moja zena nije trebala puno veci grunjak tijekom trudnoce, poslije je. 
<SweetMuffin> Ako nemas sto raditi, napravi vam novi web, ovaj je gori i od mojeg :)
<SweetMuffin> OK, nije gori i od mojeg :)
<rut> 2 zene .. koliko znam .. a sad .. 
<rut> i sve su u trudnoci sa 3 otisle na 5 .. 
<rut> a web .. hmm .. imao sam i planu jos kad sam dosao u firmu .. ali .. koliko para toliko muzike :)
<rut> odoh zapalit
<SweetMuffin> hmm, tvoj uzorak je 2x veci od mojeg, OK, mozda imas pravo i animacija je losa :) 
<rut> mozda .. 
<Mmike> Hoooplah
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: apropo zderila danas, koliko je bed za Luku ako sam jos malo prehladjen ? 
<Mmike> pa, ti reci meni :)
<SweetMuffin> Meni nije , pitam da me Cijenjena Gospodja ne razapne (ili tebe) ako zakljuci da sam ti klinca prehladil :) Svojeg nisam, ali on je stariji :)
 * SweetMuffin nije jeo od sinoc, da bude spreman :)
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> ak mislis da ces ga prehladit, nemoj, pliz :)
<Mmike> imamo rodjendan u subotu pa nebi to nikak htjeli sjebat
<SweetMuffin> OK, ajmo iduci tjedan, kasnije dogovorimo preciznije ?
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> srijeda opet meni igra najbolje
<SweetMuffin> I ja imam neki djecji rodjendan u subotu :) Jebote, ispada da ~50-100€ mjesecno potrosim na poklone za tudju djecu , vec sad :) 
<SweetMuffin> ACK
<SweetMuffin> Kaj ce bit' kad budu fakini pa realno jedini zeljen poklon bude lova :) 
<hrvojem> trosit ces isto novaca, al ces imat vise vremena jer neces morat birati poklone ;)
<vileni> ja bi radije dao vise para nego da trazim neki pametan poklon
<vileni> zadnje smo imali upute sto kupiti pa je svejedno previse vremena potroseno na to :)
<Mmike> zsh ima glupu foru da ti ne treba 'cd' za uc u direktorij
<Mmike> slatko
<vileni> kako udjes onda?
<Mmike> napises ime direktorija
<Mmike> root@sysresccd /root % /tmp       
<Mmike> root@sysresccd /tmp % mkdir flokica
<Mmike> root@sysresccd /tmp % flokica
<Mmike> root@sysresccd /tmp/flokica % 
<Mmike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<Mmike> tadaaaaaaaa
<jelly> ..
<dodobas> F1
 * SweetMuffin ostane osopnut neprobojnom logikom koju su prezentirali hrvojem i vileni ! Znaci, ipak me ceka svjetljija buducnost :)
<SweetMuffin> Jaje jaje ija je 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: s obzirom na silne povisice koje dobivas, to ti je bolja opcija :)
<SweetMuffin> vileni: ++ :)
<tonil> http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/uk-scientists-receive-worlds-first-licence-to-edit-genes-in-human-embryos/
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/komentari/popravljanje-gena-embrijima-prilika-histeric/150203.aspx
<SilverSpace> dan
<SweetMuffin> Poceli su prodavati za ne-tak-velike-pare 16-core mobitele  :) 
<SweetMuffin> http://www.everbuying.net/product1116385.html
<SweetMuffin> I opet spika "32GB ROM, 3GB RAM", kaj im je .. 
<Mmike> puf puf puf
<tonil> SweetMuffin, to su nazalost ustanovili kao neki standard u ove posljednje dvije godine
<tonil> jebeno je sta se sve na androidu bazira na onom smecu od jave
<tonil> a i ozbiljne firme rade sa javom
<Mmike> tonil: zakaj brijes da je java smece?
<Mmike> upala mi neka spajalica u tastaturu
<tonil> neznam koji im k, Mmike optimizacija
<Mmike> i sad neke tipke imaju problem
<tonil> nula bodova
<Mmike> we3
<Mmike> we3we3we33ew
<Mmike> tonil: ne kuzim, kak mislis - optimizacija?
<tonil> guta resursa i vise nego je potrebno,kad bi se radilo sa objektno orjentiranim jezikom c++ to bi bio spas, sa 512mb rama imao bi iste ako ne i bolje rezultate nego sa 3 gb kojih java proguta ko od sale
<Mmike> Eto sto ja dobijem kao ogovor na 'kako se manifestira to "ne radi!"?' : 
<Mmike> "u analitičkom kontu (stavljen je tip konta pogled) koji je stavljen na temeljnicu od prije."
<Mmike> tonil: u biti nebi :)
<Mmike> c++ bas i nije objektno orjernitan, ima OO ficure, al' daleko je to od pravog OO jezika
<Mmike> java fakat je OO, iako isto ne do kraja
<Mmike> java je skoz ok
<Mmike> i masu laksa za raditi i ne napraviti sranje, u odnosu na C++
 * Mmike nezna C++, a javu zna slabo :)
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> nikad mi ni java ni c++ nisu trebali
<ivoks> a vid' me, majko :)
<tonil> to ivoks !
<tonil> :D xD
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6qoQ7UvEBk
<datase> YouTube: Donald, Where's yer Troosers? - 0:02:31 - 281477 views - 1021 likes / 77 dislikes
<tonil> jedan iz walesa je napisa na ircu kako bi ovog nabio nogom u dupe
<tonil> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/diy-crispr-kits-learn-modern-science-by-doing#/
<Mmike> vamko d.o.o.
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> napave mi racun, al' nije R1
<Mmike> zamolim ispravak
<Mmike> 2 tjedna i 20 mailova objasnjavanja
<Mmike> s tim da sam u drugom napisao da sam sjebao i da mi zao i dal' bi mogli pomoc
<Mmike> i na kraju pomognu
<Mmike> kao, ok, izdat ce novi, i poslat ce mi postom
<Mmike> naravno, nisu nikad
<Mmike> i sad, par mjeseci kasnije, mailaim ih da mi posalju kopiju racuna jer ovaj nisam dobio 
<Mmike> i zena mi posalje
<Mmike> i napise 2 ekrana maila kako nesavjesno vodim svoje knjige i kako to nije njihov problem i kako se njih to ne tice i kako blablablabla
<Mmike> bokte
<jelly> bar nisi napisao "frustrirana baba", Mmike++
<Mmike> lol ;)
<Mmike> mislim da idem jest
<Mmike> Birter Boporor
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: skoro sam osao u elbull danas, al' majka je htjela u sofru pa smo tamo jeli
<vileni> Mmike: sto si jeo u sofri?
<Mmike> vileni: biftek
<Mmike> sto drugo
<vileni> Mmike: pa ramstek :)
<Mmike> nah
<vileni> iako nisam vidio da imaju samo ramstek, uvijek ima nesto drugo uz to
<Mmike> biftek im je ajnc-a
<vileni> obicno onaj stambolski uzmem
<vileni> Mmike: jesi slagao client side tls na pgbouncer?
<Mmike> vileni: nop
<vileni> Mmike: instalirao sam sa postgres repoa pgbouncer, zadnja verzija je i ima tls, nisam morao kompajlirati
<vileni> druga stvar je sto neznam sad to natjerati da radi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa sta nema dokumentacija neka? :D
<vileni> pa ima
<Mmike> pa sta ne pise unutra? :)
<vileni> pa pise kako podesiti tls za client side
<vileni> to sam rijesio
<vileni> samo sto se ne uspijevam spojiti
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> ubuntu se nece butat sa usb3 sticka
<Mmike> tj, hoce
<Mmike> al' ne iz usb3 rupe
<Mmike> drugi stick di imam sysrescuecd se buta iz usb3 rupe
<Mmike> vileni: a serverside si skongfiriraua?
<vileni> Mmike: serverside nije problem
<vileni> kad se spajam sa psql na localhost:6432 bez da zahtijevam verify-ca
<vileni> onda prodje
<Mmike> vileni: pa nije ti potpisan kljuc, valjda?
<vileni> pa imam ca.crt, client.crt i client.key
<vileni> ha
<vileni> sjetio se neceg jso
<vileni> uglavnom, sve je self signed
<SweetMuffin> OMG , nisi kupio certifikate ?! PusaBravo :)
<vileni> SweetMuffin: ovo je test environment :)
<vileni> u principu zelimo klijentu omoguciti da se spaja preko ssl sa verify-ca
<vileni> sto amazon rds ne omogucava za svoj postgres
<vileni> mislim, omogucava, ali ga ne jebe ako nije verificirano
<SweetMuffin> vileni: jebo produkciju iza cijih certifikata ne stojis ti glavom i bradom, nego neki tamo CA ! 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: ima nesto u tome, ali ako nam je vecina sajtova public, i moraju biti verificirani :)
<SweetMuffin> kakve veze ima aplikacijski certifikat o kojima smo do sad pricali s tim ? Kuzim ja da user-facing interface mora imati certifikat umirujuce zelene boje, ali za sve M2M preferiram poznati cert issuera osobno 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: cert issuer u ovom slucaju nije dovoljno naspavan :)
<SweetMuffin> Fairy snuff ... erm, fair enough 
<SweetMuffin> Frendu bas nista, pa ni Miso Kovac, nije sveto: https://soundcloud.com/igor-ferderber/ostala-sam-uvijek-ista
<jelly> fenderbender kaj
<jelly> SweetMuffin: lol alannah myles black velvet 
<jelly> ne kuzim kak "mpv https://soundcloud.com/igor-ferderber/ostala-sam-uvijek-ista" ne radi, a youtube-dl drito, radi
<jelly> #onokad od hrpe pjesama najviše volim Dobrodošao u klub
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> arduino nano  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/arduinoNano.jpg
<SilverSpace> cca 5$ senzor
<SilverSpace> tj. sve zajedno 
<SilverSpace> arduino nokia i sentor
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> oj Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio SilverSpace ;)
<SilverSpace> kaj se radi 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-04
<ipozgaj> Mmike: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2166123/microsoft-contributed-code-canonical-linux-2632 :P
<obruT> ipozgaj: prestrasno :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> dali vam radi zaba.hr
<dodobas> F6
<tonil> Mmike, prominio grafu uzeo u linksa R9280 asus dosla knap 2 soma kuna
<tonil> 380*
<Mmike> Oshboh kosh!
<Mmike> tonil: R9 280 - koja?
<tonil> R380 cek pokazat cu sliku
<tonil> Mmike, http://imgur.com/Na2wqDw
<Mmike> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R9-380-vs-Radeon-R9-280X
<Mmike> tonil: sad cgminer upregni i reci kakve brojeve dobijas :)
<tonil> nemoj me jebat da je na amazonu 1200 kuna
<tonil> bokte jebo lopovluka u ovoj drzavi
<tonil> od marze do poreza
<tonil> jednog dana neko ce puknit i bit ce alahu ekber po ciloj drzavi
<tonil> a to je xfx
<tonil> dobro je
<tonil> vec sam se pripa
<tonil> u mene je asus
<tonil> Mmike, imas iskustva sa narudzbama sa amazona primamljive cijene sad bi jos stogod uzeo
<Mmike> yea, asusice su kul
<Mmike> gigabajtice isto nisu lose
<Mmike> xfxice su ocajne
<Mmike> tonil: imam, lose im ide :)
<Mmike> tonil: iako, zalis se, pa ti posalju opet
<tonil> mmkay
<Mmike> prepruka je da platis ekstra za dostavu
<Mmike> jer ovo 'free' i ono 'norma' ili kako vec, sansa je da ti nece doci
<tonil> ah okay thanks for advice 
<hrvojem> Mmike: cek ti jos nisi dobio onaj neki paket?
<Mmike> hrvojem: jesam, poslali su novi, stovise, dobio sam ga za 2 dana od kad ga je lik poslao
<Mmike> al' ono orignalno nisam nikad dobio
<Mmike> naime, bed je bio da to ne salje amazon nego 'neki njihovi'
<hrvojem> a zavisi sta kupujes, jer tamo ti pise tko distribuira
<Mmike> jasno
<Mmike> zato velim
<Mmike> ne zajebavat se nego platit ekstra za dostavu
<hrvojem> pa ne moras placat dodatno ako je Amazon distributer
<Mmike> vidjt' cemo :D
<hrvojem> jer cak i normalne posiljke idu preko UPSa i imas tracking broj, a lokalno mozes Overseas cimat
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas sad Cast Iron skillet od Lodgea na popustu (28 funti) 26cm
<hrvojem> koliko se sjecam da si trazio
<Mmike> hrvojem: to: http://www.amazon.com/Lodge-Cast-Iron-Skillet-L10SK3ASHH41B-12-Inch/dp/B00G2XGC88/ref=sr_1_4?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1454574299&sr=1-4&keywords=Cast+Iron+skillet ?
<hrvojem> pa ovo da: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lodge-26-04-Pre-Seasoned-Skillet-Frying/dp/B00006JSUA/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1454574169&sr=1-1&keywords=cast+iron+skillet#Ask
<Mmike> http://www.iflscience.com/physics/germanys-fusion-reactor-creates-hydrogen-plasma-world-first <--- cini se da je ITER ipak promasena investicija :D
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0tl0jCiD_c
<datase> YouTube: The Magnetic Air Bonsai Creates Surreal Levitating Plants - 0:04:06 - 2729 views - 24 likes / 2 dislikes
<tonil> dodobas, cool :D
<tonil> Mmike, ko opet vec njemci
<SweetMuffin> #onokad upalis vmware workstation i skuzis da remote console radi samo s 5 godina starim firefoxom :) 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: jel vsphere client besplatan za download ? 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: je
<vileni> obicno kad otvoris ip od esxi imas na landing page za skinuti
<vileni> ali mislim da redirecta na vmware, koji pak trazi login
<SweetMuffin> Idem s njim probat' , se dobro sjecam da je on isto imao remote konzolu za virtualke ? 
<SweetMuffin> kaj to nije bio standalone softver kojem sam rekoa kam i kak se spaja ? 
<rut> :)
<vileni> SweetMuffin: pa je
<rut> muffin kaj te muci :)
<vileni> nego, ima sad i ui
<vileni> koji mozes instalirati na esxi 5.5 i 6.0
<vileni> lol lol lol http://www.virtuallyghetto.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/customize-vsphere-web-client6-ui-1.png
<SweetMuffin> rut: imam legacy app u legacy virtualizatoru :)
<SweetMuffin> vileni: aahahahahahaha
<vileni> SweetMuffin: evo ovo http://www.virtuallyghetto.com/2015/08/new-html5-embedded-host-client-for-esxi.html
<vileni> isprobao sam na jednom, radilo je solidno
<SweetMuffin> vileni: jebenica, fala ! 
<vileni> btw, na 6.0 radi oob, za 5.5 moras url editirati da bi dosao do sucelja, ima sigurno negdje zapisano
<vileni> Mmike: koji hamburger a da je normalne velicine i ukusan? moram spasiti ljude koji bi isli u mekpers
<Mmike> pa, cheeseburger u mekpersu je skroz ok
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> ak vec idete tamo
<vileni> velicina bi trebala biti barem kao veliki na velesajmu :)
<Mmike> kralj rudesa
<Mmike> el torro!
<Mmike> malo manje hrane za istu paru, al' (meni) daleko bolje
<vileni> a stvar je da ja mrzim ici u rudes
<Mmike> je, van ruke je
<vileni> i mekpers mi losiji od skoro svega
<Mmike> meni nije, zivim tamo :D
<vileni> ma nije samo van ruke, imam traume od tog kvarta
<Mmike> vileni: to be fair, mekpers se u zadnjih godinu dana jako pokravio
<vileni> zivio sam tamo 3 mjeseca :)
<Mmike> ono, nije smece nikako, al' nije to onaj mekpers od pred 4-5 godina
<Mmike> vileni: a koji dio grada za jelos?
<vileni> Mmike: pa sve mi pase, osim rudesa
<Mmike> i dubrava i remetinec? :)
<Mmike> kaj onda opce pitas - di :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> sto je u dubravi?
<Mmike> osh extrafino, idi u burgeraj, osh ok, idi u allstar ili rocket, ak osh budget a da je dobro idi na velesajam
<vileni> u remetincu su neki hamburgeri ili na pecenjaru mislis?
<Mmike> nisam dugo bio u papasu
<Mmike> ne, mislim na scope grada
<vileni> papas nebi
<Mmike> velis da ti je 'svejedno'
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim kaj me pitas, znas di se dobro jede :)
<vileni> pa dubrava mi nije daleko od posla, frendovi su ionako u maksimiru, a remetinec je nzg, to mi sve na 10min :)
<Mmike> u dubravi ima onaj neki novi burger bar
<Mmike> kopija mekpersa
<vileni> rocket mi najzanimljiviji
<Mmike> ono, isto lokal izgleda
<Mmike> i-sto :)
<Mmike> cak su i tetice slicno obucene
<Mmike> jedino im burger nije sad neznam kaj
<Mmike> ok je, al' nish posebno
<vileni> eh, tete su minus kad idemo sa curama :)
<Mmike> promijenite cure :)
<vileni> ne mijenjam ja ovu za nista :P
<Mmike> onda promijeni ophodjenje :)
<Mmike> nemoj da se osjeca nesigurno pored drugih zgodnih teta, bile u uniformama ili ne :)
<vileni> prije bi se ja osjecao nesigurno :)
<Mmike> loooooooooooooooooool :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: jel' cujes znalca? :D
<vileni> zasto su uvijek neki problemi sa postgres instalacijom
<Mmike> vileni: zato sto si neiskusan s istim? :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa za pocetak, uvijek problemi sa locale
<Mmike> vileni: you are doing something very wrong
<vileni> nope
<vileni> svaka instalacija ikad, locale
<Mmike> vileni: k'o sto velim, nesto opako krivo radis
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: citam i smijem se, treba njega ozenit', da se opusti :) 
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/7e
<vileni> dakle, apt-get install postgresql
<vileni> ne sjecam se da mi ikad proslo
<vileni> bez sranja sa locale
<SweetMuffin> kaj sad locales ? Ako s necim nisam imao problema, to su localeti 
 * SweetMuffin voli da visi po lokalima :)
<Mmike> vileni: di ti to instaliras? Na centos is '91ve?
<vileni> Mmike: trusty
<SweetMuffin> vileni: ti nemas problema s postgresom nego s definicijom enviromenta :) kaj si zaboravio reci da locales problem imas i  s svim drugim ? :D
<weshmashian> moanin'
<Mmike> vileni: nekaj ti je tamo jako potrgano
<vileni> SweetMuffin: nista ne faila tako kao postgres
<SweetMuffin> vileni: mysql se instalira ok na istu kantu ?
<vileni> SweetMuffin: sve se instalira ok na sve takve kante
<vileni> a imam ih
<vileni> na desetine
<vileni> samo postgres sere
<Mmike> vileni: vidi: http://jebo.me/pas/01
<vileni> i stalno iskacu te greske
<Mmike> vileni: frisko instaliran trusty
<SweetMuffin> Mmike brzodrka s kontejnerima, aj lajk :)
<Mmike> vileni: nekaj ti je jako potrgano, ja s localetom nisam imao problema na ubuntu nikad, na debanu starom (lenny?) je bio bed sto je locale bio LATIN2, ili tako neki drek, pa si morao prvo debianu rec da se unormali i onda intalirat postgres
<SweetMuffin> vileni: de "locale" s nekog od tih servera jebomepasni ?
<Mmike> vileni: dobro veli slatkikolacic, to je problem OSa, ne postgresa, taj trusty ti je potrgan, cini se
<SweetMuffin> i uspio si potrgano replicirati na vise kanti <3
<vileni> Mmike: joj, pricao sam vec o tome vise puta, cak postoji neki ticket na kojem je ivoks isto komentirao, star 3 godine vec
<Mmike> vileni: i just showed you da to radi ootb
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nije lxc, kvm je
<SweetMuffin> vileni: svejedno daj da vidimo setirane locale s te kante
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: koji si univerzalac ! 
<Mmike> hm, fak
<Mmike> je lxc :)
<Mmike> glu sam
<SweetMuffin> kek
<Mmike> cek da probam pravi trusty 
<Mmike> jer 'mozda lxc image ima popravljen locale!' :)
 * SweetMuffin voli kad su kolege pedantni i provjeravaju sami sebe 
<vileni> pa rijesio sam i ja ovaj
<Mmike> vileni: nisi rjesio, pokrpao si
<SweetMuffin> hehe, tk ovi moji na mene pizde kad velim da je rijeseno tek kad si uklonio uzrok, a ne poslijedicu :) 
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SahpP3IrkOg # S jaranima pijem pivo..mešalica MEŠAA MALTER ( ga-star-bajter )...mečkom belom kući jurim..autobanom vam PSUJEM MATEER ( ga-star-bajter )
<datase> YouTube: Pero Defformero - Gastarbajter - (Official Video 2014) - 0:04:18 - 1042628 views - 4682 likes / 247 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: evo, isto postgres https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1382774
<Mmike> vileni: to je bug za MAAS
<Mmike> kvm na sata disku je spooooooooooooooooooooooooor
<vileni> Mmike: isto faila na postgresu
<vileni> i zbog istog razloga
<Mmike> vileni: ma ne faila :)
<Mmike> vileni: nekaj ti je potrgano, a opce se ne trudis skuziti kaj
<Mmike> i onda 'postgres je' :)
<Mmike> vileni: daj mi jos malo, sad cem ti pokazat
<Mmike> sport sata, jbg
<Mmike> vileni: jel' to amazonov trusty neki morti?
<vileni> Mmike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1382774/comments/6
<vileni> eto, sve je napisao, da ne moram ja
<Mmike> vileni: to je MAAS
<vileni> I FAILA NA POSTGRESU! :)
<Mmike> ali MAAS!
<Mmike> jeboga
<Mmike> ti MAAS instliras, ili plain postgres na trusty?
<vileni> pa jebe mi se, faila samo postgres i to zbog istog razloga zbog kojeg mi faila kad instaliram MAAS, foreman, posgres obicni
<SweetMuffin> vileni: kaj je napisao, pa gle da nema setirane locale 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: ali server nema hr, lokalno ima
<Mmike> vileni: ne faila, radi kak spada :)
<vileni> tako i ja imam lokalno
<vileni> nijedan server nema
<vileni> jer sta ce mi na serverima
<vileni> i svako toliko ista greska bude kad nesto drugo instaliram ali NIKAD NE FAILA nista osim postgresa
<Mmike> vileni: ali, ne faila, velim it, potrgano ti je nesto
<vileni> svima je potrgfano
<Mmike> ja NIKAD nisam imao taj bed, a 10001 put sam postgres instalirao 
<vileni> Mmike: dakle, ja sam na mintu, ubuntu, drugom ubuntu, trecem ubuntu
<SweetMuffin> vileni: ja te jso jednom molim da nam pokazes locale s servera di ti faila
<vileni> serveri su svakakvi, od lokalnih u virtualboxu, amazon, bilogdje
<vileni> i uvijek isto sranje
<Mmike> vileni: plain trusty instalacije? Nikad nista drugo prije toga?
<vileni> SweetMuffin: sad ne faila jer sam napravio locale-gen hr.HR-UTF8
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> plain instalacija, bez hr
<vileni> moja je uvijek hr
<SweetMuffin> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/414663/Pitali-smo-Tolusica-hoce-li-se-opet-kao-neki-Roks-obrusiti-na-suparnike.html # kaj ovo moze bit' ? 
<jelly> jedini pravi locale za root korisnika je C, to svak zna
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ++
<Mmike> vileni: kak sad bez hr kad je tvoja uvijek hr?
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<vileni> moja lokalna instalacija ubuntua
<vileni> minta
<vileni> stagod
<vileni> svejedno j
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj pricas
<Mmike> di ti instaliras taj postgres?
<Mmike> sebi doma na mint di  imas hr locale?
<Mmike> ili?
<vileni> na server koji nema hr locale
<SweetMuffin> jebo.me/pas ak ja kuzim, a inace kuzim i mmiketa i sebe :) 
<vileni> a spajam se sa kompa koji ima hr lokale
<Mmike> vileni: ja ti pokusavam pomoc, a ti mene jebes :)
<vileni> kao sto pise u ovom bugu za MAAS
<vileni> koji samo treba procitati
<vileni> jer je isti problem
<Mmike> ne, samo treba znat objasniti :)
<Mmike> nisi nist objasnio
<Mmike> neg vec 10 minuta tu napikavamo di je bed
<Mmike> znaci
<Mmike> bed je ako se usshjas sa stroja koji ima HR lokalu na stroj koji nema HR lokau i onda ides instalirati postgres?
<vileni> da, to pricam od pocetka
<jelly> imati podesene locale postavke koje ne postoje na stroju je recept za 100 razlicitih buga, ne samo postgres
<Mmike> ne, to ne pricas od pocetka
<Mmike> od pocetka pricas 'jebo postgres i locale' :)
<vileni> pa to se svodi na isto
<SweetMuffin> vileni: al sad si sam napisao da nije bed u postgresu nego u tome da ti se localeti koje si announcao remote serveru sjebu i postgres umjesto definicije enviromenta *od OS-a* dobije drek informaciju. 
<jelly> perl ce se bunit, python mislim isto
<vileni> i svi se bune, i nitko ne faila
<Mmike> vileni: koje se svodi na isto?"
<vileni> pa postgres i njegovi locali
<SweetMuffin> vileni: kaj nije bolje glasan fail nego silent corrupted install ? 
<Mmike> nitko se ne buni, jedino ti, i to k'o debil-windows korisnik 'mamaaaaaaaaaaa, ne radiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'
<Mmike> vileni: rijedje stiskat enter, procitat recenicu koju napises, bit siguran da ima sve unutra, i tak
<Mmike> vileni: da se smiris, evo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtadHjEQvKY
<datase> YouTube: 2CELLOS - Where The Streets Have No Name [Live at Exit Festival] - 0:03:21 - 316250 views - 4971 likes / 24 dislikes
 * SweetMuffin sad kuzi zakaj mu je vileni simpa ( osim akj imam odredjene simpatije prema visokim krupnim muskarcima ) :) 
<vileni> pa ja sam rijesio u medjuvremenu
<Mmike> vileni: pa, nisi rjesio
<vileni> SweetMuffin: okrugli visoki ti je mmike, ja sam okrugli niski :P
<Mmike> ne samo da nisi rjesio, ti u biti uopc enemas pojma di je bed
<Mmike> pokrpao si
<Mmike> i slijedeci put ces imat isti bed i opet ces srat da ne valja a u biti nemas pojma di je bed
<SweetMuffin> Meni je vecina ljudi niska, pa te nisam htio uvrijediti , dost' kaj se jebes s postgresom :) 
<SweetMuffin> *s localetima 
<Mmike> matereti sto je ovaj qcow2 spor
<vileni> Mmike: kako bi onda trebao rijesiti? generirao sam hr na serveru i postgres radi
<Mmike> virtualboxov vbdx (ili kako vec) je 21309481029341287341243 bolji!
<vileni> trebao sam lokalno?
<vileni> promijeniti eng
<ivoks> postgresql?
<Mmike> vileni: prvo objasni di je problem kak spada :)
<Mmike> a onda pocni rantat
<ivoks> spojio si se sshom i instalirao postgresql
<vileni> ivoks: daj im reci da nisam lud
<ivoks> a kod sebe imas hrvatski lcoale?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> vileni: sad je jasno
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> trebalo je pol sata da to skuzimo :)
<ivoks> postgre se nece instalirati ako nemas instaliran hrvatski local na serveru
<Mmike> jer si samo rekao 'postgres ne radi, jebe me lokale' :)
<Mmike> ivoks: naravno da hoce
<ivoks> nece ako ne instaliras locale nas prvo ili ako ne instaliras pod C localom
<Mmike> to kaj vas dvojica imate potgrane setupe ne znaci da je problem u postgres
 * jelly unseta locale varijable za roota 
<Mmike> a bogme nit u trustyju
<SweetMuffin> ^^^^ ovo kaj jelly pishe :)
<ivoks> Mmike: problem je u postgre paketu, da
<ivoks> ne u postgresu, vec paketu
<ivoks> imas bug otvoren za to
<Mmike> znaci u trustyju
<weshmashian> kaj je to locale? :)
<Mmike> iako, ne bih rekao nit da je u trustyju bed
<ivoks> to je vec par godina tako
<ivoks> bug dolazi iz debiana, al to je tak nebitno
<vileni> ivoks: ovo sam im pejstao, vidim da si ti imao isti problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1382774
<ivoks> bitno je da postoji
<ivoks> da, to je taj bug
<Mmike> vileni: to je maas bug
<Mmike> ne postgres bug
<SweetMuffin> weshmashian: ono di idemo na konjak ! 
<vileni> i to me izludi svaki put kad nesto instaliram a da ovisi o postgresu
<weshmashian> SweetMuffin: moze!
<Mmike> meni smijesno kak se vileni zivcira a inace se nikad ne zivcira :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, to je postgresql bug
<vileni> Mmike: isto je kad instaliram bilosto vezano uz postgres ili danas kad sam sam postgres instalirao
<ivoks> tj., postgre paketa
<ivoks> ja sam ga prijavio na maas
<vileni> znaci postgres bug
<ivoks> jer sam htio onog andresa naterati da gleda izvan kutije
<vileni> postgres paket bug
<Mmike> postgres paket bug != postgres bug
<vileni> ja zelim Mmike natjerati da gleda izvan kutije :)
<Mmike> vileni: ja nemam taj problem, kao sto cu ti pokazati uskoro
<Mmike> a instaliravam postgres stoljecima
 * SweetMuffin mantra da neka kozmicka zraka sad pikne u memeoriju mmiketovog non-ecc servera , pa da agonija potraje :9
<vileni> Mmike: pa mogu i ja tebi pokazati, kako faila, svaki put na cistoj instalaciji 
<ivoks> Mmike: koji locale koristis na svom racunalu?
 * weshmashian dodaje kokice Muffinu
 * SweetMuffin doda konjak weshmashianu i zoba kokice
<Mmike> ivoks: C :)
<Mmike> k'o sto veli jelly, jedini pravi :)
<Mmike> salu na stranu, najcesce en_US, al' cesto i hr_HR
<jelly> i tuć kolege koji ostave hrvatsku tipkovnicu na konzoli
<SweetMuffin> Mmike / anyone: printerskener do soma kuna , nije mi vazno ako me potrosni poslije kostaju milju kuna ; treba mi da oboje radi s ubuntuom 
<Mmike> u kurcu mi je sa non-C localetima sto mi ls -al krivo sortira
<ivoks> Mmike: digni si lxc, instaliraj ssh i ubuntu-standard
<Mmike> ivoks: jesam, i to radi
<ivoks> to je sto dodje na server instalaciji
<Mmike> vjerojatno zato sto je template za lxc 'popravljen' ili koji drek
<ivoks> i onda na svom stroju postavi hrvatski locale
<Mmike> sad instlairavam ubuntu-server.iso u kvm
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<ivoks> sshaj se na lxc
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/71 evo vam lokali
<ivoks> i instaliraj postgres
<Mmike> ivoks: jesam, i to radi
<ivoks> ne radi
<vileni> default instalacija
<Mmike> ok, ne radi
 * Mmike laze danas :)
<vileni> mog desktopa
<ivoks> nisi postavio locale do kraja
<jelly> s/laze/ne provjerava/; 
<Mmike> ivoks: di, u LXC?
<ivoks> na svom stroju
<Mmike> meh
 * Mmike ide bit koristan Bogu
<ivoks> ja sak skuzio da i vmware web client ne radi u chromu ako imas nas locale
<ivoks> naizgled sve je ok
<ivoks> al kad ides editirati virutalku, ne mozes spremiti promjene
<ivoks> nabijem ti taj vmware
<Mmike> lol, instalirao trusty i ovaj mi je za locale stavio en_AG :)
<jelly> vmware web client ne radi skoro nikad pod linuxom
<ivoks> uvijek radi, kada koristis C locale
<ivoks> mora biti C
<jelly> za dici chrome?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> hm
<ivoks> al sve moras staviti na C
<jelly> na ubuntu mi je radio 90%, na debianu nikak al nisam ni probao localete dirat
<ivoks> sto ti nije radilo?
<ivoks> meni radi sve osim editiranje virtualke
<ivoks> al kada postavim locale, onda i to radi
<ivoks> doduse, nikad nisam vidio vsphere client na windowsu
<ivoks> pa mozda propustam neku prozirnost i gole tete
<jelly> na debianu, baca toliko gresaka i zasivi da je neupotrebljivo nakon 30 sekundi
<ivoks> kvragu
<ivoks> popio sam previse kava danas vec
<jelly> na 12.04 je radio ok 10-ak minuta, neke sitnice su bacale greske al nista bitno
<jelly> na 14.04 je krepavao isto kao na debianu
<jelly> idem probat
<jelly> e, ne idem probat jer [332528.509676] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 
<jelly> :-D
<SweetMuffin> Ahahahaha
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> meni radi (tm)
 * Mmike ide sad instalirat mint
<Mmike> tak da imam .hr lokalu od pocetka
<Mmike> ja kad se usshjam u stroj di ocu pg instalirat i napisem: locale
<Mmike> nemam hr_HR kurac
<Mmike> iako sam dosao sa stroja koji ima hr_HR kurac
<Mmike> vileni: kak izaberem hr lokalu pri instlaaciji minta? Izaberem hrvacki jezik za sve?
<Mmike> vileni: http://jebo.me/pas/55
<Mmike> vileni: iz kontejnera koji ima hr locale u kontejner koji nema hr locale
<SweetMuffin> mmike, root ima iste locale setirane kao i korisnik koji se spojio SSH-om ? Mozda pitam bedastoce, ali ja svugdje imam hr locale pa nemrem reproducirat' 
<Mmike> tja, nije nit raw allocated puno brzi, cak nit na SSDu, razmazilo me raid0 polje doma :D
<vileni> Mmike: meni je eng jezik, hr tipkovnica
<Mmike> vileni: jbg, sad sam stavio sve .hr pa cemo vidjet
<vileni> Mmike: vjerujem da bi bio isti rezultat
<Mmike> vileni: al' ovo sto bot veli: aj lupi locale, pa se usshjaj u server, pa opet lupi locale tamo
<vileni> uglavnom, oni moji locale nisu dirani
<Mmike> jer, meni se locale ne prenese
<Mmike> a tebi se ocito prenese
<Mmike> i onda naravno da ce se spotrgat
<SweetMuffin> na kraju ce se iznaci da ssh ima bug :)
<Mmike> idem si kahvu slozit
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: i baci oko na poruke :)
<Mmike> poruke?
<Mmike> aaa
<SweetMuffin> ./msg
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/75
<Mmike> vileni: ne
<Mmike> vileni: locale; ssh; locale
<Mmike> isti terminal
<vileni> pa isti je
<Mmike> pa daj pejstaj sve :)
<Mmike> nemoj modificirati
<Mmike> hm nisu ti isti lokali na klijentu k'o i meni
<Mmike> zanimljivo :D
<vileni> pa sta imam modificirati?
<Mmike> ti imas LC_MONEY na hr, ja nemam, ti nemas LC_TYPE, ja imam
<Mmike> pa sam kopi pejstaj sve jeboga :)
<Mmike> ovo #server sigurno nije pisalo u terminalu )
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/2p
<vileni> s tim da sam na ovom napravio locale-gen
<vileni> serveru
<Mmike> vileni: da, nesh je sjebano kod tebe
<Mmike> fristko instaliran mint
<Mmike> cek pejstat cu
<vileni> Mmike: to je normalna instalacija, kao sto mi svaki ubuntu isto instalira
<vileni> znaci eng jezik, hr tipkovica
<Mmike> vileni: ocito nije, kad ti ne radi
<Mmike> cek malo
<ivoks> je, normalna je instalacija
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi ti instalirao taj ubuntu sa hrvatskim localeom?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> cekajte malo, ljudi
<Mmike> kvm i mint, sporo je to :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa u tome i je stos
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/54
<Mmike> etoga
<ivoks> moras instalirati bez hrvatskog locala
<Mmike> znaci, hrvatski locale na klijentu (linux mint)
<ivoks> cijala poanta je da nemas hr locale instaliran
<Mmike> nema .hr localea na serveru
<Mmike> sshjam se na server
<Mmike> i instaliram posgres
<ivoks> al
<ivoks> na serveru ti je en_US locale
<ivoks> jer si iskljucio prijenos localea preko ssha
<Mmike> pa to je default server instalacija
<ivoks> rijec je o tvom klijentu
<Mmike> default
<Mmike> nisam ssh dirao opce
<ivoks> ne ponasa se kao ubuntu
<Mmike> ma ponasa se, ivoks
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> rekao bih da je tvoj ssh klijent potgran
<Mmike> o jebote
<ivoks> ne, default na ubuntu prenosi locale
<Mmike> osh da sad idem plain 15.10 instalirat?
<vileni> kod mene je lokalni mijesano
<vileni> lang je en_US
<Mmike> vileni: fora je da ti ssh prenese lokalu koju nemas na serveru
<vileni> ali otatak je hr_HR
<Mmike> i naravno da ti onda ne radi
<Mmike> zakaj ti ssh to prenese, nemam pojma
<Mmike> meni, eto, nije prenio
<ivoks> pa da, u tome je stvar
<Mmike> idem sad instalirat 15.10
<Mmike> cisti
<Mmike> na hrvatskom
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<ivoks> stvar je u tome da ti ssh prenese locale
<ivoks> da si citao bug, razumio bi to i sam
<vileni> Mmike: instaliraj eng sa hr keyboard
<Mmike> vileni: 15.10 ?
<ivoks> ali postgresql paket umre ako ne moze prevesti poruku
<ivoks> umjesto da ispise u C-u
<ivoks> to je cijela poanta
<Mmike> pg paket umre jer pg_clustercreatedreck pokrene sa lokalom kojeg nema na stroju i onda on kaze 'jebi se'
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a paket bi ga trebao pokrenuti sa LC_ALL="C" il tak nes
<Mmike> Error: The locale requested by the environment is invalid.  
<Mmike> Error: could not create default cluster. Please create it manually with  
<Mmike>   
<Mmike>   pg_createcluster 9.3 main --start  
<Mmike> ne slazem se, paket napravi sto treba, ti imas problem sto si mu gurnuo nepostojeci locale
<Mmike> zakaj bi paket pretpostavljao i mozda napravio krivo
<ivoks> po meni je to bug sshda ili postgresql paketa
<ivoks> a moze biti i postgresa
<Mmike> pa ako sshd po defaultu gura locale naokolo, onda mozda je sshd
<ivoks> koji kurac ima umrijet sam tak?
<Mmike> al ovo nikako nije bed s postgrsom niti s postgtres paketom
<Mmike> a ono, nema locale
<ivoks> pa nema ga za nikoga
<ivoks> pa nitko drugi ne umre
<ivoks> ima fallback
<Mmike> to k'o da mu kazes 'uzmi 100 giga rama' a imas samo 2 i onda se cudis kaj se ovaj buni umjesto da se pokrene sa 512 megi 
<ivoks> ovaj nema
<Mmike> kao, fallback :)
<ivoks> nije to isto
<Mmike> nije, al je slicno
<ivoks> jer ovaj je bas sve mogao napraviti
<ivoks> samo kenja
<Mmike> pa, nije, nema locale :)
<Mmike> kak ce
<ivoks> jebo me pas
<ivoks> budem marku rekao za taj problem
<Mmike> default cluster mora imat locale koji ne postoji na stroju :)
<ivoks> pa ces vidjet kako ce popizdit :)
<Mmike> na tebe? :)
<ivoks> i to je moguce :)
<Mmike> fair enough :D
<ivoks> sad mi je ipak duznik, pa valjda nece
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem da ste me natjerali da 15.10 instaliravam
<ivoks> je, stavili pistolj na glavu
<rut> kako u vi obrisat prazne redove ?
<SweetMuffin> Nisam strucan kao vi, ali ja ovo uopce ne citam kao bug. postgres dobije neprevodljiv input i na glas umre - kaj to nije predvidjeno ponasanje ? 
<ivoks> :g/$/ delete
<rut> tnx
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> :g/$/d
<ivoks> krace
<ivoks> :]
<ivoks> 3
<ivoks> 2
<ivoks> 1
<ivoks> ...
<Mmike> hrvojem: sad mi falin amazon salje emailove za lonce i rajngle i pizde lizde :D
<rut> a ima i :v/./d
<ivoks> :g/^$/d
<vileni> mislim, covjek instalira desktop, digne si neke virtualke i zeli isprobati MAAS, i jebe ga tu postgres sa nekakvim lokalima, sta smo u 90ima opet :)
<jelly> unset localeta nije pomogao na debianu
<ivoks> ma ono sto ja sad radim
<ivoks> na svaki server si instaliram language-pack-hr
<ivoks> pa neka ga je
<ivoks> to povuce i firefox-hr
<jelly> ajoj
<ivoks> disk je jeftin ovih dana
<jelly> nije stvar diska nego principa!!!!1
<vileni> ivoks: ja nisam ni instalirao, samo sam locale-gen hr.HR-UTF8 i proslo je
<ivoks> ma... odlucio sam se odreci nekih principa radi konfora
<ivoks> mozda su to godine
<ivoks> vileni: mozes i to, da
<jelly> kad krepa kod instalacije je jos dobro, imam servise kojima moras overrideati locale svaki put kod starta inace ne radi konzistentno
<jelly> tako da je u init skriptu nagurano unset LANG LANGUAGE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY LC_MESSAGES [...]
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> daklem, vi imate sjebate klijente i onda zagadjujete servere umjesto da si popravite klijente :)
<Mmike> krasota :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Are you talking to me? :D
<Mmike> ivoks: vileni: ubuntu 15.10 prenese locale, mint ne
<Mmike> doduse, ubuntu mate sam instalirao
<Mmike> so, it's a bug there
<Mmike> jebalo te prenosenje localea
<Mmike> meni se vise neda kopat kad i zasto je to introduceano
<Mmike> al' good point, jer cu vjerojatno na 16.04 i ja imati bed s time
<Mmike> na 14.04 nemam
<Mmike> odem jest
<ivoks> to je do klijenta
<ivoks> ne do servera
<ivoks> meni se cini
<vileni> Mmike: ali mint si instalirao hr/hr
<vileni> ja uvijek instaliram en/hr i uvijek imam taj bug
<Mmike> dada, do klijenta
<Mmike> vileni: moguce, da
<Mmike> vileni: probam nakon rucka
<Mmike> ssh klijent nagura lokalu
<Mmike> imam oba instalirana sad pa cu usporediti
<jelly> ivoks: i jedno i drugo, al interesantno je da ak klijent u globalnom /etc/ssh/ssh_config ima SendEnv to ne mozes nikako overrideati u per-user konfiguraciji
<ivoks> tko ga jebe
<ivoks> :)
 * jelly ima zakomentirano ##    SendEnv LANG LC_* od... 2010 barem
<Mmike> jelly:  ima to na oba
<Mmike> mozda mosh overrajdat?
<jelly> sta sam sad napisao
<Mmike> da nemosh
<Mmike> al' kak onda mint oce a mate nece?
<jelly> pa kaj onda jebes
<Mmike> pa kaj sam ja napisao?
<Mmike> da na oba ima SendENV
<jelly> <Mmike> mozda mosh overrajdat?
<Mmike> mate salje, mint ne salje
<Mmike> pa onda mozda MOZES overrajdat? :)
<jelly> mozda mint nema locale :-)
<Mmike> ugl, nije postgres bug niti je postgres paket bug
<Mmike> nego su vasi klijenti bug
<Mmike> pa si ih popravitee, umjesto da fake bugove velicate :)
<jelly> je jer instalacijane smije ovisiti o localetu
<vileni> tako je
<jelly> blesavi locale samo triggerira bug
<vileni> uglavnom, izgleda da sam slozio pgbouncer da mi radi sa selfsigned ssl certovima
<vileni> kao proxy prema rds-u
<vileni> ili ne
<vileni> tj slozio sam da radi, ne da radi iskljucivo tako
<vileni> ne, ipak jesam
<jelly> a blesavi maintainer misli da je ok da slucajno podeseni locale u shellu odakle se instalira utjece na ponasanje instalacije https://bugs.debian.org/700271 
<SweetMuffin> "So I respectfully "wontfix"/close this bug." ;) lele
<vileni> to bi ja kad mi se netko pozali na magento is slow
<jelly> "spor vam je zato sto imate hrvatski locale"
<SweetMuffin> "sudo usually passes on $LANG, su doesn't" # i live and learn
<SweetMuffin> s/on/only/
<SweetMuffin> oh, ipak sam dobro pejstao
<vileni> hm
<vileni> navodno je metronet ddosan
<rut> SilverSpace nece nista biti ako krivo okrenes tx rx 
<rut> neces ga sprzit al me brine sto nemas gnd 
<SilverSpace> rut: ima gnd to sam unimerom provjerio 
<SilverSpace> sad sam ga rastvorio i unutra nema oznaka :) 
<SilverSpace> bem ti kineze ne rade di 15.2
<SilverSpace> kak sam sjebo tp-link 703
<SilverSpace> koji kujac sam iso stsvljati novu verziju openwrt
<SilverSpace> a nis moram ga naruciti pa kad stigne stigne
<Mmike> jelly: pa, kak bi ti rjesio onda problem? initdb od postgresa gleda locale i tak inicijalizira cluster
<jelly> Mmike: ako o tome ovisi inicijalizacija, onda to mora biti debconf pitanje
<Mmike> yup, mogucno da mora
<jelly> cak i dbca od oraclea pita koji locale hocu kod kreiranja baze
<Mmike> da, al' ovo je kreiranje clustera, ne baze
<jelly> to sto Pg zove cluster oracle zove baza (instanca)
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> nego?
<Mmike> ne znam, u biti, ne kuzim oracle :)
<jelly> ok, onda objasni sto je cluster
<Mmike> instalacija
<Mmike> postmaster proces + stvari u /var/lib/postgres (ili di je vec datadir)
<jelly> instalacija cega?
<Mmike> vidim da je u debilanu popravljeno tako da instalacija ne jebe LANG i LC_DRECK nego da vidi sto je u /etc/devfault/locale
<jelly> dakle setup gdje se stavljaju podaci.
<Mmike> jelly: da, baza = cluster
<Mmike> google helped
 * Mmike stands corrected
<Mmike> sto je i ok, rekao bih, jer ako si instalirao server sa .hr localetom onda valjda hoces i defaultnu .hr bazu
<jelly> i mozes ih imati vise na istom stroju, svaki sa svojim postavkama i data dirom
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> svejedno mislim da je nacin na koji ivoks i vileni 'krpaju' to potpuno pogresan. Umjesto da namjeste ispravan locale oni na serveru forsaju svoj locale samo zato sto im je ssh 'potrgan' (ako uopce je)
<jelly> postinst ne bi uopce smio obracati paznju na akcidentalne postavke u rootovom shellu
<vileni> Mmike: gdje bi trebali namjestiti locale?
<Mmike> vileni: na stroju na koji se ulogiravas
<Mmike> vileni: tamo imas krivi locale (uvjetno 'krivi' - ako si htio .hr, zasto nisi server sa .hr instalirao)
<jelly> eh... ak hoce imati hr locale na stroju, naravno da ga mora instalirati kak ce drukcije
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> samo sto on nece 
<Mmike> njemu je svejedno, samo da radi
<vileni> Mmike: nije moj stroj, klijent je recimo en_GB, ja kao hrvat imam hr_HR
<vileni> sta da radim?
<Mmike> vileni: popravis svoj klijent
<vileni> zasto
<Mmike> ulogiras se, promjenis locale na en_GB i vozis
<jelly> vileni: LC_ALL=en_GB ssh klijent
<Mmike> pa zato kaj je potrgan :)
<Mmike> ti si to popravio tak da sad klijent ima hr_HR :)
<vileni> zasto ne mogu koristiti postavke po kojima je instaliran OS, i to 3 godine nakon isto sranje uvijek
<jelly> zato sto tvoj OS ima strgane postavke
<Mmike> vileni: zato kaj je klijent potrgan, fileaj bug uz openssh-client paket
<jelly> zasto ja imam zakomentiran SendEnv 
<vileni> Mmike: nije kod klijenta ni doslo, testiram lokalno za nesto sto tamo trebam
<Mmike> klient = client
<Mmike> ssh client
<Mmike> ne klijent kao customer
<jelly> sve su to klijenti
<jelly> ;-)
<vileni>  < Mmike> ti si to popravio tak da sad klijent ima hr_HR :)
<vileni> kako mislis da sad ima?
<Mmike> pa instalirao si hr locale
<vileni> kod mene oduvijek ima
<Mmike> i onda instalirao postgres
<Mmike> tu je klijent = customer :)
<vileni> na "serveru" sam samo locale-gen napravio
<Mmike> pa da
<jelly> imam legacy RHEL5 sustave, kad se spajam tamo moram podesit env.var koji tamo postoji a ne koji bi ja volio da postoji
<Mmike> i to je krivo ako customer hoce 'en_GB'
<Mmike> a ako zelis na serveru hr_HR koji kufer nisi to odabrao pri instalaciji servera? :)
<jelly> Mmike: mozda kod instalacije ne znas sto ce biti gore
<Mmike> jelly: zato smo mi u pornjavi imali SVE localetove odmah slozene :)
<Mmike> i onda bi dosli likovi s macova i imali bi locale = C
<jelly> ne kuzim tu razliku, tak je nebitno jel podesio locale kod instalacije ili kasnije
<Mmike> pa, to je ono o cem smo pricali kasnije
<vileni> jedino bitno je da samo postgres (paket) jedini koji sere oko toga
<Mmike> vileni: siguran sam da ima i drugh sranja koja seru kad se tak nakaradno spajas, samo nisi naletio
<Mmike> RBDMsu je bitno znat koji locale ce koristiti
<jelly> vileni: nije jedini, samo je jedini koji si primijetio :-)
<vileni> pa jos gore!
<vileni> koliko sijedih vec imam zbog ovog
<Mmike> vileni: pa da, bed je u tebi, client softwareu, ne u server sideu
<vileni> Mmike: dakle hoces reci da ubuntu ne valja
<jelly> vileni: to se rijesi tak da imas svoj image ili recept za instalaciju
<Mmike> vileni: hocu reci da tvoj ssh klijent usere stvar jer gura locale naokolo
<vileni> Mmike: moj ssh klijent = default ubuntu instalacija
<jelly> ni jedan OS nece imati 100% defaulte koji se tebi svidjaju, ni debian ni ubuntu lts ni windows 2016
<vileni> jelly: nazalost nije primjenjivo ni u 50% slucajeva 
<jelly> vileni: meni je
<Mmike> vileni: a budi tvrdoglav koliko zelis :) sad kad znas di je bed valjda ces ga ispravno rjesiti :)
<Mmike> rijsi
<Mmike> rijesiti! :)
<jelly> kod nas je: mi instaliramo sistem
<vileni> Mmike: ti si tvrdoglaviji nego ja :P
<jelly> ak oces biti iznimka, u ugovor se stavi da ti odrzavas i sistem i aplikaciju
<vileni> sva sreca pa mi je postgres trebao samo da testiram nesto, sto mi radi
<Mmike> vileni:  zakomenitraj SendEnv LANG LC_* u /etc/ssh/ssh_conf i nesh imat tih problema
<vileni> jelly: pa kad krecemo od nule to je super, imamo dosta situacija di mi preuzimamo odrzavanje
<Mmike> i to je ISPRAVAN nacin da to popravis
<jelly> i onda je konfiguracija localeta samo jedna od iznimki u golden templateu
 * Mmike sad ide vidjet zasto mint ne salje LC_ a ubuntu salje
<vileni> Mmike: probaj instalaciju sa en/hr
<jelly> vileni: pa to je jos bolje, onda vec imas postgres gore :-)
<jelly> neko drugi ga je stavio :-)
<vileni> jelly: na srecu nemam :D
<Mmike> vileni: jesam, na ubuntuu, i tamo locale ode preko
<vileni> na zalost, postgres je okrljasteno aws rds govno
<vileni> Mmike: pa ja imam mint sa en/hr i isto ode
<Mmike> vileni: ili, kad instaliras server, instaliraj ga sa hr_HR a ne en_US
<vileni> NE INSTALIRAM SERVER UVIJEK :)
<Mmike> uporan si ti, a?
<vileni> jos manje bi server customeru instalirao na hr_HR
<Mmike> onda si popravi klijent, fileaj bug, budi dobar
<vileni> btw, ako se ne varam srao mi je kad je server bio na hr_HR
<Mmike> vjerojatno, ako si sa en_US dolazio :D
<vileni> li to nisam siguran
<vileni> nemam vremena to testirati jer mi nisi bio koristan za pgbouncer previse :P
<jelly> ili ak dodjes sa maca koji postavi "UTF-8"
<jelly> waaat
<Mmike> brate sto ovaj ubuntu ima ruzne fontove
<Mmike> mint je, onak, bas herclih
 * Mmike na svom ubuntuu ima mint ttemplate u MATEu :)
<vileni> pa da
<vileni> prenesi sefu da mu je ubuntu ruzan
<Mmike> ili da prenesem tvom sefu da ne kuzis bas poso? :)
<vileni> kako ne kuzim, pa rijesio sam svoj problem, to sto mi je postgres oduzeo vrijeme jer se nezna instalirati
<Mmike> nope, vrijeme ti je oduzelo sto ne kuzis kak locale radi i di se namjesta i kak tvoj klijent radi i to sve
<Mmike> uz to sto si problem rijesio krivo - na server si instalirao hr locale
<Mmike> sto je mozda ok, al' mozda i nije
<Mmike> da, bed je u ubuntu i debianu
<Mmike> al' ti si ga potpuno krivo dijagnosticirao
<Mmike> problem ces rjesiti tako da si zakomentiras onaj sendenv u ssh confu
<Mmike> a ne tak da po serverima instaliras locale koji imas kod sebe
<Mmike> otpala mi bradavica
<Mmike> jel' to dobra ili losa sreca?
<vileni> zavisi da li ce se inficirati
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ovo ce te razveseliti: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_tit
<Mmike> brijem da je tu nehs opako potrgano
<vileni> Mmike: ako se ulogiram sa psql na server, i izlistam baze
<Mmike> znaci, moj laptop sad ima en_US  za sve
<vileni> i probam \c imebazekojapostoji
<vileni> i kaze mi da ne postoji
<vileni> sto radim krivo
<Mmike> \l ti pokaze bazu a \c ti kaze da ne postoji?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> mosh pejstat \l output?
<vileni> jel ima veze sto sam se spojio na odredjenu bazu?
<Mmike> ne, ima veze sto si spojen k'o odredjeni user
<Mmike> al' nebi ti smio pokazati baze do kojih nemres
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> mislim, ovo nije obicni postgresql, tako da neznam sto je normalno a sto nije
<Mmike> \l ti pkaze i ownera baze
<Mmike> jel' owner dobar?
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/7v
<vileni> evo
<Mmike> pazi ovo :) znaci, moj locale je en_US. Mintara ima hr_HR all the way, a ubuntara ima en_US i hr_HR mixano 
<Mmike> kad se usshjam sa svog desktopa na ova dva, i kazem locale, na oba imam en_US/en_HR miksano :)
<Mmike> ODAKLE TO jebemti sve :)
<Mmike> i onda kad s ta dva odem dalje na pgtest, ak sam oso s minta onda imam en_US, ak sam oso sa ubuntare onda imam en_US/hr_HR miksano :)
<Mmike> nesh je tu tooooootalno potrgano
<vileni> eto
<Mmike> vileni: da, ssh je potrgan, ne postgres :)
<Mmike> vileni: i rjesis to na ona dva nacina koja smo ti jelly i ja rekli
<Mmike> ugl, za ovo
<Mmike> pise da je root owner dalibor baze
<Mmike> a ti nisi spojen k'o root? 
<Mmike> ili?
<vileni> jesam
<vileni> ali i kao dalibor bi trebao imati grant all na tu bazu
<jelly> Mmike: ja bi rekao da su oba potrgani
<jelly> al pogotovo installer koji mijenja ponasanje
<vileni> jelly: ma da je mysql u pitanju nebi ni isao testirati, odmah bi tvrdio da je potrgan :D
<jelly> pa bas
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da je to nesto do pgbouncera 
<vileni> ovo sto mi ne zeli \c
<Mmike> ee, pgbounder
<Mmike> nemres tak
<Mmike> cek, sastanak
<vileni> actually mogu
<vileni> ako ne zaboravim definirati i tu bazu u pgbouncer
<SilverSpace> lud lud
 * Mmike napravio pobunu u vezi lokaleta :) jedni briju da je postgres potgran, drugi da je ssh potgran :D ali, svi se slazu da je najbolje zakomentirati SendEnv u ssh confu
<Mmike> debug1: Sending env LANG = en_US.UTF-8
<Mmike> a ovaj drugi veli:
<Mmike> debug1: Sending env LANG = hr_HR.UTF-8
<Mmike> a oba imaju lokalno hr_HR
<jelly> jel "locale" veli da to imaju lokalno
<jelly> :-)
<vileni> s cim bi se netko spajao na postgres sa windowsa? ako ima tko iskustva
<jelly> cat /etc/default/locale: LANG=hr_HR.UTF-8 LC_MESSAGES=C LC_NUMERIC=C LC_TIME=C
<Mmike> jelly: al', nema smisla
<Mmike> vileni: pgadmin vjerojatno
<vileni> sad moram vidjeti jel mogu i to natjerati da radi preko ssl
<Mmike> vileni: a nemres recimo ovak
<Mmike> vileni: slozis taj postgres na amazonu da dozvoljava spajanje samo sa tog-i-tog IPja
<Mmike> i onda das ljudima ssh acounte tamo
<Mmike> i nek si tuneliraju
<Mmike> ili dignes VPN tamo ak si bas mazohista :)
<vileni> Mmike: tunel je opcija
<vileni> whitelistanje ip-a nije
<Mmike> pa tunelirat nemres kad nemas shell na postgresu
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> zash nije?
<Mmike> amazon dozvoljava spajanje iz ceo svet?!
<vileni> zato sto nemaju fiksni ip :)
<vileni> morao bi konstantno apdejtati security group
<Mmike> tko nema fiksni ip/
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> Mmike: klijenti koji bi se sigurno spajali na rds
<Mmike> jelly: ovo je server: http://jebo.me/pas/06, ovo je jedan klijent: http://jebo.me/pas/2h, ovo je drugi klijent: http://jebo.me/pas/65
<Mmike> pa ti sad meni reci tko je lud
<Mmike> moram doma, cini se da je bebisiterica trudna :/
<Mmike> vileni: pa who cares za klijente, oni se sshjaju na stroj koji je whitelistaqn
<jelly> Mmike: pa sve je ok, prvi klijent u "locale" stvarno ima engleski LANG
<SweetMuffin> Imate koju firmu za preporuku, koja se bavi odrzavanjem SugarCRM-a ? 
<obrut> jelly: koliko vidim, 330 radnika koji dobivaju otkaz nisu iz HT-a nego iz HT grupe... 10 iz Iskona
<jelly> obrut: u prosloj rundi je bilo like 5
<obrut> znaci i vas gaze... ja mislio da to samo kod nas
<jelly> u ovoj rundi nisu bas uspjeli naci dobrovoljce :-)
<jelly> plus uvjeti nisu tko zna sto
<obrut> uvjeti su u svakoj rundi sve losiji
<obrut> sindikat se kao nesto hvali kak su super uspjeli u pregovorima, a onda pogledas da se apsolutno nista nije poboljsalo, samo srozalo
<jelly> mi nismo pokriveni sindikatom, da ne bi davao novce majstorima koji nis ne postignu
<Mmike> jelly: pa da, al' zasto ovaj drugi koji nema NE GURNE hr lokalu naokolo?
<jelly> um... pa gurne?
<jelly> i jedan i drugi klijent posalju ono sto im je podeseno
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/65
<jelly> da
<jelly> line 92
<Mmike> da, samo to gurne, ali ne i ostalo - i onda server to ne benda, kad se tamo spojim locale mi je en_US
<jelly> koje ostalo?
<jelly> to je sve sto je podeseno od LANG i LC_*
<Mmike> kak? pa vidi locale sto ispise
<Mmike> prije spajanja
<jelly> a to te buni
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2h
<jelly> kad stavis LANG, ta vrijednost se applyja na svaki specificni LC_* osim ako ga overrideas setiranjem nekog LC
<Mmike> ovaj ima u /etc/default/locale hrpu toga vise
<jelly> da
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i zato ssh to posalje
<Mmike> i zato to s druge strane napravi picvajz
<jelly> i sve to bude poslano, jer je sve eksplicitno podeseno i postoji kao env.var
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> e, ali
<jelly> to je sistemac namjerno tak podesio
<Mmike> zasto onda ovja prvi, koji je poslao LANG, taj lang ne benda?
<jelly> zato sto je LANG default, a svaki LC ga overridea za svoju stvar
<jelly> i skoro svi LC su postavljeni
<jelly> osim... kaj, LC_MESSAGES i LC_COLLATE
<jelly> "locale" naredba ti pokaze efektivno stanje
<Mmike> ne kuzim. http://jebo.me/pas/65 <- tu klijent posalje LANG=hr, sto znaci da bi locale, na serveru, nakon spajanja, morao pokazati LANG=hr i sve ostale LC_ da su hr.... ne?
<jelly> da kad ne bi bilo ostalih LC_* koji su isto preneseni
<Mmike> ali, nisu, jer ih nema
<jelly> cek, ne
<Mmike> da ih ima sshov debug bi ih pokazao
<jelly> taj je cudan da, tamo ti neki kufer na remote strani promijeni nesto
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> budem probao kasnije s debianom bas
<jelly> grep -E 'LANG|LC_' ~mario/.* :-)
<Mmike> jelly: nema tam niceg takvog (nemrem sad do virtualki, na drugom sam laptopu)
<jelly> mozda si instalirao sa nekog nondefault imagea
<Mmike> nope, ubuntu-server ,iso od 14.04
<Mmike> bar mislim :)
<Mmike> tj, siguran sam
<jelly> grep AcceptEnv /etc/ssh/sshd_config :-)
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> koji je proper nacin za postaivti user locale?
<Mmike> u .bashrc (ili vec koji shellrc) staviti LANG=whatIwant?
<Mmike> Jel' zna netko kako sieveu rec da napravi kopiju maila?
<BotaniCar__> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t34.0-12/12647780_10207161925339400_945946964_n.jpg?oh=e01f4abd28efc3f3a54e31bc1130c4ed&oe=56B55F16
<BotaniCar__> jetrenjak !
<tonil> preporuka nekog ečitača 
<tonil> samo da nije kindle
<jelly> sta fali kindli?
<tonil> cijena :D
<BotaniCar__> Ne znam za nista drugo s e-papirom 
<tonil> zato jer su brandirani ko apple
<BotaniCar__> Zato i kosta , sto nema neku konkurenciju
<tonil> jedina markirana stvar koju sam kupio bio je lenovo thinkvision monitor, thinkpad te wacom profesionalni graficki tablet
<tonil> i tu stajem
<BotaniCar__> Apropo toga, ja bi nesto poput http://www.e-ink-info.com/e-ink-devices/mobile-phones
<BotaniCar__> tonil, AFAIK nije stvar brenda nego drugih dobrih citaca s tim nacinom prikaza nema. 
<BotaniCar__> Yota kosta 400$ :( 
<tonil> BotaniCar__, blackscreen ima i moj note4 samo sto se ovdje zove ultra power saving mode + olovka gratis
<BotaniCar__> Ako ti tako kazes
<tonil> BotaniCar__, http://www.softbreedtechnologies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/ultra-power-saving-mode.jpg
<tonil> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/P1000239.jpg
<jelly> cek... imas note 4, al cijena za _kindle_ je previse?
<jelly> o.o
<tonil> gledam nesto u rangu 500kn samo da isprobam
<BotaniCar__> Ti kuzis da ne pricamo o istom. Ja pokazem telefon s primarnim LCD ekranom i sekundarnim e-ink ekranom, a ti mi pokazes phablet s dobrim LED-om i modom za stednju energije :) 
<tonil> prije note četvorke sam imao jedinicu tako da uzimam provjereno
<BotaniCar__> tonil, kuzim da je manifestaciono slicno, ali http://www.eink.com/technology.html
<tonil> BotaniCar__, skuzaj nisam te razumio bio na prvu isprike
<BotaniCar__> http://en.comebuy.com/cell-phones-wb001129.html # 500$ mofo
<jelly> note 4 ima dovoljno velik ekran da mozes citati s njega bez problema; stoga, koje fichure trazis od drugog uredjaja?
<tonil> baterija primarno note tu suxa na veliko te ink ekran koji ne bode oči
<Mmike> tonil, kupi kindl
<Mmike> kindl je zakon
<Mmike> ako ti treba ebook reader
<tonil> Mmike, koji onda model da uzmem njub sam u tom podrucju
<tonil> i odakle links chipoteka ili nesto deseto
<Mmike> bilo koji koji nema android :)
<tonil> daj baci koji link neznam ni kako pretrazit erader na stranicama od chipoteke mi izbaciva desete proizvode
<Mmike> http://www.edigital.hr/e-book-citac/amazon-kindle-6-ebook-citac-6-touch-e-ink-4gb-memorija-+-wifi-p446662.html?bid=&partner=10001
<Mmike> ovaj je i touch
<Mmike> imho to ti opce ne treba, al' ajd
<Mmike> cini se da chipoteka to nema
<Mmike> http://www.tia-mobiteli.hr/detaljan-prikaz.aspx?gid=126612
<tonil> hvala Mmike :)
<Mmike> tonil, ja imam kindle4, koji nije paperwhite, i prejeben je
<Mmike> iamm ga vec negdje 4 godine
<Mmike> ono, najbolji gadget koji sam si ikad kupio
<Mmike> bez premca
<Mmike> malen, lagan, stane hrpa knjiga gore, milina
<tonil> Mmike, spasit ce me imam dosta gradiva za nadoknadit na njemu
<Mmike> ovaj moj nema pozadinsko svjetlo i nije touch
<Mmike> pa je ekstra lagan
<tonil> imas iskustva sa naruđžbama sa extreme digitala
<Mmike> a imam
<Mmike> dodje sve
<Mmike> sam kaj su to madjari, iz budimpeste ti dolazi
<Mmike> pa malo traje
<tonil> ok thanks
<vileni> Mmike: jel to onaj sa reklamama?
<Mmike> reklamama?
<Mmike> vileni, e, da, sorry za ranije
<vileni> Mmike: sto?
<Mmike> naime, za svaki username/baza pair s kojim se hoces spajati kroz pgbouncer moras pgbouncer posebno konfigurirati
<Mmike> mislmi da mosh * stavit za bazu, al' user/password mora postojati
<Mmike> jer ce ti pgbouncer otvorit vezu prema postgresu
<vileni> Mmike: da, ali nije mi bio user/pass
<vileni> to sam stavio
<vileni> nego sam zaboravio bazu definirati
<Mmike> pa da, al' ak
<Mmike> e, onda si rjesio :)
<vileni> da
<Mmike> tj: e, onda si rijesio?
<Mmike> super :)
<vileni> i radi mi kako sam zamislio
<Mmike> odlicno :)
<vileni> najvise sam izgubio na ssl vremena
<vileni> jer da bi ga verificirao selfsigned server.crt mora odgovarati hostnameu
<vileni> od pgbouncera
<vileni> ali drugi dio je da client cert mora odgovarati usernameu kojeg koristis da bi se spojio
<vileni> i mora se staviti u .postgresql sa pravim imenima fajlova
<jelly> vidio sam gdjegdje grozne komentare o tim edigital i mogucnostima reklamacije
<vileni> neznam sto je beskorisnije, clanak na net.hr ili mup objava http://net.hr/danas/hrvatska/trebate-nove-isprave-mup-vise-ne-trazi-domovnicu-izvatke-iz-matica/
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/TOpl62o
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/5jKFWGs
<hrvojem> Mmike: bolji je paperwhite, super je pozadinsko osvjetljenje 
<hrvojem> baterija mi traje malo krace od 3. (onaj sa tipkovnicom)
<Mmike> hrvojem, al' je tezi
<Mmike> trajanje baterije nije bed
<Mmike> meni traje oko mjesec dana :)
<Mmike> da traje i tjedan bilo bi jebeno
<Mmike> daklem, dete sam sat i pol uspavljivao
<Mmike> napor naporni
<hrvojem> nije tezi
<hrvojem> barem ne od 3.
<hrvojem> Mmike: ti mislis da je paperwhite ono sto ste dobili u prosloj firmi?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> ono je fire
<hrvojem> eh da
<Mmike> ono sam prodao cim sam dobio
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#Fourth_generation
<Mmike> to ja imam
<Mmike> al' ne touch nego obican
<hrvojem> uglavnom ne znam da je 4. toliko laksa od 3. ali meni je paperwhite super, nije mi pretezak uopce 
<Mmike> ma stvar navike
<Mmike> sve u svemu
<Mmike> kindle je nesto preodlicno
<hrvojem> ok 4. je 50g teza od paperwhite 2. koji ja imam prema http://www.the-ebook-reader.com/kindle-comparison.html
<hrvojem> err. 36g 170 vs 206
<hrvojem> ali svakako se isplati zbog osvjetljenja uzet
<hrvojem> pogotovo kad ne spavas sam, jel ;)
<vileni> ja sam si uzeo onaj 4th gen sa reklamama, bio je 70$ mislim
<vileni> ili 80
<hrvojem> ja sam uzeo pretprosli bozic 4. bez reklama za 99$ 
<hrvojem> ali bio je na akciji 
<hrvojem> s/4./paperwhite 2/
<vileni> hrvojem: paperwhite za 99$? to je super cijena
<ipozgaj> oj svileni
<hrvojem> vileni: bila je akcija par dana oko bozica inace nisam mislio kupovat jer sam imao 3.
<hrvojem> iako ovaj moj je bez 3G tako da je bio nekih $20 na popustu
<vileni> o ipozgaj 
<vileni> otkud ti tako rano
<vileni> hrvojem: 3g mi bio zanimljiv jer se moglo svasta doinstalirati na njega
<ipozgaj> vileni: kako rano, 2PM je :)
<ipozgaj> na poslu
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/qv3rPyf.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-05
<Mmike> Ungut bah todorum!
<Mmike> vileni, tak sam i ja, i imam reklame ;D
<Mmike> da, taj kingle je najlaksi 
<Mmike> 170G
<Mmike> ostali su svi preko 200
<vileni> yep, tezina je taman, imao sam mobitele koji su bili tezi od toga
<rut> dj
<zoki> pozdrav
<zoki> trebao bih pomoć oko instalacije ubuntua na acer one 10
<zoki> trenutno je goreeindows 10
<zoki> isključio sam siguran boot
<zoki> al i daljee ne učitava boot ni sa usb-a ni sa vanjskog dvd media
<zoki> http://www.acer.com/ac/hr/HR/content/series/acerone10
<zoki> radi se hibridu tableta i laptopa
<Mmike> Urbbur durdur!
<Mmike> zoki: s vanjsog dvda bi morao - kako se manifestira 'ne ucitava'?
<Mmike> zoki: cini se da bu to tesko islo :(
<Mmike> http://askubuntu.com/questions/705916/acer-one-10-s1002-145a
<zoki> opčenito ne podiže boot
<Mmike> zoki: tu imas dosta toga sumirano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305272
<zoki> automatsiki ulazi u 10tku
<Mmike> pa procitaj taj thread, plus pogleda linkove koji su unutra
<Mmike> koliko sam skuzio 10ka se nikad ne ugasi, nego se hibernira (ili nesto) (slicno i 8mica)
<Mmike> i moras bas nac negdje i rec 'ugasi se, skroz!'
<Mmike> i onda u biosu pogasis cuda
<Mmike> i onda moooooooozda proradi
<Mmike> ugl, na zadnjem linku koji sam ti pejstao imas hrpu informacija o tome kako i sto, pa eto
<Mmike> ugl, nece bas bit jednostavno :)
<zoki> hvala
<zoki> probat ću nešto
<Mmike> zoki: nofrx :) drz se
<ivoks> dobro jutro hrvatska
<Mmike> si dosel :)
<Vlado9A3CY> žur...
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<vileni> jao, i telebit ima ocajne stranice
<vileni> i nevjerojatno, bolje nego prije
<Mmike> vileni: jel' da su iste k'o linksove? :)
<dodobas> F3
<dodobas> Mmike: sta radis u emacsu ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: nist
<Mmike> dodobas: lijen sam (ne stignem) 
<Mmike> dodobas: iako sad bas neki kufer moram popraviti u nekom charmu pa sam zabrijao bas da odjebem ekliplsu i napravim to u emacsu
<Mmike> nije hitno, nije komplicirano, p amogu pol dana potrositi na drkanje s emacsom
<dodobas> Mmike: a mos ti pricat da si lijen... ali svi znamo da nisi sposoban to napraviti...
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> dodobas: cijenim tvoje pokusaje poticanja :) 
<dodobas> evo ja sam danas spojio monitor... stvarno niej bilo tesko
<Mmike> di si ga spojio?
<Mmike> te, jos bitnije - cime si ga spojio
<Mmike> gladan sam za popizdit
<dodobas> najbitnija informacija je... da je kabel crn...
<jelly> a, _taj_ kabel\
<Mmike> dodobas: jesi ga namakao di prije ili si ga suhog stavio?
<Mmike> ctrl-space-nesto mi ubije terminal :D
<dodobas> Mmike: a sve ide uz wd40
<Mmike> uz wd se i kalasnjikov slaze :)
<Mmike> znate kaj znaci 'wd? :)
<Mmike> water dispenser :)
<dodobas> i navodno je 40... iteracija koja je djelovala
<Mmike> tak vele, da
<jelly> displacement
<dodobas> e... koji bi bio najbolji nacin za isprobati internet explorer 11 ?
<jelly> edge? instaliras ga?
<dodobas> a nemam windows platformu :/
<Mmike> dodobas: IZDAJICE
<jelly> dodobas: https://dev.windows.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/linux/
<jelly> zgodno su to slozili
<Mmike> https://github.com/bradfa/flashbench
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> testovi su mi bezveze, tstirao sam samo sa istim stride/stripe sizeom
<Mmike> a to je krivo ;(
<dodobas> Mmike: nisi tester, prihvati to ;)
<Mmike> svi smo mi testeri, prihvati to :)
<Mmike> ak nisi tester, onda si samo los
<dodobas> hence... I rest my case
<vileni> Mmike: jako su slicne, ali ne mozes se snaci
<Mmike> ma ocaj, da
<Mmike> lose, sporo
<Mmike> nepregledno
<Mmike> ono, k'o da svi imamo 59" monitore sa 185213x12314 rezolucijama
<jelly> a nemamo?
<dodobas> ako nista drugog... bar mozes spojiti vise monitora :)
<Mmike> dodobas: kacmo hamburgerirat?
<dodobas> danas sam obecao zeni da su nesto lagano jer je kupila srdelu ...
<dodobas> ne znam kako se izvuci iz toga...
<Mmike> divan rucak :)
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> pravi katolicki
<Mmike> izvuces se tako da odes samnom u allstar na burgere )
<dodobas> istina :)
<dodobas> no sad sam tu u radničkoj ...
<dodobas> a nemam ni medunoznoguralo ni auto... nego sam pjesice
<dodobas> cek da vidim koliki je to effort :)
<Mmike> sta sta
<Mmike> pa sta
<Mmike> ja moram sad u radnicku
<Mmike> idem si kupit noise-canceling earphones
<dodobas> a gdje to ides kupit ?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> sad bas pokusavam skuzit :)
<Mmike> negdje tamo preko pura onih mostova ili negdje
<Mmike> sam cekam da mi auto bude gotov
<dodobas> allstar (ako je to ono kod FERa), imam 30minuta
<Mmike> glupi internet
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj si zadnje vidio/reko?
<dodobas> allstar (ako je to ono kod FERa), imam 30minuta
<Mmike> dodobas: nemrem sad odmah, auto moram cekat da mi svrse, jos jedno 20ak minuta
<Mmike> ja sam tu savskoj, znaci blizo
<dodobas> kazem meni treba 30 min... pjesice.. ali ako ides u Radnicku ... skupi me :)
<dodobas> ja sam ti tute...http://osm.org/go/0IssEqFQx--?m=
<Mmike> ij
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> zovem te kad sam gotov
<Mmike> dodobas: radi se racun )
<vileni> Mmike: kako opet auto
<vileni> pa ti to stalno servisiras
<Mmike> vileni: a redovni prije tehnickog
<Mmike> vileni: preporucam ginko :)
<vileni> meni ce redovni prije tehnickog na kraju biti jedini nakon proslog takvog
<Mmike> pa i meni je :)
<vileni> osim kocnica
<vileni> :p
<Mmike> doduse, celjusti sam mijenjao :)
<Mmike> to je izvanredno bilo
<Mmike> kak onda stalno?
<vileni> svako toliko nam pises od servisera
<Mmike> vileni: velim, ginko pomogne :)
<vileni> sigurno si i zarulju tamo isao promijeniti
<Mmike> a i grepanje irc logova :)
<vileni> Mmike: nikad neznam di su logovi
<Mmike> dodobas: gotov, zovnem te za par minuta
<rut> kava je ovo tisina .. pa barem je petak :)
<rut> muffin 
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqiWeEH9xOU
<datase> YouTube: Dusko Kulis - Ustaj sine majka zove - GK - (TV Grand 16.12.2014.) - 0:03:18 - 4363 views - 9 likes / 0 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> netko mora i raditi za vas kaj imate vremena za gledanje jubitoa :D
<Vlado9A3CY> auf wiedersehen
<rut> ma to je bila pjesma za budenje
<ivoks> ima tko debian 8.3?
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> vileni: all star burger, don't. Nije los, al' nije to vise ono kaj je bilo.
<rut> igra tko CS:GO ?
<vileni> Mmike: imam dogovoren rocket za sutra
<ivoks> wtf debian
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> https://wiki.debian.org/LTS/#Debian_Long_Term_Support
<ivoks> Debian Long Term Support (LTS) is a project to extend the lifetime of all Debian stable releases to (at least) 5 years.
<ivoks> i onda kaze:
<ivoks> Debian 7 “Wheezy” from February 2016 to May 2018 
<ivoks> Debian 8 “Jessie“ from May 2018 to April/May 2020 
<Mmike> vileni: rocket je kul :)
<ivoks> my bad
<Mmike> kaj nije dzesi vec out?
<jelly> je
<jelly> LTS je u debianu ekstenzija na uobicajeni support nakon sto taj istekne
<jelly> kao sto pise, jeli
<jelly> LTS je prakticki vanjski odvojeni projekt; to ne radi security team od debiana nego posebni lts team
<jelly> ivoks: da, netko ima debian 8 (pa i 8.3)
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> metronet opet ima problema
<SilverSpace> vileni: internet  ili firma
<vileni> internet
<chaky|work> da, jucer u ovo isto vrijeme je stekao net na metronetu :(
<vileni> chaky|work: rekli su nam jucer da ih ddosaju
<jelly> mozda trebaju kupit anti-ddos skatulju
<vileni> mozda nama treba bolji provider :)
<rut> kak se to ddos-a ? jel to ima veze sa DOS-om ?
<tonil> lol
<tonil> upadnem na kanal kad ono rut sa svojim sarkazmom :)
<rut> tonil ne smij se nego pojasni 
<rut> vidi ga .. pitam ljepo 
<rut> ti si tonil mladi .. jel igras CS:GO mozda ?
<tonil> nope visio prije na bf3 vise volim taktiku, CS:GO sam zamjenio airsoftom
<rut> uuu . ti si napredan momak :)
<rut> di ti je ona kolegica sa faxa ?
<rut> jesi uspio na kraju sto ili kosaricu dobio 
<tonil> no comment 
<rut> aha .. ovo 2 .. 
<rut> ti je pripremao a drugi trosio :P
<rut> hahaha
<rut> odoh zapalit pa cemo nastavit .. dosadno mi 
<rut> di si nesto tonil .. cime se bavis ?
<rut> jos si na fax-u ?
<Mmike> bio Bero
<Mmike> donio veprov gulas
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> skoro je dobar k'o Icina rebrica
<rut> to moj imenjak dobru hranu dila .. ee zna covjek sto valja !!
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> i mene odusevilo
<dodobas> GO who said GO, can we play :)
<Mmike> nisam bio skeptican, znao sam da ce biti ok
<Mmike> al' fakat je odlicno
<rut> kod zeline .. ljubekov gaj .. si bio ?
<rut> www.ljubekov-gaj.com
<rut> eto ko se voli ubit u divljaci :)
<Mmike> rut: nisam, alk; cem probam :)
<vileni> Mmike: jesi kad radio md5 password hash za postgress usera?
<Mmike> vileni: yup
<Mmike> cek
<vileni> mislim, ako postoji user trebao bih moci iz pg_shadow
<Mmike> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.4/static/app-createuser.html
<vileni> ali neda mi rds to
<Mmike> createuser -E
<Mmike> ovo -E = encrypted
<Mmike> sto ti je to sto hoces
<Mmike> vileni: ili ovo: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.4/static/sql-alterrole.html
<Mmike> ALTER ROLE blablalla WITH ENCRYPTED PASSWORD
<Mmike> moram ic
<Mmike> znea me oce
<vileni> ovo prvo mi ne radi jer moram imati postgres running
<vileni> u principu hocu nesto kao ovo https://evandhoffman.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/setting-user-postgres-passwords-via-md5/
<vileni> ili pg_md5 iz pgpool paketa, ali ne zelim to instalirati ako ne moram
<jelly> kaj nema neki super duper bcrypt ili pbkdf2 ili nes
<vileni> jelly: primam sve prijedloge 
 * jelly tudum za pg, samo teoretizira a nista konkretno
<vileni> lol, radi
<vileni> echo -n passwordusername | md5sum
<vileni> ali, moras nadodati md5 na pocetak stringa
<jelly> vileni: ugh
<jelly> worst password hash scheme ever
<Mmike> stavio epp.index.hr u /etc/hosts kao 127.0.0.1
<Mmike> nema vise reklama :D
<BotaniCar> Bas me zanima koliko ce to potrajati :) 
<vileni> jelly: it works, i don't care :)
<vileni> ionako nam je to edge cas
<vileni> *case
<Mmike> vileni, kaj?
<Mmike> vileni, pa ENCRYPTED koristi, bogara mu, kaj filozofiras :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koje?
<Mmike> vileni, aha, jesi, ok :)
<vileni> Mmike: ne razumijem te
<vileni> ali poanta je da hocu md5sum za usera
<vileni> tj md5 hash za user password
<vileni> a ne mogu kreirati s ovim sto si mi pejstao jer nemam running postgresql
<vileni> a ne zelim pg_md5 od pgpool jer onda moram to instaliravati
<tonil> alo ckepi konjica je stigla
<jelly> moj ocka ma konjicka dva
<vileni> kako mrzim brisanje instanci na aws
<vileni> 10 puta provjeravam da je prava u pitanju
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXS1iSuGfiY
<datase> YouTube: Scotty - The Black Pearl (Bodybangers Remix) - 0:03:51 - 1952604 views - 10573 likes / 274 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni, kak mislis - nemas running postgres?
<Mmike> vileni, ja bih rekao, iz tvojih iskustava, da je taj aws dost jadnjikav :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa aws je prilicno kul u puno stvari
<vileni> ali neke su malo ogranicene
<vileni> recimo sve vezano uz EC2 mi je ok, route53 isto
<vileni> RDS, ne bas
<vileni> WorkSpaces nimalo
<vileni> hmda, nesto mi se zamrznuo irssi
<tonil> valjda rut isprobava ddos 
<tonil> :P
<jelly> http://tweakimg.net/files/upload/HC27.24.320-Mars-64core-Gao-Phytium-v1.0.pdf kineski arm za servere
<Mmike> launchpad i git!
<Mmike> kakav preporod
<Mmike> iako je integracija jos sugava
<BotaniCar> Mmike, prije nego epp.* ne promijene u nekaj dinamicko
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a jbg, stasad
<Mmike> ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<ipozgaj> new-kernel-pkg --update --mkinitrd $(uname -r)
<ipozgaj> ups
<vileni> :)
<vileni> ipozgaj: dobro je dok sifre ne kucas tu
<ipozgaj> nemam nigdje bas sifre, ili je pubkey ili yubikey
<vileni> Mmike: opet ti je na popustu :) http://store.steampowered.com/app/234630/
<vileni> uskoro cu i ja yubikeyat
<vileni> bar se nadam
<tonil> vileni, linux isto ima?
<tonil> mmmm project cars sline cure
<tonil> vileni, dali podrzava non brand gamepade?
<tonil> perverzija od simulacije
<vileni> tonil: pa ne mozes to sa gamepadom
<Mmike> vileni, nezanimljivo mi to postaje
<Mmike> vileni, citaj reviewove, ekipa bas i ne preporuca igru
<vileni> Mmike: ja bi ionako radije dirt rally :)
<Mmike> pospremio sam si stol
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> i konacno osposobio USB usteke na monitoru
<vileni> Mmike: evo ovo onda :) http://store.steampowered.com/sub/92159/
<Mmike> vileni, to je fakat losa simulacija :)
<Mmike> vileni, vidim, petak je, steama se? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ma instaliram neki komp pa gledam dok cekam
<vileni> igrao dotu maloprije
<Mmike> mislim da ja idem instalirat petkovnu cigaretu
<tonil> https://www.facebook.com/motamuseum/videos/1032713036792096/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-06
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> F7
<SilverSpace> dodobas: valjda F6
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> o SilverSpace. đe si čevap :)
<SilverSpace> eto me
<SilverSpace> sad sam vec sarma
<SilverSpace> debela
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> zamotan?
<SilverSpace> :) zmotan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<dodobas> ajmo docker, mater ti i kalkuliranje checksuma
<Vlado9A3CY> tko te to srdi, sram ga bilo :D
<dodobas> ma developeri ... sad su nasli napravit update :)
<Vlado9A3CY> na stup srama s njima :)
<jelly> the social network na HTV2
<dodobas> ima li tko fetis na tipkovnice... ? koju bi kupili ?
<jelly> isti model kojih vec imam dvije... zasto?
<dodobas> a razmisljam uzeti neku... koji model ?
<jelly> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Genuine+for+Lenovo+Thinkpad+travel+USB+keyboard+Trackpoint+SK+8855+USB+03X8466&_trksid=p2047675.m4100
<dodobas> hmm, zanimljivo
<jelly> pogotovo ak imas X220 ili T420 ili T520 thinkpad
<obrut> nevolem kad mi kopiranje s diska na disk ubija komp to neupotrebljivosti :P
<dodobas> obrut: to ti je zbog ipv6 ... :)
<obrut> demit, znao sam ! :)
<jelly> obrut: echo deadline |sudo tee -a /sys/block/*/queue/scheduler
<jelly> osim ak je usb, onda je pitanje sto moze pomoc
<vileni> ja bi uzeo neku mehanicku
<dodobas> vileni: a da, old school, samo u uredu koji dijelis s drugima ... mozda te netko prijavi za remecenje reda/rada/mira :)
<vileni> dodobas: nisam siguran da li bi tko primjetio u mom uredu
<vileni> i to za mx blue
<vileni> a sve je tise od mx blue
<obrut> jelly: ovo je bilo s usb diska na sata...
<obrut> mehanicke su zakon, ali su fakat glasne :)
<vileni> ma nisu
<vileni> valjda
<obrut> ja imam jednu od onih najboljih ikad, samo je s DIN prikljuckom :)
<vileni> zapraov, u stanu samo ja tipkam na mehanickoj pa neznam kako se inace cuje :)
<vileni> na poslu vecina ima katastrofalne tipkovnice
<vileni> ja sam ulovio neku koja ima najstandardniji layout
<vileni> ali iz mog iskustva, od 150kn do nekih 700kn nema tipkovnice koja mi vrijedi novaca
<vileni> ide genericka logitech, pa sve nesto bezveze do prve mehanicke sa normalnim layoutom i bez osvjetljenja
<vileni> da mi se riskira spavanje na balkonu ovo bi si uzeo :) https://www.links.hr/hr/tipkovnica-das-keyboard-4c-professional-compact-mx-brown-uk-layout-usb-101201130
<dodobas> vileni: a da .. ta je skroz ok
<vileni> dodobas: i malo skupnjikava :)
<vileni> u svakom slucaju, radije bih te bez numpada
<vileni> ova mi je isto simpaticna http://www.instar-informatika.hr/tipkovnica-razer-blackwidow-2014-tournament-edition-essential-usb/rz03-00810900-r3m1
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-07
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<dodobas> F9
<jelly> ooh.  http://blog.powerdns.com/2016/01/27/per-device-dns-settings-selective-parental-control/
<obrut> samo mi jos to treba, da mi mac adresa ode na javni internet :P
<obrut> odnosno izvan kucne mreze
<jelly> eee.. al to ne ovisi o tebi nego o onome tko kontrolira CPE
<jelly> no za internu mrezu u ofisu i BYOD bi moglo biti super
<jelly> cinjenica da taj feature vec postoji u hrpi uredjaja govori puno :-|
<Mmike> Cime da napravim muti-dns drekec? Da prvo pita DNS-A, ako on veli NXDOMAIN da pita DNS-B ?
<Mmike> dnsmasq to ne zna
<obrut> hmm, nekak mi se cini da se o tome vec pricalo... al se ne sjecam zakljucka :)
<obrut> inace, u zadnjih par sati najistrosenije tipke na mojoj tastaturi su: f8, f7 i f5 :P
<Mmike> obrut, da, ja sam cijepio oko toga, al' nikad nisam dobio neki odgovor
<Mmike> svaki put sam pokusavao majmunirati s dnsmasqom, al' to je drek
<Mmike> NetworkManager koristi dnsmasq za te stvari, i onda recimo u /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d metnem libvirt.conf, npr
<Mmike> i unutra imam: server=/kvm/192.168.122.1
<Mmike> i onda za strojeve u .kvm 'domeni' NetworkManager bi morao pitati 192.168.122.1
<Mmike> iz nekog razloga je to urnebesno sporo (5-25 sekundi za upit), a s druge strane nemrem rec: "ssh ribica" nego "ssh ribica.kvm
<Mmike> not good
<jelly> Mmike: zasto ne pitas uvijek dns-b?
<Mmike> jelly, dns-b je u biti libvirtov dnsmasq, i on nema pojma kaj je www.srce.hr, npr
<jelly> zasto nema pojma?
<jelly> ne kuzim
<jelly> koji je problem koji zelis rijesiti
<Mmike> znaci
<Mmike> imam hrpu kvmova 
<Mmike> koji se zovu: picek, bicek, cucek, bucek
<Mmike> i imam dnsmasq za njega koji zna to sve resolvati
<Mmike> i onda mogu reci: host picek 192.168.122.1
<Mmike> i dobijem: 192.168.122.55, recimo
<Mmike> e, sad bih ja htio da mogu, recimo, reci: ssh picek
<Mmike> i da se spojim na 192.168.122.55
<Mmike> a to ne mogu, zato kaj u resolv.conf stoji da mi je DNS 192.168.10.1 (moj linksys)
<Mmike> koji je u biti samo forwarder za amisove DNSove
<Mmike> (u biti mi u resolv.conf stoji 127.0.0.1, di imam NetworkManagerov dnsmasq kojem pak mogu reci da za .kvm domenu pita 192.168.122.55, ali onda moram reci: ssh picek.kvm, sto je manji problem, veci je da tako resolving traje za popizdit)
<Mmike> ja bih u biti htio da imam dns resolver koji kad dobije NXDOMAN ili sto vec da pita slijedeci DNS u nizu
<Mmike> i tek kad mu svi vele 'nemam pojma' da i on sam nazad vrati 'nemam pojma'
<jelly> dodaj kvm domenu u search u resolv.conf
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> hm, zgodno, dnsmasq od lxca i od kvma zna pitati dns iznad sebe ak ne nadje kod sebe:
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4g
<Mmike> jedino sto ak pitam lxcov dnsmasq za kvm host, onda ovaj veli 'nemam pojma'
<Mmike> i onda nece ic dalje
<Mmike> jelly, da, to mi je bila deja (sa search)... 
<jelly> koja je domena za lxc?
<Mmike> moram sam vidjet zasto je taki resolving spor
<Mmike> pa .lxc
<jelly> onda podesi dnsmasq na 127.0.0.1 da forwarda upite za .lxc na pravo mjesto, upite za .kvm na pravo mjesto, i stavi u search sto god hoces stavit
<Mmike> jelly, al ak ja pitam za 'frka', ovaj ce nakeljit .lxc i pitat 'frka.lxc', i ovaj ce rec 'nemam pojma' (jer je trebo pitat za frka.kvm) i ja osto bez resolvinga
<jelly> ne?
<jelly> that's not how "search" works
<Mmike> beh, nesh mi se sportrgalo :/
<Mmike> brb
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> Mmike, vileni , opet jedem nesto fino za vas :D
<jelly> -_-
<Mmike> Nda
<Mmike> dnsmasq se sjebe nakon nekog vremena
<jelly> onda uzmi neki pristojan dns recursor
<Mmike> jelly, preporuka?
<Mmike> pdns
<jelly> pdns-recursor je ok ali dosta memorije pojede
<jelly> dnscache trosi jako malo, nisam probao unbound
<jelly> al dnscache je djbware, ak se ne znas vec sluzit s time tlaka je naucit
<Mmike> nagradno pitanje je - di networkmanager upise DNS IP koji mu DHCP turne
<Mmike> u pizdi amterinoj
<Mmike> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_LOCAL, sun_path="/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket"}, 33) = 0
<jelly> dbus-monitor je tvoj prijatel?
<Mmike> flasa je moj prijatelj
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto mi se sve brejka kad velim NMu da pita ova druga dva-tri dnsmasqa koja imam
<vileni> ja sam unbound probao koliko mi je trebao da RHCE prodjem :)
<jelly> u produkciji imam i pdns-recursor i dnscache
<jelly> dnscache cisto zato sto nije bilo kriticno zamijeniti interni sustav sa necim sto se jos odrzava
<Mmike> http://www.usborne.com/downloads/books/1980s-computer-books/machine-code-for-beginners.pdf
<jelly> ocitao sam struju danas, bilo je 64738 kWh skuplje struje
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-30
<sillyslux> eh uranili smo
<jelly> zijev
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> jelly: za ovaj iskon tv moras vec imati tv paket uz internet ili moze standalone?
<jelly> vileni: nemam pojma, ti paketi se svako malo mijenjaju
<vileni> sad bas citam ali nije mi bas jasno
<vileni> a spominje jednodnevni pristup pomocu vingd
<vileni> Vingd - Your Colourful Virtual Wallet
<vileni> divno
<SilverSpace> jutr
<jelly> ma joj, ignoriraj taj vingd 
<vileni> jelly: ja samo zelim nacin da aktiviram tv stream preko neta na jedan dan, jednom godisnje :)
<jelly> onda mozda i ima smisla.  alzo primijeti da na tv.i.h nisu dostupni svi kanali
<dodobas> ghee
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ee/53/09/ee53093ddd8e5dbb698433320e3a1b84.jpg
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 27°F / -3°C; Humidity: 80%; Conditions: Mist; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 9 mins, 8 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 38°F / 3°C; Low of 23°F / -5°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 34°F / 1°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 35°F / 2°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Anita, Croatia | Temperature: 43°F / 6°C; Humidity: 76%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 16 mins, 37 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 48°F / 9°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Rain; High of 49°F / 9°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Rain; High of 51°F / 11°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 19°F / -7°C; Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Light snow grains mist; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 16 mins, 49 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 27°F / -3°C; Low of 17°F / -8°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Overcast; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<hbogner_> .weather karlovac croatia
<datase> hbogner_: Weather for Karlovac, Croatia | Temperature: 19°F / -7°C; Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 12 mins, 47 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 27°F / -3°C; Low of 17°F / -8°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Overcast; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> danas otvorim chrome i sve passworde mi zadoravio 
<SilverSpace> ugasim ga i opet su tu 
<SilverSpace> jebo google
<SilverSpace> Hungary, BUDAPEST 1005, Send item abroad
<SilverSpace> bas se pitam kad ce stici paket
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Harold Faltermeyer - Axel F
<jelly> s -8 na +6 eyyyy
<jelly> .weather Zagreb, Croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 19°F / -7°C; Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 29 mins, 19 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 27°F / -3°C; Low of 17°F / -8°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Overcast; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 42°F / 6°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: cloudy; High of 51°F / 11°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 56°F / 13°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 56°F / 13°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C
<vileni> SilverSpace: jesi imao problema sa zvukom na am1 ploci?
<SilverSpace> vileni: ne ? u cenu imas problem sa zvukom 
<SilverSpace> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini HDMI/DP Audio
<SilverSpace> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02)
<SilverSpace> radi i preko BT ok
<jelly> kako nazvati mailing listu za pentesting?
<jelly> a da ne bude pentest@
<jelly> za sad odbijeno: penetracija@
<jelly> za sad odbijeno: petnajst@
<jelly> revizija.sigurnosti@
<vileni> SilverSpace: rijesio :) kad si pejstao ovo skuzio sam da nemam nista vezano uz audio
<vileni> onda sam pogledoa u bios gdje sam disejblao hdmi i audio nekad davno
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jelly: penetratori
<obruT> SilverSpace: svi imaju neke proleme s paketima, frendov je vec par dana u Zg i nikako da stigne doma :)
<jelly> obruT: nismo mi penetratori neg vendor, eventualno penetrirani@
<obruT> jelly: to jos bolje zvuci :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: valjda ce stic
<jelly> ooh, nice https://21.co/ # plati lovu ak me hoces nazvati/mejlati 
<jelly> moram to staviti kao odgovor kad me zove nepoznati broj
<SilverSpace> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_608911.html?wid=21
<SilverSpace> bas sam neki dan mislio na ovak nesto
<jelly> android :-(
<jelly> iako je hardver zanimljiv... "RTD1295 has HDMI-in recording" http://www.minipcdb.com/articles/Amlogic-S912-Realtek-RTD1295-HiSilicon-Hi3798C-V200
<SilverSpace> jelly: uredaj kao uredaj je zanimljiv
<jelly> sta mi to vredi kad ne mogu instalirati nis drugo osim onog sto dodje s njim, a kvaliteta originalnog firmvera je igra na srecu
<SilverSpace> https://www.minipcdb.com/articles/Meet-Beelink-SEA-I
<SilverSpace> vidim i tu je
<SilverSpace> ovaj Realtek RTD1295 SoC morao bi i linux vrtit 
<SilverSpace> ne samo android
<jelly> svi oni vrte linux kernel, samo proizvodjac hardvera obicno ne mari za linux userspace
<jelly> vecina tih androida nemre vrtit linux
<jelly> jer jednostavno nema drivera
<jelly> rezultat: kokosinjac http://imgur.com/gallery/m7ekA
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7fA_JC_R5s ♥ naglasak
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Nvidia GameWorks - Game Over for You. :: Duration: 20:19 :: Views: 131,445 uploaded by AdoredTV :: 5,809 likes :: 342 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-31
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Mmike> Brjutree
<dodobas> ghee
<Mmike> pizdim kak dete tek u 9 ide u krevet i zaspi tek u 10
<Mmike> pitam kolegu koreanca kad njegovo dete ide spavat
<Mmike> veli lik oko ponoci ;D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad se budi ujutro?
<SilverSpace> GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a danas se digo u 7 ;)
<Mmike> inace se budi oko 15 do 8
<Mmike> osim vikendom
<Mmike> tad se zna i u 15 do 7 dic
<SilverSpace> franko se jedno vrijeme budio u 6
<SilverSpace> sad kad ide u skolu uredno se dize u 7
<SilverSpace> izmrdu 9 i 10 ode spat
<dodobas> http://openwhisk.org/about
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' u javi napravljeno? :D
<dodobas> Mmike: rekao bih Scala
<dodobas> sa svih strana se gura FaaS
<Mmike> Flatulence as a Service/ :)
<Mmike> Financies As A Service
<Mmike> FormulaOne As A Service
<Mmike> FOG as a service
<Mmike> BaaS
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Function_as_a_Service
<datase> ^ Function as a Service is a category of cloud computing services that provides a platform allowing customers to develop, run, and manage application functionalities without the complexity of building and maintaining the infrastructure...
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a samo si spustio interface na jedan layer ispod ...
<dodobas> Mmike: ali generalno je forastično, razdvojiti aplikaciju na taj način, jer s obzirom na ograničenja, moras i drugačije algati aplikaciju
<dodobas> *slagati
<SilverSpace> ssh -X mi ne radi izbaci (gedit:23724): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 
<jelly> <judd> Bug http://bugs.debian.org/852751 in cryptkeeper (forwarded, confirmed, security, sid, stretch): «[cryptkeeper] Sets the same password "p" for everything independently of user input»; severity: critical; opened: 2017-01-26; last modified: 2017-01-31.
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi nesto konkretnije radio s time?
<Mmike> dodobas, true, zvuci  zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> aaaa ssh -X ne radi kad sam diseblao IPv6
<SilverSpace> yep radi sad 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne bas ... nema mi smisla postojece aplikacije prebacivati ... treba poceti nesto novo
<Mmike> dodobas, cini se da je u goju napisan whisk
<dodobas> Mmike: dokazi :)
<Mmike> because?
<Mmike> nop, ipak je javurda
<Mmike> samo cli je (mozda) go
<dodobas> pa ja sam u repozitoriju naletio na ... 
<dodobas>     Scala 84.0% Python 6.1% JavaScript 5.1% Swift 2.3% Java 2.0% Shell 0.5% 
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> nema goja opce ;)
<jelly> goji bobice?
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Armando Trovaioli - Sesso Matto: Delitto Sessuale
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oj ma di si zemljak :)
<BotaniCar> Eo me , rođo moj :)
<BotaniCar> Em ti imanje djece, niakd vremena :) Izjeli mi godisnji, ni na chatu nisam bio :D
<BotaniCar> Bio sam proteklih mjesec dana kucanica, mogu vam reci da ne bi puno plakao da moram tako zivjeti do smrti :) Dignes se, dorucak, ducancek, kuhinja, rucak, igranje s klincima, vecera, u krpe .. milina :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobro je i ja tako svaki dan
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ooooooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kakje kakje?
<BotaniCar> Umoran sam k'o pas, a jos Sanela nosi breme nocnih nunanja :) Nista neocekivano :) Also, cure su 4 reda velicine zahvalnije za imat nego decki ( znam da mi je statisticki uzorak 2, ali bolji nemam ) 
<BotaniCar> Sad ispada da sam nekad imao decka .. kaj ja tipkam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> 'el trosio tko T-com-ov "cloud call centar" ? Valja li ? 
<BotaniCar> Nije, ha, idemihzvat'
<obruT> BotaniCar: ziv si !
<jelly> zasto godisnji a ne porodiljni
<BotaniCar> jelly: ocevi mogu iskoristiti tek drugi dio porodiljnog, problem je sto nam iz grudi ne ide mlijeko pa smo beskorisni prvo vrijeme. 
<BotaniCar> A i ne bi mi u firmi dali, jedva su metar dana izdurali, docekao me kaos
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, htio sam poentirati na tome da super kuham, ali nikako da navedem razgovor na to :)
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, ako radite sok od limuna u vecoj kolicini - stavite konzervans, moj se pokvario :( 
<BotaniCar> sok mi se pokvario, ne konzervans .. 
<jelly> a konzervans je limunska kiselina? :-D
<SilverSpace> :) previse si muckao :)
<BotaniCar> Tako se cini, ali mora da ima jos nesto. Ostale mi jos dvije boce soka od onog Tvog limuna, otvorim jednu, a sok pokvaren :( 
<jelly> pih
<SilverSpace> kakva je sad to garancija 5.godina 1.mj
<SilverSpace> trgovci poludjeli 
<jelly> vise od konkurencije, koja ima smo 5g
<SilverSpace> Bosch
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je onaj slavni mjesec dana nakon garancije unutar kojeg ti krepa uredjaj koji si kupio :)
<SilverSpace> bas
<ivoks> moj kvart se zove kralj zvonimir
<ivoks> donji grad
<ivoks> na pauza.hr nema kvarta kralj zvonimir :)
<ivoks> pa sam stavio da sam na zavrtnici :)
<BotaniCar> ne postoji kvart kralj Zvonimir. 
<BotaniCar> Mozda neki blok u kvartu, ali kvart ne
<jelly> http://www.stripovi.com/recenzije/alan-ford-af-sa-60-udar/1157/ Alan Ford kao politicki komentar
<jelly> ivoks: donji grad je ispravno?
<ivoks> jelly: nema ni donji grad
<jelly> https://geoportal.zagreb.hr/karta -> Katalog slojeva -> Prostorne jedinice -> Mjesni odbori
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> ja sam kralj zvonimir
<ivoks> a na pauza.hr toga nema
<ivoks> nema ni donjeg grada :)
<jelly> al ja ne znam, pa mi za referencu
<SilverSpace> studentski grad grana sjever
<SilverSpace> nema ni mog kvarta
<SilverSpace> kao takvog
<SilverSpace> Gornju Dubravu čine kvartovi Gornja Dubrava, Grana-Klaka, Studentski grad, Trnovčica, Poljanice, Dubec, Miroševec, Dankovec, Degidovec, Čučerje, Granešina, Jalševec i Novoselec.
<ivoks> ja sam bas gornja dubrava
<ivoks> bio
<ivoks> juzno od mirosevca, sjeverno od donje dubrave
<SilverSpace> Degidovec ni neznam di je
<ivoks> na Klaki smo imali hrpu zemlje
<ivoks> al onda je dosla '45., pa nam uzeli
<SilverSpace> da me netko pita
<SilverSpace> da dosta ih je imalo zemlje tam 
<SilverSpace> i jedan moj frend ima hrpu tu po gornjoj dubravi 
<SilverSpace> tj. imao 
<ivoks> pradjed bio u partizanima i poginuo
<ivoks> ovi dosli i uzeli mu zemlju
<SilverSpace> http://srednja.hr/Photos/Razno/foto/studentski_grad.jpg
<SilverSpace> studenski grad 
<SilverSpace> i danas su tako ove zgrade
<SilverSpace> ne sve ali ih ima dosta
<SilverSpace> Studenski grad Zamišljen, ali nikada izgrađen studentski kam 
<SilverSpace> zato i dobio ime
<ivoks> bio je pionirski grad prije
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> pionirac je kasnije izgraden
<rut> .weather croatia osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Anita, Croatia | Temperature: 41°F / 5°C (Wind Chill: 31°F / 0°C); Humidity: 39%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ene, 22mph / 35kph; Updated: 1513 hrs, 9 mins, 44 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low of 47°F / 8°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Rain; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> grad mladih sad se zove
<ivoks> veli cura na tv-u
<ivoks> tata i ja smo jako bliski
<ivoks> kuhamo zajedno
<ivoks> izlazimo zajedno
<ivoks> i puno toga, sto bi mamu iznenadilo
<ivoks> e sad...
<ivoks> jel samo meni palo na pamet da bi tu fakat moglo biti puno vise? :)
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> perverzna smo mi nacija ;)
<jelly> dear pidgin, stop double-utf8-encoding diacritics
<jelly> >  Nakon prošlomjesečnog zeza nema više preskakanja koraka. Puše se ina hladno   :-)
<BotaniCar> Temperature ovih dana su takve da samo na hladno mozes puhati 
<rut> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<rut> pa di si tata :)
<BotaniCar> desi rutino
<rut> pa di . tu .. cekam kad ces se pojavit .. ovdje mrtvo bez tebe
<rut> nema sex spike . nista . 0 
<BotaniCar> Znam, dok me nema samo hvale ljunix :) 
<rut> ma da . o nekim framevorkovima i glupostima 
<rut> nista pametno 
<BotaniCar> Aha, gledaju sta ce im pos'o uzet' :) 
<rut> jel spavas sto ili si dezuran ?
<BotaniCar> Kombiniram :) Dbra mi je zena, da mi malo vise spavat' po noci nego sam zasluzio,cisto da otkaz ne dobijem jer u firmi spavam na WCu 
<rut> prezivit ces :)
<BotaniCar> A da, uvijek moze ( i bude ) gore :)
<vileni> sad bio vani, nije bas vise tako hladno
<SilverSpace> GBP 2.94 a shiping 16 gbp iz UK majke ti mile kao da ima pet kila jedan t adapter
<SilverSpace> https://www.industrial-supply.co.uk/media/catalog/product/p/2/p20144333.jpghttps://www.industrial-supply.co.uk/media/catalog/product/p/2/p20144333.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://www.industrial-supply.co.uk/media/catalog/product/p/2/p20144333.jpg
<SilverSpace> valjda cu ga negdje tu naci
<jelly> to za vodu? plin?
<SilverSpace> meni za zrak
<SilverSpace> 1/8"
<SilverSpace> ima t adaptera hrpu sa muskim sva tri 
<SilverSpace> meni treba zenski bas ovakav
<SilverSpace> tj. 1 m 2 ž
<ivoks> 'kad se ujutro vidim u ogledalo i vidim svoje tijelo, koliko je lijepo, odmah mi dan bolje pocne'
<ivoks> veli decko
<ivoks> ok, decko koji ce mozda biti cura jednog dana
<Mmike> ja sam sebi lijep isto
<Mmike> ovaku bradu, muskost i grudi, pa to nema svatko
<Mmike> zato sam tak dobar u krevetu, jer sam samopouzdan!
<Mmike> a sad idem po plod svoje muskosti koje ce me slomit cim ga vidim jer je gladan i nadrkan i srat ce jer moze 
<jelly> #onokad trazis part number od mrezne na guglu i prvi rezultat je hentai manga
<obruT> jelly: poznaje te gugl ;)
<jelly> mozda, al to je kolega trazio, a ja se pravim da ne prepoznajem URL
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi bio kaj na snijegu ili si odustao od daske
<obruT> ivoks: jeste imali kad zahtjev za integracijom openstacka s nekim IPAM softverom ?
<ivoks> obruT: jesmo
<ivoks> govorimo li o instancama ili o infrastrukturi?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisam ove godine
<ivoks> a sad sam i bolestan; na antibioticima
<obruT> ivoks: bilo cim gdje neutron upravlja s mrezom
<obruT> ivoks: u biti me zanima koji su bili zahtjevi za integracijom, sta rulja hoce ? :)
<ivoks> ipv6
<obruT> ok, ali sto od address managementa ? samo "daj slobodnu adresu/range" ili i definiranje subnet poolova, predefinirane ip adrese gatewaya, nesto trece ?
<obruT> i ak se moze znat s kojim ip address management sw-om ste radili integraciju ?
<obruT> ja cu vjerojatno pisati podrsku za 6connect pa ono, da znam sta sve ukljuciti unutra za dobrobit openstack zajednice :)
<jelly> obruT: vlanovi!  subneti!  kolači!
<obruT> kolaci !
<obruT> ja bi kolace :)
<jelly> ja isto
<SilverSpace> iz konzerve
<SilverSpace> e da
<SilverSpace> kad su prve konzerve napravljene trebalo je 50 godina za prvi otvatac da se otkrije
<SilverSpace> za te iste konzerve
<ivoks> obruT: sorry
<ivoks> obruT: openstack vise-manje postaje telco alatka
<ivoks> enterprise ide prema kubernetes
<ivoks> obruT: s tim na umu, razmisli sto bi telco sve htio u svojoj ipv6 adresi
<ivoks> kontinent, drzavu, grad, datacentar, fire compartment, rack, poziciju
<ivoks> koliko god to suludo bilo :)
<Mmike> Jel' postojao kad ipv3
<Mmike> i dal' ce postojati kad ipv7?
<ivoks> i zasto ipv5 nije prijelazno rjesenje?
<ivoks> ako je ipv6 toliko kompliciran, a ipv4 ogranicen, ipv5 je mogao biti lijepo prijelazno rjesenje
<jelly> ne kuzite, parne verzije su stabilne a neparne eksperimentalne
<jelly> iduci ce biti ipv8
<jelly> Mmike: jel tebi ono uvijek fali memorije http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-p50-15.6-4k-intel-xeon-e3-1505m-64gb-ram-oglas-21214381
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<Mmike> jelly, znas ti koliki je to laptop? :D
<Mmike> treba mi 1st class u avionu da ga mogu otvoriti :D
<jelly> al 64 gige!
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> stoji :D
<Mmike> W520 koji imam ima 32 gige. A ak nadjem di 16gigne ddr3 module za normalnu paru, imao bi 64
<Mmike> gledam da x260 uzmem - dolazi mi laptop-renewal-period
<Mmike> al' taj ima jedan slot za memorju
<Mmike> sad, x270 ce izaci za mjesec-dva, pa cu malo pricekat da vidim koliko taj memorije moze
<jelly> taj ce imati ddr4 sto znaci da ce moci vece (i skuplje) module unutra
<jelly> a nisam znao da je P50 veci od W serije, mislio da je 15.6 isti format
<SilverSpace> zadnja tekma danas medvescak 
<SilverSpace> vjerovatno i zadnja u khl
<Mmike> jelly, ogroman je - doduse i W540 i ti imaju numericku tastaturu, pa sad ne znam
<Mmike> al' je veci od W520
<jelly> ih
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta znaci zadnja u khl ?
<obruT> demit, sutra ujutro mi istice letsencrypt cert
<obruT> fakat su mogli stavit malo duze trajanje...
<jelly> ja to necu koristit dok ne slozim automatiku
<SilverSpace> obruT: vjerovatno se vracaju u ebel nema se para ali jos se ne zna, ako skupe budu ostali 
<SilverSpace> http://cdn.livetvcdn.net/webplayer.php?t=ifr&c=584621&lang=ru&eid=490578&lid=584621&fwm
<obruT> jelly: ja cu si vjerojatno isprogramirat automatiku, ova njihova mi ne pase...
<SilverSpace> tekma ^^
<jelly> obruT: ima najmanje 10 razlicitih skripti, koja ti ne pase :-)
<jelly> dehydrated?
<jelly> meni treba nesto za dns, jerbo nije https sve na svijetu
<obruT> jelly: ja "isti" koristim za vise servisa
<obruT> isto mi https nije sve na svijetu :)
<Mmike> certbot renew
<Mmike> sto ima tu komplikovano bit? :)
<obruT> Mmike: bas gledam :)
<jelly> Mmike: jel to radi na debian 7 ili ubuutn 14 ili EL6
<Mmike> jelly, ubuntu 14.04 i 16.04, ne znam za ova dva
<obruT> reko, idem pogledat sta se sve stvorilo od automatizacije u medjuvremenu ;)
<Mmike> u /etc/letsnencrypt stoje certovi
<SilverSpace> http://pcchip.hr/moby/prijenosnici/acer-predator-21-x-gaming-laptop-prvi-laptop-za-zaobljenim-ekranom-na-svijetu/
<Mmike> za sve kaj si slozio, jel, ako si certbot koristio
<jelly> Mmike: i radi bez ikakvog weba igdje?
<Mmike> i onda kad mu kazes renew ovaj renewa sve
<Mmike> jelly, ee, dobro pitanje - mislim da ne, jer mora challenge nekak proc
<jelly> e pa
<Mmike> a napravi ga tak da u www.tvojadomena.hr stavi neki file i provjeri jel' to taj file
<obruT> nego, koji cpu da si kupim za kucni komp na kojem cu ganjat ponesto virtualki ? :P al da ne trosi pol megawatta :P
<Mmike> al' ja za mailserver imam nginx samo za to ;)
<jelly> nemam pristup www.tvojadomena.hr
<Mmike> obruT, i7490K, sve drugo je preskupo (trenutno)
<jelly> (tj ne zelim se petljat u vendorsko smece od weba)
<Mmike> obruT, ja to imam doma, sa 32 gige rama, i 4 SSDja u raid0 polju. Openstack mi se instalira za oko 15-20 minuta
<Mmike> jelly, nisam siguran onda kak bi :/
<Mmike> jelly, skuzi, napisi blog :)
<jelly> preko dns-a
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> lejtr
<obruT> Mmike: jel vrtis HT na tome ili ga iskljucis ?
<jelly> obruT: mi imamo ukljucen HT na esxi clusterima
<jelly> iz gud
<jelly> ionako 90% masina ajdla 
<jelly> 90% vremena
<obruT> u velikoj sam dilemi da li da si novi workstation baziram na tome ili da masinu doslovno dediciram za virtualke i stavim u sa strane, headless...
<jelly> svak svoj oblak gradi
<obruT> a jebiga, treba imat kucni lab za stvari kojima se bavim :)
<jelly> a ak imas doma 200/100 onda ionako mozes svom oblaku pristupati od bilo kud umjesto da ga nosis okolo
<obruT> hmm, jesu li bad sectori dovoljni za reklamaciju diskova ? :)
<obruT> uopce nemam pojma na sta se moze reklamirati u garantnom roku...
<jelly> ak su uncorrectable da
<jelly> (tj. ak ih overwrite ne realocira i "popravi")
<jelly> bar tak mislim, nije mi se dalo ici u RMA proceduru
<obruT> kaze "40 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors"
<obruT> bome, na jednom starijem kaze "62 Offline uncorrectable sectors"
<jelly> 40 je puno
<jelly> pending znači da bi mogao probati overwriteati i remapirati, i to bi disk sam odradio kad bi mu OS rekao da zapiše ponovo na mjesto koje je pending
<jelly> Offline uncorrectable je kraj priče za taj dio diska, ak se dobro sjećam
<jelly> al ako igraš na sreću kao ja, uzmeš 750G "enterprise sata" disk kojeg je storage izbacio, koji ima tih Offline uncorrectable, ali nisu na prvih 500G, pa u raid sa drugin 500G diskom i sve radi :-)
<jelly> samo glupi smartctl svaki dan pošalje mail "eee, imaš 16 bad sektora"
<jelly> "eee, znaš, još uvijek imaš 16 offline uncorrectable, nije ti to dobro"
<jelly> moram složit filter da gnjavi tek kad se broj promijeni
<Mmike>  obruT ht
<vileni> jelly: koji dio kod letsencrypta te muci?
<vileni> Mmike: sto te muci kod juju banana? :)
<vileni> hm, kodi mi svira x265 1080p na athlonu 5350 bez problema
<obruT> vileni: da ? kakav je to x265 :) vjerojatno neki jadni bitrate :)
<vileni> obruT: bas gledam jel pise bitrate
<vileni> ali 2820 celerko umire pod tim istim
<vileni> obruT: jel znas kako to provjeriti kroz cli?
<obruT> pa sta ja znam, mplayer to zna ispisat...
<vileni> obruT: sa mplayerom sam i probao pa nisam dobio osim da je hevc i 1080p
<vileni> mediainfo kaze bitrate=1660
<vileni> Kbps jel
<Mmike> vileni: ffmpeg -i
<Mmike> obruT: danas nema smisla gasiti HT
<Mmike> radi as advertised
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-01
<dodobas> ghee
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0d/1f/1e/0d1f1ee9979c6c07f01c902394976717.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: malo je... onako, zeljezan :)
<obruT> i ima zanimljiv prijenos :)
<obruT> jelly: jel koristis CAA rekorde u DNS-u ?
<obruT> koristis -> jel ih stavljas :)
<obruT> dig kaze da ne :)
<obruT> barem za iskon.hr
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/80/25/f0/8025f09b1ef78da02479cabbcaf5efa6.jpg
<SilverSpace> cak i brzine :)
<obruT> brijem da moj bind jos ne zna za tu vrstu zapisa :P
<jelly> obruT: nemam pojma ni koji su ti, a kamoli da ih stavljam :-)
<jelly> tek upgradeam pdns na 4.x koji ima API i pristojnu DNSSEC i ipv6 podršku, do sad je radio u tinydns backend compat modu
<obruT> jelly: ma nisam ni ja bas znao nesto o tome dok nisam danas napravio ssl test svoje domene pa je za to stavilo "No" i obojalo u zuto pa sam si reko, "sta se sad ovaj pjeni" :)
<jelly> mislim nije problem dodat generički zapis
<obruT> cak ni standardni dns klijenti ne znaju bas to normalno resolvat :)
<obruT> klijenti -> toolovi poput host/dig/...
<jelly> ionako uvijek kupujemo certifikate od istog CA
<obruT> pa ja isto, od letsencrypt :)
<jelly> lol
<jelly> velis, ak je LE backdooran, i ti si 
<obruT> bas jutros "kupio" novi ;)
<jelly> kad budem imao pdns 4.x auth svugdje onda cu moci nakeljiti lua skripte sa strane trenutne dns skalamerije, i raditi letsencrypt prek toga ili prek API-ja
<jelly> sad tek gledam je li pdns 4.0.3 stabilan, upgradeo jedan od dva autoriteta
<jelly> nisam sretan jer sam morao upgradeati i OS i dns softver istovremeno, pa ak nešto ne radi izolirati uzrok će bit problem
<jelly> obruT: koji ssl test, qualys ili neki drugi
<obruT> qualys
<jelly> pih, onda ću to morat dodat
<jelly> obruT: al sta ti vrijedi CAA zapis ak nemas DNSSEC
<obruT> vrijedi da se qualys ne pjeni :)
<jelly> bez DNSSEC bilo koja susa moze MITM-ati i CAA zapis i tvoj SSL i sve
<jelly> a to ću imat znaš kad...
<jelly> kad mi daju mjesec dana vremena da implementiram DNSSEC a da me niko ne smeta
<jelly> well fuck
<jelly> Grade Today B Future Grade C "our gradings will change in a month"
<jelly> ebenti javu
<ivoks> paypall support uopce nije zabavan
<ivoks> a i paypal je sjeban :)
<jelly> kad si vendor?  ima horror prica
<jelly> ali za kupca su ok
<ivoks> nazoves support iz inozemstva
<ivoks> i vec 10min slusam njihovu muziku
<jelly> TIL IAD znaci Internet addiction disorder
<obruT> zanimljivo, registirao sam sad besplatnu .hr za preduzece bez da sam trebao poslati bilo kakve papire da sam vlasnik firme
<obruT> samo sam unio: OIB firme i mail adresu
<obruT> vjerojatno su povezali moju mail adresu sa besplatne .from.hr domene s mojim OIB-om te OIB osnivaca firme...
<jelly> valjda su pogledali podatke o firmi kroz OIB prek API-ja, bless their souls
<obruT> vjerojatno da... i pretpostavljam da nisam vec imao besplatnu .from.hr domenu da bi se gnjavio s papirologijom
<obruT> al ono, fora, doslovno sam za minutu doso do domene :)
<jelly> a sad probaj jos jednom bez from.hr sa neki bezbeze OIB-om 
<jelly> "free security audit"
<obruT> pa dovoljno je da nadjem u sudskom registru bilo koju firmu i probam s nekom drugom mail adresom :)
<obruT> dodao sam glue record pa sad cekam da se pojavi
<jelly> di hostaš dnsove
<obruT> na svojoj virtualki na hetzneru :)
<jelly> oba?
<obruT> oba ? bwahahaha :) 
<jelly> oh, zar carnet da da imash samo jedan
<jelly> (tj. dns sluzba)
<obruT> ma mogu vise, al sta ce mi vise :) za mene jadnog i bijednog :)
<obruT> nemam (za sad) nista ozbiljno hostano na svojim servercicima da mi je potrebna sad ne znam kakva redundancija i sto vec
<ivoks> ok, dobio paypal, konacno
<ivoks> fini, kulturni decko se javio
<ivoks> indijac
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a zvao sam irsku
<obruT> ja te indijce nist ne kuzim
<obruT> neki dan confcall s ekipom iz UAE, njihov glavni mrezas -> iz Indije
<obruT> pa jebote
<ivoks> o jebemti paypal
<ivoks> kazu da trebam rijesiti 1, 2, 3 i 4
<ivoks> rijesim 1, 2 i 4
<ivoks> i zbog 3 ih zovem jutros
<ivoks> kaze lik, ah ok, sad je i 3 rijeseno
<ivoks> i veli da ce mi se javiti kroz 24h s potvrdom
<ivoks> i dodje mi sad mail da moram rijesiti jos 1, 2 i 4
<ivoks> i reko ok, samo cu ponoviti sto treba
<ivoks> al odem na paypal web, a tamo pise da jos moram rijesiti 3
<ivoks> a da su 1, 2 i 4 vec rijeseni
<ivoks> replayam ovome sto mi je poslao mail
<ivoks> dobijem odgovor da se na taj mail ne moze odgovarati i da sve radim preko weba
<jelly> Google Apps is now G Suite. Same service, new name.
<jelly> wut
<ivoks> pa to je vec dugo
<jelly> gledam dal mogu dobit smtp logove na uvid
<obruT> "if you have the bad product, change the name" -> Russell Bell
<jelly> mogu, ak imam svoju domenu gore.  Ak sam Å¡onjo sa @gmail.com onda...
<ivoks> ja sam sve soje prebacio gore
<ivoks> vise nemam svoj mail server
<ivoks> i zaboli me :0
<jelly> *thumbs up*
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqH8wfELefg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 10 Reasons We Still Haven't Found ALIENS - LISTVERSE :: Duration: 11:56 :: Views: 7,705 uploaded by Listverse—Top 10 Lists :: 51 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIUdiVrpmmY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ivica Zubac 17 Points Full Highlights (1/31/2017) :: Duration: 02:07 :: Views: 1,430 uploaded by DownToBuck :: 115 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> ako ga zaobidu ozljede bit ce igracina
<obruT> ovo se zove informiranje korisnika ;) https://www.youtube.com/c/Gitlab/live
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> bluejeans :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: da, tak se dela pritisak na onog tko rjesava problem :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8clid0L7j_w
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Cypress Hill-I Remember That Freak Bitch UNCENSORED :: Duration: 05:23 :: Views: 19,809 uploaded by CypressHillDeluxe :: 128 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> BotaniCar: jos ih prcaju s komentarima, ono, jebote... trebas bit skoncentriran u poslu, a gleda te "cijeli svijet"
<obruT> to je isto super kad se u HT-u nesto razletilo, ekipa radila na rjesavanju, kad evo direktorcica da ih bodri... ono, totano kontraproduktivno
<CrazyLemon> pa nisu bas skoncentrirani kad svi čekajo da rsync odradi svoje
<CrazyLemon> znači..5+hrs :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/u-tijeku-je-velika-uskokova-akcija-racije-po-cijelom-zagrebu-jutarnji-saznaje-razbijen-je-organiziran-lanac-izvlacenja-novca-iz-raznih-tvrtki/5579555/
<BotaniCar> Da da , to je valjda svugdje tako. Izbije pozar, krenes gasiti, apsolutno svaki midlev manager trazi slot za sastanak da popricate, ili jednostavno dodje u sobu :)
<SilverSpace> no
<obruT> SilverSpace: na kraju nece nist nikom dokazat jer su nesposobni (ili ne zele biti sposobni) i nikom nist
<Mmike> ovaj triple0, brate mili :/
<Mmike> pa juju je MAJKA, MAJ-KA
<obruT> Mmike: ma tripleO je bas super, uz detaljnu dokumentaciju izgubis 5 dana da instaliras bilo sto
<obruT> pokrenes deployment, cekas satima, dobis gresku, a nigdje nista o tome sta se i zasto se skrsilo
<Mmike> da, frend se sad jebe s time i pita me nesto, reko nemam pojma, cekaj da ja svoju instancu Newtona pokrenem
<Mmike> i tip, tirip, za 10ak minuta eto Newtona
<Mmike> 2017-02-01 12:31:24 [INFO] deployer.cli: Deployment complete in 788.86 seconds
<obruT> jos RH po defaultu ima disejblan root password (u biti bilo kakav account) i nemos se preko konzole spojit na failanu instancu, mozes samo ssh-om, al nemos jer se mreza nije inicijalizirala
<obruT> onda apdejtas image pa ga ubacis u glance i ispocetka...
<obruT> doslovno mi je lakse rucno instalirat openstack, paket po paket, config file po config file
<obruT> nego debugirat i troubleshootat sta je sad failalo
<obruT> jel jeo tko pizzu iz Milanelo pizzerije ? na zapadnom dijelu grada ? :) dobio spam u sanducic pa reko da mozda isprobam
<BotaniCar> "doslovno mi je lakse rucno" :( i tak vec godinama :)
<Mmike> obruT, http://jebo.me/pas/9
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovisi kome su stali na žulj 
<api984> http://m.slashdot.org/story/321949
<obruT> api984: vec smo gledali live prijenos rjesavanja problema :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<obruT> al ovo su amateri za mene, izgubili 300 GB podataka, ja sam izgubio 40 TB podataka :)
<obruT> mislim, nije bas moja krivica, al sam bio odgovoran za bazu :)
<BotaniCar> Ja nemam sveskup 40TB podataka za izgubiti :)
<obruT> ta baza je narasla vec na nekih 60 TB
<obruT> al nije vise u mojoj domeni, pa mirnije spavam :)
<obruT> jos uvijek su tablice definirane kao "unlogged" :)
<api984> brzi ste... 
<api984> na YT da
<jelly> obruT: backup, tko je cuo za backup
<BotaniCar> Di ces bekapirati 60TB, jeftinije je reci korisnicima da jebi ga, nema vise :)
<jelly> na trake, di bi
<jelly> oracle se komprimira 1:6 - 1:8
<BotaniCar> p'kolko brze trake vi imate, da restore mozes napraviti u razumnom vremenu ? 
<jelly> trake su brze od diskova
<jelly> jednom kad se zalaufaju :-)
<BotaniCar> Jesu, ali jos nije dost', IMO jasno
<BotaniCar> to treba razbit na manje ficleke
<obruT> jelly: nakon tog incidenta su nasli prostora za backup :)
<jelly> veci je problem onda mreza
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne treba
<jelly> oracle ionako to reze na manje backupsetove
<obruT> i backup je dnevni export na server s jeftinim velikim diskovima :P
<jelly> i to je ok
<BotaniCar> +1
<jelly> nadam se da su probali koliko traje import
<obruT> e da, import je problem :)
<jelly> pa je
<jelly> lako za backup, daj ti meni restore koji radi :-)
<obruT> i vjerojatno bi se radio na drugu masinu da se izvuce ono sto je potrebno u tom trenutku
<obruT> baza je recimo vrsta log baze iz koje se povremeno treba nesto izvuci i nije prakticno raditi restore cijele jer bi to ubilo masinu
<jelly> jer vratiti servis u radno stanje se obicno moze sa puno manjim setom nego 100% svih podataka
<Mmike> http://howfuckedismydatabase.com/nosql/
<jelly> brijem da je to dost stara stranica
<Mmike> svako malo mi java prestane radit
<Mmike> u browseru
<Mmike> i kak da ja sad za konzolu dodjem?
<Mmike> eeee, srca mi...
<jelly> odes na ActiveX konzolu
<Mmike> ipmitool ftw
<Mmike> sve lijepo u terminalu imam
<Mmike> zaboravim svaki put kak dugo treba serveroshu da se bootne
<jelly> svaka iduca generacija sve sporije POST-a
<jelly> valjda je uefi firmware u commodore basicu pisan
<BotaniCar> (y)
<sillyslux> ics
<obruT> meni je to prestrasno, zadnje zvijeri od servera s kojima sam radio provedu valjda 10-tak minuta u POST ili kojoj vec fazi prije nego sto pokrenu grub
<BotaniCar> Je, da je POST sekvenca brzinom pratila ostatak servera, rack monkeys ne bi imali kad izaci van zapaliti pljugu dok se stroj boota
<obruT> ako zena dobije cokoladu i ta cokolada vec 5 dana stoji netaknuta na istom mjestu, moglo bi se zakljuciti da zena ne zeli tu cokoladu i da ju netko drugi moze slobodno pojest ?
<BotaniCar> Ne
<BotaniCar> Zamka.
<BotaniCar> Odi bolje do ducana i kupi joj JOS JEDNU, ISTU
<obruT> demit
<BotaniCar> To je dobra varijanta, u losoj je to poruka da si nesto gadno sjebo, pa ti se sveti tim da ne jede ono sto joj je najmilije :)
<obruT> mogo bi optuziti zute mrave kakvih se nadje po stanu u zadnje vrijeme ?
<obruT> "nisam ja, mravi su!"
<BotaniCar> kako ti je sudbina naklonjena, izvrsna ideja :9
<hbogner> obruT, kako god pogledas, kriv si
<hbogner> za sto, to nikad neces saznati
<obruT> to vec znam, cokolada ce samo povecati krivicu :)
<vileni> don't mess with chocolate
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kakav si to podsjetnik poslao 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, za pivo :D
<SilverSpace> nis vidio kad
<SilverSpace> vidim samo podsjetnik ni kad ni gdje
<hbogner> http://osm-hr.org/2017/01/24/osm-meetup-2017-02-01/
<hbogner> SilverSpace, provjeri :On 01/26/2017 08:47 AM, hbogner wrote:
<hbogner> > U srijedu 01.02.2017. u 18:00, pivnica Zlatni Medo, Savska cesta 56. 
<SilverSpace> vis :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel ima za osm za bug kakva aplikacija
<hbogner> ?
<SilverSpace> nisam nista vec dugo radio
<hbogner> na kaj tocno mislis?
<SilverSpace> ono greske u cetanju kaj je prije bilo 
<SilverSpace> ispo sam iz igre pa vise nis ne znam :)
<jelly> nama se zlatni medo nekoliko puta zamjerio, vise ne idemo iako je blizu
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj losa piva :)
<jelly> nejestiva klopa, bezobrazno osoblje
<jelly> piva je jos ok valjda
<obruT> fakat se sprdaju ovi s gitlab ekipom... "svn rulez!" i tak... :)
<hbogner> jel netko koristi ELK stack i x-pack?
<hbogner> kaj kad istekne 30 dana trial-a?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma klopa im nikada nije bila nest posebno 
<jelly> <florianf> barry: "At 2017/01/31 23:00-ish team-member-1 [...] decides to remove the directory. After a second or two he notices he ran it on db1.cluster.gitlab.com, instead of db2.cluster.gitlab.com." https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/826591961444384768 https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GCK53YDcBWQveod9kfzW-VCxIABGiryG7_z_6jHdVik/pub
<obruT> jelly: tocno mogu zamislit facu kad je skuzio da je na krivom stroju... been there, done that... ali bez nekih posljedica :)
<obruT> vecih, je li :)
<jelly> "oops"
<obruT> procito sam taj google dokument, fora je da su napisali kratku "kronologiju" :)
<jelly> post portem analize su obicno zanimljive, a ovo je josh real-time
<jelly> kak danas lose pisem to je cudo jedno
<hbogner> SilverSpace, vecina osm aplikacija ima "add notes" opciju, bivsi bugs
<hbogner> jelly, neidemo radi jela i osoblja, nego radi lokacije, parking za auto/bicikl, blizina tramvaja, pristupacno
<jelly> a znam
<SilverSpace> hbogner: i josm
<SilverSpace> yep 
<Mmike> di da odem jest? :D
<hbogner> grrr, koji klinac, imam fantomski cpu usage
<hbogner> https://postimg.org/image/qpboq67ul/
<hbogner> htop, top i ostali pokazuju load 2.x, 2.x, 2.x ali po cpu% niti jedan nije blizu tom loadu
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj? :)
<vileni> Mmike: kebab? :P
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> zena nece to :D
<vileni> kaze moja da jedva ceka da dijete pocne jesti to
<vileni> vjerojatno misli na bilosto da nije dojenje :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kak ide dojenje, btw?
<jelly> vilenom ili mami?
<vileni> ide
<vileni> raste beba, ali manje od planiranog
<vileni> sutra kod doktorice pa cemo cuti kako nam ide
<obruT> jebote tripleo, jedna jebena ip adresa "falila" u jednom config fajlu i sve se raspadalo zbog toga... "falila" je u navodnicima jer u biti nije falila, po defaultu radi autoassign, a ovo sto je "falilo" je u hint konfiguraciji gdje mozes stavit predictable assignment...
<jelly> ooo
<obruT> kreten je dodjelio adresu iz totalno krivog subneta iako mu je lijepo skonfano koji subnet je za koju vrstu mreze
<obruT> idem kupit eure da se smirim :)
<obruT> treba sutra kupit godisnju vinjetu...
<jelly> 7.46-ish je euro, sad je dobro vrijeme
<jelly> kolega mi je pricao kak se konfa openvswitch, stekao sam dojam da je openstack hrpa poluproizvoda za koje ti inzinjeri rade instalaciju jer niko drugi ne moze nit zna izbjeci sve bugove
<sillyslux> radi li to nekome? https://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000004882589/ten-meter-tower.html?src=vidm
<jelly> sillyslux: video radi u Chrome na debianu.
<sillyslux> hah meni je currently not available
<sillyslux> ah firefox ide
<obruT> jelly: tako otprilike :) jucer sam imao confcall s ekipom koja razvija neka mrezna rjesenja i traze da im netko integrira njihovo rjesenje s openstackom jer su oni nesposobni za to :)
<obruT> rekli su da im je openstack prevelik zalogaj :)
<jelly> to se sve napola namjerno drzi kao poluproizvod, jer a) nema para u dokumentiranju i polishu b) vendorima/integratorima vise posla
<jelly> dok potrosis 12 covjek mjeseci da naucis, ovi su vec presli na neke nove komponente
<obruT> evo upravo sam uspjesno zavrsio jedan deploy, na controller nodeu na kojem nitko nista ne radi je trenutno load "10" :P
<jelly> (mislim, to je super kad si vendor/integrator koji ima interni knowhow)
<obruT> a treba vremena za naucit, da... lako je naucit install proceduru dok sve ide podmazano, cim nesto zapne ili trebas malo custom, moras uci duboko u stvar
<obruT> sto je ok jer sam ja u integrator vodama po tom pitanju :)
<obruT> bice para :)
<jelly> bice, bice, ZX Spectrum
<obruT> nikad nisam volio taj spectrum, ja sam vise na c64 strani :)
<jelly> bilo je i bice, bice komodor 64
<jelly> a kasnije i amiga
<jelly> zanimljivo google ne nalazi nigdje transkripte sveta kompjutera
<obruT> transkripte ?
<jelly> nemres guglat "bice, bice komodor 64"
<jelly> sken + ocr = transkript
<jelly> nesto guglabilno
<obruT> e jebiga...
<obruT> ak ti je scan ok: http://retrospec.sgn.net/users/tomcat/yu/revije.php
<obruT> cijeli sajt je 27GB ak ti nesto padne na pamet :)
<jelly> samo one picone sa naslovnica racunara, to je sad gugl indeksirao  :-)
<jelly> doduse http://retrospec.sgn.net/users/tomcat/yu/magshow.php?auto=&page=1&all=SK_86_07 (nsfw)
<SilverSpace> Insert item into domestic bag
<SilverSpace> stigo u zg
<jelly> kak su ovi u kvartovskom ducanu zlocesti
<jelly> kutija domacice kokos 8kn
<jelly> morao sam kupit dvije
<obruT> da, zajebano je to...
<obruT> jes probo linoladu kokos ?
<jelly> mislim da da
<jelly> samo jednu teglu, kad je izasla, tak da se ne sjecam
<sillyslux> evo ja cu rec...
<sillyslux> COKOLINO!
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci >> taktilnost
<SilverSpace> opet neka bug ismisljena rijec
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: fuj
<SilverSpace> probao jednom i bacio u smece
<sillyslux> waat?
<sillyslux> mozda isteko rok... jedno20god?
<sillyslux> "I am happy to say that we now have some of our KDE Applications in the Ubuntu 16.04 Snap Store."
<sillyslux> znaci u buduce cemo trazit stuff tu i tamo i ondje i svuda?
<sillyslux> kako se oni drugi store ono zove? flatpak?
<sillyslux> pasmo 
<sillyslux> supposed to use all of them?
<sillyslux> https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2017/01/30/kde-applications-in-ubuntu-snap-store/
<sillyslux> sudo crap install kblocks
<sillyslux> sudo notapt search-everywhere shit
<sillyslux> mozda nemam mastu, bas nemogu zamislit da ce to ista valjat
<Mmike> fljjjjjjjjjjjj
<vileni> Mmike: macka? dijete? nezadovoljstvo hranom?
<Mmike> jeo sam burger neki sad
<Mmike> 50 kuna
<Mmike> 2 mala komadicka
<Mmike> al' su fakat fini
<vileni> burgeraj? :P
<Mmike> cak bolji od burgeraja
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> mali kut
<Mmike> ovak nekak se zove
<Mmike> u vlaskoj
<Mmike> 'food studio' :D
<vileni> sounds like hipstershit
<obruT> ahahaha :) ako hocete ispast pravi haker pred ekipom: http://hackertyper.net/
<Mmike> Mali  Bar!
<Mmike> vileni, nije opce, fakat je jako fino za jest
<vileni> Mmike: neka, ja cu biti i dalje skeptik :P
<Mmike> obruT, jesi skuzio alt-enter? :)
<Mmike> vileni, bolji od burgeraja, to bi trebalo sve rec :D
<vileni> i skuplji
<vileni> ionako ces otici jos jednom i reci da su se pokvarili
<sillyslux> kako neradi caps lock?
<sillyslux> pa je nekako... //access denied
<Mmike> vileni, jesu, preskupi su malo, al' su fakat fini
<Mmike> najbolji omjer cijena/para je brutal burger bar
<Mmike> hamburger je oko 22 kune, a nije puno losiji od submarineta
<Mmike> pa ak vec dajes 50 kuna za hamburger u submarinetu, probaj na drugim mjestima di je hamburger isto toliko :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-02
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<dodobas> ghee
<Mmike> Onaj Solaar je fakat los komad softvera :)
<ivoks> odustajem
<ivoks> ameri su debili
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> EU mora opstati, inace ce fakat biti gadno
<Mmike> ivoks ?
<Mmike> ivoks, nesh novo bilo? :)
<Mmike> od sinoc :)
<ivoks> ma nis posebno
<ivoks> naletim na filmic di roditelji poklone djetetu sacmaricu
<ivoks> i ova place i grli pusku
<ivoks> sva u ekstazi kao onomad kad bi ja dobio milku
<jelly> i di je tu problem ako su je dobro obucili?
<ivoks> i ekipa komentira kako su to odgovorni vlasnici oruzja
<jelly> kolikoj
<ivoks> curica ima 10ak godina
<ivoks> ne mozes ju obuciti
<ivoks> mozak jos nije spreman za to
<jelly> to ovisi o djetetu
<ivoks> pa i ne bas
<ivoks> biologija je tu podosta jasna
<ivoks> zato i imas pubertet :)
<jelly> ok, onda su mogli sacekati do 14 
<ivoks> kontrola impulzivnih emocija dolazi tek u 20ima
<obruT> ja sam s 14 imao ubrzani tecaj koristenja vatrenog oruzja, ali jebiga, bila je 91, 40% Srba u mjestu, 100 m od zgrade kasarna, u blizini jedan od najvecih vojnih poligona...
<ivoks> do tad su sve tvoje odluke donesene bez promisljanja
<obruT> "tu ti stoji oruzje, ako dodje do pizdarije, znas sto trebas"
<ivoks> ae, nisi ga dobio na poklon za rodjendan
<obruT> bilo je to fakat glupo vrijeme, najbolji frend Srbin (nije se dao navesti na mrznju iako su mu i stari i buraz cetnicili), jedna od najboljih frendica Srpkinja (al ta se malo dala navuc na propagandu iako smo bili u dobrim odnosima), a u zgradama do su bili vojna lica JNA...
<ivoks> ae
<ivoks> nema racionalnog razmisljanja tada
<obruT> sto je najgore, moj dojam je da se ekipa nije pobunila zbog samostalnosti drzave nego sto su fakat bili uvjereni da ce ih protjerati, oduzeti im imovinu i tko zna sto
<obruT> a i postupci nekih rvatina su samo doprinjeli takvom razmisljanju
<ivoks> pa da, to je i bio razlog pobune
<ivoks> strah da je to sad NDH
<ivoks> zato je i promijenjen grb
<ivoks> da ih se pokusa umiriti, koliko god to smijesno zvucalo
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja sam imao dvojicu na poslu iz gline i ti su vec 88-89 govorili otvoreno da ce pucati po nama sa sljemena snajperom 
<SilverSpace> kaj smo mi svi onako kroz zajebanciju prihvacali 
<SilverSpace> ma daj nece tu bit nikakvog rata
<SilverSpace> poslje sam tog jednog vidio u glini na barikadi fino ga sni,ili 
<SilverSpace> a brat mu tu ostao u zagrebu
<Mmike> predobro
<Mmike> internet se restarta
<Mmike> dobio sam novi IP
<Mmike> a hangoutsi rade k'o da se nista nije desilo :D
<dodobas> jucer sam slozio automatizirano dodavanje CNAME aliasa za Avahi
<dodobas> sad mogu deployat neki branch lokalno i pristupiti preko CNAME-a na lokalnoj mrezi ... bez da moram otkrivati na kojem serveru gdje je dignut taj branch
<dodobas> takodjer ... uwsgi je odlican komad softvera
<Mmike> dodobas, si vidio oonaj neki testbench 
<Mmike> uwsgi dost lose stoji :)
<Mmike> al'  brijem da su ga krivo skonfiguriralli
<Mmike> https://blog.appdynamics.com/engineering/a-performance-analysis-of-python-wsgi-servers-part-2/
<dodobas> aj da vidim
<dodobas> uh, samo preletio ... al nema bas puno smisla ...
<dodobas> uwsgi je samo app server ... i jos pisan u C-u ... nema tu sto biti sporo
<Mmike> ha cuj
<Mmike> na internetu je :D
<obruT> jebemti virtualbox, windowse i host-only networking
<jelly> ivoks: impulzivne emocije se overrideaju obukom.  Inace ne bi mogao imati vojnike od 17-18 godina
<jelly> mislim da ako klinku mozes nauciti da ne gura cavle u uticnicu u zidu, mozes je nauciti i da odgovorno barata ubojitim oruzjem
<ivoks> jelly: ne mozes
<ivoks> svasta jelly 
<ivoks> klinca ne ucis da cavlom moze spojiti dva elementa
<ivoks> vec mu govoris 'bu bu bu bu, ne ne'
<ivoks> baratanje oruzjem zahtjeva kompleksne operacije
<ivoks> i promisljanje slicno onom potrebnom za voznju auta
<ivoks> ovdje se moze pucati, ovdje ne
<ivoks> zato sto...
<ivoks> zato nemas vojnike od 13 godina, vec od 18
<ivoks> jer vec mogu razmisljati
<ivoks> a jos su dovoljno mutavi da ce poslusati sve
<ivoks> to nemas sa 13 godisnjim djetetom
<ivoks> niti sa 30 godisnjakom
<ivoks> (osim ako ovaj potonji bas ne zeli ratovati i skovao je plan kako se obogatiti u ratu)
<jelly> pitaj africka i arapska plemena dal ne mozes imati vojnike od 13
<ivoks> u potpunosti se slazem
<ivoks> ako zelimo degradirati, idemo kako to rade oni koji su gladni, ne zive dulje od 30 godina i umiru od upale pluca
<jelly> to nema veze sa sposobnostima ljudske jedinke
<ivoks> nema, oni su primorani imati 13 godisnjake
<ivoks> jer nemaju puno 25 godisnjaka
<ivoks> nemaju izbora
<ivoks> s 13 godina si bio 7. razred
<ivoks> vrhunac spoznaje ti je bilo samozadovoljavanje
<jelly> s 14 je generacija prije imala ONO i DSZ
<SilverSpace> morao bi na sisanje cupav sam ko sandokan
<jelly> ivoks: i nije bilo uobicajeno da omladinci propucaju jedno drugog
<ivoks> guess why
<ivoks> https://jakubmarian.com/emigration-in-europe-destination-countries-and-percentages-of-emigrants/
<obruT> vidim ja, neki nisu gledali kickass :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: sandokan ! :) otkud si njega izvuko :)
<obruT> obozavali smo ga ko klinci, sad bi to bio zesci trash
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> imao sam majicu sa njim na prednjoj strani 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> imam jos slike sa tom majcom
<jelly> negdje
<ivoks> jel vam radi pauza.hr?
<jelly> ne
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> a onda ginger sushi
<jelly> nekak su mi male porcije tamo
<jelly> fino al... nezasitno :-)
<Mmike> meni radi pauza.hr
<Mmike> sam kaj tam nema nist :D
 * jelly ode u platu
<ivoks> kak ti radi
<ivoks> ja dobijem praznu stranicu
<jelly> obično nemaju niš za mene, ali su neki dan uveli pohane bukovače
<Mmike> pa to
<Mmike> radi, al' nema nist :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/video-boeingu-otkazao-motor-morao-prisilno-sletjeti-u-blizini-arktika/947951.aspx
 * jelly slaps Mmike 
<Mmike> eeee, da se meni ovak posreci :)
<ivoks> Srećom, nitko od putnika nije povrijeđen.
<ivoks> jebte novinari
<ivoks> da je htio, mogao je letiti do LA tako
<ivoks> samo sto pravila nalazu da sleti na najblizi aerodrom
<ivoks> nes ti ugasiti jedan motor
<ivoks> dva motora mu trebaju samo radi uzlijetanja
<jelly> safety frist
<Mmike> a cuj
<Mmike> mozda se netko mogao poslkliznut
<Mmike> ipak snijega ima tamo ;)
 * Mmike se nada da ce za 10ak dana fakat zima bit opet :D
<SilverSpace> jezik pregrizo
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pm
<Mmike> stavis ads{1,2,3}.njuskalo.hr u /etc/hosts 
<Mmike> i njuskalo najednom nema reklame :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: a od cega ce jadni oni zivjeti onda :)
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> pxc kad je sama, dobijem oko 2500 transakcija u sekundi
<ivoks> idem do ureda
<ivoks> fali mi brzi link
<Mmike> kad ju uparim u pxc s jos 2 nodea, imam 200 transakcija u sekundi
<Mmike> ivoks,  :D
<ivoks> iako... dovoljno je brzo za remote desktop
<Mmike> meni su i stari i stara dobili optiku ovih dana
<Mmike> 50/10 doduse
<Mmike> al' jako fino i super radi
<Mmike> sad im backupiram laptope drito  k sebi doma
<ivoks> jeste li znali
<ivoks> da kad kupite ENC uredjaj, nemate ga zauvijek
<ivoks> nakon cca 5 godina ode baterija i onda morate kupiti novi
<ivoks> netko je u HACu smetnuo razum s uma
<Mmike> ili nakon cca godinu dana ode baterija
<Mmike> k'o meni
<Mmike> kupio sam ga proslo ljeto
<Mmike> sad mi na 90% ulaza/izlaza ne radi
<ivoks> ali ja uredjaj ne zelim
<ivoks> ja zelim samo pretplatu na cestarinu
<ivoks> i onda mi hac daje taj uredjaj
<ivoks> i svu ustedu anulira ako opet moram kupovati uredjaj svako toliko
<Mmike> pa, uredjaj je kul
<Mmike> kad radi :D
<Mmike> fastenc je isto super, di ga ima
<ivoks> al ne kupujes ti uredjaj
<ivoks> kupujes uslugu
<ivoks> i usluga se ne mijenja, ali svako toliko trebas kupiti uredjaj?
<sillyslux> a besplatne struje u auto kolkos
<ivoks> bas
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> ja sam svoj uredjaj platio 800 kuna
<sillyslux> ????
<Mmike> i za tih 800 kuna sam dobio skoro 900 novaca na racunu
<ivoks> da, uredjaj kosta 112kn
<sillyslux> pa dobro 112 i nije toliko
<ivoks> nije ako za dobijem nesto
<ivoks> a ne dobijem
<sillyslux> pa dobijes komfort
<ivoks> to sam i imao
<hbogner> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/hac-i-arz-lani-dobili-18018-prituzbi-na-enc-uredaje-za-cestarinu-1000992
<sillyslux> bez uredaja?
<ivoks> ako nastavimo razgovor, doci cemo da zakljucka kako je ovdje rijec o iznudi, ucjeni
<ivoks> pa imao sam uredjaj
<ivoks> i prestao je raditi
<ivoks> i sad me traze novce da opet pocne raditi
<ivoks> uredjaj koji nisam trazio, dali su mi ga kao nuzan nacin realizacije usluge koju sam kupio
<sillyslux> a bilo ti je poznato da je jedno vezano za drugo; kad si kupio
<ivoks> je, ali nije bilo poznato da cu svakih x godina morati ponovno kupovati istu uslugu
<sillyslux> pa...
<sillyslux> na laptopu mi se baterija napuhala malo, i radi na neke 5-15%
<sillyslux> htio bi se i ja ljutit sad
<sillyslux> ali necu
<ivoks> ti mozes zamijeniti bateriju
<ivoks> ne moras kupiti laptop ako neces
<sillyslux> jel se da uredaj hakirati?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> mozes ga potrgati
<ivoks> nije zamisljen da se otvara
<sillyslux> 50 kirisnika na dan... to bi mogla bit prilika za posao
<Mmike> sad sam zvao tetku
<Mmike> 2 godine je garancija
<ivoks> nije mi jasno zasto to nisu napravili da se moze punit
<Mmike> a 5 godina je trajanje baterije
<sillyslux> potrgati==harakiranje
<Mmike> kak reko onda garancija nije 5 godina?
<Mmike> ivoks, onda ti nebi mogli novi prodat
<ivoks> pa u tom je cijela stvar
<ivoks> rijec je o iznudi
<ivoks> dok sillyslux moze kupiti bilo ciji drugi laptop u najgorem slucaju
<ivoks> ja opet moram ici HACu
<sillyslux> pa jedino rijesenje koje vidim je da se prikljuci uredaj na 12v u autu
<sillyslux> dobro, ili punjenje u kuci
<sillyslux> hmm
<sillyslux> planned obsolency
<sillyslux> nije nista novo
<hbogner> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/hr.soc.zastita-kupaca/Wl5LkTolwOQ
<hbogner> frajer objasnio kako je zamjenio bateriju
<hbogner> malo skrolati do tog djela
<vileni> Mmike: jesi nam rezervirao kostu za sutra? :)
<Mmike> vileni, nisam, kaj smo se dogovorili?
 * Mmike malo izlapeo
<vileni> Mmike: nismo, ali svejedno te podsjecam :)
<hbogner> Mmike, obecao si da placas gablec kod kodte sutra
<Mmike> kak ja najebem lako
<Mmike> to je milin
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> kad kod koste ocete?
<hbogner> kretni bi trebali imati dvije baterije u uredjaju
<hbogner> jednu normalnu za rad, a drugu malui koja cuva memoriju uredjaja kad velika odapne, i velika bi trebala biti zamjenjiva
<hbogner> a mala punjiva iz velike
<vileni> Mmike: 13? 13:30? :)
<Mmike> vileni, 13 mi se vise svidja
<hbogner> Mmike, uzivajte i za mene
<Mmike> oce jos netko do koste sutra?
<Mmike> hbogner, ti nesh?
<hbogner> Mmike, nije mi usput sutra
 * hbogner slusa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlWd-y_IKDI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sabaton-The Last Stand-Full Album :: Duration: 47:43 :: Views: 187,726 uploaded by moonumental :: 1,353 likes :: 38 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp9qUjtD8Zc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: DiRT Rally® for Linux - Announcement trailer :: Duration: 01:25 :: Views: 171 uploaded by Feral Interactive :: 19 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> dobar je dirt rally
<vileni> steta sto Mmike ne voli prave aute nego open wheeler kade
<Mmike> kade
<Mmike> phoooj
<vileni> :)
<vileni> idem si ramstek ispec
<hbogner> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi7xBe5-M8k fora pjesmica
<datase> ^ YouTube :: SABATON - Blood of Bannockburn (OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:21 :: Views: 2,520,473 uploaded by Nuclear Blast Records :: 17,848 likes :: 668 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> vileni, we're on, sutra, 13h
<vileni> moze
<obruT> 50/10 ? to skoro pa preko vdsla dobis :P sramota za providera da uopce ima tak male pakete na optici :P
<vileni> da
<vileni> ja sam imao 50/10
<vileni> realno 43/10
<obruT> ivoks: dobro je kad kupis "novi" uredjaj, frend je vec par puta dobio "novi" jer mu je stari riknuo, al ocito dobis neki rabljeni s poluispravnom baterijom
<obruT> pizdio je jedno vrijeme, svakih par mjeseci po drugi uredjaj
<obruT> ja necu nist reci za svoj da ne ureknem, mogo bi kucnut po stolu
<Mmike> obruT, da, al' to je pravih 50/10, na dslu je to 20/2 ;)
<Mmike> nisam siguran tko, mislim terrakom, instalira u zgrade DSLAMove (ili kaj vec) - onda imas DSL po zgradi po bakru koji vec je u zgradi, a optiku do zgrade
<Mmike> a kak je u zgradi, male su udaljenosti i DSL fakat super radi
<Mmike> vipnet dodje s kablom
<ivoks> 20/20
<ivoks> rulz
<ivoks> preporod
<obruT> ja imam 30/6 i moglo bi se navuc vise bez problema
<obruT> sigurno i 50/10 :)
<hbogner> ja imam 120/15 i stabilno radi :)
<obruT> ovaj openstack deployan preko tripleo-a je stvarno caroban... na controller masini je load "samo" 30, a nitko nista ne radi, nema instanci, nitko ne prcka po nicemu... masina ima 32 GB RAM i 16 coreova
<jelly> treba više rama, očito
<ivoks> tripleo
<ivoks> sretno s tim
<obruT> jelly: ram je do pol popunjen :)
<obruT> ivoks: jebiga, politika firme zbog partnerstva :P
<obruT> ivoks: al uvjericu ja njih da je drugo rjesenje bolje :)
<obruT> bez brige :)
<jelly> 20/20 je bolje i od 30/6 i 50/10 i ovih 700/10 koje imam na jednoj ustanovi iz nepoznatih razloga (mozda djeca torrentaju)
<jelly> wtf.  dig +short -x 89.248.171.132
<SilverSpace> kako sam ono narucio player android sa UK napajanjem trgovac mi ubacio nas adaptr unutra vidio da ide za hr pa ubacio adapter svaka cast
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 29 ubacen u madarskoj na postu danas stigo do mene
<jelly> daleko je .hu
<SilverSpace> pa cetiri dana i nije puno
<SilverSpace> za 22$ uredajcic radi super
<ivoks> ubijaju me ovi antibiotici
<ivoks> i
<ivoks> britanski parlament izglasao izlazak
<jelly> \o/
<sillyslux> mhh https://www.links.hr/hr/article/vikend-akcija-usb-stick-sandisk-19kn
<ivoks> opet bukti rat u ukrajini
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: imam takav doma vec dosta dugo od 8G
<SilverSpace> mgo bi se prosetati sutra i uzet ovog
<sillyslux> pa 19kn...
<sillyslux> mogo bi ja sist u autobus i vozat se 2h za to...
<sillyslux> 2 uzmi 2....
<sillyslux> ah netko mi govori da uzmem dva...
<sillyslux> hm
<sillyslux> da ih se bar moze dejzi cejnat
<sillyslux> kao raid
<sillyslux> uzeo bi 5!
<sillyslux> imam neki drugi 8GB vec 5god i nemogu ga bacit ali je bio vec DOA
<SilverSpace> ali sve mi to smrdi da ih ne bu u trgovinama 
<SilverSpace> navalkusa
<sillyslux> sta mislis da su rasprodane dok ti udzes?
<SilverSpace> jebi ih patak mogli su vecu ledicu staviti na player ssvijetli ko sam vrag
<SilverSpace> flaster cu zaljepit
<SilverSpace> vidjet cu u subotu ujutro tak moram po kruh na plac par koraka su dalje od pekare
<sillyslux> ajjj a j moram sist u autobus 25km pa kad stignem ce biti "isteka zaliha" :(
<SilverSpace> naruci na webu pa te dode dostava vise od usbea :)
<SilverSpace> priljepio traku preko ledice jebo ih svijetlo 3mm lediva plava
<SilverSpace> zadovoljan androidom playerom 1Grama i 8G prostora 
<SilverSpace> radi sasvim ok
<sillyslux> haha, takvu sam otrgao iz monitora
<sillyslux> zasvilila je cijelu sobu
<SilverSpace> ovaj ispod telke bode u oci 
<sillyslux> al se gasi kad upalis tv?
<ivoks> naletim na server koji je netko drugi slagao
<ivoks> i mreza na njemu je slozeno preko NM-a
<ivoks> i kaj je najbolje, to mi cak i svidja :)
<ivoks> jer
<ivoks> ako editiram file i promijenim defaultni gateway
<ivoks> ovaj to odmah izvrsi :D
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ne bas suprotno :)
<sillyslux> oh meni telka gasi led kad je palim, a pali led gad gasim tv
<sillyslux> a monitor je zmiga 5W blue na standby
<sillyslux> http://www.downloadmoreram.com/
<vileni> Mmike: https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16473520_10155024792468628_8595656016396775374_n.jpg?oh=710169892690c3b7a0be94dfc3c8f0cd&oe=5945A6CA
<sillyslux> b.pomozi()
<Mmike> vileni, ew
<Mmike> nm je govno
<sillyslux> pa taj DPD-ov shipment tracking izgleda isto ne valja
<sillyslux> paketi vec 24h u Mariboru na tranzitu :(
<sillyslux> tako i sa DHL-om prosli put
<sillyslux> a prvi put je dobro proteklo sa DHL-om
<sillyslux> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3r16vCWMAQtmia.jpg:large
<vileni> Mmike: ja sam jeo neki pureci u pecivu od spinata (zelenom)
<vileni> ali u onom restoranu kod nas
<vileni> i to je bilo super, iako nebih to nazvao hamburgerom :)
<SilverSpace> hm sd kartica za amdroid kojim fommatom mora bit formatirana
<SilverSpace> nece mi zapisat na fat32
<sillyslux> aha, ja se zalio, u istom trenutku paketi se nasle u zg :)
<sillyslux> 02.02.2017	21:19	Zagreb (HR)	In transit.
<sillyslux> yay
<sillyslux> brzi je DHL
<SilverSpace> pa jebate ne mogu pisad po sd kartici 
<SilverSpace> neda 
<sillyslux> hoce li formatirati kad mu das karticu bes particije?
<SilverSpace> ma sformatira sam kad mu kazem ali ne zeli zapisati nista na nju 
<SilverSpace> a kartica radi 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-03
<Mmike> vileni, gledao sam neki dan film na telki, Chef se zove
<Mmike> lik pol filma radi sendvice
<Mmike> prejebene, tostane, sa sirom i malo putra i sunkicom i mesom pecenim unutra
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> mi-li-na
<dodobas> ghee
<jelly> procisceni putar
<Mmike> dodobas, ides jest s nami danas?
<Mmike> ili netko drugi?
<Mmike> dzeli?
<jelly> di?
<jelly> also, kad
<Mmike> 13h, Tvornica Pljeskavica Kosta - originalna
<jelly> nekak sumnjam da bum se tamo najeo :-)
<jelly> to je tamo prije vjesnika?
<sillyslux> wow, DPD salje status update email "DPD Vam danas između 09:49 i 10:49 dostavlja paket poslan"
<dodobas> Mmike: nope
<jelly> neki drugi put mozda
<Mmike> dodobas, zakai?
<Mmike> jelly, pa, imaju piletinu? :D
<dodobas> idem na fosdem
<ivoks> berlin
<Mmike> dodobas, ok, dobar ikskjuz :)
<jelly> lol
<sillyslux> i jos jedna poruka dan prije
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6RfKv5HJeI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: BAJAGA I INSTRUKTORI - Berlin (OFFICIAL) :: Duration: 02:13 :: Views: 63,189 uploaded by Bajaga i Instruktori :: 247 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> berlin!
<sillyslux> fosdem brussels?
<Mmike> di su perconatori?
<Mmike> nema nit jednog
<jelly> rano je
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/user/GeographyNow/videos?sort=da&live_view=500&flow=list&view=0
<Mmike> totalno kul :D
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel itko slagao postfix da salje mail na vise lokacija
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> da posalje isti mail na dva LDA-a
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam imao ideju jednom bas to, kad sam htio highly-available mail server
<Mmike> al' sam onda citao gledao i svi su rekli drbd ili tako nesto
<ivoks> za HA server, da
<ivoks> jer se indexi u dovecotu nece promijeniti ako je backed drbd il nes
<ivoks> al za backup
<ivoks> ja bi radje gluster nego drbd
<Mmike> nisam siguran kaj bi ti tu reko
<Mmike> ja sam gluster imao za neki websajt jer je developer tak napravio
<Mmike> neki pdfovi su bili u tome, oko 30GB podataka, oko 750k fajlova, hashiranih po direktorijima
<Mmike> i to je bas kilavo sporo radilo
<Mmike> sad je to prebacio u s3 sve
<Mmike> ugl, za mail server mi se cini da ti je bolja blockdevice replikacija
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> master-slave
<Mmike> ivoks, mosh i ceph uzet, rbd :)
<Mmike> kad tak gledam, fakat se isplati google uzeti za sve to ;)
<ivoks> uzeo bi ceph da imam tri stroja
<ivoks> al imam dva
<ivoks> mislim, mogao bi ga napraviti i sa dva stroja, al... sta ja znam, ne zvuci dobro :)
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> 84 milijarde kuna u mirovinskim fondovima
<ivoks> presmijesno
<ivoks> to je 4x vise novaca nego se okrene u godinu dana na zagrebackoj burzi
<jelly> od toga je 0.0001% moje :-)
<ivoks> novac koji stoji
<jelly> ne stoji
<ivoks> ulazu ga u obveznice
<ivoks> a ne u gospodarstvo
<ivoks> to je po meni 'stoji'
<jelly> prvi stupanj i treba ulagati konzervativno
<jelly> ak hoces ulagati u gospodarstvo, nista te ne sprecava
<ivoks> nemamo mi bas vremena za konzervativna ulaganja
<ivoks> svi se zale da su mirovine male
<ivoks> pa nece biti vise ako nastavimo kako smo i do sad
<ivoks> U 2016. godini obvezni mirovinski fondovi ostvarili su prinos od 6,94 posto u kategoriji B, gdje je ostalo najviše (čak 98 posto osiguranika), u kategoriji C je prinos bio 7,43 posto, a u kategoriji A čak 11,8 posto.
<jelly> to je dobar prinos
<ivoks> to je drek
<ivoks> imas male apetite :)
<jelly> ne, to je jako dobar prinos za tu vrstu ulaganja
<ivoks> jer kad na to jos dodas inflaciju, ostane ti manje od 5%
<ivoks> i C je manje od 5%
<jelly> nemam apsolutno nikakav apetit da se netko igra sa penzijama ulazuci i visoko rizicna sranja
<ivoks> tek je A 9+%
<jelly> s/ i / u /
<jelly> (na stranu to sto su ti novci vec potroseni, i sto vjerujemo drzavi da ce obveznice platiti)
<ivoks> idem ustat iz kreveta i po neki dorucak
<Mmike> ivoks, koji si ti kindle ono kupio bio zadnji?
<Mmike> zena oce kindle sa backlightom
<ivoks> taj i imam
<Mmike> ovaj koji imam je skroz ok, samo nema backlight
<ivoks> whitpaper ili nesto
<ivoks> white
<ivoks> da vidim
<Mmike> ivoks, nije ovaj Oasis?
<ivoks> Paperwhite
<Mmike> 3rd gen?
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kindle4.jpg <- ovo sam ja imao i to je bio najbolji kindl ikad, iako je imao sjebat softvr :)
<jelly> nije li paperwhite eink kojem uglavnom ni ne treba nikakvo svjetlo
<ivoks> i ne treba
<ivoks> ali ako je mrak, neces nista vidjeti
<jelly> da :-)
<jelly> zato imam lampice iz ikee uz krevet
<ivoks> dobro dodje backlit, cak i kada nije totalni mrak
<ivoks> na ovome se da namjestiti koliko svjetla zelis
<ivoks> i skuzio sam da gotovo uvijek imam nesto malo svjetla
<ivoks> al to je mozda zato kaj mi oci odlaze
<Mmike> jelly, slazem se, meni je i touch na kindleu nepotreban, sam otezava uredjaj
<Mmike> al' nema vise non-touch
<Mmike> zato velim, onaj kindle4 koji sam imao je bio - majka
<Mmike> ugl, dobit ce paperwhite zadnji s backlightom
<Mmike> i futrolom
<ivoks> super su kindli
<ivoks> vise sam knjiga procitao na njima nego li u ostatku zivota
<ivoks> jedina mana je sto ga je ponekad tesko naci :) kak putujem non-stop, imam 3-4 kofera koja izmijenjujem i onda su uvijek drame... di li je sad
<jelly> jedino sto vise nemas doma punu policu kad je sve digitalno
<jelly> i nemres posudit knjigu nekome
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> ako si ju kupio na orili
<ivoks> ove s amazon.com ne mozes, tocno
<Mmike> cak i mozes, ima neka spika da mosh posudjivat knjige
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200549320
<ivoks> You can lend a Kindle book to another reader for up to 14 days. The borrower does not need to own a Fire tablet or Kindle e-reader and can read the book after downloading a free Kindle reading app. 
<ivoks> eto, i to se moze
<Mmike> This item does not ship to Croatia. Learn more
<Mmike> pa jeboe :)
<ivoks> pa, da
<ivoks> ne mozes kupiti kindle u hrvatsku
<ivoks> probaj amazon.de
<jelly> mi idemo u Žar
<Mmike> ivoks, neda mi, nit .de nit .co.uk
<Mmike> ne dostavljaju u .hr
<Mmike> mogu kupit americki
<Mmike> al' nisam siguran sto je sa zajebancijom na carini i tome svemu
<Mmike> daklem, ova percona (pxc)
<Mmike> opteretis sva tri nodea odjednom i sve ode kvragu :)
<Mmike> ok, ne ode sve, al' nemres bas tak pisat
<Mmike> pravilo 'pisi po jednom nodu uvijek i samo' bi trebalo bit velikim slovima napisano
<Mmike> https://www.hgshop.hr/proizvod/e-book-citac-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-iii-8-th-gen-2016-6-e-book-reader-wifi-4gb-4-led-ugradjeno-pozadinsko-svjetlo-300ppi-bijeli/216656
<Mmike> to cemo kupit i bok
<jelly> Mmike: pa ipak je to mysql
<jelly> sto ocekujes, master master :-)
<Mmike> pa to je master-master :)
<jelly> nista nije master master
<Mmike> samo sa internim lock mehanizmom ;)
<jelly> 300dpi, opa
<Mmike> malo bolje od oracle RACa sa 2PCom, al' i dalje sporo
<Mmike> najbolje za mysql high troughput je master-master klasicni, s necim sto pazi da ne pises po oba noda odjednom
<Mmike> srecom openstack ne pise puno po bazi pa je pxc idealna tu (jer nema drkanja sa slave in slave out rsync kurac palac)
<Mmike> jelly, da
<jelly> rac isto ima preporuku da 1 node koristis za read-mostly dwh sranja, a drugi za rw produkciju
<Mmike> jelly, oko 300 kuna skuplje nego u USA, brijem da se ne isplati drkat sa carniama i postarinama za tu paru
<Mmike> https://www.svijet-medija.hr/art/citac-e-knjiga-ebook-reader-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-6-4gb-wi-fi-300ppi-built-light-2015-bijeli/77342
<Mmike> ista cijena, ali generaciju stariji
<jelly> imam decomissionane blejdove sa 72GB memorije, hoce li to biti dosta za Chrome
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> jel tko zna kako onemoguciti ponovnu instalaciju facebooka nakon reboota na androidu
<Mmike> ne instaliras ga?
<SilverSpace> ma sam se vrati 
<SilverSpace> android ga vrati 
<SilverSpace> kad rebootam 
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo maknuo dvije aplikacije i opet vrati nakon reboota 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_20170203_114241.jpg
<Mmike> kaj ti je taj backup&restore?
<SilverSpace> a to neki app koji je gore default instaliran 
<obruT> mislim da cu si sloziti neki proxy cache za apt, imam doma vec hrpu kanti s prakticki istom verzijom utuntua, glupo se osjecam kad ih sve updateam, a onda svaki vuce iste pakete preko neta :P
<Mmike> obruT, apt-cacher-ng
<Mmike> look no more
<Mmike> obruT, life saver, pogotovo ak imas hrpu kontejnera i virtualki
<Mmike> ja imam doma to i imam jos na laptopima to
<obruT> pa da :)
<Mmike> samo sam lijen slozit da se upali automacki kad sam doma na mrezi da se ukaskadira
<obruT> samo fizickih kanti imam 6, da ne pricam o virtualkama
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> cak i sa 200mbita downloada, ovo je lifesaver
<Mmike> a sad - upgradeirajmo veliki laptop na xenial :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  izgleda da me taj backup&restore zajebava kad iz njega maknem onda ne vrati nist nakon reboota
<SilverSpace> nisam jos siguran ali cini mi se da je to to
<Mmike> etoga :)
<SilverSpace> reboot pa cu vidjeti :)
<SilverSpace> ok radi sad ok ne vraca
<vileni> Mmike: nemoj zaboraviti na hranu :P
<Mmike> necu
<Mmike> nofrx
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> uber ce uskoro bit pozvan
<SilverSpace> fuck kaze da novi 17 kodi ne radi na starom playe androidu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ooo, izaso je?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> nije jos u arhivama
<Mmike> vileni, uber dolazi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je izasao je 
<jelly> Mmike: punjeni ćevap iz Žara: nahvaljen
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> moze pomoc?
<ivoks> imam cisco switch
<ivoks> in 48 portova + 1 10gigabitni port
<ivoks> na jednom od tih portova je server
<ivoks> port  je konfiguriran ovako:
<ivoks> interface GigabitEthernet1/0/1
<ivoks>  description davisson:eth0
<ivoks>  switchport mode access
<ivoks>  duplex full
<ivoks> access port na ciscu, ako se ne varam, znaci da ce sve na tom portu biti baceno na, u ovom slucaju, nativni port
<ivoks> u slucaju da sam stavio vlan na, npr., 2906, onda bi sav netagirani promet bacao na 2906, jel tako?
<ivoks> dakle, ovako:
<ivoks> interface GigabitEthernet1/0/1
<ivoks>  description davisson:eth0
<ivoks>  switchport access vlan 2906
<ivoks>  switchport mode access
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, to bi znacilo da u switchu to zavrsava na vlanu 2906
<ivoks> i onda dalje ide trunkom kuda treba
<jelly> ivoks: da
<ivoks> pa onda koji k
<jelly> al ak si u switchport mode access onda nema trunka
<ivoks> tako je
<jelly> dobijas samo VLAN2906, netagiran i to je to
<ivoks> al nemrem pingat nis na vlanu 2906
<jelly> ni router?
<ivoks> ni ruter
<jelly> ivoks: imas cdpr na serveru?
<jelly> cdpr -d eth0
<ivoks> nemam
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> nemam net, pa ne mogu instalirati :)
<jelly> grml.org <3
<jelly> kaj veli "show cdp neigh" na switchu?
<ivoks> a mislim, vidi susjedni switch na uplinku
<ivoks> imam osjecaj kao da nesto na portu nisam namjestio
<ivoks> uplink je u trunku
<ivoks> pricekat cu lika koji je to slagao
<ivoks> pa cu s njim razrijesiti ovu enigmu
<ivoks> malo mi je cudno da mi je out of band na istom subnetu i vlanu kao i data plane
<ivoks> u biti kad razmislim... to je sigurno to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije jos u arhivama
<Mmike> jelly, nah, nije zar tak dobar
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha ubuntu mislis
<jelly> Mmike: moguće, al imaju neš za mene :-|
<SilverSpace> za android je na google store
<SilverSpace> i tak ne radi mi air mis na novom playeru
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, vidim da ima za skinut al' ppa njihov jos nije apdejtan
<ivoks> misterij rijesen
<ivoks>  /20 vs /24
<SilverSpace> ima neki cudni bug air mis prepozna ga kao audio izlaz 
<SilverSpace> i nestane zvuka i neda se namjestiti
<jelly> lol, CEO dobio targetirani spam fejkan od drugog CEO-a iz Grupe
<jelly> i skužio da je fejk, bravo
<jelly> ivoks: mozda s druge strane u trunku fali taj vlan
<ivoks> ma ne, rijeseno je
<ivoks> ja sam isao sa /20, a u biti je /24
<ivoks> jelly: cdpr ti je bolji od lldpda?
<jelly> cdpr je klijent, samo da vidis sa servera u koji port si spojen
<jelly> lldpd je u suprotnom smjeru, da se server predstavi kad neko pita
<jelly> obicno znam gdje mi je server, ali neki put ne znam gdje je ustekan pa mi je cdpr korisniji
<accountant> Dobar dan
<Mmike> i eto
<Mmike> upgraderalo se na xenial
<jelly> ak hocu linux accounte dodavati i autenticirati kroz AD, koji od sto nacina da koristim?  samba/winbind?  sssd?  nss/pam-ldapd?
<Mmike> zao mi kaj nisam bio tu da mjerim vrijeme, al' brijem da je ispod 40 minuta
<jelly> Mmike: laptop?
<Mmike> jelly, yuup
<jelly> e da, meni je onaj VM sjebalo jer se eth0 vise nije zvao eth0 nego enp192
<jelly> pa mreza iz ocitih razloga nije radila.  Na kraju sam dobio pristup konzoli, probao 2 nacina za vratit se na staro ime, odustao i napravio s/eth0/enp192/g u /etc/network/interfaces
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reuJ8yVCgSM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: SWITZERLAND SECOND #everysecondcounts #srf #deville :: Duration: 03:47 :: Views: 450,966 uploaded by SRF Comedy :: 11,646 likes :: 674 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, hah, good point
<Mmike> tak je meni upgrade sa precisea na trusty napravio isto
<Mmike> nije eth0 nego p0n0blatranesto
<jelly> zanimljivo, meni nije
<Mmike> reko bi da to o hardveru ovisi
<Mmike> 2: p10p1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000
<Mmike> tak se sad zove
<jelly> reko bi da do-release-upgrade ima jos za doradit
<Mmike> na preciseu je bio eth0
<jelly> daj si p0p1 1 ljutu
<Mmike> uh, da doradit
<Mmike> recimo, sad me pitao jedno 10 pitanja
<Mmike> dal hoces da restartam servise, dal' hoces ovaj config file ili onaj
<Mmike> i sve ima drugaciji dialog ;)
<jelly> na pitanja sam navikao, to je ok
<vileni> mi smo imali problem sa nekim ec2 instancama zbog tog nazivlja
<vileni> ako su bile kreirane kao t2.micro onda su imale eth0 i kad smo ih povecali
<vileni> ako su odmah bile vece koje imaju neki drugi hardver ispod onda su imale enp0s3 ili tako nest
<Mmike> jelly, eth1 bilo, eth1 ostalo
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> ps -ef | grep init
<Mmike> root         1     0  0 16:36 ?        00:00:02 /sbin/init verbose
<Mmike> kako sad?
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> file /sbin/init
<Mmike> /sbin/init: symbolic link to /lib/systemd/systemd
<Mmike> aha :D
<obruT> i tak... sta mislite, jel bude sta od ovih amd ryzena ? :P
<Mmike> xenial je sjebat
<Mmike> neki kufer throttla cpu
<Mmike> na trustyju sam morao ugasit thermald, al' ovdije kad ga ugasim i dalje se glupiraa
<accounta1t> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPC6keUUiTA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: My Code Editor: Atom, Setup & Packages :: Duration: 17:25 :: Views: 249,170 uploaded by DevTips :: 3,694 likes :: 90 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> accounta1t: jel ima vim bindinge ? :P
<accounta1t> da, nema ga za i386 sisteme
<accounta1t> isto
<obruT> gledam malo dokumentaciju... daleko je to od vim-a po upotrebljivosti, barem za ono na sto sam ja navikao
<vileni> obruT: neznam sto ce biti od ryzena, ali cekam da izadju sa cijenama da vidim u kojem cu smjeru
<vileni> kako god, mora se mijenjati socket i ram
<obruT> pa da... mene isto zanimaju cijena i mogucnosti
<obruT> naime, danas ili sutra sam planirao kupit i7 i dam se kladit da ako ga kupim ce ryzen ubrzo izaci i biti povoljnija kupovina :P
<Mmike> obruT, kaj ces kupit?
<Mmike> ja kupio 4790K pred 2 bozica, i gledam vec 2 nove godine da si kupim nesto novo, i nemam kaj
<obruT> mislio sam 7700, necu K, ne mislim overclockati, a i svidja mi sa tih 65W
<Mmike> 3k kuna?
<Mmike> da, to je kabastojezero
<Mmike> al' isti kufer k'o 4790
<Mmike> pa mislim da mi se ne isplati mijenjati 
<obruT> jeftiniji je 200 kuna od 4790K, a u nekim stvarima je malo i brzi, u nekima malo sporiji, al tu su negdje
<obruT> sto me onak zivcira, skoro 4 godine noviji procesor, brzina tu negdje...
<obruT> u kurcu je ta cijela industrija, nist se ne pomice
<Mmike> obruT, ja sam 4790K platio 2k kuna
<obruT> novi ?
<Mmike> da, u svijetmedija
<Mmike> proc i plocu sam tamo kupio
<Mmike> ploca bila oko 1200-1500 kuna
<obruT> kak sad dodje preko 3kkuna ?
<Mmike> 2900
<Mmike> 1990 kuna ili tak nekak je kostao
<Mmike> bas cu racun potrazit
<Mmike> mozda brijem :D
<obruT> da je soma kuna poskupio u dvije godine ? onak, ocekivo bi da procesorima s vremenom pada cijena :P
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nekak sam bio uvjeren da sam 2k kuna platio
<SilverSpace> Vidimo da koristite adblock pa bi bilo lijepo da ga ugasite. Hvala!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> malo morgen
<obruT> pocelo se sve vise sajtova zalit na to.. al nabijem ih, da su pristojni s reklamama sve ok, al kad mi komp postane neupotrebljiv jer sam im otvorio stranicu, koji ih jebe
<obruT> ak mi ne zele prikazati sadrazaj, niti ne moraju, ima drugih koji hoce
<obruT> ima tu i nesto do smeca od firefoxa, al sta drugo da koristim ? googleovo spijunsko sranje ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebi ga svi danas spijuniraju 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce znati i kaj jedes
<SilverSpace> *jebes
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ne znaju sto jebem, al znaju sto bi jebo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas mi se svida ovaj box
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8U4d-aJInk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: NEW! Beelink SEA I - RTD Realtek 1295DD, HDMI IN PIP Video Recording and SATA Hard Disk TV BOX :: Duration: 02:51 :: Views: 981 uploaded by TV Box & Mini PC :: 14 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> ja cu popizdit od ovih kompova... nekad je bilo jednostavno sastavit konfiguraciju, danas pazi na ovo, ono , bla bla...
<SilverSpace> e da
<accounta1t> SilverSpace: :)
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znas kaj danas kupit a da to ne bu puno previse para
<accounta1t>  /nick accountant
<obruT> Mmike: ivoks jel se vi igrate sto s autopilotom ili jos uvijek deployate openstack s juju-om ?
<Mmike> kak mislis - jos uvijek )
<obruT> pa sta ja znam, sto nije taj autopilot nesto klik-klak, evo openstacka ? :) (nisam ga proucavo, samo vidim da ga canonical izbacuje kao default)
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> ja ga nisam nikad koristio
<ivoks> openstaci koje ja deployam stu prekomplicirani za autopilot
<obruT> pa tak se i meni cini, sto je vise toga automatizirano, to se previse toga podrazumijeva, cim hoces nesto imalo custom, djenja
<ivoks> pa cuj, sve to mozes konfigurirati nakon deploymenta
<ivoks> ali autopilot je dosta 'jednostavan' po pitanju mrezne infrastrukture
<ivoks> ja bi ga nazvao demoware
<obruT> upravo je mrezna infrastruktura ono na sto sam trosio najvise vremena kod customiziranja tripleo instalacije
<ivoks> eh, vidis
<ivoks> taj dio autopilot uopce ne dira
<ivoks> on ocekuje gotov maas
<ivoks> a taj dio s cutom mrezom je ono sto rjesava maas
<ivoks> znaci imas maas koji ti hendla hardveraj
<ivoks> to je API za tvoj DC; menadziras servere; particije, ip adrese, itd
<obruT> igrao sam se s maasom pa znam kak radi
<ivoks> e, juju ti koristi maas kao cloud
<obruT> ma znam taj dio :) znam kak fercera :)
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> onda nemoj gledati autopilot :)
<obruT> samo me za ovaj autopilot zanimalo jel to vata maha ili ne :)
<ivoks> pa hvata, ali ovisi o namjeni
<ivoks> on opet koristi juju
<ivoks> isto kao i conjure-up
<obruT> SilverSpace: http://gizmodo.com/how-a-bike-with-infinite-gears-changed-the-way-i-commut-1791941295
<SilverSpace> obruT: koja je to kita :D
<SilverSpace> taman za mene penzica :)
<accountant> laku noc
<accountant> svima
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-04
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A> pospanci
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, jesi bio u linksu?
<sillyslux> nema taj stick vise na naslovnoj
<obruT> links!
<obruT> upravo idem tamo :)
<sillyslux> ajj
<obruT> nakon valjda 15-20 godina napustam vjernost AMD-u i kupujem intela :P
<obruT> ok, nije 20, ali 15 je :)
 * obruT ne zna racunat
<sillyslux> aj pogledaj je ima 16GB stick na ponudi
<sillyslux> sandisk 19kn
<obruT> ok, ak ima, kupim ih sve :)
<obruT> pa cu ih prodavat za 40kn ak si hoces nabavit :)
<sillyslux> haha, kolicina ogranicena
<sillyslux> ono normalne kolicine
<jelly> di kad sto
<sillyslux> a valjda je cijeli grad vec rezervirao putem interneta
<jelly> nek su rezervirali, meni je 5 minuta do Linksa pjehe :-)
<sillyslux> pejsta sam link prije 2 dana
<jelly> <sillyslux> mhh https://www.links.hr/hr/article/vikend-akcija-usb-stick-sandisk-19kn
<sillyslux> ajj ja moram na autobus i vozat se sat vrimena
<sillyslux> to!
<sillyslux> nema ga vise na naslovnoj pa sad neznam hoculi u split
<obruT> pise RASPRODANO
<jelly> problem solved
<obruT> Hvala svima na velikoj zainteresiranosti i kupnji!
<sillyslux> oh haha nista onda
<sillyslux> mogu i bez
<obruT> nista, odo potrosit pun kua para, mislim da zadnjih 5 kompova koje sam si kupio nisu zajedno kostali koliko cu spickat sad na jedan :P
<sillyslux> oarrr
<sillyslux> pa dobro onda subota, sta sad??
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: pj
<SilverSpace> oj
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: bio u 9:20 u linksu i kaze lik da su ljudi u 7:30 vec u redu stajali :)
<SilverSpace> sve rasprodano u par minuta
<sillyslux> oO
<SilverSpace> u 8h su otvorili ducan :)
<sillyslux> ne volim te ljude bas...
<SilverSpace> eh to je isto kad su cekali pred centrima na otvaranju 
<SilverSpace> to mi nikada nije jasno 
<SilverSpace> ja da nisam iso po kruh ne bi ni isao zbog toga
<sillyslux> a nisi niti dobio il jesi?
<sillyslux> milim da bi moga mijenjat nik za stalno... zbog onog sil...
<sloft> my new me :D
<SilverSpace> jos jedan S
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sloft: nisam nije vise bilo 
<sloft> hah
 * sloft feels so sloft today
<jelly> uskoro novi OpenWRT, pardon, LEDE https://lwn.net/Articles/713241/ https://downloads.lede-project.org/releases/17.01.0-rc1/targets/
<jelly> bas me zanima dal ce sysupgrade sa starog OpenWRT-a radit :-)
<jelly> ak ispadem s interneta, onda znate da nije radilo :-)
<jelly> > Sysupgrades from OpenWrt to LEDE or vice versa are supported but it is advised not to keep settings to benefit from the updated defaults.
<jelly> vratija se sime
<CrazyLemon> nije ti se dalo čekati na stable release? :)
 * CrazyLemon če pričekati još tjedan dana
<jelly> s obzirom da je trenutni firmver bio iz rane 2015 ili kasne 2014, svaki update je dobrodosao
<jelly> samo sto se vise ne sjecam kako se ukljuci 12, 13 kanal
<CrazyLemon> ja nemam ništa posebno naštimano oko wifija pa mi normalno pokaže 12,13 kanal
<CrazyLemon> osim country..taj je na SI
<obruT> SilverSpace: tu ekipu je vjerojatno prijevoz kostao vise nego to sto su ustedjeli s nekom akcijom...
<jelly> hm
<obruT> jelly: jel radi taj lede ? :)
<jelly> radi isto ko i onaj prije, izgleda
<obruT> ja sam na jednom sx763 na wrt-u zaboravio faking admin password i ne mogu ga pogodit, a nikako poslije nisam uspio ponovo utocit firmware :P
<obruT> i sad imam uredjaj koji, je li, radi ono sto je nekad trebo radit, al mi za to vise ne treba u tom nacinu rada :P
<jelly> bruteforceaj
<jelly> bar je to lako prek ssh :-)
<obruT> u teoriji bih mogao, mislim da sam stavio neki od "defaultnih" pa bi mogo nabavit neke keyworde za neki bruteforcer
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kaj nejde na wrt reset u sev mod
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da to ide jer koliko se sijecam ja sam to radio na 703 tplinku
<obruT> SilverSpace: nije pomoglo bilo sto sto sam probao
<obruT> a nist, vrijeme da novokupljene komponente slozim i ubacim u kuciste, ovaj komp gasim :)
<sloft> ayy sta si sve dobio?
<vileni> obruT: i7 ipak?
<SilverSpace> obruT: hm tko bi ga znao kod mene je radilo na tplinku
<obruT> vileni: yep, ne da mi se cekat da vidim sto ce AMD izmislit
<obruT> za dobrobit covjecanstva, vjerojatno sam se sjebo, al eto :)
<obruT> ovo mi je prvi intel jos od, sad se ne sjecam, pentiuma mmx ili 486-tice
<obruT> nesto mi zvrnda u glavi da sam mozda imao cak neki mmx na 200 MHz ili tako nesto pa sam presao na durone i to je to, djenja intel
<ivoks> tko zna sambu?
<ivoks> pa ja ovo ne kuzim...
<ivoks> slozim ju s ldap backendom
<ivoks> i ako te korisnike ne omogucim i na sustavu, nece mi raditi
<ivoks> pdbedit -L
<ivoks> pokaze sve korinike, naravno s izmisljenim uidima
<ivoks> uzasno me zivcira
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne cudi se ja imam sve iste postavke na jedno racunalo se hoce spojit na drugo me i sad ga znaj zasto
<ivoks> al to su klijenti
<ivoks> mene zanima server
<obruT> ivoks: e jebiga, slago sam tak nesto nekad jos prije, ima par caka, al da ga jebes ne sjecam se sad iz glave...
<ivoks>   enum_group_memberships failed for S-1-5-21-3944401525-1922733986-4133490434-501: NT_STATUS_INTERNAL_DB_CORRUPTION
<ivoks>   Failed to generate session_info (user and group token) for session setup: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<ivoks>   SID S-1-5-21-3944401525-1922733986-4133490434-3000 -> getpwuid(10000) failed
<ivoks> kakve su to glupe greske
<ivoks> ludim vec
<ivoks> zasto uopce pokusava getpwuid()
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/82/f9/fc82f913bdc28c1916a76709bcc94105.jpg
<ivoks> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_%26_LDAP
<ivoks> "The most anoying thing is that samba relies on the host OS and thus needs uid/gid for a user."
<ivoks> pa jebote te takav softver
<ivoks> to eksplicitno ne zelim
<ivoks> sve uide i gide ima u ldapu
<ivoks> kaj tamo ne gleda
<ivoks> pas masters
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ne ide taj sx763 u openwrt failsafe mod ? koliko znam trebao bi ici 
<SilverSpace> pa se onda telnetas u njega
<ivoks> trump je fakat lud
<ivoks> a jesam i ja panj
<ivoks> fail2ban me banao :)
<SilverSpace> zasto je lud 
<SilverSpace> zato kaj ne vozi po regulama 
<ivoks> pa lud je kad kaze da ustavni sudac radi protiv zakona
<ivoks> u anglosakonskom pravu ustavni sudci su iznad zakona, a ispod ustava
<ivoks> oni odredjuju jesu li zakoni ispravni ili ne, i mogu ih ponistavati
<ivoks> ma mislim... cemu opce rasprava
<ivoks> lik je ludjak
<ivoks> jesi ti slusao njegov inaguracijski govor?
<ivoks> dijete iz 5. razreda osnovne skole bi slozilo bolji
<ivoks> ministrica mu dodja na inauguraciju u odijelu s gumbima u obliku lubanja
<ivoks> "alternativne cinjenice"
<ivoks> pa dobro koji k... zasto ga CIA ne smakne vise?
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL09PL-bzbM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: America First, Belgium Second! (BELGIUM REACT TO THE NETHERLANDS WELCOMES TRUMP) #EverySecondCounts :: Duration: 01:59 :: Views: 92,842 uploaded by Mixtape Friend :: 469 likes :: 100 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> najbolji je onaj s njemackom
<ivoks> kad veli 'mi njemci znamo sa zidovima'
<ivoks> 'mi smo napravili zid, a rusi su ga platili'
<ivoks> :DDD
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSm8Fwuq4cY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: America first Germany second :: Duration: 02:55 :: Views: 19,700 uploaded by Max Mustermann :: 169 likes :: 38 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> ova verzija je bolja
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7dJAVwb19k
<datase> ^ YouTube :: ENGLISH SUBTITLES | America First Germany Second :: Duration: 03:13 :: Views: 1,763 uploaded by JashArrow :: 10 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da ne govorimo da se covjek ne zna ni odjenuti. kravata mu visi 10cm ispod remena
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma ne mogu svi biti manekeni :)
<SilverSpace> cinjenica je da je amerima jao si ga njima jebi ga vidjecemo sto nakon godinu dana sta ce to ispasti 
<SilverSpace> Obama je dobio nobelovu nagradu za mir a ni dana njegove vladavine nije bilo mira 
<SilverSpace> jedini americki predsjednik koji je svo vrijeme mandata ratovao 
<jelly> ivoks: zasto bi ga CIA maknula?  On ce uvesti fasizam, i kad se sve uvede a manji dio ukine, onda ce se njega kao figuru maknuti i staviti nekog klasicnog politicara
<jelly> a sve bitno sto je uveo ce ostati na snazi :-)
<Vlado9A> i sve je to dobro isplanirana globalistička strategija :D
<jelly> ono sto Trump radi su izvrsni potezi _protiv_ globalizacije
<jelly> steta sto je moron pa od tog dijela poteza nece ostati puno
<Vlado9A> bio sam jako euforican i navijao sam za Trumpa tijekom predizborne kampanje, ali iskreno, ne vjerujem da ce uspjeti u svojim namjerama protiv globalista... vjerojatno ce se dogoditi da ce, kako to obicno biva, globalisti sve njegove poteze /iskoristiti i upotrijebiti protiv njega
<Vlado9A> no dobro... bumo videli :)
<Vlado9A> mozda/valjda :)
<SilverSpace> hm ma nece :)
<Vlado9A> a u zadnje sam se vrijeme s politike (opet) prebacio u fazu slusanja gramofona :) ... trenutno sviraju Crveni koralji - Ruže su crvene :)
<Vlado9A> i da, htio sam spomenuti sambu... ne koristim je vec godinama jer mi je isla na zivce :D
<Vlado9A> imam 100-tinjak uscuvanih LP-a... i to se s gramofona cuje bas dobro :)
<SilverSpace> :) stari zvuk opet u modi 
<Vlado9A> pred cca 5 (i vise) godina sam si izripao 80-ak LP-a, ali nisam sacuvao originalne datoteke, nego samo kaj sam pretvorio sve u ogg... umjesto da sam pretvorio u mp3... 
<Vlado9A> jer sada kada imam mini liniju koja ima usb port, ne mogu slusati te ogg datoteke na to...
<Vlado9A> mada, uvijek mogu pretvoriti sve to u mp3, ali ne da mi se vise s tim gubiti vrijeme... radije stavim da mi svira gramofon :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja svoj gramafom poklonio 
<SilverSpace> i ostalo mi par ploca
<SilverSpace> ovo bum si kupil http://www.index.hr/images3/d21c313e-9a4c-4606-885d-cf4d406f8954.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Aston Martin
<Vlado9A> lol :)
<Vlado9A> nice pic :D
<SilverSpace> samo 280.000 eura
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images3/cc3c0621-20f3-4a4d-8ee6-66b0d286f756.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images3/990d35ac-6e08-4b09-86a4-0561e66cc320.jpg
<SilverSpace> yah
<Vlado9A> hehe... da, tom autu vjerojatno nis ne fali :)
<SilverSpace>  
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: fali
<SilverSpace> jedan ovakav konj za volanom :)
<Vlado9A> al da je lijep, je... kao pravi auto :D
<Vlado9A> lol :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images3/fa64d08e-83a3-42a5-a4a1-3eb21333f4dd.jpg
<SilverSpace> bas je ljepotan
<SilverSpace> 603 KS
<Vlado9A> da ja imam takav auto, bio bih glavna faca kada bih subotom išao u Sesvete na plac :D
<Vlado9A> now playing denis&penis - program tvog kompjutera :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> pjesma je nastala vjerojatno inspirirana nekim komodorcem ili amigom :D
<SilverSpace> o da
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> neki Basic :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwVAR6HClmI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Learning BASIC Programming: Lesson 1 :: Duration: 09:59 :: Views: 474,498 uploaded by jaywalker512 :: 1,515 likes :: 119 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> steta kaj se nisam tog primio ozbiljno 
<SilverSpace> a mogo sam
<Vlado9A> spremio sam si ovaj youtube link jer trenutno ne mogu (na starom 1 core cpu kompu), apdejtam gstreamer pakete a to se tu u arch-u kompajlira ispočetka
<Vlado9A> pa dugo traje :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-05
<vileni> pita me google places za kostu "is this place historic?"
<vileni> pa naravno da je
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<sillyslux> kad bozic i nova godina padnu na isti dan... https://liliputing.com/2017/02/report-intel-launch-kaby-lake-chip-amd-radeon-graphics.html
<vileni> narucuje zena vegetarijansku pizzu i trazi da joj stave i sunke gore
<obruT> vileni: vjerojatno jefinije nego naruct neku sa sunkom i trazit papriku, articoke, kukuruz i sve ostalo jos jos ide na vege :)
<vileni> obruT: vjerojatno, ali nismo cijenu gledali nego to sto joj nijedna druga nema dovoljno povrca, pa je ovo bilo jednostavnije :)
<accountant> dbaraveče
<accountant> *dobra
<accountant> Zašto moj kopm ne dektektira usb stick dok druge hoće 
<accountant> stick pokrećem na drugom kompjuteru uredno
<sillyslux> jesi pogleda u log?
<accountant> sillyslux: http://pastebin.com/YfX2wDfg
<accountant> ne snalazim se 
<accountant> :)
<sillyslux> hmpf... ni ja
<sillyslux> nije mu dodjelio sdn
<accountant> tako je
<accountant> msilm da sam ga naglo išteko
<sillyslux> ali ipak radi u drugom racunalu?
<accountant> da da
<accountant> radi na drugom laptopu
<accountant> isto ubutu 16.04
<sillyslux> hah neznam :(
<accountant> i na ovom rade drugi usb stickovi, samo ovaj ne
<accountant> tako da sam zatečen
<sillyslux> to mora da je bio jeftin... 19kn
<accountant> ne znam
<sillyslux> sandisk
<accountant> Kingston , 16 GB
<sillyslux> 16gb
<sillyslux> ha ne taj
<sillyslux> ne znam
<accountant> frend mi ga je donjeo da mu snimm turbo folk
<accountant> možda neće radi turbo folka
<accountant> linux ne podržava turbo folk :)
<sillyslux> new kids?
<accountant> ceca seka braco
<sillyslux> ahh
<accountant> ma imao sam ovaj isti problem prije deset godina
<accountant> onda mi je tu Ivoks pomogao
<accountant> mislim
<accountant> na nekom ubuntu
<accountant> 8.04
<sillyslux> hmm
<accountant> vjerojatno treba nešto zbrisati negdje
<Vlado9A> accountant: na tvom bih mjestu probao restartati ubuntu
<accountant> Hvala Vlado9A, ali to je too much for me!
<accountant> Laku noc!
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-29
<bartiduu> pozdrav imam pitanje: sef naravno dobio ransom-ware windows masina. Zanima me ako itko ima znanje kao se to makne da ne plati  
<jelly> reinstaliras windowse, vratis datoteke s backupa
<bartiduu> backupa?
<jelly> da
<bartiduu> ako imas backup
<jelly> ako nemas backup onda si blesav
<bartiduu> naravno... buduci da svi misle da ne trebaju tako ni on nije mislio
<bartiduu> znaci gotovo
<Mmike> bartiduu, pozdravi sefa, promijeni posao :D
<SilverSpace> dam
<jelly> bartiduu: da, "nije mislio" je kljucna sintagma ak nema backupa
<SilverSpace> pih ponedjeljak 
<SilverSpace> odgadao ciscenje sestrinog racunala sve dok nije doslo do pregrijavanja 
<SilverSpace> kad microsoft napise da ce vam novi windozi omogući brz, gladak i siguran rad odmah mi je lakše
<jelly> gladak?
<SilverSpace> kazu neka nova verzija windoza neki polaris bez podrške za 32bitne aplikacije
<SilverSpace> jelly: gladak jos i da ali siguran bas i ne :)
<SilverSpace> i jos ktome minimalne hardverske resurse
<jelly> ionako windowsi ne troše niš u odnosu na chrome i firefox
<SilverSpace> operacijskim sustavom koji bi trebao izaći 2019
<SilverSpace> jelly: to da
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i sa njim ciljaju i na mobilnih uređaja
<SilverSpace> opet
<SilverSpace> nisu odustali od mobitela
<pav> jutar
<jelly> putar
<pav> kako kome jelly, kako kome :-)
<obrut> nekima je zavrsilo radno vrijeme :P
<pav> blago njima onda 
<pav> ja sam na pauzi za ručak
<obrut> pa ja sam isto rucao, ali tek nakon obavljenih svih sastanaka, vec je 17:34 :)
<pav> oh, ručera dakle
<pav> ja ću prije nego krene na dostavu pojesti
<pav> stigo mi diy na servis :-D
<obrut> diy sta ?
<pav> ma
<jelly> <div>
<pav> ne vidim više od gladi lol
<pav> Dji
<pav> dron
<obrut> aaa :)
<obrut> cool :)
<pav> polako se smanjuje priliv laptopa u servis, ovih zaostalih "kad skupim lovu ide na popravak" od nove godine. Samo pitam čime su ga zalili
<pav> CocaCola, Cedevita, Pivo
<pav> tim redom :-)
<pav> a di si ti obrut ? :-) jel tamo toplo ili jako hladno vani
<pav> btw jelly, jutar je stajne svijesti ;-P
<pav> ti bi to trebao znati :-)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kud ti pozurio ostarit ces prije nas :)
<bartiduu> Mmike: mah rekao mu proguglaj
<bartiduu> i sta si skidao
<Mmike> ha?
<bartiduu> ma sefu koji je dobio ramsomW
<bartiduu> ransom
<SilverSpace> pa kak to popusis
<SilverSpace> umjetnik
<bartiduu> ma pojma nemam...kao skidao je flash sa neke druge stranice a ne sa adobe
<jelly> što si stariji sve lakše i lakše
<jelly> zašto bi uopće išao skidati flash ručno, zar updatei za to sad ne idu preko windows update
<pav> SilverSpace: reći ću ti ja kak popuišiš
<pav> gledam ljude tužnog pogleda uprtog u pod kad im kažeš da za podatke nema spasa
<SilverSpace> pav: ha daa :)
<pav> "samo sam tu malo klinula, vidla da nij to i pobrisala mail..."
<pav> a na računalu evidencija zaliha plina
<SilverSpace> :(
<pav> o da
<pav> pa se ti zezaj s nekoliko Ministarstava u paketu, od sutra.
<SilverSpace> i sigurno nema kopiju toga 
<pav> SilverSpace: ransomware kripta do čeg stigne. Ako ima sinhronizaciju, može i nju baciti.
<SilverSpace> zato ja svako malo sestru potam kad si zadnjiput kopirala svoje podatke sa racunala 
<SilverSpace> a nikako nece na linux 
<jelly> pav: greška u koracima je unaprijed, zašto je jedina kopija "evidencija zaliha plina" na nečijoj radnoj stanici
<SilverSpace> kupio sam klješta za lan kabele krimpat jer su mi jedno vrijeme nonstop trebala uzimao ih od susjeda i sad kad sam kupio ni jednom ih jos nisam iskoristio 
<SilverSpace> koja karma
<sillyslux_> lol tako i ja
<SilverSpace> uvijek je to tako 
<pav> SilverSpace: Tako je moralo biti. Amen :-)
<pav> jelly: u excelu, ne moram to posebno naglašavati, zar ne? Nije to jedino što je popio rsmware LOL
<pav> SilverSpace: ne mora na Linux. Windows 10 Home, bez ikakvih posebnih dodataka (čitaj bez third party antivirusa, etc) je dovoljna zaštita.
<pav> <evil_grin mode=on>
<pav> samo vas čekam :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-30
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> motogp punom parom rade
<SilverSpace> jeddva cekam 
<vileni_> jel lorenzo jos uvijek najbrzi
<SilverSpace> danas da 
<SilverSpace> Pedrosa drugi
<SilverSpace> honda u novim bojam tj. drugaciji dizajn
<sillyslux_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TypQX-Jx0hI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Gen2 Formula E Car Unveiled :: Duration: 01:48 :: Views: 13,920 uploaded by ABB Formula E :: 1,354 likes :: 39 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> e
<SakiKnin> dobravečer
<SakiKnin> tiha večer
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-31
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/xorg-will-default-display-server-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas ga jebu 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmBxVfQTuvI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dinah Washington: What Difference A Day Makes :: Duration: 02:30 :: Views: 3,711,414 uploaded by phalenopsis1 :: 21,390 likes :: 295 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Vlado9A> Ahoj svima ;) . Imam pitanje jedno ako netko slucajno zna odgovor. Frend na poslu je dobio novi laptop Acer i unutra je neki acer linux, kernel 4.2.nesto ali izgleda da nema gui, startx ne igra. Zna li netko nesto o tome, tnx.
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: da nema gui to ti je mini instalacija samo da zadovolji propise
<vileni_> bas su mogli i normalnu instalaciju staviti
<SilverSpace> vileni_: da bas
<Vlado9A> Ma izgleda... a bas sam se ponadao da je unutra ubuntu, ali nazalost, nula bodova :)
<vileni_> pa instaliraj mu sad, gotovo je za 30min zajedno sa skidanjem isoa
<Vlado9A> Budem frendu ponudio da mu instaliram ubuntu... tnx SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: di je kupljen 
<Vlado9A> Nemam vremena sad...
<Vlado9A> A tu negdje u Zg
<SilverSpace> to cesto u mikronisu tak 
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace, firma se zove Asbis, ali nema maloprodaju
<Vlado9A> Nema veze, bude kolega sam odlucio kaj ce... tnx 
<Vlado9A> Ali laptopic ne izgleda lose, 14", model aspire es1-433-31
<Vlado9A> bez optickog pogona
<Vlado9A> 2515 kn bez pdv-a
<SilverSpace> cak mu je i reza ok 1920x1080
<Vlado9A> Okay, moram dalje, tnx, see you all later
<SilverSpace> Formula 1 ukinula grid djevojke
<jelly> a postojale su neke grid đevojke?
<obrut> sta su djevojke ?
<jelly> ^
<obrut> (citam sta se pisalo unatrag...)
<obrut> mozda na ovom aceru stavili linux bez guia jer graficka nije podrzana :)
<obrut> a ovo s waylandom bi reko da sam ocekivo.. :P
<pav> formula 1 grid matrix Neo girls :)
<jelly> ni prvi ni zadnji put da se ubuntu zaleti
<pav> obrut, uvijek je tako sa Acer-ima
<jelly> sva sreca pa se isprave na vrijeme za LTS 
<pav> ha, nije to lako, svakih 6mj release
<jelly> a ova izdanja između LTS-ova me ne fermaju ni 5% tak da je to ok 
<pav> Evo i Apple i Microsoft to isprobavaju
<pav> čak je i M$ izmislio Windows 10 LTS
 * pav čeka šamar od Mmike u kutu sobe
<jelly> MS je ljukav, Windowsi kao stoje na 10 a svakih 9 mjeseci unutra novi kernel, novi fičuri
<jelly> te Fall Update the Creator's Update te ovo ono
<pav> jelly: m$ je uvijek bio ljukav k'o ljisica
<pav> stajat će oni na 10 sve dok MacOS stoji na X
<pav> to je hrvanje grčko-rimskim stilom, obrut zna kaj je to
<pav> doduše ovo je više arapsko-rimski stil LOL
<pav> fu, Izet Hajrović, pravi dinamovac
<pav> negk jelly 
<pav> kak da ubrzam ove tvoje poslodavece u instalala ciji paketa?
<pav> Prošlo je 10 dana od potpisivanja ugovora, ni pisma ni razglednice od njih
<pav> a treba samo uštekat paricu i gotovo
<sillyslux> ali ipak ms-u triba windows10-s is sad ovi neki novi polaris
<pav> sve je u stanu
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2018/01/report-microsoft-working-modern-version-windows-10-code-named-polaris-might-not-want.html
<pav> sve je ostalo od T-Coma na firmu, Å¡to sam ukinuo
<pav> Sad čekam da dođe Iskon monter
<pav> i čeka se "parica" na optici
<pav> baš.
<pav> "Znate, kad ste otkazali T-Comu izgubili ste paricu", kaže obaviješeteni student na SZK Iskona :)
<pav> ha jelly ?
<pav> kaj nema više parica jelly ?:-P
<jelly> pav: to sve rade vanjski nekim svojim magičnim tempom, mogu pitat SAA ali nećeš ni ti nit ja biti pametniji od odgovora :-|
<jelly> dakle tvoja parica je u nekom queueu negdje i monter plaćen 2400kn će jednom doći spojit
<pav> omg jelly 
<pav> radiš u firmi okružen polusposobnim studentima
<pav> baš me zanima na što će ovo izaći
<pav> "magičnim tempom"
<pav> veli mala "Ako ž
<pav> ups
<jelly> outsourcing je jedna zanimljiva stvar koja omogućava ljepše financijske rezultate na papiru... a kvaliteta (isporuke) usluge?  Nije ni na prvom ni na drugom mjestu
<pav> veli mala "Ako želite mogu vas spojiti sa tehničkom službom da vam objasni načine spajanja optike na centrali"
<jelly> tako da ni jedan provider, osim moožda B.Neta/VIP-a, nema svoje montere
<pav> to je bilo nakon Å¡to smo prvo apsolviral i paricama
<pav> je, to je usko grlo u T-Comu
<pav> sami su si krivi Å¡to su ih prvotno otpustilil
<jelly> pav: last mile (well, last 150m) za optiku je ta ista parica, i moš se jebat
<pav> jelly: 
<pav> gledam žutu žicu ispod stola
<pav> ne znam koji dio moje rečenice "spojite me sa vašim nadređenim" nije shvatila...
<pav> Ali bude već shvatila da je pogriješila
<pav> jer kad Vrdoljak krene po vertikali, e jebiga
<pav> kasno je sad.
<pav> "ne mogu vas spojiti s mojim nadređenim" jednostavno nije niti dovoljno niti isitna LOL
<pav> Tak da očekujem odmah dva uređaja za Iskon TV u istu cijenu, popust od 20% za prvih godinu dana, te dodatni set kanala kroz 2 godine. HBO naravno ne moram spominjati.
<pav> Idem pisat mail.
<jelly> na reklamacije@iskon.hr? :-)
<pav> o da
<pav> Zapamtit će oni nas, i my ex i mene hahaha
<pav> jelly: bolje me najavi tamo hahaha
<pav> pa da ne moram ić vertikalom
<pav> Jer eto ne mora danas bit. Prihvatit ću ako dođu sutra ujutro.
<jelly> "Doći će vam nezadovoljni korisnik sa zoljom i bombom.  Ne brinite za bombu, deaktivirana je"
<pav> "Doći će vam nezadovoljni korisnik uz čiji OIB dolazi procedura za postupanje" haha
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> hologram djevojke 
<pav> nice
<pav> url SilverSpace 
<pav> jelly: u ostalom zolje su po 100 €, kaj ne?
<SilverSpace> pav: nema  :)
<pav> kako nema SilverSpace, majku mu poljubim ? 
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS9x-L7mBTA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dancing sexy girls 3D pyramid hologram 2k :: Duration: 14:36 :: Views: 239,051 uploaded by 3D Hologram Video :: 562 likes :: 55 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Antonio__> Pozdrav svima, dobivam ovaj error prilikom update: E: The repository 'http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-backports Release' does no longer have a Release file. N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default. Može mala pomoć kako da to riješim?
<SilverSpace> probaj server zamjeniti da nije hr
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da nema vise podrske za tu verziju ubuntu
<Antonio__> A kako mijenjam server? Sto dodam. Ovo sam pokusao povuc sa apt get sudo-apt-install
<pav> Antonio__: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pav> stavi # na početku linije u kojoj je zesty
<pav> snimi
<pav> i onda napravi update
<Antonio__> Hmm, imam više tih linija, sve počinju sa: deb <hr.URL> ....
<Antonio__> kako da znam koja je?
<Antonio__> I drugo pitanje: kako je on uopće odlučio povlačiti sa hr?
<SilverSpace> zesty-backports
<SilverSpace> taj red
<SilverSpace> Antonio__: istalirao si na hr i onda on odabere i hr
<Antonio__> ok, jel mogu kako sejvat u vimu ako nisam koristi sudo za editiranje ovog fajla? 
<Antonio__> :wq! mi ne pomaze
<Antonio__> nasa 
<Antonio__> vim <3
<Antonio__> javlja mi isto i za us servere. Jel moguće da je do toga što je Ubuntu Gnome distra? 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je prestala podrska za tu 17.04 verziju prvi mjesec je kraj 
<pav> Antonio__: 
<pav> ne
<pav> moraš ući u vim sa sudo
<pav> inače ne možeš snimiti
<Antonio__> pav, da skuzio sam. probao sam sa !sudo wq! ali nije baš pomoglo 
<pav> nee :)
<pav> izađi pa uđi :)
<pav> iako, preporučio sam ti nano
<Antonio__> ma pokušavam se riješit nanoa :D
<pav> nano je ok
<pav> ja ga koristim na Debian distrama
<SilverSpace> vi je ok 
<Antonio__> vjerujem da vi =/= vim ? :D
<SilverSpace> nano ne volim 
<SilverSpace> da
<pav> SilverSpace: je, jer je na većini distribucija unutar default instalacijhe
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 17.04 bit će podržan za 9 mjeseci do siječnja 2018. godine
<SilverSpace> to je to 
<Antonio__> mislio sam da je support puno duži: bar godinu dana, a LTS do 3 
<Antonio__> ok, jel mogu kako napraviti upgrade?
<Antonio__> zanimljivo, sad mi sudo apt upgrade radi, nije htio. removao sam source.list i rekao da povlaci sa us servera. Vidjet cemo.
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/search?q=ubuntu+17.04+upgrade+to+17.10&oq=Ubuntu+17.04+up&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j69i60j0l4.10166j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<Antonio__> pav kad već spominješ debian, koja je razlika izmedju apt i aptitude ?
<SilverSpace> google zna :)
<SilverSpace> uh ja nedavno nadogradio jer mi ponudio 
<SilverSpace> jedino nema unity sad je gnome 
<SilverSpace> ja sam doinstalirao unity pa i dalje imam 
<Antonio__> Ako sam dobro zaključio iz ovog što sam pročitao, 17.10 Ubuntu Gnome ni ne postoji jer je 17.10 došao sa instaliranim Gnomeom. 
<Antonio__> tj. 17.10 je Ubuntu Gnome 
<pav> Antonio__: aptitude je bio in favour na debianu kao paket manager
<pav> no sad je apt
<pav> ali su oba u upotrebi
<pav> kao i Synaptic u Gnometu
<SilverSpace> default je sad gnome
<pav> yup SilverSpace 
<pav> no Antonio__ pita za konzolu
<Antonio__> Intalirao sam si Ubuntu gnome jer mi je unity bio bljakic (17.04) no sad imam nekih problema da upgradeam na vanila 17.10 :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-01
<Antonio__> Pozdrav, skinuh ubuntu 17.10 iso, no nema ga u Downloadsima. Puknem "locate *.iso" da bi ga našao, search ga nađe. Pogledam u file, nema ga. Probam autokomplitat do tog filea, nema ga. LS -a ne pokazuje da je skriven. Any idea? 
<ivoks> masala
<jelly> šišarka
<ivoks> lijepo je ovdje
<ivoks> malo previse komaraca
<ivoks> ali super :)
<ivoks> sljakica
<ivoks> https://scontent.fcgh1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/27073256_10215456872995480_909595550639266216_n.jpg?oh=b15803d59d5c5a9447d6eb3a725a1550&oe=5B1DFCE6
<sillyslux> ommmm... jeli to zasluzeno?
<jelly> ovi suncobrani izgledaju kao da su lose renderirani, sa teksturama premale rezolucije :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' te ima za kompom?
<Mmike> u srcati, jebeno je tebi tamo dolje :D
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Armando Trovaioli - Sesso Matto: Delitto Sessuale
<SaKiKHNH> dobravečer
<SaKiKHNH> kupio sam eSATA kabel za svoj externi HDD, još čekam konverter, sretan sam
<SaKiKHNH> :)
<Mmike> ja sam promijenio sve kablove u svom kucnom storagatoru
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:~$ cat /proc/mdstat 
<Mmike> Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]          
<Mmike> md0 : active raid6 sdc1[13] sdb1[8] sde1[7] sdd1[12] sdf1[10] sdh1[9] sdg1[11]                                               
<Mmike>       14650670080 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [7/7] [UUUUUUU]
<SaKiKnin> laku noć
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-02
<SaKiKnin> Jes, sad sam unaffiliated
<SaKiKnin> :)
<jelly> UUUUUUU
<jelly> koliki diskovi su trenutno najisplativiji, 4TB?
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> bas sam racuno neki dan
<Mmike> cekaj
<Mmike> btw, opet mi je ispo jedan disk
<Mmike> nadam se da je kabl :)
<Mmike> jer jedan kabl nisam zamijeno
<jelly> meni u skoli ispada uvijek isti disk, a nije disk kriv... nakon reboota radi 1 dan ok
<jelly> a ima ukupno 3 diska i neka normalna ploca
<hbogner> sta nije preslo na 6tb da su najisplativiji
<jelly> da bar
<jelly> negdje 3 ili 4TB i dalje
<jelly> ovi gore su svi skuplji $/TB
<jelly> SMR ("shingled") ne gledam
<obrut> ja ne mogu naci zadnju racunicu, a po predzadnjoj su bili 4tb diskovi
<obrut> imao sam u tablici jedno 30 modela diskova, kapacitet, cijena i izracun cijene po mb
<jelly> i moram naci neke ssd-ove koji rade u hp proliantima jer su hpe-ovi preskupi (i sa popustima od Grupe)
<pav> ajme jelly 
<pav> ovi tvoji... 
<pav> "nije uobičajeno..."
<pav> :-)
<pav> Došao ONT uz opciju samoinstalacije, pa se na tehničkoj podršci čude kao pure hahah
<jelly> vjerojatno još nemaju pojma o naked ftth
<pav> lol
<pav> sad sam saznao da T-Com router neće radit sa Iskon ONT-om
<pav> baš da i to vidim
<pav> Uglavno, lik se javi, onda popričamo par rečenica, ona se počne ispričavat i veli da bu nazval malo kasnije...
<pav> K'o da razgovaram s uplakanom ljubavnicom ;-)
<pav> bok sillyslux 
<sillyslux> jut mpf
<sillyslux> dan, dobar dan
<pav> a*
<pav> How are you today sillyslux ?
<pav> :-)
<funnyslux> evo rugam se tojoti
<pav> Å¡ta ti je tojota skrivila?
<funnyslux> https://www.toyota.de/ je promijenila sve linkove sa .html na .json
<pav> nije to tojota promijenila
<pav> već izvođač radova na njihovom webu
<funnyslux> isto i na https://www.toyota.hr/
<pav> čist sumjam da to nije autsorcano
<funnyslux> evo pise toyota, pa cu se njima i rugat
<pav> haha
<pav> pisalo je i na plotu sladoled, pa se Mujo našpranjio
<funnyslux> a sta kazes? sladoledo?
<jelly> funnyslux: jesu linkovi prestali raditi ili kaj?
<funnyslux> pa ne, .json ima neki meaning kao i html ima neki meaning
<pav> zakaj se onda rugaš funnyslux ??
<jelly> funnyslux: nema, dal u URL-u piše .html ili .aspx ili .kupus je tak nebitno
<funnyslux> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7159 ovo je jedno
<funnyslux> pa da, jelly, je
<jelly> ak ti http server veli da Å¡alje text/html, browser ima da parsa html, a to kaj URL u sebi ima .json a ne .kupus je... nebitno
<funnyslux> da
<funnyslux> pa sutra kad promijeni gov.hr sve u .mp4 rugat ces se i tu
<funnyslux> ti
<sillyslux> http://rivergrandrapids.com/rob-bliss-protests-at-fcc-by-slowing-traffic-will-move-for-a-fee/
<sillyslux> tgif
<pav> kaj veliju ovi tvoji jelly, trenutno poteškoće u radu :-)                                                                             
<jelly> pav: dosadan si već s tim mojima
<jelly> valjda je zameo snijeg pakete
<jelly> (bio je poveci ispad u zapadnom dijelu zg) (ne znam je li snijeg uzrok)
<pav> nije snijeg uzrok jelly 
<pav> ex mi je u zapadnom dijelu grada :->
<pav> ma lako Å¡to te malo zezam da su "tvoji". I ti ja znamo sve o tome, ipak je ovo javni kanal :)
<pav> Smeta me kad se koroprativni aparatčik poziva na uspostavljenu proceduru a zna da gleda u nestandardni slučaj, i pri svemu tome krši drugu uspostavljenu proceduru
<pav> daleko od toga da je itko iz te ekipe u krugu "tvoji", pardon maj frenč jelly ;-)
<jelly> ne brini, bit će samo gore kak je počelo :-)
<pav> :-)
<pav> Već se veselim free HBO i HBO Go uslugama, a Iskon još ni ne zna da će mi ih dati. :-)
<pav> Tak je to kad se zezaju s mojom familijom bez razmišljanja jelly LOL
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly> žan klod van.
<SaKiKnin> drugi drugi
<jelly> drugi drugog
<jelly> drugi [dan] drugog [mjeseca]
<SaKiKnin> jelly: tako je :)
<SaKiKnin> brzo dođe i taj drugi mjesec :)
<SilverSpace> dan pedera
<SaKiKnin> SilverSpace: Ha ha
<SilverSpace> http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/APU/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-Processors/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-5-Processor-with-Radeon%E2%84%A2-Vega-Graphics/AMD-Ryzen%E2%84%A2-5-2400G/243
<SilverSpace> cekam ovaj proc
<SilverSpace> trebao bi ovih dana u prodaju 
<pav> bok SaKiKnin 
<SaKiKnin> pav: bok
<pav> jelly: ovi !tvoji su presmiješni :-)
<SilverSpace> pili 
<SilverSpace> pilly
<pav> morao sam na uspon vertikalom lol
<pav> Valjda bumo do ponoći sve sredili
<pav> bwah
<pav> samo čekam da AMD otkrije u svojim procevima rupu veću od melta u Intelovim
<SaKiKnin> točno 10 godina od kada sam prvi put došao na ubuntu-hr na Silverov poziv
<pav> sad svi tak likuju nad Intelom da je to smiješno. Kad se pusti van kaj AMD ima u mikrokodu proca već godinama, bit će smijurije
<pav> ma da SaKiKnin ?
<pav> pod ovim nickom?
<SaKiKnin> pav: da, ili boris, samo bilo je pauza od godinu moćda i više
<pav> fino SaKiKnin 
<SaKiKnin> imam njemačku tastaturu :)
<pav> ja sam tu još od kad je Debian bio krumpir
<pav> To je zapravo prije Ubuntu-a haha
<SaKiKnin> pav: do 2007 sam koristio windowse, za linux faktički nisam ni znao
<SilverSpace> pav: kaj ima amd
<SaKiKnin> moj zadnji windows je XP
<SaKiKnin> i dražao sam ga sve do par godina na odvojeno particiji
<SilverSpace> moj pvc
<pav> SaKiKnin: ja sam u linux vode ušao nešto ranije, tamo kad Red Hat još nije bio komercijalni distro
<pav> Moj prvi Windows je 3.11 :-)
<SaKiKnin> pav: mo prvi susret sa linuxom je sa SUSE distribucijom
<pav> o super
<SaKiKnin> onda ga je valjda Simens kupio
<SaKiKnin> neznam
<pav> SuSe je prvi komercijalni distro
<pav> tada još nije imao OpenSUSE granu
<SaKiKnin> mislim da je to bila 2006
<SaKiKnin> čini mi se
<SaKiKnin> SUSE
<SilverSpace> 3.11 imam orginal u kutiji na disketama koje vjerojatno vise ne rade
<pav> Caldera je bila prvi distro koji sam imao doma
<pav> SilverSpace: najs. Ja imam zip arhivu sa Win od 1.0 - 3.11
<SaKiKnin> Windowse 3.11, 95, 98, 2000, XP, SUSE, UBUNTu
<pav> imiđi disketa
<SaKiKnin> to je sve što sam koristi u ćivotu
<pav> Mada, prvo Å¡to je vrijedilo, a prije PC-a je bila Amiga 1000
<pav> To sam vidio uživo negdje 1987.
<pav> Navodno je bila prva Amiga 1000 na kontinentu.
<pav> prije nje su bile samo igračke :-)
<pav> PC je tada bio opasno skupa igračka
<pav> oko 6.000 DEM je bio neki normalni PC sa HDDom
<SilverSpace> kak se onaj nas zvao iz kucne radinosti 
<pav> da se razumijemo govrim o 8088 procesoru :-)
<pav> Naš PC SilverSpace ?
<pav> Ivel Ultra?
<pav> ili Orao
<SilverSpace> bio nas neki uiz casopisa sinkler tak nekak 
<pav> Sinclair je bio Spectrum 48K, prije njega Sinclair ZX81, a prije njega Sinclair ZX80
<SilverSpace> ili galaksija iz istoimenog casopisa
<pav> Paralelno sa Spectrumom 48K je bio Commodore 64
<pav> e
<pav> Galaksija je bila prva samogradnja
<pav> Pa onda Orao.
<SilverSpace> e da samogradnja
<pav> To su Dejan Ristanović i ekipa oko časopisa Računari osmislili
<pav> jer Spectum je koštao oko 200 DEM
<pav> Spectrum*
<pav> Galaksija je bila bitno jeftinija, imala je pravi keyboard
<pav> i naravno nije imala Z80  procesor :-D
<pav> Baš sam se nedanvo sjetio lametiranja o procesorima u labu OC Nikola Tesla. Vidim da je CEO Intela s ovih prostora
<SilverSpace> evo naso https://www.dejanristanovic.com/galaks.htm
<SilverSpace> ima i emulator
<pav> Å teta je to zapravo. Å teta je Å¡to je Intel 808x postao mainstream
<pav> a Motorola 68K pala u zaborav
<pav> jer bi svijet bio ljepše mjesto, sigurno.
<pav> Danas je to otišlo predaleko
<pav> RT OS-evi su tu.
<pav> RISC nitko ne spominje više
<pav> A djeca kažu "idem kupit rame..."
<pav> neamjući pojma što RAM zapravo znači
<SilverSpace> steta :)
<pav> stari smo :-)
<SilverSpace> yep
<pav> no veseli me nešto drugo
<SilverSpace> klince uopce ne zanima kaj je unutar kutije glavno da radi 
<pav> veseli me Å¡to je napravljen prvi kvantni kopm
<SilverSpace> ja sam najprije morao vidjeti kaj je unutea
<pav> mada mi se čini da je i tu nešto pošlo u krivo kao i uvijek :-)
<pav> Priča je stara k'o Bibilija zapravo
<pav> Kain ubio Abela
<pav> Intel 808x ubio M 68K
<pav> M$ ubio Apple etc...
<pav> sjeaćam se, sjećam se "emulatora math koprocesrora" Znaš li ti kaj je to SilverSpace ?
<jelly> zato se apple reinkarnirao kad se jobs vratio sa NeXT-om i ObjC-om 
<pav> Ma jest jelly 
<pav> ali... uvijek taj prokleti ali. Tko danas radi na NeXT radnim stanicama?
<SilverSpace> kad se sijetim kad je dosao u INU prvi monitor u boji bila je atrakcija jedan jedini monitor u boji u citavoj zgradi 
<SilverSpace> i https://i.ytimg.com/vi/q0s91dhuHNg/hqdefault.jpg
<pav> INU SilverSpace ?
<pav> tko ti radi u INI SilverSpace ?
<SilverSpace> ja u vukovarskoj 
<pav> u Vukovarskoj!
<SilverSpace> ina projekt 
<pav> Ina projekt, da.
<pav> To je jedino ostalo u Vukovarskoj...
<pav> Ina Info je otpirio davno
<pav> Glavnu zgradu je uzela Vlada RH
<SilverSpace> kad sam ja otisao jos je bio tamo 
<SilverSpace> mada su vec ljudi poceli odlaziti
<pav> ček. Radiš li još u INI SilverSpace ?
<SilverSpace> ne odavno 
<pav> tako reci :-)
<pav> ja sam projezdio tamo 1998. - 2015.
<SilverSpace> ja negdje prije unervizijade
<pav> jubilarna za 15 godina nije nešto hahah
<SilverSpace> cetiri ili pet kdodina
<SilverSpace> godina*
<pav> kužim
<pav> ja sam bio tamo 17 godina
<SilverSpace> ni ne sijecam se vise
<pav> I to isključivo u informatici, počevši od CIT-a na dalje
<SilverSpace> poslje sam otiso malo dalje u SDK
<SilverSpace> i onda u rat
<SilverSpace> pa u mirovinu radi bolestine
<pav> Poslije rata je ina oformila CIT, Centar Informacijske Tehnologije
<pav> Blago si ga tebi s mirovinom SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> eh da je zdravlja 
<pav> yup
<pav> meni bi trebalo jedno 2 god min da skupim svu dokumentaciju za invalidsku
<pav> tak da mi se to ne da.
<pav> BTW kad je BFS?
<pav> brb
<SaKiKnin> wumoran kao 100 umornih
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-03
<Mmike> sshuttle
<Mmike> carski
<Mmike> patio sam se uvijek s VPNom prema doma pa onda naokolo da budem 'skroz siguran' 
<Mmike> a sve sto treba je 'sshuttle -r moj.stroj.doma.hr 0.0.0.0/0' :)
<sillyslux> bogte 5.1 potres kod makarske, tu u splitu sigurno jos oko mag 3
<sillyslux> http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/eqinfo/event.php?id=gfz2018cjhc
<Mmike> kak da skuzim na kojem je kontroleru mi koji disk?
<Mmike> sa lsscsi dobijem scsi host id
<Mmike> i onda vidim u /sys/class/ata_port/ataXX/device host ID
<Mmike> i nadjem da je to ata11, recimo
<Mmike> i kaj onda?
<Mmike> [8:0:0:0]    disk    ATA      WDC WD30EZRZ-00Z 80.0  /dev/sdh 
<Mmike>   dir: /sys/bus/scsi/devices/8:0:0:0  [/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:03:00.0/ata11/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0]
<Mmike> to mi lsscsi -v veli
<Mmike> i sad kad velim lspci
<Mmike> jel' gledam ono kaj je pod 0000:00:06.0 ili /0000:03:00.0
<Mmike> 03:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)
<Mmike> valjda to
<SaKiKnin> Laku noć narode!
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-04
<Hrki> Mmike: jel jos majnaš sta?
<Mmike> slabo
<Hrki> a kaj to mineas LTC ?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-28
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> Kupio sam neki dan beelinkov android box , pusta sve zivo , vele i 4K ( nemam 4K telku). Sve to za manje od 6W struje
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj tek sad si uzeo box
<SilverSpace> koji je proc unutra
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http://jebo.me/pas/7v@raw
<BotaniCar> ne znam di da SPDIF kabl kupim, kako sam sekundarno racunalo zamijenio boxom, sad mi na audio pojacalo nije nish spojeno - box nema chincheve
<obrut> BotaniCar: na pojacalu imas spdif ulaz (pojacalo ima DAC) ?
<SilverSpace> nije ti tv spojen na liniju
<SilverSpace> Android 6.0 kak to hm to bi trebalo dolaziti sa 7,1
<obrut> ovaj firewalld je braindamaged :P
<BotaniCar> Mogu potvrditi na nevidjeno, ili mozes ispustiti rant, ti biras ! 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nije mi TV spojen na liniju, TV je izvor zvuka za periode kad deca spavaju, pojacalo za sve drugo. Da, dolazi s 7.X i ima redovna azuriranja, specka koju sam linkao je hardverski tocna.
<BotaniCar> obrut: imam, kaj bi inace kabl kupovao :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: koje pojacalo imas ? i jel to stereo pojacalo ili receiver ? :)
<BotaniCar> neku yamahu koju sam si pred 5-6 godina kupio od povrata poreza. Znam da sam imao soma i pol kuna i jedini kriterij mi je bio da ima minimalnu snagu da uopce potjera zvucnike :)
<BotaniCar> 5 ili 7.1 eeciever je, ali su samo 2 zvulje upiknute
<jelly> BotaniCar: a kad spojis hdmi na pojacalo kaj bude?
<SilverSpace> takvu sam i ja yamahu imao 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kutija ima samo jedan HDMI, taj mi je ustekan na relaciji box<>tv , az box<>reciever imam samo SPDIF slobodan
<BotaniCar> postoji mogucnost chainanja box<HDMI>reciever<HDMI>TV , ali reciever je ejftilen, nisam siguran da ima dvosmjerni HDMI ( rekao bih da je samo input )
<jelly> receiver koji nema ARC u 2018-9 bi bio cudan
<BotaniCar> reciever sam ubo ~2010
<jelly> doduse za taj smjer ti ne treba ARC
<obrut> ja sam sad na mukama sto uzet.. kupio novu telku koja nema analogni audio izlaz (ne znam koji je kua ekipi, prakticki nitko vise ne nudi to) i sad razmisljam kako to spojit na pojacalo... trenutni DAC koji imam za htpc nije bas idealan za to (iako ima opticki ulaz no switchanje ulaza je PITA)... pa sad jel uzet samo neki jeftini DAC samo za telku, uzet novi pravi DAC s vise ulaza pa da bude za sve ili nesto trece...
<BotaniCar> Uzevsi kao pocetnu premisu da imas para, zamijeni i TV i pojacalo ! Kupi i pozlacene kablove!
<jelly> jel dac ima hdmi passthru? :-D
<obrut> pa prakticki vise nemas boljih tv-a s audio izlazima :P
<obrut> odnosno analognim audio izlazima
<obrut> a pojacalo sam razmisljao zamjenit :) ima ih ponesto i sa integriranim DAC-evima
<BotaniCar> Da imam para i volje ici po ducanima, ja bi zamijenio sve. No, imam klince pa ... mogu samo preporuciti da obnovis tehniku prije nego se i tebi dese :)
<obrut> eh, ja nemam volje ic po ducanim i jako sam neodlucan... sto se para tice, skrt sam na tim pizdarijama :P
<obrut> tv sam kupio prije 2 tjedna :)
<BotaniCar> Onda jedan DAC za sve, kaj manje kutija to manje brige.
<BotaniCar> ja bi si kupio telku ali ova Bravia odbija krepat' 
<obrut> ja nisam mogo docekat da stari krepa :) a kako smo preuredili stan i stane nova telka, nisam mogo izdrzat :)
<obrut> stane nova - stane veca
<BotaniCar> To, to , to :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj si napravil s starom telkom ? Bed mi je kaj je sva familija obnovila telke pa nemam kome pokloniti, a glupo mi je prodavati 8g staru telku :)
<obrut> stavio u "skladiste", razmisljam da li ju montirat u spavacu pa da se moze i otamo gledat ili da otfuram starcima
<obrut> iako starija, bolja je od njihogov grundiga
<BotaniCar> U spavacj definitivno moram imati telku za periode gripe i remoteanja iz kreveta, postojeca mi je pre velika .. 
<obrut> bed mi je sto u spavacoj na toj lokaciji gdje bi ju stavio nemam struju, no, s druge strane istog zida imam taman uticnicu :) pa razmisljam samo probusit zid :)
<obrut> mogo bi to izvest da struja dodje drito iza telke, ne bi se ni vidio kabel :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: koliko je velika?  Nama fali jedna za ured :-D
<BotaniCar> jelly: ~110 ( ili veca, morao bi vidjeti )
<jelly> 48" ?
<BotaniCar> Isto je stara ~8 godina, nish se ne sjecam - da nema logo ne bi znao ni da je sony
<BotaniCar> pogledam popodne
<jelly> imperij uzvraca udarac, nemam ideju o velicini u cm
<BotaniCar> hahahhahahah
<BotaniCar> Pitam u sinovoj skoli da bi donirao racunala iz otpisa, jako su se razveselili. Velim da zelim nekakve papire da je zaprimljeno, pitaju zakaj. Rek'o, prije sam donirao pa su racunala otisla doma uciteljima, to sad ne zelim. Sad im je najednom problem i javit ce se. 
<Mmike> obrut, odakle ti zelja za firewalldjem? :)
<jelly> :-DD
<hrvoje> BotaniCar: naša posla :( svaka čast za inicijativu btw
<obrut> Mmike: nemam ja zelje za doticnim, al kad ti uvale na serveru, a ti oces slozit stvari onak kako autor doticnog nije bas zamislio, onda dodje do kolizije i nervoze :)
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> nisam jos nasao niti jedan taj fw manager koji bi mi bio ok
<Mmike> radije sam brljam s ajpitejblzima
<obrut> pa da, drito iptables, slozis ruleove kak oces i djenja
<jelly> gledam sad brljati sa nftablesima
<jelly> debian 10 će preswitchati iptables naredbu sa stare na verziju koja rewritea sve na nftables
<Mmike> lrzip fantasticno kompresira - customer mi postao 60GB log file koji je skompresiran na 800 MB :D
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto lik ima 4 jezgre, pa sad dekompresija isto ide na 4 jezgre i traje satima :D
<BotaniCar> 35 godina Beverly Hills cop-a ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/MixmagMagazine/videos/552143918599128/
<jelly> da, lrzip je super za aplikativne logove sa hrpom istih/slicnih stvari (tipa java stack trace)
<Mmike> i mongodb datadir :)
<Mmike> iako wtiger ima kompresiju neku
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakve veze ima koliko korova je imao onaj tko je pakirao ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, morat ces autore lrzipa pitat :)
<Mmike> pgiz, recimo, uvijek raspakirava singlecore
<BotaniCar> Jedino kaj sam mogao procitati je da velicina raspolozive memorije ima veze ( The lrzip modifications make it scale according to memory size.  )
<Mmike> pbzip2 isto raspakirava s onoliko korova s koliko je skomprimirano
<jelly> ali blok je isto kao bzip2, najvise 1.5MB iirc
<jelly> pa nemre konsolidirati slicne stvari koje su udaljene vise od toliko
<Mmike> mislim da bas moze
<Mmike> zato i trosi hrpu memorije 
<Mmike> i zato tak dobro kompresira
<Mmike> btw, kaj koristite za backupe, tj, jel' koristi tko partimage?
<Mmike> meni partiamge zakon jedino kaj libgzip zna samo single-core, pa je sporo
<jelly> u planu istražiti borgbackup i restic
<Mmike> jelly, trebam nesht za backupirat patricije, nfts po mogucnosti
<Mmike> za linuxe mi lako, rsync i vozi
<jelly> aha.  Pojma.   Koliko često bootaš windowse, možda neki native alat?
<Mmike> ma za rodbinu je to
<Mmike> instlairam windoze sa svim djidjama, zadnje updateove, osiguram se da nemam virua
<Mmike> virusa
<Mmike> i onda partimage
<Mmike> i za 2-3-5 mjeseci kad zovu 'jooooooooooooj, sjebalo se', restoram image, dodam updateova, napravim novi image, i vozi
<BotaniCar> Imas dobru rodbinu, prije nego sam potpuno prestao s takvim rabotama sam ispizdjivao na "a di su mi sad sejvovi iz startkrafta, to sam prosli tjedan imao" :)
<jelly> vidimo i kad je to bilo s obzirom na starost relevantnog softvera
<jelly> makar... bas sam jutros citao nesto o guglovom AI za SC2
<BotaniCar> SC se igra i daas, blizzard i dalje odrzava i turnire. 
<jelly> kao napravili su AI koji ne vara ali pobjeđuje sve najbolje (Koreance)
<obrut> ubija me ovaj remote shell rad preko webexa
<obrut> lag je ubitacan, nekad se ne vidi sve ok, nekad ne vidim faking cursor, a trebam editirat fajl
<obrut> ne bi nikad uspio da vim nema svoje komandne djidje
<hrvoje> obrut: glupo pitanje, zakaj nemreš direktno ssh ili ssh-over-vpn? neki policy?
<SilverSpace> eh probao Manjaro da vidim odkud sad popularnost a kad ono ko da sam windoze istalirao po izgledu :)
<obrut> imaju to u nekoj jebeno zatvorenoj okolini i mozes se spojit samo na vmware konzolu iz specificne mreze :P
<BotaniCar> Meni svaki OS dobro pusta filmove SilverSpace , cak je i KODI isti svugdje :) 
<obrut> cak ni iz ove specificne mreze nemaju IP connectivity na same virtualke, za to treba otic u drugi grad
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja svoj android box ne znam kad sam upalio niš ne gledam zadnje vrijeme
<Mmike> Starting thread 0 to decompress 209007871 bytes from stream 0
<Mmike> Thread 0 decompressed 839165005 bytes from stream 0
<Mmike> Taking decompressed data from thread 0
<Mmike> Unable to decompress entirely in ram, will use physical files
<Mmike> pa jebemti sve
<Mmike> stroj ima 192 gige memroije :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: to ti je stroj doma ?!
<Mmike> hrvoje, jok, na poslu
<BotaniCar> Jasno da doma ima vise RAM-a
<hrvoje> kaj, doma ima bar pol terabajta :D
<hrvoje> i nosi majicu "nisam swapao od 2008-e"
<BotaniCar> Mmike: reci mu da imas mali swap radi kelnera, ocito jos to nije cuo :)
<Mmike> mjok, doma imam 32 gige
<Mmike> ploca nemre vise
<Mmike> a skrt sam kupit neku plocu i proc i vise toga svega
<Mmike> gledam dal' da uzmem W520 sa Quadro 2000M, ili W530 sa Quadro K1000M :)
<Mmike> partclone navodno moze multi-core koristiti
<obrut> shera mi covjek preko webexa svoj desktop, a na desktopu excelica "IP & PASSWORD"
<obrut> i link na "Command & Conquer" :) sto to radi na modernim windowsima ? :)
<BotaniCar> Zadnji je C&C izasao pred ciglih 2-3 godine, odakle zaposlenom covjeku komp na kojem to moze igrati ?!
<obrut> zaposlen covjek ? e da znas tog lika :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obrut> zaposlen je... al da vidis kako radi :)
<obrut> dok njega nisam upoznao, nisam upoznao covjeka koji moze 8 sati sjedit i buljit u prazno
<obrut> ono, da bar surfa, gleda pornjavu, nesto trece... ne... 
<obrut> "Sta je Faraz, sjedis i razmisljas? " - "Ne, samo sjedim"
<obrut> tako bi mogo izgledat dijalog
<hrvoje> i živjet će 120 godina :)
<BotaniCar> Takvi i umru mladi 
<hrvoje> štedi se čovjek :)
<hrvoje> čuo da stres ubija
<SilverSpace> baš mi je danas zima
<Mmike> imate, ako hocete CC-redalert i CC-tiberian sun kao - snapove :)
<Mmike> snap install ccrr 
<Mmike> ili 
<Mmike> snap install ccts
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> kak to radi?
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> dolazi spakirano sa winetom i svime
<Mmike> glupo je sto sad imam 4 snapa sa cijelim winetom,. pa mi snapovi zauzmu mjesta za popizdit
<Mmike> al' ok :)
<Mmike> jedino kad igras na full screen u 1920x1200, sve je jako sitno i uzasno ruzno
<Mmike> al' je i dalje igra odlicna :)
<sillyslux> ako bi ja frilenca u hr, koliko bi mi trebalo onako ako sam skroman?
<sillyslux> nesto sam cita da frilenceri dobro placaju drzavi
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> sillyslux, a di zivis ti, sinko?
<sillyslux> u splitu
<sillyslux> pa sad imam neke u njemackoj
<sillyslux> placali bi, ali neznam sta i kako :/
<Mmike> otvori obrt, uzmi poticaje, i radi preko toga
<Mmike> platis porez, cicmic
<Mmike> i to ti je to
<sillyslux> porez kao direktor
<sillyslux> nesto veliko?
<sillyslux> bez obzira na prihode?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> porez na dohodak
<Mmike> ne znam sto je 'porez kao direktor'
<Mmike> za svaku zaradu koju napravis u .hr moras platit porez
<Mmike> imas dva poreza, porez na dohodak i porez na dobit
<Mmike> porez na dohodak se placa po primitku, osim ako nije pausalno placanje, i ovisi o tome koliko para uprihodis
<Mmike> porez na dobit se placa akotancijski, s obzirim na zaradu prosle godine, i fixan je, manje vise
<Mmike> (do 3M kuna je 12%, preko toga je 18%, mislim, tak nekak)
<sillyslux> 3Mß
<sillyslux> millione?
<Mmike> ako planiras uprihodjivati do 300k godisnje, onda ti se isplati razmisljati o placanju poreza na dohodak
<Mmike> da, 3m = tri milijuna (kuna)
<Mmike> https://plaviured.hr/ 
<Mmike> tu imas stosta objasnjeno
<Mmike> imas i blog koji se zove imamnovac
<Mmike> https://www.imamnovac.com/
<Mmike> hm, ovo zadnje nije bas najazurnije
<sillyslux> :)
<sillyslux> imamnovac, lol, ironije
<jelly> a kaj ak sam vec zaposlen negdje i htio bi proknjizit jos <= 300k godisnje, obrt?
<obrut> jebes portal kad je to za ekipu koja ima novac, a ne za nas sirotinju :)
<jelly> brijem da ovdje bar pol ekipe ima neto placu duplo .hr prosjeka ili bolju, tak da "sirotinja" uzeti uvjetno
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da se i to moze
<Mmike> ovisi kaj/kak knjizis
<Mmike> ja znam dost ekipe koja ima i obrt i firmu
<Mmike> bitno sam da ne fakturiras izmedju 'cudne' stvari
<Mmike> znaci ak se firma, recimo, bavi dizajnom baza podataka
<Mmike> nemres onda taj poso fakturirat od obrta
<Mmike> al' ak imas obrt koji se bavi ciscenjem prostora, onda mosh firmi to fakturirat
<SilverSpace> obrut: evo jedna ideja za sljeme https://twitter.com/Chain__Reaction/status/1089931387833077763
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> izgubiš 12 kila dok dođeš do gore
<SilverSpace> jelly: zato ideš brzo dole :)
<jelly> TIL 🖖
<obrut> SilverSpace: vozio sam po snijegu gore i cini mi se nekak draze s oba kotaca :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a lanci?
<obrut> mislis cavli ? :)
<jelly> daj šta daš
<SilverSpace> klizoguz
<jelly> klingošta
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLlibrF5DRM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: DENVER THE LAST DINOSAUR INTRO -OFFICIAL HD- :: Duration: 01:31 :: Views: 1,537,030 uploaded by WEPTV :: 6,888 likes :: 293 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-29
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://bit.ly/2GbMR3P
<SilverSpace> malo trošim lovu i vrijeme
<obrut> SilverSpace: cool, nes ti trosenja para, dvije pive u birtiji :)
<obrut> ja sam od papaka narucio nesto pa mi je dosla obavijest da bas i nemaju na skladistu i jel ocem cekat :P
<jelly> kolko to struje trosi
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<SilverSpace> ESP8266 170 mA -------- 10 uA
<SilverSpace> jelly: ovo kad radi 
<obrut> koliko vidim, na sluzbenom webu nema nist oko struje sto je glupo... za takve stvarcice bi proizovdjaci trebali navesti potrosnju u par modova rada u kojima moze radit
<obrut> SilverSpace: to je vjerojatno za sam chip na plocici, bilo bi fora kad bi davali za cijelu plocicu
<SilverSpace> Component Operation mode ----- Sleep mode
<SilverSpace> mislim da ne da je bas za ovo bar tako navodi lik 
<SilverSpace> https://www.instructables.com/id/Solar-Powered-WiFi-Weather-Station-V20/?utm_source=FEED_EMAIL&utm_medium=email&distinctId=MQURURKIUKESMZM
<obrut> super su mi mcu-ovi kojima mozes u sleep bacit sve osim timera... ono, upalis, ovaj procita vrijednost, posalje i ugasi se na sljedecih sat vremena i tako opet, idealno za mjerenja i takve djidje na baterije... jos da umjesto wifija neki low power long range protokol...
<hrvoje> većina mikrokontrolera ima neki deep sleep mode, mislim da esp32 ima i posebnu low freq jezgru s kojom možeš nešto i raditi a da čak i tad trošiš jako malo struje kad ne spavaš
<SilverSpace> kok
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> podne
<SilverSpace> https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/compute-module-3-specs-price/
<phd> Mmike: sutra?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-30
<obrut> systemd koliko god bio mrzak ekipi, ima fakat nekih cool featurea :) onaj timer mehanizam je tocno ono sto mi dobro dodje za neke projekte i bas u zadnja dva mi to olaksa zivot totalno
<BotaniCar> Blasfemija :) 
<obrut> hehe :)
<obrut> al sto je je, meni kao primarno developeru systemd poprilicno olaksa zivot :) nema vise pisanja initd skripti, daemonizacije aplikacija, kemijanja sa stvarima koje treba periodicki pokretat, ali za koje cron nije neka sreca...
<BotaniCar> "#%&$#"& i servisi koj ne reloadaju konfu ni na reload ni na restart nego tek na stop|start
<BotaniCar> sat vermena sam bi uvjeren da sam krivo napisao rulove za fierwall, a ovaj ne radi kak treba .. 
<dodobas> have you tried turning it off and on again ? :)
<BotaniCar> Kad vidite kako tipkam, jasno vam je zakaj sam posumnjao prvo na sebe
<BotaniCar> igzekli maj frend, igzekli ! 
<BotaniCar> well, dovecot se nije pokazao ni brzi ni bolji od couriera, at least i tried
<jelly> konfigracija mi je ljepsa
<SilverSpace> zna tko gdje pogledati koliko kojih linux distre ima po serveria  
<BotaniCar> imas distrowatch SilverSpace , ako im je za vjerovati
<SilverSpace> ima li di takav podatak
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne, jer nitko tko ima debian po drzavnim ustanovama se ne hvali time :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> distrowatch je self-selected
<BotaniCar> ahh, thx
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma tamo nis ne mozes saznati
<jelly> logovi mirrora za distribucije bi donekle pokazali sliku
<BotaniCar> In lack of data i will conclude everyone uses Debian.
<BotaniCar> Cak je i zdnet uzeo distrowatch odatk, ne znaju za bolje 
<BotaniCar> *podatke 
<jelly> vjerojatno si samo upola pogriješio
<jelly> ali koju distru vrti server sa dockerom i 15 razlicitih kontenjera unutra?  Jel uopce bitno koja je distra na hostu, ili je bitno sto je u kontenjerima?
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je najpostenije reci da je android najzastupljeniji, a sve druge proglasiti debianom,makar bili redhat :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma da 
<SilverSpace> sve ce to na kraju android preuzeti
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti imas po svojim serverima koju distru
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:centose vecinom, nesto debiana
<BotaniCar> Pardon, ja na svojim serverima imam windowse, njihov hyper-v vrti nekakve tamo linuxe 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima koliko su koje distre zastupljene
<SilverSpace> mada se to ne moze sasvim tocno saznat
<BotaniCar> Pametnije bi ti bilo citati kako piti pivo i ne trigerirati giht :) 
<jelly> bezalkoholni union! :-)
<jelly> to su meni davali kad sam bio mali
<obrut> kod pive nije problem alkohol nego pivski kvasac
<obrut> (za giht)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> tako i za kruh
<BotaniCar> jelly: sad ne znam da li su mene moji voljeli vise ili manje, ali mene su tocili pjenom prave pive da se smirim :) 
<SilverSpace> mojem netjaku ne mozes podvaliti bezalkoholno 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel si ti krenuo u skolu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja nikako da se rijesim cjelozivotnog obrazovanja, evo za 20 dana imam jedan certifikat za odvaliti
<BotaniCar> Ako pitas za malog, da , je
<obrut> BotaniCar: ja sam obozavao pivu ko klinac :) ima negdje fotka, nizi razredni osnovne, ona mala krigla u ruci i osmjeh od uha do uha :)
<SilverSpace> da za malog
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vec je i prvo izbacivanje s sata i prvu peticu ubro :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> joj kaj je po riti dobil, tak jos ni nikad. 
<SilverSpace> cek kad ces morati u skolu moja sestra dva puta vec isla
<BotaniCar> Zato je i dobil po riti, raska me zvala na posao da si dodjem po dete. Reko , ok, vrijeme je da se pobrinem da se ovo ne ponovi. 
<SilverSpace> moj netjak je sad u petom 
<SilverSpace> i problemi samo sa tjelesnim 
<BotaniCar> :) Presvlaci se u zenskoj garderobi ? :D
<SilverSpace> ovo drugoodraduje sa malim prstom bez da ikakvih problema imamo za ucenje za sad sve sam odraduje
<SilverSpace> da bar nego ima izasnu uciteljicu iz tjelesnog zena ubija klince i svi se zale 
<SilverSpace> ne priznaje da netko nije sportski nastrojen
<BotaniCar> Tak i treba. 
<BotaniCar> To je kao da mi kazes da nisi radno nastrojen :) Tko te pita, imas obavezu. 
<SilverSpace> neki dan dode doma i kaze ... da je netko drugi bio umjesto mene izbio bi rat ovako sam je samo ignorirao 
<SilverSpace> i nece reci kajje bilo 
<SilverSpace> tuzila se raski na franka kaze onaj tvoj franko nista ne razumije sto mu govorim 
<SilverSpace> a kuzis on ima i problem sa vidom pa ga i to hebe
<SilverSpace> odoh kuhat rucak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> o/
<SilverSpace> yah
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd2RyF8-yPA # sorry not sorry for potato 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: ATOMSKO SKLONIÅ TE LIVE IN SESVETE 2003. - full concert :: Duration: 01:28:38 :: Views: 101 uploaded by videostudiozac :: 4 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Ta je bertija opstala do danas i i dalje imaju svirke 
<jelly> obrut: da, piva je bila super zbog pjene i jer je zanimljiva
<jelly> crni union npr
<jelly> istra je ocito bila orijentirana na union :-)
<jelly> za po doma; favorit kao najeftinije za tinejdzere da se ubiju kad idu van
<SilverSpace> https://www.tv4play.se/program/nyhetsmorgon/11961663?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=nyhetsmorgon&linkId=62654592
<SilverSpace> tko zna svecki :) 
<SilverSpace> Uktatko ... Debel švedska profesorica smatra da bi kućni ljubimci trebali prijeći na vegansku prehranu
<SilverSpace> :D
<jelly> > Is your dog an environmental law? - The professor explains how animal feed affects the climate
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne, nego treba lupit porez na meso i mesne prerađevine
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> i carine na uvoznu hranu, jer je prijevoz jabuka iz poljske Å¡tetniji za okolinu nego meso proizvedeno lokalno
<jelly> pa da vidimo koliko bi se onda uvozilo shit mesa starog 10 godina
<BotaniCar> Rijetko procitam ovako razumnu primjedbu (y)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> jelly: nego, sta vi iskonovci mislite o ovom ? :) https://dnsflagday.net/
<jelly> obrut: riješili prije 2-3 tjedna
<jelly> preostali bugovi koje imamo na auth dnsovima nisu kritični
<jelly> bilo je par zabrinutih upita, predlozio sam prodaji da stavi obavijest na web al...
<SilverSpace>  zanimljivih ovdje stvari ima http://www.suptronics.com/Xseries.html
<BotaniCar> Moram si RP kupiti da slozim addblocker za cijelu mrezu. Ima li tko iskustva s Rock64 ? 
<SilverSpace> RPi
<jelly> rošpija
<BotaniCar> Kosa silno hvali rock, veli daje manje razvikan, ali da je hardverski "jaci", zato pitam. 
<jelly> ne volim SBC-ove gdje nemreš stavit mainline kernel
<Mmike> adblocker za cijelu mrezu?
<Mmike> kak bi to radilo, k'o proxyu neki?
<Mmike> ili?
<jelly> Mmike: na nivou dnsa
<Mmike> a
<jelly> i djelomice podvale lažnih web stranica za neke stvari
<Mmike> slozi si dyndns doma i na njemu to imaj, a ruteru reci da je DNS taj dyndns pa ce DCHPjom dobit taj DNS
<BotaniCar> Mmike: androidi (nerootani ) nemaju neku opciju za system-wide addblock (inapp i to ). Mozes skinuti browsere s embedanim lokalnim VPN-om pa se filtrira tamo, ali to je kurac i puno posla za svaki uredjaj
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, radilo bi kao proxy/gateway
<obrut> nisam jos te pine pizdarije isprobao... jel ima toga stogod u EU ducanima ? da ne shippaju iz kine
<jelly> BotaniCar: aplikacije sad polako imaju svoj resolver u sebi kao anti adblocker 
<jelly> i provjeru ssl certifikata pa nemreš mitmproxy-like
<BotaniCar> jelly: znam, za sad ne znam za nikaj bolje od proxy makine koja ce filtrirati sve. 
<jelly> ak oces varat na igricama moras dekompajlirat pa pocistit certifikate pa tek onda mozes mitm ;-)
<BotaniCar> Nema nitko vremena za to, BogTePomozi dobri covjece :) 
<jelly> ista stvar za mitm-at pozive na graph.facebook.com 
<SilverSpace> pine je skup 
<jelly> BotaniCar: a, koliko bi platio da tvoj internet provider nudi uslugu ad blockera na njihovom dns-u automatski? :-)
 * jelly upgradeao dnscache softver i moze radit svasta sad
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili recimo, da djeci sa njihovog tableta ne da pristup na fejs nakon 23:00 navecer kad je vrijeme za spavanje? :-)
<SilverSpace> sensors-detect mi ne nađe ni jedan senzor 
<jelly> na kakvom hardveru
<SilverSpace> fali neka u kernelu it87
<SilverSpace> ASUS Prime X470-Pro 
<SilverSpace> ima neko rijesenja ali mi se neda bildat
<jelly> pa to je od ove godine model, nemoj se cudit da fali podrske
<jelly> tko kupuje novi hardver za vrtit linux gore
<jelly> er, 2018, al 6 mjeseci na trzistu
<SilverSpace> da novi 
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-spying-raven/
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-31
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> glavobolje
<Mmike> phd, sastanak, javim se kasnejshe
<phd> Mmike: OK
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji kelner imas gore, na toj asus prime?
<Mmike> ja imam problem da amdgpu driver svaki put kad hocu pitat temperaturu veli 'not supported'
<Mmike> pa mi syslog pun sranja :D
<Mmike> moram upgradeirat na bionic da bi dobio 4.18 kelner
<jelly> Mmike: kaj nema hwe
<Mmike> hwe je 4.15
<dodobas> a da probas... 4.20.4-200.fc29.x86_64 ? :)
<Mmike> 4.18 radi
<Mmike> sta bi probavo 4.20
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> ASUS Prime X470-Pro
<SilverSpace> 4.15.0-45
<SilverSpace> bionic 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je zadnji kernel od dan dva
<SilverSpace> 18.04
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' instaliraj -hwe
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovaj paket instaliraj:  linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<SilverSpace> a vis za to nisam znao 
<SilverSpace> idem reboot 
<jelly> pise da ce za Feb 2019 biti novi hwe za bionic, ali ne za xenial, djubrad
<jelly> Mmike: jab dodao hwe repo od bionica i instalirao samo kernel :-)
<jelly> ak ne moras dkms ne moras pazit na razliku u gcc-u i inom
<jelly> tak sam radio na debianu dok nisam postao pametniji i prestao koristiti previse novi hardver
<SilverSpace> Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<SilverSpace> i dalje nis ne nade
<SilverSpace> sensors ispise ovo http://jebo.me/pas/5n@raw
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koja ploca je to, jos jednom? Daj pejstaj 'sudo lshw' output
<Mmike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Mmike> odnosno, to je malo obsolete, ima ovo sad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<SilverSpace> PRIME X470-PRO
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://github.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors/issues/104
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lik koji je odrzavao it87 driver u kernelu je prestao to radit, pa nemas vise novih stvari
<Mmike> stovise, lik je maknuo repo sa githuba
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma googlao sam i vidio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ukratko - mosh plakat :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ja imam slican problem jer isto ryzena imam
<SilverSpace> ma nije mi bitno 
<Mmike> meni je :)
<Mmike> ja imam ovu plocu: A320M-S2H-CF
<Mmike> kernel: [522233.948766] amdgpu: [powerplay] pp_dpm_get_temperature was not implemented. <- ovog imam tonu po logovima
<Mmike> al' uz to ne vidim nit senzore sa ploce :)
<jelly> implementiraj!
<SilverSpace> di to gledas u koji log
<Mmike> SilverSpace, /var/log/syslog
<Mmike> s tim da sam ja na xenialu na tom serveru
<Mmike> tek nedavno sa trustyja upgradeirao :)
<Mmike> "Nothing to do for the lm-sensors package. Note that the it87 driver at https://github.com/groeck/it87 will be removed by August 1, 2018."
<Mmike> ak nadjes negdje kopiju it87 repozitorija, mosh od tamo uzet modul, mogao bi raditi
<Mmike> ak nadjes, vici :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> meni se zna racunalo zamrznuti i jos nisam otkrio zasto 
<SilverSpace> i to samo kad sam u chrome 
<SilverSpace> nigdje drugdje u ni jednoj drugoj aplikaciji 
<SilverSpace> ti programu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://github.com/rpavlik/it87
<Mmike> yup, ima ih par
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima i ovdje  https://yadi.sk/d/h-01t0lG3ZXoYW
<Mmike> budem veceras se poigrao s time
<SilverSpace> The kernels at 4.18+ should support IT87 sensors.
<SilverSpace> kaze za ovaj zadnji link 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> mosh fakat probat sa jos svjezjim kelnerom
<Mmike> ovim dodobasastim, recimo :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je za drugu plocu ali isti cipset ispis https://pastebin.com/m4XRU9gL
<SilverSpace> grrrr brrrr a ne da mi se to rqaditi 
<SilverSpace> pm moram hard kupit novi 
<SilverSpace> stalno odgađam a ovaj mi je jako mali svega mi ostalo 3G 
<SilverSpace> 2,8
<jelly> fc kernel za franka
<SilverSpace> nece uciti pa da si sam radi 
<SilverSpace> mlati samo po minecraftu
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/3q@raw
<SilverSpace> evo
<SilverSpace> to je to sensori rade 
<SilverSpace> Sorry, no sensors were detected. sensors-detect i dalje ne nađe niš
<jelly> jel rade ili ne rade
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/prometnezgode/videos/369515160529624/?permPage=1
<SilverSpace> jelly: evo novi ispis prikazuju se sd http://jebo.me/pas/3q@raw
<jelly> rade bar donekle
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> u biti sve prikazuju 
<jelly> bar neki limiti za alarme su potrgani, što baca sumnju i na ispravno računanje vrijednosti
<jelly> temp2:        +28.0°C  (low  = +104.0°C, high = -40.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
<jelly> in0:          +0.67 V  (min =  +1.57 V, max =  +2.66 V)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak si opravio?
<Mmike> jelly, nist od iskona :/ HT nece spojit za iskon ovo, tak da sad idem na HT za pocetak a onda poslije se mozda prebacim
<Mmike> al' cu se doma prebacit na iskon
<Mmike> idem to - odmah sad
<obrut> daj im odma usput reci da mi dopeljaju optiku do zgrade :)
<obrut> cekam ih ispred ulaza
<Mmike> di si doma? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: skinuo i zbildao 
<SilverSpace> onaj zip 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onaj zip koji si stavio tu? 
<Mmike> whopa
<Mmike> super!
<SilverSpace> sudo apt install dkms build-essential
<phd> oj Mmike 
<phd> zaboravio na mene? ;)
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> sastancim jos
<Mmike> phd, mislim da mogu sutra, s obzirom da iskon ne dolazi :D
<phd> kaj ne znas nis jos?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxhardware/comments/9dovph/asus_rog_strix_x470f_vs_prime_x470pro_for_linux/
<datase> /r/linuxhardware :: Asus ROG Strix X470-F vs Prime X470-Pro for Linux :: I'm currently planning to build a PC, Linux-only, and I know that the Asus Prime X470-Pro works well with Linux, but I found nothing about the Strix. It looks like the Strix has a better build quality, but I dont know how well it would work with Linux. I... :: 4 points (100%) :: 24 comments :: Posted 146d ago by forkbomb9
<phd> Mmike: ajmo pvt
<Mmike> phd, :) ajde! :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://jebo.me/pas/1i
<Mmike> SilverSpace++ thnx :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bar nesto 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/samtay/tetris
<obrut> napisan ni manje ni vise nego u haskellu
<Mmike> obrut, ti znas haskel?
<obrut> nope
<Mmike> Broj preostalih rata:	1
<Mmike> sutra placam zadnju ratu za stan
<obrut> opa !
<Mmike> i ponosni sam vlasnik stana koji nije pod hipotekom! :D
<obrut> pa to je ono, super :)
<Mmike> pa hvala, i je! :D
<obrut> to znaci da nakon toga ces svaki mjesec imat x kuna vise gdje je x = rata :)
<Mmike> tako nekako :)
<Mmike> sad mogu ic gledat kuce :D
<vileni> nemoj se previse zuriti :)
<vileni> trebat ce par godina da se dogodi korekcija cijena opet
<obrut> pa zavisi gdje gleda kucu :) u Zagrebu je sranje, ali drugdje...
<obrut> ok, ni na moru vjerojatno nije sreca :)
<SilverSpace> idem mazat palacinke :) 
<jelly> vileni: ma nece biti normalnih cijena dok se ne uvede porez na nekretnine
<obrut> kakav sad porez na nekretnine ? :P
<SilverSpace> Mmike: netjak u akciji spika  https://twitter.com/SilverSpace/status/1090970410513035264
<SilverSpace> porez porez 
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<jelly> obrut: imas 2+ nekretnine, plati svake godine
<obrut> samo nam treba poreza na vec placene poreze
<jelly> treba.
<SilverSpace> nemožeš ti imati pet kuća 
<jelly> tako da banka ne sjedi na 2000 neprodanih stanova
<jelly> nego da fino da u drzavni budzet
<SilverSpace> tak je
<obrut> onda treba uvest porez na nekretnine u vlasnistvu banaka :)
<obrut> i inih investitora :)
<jelly> i da gradjevinar ne gradi nove stanove dok su stari preskupi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj to minecraft?
<kre> oj momci, jednom godisnje svratim da vidim ima li sto novo, ali srecom uvijek je isti userbase :)
<Mmike> kre, oo! :)
<obrut> kre i uvijek iste teme :)
<kre> a da, mora biti ili politika ili porez je pljacka ili nesto slicno :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzLri9sUNF4 <- eo mi nove tastature! :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Redragon Kumara K552 RGB Review - Mechanical Keyboard on a Budget :: Duration: 05:58 :: Views: 235,723 uploaded by Midnight Gaming Central :: 3,428 likes :: 62 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<kre> Mmike: vezano uz Solidfireove, ta stvar ne vrijedi te novce IMHO
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<Mmike> kre, ma, customera imamo koji ima storage preko toga, pa se cinder nes buni - al' popravilo se, bio bug u multipathu, momci opravili
<Mmike> pa sam zato pitao jel' to radi, da ak ne radi da ne kopam dalje
<kre> Mmike: kad smo mi uzimali SF9010, bila je cijena oko 95k USD/node, a trebas realno 20+ radi kapaciteta
<Mmike> yup, ovi ih imaju tonu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://twitter.com/SilverSpace/status/1087387187992322049
<SilverSpace> hakla sa amerima 
<kre> Mmike: da, i ja sam slagao na ruke nas MPIO, odnosno overrideao sam ono iz starog OpenStacka sa svojim confom..
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaže da je na nekoj listi prvi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja se nadam da bu dete moje sto kasnije zabrijalo na to - iako sad vec kad uzme jubito samo minecraft gleda
<SilverSpace> ludi su klinci za tim
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne kuzim tu igru
<Mmike> nema cilja
<kre> Mmike: nelosa tastatura
<Mmike> kre, jeftilen, a ok je, po reviewovima. I ima bijela boja, Tihana hoce bijelu boju, a detetu ce bit super gledat te boje :)
<Mmike> Ja imam DasKeyboard i dalje, ta mi je fakat ultimate.
<Mmike> htio bih probati i neku sa topre switchevima, al' ovaj hrvoje tu neda svoju u najam na tjedan/dva :D
<kre> da, i kod mene je das v4 i ok je skroz, dobro se nosi i sa godinama i trosenjem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u tome je i bit da nema cilja svatko radi svoje kreacije 
<kre> nego, kakvi su osjecaji vezano uz to da se u systemd prebacio i dhcp i ntp client i network configuration management? :)
<Mmike> eto ga, provocira
<Mmike> meni pre super kak systemd ne salje upstredam DNSu upite za single-host kverije. Napravi mDNS broacast za time, ako se sto javi, javi se. Ako ne, tko te sisa. 
<Mmike> tak da mi doma sve prestalo radit kad sam upgradeirao se na bionic
<vileni> Mmike: imam ja topre staru neku
<Mmike> vileni, opop, cutim neki rucak ovih dana :D koju/kaku? zash ju ne korstis?
<vileni> http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/gaming/novatouch/novatouch.html
<vileni> pa koristim ju :)
<Mmike> kre, kak se vi nosite s time? (sa systemd pizdarijama)
<Mmike> vileni, a! :( nebi posudio na 10ak dana?
<vileni> pa mogu
<Mmike> znaci, hrana! :D
<vileni> imam jos jednu sa mx blue
<kre> Mmike: a jel ti se svidja kako netplan overridea mreznu konfiguraciju /etc/systemd/network ako ne skuzis da po defaultu ima catch-all rule sa 10 prioritetom za mrezne? :)
<Mmike> kre, postoje neke stvari o kojima nesmijem srat na glas :) netplan, snapovi, i tak to :)
<vileni> Mmike: kad mi kazes da si spakirao noctue, ja pakiram tipkovnicu :)
<kre> Mmike: ajde snap za microk8s nije los :)
<kre> Mmike: u praksi se koristi legacy nacin, interfaces/interfaces.d, timesyncd i networkd se ne koriste jos
<Mmike> vileni, moze, veceras spakiram, javim ti! nemrem sutra na rucak jer idem na PAVom vec, al' dogovorimo nesto.
<kre> realno zbunilo bi totalno svakog, s obzirom na kaos koji vlada s time
<Mmike> kre, a systemd-resolved? Il' debian to jos nije uveo?
<kre> debian to jos ne trosi
<kre> (odnosno nasi imageovi)
<Mmike> mene najvise jebe systemd-resolved, tbh. I sad se trudim procitati o tome i posloziti to da radi kako spada jer, ruku na srce, to ce ostat. 
<Mmike> a snapovi - ima super stvari, al' ima i idijotarija - recimo, snapovi su auto-upgradeable, i nemres to disejblat. Sto, well, moze biti veliki problem, kad snapd zabrije da bi sad on restartao postgres/mysql/redis (lol, redis!), ili ovs ili tako nesto.
<Mmike> al' super je sto je fakat trivijalno napraviti svoj snap - recimo, igram opet CC: Red Alert, jer je usnapan, dodje s wineom i sa svime :)
<vileni> ili za telegram instalirat
<Mmike> vileni, kak si ti zadovoljan s tom tastaturom?
<kre> resolved nije tako los, s obzirom da dolazi po defaultu sa EDNS0 i mDNS podrskom
<vileni> pa prilicno mi je ok, ali da bi dao 1400kn za nju, bas i nebi :)
<jelly> ovima koji su pisali resolved ne vjerujem ni mrve, jer su napravili bar brown-paper bag level bugova
<jelly> par*
<jelly> a mDNS gasim svugdje, jel to iko koristi
<obrut> to je valjda jedna od prvih stvari koje poiskljucim na novim pizdarijama/novoinstaliranim pizdarijama :)
<jelly> prijavim bug u nekom lokalnom checku za nazdor zauzeća diskova, i ovo mi veli kolega iz NOC-a: <noc> skripta koja je do sada korištena je u perlu i ružna je <jelly> huh, to je custom ksripta bila? <noc>da pisao je Senko Rasić <noc>
<jelly>  ni Voje ga se ne sjeća <noc> tko zna kada je taj radio
<jelly> kolega <jelly>
<jelly> ak moja sranja koja ostavim budu radila 17 godina bez izmjena, pisem si plus
<Mmike> actually taj mDNS je kul za po doma
<jelly> ali samo za po doma
<Mmike> ja sam isto taj avahi svukud gasio, i sad i imam problem da mi se 60% stvari doma ne vidi :)
<jelly> trazit server po broadcast domeni u serverskoj ili u oblaku je debilno
<Mmike> dok sam opce skuzio za koj kufer zenin laptop (elementaryOS based on 18.04) i moj x260 (18.10) rade, tj mogu ih rizolvat po imenu, a ostatak nemrem... 
<jelly> jer ti jedan razvaljeni uređaj u VLAN-u može preotet sve hostnameove
<Mmike> jelly, tru
<jelly> ako se oslanjaš na to jeli.
<jelly> softver za dns ne treba ostavljati idiotima iz redhata kojima je NIH pod normalno
<jelly> (iskreno nisam siguran koji je njihov end goal sa systemd, ak radiš plaformu i API-je, onda moraš definirati stabilne API-je što oni ne žele.  A ne radiš platformu, zašto onda izmišljati toplu vodu i svoj ntpd, svoj resolver, svoj...?)
 * jelly gleda nosh i s6
<jelly> neki dan je debian maintainer popizdio na upstream i uzeo tjedan dana odmora
<obrut> jelly: mislim da zele imati neke core funkcionalnosti pod istim sourceom, bez obzira sto nije rijec o monolitnom sustavu nego grupi applikacija
<obrut> isto kao sto imaju recimo BSD-jevi
<obrut> sourece -> repo :)
<obrut> inace, kad vec spominjes apije... vidim da resolvd mozes koristit i preko dbus apija... fakat se jebeno nadam da nece sad ludjaci od programera masovno prelazit na to :P
<kre> jelly: mDNS se koristi u macOS okolini, tipa za printere, scannere, plot uredjaje, storageove itd
<dboto> ekipa, imali netko od vas u produkciji kombinaciju Ubuntu 18.4 + OCFS2 na Hyper V-u?
 * jelly se ne sjeca da je igdje vidio ocfs2 u upotrebi 
<Mmike> jelly, si ti kad narucivao FRUjeve za thinkpade?
<Mmike> odnosno, di da kupim tastaturu za x260?
<Mmike> htio bih backlightanu, ovaj moj nema backlight
<Mmike> a ono na amazonu mi se cine kinezi
<dboto> Mmike: a na kraju krajeva sve su kinezi... ja sam prije sat kupio backlight tipkovnicu za t480 za nekih 50$, ali prije nego kupiš probaj naći compatibility tablicu da vidiš da li je tipkovnica kompatibilna sa modelom koji imaš
<dboto> ja sam za svoj model uspio naći ovo https://ditsbsrv16.epfl.ch/public/manuelMaintenanceFabricant/Lenovo-ThinkPad-T480-FRU-list.xlsx 
<dboto> kupio sam prije sat pa mi još nije stigla pa ti ne mogu potrvrditi kvalitetu
<dboto> naravno hong kong
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-01
<jelly> Mmike: nisam, uglavnom bi otisao u Mikronis i njih gnjavio
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> dboto, jelly, thnx
<Mmike> vish, mikronis, nije mi palo na pamet njih pitati :D
<Mmike> sad cemo mi to
<dboto> Mmike: ja sam tražio ponudu od zel-cos servisa... 840 KN. kao 200 KN radni sat specijaliziranog tehničara 200 KN... treba dva šarafa odvrnuti i zavrnuti, pa sam ipak odlučio riskirati za tih 500 KN razlike 
<Mmike> dboto, ja sam pingao zelcos pred 5-6 mjeseci pa su mi rekli da nemaju blacklit tipkovnice
<Mmike> a vise puta sam od njih narucivao stvari, nisu mi nikad zaracunali radne sate
<dboto> malo me tih 200KN ispizdilo inače bih vjerojatno kupio tipkovnicu od njih naručio. oni računaju 470 bez pdv-a a na ebay-u 300 KN
<jelly> (zel-cos = mikronis, servis je pod drugom firmom)
<Mmike> obrut, http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<SilverSpace> koji vrag sensors opet nis ne pokazuje
<SilverSpace> ah znam 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-02
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko tu thunderbird?
<CrazyLemon> koristi
<obrut> sta se danas uopce jos nudi na trzistu ? :) ja nisam istrazivao otkako koristim thunderbird... nisam zahtjevan, da ima threadani prikaz mailova, mogucnost kreiranja gomile foldera i podfoldera i da to pregledno izgleda,  treba moc otvarat attachmente kad kliknem na njih, znat protumacit calendar pizdarije i uturit to  neku calendar aplikaciju (iako je najbolje da ima nesto integrirano), da se moze instalirat kroz repo i da se ra
<obrut> ja sam gomilu godina visio na mutt-u i onda reko nema to vise smisla, probo kmail, nije mi valjo, probo evolution nije mi valjo i zaglavio na thunderbirdu koji koliko-toliko radi pa nisam vec neko vrijeme nista gledo
<obrut> mutt jos uvijek koristim za neke accounte
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> na jednom laptopu koji sam dobio od firme za koju radim imam outlook i meni to fakat ne valja, thunderbird mi je daleko bolji
<CrazyLemon> obrut ima geary, ima nylas 
<CrazyLemon> oboje sam koristio i obojica su nakon neznam..6 mjeseci objavila "we're shutting down our services"
 * SilverSpace igra blockout
<CrazyLemon> tako da nema boljeg nego thunderbird :)
<obrut> CrazyLemon: taj geary ima samo imap (nema pop) ?
<CrazyLemon> obrut ne sjecam se.. to je bilo bar 2 godine nazad 
<CrazyLemon> al moze bit da je imap only
<CrazyLemon> znam da je nylas imao neke čudne fore oko gmail labels
<SilverSpace> zukaj
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-03
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> kad se ude u konzolu ctrl+alt+f1 jel se može skrolat tekst u terminalu 
<SilverSpace> ko u*
<SilverSpace> prije nek se logiraš
<obrut> SilverSpace: page up/down ?
<obrut> ne sjecam se jel shift treba drzat :)
<obrut> spavam pa ne citam i ne razmisljam ...
<obrut> sta znaci prije nego sto se ulogiras ? sta ocekujes da ces vidjet ?
<Mmike> shift+pgup
<Mmike> em ti vrijeme, 10C je
<Mmike> a di je snijeg?!
<SilverSpace> ne radi to prije logina
<SilverSpace> u biti gdje mogu vidjeti onaj ispis 
<SilverSpace> obrut: ima onaj ispis ok nesto ok nesto 
<SilverSpace> kad se podize os
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dmesg ?
<Mmike> imas i /var/log/syslog, mozda /var/log/kern.log
<SilverSpace> nemas to ni u jednom logu 
<SilverSpace> imaj jedan crveni red a ne stignem ga procitati 
<SilverSpace> neki error prebrzo mi prode
<SilverSpace> odoh moram van
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> da u /var/log/boot.log ima ali tu nije prikazan error koji vidim kod pokretanja
<SilverSpace> dam
<Mmike> zakaj libvirt novi hoce chownat .iso image s kojeg se instalira virtualka?!
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-27
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni_> jutro
<vileni_> obrut: si vidio ovaj https://mikrotik.com/product/crs305_1g_4s_in
<vileni_> jedino sto 10g sfp za njega kosta jos toliko :)
<obrut> vileni_: lijepo to izgleda, ali performanse routinga su mu za kua
<obrut> kao switch bi jos mogo proci
<obrut> ali kao switch ima premalo portova :)
<jelly> tako mala kutija, pregrijat će se sa 10G SFP+ovima
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://www.windows-support.co.uk/press/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/image19.png
<ivoks> Apache/2.4.29 (Ubuntu) Server at www.windows-support.co.uk Port 80
<ivoks> to ne bi bilo tako cudno da...
<ivoks> stranica https://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/24159.active-directory-password-policies.aspx ne referencira taj image
<jelly> .co.uk?
<ivoks> stogod
<ivoks> bitno je da je <a href=...> na microsoft.com
<ivoks> ili img src
<gogog> ivoks
<jelly> jelly!
<ivoks> gogog oj
<ivoks> kako ti mogu pomoci?
<gogog> jel moguće da probate osposobit ubuntu.wiki.hr
<ivoks> mislis wiki.ubuntu.hr?
<gogog> da
<gogog> za prevođenje ona pravila
<ivoks> pa, moglo bi se...
<ivoks> a mozda i ne
<gogog> Zašto ne?
<ivoks> morali bi nadograditi taj mediawiki
<ivoks> toliko je star da ne radi s novim phpom
<ivoks> aj da vidim jel to nesto sto mogu na brzinu
<gogog> Dobro ako je moguće kad bude vremena, nije prehitno
<ivoks> evo, probam sad
<ivoks> navodno je proslo
<ivoks> heh
<gogog> Adresa nije pronađena
<ivoks> ne znam na koju ides
<ivoks> upgrade je jos uvijek u toku
<ivoks> stranica ce biti www.ubuntu-hr.org
<ivoks> ili http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/
<ivoks> sto god ti se vise svidja
<ivoks> samo sto upgrade jos traje..
<ivoks> ali nesto se vec pojavljuje :)
<ivoks> potrgano doduse, ali... bit ce ok kad zavrsi upgrade
<ivoks> za tako malu aplikaciju, ovo traje predugo
<gogog> ok
<ivoks> Done in 10 min 29 s.
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> gogog probaj sad
<ivoks> gogog javi ako nesto fali
<gogog> radio
<gogog> radi
<gogog> sad kako se prijavit?
<ivoks> prijaviti?
<ivoks> eh, za to treba i mail servis
<ivoks> pricekaj
<ivoks> za sto se trebas prijaviti?
<gogog> mislio sam za uređivanje stranice
<gogog> mislio sam za uređivanje stranice da mogu rječnik dopunjivat
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ajmo ovak
<ivoks> taj cijeli dio fali
<ivoks> odnosno, time se nitko nije bavio vec godinama
<ivoks> pa bismo morali malo razmisliti sto bismo s time u buducnosti
<ivoks> i onda sloziti sustav u kojem se mogu slati sugestije, pa imati pravi review, itd
<ivoks> sorry, ali to necemo danas moci rijesiti
<Mmike> predlazem neko pivo zajednicko!
<Mmike> ivoks, potrgo si mi povraying.html! :D
<gogog> A ne znam, ako nije prekomplicirano i ako je moguće kad bude vremena
<jelly> fakat, redirekta na http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Glavna_stranica
<jelly> kao da je neki SEO "pretty links" rewrite uključen
<ivoks> Mmike to ti ne radi vec 10ak dana, ako ne i vise
<ivoks> iskljucili smo web
<jelly> :'(
<Mmike> Treba napravit ubuntu-hr reunion, u ime starih dobrih prevoditeljsih dana!
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' moze kod tebe na faxu jos uvijek? :) Donesemo pizze i kokakole a poslije odemo na pivo!
<ivoks> mogli bi nesto i prevesti
<ivoks> http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<ivoks> vraceno
<ivoks> daj slozi taj html da se bar moze sortirati :)
<jelly> fuck, zaboravio sam testirati 6142
<Mmike> fakat, mogli bi i prevesti malo!
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx! ja zadnja dva sata se hocu spojit gore i popravit :D
<Mmike> da, ideja je da napravim to nekak kroz GIT pa da ekipa moze pull requeste radit za nove strojeve, al'... :) 
<Mmike> mozda prepisem u Go :D
<jelly> Mmike: bootable cd koji boota, zavrti i submita na net
<ivoks> trebao sam taj povray provrtiti kada sam imao roota na Tianhe-2
<Mmike> jelly, mozda ipak .iso image? :D
<jelly> pa to sam i rekao
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> well :D
<Mmike> ubila me gripa
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj put ju zena i dete imaju :(
<jelly> da nije KORONA?!?!?! 
<jelly> niste se cijepili na kraju?
<ivoks> Mmike znas li koliko ima teoretskih sojeva gripa i koliko ih ljudi do sada poznaju?
<jelly> ima ih koliko hoćeš, bitno da je ono što je u cjepivu _dovoljno_ blizu 
<ivoks> dovoljno blizu za neke sojeve
<ivoks> postoje A, B, C i D klase virusa
<ivoks> klasa A, koja je ruku na srce jedina bitna, ima oko 200 sojeva
<ivoks> svake godine virus koji nas pogodi dolazi i random() od tih 200
<ivoks> s/i/iz
<jelly> i netko negdje izmisli koje bi mogle biti aktivne iduću sezonu i proda cjepivo
<ivoks> tako nekako
<jelly> i veli "stavili smo 4 od 5 najvjerojatnijih unutra, 80% da će koristiti"
<jelly> što nije loš p() sve u svemu
<jelly> ovaj put su pogodili
<ivoks> nekad reagiraju na dogadjaje na dalekom istoku
<ivoks> odakle u dobrom dijelu slucajeva gripa i dolazi
<Mmike> jelly, ja jesam, zato me i nije pokosila :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nije random bas, jer da je, cjepiva nebi radila - imunolozi/epidemiolozi/ljudi-sto-znaju dobro znaju sto rade kad gledaju sto kako 
<Mmike> prosle godine nisam dobio gripu (doduse, nije nit dete, mislim - zena tvrdi da je, al' ja brijem da je imao samo 2-3 malo gadnije viroze)
<Mmike> al' ove godine je dosao doma jedan dan, s rodjendana nekog, i vidlo se da je kilav
<Mmike> 3 dana kasnije je oso (38 temperatura, zvali iz vrtica, sutra dan narasla do 40, jedva ju skinuli na 39.6, zarazna, ovoono)
<Mmike> ja sam taj isti dan kad su me zvali iz vrtica kurio 38 i kusur, isao po njega s temperaturom, legao navecer jer sam bio zakurac
<Mmike> jos me zvalo u 4 ujutro jer neko sranje na poslu, i sav strgan, mjerim temperaturu, 37.5
<jelly> al opet je 38 bolje nego 40
<Mmike> reko, fino, sutra sam umro
<Mmike> dodje sutra, i nist - 37.5 je max temperatura bila
<Mmike> pet jos bilo malo kilav, sub/ned, nist
<Mmike> jedino kaj se u subotu zena razbolila (ona se nije cijepila), eto je, lezi jos s temperaturom. 
<Mmike> doduse, njoj naraste do 38.8, i onda paracetamol snizi na 37.5
<Mmike> pa ajd, nije tak gadno nadrapala
<Mmike> ugl, nakon sto me gripa satrala pred 2 godine, pa sam nakon te gripetine zavrsio na neurologiji - nema sansi da se vise ne cijepim
<Mmike> pa makar sansa bila 50/50
<jelly> dobro ti si jos e-b popusio bio ne?
<jelly> ili je to neovisno o gripi
<jelly> jel se nekome da krekati apache mod_perl komercijalna aplikacija
<jelly> softver je EOL, vlasnik koda (koji je preprodan dva puta u medjuvremenu) je pogasio online license server, prosla je 6+ mjeseci i softver veli "ja necu vise raditi, nemam licencu"
<Mmike> jelly, gbs, sto je niksic imao
<Mmike> pretpostavljaju da je gripa bila trigger za to
<Mmike> sansa da se tak nesh desi je jako jako mala, al' eto :) 
<jelly> e to, znam da je neki sindrom bio
<jelly> a guillain-barre i epstein-barr mijesam 
<jelly> a pazi sta google veli
<jelly> > In the past, vaccinations (particularly the flu vaccine used in the US during a swine flu outbreak in 1976) were linked to an increased risk of Guillain-Barré syndrome.
<jelly> *paranoia mode on*
<gogog> Kad ste već na toj temi cjepljenja trigera i što uzrokuje, mene je lijepo cijepljenje za ospice sjebalo pa sad imam bonus od tog cijepljenja https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/myasthenia-gravis/symptoms-causes/syc-20352036
<sillyslux> TIL cfdisk
<sillyslux> nestade mi disk ode root :/
<sillyslux> rastavio, sastavio, radi ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<jelly> gogog: ouch, ali ako se desi rjeđe od 1:10000 opet je bolje cijepiti se
<gogog> Nema šanse da se više cijepim ni za što, da sam znao nikad se nebi cijepio
<jelly> sve mi je jasno, jedino što je to 100% iracionalni zaključak :-|
<jelly> ok, 99.99% 
<gogog> Nisu baš ta cjepiva tolko djelotvorna kako se tvrdi, puno manje
<jelly> herd immunity je bitan.
<Mmike> gogog, ja nema sansi da se vise ne cijepim protiv gripe
<Mmike> ni-kad
<Mmike> a mislim da ce nakon ove epizode i zenica moja tak :D
<Mmike> inace, kad smo u afriku isli smo se cijelipi protiv zutih groznica i cegavec
<Mmike> oko soma kuna platili sva cijepiva
<Mmike> al' nece te pustit u drzavu bez toga, i, jos gore, nece te pustit nazad
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-28
<hbogner> jel se netko kuzi u ruby i gemove?
<dodobas> yutro, bio na servisu, napravili auriranje softvera, promjenili su 'mi' font na displayu, citljivije je sad :)
<dodobas> Mmike: mogu pitat, ne bi trebao biti neki problem
<dodobas> ovo za faks, reunion
<dodobas> hbogner: ne, al probaj u nekoj zlatarni, oni ce znati
<obrut> dodobas: to na vozilu ?
<dodobas> yes
<dodobas> pokusavam naci neki chanelog, al ... nije bas idealno
<dodobas> sekund
<obrut> samo pukni gore jetbrains mono :)
<dodobas> ne svidja mi se jetbrains mono, ostajem na fantasque sans mono
<hbogner> dodobas :)
<dodobas> obrut: https://www.volvocars.com/uk/support/topics/maintenance-service/software-updates/software-updates
<PoselMuffin> momci, s cim da grepam direktorij pun docx fajlova za odredjeni string ? crgrep mi bas i ne radi, obicni grep jos slabije
<dodobas> PoselMuffin: necim so zna otvorit docx ?
<dodobas> ili te zanimaju samo filenameovi ?
<PoselMuffin> dodobas, zanima me da mi nadje svaki docx koji sadrzi "burek"
<PoselMuffin> u tijelu datoteke, ne nazivu
<dodobas> PoselMuffin: ... mislim trajat ce ... al onda kovertas docx>txt pa grepas to :)
<PoselMuffin> ma ne, to je onda proces, mora biti tool koji to radi on-the-fly
<dodobas> vjerojatno mozes to s liberoffice ... oni imaju ok CLI podrsku ... find . | xargs docx convert | grep 'pattern'
<Mmike> dodobas, koristis onaj jetbrainsov SQLatgor, DBPimpek, kak se zove?
<dodobas> Datagrip, yes
<dodobas> Mmike: que te zanima ?
<jelly> čiji DBpimpek je veći?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa nist, tu svi to koriste, pa reko, da probam i ja
<Mmike> a treba mi mysql/postgres stalno sad
<dodobas> Mmike: probaj :)
<Mmike> a pgadmin je katastrofa, ovaj novi
<Mmike> ono, uzas
<Mmike> a moj ncurses golang based psql client je - u povojima :D
<Mmike> oisusati, aws image novi sa xenialom dolazi sa snapd!
<Mmike> i sad taj snapd pocne zauzimat 100% CPUa
<Mmike> (a ja nisam potjero ansible da to makne)
<dodobas> Mmike: jel bi snap bio ko onaj brew na macu ? mozda ?
<obrut> Mmike: tvoj golang based psql klijent ? tvoj kao ti ga pises ?
<jelly> u xenialu mi je pred X vremena na laptopu instaliralo snapd iako ga nisam tražio ni molio
<jelly> dodobas: to je canonicalov appimage/flatpak/kufer
<jelly> Mmike: a u AWS-u je 100% CPUa NOVAC :-)
<dodobas> jelly: random paketi iz random repozitorija koji imaju drugaciji release cadance u odnosu na distru ?
<jelly> dodobas: samostojni, sa hrpom dependencyja unutra, obično od autora softvera drito a ne baš random.
<jelly> tj. takva je bar teorija
<jelly> drukčiji cadence, da
<dodobas> jelly: d... nisam mogo zadovoljit debian/ubuntu packaging guidelines, pa sam napravio snap ? :)
<jelly> recimo, ubuntutu se ne da zajebavat sa softverom koji se toliko brzo mijenja, ali će dopustiti da upakiraš svašta nešto jer korisnici eto traže ZADNJU VERZIJU
<jelly> ili softvera uopće nema u distri.  Ili je closed source.
<dodobas> jes jes, like a kufer
<dodobas> al kad bi bar bio opt-in
<jelly> onda ga nikad ne bi instalirao na svoj xenial a to se Canonicalu ne dopada, oni ti žele samo pomoći
<hbogner> hej ekipa, ima netko ikakav opensource certifikat, redhat, lpi, nešto za baze(maria, pgsql)?
<hbogner> sad me zvao čovjek koji treba nekog na projektu(za naknadnu naravno) a da ima nekakav opencurce certifikat
<jelly> pitam kolegu
<hbogner> birokratki razlozi traže certifikat
<jelly> imaš mejl na Signal :-)
<hbogner> prosljedio, hvala
<jelly> idući put: Imaš twitter na whatsapp
<jelly> instragram na tiktok?
<hbogner> irc na singularnost
<jelly> nećemo sad xkcd reference
<hbogner> :)
<hrvoje> ah ti certifikati :)
<jelly> sad mi može biti žao što nemam certifikata!
<jelly> idem izdati par na LE da se utješim
<hbogner> sad kad sam rjesio tudje probleme, ostaje jos moj, jel znate nekog tko zna ruby
<hbogner> imamo nešto što neznamo sami rješit i treba nam pomoć
<obrut> ruby treba zabranit ustavom... isto kao i node.js :P
<hbogner> al dok ne zabrane i ne prepisu ovaj softver u nešto drugo treba nam pomoć sa tim :)
<obrut> koji software ? ja sam se s tim zajebavo kad sam redmine slago
<obrut> najebo se ko konj dok nije proradilo... a radio sve po uputama
<hbogner> foreman i foreman-xen plugin
<jelly> ne znam ruby, al sam čuo da ima @$%#@% ko perl!
<obrut> da to docaramo klasicnom umjetnoscu :) https://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/142737403879/programmers-at-work-maintaining-a-ruby-on-rails
<Mmike> obrut, kao, trudim se :) ideja je napravit ncurses QueryAnalyzer tool za pg. 
<Mmike> QA je odlican tool koji sam davno koristio sam MSSQL2000
<jelly> a dobro sad, jedno je rails jedno je jezik
<obrut> Mmike: cool skroz... javi kad napravis nesto, bas me zanima :)
<Mmike> obrut, cisto perspektive radi, to pokusavam ozbiljno zapocet od kad sam u Canonicalu :)
<Mmike> juju je pisan u golangu, a moja zelja je bila konkretnije se baviti juju developmentom, pa je ovo bio pet projekt :)
<hrvoje> sto god da je ncurses podrzavam i ohrabrujem :)
<CrazyLemon> najbolji vic kojeg sam cuo u zadnjem desetljecu :D ..must share 'Zamisli imas kokošku koju nazoveš Džambo. I odeš do nje da pokupiš jaja i ona nije snela jaje i ti kažeš:" A jaje koko Džambo, a jaje?"'
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-29
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> jel mogu telekomi garantirat bandwidth na mobilnoj mrezi?
<dodobas> sredinom treceg mjeseca je EYGC (https://eygc2020.hgos.hr/) al tamo bas nije neki internet (pokusavam saznat je do providera ili hotel ima los wifi)
<dodobas> a nama bi kao organizatorima trebao neki stabilni link ...
<dodobas> uglavnom istrazujem mogucnosti sto bi bila alternativa pa mozda 'zakupiti' dedicirani bandwidth za tih par dana na toj lokaciji
<dodobas> pomagajte ako mozete :)
<obrut> hmm, dobro pitanje... meni nije poznato
<dodobas> moda je hotelski internet u banani zbog wifi-a... nisam jos bio tamo pa ne znam
<dodobas> steta sto WiMax nije nikad zazivio ... 
<dodobas> (tj. takav je moj dojam)
<obrut> nije da... sjecam se kad se pojavila tehnologija, svi smo mislili to je to, nece nam trebat nista vise :P
<obrut> mozda da pitate kakav je sam link u hotelu, pa ak je link ok, dignete svoju wifi infrastrukturu
<dodobas> ja sam jednom bio na konfi ... gdje je WiMax uredaj bio na prozoru ... i radilo je okish ... 
<dodobas> obrut: raspitujem se ... to bi bilo najjednostavnije
<Mmike> meni LTE isto radi dobro :)
<hrvoje> jako rijetko ces naci garancije bandwidtha na dijeljenom mediju ako nije neka ogromna lova u pitanju
<hrvoje> uvijek preporuka ide u smjeru "zice" ako je ikako moguce ... LTE je kul, ali ne bi mi bila prva opcija nikad
<ivoks> dodobas ja imam neki wifi prema uredu
<ivoks> latencije su manje nego na optici
<ivoks> ne znam tocno koji je naziv tehnologije, ali toliko je dobro da mi sad optika doslovno prelazi preko dvorista i ja sam ju odabrao ne koristiti
<ivoks> samba4 AD podrzava i windows XP strojeve
<ivoks> dok Microsoft AD ne
<ivoks> i to bas fino radi. AD admin nije ni znao da to nije windows 2016
<jelly> ivoks: nije wimax?
<ivoks> ne znam, mozda je
<ivoks> rekli su 'mikrovalna tehnologija'
<ivoks> imam 30mbit
<Mmike> I, jel' bio tko preko rotora novog?
<ivoks> jesam ja
<ivoks> taxiem
<Mmike> i? jel je lose to sa semaforima?
<gogo> Jel ima tu netko tko se razumije malo naprednije u upload izvornog koda u PPA i u one retardirane recepte za auto building automatski kad je promjena napravljena u git-u.
<Mmike> gogo, recimo :)
<Mmike> gogo,  kaj treba?
<Mmike> btw, spremam/cistim doma pa sam spor, budi strpljiv :)
<Mmike> ja obicno skinem source (apt-get source, ili pull-lp-source) u git-treeju napravim patch, i onda taj patch applyjam na source tree koji mi je dao pull-lp-source (ili apt-get source)
<Mmike> onda velim dch -i, to increasea verziju u changelogu, pazi samo da verziju dobro postavis (ja obicno dodam na kraj verzije trenutne ~mario01, jer kad/ako netko releasa novu verziju da moja postane obsolete)
<Mmike> onda dpkg-source --commit
<Mmike> to ce ti napraviti patch file u debian/patches i dodat entry u debian/patches/series (ili di vec)
<gogo> Problem je ovdje opisan devilutionX (Diablo/Diablo Hellfire) port za sve moguće platforme s novim zančajkama i ispravcima bugova https://github.com/diasurgical/devilutionX/pull/547
<Mmike> i onda mosh zvuildat paket
<Mmike> kad zbuildas paket dobijes .changes file koji sa dput uploadas u launchpad
<gogo> Neće uključit .git direktorije koji je potreban za određivanje verzije aplikacije a ta verizija u aplikaciji je potrebna da radi multiplayer
<ivoks> changes?
<ivoks> moguce, ne sjecam se vise
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da je bio dsc
<ivoks> ali dugo to vec nisam radio
<Mmike> mislim da moze oboje
<ivoks> semafori su ok
<Mmike> ja sam uvijek .changes gurao 
<gogo> .changes je potreban
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj guzva onda? Podkapacitiran je rotor?
<ivoks> eh
 * Mmike skida Cities Skyline, nisam opce bio svjestan te igre :D
<Mmike> pa cu napravit rotor u tome :D
<ivoks> zato kaj 'Molio za razumijevanje, informatiziramo sustav radi optimizacije posla pa smo sporiji nego inace'
<Mmike> gogo, nisam siguran, tko nece ukljucit .git?
<ivoks> ljudi se moraju naviknuti
<ivoks> ima skretanje u dubravi
<ivoks> iz avenije gojka suska u kolakovu
<Mmike> Meni recimo totalno lose kaj su na Jankomirskom mostu, ulaz u zagreb, maknuli ono suzenje, pa sad ekipa koja dolazi sa obilaznice nema svoju traku da se ukljucuje na most
<Mmike> ono je bilo ma-es-tral-no
<ivoks> jedna traka je za ravno, da ostanes u gojka suska, jedna je ravno ili desno i treca je samo desno
<ivoks> u desnoj u prosjeku autu trebaju dva do tri semafora da prodje semafor
<ivoks> u srednjoj nema nikoga
<ivoks> ljudi su debili, ne znaju citati znakove i voze napamet
<gogo> Npr. kada sam s računala pošalješ kod na luanchpad source code više ne sadrži .git direktorij https://launchpad.net/~devilutionx/+archive/ubuntu/dev/+sourcefiles/devilutionx/1.0.0+git936-3ae1dc3~ubuntu20.04.1/devilutionx_1.0.0+git936-3ae1dc3~ubuntu20.04.1.tar.xz
<ivoks> Mmike onaj koji je projektirao to spajanje na tu cestu je isto debil
<Mmike> a to da
<Mmike> al' to je projektirano valjda 1962ge
<ivoks> kao i onaj koji je napravio rotor kod city centar west
<jelly> ivoks: jesi kad vidio nekoga da daje desni zmigavac kad hoce izaci s rotora, u zg
<Mmike> haha, da, taj je odlican :D :D :D
<Mmike> jelly, ja to uvijek dajem
<ivoks> jelly ja dajem
<jelly> u puli je katastrofa
<Mmike> gogo, pa da, .git nema kaj trazis u sourcetreeju
<Mmike> nema ga u .changes
<ivoks> a znas tko je najveci pacijent, koji je ubio covjeka prvi dan nakon sto mu je remekdjelo pusteno u promet
<ivoks> ona petlja slavonska drziceva
<ivoks> i ona rampa koja ide sa slavonske (smjer zapad) na drzicevu (smjer jug)
<gogo> A .git je potreban za određivanje verzije https://github.com/diasurgical/devilutionX/blob/master/CMake/git.cmake
<ivoks> tamo je majmun na istoj krivini napravio dva razlicita radijusa
<gogo> git describe --abbrev=0 --tags
<ivoks> i to tako da prvo ima veliki, pa mali radijus
<gogo> git log -1 --format=-%h
<ivoks> pa ti se putanja lomi dok si u zavoju
<ivoks> prvi dan je kamion sletio s te rampe
<ivoks> danas ljudi ne ginu jer su gume puno bolje, ali onda... kakvi pacijenti
<ivoks> ja isto pricam gluposti
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' to je navodno zbog onih zgrada koje su prije izgradjene a nisu se smjele rusiti jer je to vojska nesto generali oficiri stanovi bla-tra
<ivoks> najveci pacijenti je cijeli nas sustav koji jos uvijek nije azurirao standarde za izradu kolnika, koje je Juga napisala jos 1981. odnosno, koje je juga prepisala 1981. (fotokopirali su americke iz '62)
<Mmike> gogo, eh, to ces morat uhakirat nekako unutra, rekao bih :/
<ivoks> ma cekaj malo
<Mmike> aha, ne, glup sam 
<ivoks> jel .git dio izvornog paketa?
<Mmike> tamo je trebala bit djetelina
<ivoks> tj, sourca od softvera
<Mmike> medjutim nije mogla na sjeverozapadnom cosku, pa su na silu isli raditi rampu preko svega
<ivoks> e, pa ta rampa
<ivoks> treci nivo
<ivoks> majmunarije
<ivoks> gogo ono sto skines sa upstreama, jel ima .git?
<gogo> Ima
<gogo> Ovo je recept
<gogo> https://code.launchpad.net/~devilutionx/+recipe/devilutionx-git
<Mmike> gogo pa skini source sa https://code.launchpad.net/~devilutionx/+archive/ubuntu/dev i vidi kak je tam napravljeno
<gogo> to sam ja napravio
<gogo> i to je valjda tak podešeno da isključuje .git automatski kad se uploada u PPA
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> ne, neg .git nije dio sourceta
<ivoks> ovako ti to radi
<ivoks> imas source od softvera softver-1.7.tar.gz
<ivoks> kada napravis deb paket, dobijes:
<ivoks> softver-1.7.tar.gz
<jelly> Debian ima jedno 3-4 načina managiranja source paketa u gitu, užas
<ivoks> softver_1.7-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> softver-1.7.tar.gz je identican onome sto dobijes od upstreama
<ivoks> dakle, md5sum je isti
<ivoks> a sve promjene koje se rade na paketu su opisane u ovom drugom gzu
<jelly> a nije softver_1.7.orig.tar.gz (taj identican) i softver_1.7-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz ?
<ivoks> dakle, ako upstream ima .git, onda je na tebi da odlucis sto ces snjim
<ivoks> e da, orig.tar.gz
<ivoks> tocno, tako se zovu
<ivoks> znaci orig.tar.gz je nepromijenjeni source od upstreama
<ivoks> a sve promjene koje se rade kroz paketiranje idu u debian.tar.gz
<ivoks> tako da, ako upstream ima .git, onda ti diktiras hoce li se on maknuti ili ne
<gogo> E a jel moguće uključit .git u taj tarball
<ivoks> u debian.tar.gz?
<gogo> da
<ivoks> moguce je, ali nije prirodno
<jelly> to u principu ne želiš
<ivoks> onda bi ti debian.tar.gz mogao biti i veci od orig.tar.gz
<ivoks> problem je negdje drugdje
<ivoks> jel ti mozes buildati source iz onoga sto imas u orig.tar.gz?
<ivoks> morao bi moci
<gogo> čekaj da još objasnim iznova u čemu je problem
<ivoks> u debian.tar.gz idu doslovno samo instrukcije kako buildati binary iz sourcea + metadata za pakete
<gogo> .git se koristi tijekom izgradenje devilutionX-a za određivanje verzije u igri ne verzije paketa i meni nije bilo jasno u početu u čem je problem pogledaj ovdje na postu sa screenshottovima https://github.com/diasurgical/devilutionX/pull/547
<ivoks> jesi ti radio deb paket ili netko drugi?
<ivoks> https://github.com/diasurgical/devilutionX/tree/master/Packaging/debian
<ivoks> ovo, jesi ti tu nesto radio?
<gogo> ja
<ivoks> u samom sourceu postoji direktorij koji se zovi Packaging
<ivoks> i onda debian unutra
<gogo> da
<ivoks> i onda ne mozes buildati paket
<ivoks> pa moras taj debian/ preseliti u root od sourca
<ivoks> issati, malo sam zahrdjao u svemu ovome
<gogo> to je podešeno sve ovdje https://code.launchpad.net/~devilutionx/+recipe/devilutionx-git
<gogo> nest-part packaging lp:~devilutionx/+git/devilutionX Packaging/debian debian master
<ivoks> ti si Vítězslav Dvořák?
<ivoks> :)
<gogo> ko
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> pa taj lik se potpisao u changelog
<gogo> nisam 
<ivoks> ok
<gogo> taje je prije napravio a ja samo posle ispravio packaging
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/462365073/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.devilutionx_1.0.0+git936-3ae1dc3~ubuntu18.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ivoks> ovo veli da se paket buildao
<ivoks> ali ispise krivu verziju ili?
<ivoks> u samoj igrici
<gogo> on se builda i radi noramlno ali problem je s verzijom to kolko sam shavito to je potrebno za multiplayer multiplayer igre ne radi bez te verzije određene u igri
<gogo> da u igrici nema verzije
<gogo> na ovi screen shotovima tti je prikazano
<gogo> na lijevom screnshotu stoji DevilutionX V an na desno DevilutionX v1.0.0
<gogo> treba biti s verzijon DevilutionX 1.0.0
<gogo> za to je potreban .git
<ivoks> to bas i nema smisla
<gogo> pa da
<ivoks> jer source kod verzije 1.0.0 nema .git
<gogo> glupo
<ivoks> gdje si ti skinuo source?
<ivoks> ajmo ovak
<gogo> nisam skinuo
<ivoks> sto zelis buildati?
<ivoks> verziju 1.0.0 ili neku neobjavljenu verizju?
<gogo> ne ne ne
<gogo> gledaj
<gogo> to sam napravio tim https://launchpad.net/~devilutionx
<gogo> onda
<ivoks> i imas stable i git
<ivoks> i stable je ok, ali te git muci?
<gogo> mirror od githuba https://code.launchpad.net/~devilutionx/+git/devilutionX
<gogo> e onda napraviš recepte za automatsku izgradnju 
<gogo> https://code.launchpad.net/~devilutionx/+recipe/devilutionx-git
<gogo> i kad je napravljena promjena na githubu svakih 5 sati se sinkronizira s lunchpadom i pokrene se izgradnja u PPA reposzitoriju
<ivoks> i koja verzija pise kada buildas sam iz sourcea? bez ppa, bez paketiranja
<gogo> A di misliš na verziju paketa?
<ivoks> config.h:#define PROJECT_VERSION  "1.0.0-3ae1dc30"
<gogo> da to bi trebalo pisati
<ivoks> dakle, ako slijedim proceduru za buildanje paketa, procesura napravi config.h koji definira verziju kao 1.0.0.-gitcommit
<jelly> oh fun, crtica u upstream verziji
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali mislim da to nije problem
<jelly> i git commit bez datuma ili ičega serijabilnog
<ivoks> mislim da je problem u tome sto debian/rules ne prati proceduru upstreama
<ivoks> jer je napravljen za release, a ne za random snapshot
<ivoks> bas da vidim
<jelly> debian/rules je Makefile, unutra u krajnjoj liniji možeš raditi bilo što.  Ja bi napravio fork, tagirao željeni commit kao npr. 1.0.0~2020.01.29.17.53.00, i koristio tag + commit kao upstream verziju
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> debian/changelog ima krivu verziju
<ivoks> devilutionx (1.0.0) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<ivoks> ali to nije 1.0.0.
<ivoks> to je 1.0.0-3ae1dc30
<jelly> možeš biti i bezobrazan i pozvati dch automatski ;-)
<gogo> debian/changelog nije važan jel se verzija automatski određiva prema receptu # git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debversion}+git{revno}-{git-commit}
<jelly> to već ima smisla
<gogo> al ne kužite
<gogo> nije problem u verziji paketa
<gogo> :)
<jelly> nego u stringu verzije koji je ukompajliran?
<gogo> da
<ivoks> ali to dolazi iz config.h
<ivoks> u kojem pise ispravna verzija
<ivoks> tak da...
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> CMakeCache.txt:CMAKE_PROJECT_VERSION:STATIC=1.0.0
<gogo> da
<jelly> taj fajl treba obrisati prije buildanja
<ivoks> i ne postoji prije buildanja
<gogo> ali su oni napravili da se verzija određuje ovako https://github.com/diasurgical/devilutionX/blob/master/CMake/git.cmake
<ivoks> meni se cini da je to bug u build procesu tog softvera
<Mmike> gogo, a, jesi probao snap napravit?
<Mmike> meni se cini da ces manje muke imati
<gogo> nisam snap nikad radio
<Mmike> nije komplicirano
<Mmike> ideja snapa je da bude jednostavno buildat snap pakete (tj - snapove)
<ivoks> i distribuirati
<gogo> a gle mogu vas dodat u tim pa vi probajte ako vas volja
<ivoks> i snap onda radi na bilo kojoj distribuciji koja ima snapd
<Mmike> i to, ak mu snap bude approvan za appstore :)
<ivoks> ne hvala :)
<Mmike> gogo, nop, nemam kad
<gogo> :)
<Mmike> ugl, odi na snapcraft.io i pogledaj
<Mmike> fakat nije tlaka
<ivoks> Mmike ovo je igrica
<Mmike> tlaka je kad radis sistemske stvari, al' za igre nebi trebalo bit bed
<ivoks> ako ce htjeti confined, mozda ce biti preveliki zalogaj
<Mmike> ivoks, pa da
<gogo> DIABLO I
<Mmike> ma nebi smjelo bit bed
<Mmike> mislim, trajat ce build i sve, ali
<Mmike> a gle, nek proba
<gogo> Jedino ako nije problem s licencom
<Mmike> kakav sam glupan - kuham juhu i cekam da zakuha
<ivoks> gogo ja sam sad buildao prema onome sto pise u README
<ivoks> i ne pise mi nikakva verzija
<jelly> gogo: gledajući https://github.com/diasurgical/devilutionX/pull/331 rekao bi da ti vjerojatno ž€liš buildati kao "nightly build" a ne kao "release"
<Mmike> i sjedim za kompom 10-15 minuta i kao, idem vidjet jel' poceo kaj
<Mmike> i skuzim da sam na krivi plamenik stavio :D
<ivoks> haha bravo jelly 
<ivoks> -DNIGHTLY_BUILD=ON
<gogo> ivoks moraš jedino dodat u build dependencies control file git
<ivoks> a debian/rules je za release da
<ivoks> gogo pa ne..
<ivoks> moras i dodati -DNIGHTLY_BUILD=ON za cmake
<gogo> kad loklalno buildaš deb onda verzija ispravno radi
<ivoks>         dh_auto_configure -- -DNIGHTLY_BUILD=ON #-DSPAWN=ON
<ivoks> ne, dobro je
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> prekasno mi je da se sad upustam u to
<ivoks> ali uglavnom
<ivoks> ppa ti ne mice git
<ivoks> fali mi ttf za ovu igricu :)
<gogo> akd je trebaš imati orginal cd ili s GOG verziju ili s torrenta skinut
<ivoks> $ ./devilutionx --version
<ivoks> DevilutionX v1.0.0-3ae1dc30
<ivoks> malo mi je kasno sad za takva istrazivanja
<gogo> da kad lokalni build radi
<gogo> ispravno
<gogo> radi kad je u direktoriju izgradnje .gir direktorij
<gogo> .git ne .gir
<ivoks> dakle... cini se da nis kaj sam napisao nije stiglo
<ivoks> uglavnom, idem probati napraviti snap :)
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> uspio od prve
<gogo> Znači snap paket radi
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=248
<SilverSpace> obrut: nesto za tebe :) 
<ivoks> gogo ne, nego sam uspio napraviti snap paket
<ivoks> jos detalje treba rijesiti
<gogo> aha, ok
<ivoks> Snapped devilutionx_1.0.0-3ae1dc30_amd64.snap
<ivoks> umalo :)
<ivoks>  /snap/devilutionx/x1/usr/bin/devilutionx: error while loading shared libraries: libasan.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ivoks> ah, ja imam focal
<ivoks> eto, rijeseno i to
<ivoks> $ devilutionx --version
<ivoks> DevilutionX v1.0.0-3ae1dc30
<gogo> znači snap radi
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sad ces vidjeti sto je trebalo sve da bi se napravio snap iz 0
<ivoks> odnosno od sourcea upstreama
<ivoks> cd /tmp
<ivoks> mkdir -p kukuruz/snap
<ivoks> cd kukuruz
<ivoks> vim snap/snapcraft.yaml
<ivoks> https://jebo.me/pas/?i=j
<ivoks> to ubacis unutra ^
<ivoks> spremis i pokrenes snapcraft
<ivoks> kad zavrsi instaliras:
<ivoks> snap install ./devilutionx_1.0.0-3ae1dc30_amd64.snap --dangerous --classic
<ivoks> i to ti radi na ubuntuu, fedori, debianu, archu, susetu itd
<ivoks> (ne trebas buildati, vec taj isti snap paket radi svuda)
<ivoks> ako ga uploadas na snapstore, onda je na svim tim distribucijama samo 'snap install devilutionx --classic'
<ivoks> sljedeci korak bi bilo sloziti snap u strict mode
<ivoks> ali ja to ne znam jer ne znam kaj sve toj igrici treba (cd ili sto)
<gogo> trebaCopy diabdat.mpq from your CD or GoG installation (or extract it from the GoG installer) to the DevilutionX install folder or data folder; make sure it is all lowercase
<gogo> koja je sad debilana sad ovo ne kužim
<hrvoje> vjerojatno ne smijes distribuirati jer je copyrightan taj fajl
<ivoks>     --data-dir           Specify the folder of diabdat.mpq
<hrvoje> i mozes ga koristiti samo ako si legalno kupio originalnu igricu kojoj pripada, onda kopiras sa CD-a originalne igrice jel ...
<gogo> to se nesmije uključit bez te datoteke
<ivoks> pa da, ovo nije igrica
<ivoks> to je 'wrapper' oko igrice
<ivoks> ==35660==ERROR: LeakSanitizer: detected memory leaks
<ivoks> SUMMARY: AddressSanitizer: 47125 byte(s) leaked in 224 allocation(s).
<ivoks> anyway...
<ivoks> laku noc
<gogo> ok
<gogo> pogledaj samo ovo još
<gogo> tu postoji opcija za snap paket u Subtitle Composeru a ovde ne postoji 
<gogo> https://code.launchpad.net/~subtitlecomposer/subtitlecomposer/+git/kde-subtitlecomposer/+ref/master
<gogo> https://code.launchpad.net/~devilutionx/+git/devilutionX
<ivoks> zato sto nemas snap/snapcraft.yaml
<ivoks> nemre napravit snap iz 'thin air'
<gogo> aha
<ivoks> 'noc
<gogo> nije baš wrapper neg je procurio source code 
<gogo> laku noć
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-30
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> sitro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jelly: krupno :)
<ivoks> i tako je pocelo
<ivoks> waymo ce voziti UPS pakete
<ivoks> a i kod nas je krenula prodaja TFSI e motora
<ivoks> 2l na 100km
<ivoks> https://www.audi.hr/q5/q5-tfsi-e/fascinacija
<ivoks> zadnji audi koji se jos moze dobiti s normalnim tipkama
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak misliš sa normalnim tipkama?
<ivoks> fizicke tipke
<ivoks> a6 je sve samo ekrani
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> netjak u školi među tri najbolja iz engleskog u šestim razredima, on i dvije curice ... baš sam ponosan
<obrut> znaci i on je curica :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> popizdi kad mu ja to kazem 
<Mmike> ivoks, al' ok su ti ekrani, kajjaznam. Onaj haptic je odlican i moras stisnut da proradi, nemres sam pogladit. 
<Mmike> Ruzno izgleda taj display sa svime gore, al' je skroz funkceonalan.
<Mmike> gogo, jesi rijesio?
<jelly> veli kolega mrežaš, refurb 48 portni POE Cisco switch, 30 eura
<ivoks> Mmike: izgleda zmazano
<obrut> jelly: ja sam uzeo 28 (24 + 4 ) portni gigabitni l3 za 60 eur
<obrut> 100 megabitni poe mozes dobit za full sitne pare
<jelly> fhd ips 24" za 800 kn (ne previše svijetli, 250 lumena)
<jelly> https://www.mikronis.hr/Proizvod/monitor-benq-gw2480e-23-8-ips-1920x1080-20000000-1-250cd-m2-5ms-hdmi-displayport-d-sub-p-n-9h-lhela-cbe/5560?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<jelly> za tu cijenu bi zamijenio ovaj svoj čak i ako nisam ni imao namjeru
<Mmike> Jel' mi treba ovo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LQZI9J6?pf_rd_p=2d1ab404-3b11-4c97-b3db-48081e145e35&pf_rd_r=2WK4Q7WZQPXM9Q7552XC
<jelly> Mmike: ak ti ne treba, daj meni
<Mmike> moram prvo kupit
<jelly> hm, to je samo kućište sa backplaneom, bez matične, bez kablova
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> treba ploca, proc, i kontrolorolo za diskove
<jelly> nema ni napajanje?!
<Mmike> ne, zorane, to je samo kuciste :)
<jelly> kako.to
 * jelly čita npr. https://www.servethehome.com/silverstone-cs280-review-8-bay-asrock-rack-diy-nas-build/2/
<obrut> Mmike: ovo ima veci cool factor :) https://blog.briancmoses.com/2019/03/what-about-a-3d-printed-mini-itx-nas-case.html
<jelly> "stavili smo xeon gold 6134 u NAS i čudimo se kako ima dobre performanse"
<jelly> lol
<Mmike> ops
<Mmike> super :))
<SilverSpace> pih
<sillyslux> kuciste! kuciste! triba meni!!! vec sam poceo trazit po kontejnerima...
<sillyslux> https://www.telebit.hr/kuciste-coolermaster-elite-110-crna-mini-itx-24mj-rc-110-kkn2.html
<sillyslux> mozda ovako nesto
<sillyslux> bokte diga je cijenu, prije par dana je bilo 407kn
<obrut> ja cu sebi sam slozit... treba mi 4-5 kucista, mala, unutra treba stati ili 1 2.5" HDD ili 1 3.5" + 1 2.5" i full profile pci-e kartica
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj opet nešto slažeš 
<obrut> pokusavam kucni datacentar ucinit kompaktnijim, a da ne potrosim milione :)
<SilverSpace> eh
<sillyslux> brusilicu imas?
<obrut> pa cak i imam :)
<obrut> okosnica ce biti aluminijski L profil, sve ostalo 3d printano
<SilverSpace> plastik
<SilverSpace> prava sponzorusa 
<SilverSpace> idem spat
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-31
<sillyslux> vidividi opet je minjalo cijenu, bitce neki automat...
<dodobas> yutro
<tonil> yo ivoks hoces li mjenjati auto
<tonil> ja taman pri kraju sa svojim starim 
<tonil> tak da zanima me tvoje misljenje na topic chit chat
<dodobas> tonil: kupi Volvo :)
<tonil> ma da ahahaha
<tonil> sta sam ti ja kapetan duge na tankere
<tonil> da vozam volvo haha
<tonil> zafrkanciju na stranu povoljno i sigurno auto,al odkat su kinezi preuzeli nezz
<dodobas> ne znam kakve veze ima sto su kinezi preuzeli
<dodobas> sto mislis da bi se moglo dogiditi, sto te brine ?
<tonil> nista manje nek tesla u autonomnom modu
<dodobas> ne razumijem
<dodobas> mozes li objasnit
 * tonil pali i audija na kljuc a ne gumb
<tonil> haha
<dodobas> ja palim auto na mobitel ... heh
<dodobas> dakle touch :)
<tonil> jes' ustima onaj self parking fičr ono sto merc i ove noviji modeli imaju
<vileni> to ima i kia
<vileni> osim ako samo ode na parking i nadje mjesto
<dodobas> vileni: vis to sam jednom koristio, kao ima Park-in Park-out ... 
<dodobas> das zmigavac na koje se stranu zelis parkirat pa kao 'trazi mjesto' kad nadje ... samo kontroliras gas/kocnica
<ivoks> tonil: ?
<ivoks> tonil: mozemo razgovarati kad etron sportback dodje
<ivoks> eh, nema njega
<ivoks> https://www.audi.com/en/experience-audi/models-and-technology/production-models/audi-e-tron-sportback.html
<ivoks> mljac
<ivoks> razliku u leasing rati izmedju a6 i etrona ubijem manjom cijenom goriva
<ivoks> 1000km je manje od 150kn, a sad je oko 600kn
<ivoks> s time da ako cu struju dobiti iz sunca, sto je plan, onda ce biti i manje od 100kn za 1000km
<ivoks> pa bi se na gorivu dalo ustediti oko 1000kn mjesecno
 * ivoks radi oko 2000km mjescno
<hbogner> ja tolko napravim godisnje :)
<ivoks> hbogner: a i ja cu sad manje raditi
<ivoks> jer jamming adventures vise nije moj, pa ne trebam ni ici na murter non stop
<ivoks> ali do sad je bilo tak
<ivoks> i vise ne moram ici u bratislavu
<ivoks> tak da ce uglavnom biti gradska voznja
<ivoks> i sad si mislim... etron ili q5 sa tfsi e motorom
<ivoks> tfsi e mi daje po gradu na struju, a ako bas moram nekamo zapaliti, imam benzin
<hrvoje> o pa dobro je ak se pikira q5 :D :D svaka cast
<ivoks> pa... sad sam na a6
<ivoks> tak da je to step down :D
<ivoks> ali mi treba veci prostor; a6 je ok kad imas dijete, ali suv bi bio prakticniji
<hrvoje> ne znam bas jel step down :D najs
<ivoks> a mozda i bacim oko na volvo :)
<hrvoje> kaj, xc seriju?
<ivoks> ne znam opce kaj oni imaju
<hbogner> za volvo ti mozda dodobas moze reci vise
<dodobas> ivoks: ak hoces probat vozit xc60 ... well, javi se :)
<ivoks> da vidim na kaj to lici unutra
<ivoks> cek, 10:16 ekran?
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> zasto svi kopiraju najgore od Tesle
<ivoks> dodobas: lijep je auto, ali ne mogu progutati taj interijer
<ivoks> vise volim njemacki stil
<ivoks> odnosno horizontalne linije
<ivoks> ovo, tesla i renault mi nikako ne sjedaju
<dodobas> ivoks: ja recimo ne mogu smislit onaj novi display od mercedesa koji se proteze preko pola auta
<dodobas> i generalno me zivciraju portrat displayi koji izgledaju kao tablet ... odnosno kao da je netko zalijepio tablet na konzolu
<dodobas> tesla i slicni ... u volvu je to vise integrirano ... ne primjecujem taj 'tablet'
<ivoks> dodobas: meni u mercu je to isto ruzno
<ivoks> izgleda nakeljeno
<ivoks> kao da mu tamo nije mjesto
<ivoks> a tesla je groblje od dizajna
<ivoks> kako unutra tako i vani
<ivoks> slazem se da ekran u volvu ne ostavlja isti dojam 'nakeljenog', ali meni se ne svidja taj vertikalni pristup
<ivoks> iako vidim prednosti pri npr., listanju radio stanica
<ivoks> i svi do jednog me zivciraju s tim touchscreenovima; pa nemrem gledat u ekran dok vozim
<dodobas> yup ... al eto imas poluautonomnu voznju pa si 'siguran' :)
<ivoks> frend ima s90; sjedio sam unutra
<ivoks> nemrem :)
<dodobas> portrait ekran, kad recimo upalis andorid auto/apple carplay? onda uzme donju polovicu ekrana, a na gornjoj polovici ekrana je sve ostalo
<ivoks> aha, splita ekran
<ivoks> audi je za to fizicki splitao ekrane
<ivoks> i nisu to bas sretno izveli
<ivoks> jedini razlog zasto gledam i q5, a ne samo etron, je taj sto q5 jos uvijek ima 'stariji' kokpit
<ivoks> dodobas: jel ova play/pause tipka ujedno i volume up/down?
<ivoks> tj., volume wheel
<dodobas> da, volume je kotacic oko play/pause
<ivoks> ok
<dodobas> tipke sa strane su promjena stanice/pjesme
<dodobas> al imas to sve i na volanu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mene fascinira kako na audiju (ovom kojeg ja imam), nema na volanu back/ffw
<dodobas> dodatna oprema ? :)
<ivoks> ma ne, jednostavno toga nema
<ivoks> imas svasta na volanu
<ivoks> ali toga nema
<ivoks> imas tipku koju mozes programirati za sto god hoces
<ivoks> jednu!
<ivoks> ali nema back/ffw
<dodobas> a cemu sluze tipke 'lijevo desno' ? na volanu 
<ivoks> to nije problem ako slusas CD ili mp3, jer onda mozes kroz listu pjesama
<dodobas> ima li ih?
<ivoks> ali je problem ako slusas deezer i sl.
<ivoks> koji ne bacaju listu na infotainment
<ivoks> to su za razne funkcije displaya
<ivoks> zamisli tabove, jedan je navigacija, jedan kompjuter, jedan glazba, jedan telefon...
<ivoks> i onda lijevo desno saltas izmedju tabova
<dodobas> korisno
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> ma sve je super osim back/ffw
<ivoks> to fakat ne razumijem
<ivoks> imas i touchpad
<ivoks> pa mozes pisati po njemu da ne skidas pogled s ceste
<ivoks> ali ovo novo, sve samo ekran; to mi nije drago
<dodobas> meni vecina (mozda) i sve aplikacije ne daju pisati dok ne stojim
<ivoks> :) ja mogu skoro sve
<sillyslux> pisat kao gestures
<dodobas> tip deezer, nema search dok ne zaustavis/usporis vozilo na 5kmh ili tako nesto
<ivoks> ono sto ne mogu, pa si ti sad misli, jest spremiti tlak u gumama. za to moram stajati
<ivoks> sillyslux: bas pisati, a, b, 3, 7...
<ivoks> kuzi velika i mala slova :)
<ivoks> https://www.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/aktualno/rezultati-istrazivanja-sokirali-strucnjake-emisije-cestica-kod-kotrljanja-guma-1000-su-puta-stetnije-za-zdravlje-i-cistocu-zraka-od-ispuha-dizelasa/9917737/
<ivoks> sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> gume ostavljaju cestice!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a ja mislio da te gume nekako drugacije love cestu
<ivoks> ahaaaaaa zato se veli 'potrosene gume'
<ivoks> 5,8 grama po kilometru
<ivoks> ti srca :D
<ivoks> dosao nam ban na putovanja u kinu
<SilverSpace> od koga
<ivoks> mi u firmi
<ivoks> nema u kinu do daljnjega
<hrvoje> kao da ce nas to spasiti :-| nemoguce je ovak nekaj obuzdati samo tako
<hrvoje> pogotovo kad imas asimptomatski period inkubacije gdje si zarazan
<ivoks> ne mozes sprijeciti, mozes usporiti
<ivoks> a to je sve sto nam treba da nadjemo cjepiovo
<ivoks> zanima me hoce li protivnici cijepljenja odbiti i ovo cjepivo
<hbogner> nadam se da je niskozemska sigurna, moram na tjedan dana tamo 
<hrvoje> najveca zafrkancija je da zavrsis negdje na 2-3 tjedna u karanteni
<ivoks> pola firme je u juznoj africi
<ivoks> i dosta ih je bolesno
<ivoks> sad ce ih strpati u karantenu ni krive ni duzne
<hrvoje> realno od samog virusa vecini ljudi nece nista biti
<ivoks> dosta je visoka smrtnost
<ivoks> mislim da je veca od gripe
<hrvoje> je, 3% ili tako nesto ... u taj postotak obicno udju ljudi vec narusenog zdravstvenog stanja
<hrvoje> zeznuto je i nije simpaticno, ali nije opet totalna katastrofa
<SilverSpace> problem je kaj se lako prenosi 
<Mmike> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-Homed-Merged
<ivoks> pravo je vrijeme da se skroz bacim u direktore/managere
<Mmike> najvise se vidi kak dizli ne zagadjuju po straznjim svjetlima od starijih dizla :)
<ivoks> novi dizli zagadjuju manje od benzinaca
<Mmike> yup.
<Mmike> i ja imam manje kila od jellyja.
<Mmike> pogledaj si svjetla na autu svom za 4-5 godina, pa mi reci na kaj lice :)
<Mmike> dizli su smrt
<Mmike> (iako cu ja kupit dizlo sad :D )
<ivoks> pogledaj euro 6d i euro 6d-temp
<Mmike> lakse mi pogledat straznja svjetla 
<Mmike> zakaj su tak crna/tamna?
<Mmike> i pazi, ne pricam o golfovima i pasatima iz 89te
<ivoks> jer nisu ni euro 5, a kamoli 6
<ivoks> jer balkanci skidaju filtere
<Mmike> nego o dizlima iz 2015te
<Mmike> o isuse, mysql charm
<Mmike> zasto to opce postoji?
<Mmike> pola je u bashu, pola je u nekom nakaradnom pythonu
<ivoks> zato jer mysql priprema veliki comeback :)
<Mmike> dobro da nemam nist na stolu kaj se moglo prolit :D
<Mmike> ja naokolo svim apricam kak je juju super (i fakat je dobar)
<Mmike> i onda naletim na takva govna od charmova koja stoje u charmstoreu
<ivoks> promijeniti ce se to
<Mmike> i onda naravno ekipa veli 'da, ok, super ti je taj juju' i ode se dalje drvit sa puppetima saltovima i sranjima
<Mmike> ma, slusam 'promijenit ce se' vec 3 godine
<ivoks> velim ti da hoce
<ivoks> mislili smo da su devopsi pametni, inteligentni
<ivoks> ispada da su isti kao i svi ostali :)
<ivoks> pa sad vise nece imati izbor te nece moci donijeti krive odluke
<ivoks> bit ce ovako ili nikako
<Mmike> da, al' ovi su canonicalovi charmovi
<Mmike> nije ih pisao netko pa ajde
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> zar mislis da je nesto drugacije sa canonicalovim devopsima? :)
<ivoks> u principu problematika je jednostavna
<ivoks> a) charm moze biti u bilo cemu
<ivoks> vecina ekipe se odluci za python
<ivoks> i to python2
<ivoks> a python2 nema na 20.04, 18.04...
<ivoks> i onda ti treba bash da instaliras python2
<Mmike> na 18.04 ima, kak nema
<ivoks> ne po defaultu
<ivoks> nije instaliran po defaultu
<hrvoje> konacno da python2 bude deprecated, bilo je krajnje vrijeme :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, pa, od 1.1.2020. je deprecated :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to je maknuto nedavno
<hrvoje> Mmike: yep :) bilo je dovoljno vremena za migrirati, a opet brdo njih kasne posvuda i tak ...
<ivoks> Mmike: maknuto je 2017, ako ne i 2016
<Mmike> sad cloudimage povukao i fakat nema pythona vise
<Mmike> ima samo python3
<Mmike> ma jok, jos dok sam bio u canonicalu je bio unutra, znam da smo pizdili na to
<ivoks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1002190/how-to-install-python2-7-in-ubuntu-16-04
<Mmike> al' ovo govno od mysql charma nema veze s time
<Mmike> cijeli hookovi su pisani u bashu
<Mmike> vidi ovo: https://github.com/juju-solutions/charm-mysql/blob/master/hooks/master-relation-changed
<ivoks> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3u764e/ubuntu_finally_dropping_python_27_in_the_default/
<ivoks> 4 years ago
<Mmike> uz to kaj charm ne radi, nemres master-slave napravit
<datase> /r/linux :: Ubuntu finally dropping Python 2.7 in the default installation of 16.04 :: 975 points (94%) :: 401 comments :: Posted 4.186301369863013y, 68d ago by kyentei :: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/FoundationsXPythonVersions (wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ivoks> Mmike: mysql charm mi ne odrzavamo vec godinama
<ivoks> ti ko da si radio negdje drugdje
<Mmike> pa znam
<Mmike> i pizdim kaj postoji u charmstoreu
<Mmike> jer - ne radi
<Mmike> potrgan je
<ivoks> vidi se da nisi bas bio u toku s poslom koji si obavljao :D
<Mmike> nemres nist s njim
<Mmike> tu i tamo dodje ticket di customer pizdi
<ivoks> dakle 2015. je odluceno maknuti py2
<hrvoje> opcenito je stanje softvera u banani posvuda pa ... :D
<Mmike> jer 'kako ne radi'
<Mmike> pa ne radi
<Mmike> 'pa zakaj je u charmstoreu'
<Mmike> pa zato kaj je cijeli koncept charmstorea potrgan i sjebat al' nitko se ne usudi to rec na glas
<Mmike> ivoks, eto - imam prastari kontejner u kojem imam python2
<Mmike> aha, cek, to je 17.10 :)
<Mmike> o isuse, pa ja jos trusty kontejnera imam gomile svukud :(
<Mmike> dobro da nisu na internetu
<ivoks> [python3-3.7.3.p1] ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'readline'
<ivoks> pa jbt... buildam python i onda mi veli da ne moze importat modul
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zas ne faila kad ga ne uspije buildat :/
<Mmike> ivoks, eto, nasao kontejner, bionic, pokrenuo ga 30.10., ima python2 po defaultu unutra
<Mmike> gledam apt history, nije instaliran python kroz apt
<ivoks> kontejner ima
<ivoks> jer ima python2 alate
<Mmike> nema, sad napravio novi kontejner bionic, nema ga vise
<Mmike> python3 je samo unutra
<ivoks> ali ako ides s cd-a instalirati, nece imati python2
<Mmike> cek, mozda imam negdje prastari iso neki
<ivoks> mislim da je cloud-init bio python2 onomad
<Mmike> yup, napravio sad i LXC kontejner, nit taj nema python2 vise
<Mmike> oh well
<Mmike> htio sam reproducirat neki mysqld bug s kojim se patim zadnjih par dana
<Mmike> pa reko, juju to the rescue, da jednostavno pokrenem 50 slaveova i zakacim ih na master
<Mmike> ali, osh drek! :)
<Mmike> i reko, ma to cemo sad za cas popravit
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> GROZNO :D
<Mmike>  i onda ekipa ode uzme ansible
<ivoks> nemoj se opce truditi oko tog charma
<Mmike> i onda seru kak je ansible super
<Mmike> a nije
<Mmike> ok je ansible
<ivoks> jer ce se sigurno to raditi nanovo
<Mmike> al' je juju tol'ko bolji
<ivoks> ok je ansible, ali nije isto sto i juju
<ivoks> juju je nesto izmedju ansible i AI
<Mmike> ima onaj pulumi 
<Mmike> koji je slicno k'o juju
<ivoks> i to je ok
<Mmike> al je aws centric
<ivoks> sve je to kopija jujua
<Mmike> i nemosh servise konfigurirat
<Mmike> ma nije, nema vese pulumi s jujuom, nikakve
<Mmike> pulumi nema opce koncept relacija
<ivoks> i od hashicorpa, kak se ono zove
<ivoks> tarraform
<ivoks> tera
<Mmike> jujutove relacije su najprejebenija stvar ikad
<Mmike> trerraform, da
<Mmike> to opet pak nema veze nisacim od ovog
<Mmike> terraform ima veze sa CloudFormationom
<ivoks> sad ce charmovi biti laksi za raditi
<Mmike> ugl juju nezna radit dobro s AWSom
<ivoks> pricekaj jos mjesec-dva
<Mmike> zna pokrenut ec2 instancu, i to je to
<ivoks> pricas gluposti
<Mmike> nezna pokrenut rds, namountat volume, slozit ELBove... 
<ivoks> zna
<ivoks> jesi radio ti opce sa juju storage?
<Mmike> kak juju pokrene rds, molim te? :)
<ivoks> ne rds, ali volume zna
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> nezna se uklopit u AWS kak spada, tj, fali hrpa toga
<Mmike> a ak koristis AWS onda ti je ec2 i volumeti najmanja briga
<ivoks> u juju svijetu upravljanje rdsom spada u domenu charma, ne jujua
<Mmike> rds je dio platforme
<Mmike> charm je ono kaj instaliras u platformu
<ivoks> ma da, slazem se
<ivoks> ali stvari poput baze podataka, load balancera i sl
<ivoks> ici to sve implementirati u juju bi bila greska
<SilverSpace> obrut: trebam nešto za openwrt jel se ovo isplati uzeti https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32919001355.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.1.165640d1c6B9Wk&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=f7d1b069-0872-4e08-80c5-f8c57a5f7211
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, pogotovo sto juju podrzava hrpu providera
<Mmike> al' eto, jbg, to fali
<ivoks> ali charm koji ima credentials i moze kroz relaciju dati sto god zelis, ima vise smisla
<ivoks> providera za cloud
<ivoks> ne za aaS
<Mmike> da, al' charm se instalira na instancu
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> mozes charm instalirati i na juju controller
<ivoks> ili kao subordinate
<Mmike> mosh, i dobis samar kad to napravis :)
<ivoks> *netko* treba bazu 
<ivoks> ne treba ju juju
<Mmike> idem u zabok!
<Mmike> nasao sam iphone za 600 kuna :)
<ivoks> taj koji treba bazu ima subordinate koji mu da sto zeli
<Mmike> iphoen 6s+ :D
<vileni> Mmike: sta ti fali SE sad?
<ivoks> kineskim turistima u Rimu dijagnosticirana bolest
<ivoks> juha od sismisa ih dosla glave
<ivoks> kak to opce mogu jesti
<jelly> na žlicu
<Mmike> vileni, ma ovo je za u krevetu
<Mmike> vidim da ce iphone se2 isto imat 4.7" ekran opciju
<Mmike> ak da, eto mi novog telefona :D
<Mmike> vileni, jeo danas onaj Lars and Sven 
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> nije grozno, al' je lose
<jelly> 4.7" je taman
<Mmike> jelly, 4.0 je jos bolje
<Mmike> al' nema vise androida tak malih
<ivoks> ooo, danas je brexit
<jelly> sad kad se Å koti odcijepe
<ivoks> u biti, UK danas ne napusta EU
<ivoks> mislim, kak su oni to sebi slozili, nemres vjerovat
<ivoks> danas oni izlaze i vise nece prisustvovati donosenju odluka
<ivoks> ali ce biti obvezni te odluke implementirati do kraja godine
<ivoks> u biti se nis ne mijenja danas, osim to ih vise nece biti u parlamentu
<hrvoje> samo da ne zaseru sa granicom sa sjevernom irskom :D
<ivoks> hrvoje: kaj te briga, pa nisi u irskoj
<ivoks> :]
<jelly> nije u sjevernoj!
<hrvoje> ivoks: jok ti si :D
<hrvoje> i blizu je relativno belfast haha :D
<ivoks> tak ti treba kad si isao tam
<ivoks> sad ce te regrutirati
<ivoks> i morat ces ubijati druge doseljenike
<ivoks> :D
<hrvoje> nema vise pucnjave za mene, jedan rat je bio previse
<vileni> Mmike: pa kad sam ti rekao da ce biti 4.7 rekao si da onda mozes i na neki android preci :)
<hrvoje> ako zarati, bjezim na drugi kraj zemaljske kugle :D
<jelly> NZ?
<Mmike> vileni, da, bas gledam
<Mmike> 4.0 je SE
<Mmike> 4.7 je malcice veliko
<Mmike> kak mi zao za ovu das keyboard
<Mmike> tipkanje je odlicno
<Mmike> al' je tastatura fakat mlje
<Mmike> sfusali su
<Mmike> ona prosla je masu masu bolja
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ti sad imas od tastature?
<vileni> koja? zena kaze da imam premalo tipkovnica
<Mmike> hrvoje, ti si onu topre uzeo u djetelina land?
<Mmike> vileni, 4 pr
<Mmike> pro
<vileni> meh, da je ultimate onda bi te rijesio muke
<hrvoje> Mmike: naravno, dali su mi Das crni, Mac edition i stvarno je fora ali sam si dofurao Topre na posao :)
<jelly> pff
<hrvoje> srecom ne izgleda previse atraktivno u usporedbi sa drugima pa nitko ne kuzi koliko vredi na trzistu :D
<hrvoje> jedan lik je guglal i opal na dupe :D :D
<Mmike> e, apropos 'kolko vredi'
<Mmike> imam doma neke stolce, starci kupili to pred 30 godina valjda, i ja ih uzeo kad sam se selio
<Mmike> i imaju one mrezaste sjedalice
<Mmike> od karana ili kak se vec zove taj materijal
<Mmike> i nasao nekog lika u varazdinu koji to popravlja, odnio gore
<Mmike> dosao po to
<Mmike> i pricamo malo i velim ja kak je zena htjela bacit stolce
<Mmike> veli on ja vam dam 200 eura za svaki, nemojte ih bacat
<Mmike> reko, kol'
<Mmike> kolko!?
<hrvoje> waaaaat?
<Mmike> i lik mi pokaze katalog, novi takvi stolci dodju 900 dolara komad :)
<Mmike> reko - kaj?! :D
<jelly> a one sa onim tankim sa rupicama?
<hrvoje> posten lik, mogo je rec 500 kuna komad i opet bi se cinilo fajn :D
<hrvoje> tko kupuje stolce za 900 dolara komad, geez
<jelly> oni koji vole lijepe stvari
<hrvoje> ... i imaju sve zivo rijeseno u zivotu i viska love za zajebanciju :)
<jelly> kaj kupis antiknu kuhinju stil 50tih za 20 soma eura, i onda nemas stolice?!
<datase> Whoever honors should.
<hrvoje> Mmike: jesi rekao starcima da si im maznuo 800 eura? :D :D
<jelly> ili 3600 :-)
<hrvoje> podsjeca me na scenarij kraja Mucki :) kad nadju Harrisonov pomorski kronometar za milju funti :D
<jelly> spoilers!
<ivoks> Mmike daskeyboard jos uvijek
<ivoks> nisam nasao vremena naci nes drugo
<Mmike> ja cu filco probat
<Mmike> https://www.knoll.com/product/cesca-chair-armless
<Mmike> eo, take stolce imam
<Mmike> Marcel Breuer
<Mmike> ratan se zove materijal, ne karan :D
<Mmike> neka tvornica u varazdinu je to radila po licenci, i starci to kupili tamo
<Mmike> najbolji stolci ikad - preferansa i preferansa i lore i bele nakartao na tome, po 3-4 sata bez beda
<jelly> google.com/search?q=rattan+chair
<jelly> ahaaa ipak je ono Å¡to sam mislio sa rupicama :-D
<jelly> jedino sam ja vidio neke od punog drva, sa podstavljenim naslonom, a samo sa guzicu je bio taj materijal
<sillyslux> jesi se vratio kuc s tin stolicama ili si ipak uzeo 200 each?
<sillyslux> wtf $931, ja bi ih bacio prvi
<sillyslux> nove!
<ivoks> rattan je plastika
<ivoks> tj, to je vez
<ivoks> kod uglavnom od plastike
<Mmike> sillyslux, ma nisam ih htio bacit, popucalo to drvo pa sam isao popravit
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, drvo je, nema plastike tu
<Mmike> pokazivao mi lik kak radi to
<ivoks> na dalekom istoku se radi od vrste grma
<Mmike> kak struze to drvo i radi te duge linije koje onda kuha pa ovo pa ono
<Mmike> veli lik da je to k'o palma neka
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ugl, ja osto paf kad mi je rekao koliko kosta to :D
<sillyslux> pa ima i kozne jakne od plastike
<Mmike> ok, odo u zabok, for real now
<jelly> ajbok
<ivoks> u nedjelju
<ivoks> 2020020202
<ivoks> DNS serijski!
<ivoks> 2020020200
<ivoks> i ovo je ok
<jelly> a i 22.02 ne bu loše
<jelly> 2020022222
<ivoks> https://aviationhumor.net/funny-aircraft-registrations/?fbclid=IwAR0zYYJNOCHhgG2NleqRcGN-dcEhdfAEIKwP8MoHTSmUROvWwmLzuXLMYoA
<Mmike> ios13 konacno ima 'prebaci mi telefon' 
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> eh, da je to za androide :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: kaj je "prebaci mi telefon" ?
<Mmike> hrvoje, appove, postavke, passworde, sve
<Mmike> ivoks, imas ti pravo, nema pitona2 u 18.04
<Mmike> sad vidim wrappere koje sam dodavao za to
 * Mmike pise mysql-simple charm, nemrem
<Mmike> WOOOOOOOOOOo
<Mmike> juju2.7 i completion finally works
<Mmike> jel' ceka tko izlazak? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-01
<ivoks> Mmike nemoj pisati nikakve charmove sad
<ivoks> Mmike dolazi novi framework
<Mmike> ivoks, ma ovo je nabacavanje u bashu, treba mi, jbg
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, jel to ono za juju3? Python only i to sve?
<Mmike> btw, ipak nije sve prebacio - credse za netflix, recimo, ni je
<obrut> SilverSpace zvuci zanimljivo ona napravica, samo nemoj racunat da ces na onom ethernetu imat ne znam kakvu propusnost
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-02
<Mmike> mysql> show slave hosts;
<Mmike> +-----------+------------------+------+-----------+--------------------------------------+
<Mmike> | Server_id | Host             | Port | Master_id | Slave_UUID                           |
<Mmike> +-----------+------------------+------+-----------+--------------------------------------+
<Mmike> |      1001 | %JUJU_UNIT_NAME% | 3306 |      1000 | 4c08d148-4555-11ea-adc9-00163ee0abce |
<Mmike> +-----------+------------------+------+-----------+--------------------------------------+
<Mmike> 1 row in set (0.00 sec)
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> sed me, doduse, zeznijo :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH7V2tU3iFc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: We drove these electric cars until they DIED! :: Duration: 28:13 :: Views: 3,749,476 uploaded by carwow :: 74,180 likes :: 2,484 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> Najlosiji, Mercedes EQC - 312 km, najbolja tesla model3, 434 km
<Mmike> Btw, Kia e-nitro napravila 410km, 90% 'obecane udaljenosti'
<Mmike> ukratko, nebum kupio elektricni auto jos jako jako dugo :)
<Mmike> Audi Etron je, btw, bio drugi odozada sa 331km 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG8y2KBH0xY 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: TESLA MODEL 3 460HP TOP SPEED DRIVE ON GERMAN AUTOBAHN 🏎 :: Duration: 05:49 :: Views: 3,534,316 uploaded by TopSpeedGermany :: 34,187 likes :: 3,113 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> super je tesla :D
<Mmike> Ima netko ladicu za disk, da bi dao, poklonio, prodao?
<Mmike> Usb2 je skroz ok, treba mi za stari 200GB disk
<obrut> fora mi je taj video gdje su vozili te elektricne aute :) pogotovo kad im krepa full blizu "benzinske" :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> frend me vozio u Hyundai Koni neki dan
<Mmike> tj, neki tjedan
<Mmike> JEBOTE kak to djubre krene :D
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko konja ima tvoj A6, tj, koji motor je unutra?
<Mmike> vozio sam Kladaricev A6, auto je maestralna milina za voziti. Ono... osjecaj uzitka i ugodnosti i sigurnosti... 
<Mmike> jedino kaj lik veli da mu je 190 konja malo, i da mu je bembura prosla bila draza jer je letjela (mislim da mu je bmw imao 260 konja :D )
<Mmike> btw, obrut https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb6rIZfCuHI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Are CVTs The Best (Fastest) Transmissions? :: Duration: 08:04 :: Views: 3,698,854 uploaded by Engineering Explained :: 32,951 likes :: 5,073 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> o CVT mjenjacima i kako su i biti superiorniji u odnosu na klasnicne mjenjace
<Mmike> ja sam vozio subaru neki sa CVTom u cileu kad sam bio, i to je bilo tromo
<Mmike> odlicnno je za brda i to, al' za neka brza ubrzanja i nije
<Mmike> a lik veli u videu da je to zato kaj su CVTovi tjunani da se krivo ponasaju jer tak ljudi vise vole :D
<respawn_> d dan
<ivoks> Mmike 190; cvt je proslost
<Mmike> Pa, ako gledas da su i motori s unutarnjim izgaranjem proslost, onda da.
<ivoks> Mmike nikad nisam razumio ljude koji uzmu kruzer od auta i onda u njega zele 300 konja
<ivoks> a6 i 190ks je sasvim dobro
<ivoks> auto ubrzava do 100 oko 7 sekundi, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> ide do 240km/h
<Mmike> Al' inace bas i ne, ovisi za koji/kaki auto. Novi Subarueji i dalje imaju CVTove (kolega poljak, da ga ne imenujemo :D kupio Subarua i ima CVT).
<ivoks> kaj bi jos trebalo, ne kuzim?
<ivoks> Mmike vozio si taj a6, on ima dvostruko kvacilo
<Mmike> ne znam, moj auto ima 120 konja i skroz je ok. Dobro bi mu doslo jos 30ak, al' za normalnu voznju je to ok.
<Mmike> ivoks, daaaaa, DSG je zakon :)
<ivoks> pogotovo kada ga vozis u sportskom nacinu
<ivoks> onda je brzi odziv gasa
<ivoks> ali mijenja brzine instantno i slabo se osjeti
<ivoks> jedina mana tom audiju je voznja dok je hladan
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> mercedes je to bolje izveo
<Mmike> nema to veze s onim automackim mjenjacima od pred 20 godina 
<ivoks> pa dual clutch i nije automatik
<ivoks> to su dva obicna mjenjaca
<Mmike> Ma, automacki u smislu da nemas kuplung i da ne moras ti mijenjat brzine nego auto sam.
<ivoks> audi je odustao od cvta
<ivoks> vrijeme je za elektricni auto
<hrvoje> jos treba proci vremena da se razvije malo tehnologija... to je jos malo neupotrebljivo
<ivoks> kaj je neupotrebljivo?
<hrvoje> elektricni auto
<ivoks> koji dio je neupotrebljiv?
<hrvoje> domet, vrijeme punjenja, grijanje i hladjenje
<ivoks> moze napraviti 400km s jednim punjenjem
<hrvoje> koliko ti moze sadasnji auto? :)
<ivoks> nije 1000km, ali za moje potrebe je 400km sasvim dovoljno
<hrvoje> ako upalis grijanje, jel isto 400 km? :)
<ivoks> klime ne trose vise puno
<hrvoje> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/06/aaa-confirms-what-tesla-bmw-nissan-ev-owners-suspected-of-cold-weather.html
<ivoks> meh
<hrvoje> ne znam, hibrid mi se cini nekak najrealnije rjesenje dok se tehnologija jos malo ne razvije
<ivoks> a nis, onda q7 sa tfsi e
<hrvoje> najs :D ili prius hahaha :D tu ih ima dosta jer i japanci imaju volan na kontra strani
<hrvoje> nije los autic
<hrvoje> al brijem da je q7 udobniji :D :D
<ivoks> nije ni q8 los
<hrvoje> al za to moras imat fakat puno love :D :D
<Mmike> onaj dodobasov volvo je maestralan
<Mmike> auto je cista pjesma
<Mmike> jos te masira u voznji! :D
<hrvoje> a nije ni volvo los :D jebate sam dobre aute vozite :D :D
<Mmike> ivoks je nekad vozio Forda :) 
<hrvoje> ja pamtim kad je vozio Punta
<hrvoje> :D
<obrut> ne znam jeste citali ono nekad... https://slobodnadalmacija.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/sest-sati-vozili-sedam-punili-urednik-naseg-priloga-zaputio-se-elektricnim-automobilom-iz-splita-u-zagreb-evo-kako-je-prosla-njegova-avantura-od-milijun-kuna-39-muke-su-pocele-na-startu-39-614541
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> samo za grad je struja ok, full ok.
<Mmike> Ja bih i do punice na selo i nazad mogao. Al' sve drugo, nema sansi. Najveci mi je bed sto punjenje traje bar 20 minuta, a ne 3. Doduse, kad stanes i tak stojis bar 10-15 minuta, tak da 20 mozda i nije bed. 
<Mmike> Al' za 20 minuta punjenja treba bit onih super-duper-200kW punjaca, jer ovi slabiji pune sporo. 
<Mmike> A i tih velikih kad ih ima, malo ih je. 
<Mmike> Ja jos bar 5 godina necu imati elektricno auto. 
<obrut> kak stvari sad stoje, trebas jebenu logistiku razradit oko toga
<obrut> mozda po gradu ok, poso - kuca - poso... al otic na tjedan-dva godisnjeg u brda, nekak to jos ne mogu zamislit
<sillyslux__> 5 auta na 200kW eto ti prvi MW
<Mmike> "Tesla supercharging stations charge with up to 150 kW of power distributed between two cars with a maximum of 150[13][14] kW per car, depending on version.[15][6][16] They take about 20 minutes to charge to 50%, 40 minutes to charge to 80%, and 75 minutes to 100% on the original 85 kWh Model S. The charging stations provide high-power direct-current (DC) charging power directly to the battery, bypassing the internal charging power supply.[1] The 
<Mmike> next version of Supercharging was expected to charge with more than 350 kW"
<Mmike> krsko moze dat 800 MW mislim
<Mmike> u peaku
<Mmike> u kojem nikad nije, jer je sava obicno pre nisko :)
<Mmike> veli vikipedija da je utilizacija krska 82%
<Mmike> mislio sam da je manje
<Mmike> "Nazivna snaga svih hidroelektrana u Republici Hrvatskoj 2008. iznosila je 2097 MW, što je 55% ukupne snage svih elektrana na području Republike Hrvatske."
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> mozda ipak nije problem u kolicini struje :)
<hrvoje> za daily driver svakako, ali koji je key selling point osobnog auta? sloboda! mogucnost da se spakiras i odvezes do osijeka jer ti se ide na izlet
<hrvoje> elektricni auti ce doci do te tocke sigurno, samo treba vremena
<sillyslux__> proizvodnja je prilagodena potrosnji, ako potrosnja poraste, morat ce i proizvodnja
<sillyslux__> a krsko ima 2mj 0% svakih 18mj
<sillyslux__> u srcu sezone ipak je problem
<sillyslux__> aj remont u krskome je uvik van sezone
<sillyslux__> a litos oni isto ovisu o temperature save
<ivoks> Mmike taj mondeo jos uvijek vozi
<ivoks> Mmike lik koji ima bmw ga je kupio i sad bmw skuplja prasinu :)
<ivoks> 400.000+ km
<ivoks> hrvoje vozio sam ja dva punta, focusa i mondea
<ivoks> fiati su fakat losi
<ivoks> a focus i mondeo, oba iz 2004., jos uvijek su na cesti bez ikakvih problema
<ivoks> https://www.audi.hr/q5/q5-tfsi-e/fascinacija
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> do posla i natrag na struju
<ivoks> na murter na benzin
<hrvoje> ivoks: to je bilo jako davno, focus i mondeo su vec dobri auti a fiati ... eh :) kak bi rekao jedan mudri gospodin, vidli smo i bolje je*** i gore :D
